# Egg Share Bumps & Babes Chat Part 4



## Rosie P

New home ladies. Happy   and wishing you lots of happiness for 2009 - hope all your dreams come true.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh Oh me first yay


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bagsy 2nd......


Just a quick one as training again....

Hayley I am feeling blooming and everybody keeps saying how well I look hope it continues to last....

Promise to catch up soon xxx


----------



## watn1

Lou - I can't wait to 'bloom' at the minute I just look like awful.. Circles round my eye's and everything!  

Hayley - Yeah I watched Derren brown.. I love him! It's all just madness isn't it? Are you going to find out your bubba sex on your 20 week scan if you can?

Kelly - How was your scan sweetie? Hope it all went fine.

I am just getting ready to go to my booking in midwife appointment, I really struggled to wake up this morning maybe it's because I went to bed at 11:45am instead of 11   

Sally/Veng/Jade/Vikki - Good Morning.


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies good to c everyone ok.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you will bloom vey soon my lovely....   Ask your MW to hear baby's h/beat, sometimes they don't do it but ask anyway.


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies 

Well i have managed to catch a stinking virus  so spent all day in bed yesterday it was bliss   went to the docs and he said i cant have the antibiotics i need as pg so have to settle with wee-tasting cough medicine (not that i know what wee tastes like   ) 
Got meeting in 15 mins to discuss maternity etc hehe 

Lou when did your bump sprout hun? i really dont feel as big as i should be! xxxxx


Hey Nicnac  

No kisses today, i dont want to spread the germs  

Love to all xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww jade    Hope you feel better soon hunni   

Nicole good luck at the mw hun. I dont think she will listen to the heartbeat as they dont like to try untill 16 weeks  

Lou i loved being at the blooming stage   Didnt last long with me though   

Freya's walker has come but she is more interested n dancing to the music than walking with it   
Ment to be going to see my sis but cant get her on the phone


----------



## watn1

Sally -   At Freya.. I guess when she understands wha it's for se will be well away.

Jade - Sorry you are poorly   Bet it's a right pain when you can't take anything for illness during PG. Hope your meeting goes OK.  

W4M - Wow look at your twinnies.. They are so cute. Hope you are all well.x

I had my Midwife booking in appointment.. It was all very fast and she was just whizzing through everything and TBH I didn't have no clue what she was on about she was just like  "We'll see you in 2 weeks and do blood test's for this, this & this.. Here's your form for free dental care A form for this, that & this blah blah " I had to ask her to go slowly and explain as I didn't have a clue what she was doing or talking about.. She looked at me as if I had 2 heads and said "well you've had 2 children so this is all familiar" I was like.. Well that's news to me   I said DP has 2 with an ex wife I certainly do not have 2 kids.. She said "well it's here on your file 2 previous births! (as if i was lying) I had to say again I have not or never had 1 child never mind 2     So she said sorry and said she would explain again   I am so glad she is not the 'normal' midwife as she was rather moody.. Normal one had called in sick. So anywho I have been booked under a consultant because it's a IVF pregnancy and she said I would get one extra scan and see the consultant at the hospital.. I'm not sure what is 'normal' so who know's.. They booked my '12 week' scan for the 19th Feb when I will nearer 13 weeks but I don't suppose it matters. Then I will have abother midwife appointment in 2 weeks and have my blood taken to test for all sorts


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Lou when did your bump sprout hun? i really dont feel as big as i should be! xxxxx
> 
> Love to all xxxx


I reckon around 17/18 weeks I started to look pg and not just fat, get your bump pic on and let us have a look I;m sure your probably looking more pg than you realise


----------



## sallyanne1

Who has passed their pregnancy tiredness to me   I could sleep the clock away I'm so so tired  
I have just made leek and potato soup and its yummy


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies 
jade its better to have a small bump no stretch marks   an anyway your bump is purrrrfect  
nicole midwives have got to be the most moodiest people everyone i had i wanted to hit!! lol  i ended up sayin to the midwife that was there to deliver my last " why do this job if your not happy with it!!" cos she was really pi$$in me off!!!
lou glad to hear you blooming hun  
sal when you startin tx? sorry i forgot  
 JAG


----------



## watn1

Vikki - I'll remember that one  

Sally - I tell you what i have enough tirdness for the world! I seem to not be able to stay awake for longer then 3-4 hours at a time without a little nap! I don't know if that is because I work from home so i know my bed is always there   I think my iron levels may of dropped again as I don't really think I should be this tired all the while.. MW told me today my last result still said they were a little low and wouldn't be suprised if i end up on Iron injections  

Jade - yeaj give us another piccy. 

Hayley - You not home yet?


----------



## KellyG

Hiya my ladies

Scan went fine they are still fat fookers will tell you more soon

Will catch up soon one of mike closest mates died today he was 32!!!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## watn1

Oh No Kelly - Really sorry to hear that


----------



## Just a girl

Evening girlies,

*Kelly* - so sorry to hear your dh's friend has passed away, thats very sad 

*Nicole* - I can't believe your MW how flipping rude, to think she even questioned you when you said you hadn't already had 2 children - stupid , I've been lucky with mine so far although she's a little intense she seems real friendly! Sorry your feeling so tired, it does pass - honest 

*Jade* - Its only the last couple of weeks I've felt I've started to look more pg then fat so I'm about the same as Lou that 18/19 wk mark - I thought your bump looked great from the last pic you put on hun  How did your maternity leave meeting go?

*Vikki * - Glad you had nice put down for your grumpy MW, childbirth must be traumatic enough with a right old miserable bint at your side 

*Lou* - Little Miss Blooming , do you have that glow about you, with glossy hair and clear skin?

*Sal* - Was it homemade soup? Did you make it to your sisters in the end today?

*W4M* - Boys are looking lovely 

I could murder a glass of wine right now, just had quite a difficult session with teenage parents  then at the end one of them stormed out, waited for the others to leave then came back round with 2 of them, for one of them to pull one of the workers out to complain about me and another worker...... do you know what I did? I asked that her little girl was sat down whilst she ate her tea! What drives me so insane is that they are not really young either there are all 18/19years of age , the worker asked her to come in and discuss it and she said she was so upset if she did she would of just lost it and punched one of us , thats a good excuse not to deal with a situation hey?

Thankfully I'm only in from 8.30 - 11.00am tomorrow then I'm off for rest of the day for my scan and consultant apt!


----------



## watn1

Hayle sorry you;ve had a bad day... Talking teenage mums I was talking to my younger cousin (15) on ******** chat earlier and she was asking how i am so I was having a good old moan and she told me to shut up moaning  i'll have a baby soon! So i thought great chance to out her off getting PG like 3 girls at her school   So I went on and on for a while then moaned that the baby will just cry and poo all day and then be sick on my neck   My aunt called and said i'd scared her to death   Job well done I think  

takeaway indian has just arrived


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole i couldnt stand my mw and on my last visit she had the nerve to say to me she never wants to see me again     

Hayle yes it was homemade soup. I took some for my mum bless her. Its the first time i have made soup and its yummy   Yer i got to see my sister. She is a teenage mum of 2   And her b/f walked out boxing day and is now hacked up with another girl about 200 yards down the road   She is totally gutted  
What job do you do hun??

Vikki im waiting for a call to tell me to come off the pill. Its doin my head in think i would prefer d-reg  


Kelly cant wait to hear about your scan


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Sounds like a job well done  

Sal - I work in a childrens centre and do all sorts with parents and under 5's, only do teen parents once a week but this particluar group are just such hard work. Well not all of them but prob a good half - really ungrateful (they get so much funded for them, like trips to alton towers) and rarely even say thankyou, they ***** between themselves badly - I know they are still only 18/19 but I know a lot of 14yr olds more mature! Will sit and not take part, hardly help with clearing away at the end of the session, the list could go on and on...........

Your poor sister that sounds awful, some men


----------



## sallyanne1

Sounds like my sister could do with a place like that. She needs to get out and do something with the boys coz sh is just stuck in the house. The boys are only 18 months and 12 weeks ( she is a silly girl getting pregnant so young and then having another   ) But the way things are at the mo with her relationship its doing her or the boys any good.


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies..

  I went to bed at 9:30pm last night   I just couldn't fight it anymore  

Sally - Ahh your poor sister! Sounds like her Ex is a piece of work but at that age they all are! Why don't you see if there is a surestart around your sisters area? If sounds like it would be good for her to go and meet other people.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> *Lou* - Little Miss Blooming , do you have that glow about you, with glossy hair and clear skin?


Hi Hayley, yes a glow and glossy hair and skin ok but the hormones are causing a few spots but cover easily enough with makeup.

Nicole glad you got an early night, hope you feel better for it today

Sally oh dear re your Sister, my SIL has and 18month old and moans about being bored but dones't bother to get out.... 

Vikki, Veng how are you both doing?

Kelly glad your scan went well hun, sorry about your friend 

Jade as Vikki says slow growth = no stretch marks 

I think that's everybody?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Girls

I may have spoke too soon as i feel like i'm having a bit of a growth spurt, the usual tightness, sickness, tiredness crept over me last night lol will get another pic on here later  

Maternity went ok i suppose although they said i get 6 weeks @ full pay then 12 weeks @ mat pay, i thought you got more then 12 weeks mat pay?   ahh well am grateful for whatever i suppose  

   Kells am so sorry to hear that hun, give Mike lots of     (and loads for you too from me ) 

Viks my mw is geting on my boobies, am gonna see if i can change although its probably too late now. How you feeling anyway hunny?

Lou awww i cant wait to get to blooming stage you must look so beautiful   i am stating to feel better tho and my hair is actually doing what it is supposed to lately  

Hayley you have the patience of a saint my love   ignorant ungrateful people really get my goat, my gramps drummed into me that manners do not cost anything and i would get a swift clip round teh ear if i didnt say please and thank you, i dont know why its so hard for some people especially when you put in so much work to help  


 Nic i have to laugh hunny, i remember the tiredness well   if i sat down i slept lol make the most of it sweety, we need all the sleep we can get for thsoe bubs to grow big and strong  

Sally your poor sister what a horrible man   some people dont realise what they have do they   if all else fails you have a bunch of hormonal women here who'd be happy to give him a dressing down   but seriously, i hope she can start to get out and about and feel better xx  

W4M your boys are GORGEOUS   I'm sure i remember you from when i was having tx last time and you were pg, its gone so fast! 

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon all  

Just back from my scan and I cried today (first scan thats made me blub), the bubba yawned and it just started me off, looked so much more real doing this simple little thing - loved it!  Everything looked OK but the baby must of been quite tired as it didn't do much moving around and even after emptying my bladder the lady couldn't get the final measurement she needed so have to go back next Thursday, Yay another scan!  Got a consultant appointment at 3pm so back out again in a bit!

Have a good afternoon girlie's, catch up again tonight x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww how sweet did you get a pic? Its exiting having scans i used to love it


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh did you find out the flavour    

x


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - No we didn't find out, I guess I've gone 20 wks without knowing so whats another 20  

Sal - Yep I got 2 more pics but it takes me a while to get them on as my friend scanned them last time for me then emailed me the pics!

Better go before I'm late - Bye x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL you're very patient lady!  

xx


----------



## watn1

jade - Sorry I can't help with anything to do with maternity work benefits but I guess it's all down to what your employers offer   Hope your feeling a little better.

Hayley - Oooh can't believe you didn't find out. Well done   It would be a lovely thing to have a suprise but I am just too impatient. Your post made my eyes well up   Dam Hormones!   Hope your consultation goes well. Can't wait to see the pic's  

Hope you all all well.. It's rather quiet today.. I'm working all day and am feeling the pain   It's so not good that I know my bed is just 1 floor down it's all I think of & I changed all the bedding this morning and I can smell the freshness.. I just wanna dive in   I'm going bonkers


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL i cant resist a freshly made bed with clean sheets Nic   

I'd be in bed already if i were you LOL


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Your bed is calling me too , I hardly slept last night DP came in last night from work at 2am, which woke me up and I was still awake at 4.30...5.20....6.00am must of then nodded off to which my alarm decided to show me 7.00am - I'm so tired!

Jade - I'm not normally this patient, I did really want to find out but dp didn't and just recently 3 people I know who are all due around the same time as me have found out there having boys and suddenly now I know what there'll having I want to keep mine a surprise  

Well my consultant apts was a complete waste of time, my MW did say she was just booking me as a precaution but OMG the apt was an hour late, the waiting area was packed, I read a magazine which was from 2004 and then the apt took less then 5 minutes, she looked at my scan results said everything looked fine so signed me back over to Midwifery led care


----------



## watn1

Hopeful J said:


> LOL i cant resist a freshly made bed with clean sheets Nic
> 
> I'd be in bed already if i were you LOL


It's calling me i swear! I'm just on my break and working till 6.. Had to walk past it to get down stairs.. Pillows all fluffy the lot  
Had to instead splash cold water on my face to wake up a bit 

Hayley - Go have a kip  I have a feeling that is what my consultant apt will be like too  A complete waste of time! Did you not even try to look if the baby had a winky showing through?


----------



## Just a girl

*Nic* - Well I didn't not look, but nothing was really obvious  ! So maybe its a girl or just a boy that won't be too happy to go in communal showers when he's older  
I'm sure once I'm out shopping and I'm seeing the most beautiful pink or blue clothes then I'll suddenly be desperate to know again but we'll have fun guessing with the heart beats each time (next MW apt is Thurs) and DP and his mates always have bets on the sex of everyones babies so it'll be good keeping them all hanging on, although DP is betting £50 its a boy ! I may just well go for a kip hun - eyes are stinging!


----------



## watn1

I think we are both having iccle boy's Hayley   Go have a rest.. I am feeling your stinging eye's. Infact stuff it i'm finishing work and having a nap


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies 
wow you lot can chat  , havent caught up on it all yet but not feeling to well  
fell asleep round my MIL`S  this afternoon an felt sick most of the day an dizzy , hope im not coming down with something just b4 my tx  
got my scan tomorrow   so get all my dates an hopefully ovaries are lookin good now .
any way   to you all xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki hunni     You might just be a bit run down hun    Good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Good luck for tomorrow hun  and hope you don't end up coming down with something!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Our www has been down at work so got alot to catch up on....

Hayley glad the scan went well

Jade you get 
If you get SMP, your employer will pay you 90 per cent of your average weekly earnings for the first six weeks, then up to £117.18 for the remaining 33 weeks. You pay tax and National Insurance in the same way as on your regular wages. Your employer reclaims the majority of SMP from their National Insurance contributions and other payments. To qualify for SMP you must pay tax and national insurance as an employee (or would pay if you earned enough or are old enough).

http://tiger.direct.gov.uk/cgi-bin/maternity.cgi check this out to personalise it....

Hope your all okxxxxx

/links


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hey 

Oi so how come the cheeky gits only offering me 12 weeks mat pay? I'm gonna have to go bl**dy CAB arent i  

Cheers Lou you're a star xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

They will be breaking the law your PAYE with them aren't you?


----------



## Hopeful J

Certainly am   am gonna call this helpline thing it gave me on direct gov and see what they say coz i didnt think that was right - what a cheek


----------



## Leicesterlou

They have to pay you 90% then the £117 by law then, you can get them done for that cheeky bleeders    

Have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Oooh i shall email her in a bit and ask what the problem is  

Have a good one hunny!!  

Where's that Viks? How did you get on lady??

xxx


----------



## vikki75

ello ladies 
quick one i can start dreg on the 2nd feb an then wait for af then 2wekks progynova then embies go back around end of feb   cant wait really excited now xx
anyway got to go get my new car xx
love to you all xx


----------



## watn1

Vik's great news on your scan hun.. You'll be well away very soon then.

jade - Hope you get things sorted out un I did get a little booklet from my midwife and just looked and it says what lou is saying, So double check with them hun.x

Hope everone is ok. I'm shattered as per normal   I haven't done any work today because I couldn't get out of bed this morning & have just felt generally poo all day   we are going out for DP's regional xmas meal tomorrow so I really need to perk myself up. 

I have noticed today that my lower tummy (under belly button) as gone a little hard and forming a round shape, Before it was just wobbly and bloated   These blooming Cyclogest are getting on my wick too, Only 4 more weeks of them!


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki thats great news hun    

Jade    I hope you get it sorted hun.

Nicole awwww a baby belly


----------



## Just a girl

So quiet this weekend - Is everyone out partying  ?

My lounge is finished!!! Carpet was fitted yesterday and the sofa came today but half of my porch had to taken down to get it in the house  - luckily it is a weird old thing that came with the house so I'm not to upset about it allthough its now a bit of an eyesore for my poor neighbour who's front door faces ours (front doors are at the side of our house's!)

Anyway its Sunday evening, DP had to go into work and I'm soooo flipping bored - come talk to meeeeeeeeeeeee somebody


----------



## vikki75

hello sweetie   im soooo tired an just cooking a late dinner   
hows your weekend been?


----------



## Just a girl

Yay I've got a friend 

Its been OK but busy, had an early dinner as DP was off to work at 2.00 this afternoon. 
Good news about getting your dates and stuff for tx, you detoxing/being all healthy now or just keeping everything as normal, not that I'm saying your not normally healthy


----------



## vikki75

lol im just staying normal hun i did all that healthy crap last time an where did it get me   
ive had normal pg b4 an everytime ii got pg i was smoking although i gave up  when i found out   so im staying me lol
Got my golf friday its so nice to drive faster then my bl00dy zafira lol , got doctors tomorrow to get my bloods done for my iron level hopefully its gone up now


----------



## Just a girl

I think your taking the best approach, if you keep everything as normal your more likely to be less stressed about it all and that can only be a good thing!

I need to keep my stress levels down at the mo, my poor sis has had trouble with one of her neighbours when she moved in a couple of years ago over parking  and the pyscho ***** has been basically bullying her at the school she takes her kids to, calling her names, calling the kids names, getting other people to follow her and it all came to a head last week when she came up behind my sis, called her a f'ing C.U.N.T and pushed her - my sisters school mums friends have witnessed it so it's been reported it to the school but the crazy women had been up there first to say my sis has harassing her, so my sis went to the police and she'd already been there too - she is deranged !  
My sis has had enough so my poor little nephew is going to a new school on Monday!
I hate it when my sis is upset, it really makes me upset, she phoned me in tears about it all at the end of last week - if I wasn't pg I would be giving that stupid cow something to go to the police about   whats so annoying is my sister isn't the only person this women has been doing this too yet the school are doing f'all about it! Its all made me so angry , my sister is tiny too, she's about 5ft tall and wears a size 6 in clothes, so an easy target I'm guessing! 

Sorry Vik, You prob wasn't expecting all that!


----------



## Just a girl

Sorry Vik - head up ^****^, 
Your new car sounds lovely


----------



## vikki75

oh poor thing , i go give her a fu`ing dig shall i im very hormonal at the mo !!   isnt there anyone that can actually do anything to this women ? so i take it this womens big then ? well i say the bigger they are the harder they fall !!
its not fair that your sister has had to change school`s because of it she needs to get in touch with the school board an say well if this is the way that this school deals with bullying then it needs reporting!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Yes please Vikki, I'll even pay your travelling expenses 
It's really disgusting, this women screams and swears in the middle of the playground and gets away with it!  
The school are saying they thought the dispute was mainly taking place outside the grounds as my sis made them aware of the situation ages ago as she thought she may of worked at the school and was worried about my nephew but it turns out she works at a different school as a classroom assistant WTF!!! 
I don't think the women is overly big, but compared to my sis anyone is, as she is tiny - she just wants out of it, it was really getting her down! It breaks my heart that my lil nephew is going to be stood in a new classroom tomorrow morning not knowing a single person  he's only 5years old!


----------



## vikki75

really cant believe she works in a school !!!!!  
ahh bless your nephew its always hard first day at new school always made me cry leaving my kids for the 1st day xxx
but im sure he`ll be fine , an hopefully now your sister can move on  
right hun im gonna go an wash up an get in the shower ill speak tomorrow hun you have a good night sweetie ok xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Cheers for the chat  x


----------



## watn1

Hola sweetpea's  

  Vikki - oooh your golf sounds jummy! I love golf's  

  Hayley - Ahhh your poor sister   That woman sound's lovely! NOT.. & she works in a school?   Well.. I'd be sending a police report to wherever she works, She should not be working around kids, while verbally abusing children in the street! Your Nephew will be OK after a few days.. It will probably be a relief for him having a nice travel to school eithout some woman screaming name at him and his mum.. bless them both. Some women are just plain horrible! I can't believe she used the 'C' word  

We've had a nice weekend, Went out for DP regional xmas meal last night, Which was dull as everyone around me was drunk! Then today we've been round a friends for sunday lunch.. I'm not just about to go to bed  

Veng - Hope your Dr-ing is going ok.x


----------



## vikki75

morning lovely`s  
hope you all had a good weekend xx


----------



## sallyanne1

I got up feeling so sick   And i have been sick too   I know it sounds daft but last nite i poured a glass of baileys and i only had 2 sips n didnt want it so i gave it dh. Well on chrstmas day i had some and boxing day i was ill. Doesnt feel like a hangover ( cant be anyway amount i had lastnite ) so im wondering if im allergic to something in it coz dh had more than me and he is ok


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally you poor thing, maybe it just doesn't suit you hun....

Nicole oh a baby belly    

How is everybody today?


----------



## vikki75

sal , i love baileys only thing i can drink with out getting me pi$$d lol
lou hun how are you ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Vikki I am good thanks you?  Not long now hey hun


----------



## vikki75

nope counting the days till i d reg (roll on 2nd feb)  just alil scared it wont work so i keep telling my self to try an be   but - too so i dont get to upset if it dont .
you must be getting big now   bet you cant wait to met bubba


----------



## sallyanne1

I did love it but think i have gone off it now. I guess the only way of knowing for sure is wait until i feel better and have a glass of it   Although i dont want to coz i hate being sick  

Im hoping i get a call soon to say i can come off the pill too coz im fed up of it now   Im glad i dont need it normally  

Vikki how are you feeling hun?


hi Lou


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki yes 2nd Feb not long hun, yes getting bigger bubba did a little display for DH last night he loved seeing my belly move around responding to his voice...


----------



## vikki75

ahh lou thats fantastic  
sal hun i was like that dont laugh with banana`s havent ate one for 8 yrs although i love them they make me very ill lol
how long you been on the pill for now ?
ive been trying to google the success rate of embryo`s frozen on day 2 but not having much luck , when my embies were frozen they were all sort of 4 cells an good grade`s but im scared the thawing prosess will do damage to them   i think if i hadnt of got ohss i would be pg now as they were all great grades


----------



## watn1

Morning all. 

  Just on a break  

Sal - Baileys -  I used to like it but I got myself quite drunk on it and never drank it since   Hope you feel better soon.

Lou - Aaaahhh I can't wait untill I can feel something going on.. It must be such a relief and reasurring to feel things. I am constantly looking on sites to see what progress my bubba is making and am amazed that next week he/she will be sucking their thumb   It's mental.. Had a peek on YouTube at some 9/10 week scans they are amazing seeing the tiny little thing move around. think I am going to book one for 10 weeks.. naughty but I can't resist! Found somewhere that is just £50   In Hinkley

Vikki - I spent countless hours googling for FET sucess rates and everywhere said different. Don't you worry your embies will be fine and put it this way for whichever one's survive they WILL be the strongest out of your crop. 4 out of my 6 survived with 2 clear runners which were the one's that took. Like you I just carried on as normal the only thing I done differently was took Folic Acid.. I still eat crap all the way through treatment and as you know still went out and had a few to drink up untill a week before actual ET   but I figured people get pregnant without changing their lifestyle and afterall fertility wise there was actually nothing wrong with me.. I might of adapted my diet otherwise, Actually we did lay off sex for the 2ww but thats all. It's hard to keep positive all the time which was why I just took it all like.. If it wants to work it will ,If it don't it won't. Harsh but that's the way I got through my record length FET process  

Kelly/Jade/Hayley/veng - Hope you are all ok.


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki i have been on the pill just over 4 weeks   Dont worry about the grade hun. Freya was a bad grade 3 but look what i got     

Hi nicole. I got very drunk on samboca once and not drank it since


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole £50 is good hun, yes I get the weekly emails on what baby is doing now, sign up with Babycentre, Pampers, Cow&Gate, Tesco's  get lots of vouchers etc


----------



## vikki75

nicole   thanks hun i suppose its just a sit an wait trial   , i think the closer it gets the morer scared i am cos i know the disappointment i went through last time   worst thing this time is that i know i wont be able to egg share again   so i`d give my soul away for a baby


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey ladies 

Viks why cant you eggshare again hun?   (sorry if thats a silly question  )  Anyway i have faith in FET - my FF has got pg with fet after 2 x ICSI using sperm that was frozen 15 years ago, i have alot of faith       you WILL be fat! You're Dr inj is the day of my 20w scan so its good omen for both of us x

Hayley my blood is boiling for your sister!!!   How did she get on today?  

Lou i love getting thos emails lol xx


 Nic i've been soooo temped to get a private scan since the last one feels like ages ago!  


Getting the ump now, i sent HR the booklet regarding mat pay and she's com back and said she'll look into it which is fine by me.....but she said 'i'll have to ask L......' well L is a lady who started last january, was pg my feb and has been on mat leave since oct so am getting the vibe that she thinks i'm talking poop, what she thinks L will tell her that HMRC or Directgov wont i dont know! *rant over* 


xxxx


----------



## vikki75

jadey poos how ya doing ? i cant egg share again because if i do tx again then ill be on such a low dose that i wont probably get enuf eggies , but doing tx by my self is going to be expensive


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hun   am ok nearly hometime yaaaaaaaaay

ahh i see   wouldnt want you getting ohss again either it sounds so painful   

x


----------



## vikki75

i never want that again lol my left ovary is still big but consultant thinks its not going to go back to normal size mow probably shrink a lil bit but hay ho bet you cant wait to go home put your feet up x


----------



## Hopeful J

Nope am off in 1 minute 

Have a lovely evening hun xxx


----------



## vikki75

ok hun take care xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening ladies,

Just back from a swim - first time in months, it was lovely but very cold! Wanna try to go twice a week 

I'm pleased to say my nephew was fine today, his new teacher came out to him in the reception area with a small group of children and one of the little girls took him by the hand to take him back to his new classroom - how sweet! My sis was tearful which is understandable but he was fine! I just rang to speak to him about how his day had been and he was more interested in telling me about his new Indiana Jones game for the wii ! I love him and his sister to pieces, if I end up with one like him I'll be very happy but maybe not so much like my niece as she's got more of a temper 

*Jade* - Sounds like your HR dept need some training, they don't seem to know their ^****^'s from their elbows! Don't stress about it hun as they can't not pay you it - its the law!

*Sal* - So sorry to hear about your intolerance to Bailey's - why does bad things happen to good peopel hey 

*Nicole* - Sounds like you had a good weekend hun! My sister has just found out the women no longer works at the school, hmmm I wonder why?

*Vikki* - Keep positive hunny about your FET, its gonna work  - its gonna work  - its gonna work  - its gonna work 

*Lou * - My DP can't wait until he gets to feel the baby kick or see some movement! He was amazed as I was at the scan when we saw it yawn 

*Kelly* - You've gone a bit quiet on us, is your DP OK? Hope your both OK 

*Veng* - Where you been recently, hows everything going - all good I hope ?

Have a nice evening x x x


----------



## veng

hi hayley 
feeling a little moody i hope its the DR drugs i had a dream last night that my FET didnt work  
im ok tho just lurking and wishing my time away come on 28th i want my baseline scan


----------



## Just a girl

*Veng* - Awww hunny BIG  and try to keep positive, lcoem on get chanting...... 'it will work ' 'it will work ' 'it will work ' 'it will work '
I hope the 28th comes round quickly for you too  and the moods def sound like the down regging is working  x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Vengy 

Awww bless your nephew Hayley!!! I feel the same about my niece and nephew - my niece is a little MOOBAG i tell you, she's got his thing with my bro where they're 'bff's'   so my brother asked her the other day if they're still bff's she said no so he said i'll get a new lil girl then and she goes 'yeah well i'll scratch her face off'   she's 3!!!! 
So glad he enjoyed his 1st day tho bless him at least thats a weight off your sisters mind  

Cant wait for DP to feel the kicks either - they're getting more frequent now  although i still dont feel fat  

Viks how you today hun?  

 to all i missed xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls

Im still here i read up on you all the time, just really tired and cant be assed to type (hope you understand) Ive taken today off and just woke up  

DH is devestated but hes ok busy working on the nursery.

I will do personals later, just wanted you all to know im alive  

Loves ya xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Kells and one for Mike  

xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies.

Kelly  

Lou  

Jade  

Vikki  

Hayley  

Veng  

Sally  

Not really got anything to post apart from I HATE CYCLOGEST! Really starting to get on my nerves now as are the progynova which are making me sooo tired i've been on them nearly 4 months surely 4 months of HRT isn't the best & quite a high doseage too   I just want my body back, i know being PG I won't but at least i might be able to go the loo when I want.. Having to use 4 bullets a day is not the best! Gonna revert to the front door but I tried it once and it was awful. 

I'm not feeling my best today.. Infact last night I just felt poo and went to bed at 8pm   & woke up at 8am.. Again today I just feel generally like Poop! RANT over. xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic oh my god FOUR cyclogest!!!! i struggled on one!!! (and gave up early   ) How long have you got to be on them for? 

Hope you feel better soon hun

xxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Well Jade I'm sure you know just how crap my clinic are in that they weren't very specific just told me my GP will tell me when to come off them.. But she didn't know anything about Fertility and I completely forgot to ask the MW last week so I must remember to ask when I go for bloods next week. I am wondering if I should cut down to 3. I was on 3 to start with and the clinic told me to up it because of the bleed but we know he reason for the bleed now so I think from 9 weeks I'm gonna go down to 3.. It just seems it's all I do and and pop in a blooming Cyclogest   I know it's a small ask to get our baby but the constant 'weird' feeling in my bowell is doing my nut  & i feel like a moan


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL aww i can sympathise trust me hun, and what i had is nowehere near as bad!   Just start to take them down slowly i suppose, when i asked if i could come off them the nurse said i could its just a precaution that we have to take them BUT check with your own nurse etc first as it may be different  

I hated the feeling in either side   made me feel 'clogged up'


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you poor thing cut down to 3 then 2 then 1 a day hun but slowly, my Cons said I needed them until 12weeks.  I know they'r horrid but just think it is helping your body with the support hormones for baby xxxx

Jade your HR are they qualified as it seems not


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh no Lou they have no idea!!! To be fair I suppose they’ve never ever had anyone get pg before (except L last year) so they’re not very savvy – but that’s no excuse, they should have done their research before the meeting    

I’ve had an email today to say I’ll be paid the 33 weeks and she’ll confirm it in writing so that’s all good am very happy with that and DP is jealous of all the time off i'll get  

Hows you today?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just goes to show hey you could have accepted what they said and you would have missed out  

I am good thanks hun, baby moving lots DH saw my tummy moving over the weekend, having my cotbed delivered today (later on).  
How are things with you?


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww i cant wait to see this lil one moving! 

Yes very lucky i decided to challenge it thatnks for all yoru advice hun   she was very apologetic lol 

Everythings ok tho, just lost my lunch - when will the sickness end  have resigned myself to a sick 9 months LOL 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh you poor thing with the sickness    

Glad you got it all sorted have you felt any like butterflies yet?  Still maybe a little early I didn't feel anythign till after 20wks


----------



## Hopeful J

Been feeling lots off butterflies its amazing! Especially if i lay on my back bubs seems to have a good old kick i just cant wait for him/her to get bigger hehe 
I know DP is jealous mwahahahaha just getting impatient now, want to meet bubs   

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Its so hard isn't it especially for them as they are not carrying the babes...


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies  
nicole hun   i suppose i got all that to come   but its all for the best i suppose  
me i must be getting your syptoms lol i feel so sick an tired ,cant sleep to well with all the stress goin through my head , an to top it of dp is in a bad mood , f`uk knows why , well i sort of do his sister from the states foned up crying yesterday pleadin to him to go over for her blessing but things are a bit tight on money , but he feels like his letting her down , then his sayin his got responsibilities here with the tx , i told him to go an ask his mum to put the costs on her card for us as im not having et till 28 feb , but now his just in some foul mood , an can see us having a row later cos i say something wrong! he makes me feel like its my thought he cant go cos of me having to have tx,   i dont know jst feeling really down at the mo   sorry to go on a bit of a moan but got know one else really to talk to about it 
anyway girls how ya all doing?


----------



## Just a girl

*Vik*  - Massive  hun! Its not fair he's taking it out on you, do you think it may of really upset him hearing his sister so upset? even so it's not your fault and you tried offering a solution.............MEN 

*Jade*  - Glad you got your mat pay all sorted, I emailed payroll today to find out what my salary would be if I dropped my hours down to 3 days a week when I return off mat leave. My DP got to feel the bubba last night, he had to be really patient and sit with his hand on my tummy and I wasn't sure he'd even be able to feel anything but when I had a movement he felt it!

*Lou*  - Hows the cotbed, all delivered and up and assembled , hope your ok hun

*Nicole* - I think its pretty standard to be on the bullets for 12 weeks, but I stopped early (hence all my leftovers!) do you really not want to phone the clinic for clarification? I can imagine how horrible you feel hun, I had to keep up the metformin until 12 weeks too and mixed with the cyclogest I swung from having the trots to not being able to go 

*Kelly*  - Good to hear from you!

*Veng* -  

Off to sort out dinner now gonna have roast potatos with chicken breasts that I'm gonna split and fill with sage and onion stuffing  x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies 
Sorry i didnt post yesterday i was really busy. I had the dentist in the morning   but luckily all was fine  
Still no call to say "come off the pill" Its doin my head in now  

Jade sorry your being sick hunni    

Jag i wanted to take freya swimming today but the time table says that the baby pool is only open to everyone from 7pm    It has aqua babies?? Aqua natal, school swimmin etc all day long

Lou did your cotbed come??

Nicole how are you hun??

Hi veng and vikki hope you are both well


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one as doing more training and also have a Director working in my office today.

Cotbed arrived probably put it up at the weekend....

HOpe your all ok


----------



## watn1

Afternoon Ladies,
                i'm still not feeling great, But hey Ho! It's all part of the deal   I am constantly wearing these seabands now to stop me feeling sick which seem to be doing their job 80% of the day, I think I could handle actually being sick but to date I still have not it's just the constant sicky feeling instead  

Last night I went to cook dinner & opened the fridge I have no idea what I could smell but could not stand it   Closed the door and told DP to go the chippy I haven't opened it today either   DP checked through everything and said there was nothing out of date and he couldn't smell anything so i must be going bonkers  

Well I called the clinic and the really helpful nurse said it's up to me what I want to do with the cyclogest I can stop them today if i wish or carry them on untill 12 weeks... Well great help hey? I'm gonna go down to 3 from 9 weeks 2 10-11 weeks and 1 12 weeks untill I stop. 

Hope you are all well.  

Lou - Ooooooooh your cot   I can imagine it's going to be sooo exciting to put that up  

Sally - Glad your teeth are ok, DP has had a toothache for a few days but can I get him to make an appointment? Can i heck! Men  

Jade - Aaaah It must be so nice to feel the baby moving.. Then i bet not so not once you get to the end and then booting you in the ribs a few time a day  

Hayley - Have you had your maternity meeting or anything yet? Do you know when your gonna go off from?

Viks - You feeling ok today? Hope last night didn't turn into a row.

Kelly -  

Veng -   
Anyone else made any baby purchases?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you poor thing but it is a good sign of good hormone levels with the sickness


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww Nicole the super-power smell!!! It does die down after a while but at first i smelt EVERYTHING no matter how small and some smells really turned my stomach   

am still wearing me seabands as well LOL

Sounds like a plan re; the cyclogest hun, hopefullly it'll make you feel better being on a lower dose  

Lou Lou   More training ay lol i bet you cant wait for mat leave!

Viks    how you feeling hun? TRy not to let DP upset you sweety it cant be easy hearing his sister in a state but he shouldnt take it out on you  

Sally havent they given you a rough timeframe to come off the pill?  

Hayley those chicken breasts sound yummy!!!  

Well i still dont feel fat   getting a bit worried now as ladies seem to be overtaking me that are not as far along   mum reckons she didnt show til 7 months so will probably take after her  

Have bought a pram Nic! well mumsy did, and gonna keep it at her house for now  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade what pram did you buy hun....

10weeks and counting until mat leave


----------



## Hopeful J

We went for the Urban Detour Xtreme from MOthercare, it comes with loads of stuff and its grey so unisex plus wont look shabby when bubs starts making mess.....i have a feeling i should have looked at it in person first tho as i'm under the impression it'll be huge! (it hasnt been delivered yet)

Oh i cant wait til Mat leave  no work for aaaaaaaaaages woohoo lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

So you haven't road tested putting it up/down, fitting it in your car?


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL nope! My cousins has one and its comes highly recommended from her so i'll trust her for now, have had a brief push of her lil one in it and i liked it but she had the sahara and i have a feeling they may be a difference in size   there may not be i just have a feeling its gonna be bigger then i thought lol 
I wanted to get it ordered though as it comes with £100 off at the moment, they said if we're not happy we can change it which is good 

Dont have a car at the moment we sold it   am looking at Focus's and Astra's but as of now i am car-less 

xxx


----------



## KellyG

HIya ladies just a quicky cos mike will tell me off 

Jade your pram sounds lush will have a look on mothercare later. Remember your not aloud it in the house b4 bubs come lol get an astra me loves them 

Lou Whats cot did you get, how long do you think it will take DH to put it up  

Nicole I have bought nearly everything, im nesting early and cant stop doing things regarding babies 

Hayley I will knock that woman out if you want, need to get rid of 'pregnant kellys' mad hormones

Sally Hows freya doing with the crawling?
Why they not ringing you, ring them and tell them youve had enough see if that kicks them in to shape

I leave work in approx 4 weeks   my cons said so so   boss!!

Well ive been having pains in my belly for ages so i told me cons who said it was contraction (i thought it was just my uterus stretching) but he told me to rest blah blah, so last night they were coming every 3 mins and with period type pains. Then after 20 mins they stopped. But today ive had niggles in my back just like i had when in labour with josh, so i rang mike who told me to ring hospital, so i did. They said i have to go home have a bath paracetmol and rest, then ring at 4 to tell them if im better. So me being me cried and went home. So im home and resting under nurse michaels care (he better get a uniform on   ) 

Love to you all and   my bubs stay in there mwah xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah right Jade I thought you had just seen it on the net, you will be fine then.

Kelly make sure you rest up then hun don't want those twins just yet. I got a M&P cotbed http://www.babyplanet.biz/Mamas-and-Papas-Modensa-Room-Set this is the link but we only got the cotbed

/links


----------



## Hopeful J

Tht cotbed is gorgeous Lou! Am going round my dads tonight for dinner and he wants to buy the cot so shall have a mooch online later  

Kellllllllls   oh sweety make sure you rest and let DH look after you   stay in the bubs!!! 
xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
kelly rest up hun dont want earlier arrivals!!!!!! 
jade when you start mat leave does that mean you wont be on here!!  you better get it for home! 
lou  
nicole hun  
sal   no tx at dentist , cant you phone your clinic to make sure they aint forgot about you ! i would 
 jag
big   to anyone i forgot cos i got a brain like a seive lol
me well dp wasnt to bad last nite thank God , so i just rested up an went bed early to avoid any unpleasentness, even took the dog for a walk that i havent done in a while as he does it ! got really bad af pains though an had some spotting weird though cos i went back on the pill last friday  maybe stress related cant believe how fast time is going only got 12 days left till i go for my dreg injection  
right better stop yapping an go school to get the monsters xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Tht cotbed is gorgeous Lou! Am going round my dads tonight for dinner and he wants to buy the cot so shall have a mooch online later
> 
> Kellllllllls  oh sweety make sure you rest and let DH look after you  stay in the bubs!!!
> xxx


AH thanks hun   

HI Vikki counting the days yet hun


----------



## Hopeful J

Viks my mum has a computer for me I just haven’t got round to getting it/installing it yet, by the time I finish work all I wanna do is crash and weekends are for sleeeeeeeeeeep lol 

You better rest as well hunny, all my poor ladies stressed out isn’t good


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole i had to wear the seabands   I couldnt stand the smell of the deep fat fryer. Turned my tummy  

Kelly i cant wait for freya to start walking coz at least then she will be off the floor and not finding every timy bit to eat   

I cant ring the clinic as im only doing a donation cycle. I was told to take the pill back to back until my ladies heve d-regged   It just seems to be taking so long and i hvent got many pills left only about a week so they best hurry up. Plus i dont want to be bloated from the drugs for my birthday


----------



## vikki75

sally hope its soon hun
lou yep counting even marking it down on the calender   lol
jade i hope you do cos we will mis you otherwise!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Just a quicky wont b on much today coz freya is a hospital for a hearing test then we are going shopping in town. Im heading to adams


----------



## watn1

Morning girls,

  Just a quick one as I start work at 9am   Boooo!

Kelly - You best rest hunny! We don't want your babies coming just yet. Can't wait to hear of all the lovely stuff you've been buying  

Sally - Hope freya's test goes OK today. Our nearest Adams is in the next town and far to far away to go to. I'll be going back to Next though in their summer sale  

Jade -   Can't believe you haven't tried out the pram   But i'm fairly certain that any single pram will fit in a focus/Astra boot. Happy cot hunting. John lewis has some lovely one's.. i'm having the sleigh one from there.

Lou - Don't the sets look lovely? They are all pricey though! I am ensuring I get a white cot so I can get white draws from Ikea they have nice draws there, I have seen you can buy white changing station tops to fit ontop of 'normal' draws which will be great and we have built in wardrobes so no point in buying a free standing wardrobe too.

Vikki -   Hope the next week flys by.

Veng/Hayley  

I stayed but untill 10pm last night   Watched the Bill then Gossip girl then went to bed   I am having trouble getting comfy at night and have been waking up every few hours remembering the dream I was having then cannot go back to sleep.. I always seem to have quite horrible dreams. Because of this I don't feel like i've slept throughout the night


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Nicole yes the sets can be expensive we have only gone for a cotbed as we have enough wardrobes etc.

Vikki 11 days and counting    

How is everybody else today...


----------



## watn1

I've just booked a private scan for 2nd Feb I'll be 10w4D.. Cant wait. Been looking at 10 week ultrasounds on ebay and I just have to have one.   The little Jelly Baby will be awake & moving xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

You wait it will be   of happiness when you see you baby jumping around....


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies 
[fly]11 days till all go go go [/fly]
nicole your scan is on the day i dreg  sorry to hear your having bad dreams hun 
hows everyone ?


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies, 

Just a quickie.... I'm back from this mornings scan and bubs was being well behaved and they managed to have a proper look at the heart which was what they couldn't do last time and I'm happy to say everything is fine (phew!)
Got MW coming at 2pm so hopefully will get to hear heartbeat again!

Lots of love and   to all x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Hayley so glad all is well with the heart hun


----------



## Hopeful J

And my 20 wk scan on that day Nic and Viks hehehe its gonna be a day of good karma then  


Hey ladies,  

Its so busy here! they're trying to fill some job vacancies in Qatar so the guy has come to england and is using our office as a base until monday, its hectic! he's interviewing 40 people between now and then, i sooo cant wait for them all to bugger off (am playing hostess hence not posting much   )

Hope everyone is well xxxxx

Ooops Hayley sneaked in there before me   glad all is well hun xxx


----------



## vikki75

hayley weldone on scan 
jade oooo hun poor you , bet you cant wait for the week end


----------



## Hopeful J

I cannot wait Viks   am so tired as i been getting in an hour early to set stuff up! plus we're going Miller & Carter on saterday for my brothers birthday so am looking forward to a good munch  

U ok hun? xxxx


----------



## vikki75

im good hun 
just made a appointment to have accupunture £55 first fee then 35 arfter that ill do anything to help me relax im getting so panicky stressed but the lady sounds lovely its in ingatestone so im going there on tuesday next week, im just so so scared it wont work i thought at least i can say i tried something different this  time round lol


----------



## Just a girl

Just hanging about waiting on the MW to turn up, why isn't there an easier way to do a pee sample yet, even if you pee into another container its still difficult to pour that into the stupid little tube, and I just refuse to use my jug - I'd never be able to have gravy or custard again!

Vik - Ohh acupuncture - I've never had it done, can't wait to hear all about it!  11days to go   

Kelly - To jump on the band wagon 'REST UP' girlie! 

Sal - Hope Freya's hearing test goes well 

Nicole - Sorry couldn't resist on ** ! Great news about your next scan coming up! Yes I've sorted all my mat leave, finish work on the 1st May - Can't wait!

Jade - Your working far too hard lady ! Hows bump progressing, really odd as I've felt fat for a while but just yesterday I had loads of comments from people at work saying OMG - you look soo pregnant now! er thanks I really did just look fat before then 

Lou - Is all your training complete now for your replacement? How long now till you finish at work?

Veng -  

x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Just hanging about waiting on the MW to turn up, why isn't there an easier way to do a pee sample yet, even if you pee into another container its still difficult to pour that into the stupid little tube, and I just refuse to use my jug - I'd never be able to have gravy or custard again!
> 
> Lou - Is all your training complete now for your replacement? How long now till you finish at work?
> 
> x x x


Hayley I bought a jug for this purpose 40p or something stupid and now it is my peeing jug  

Still doing some training although I think we are nearly there she is going to be doing my job on her own from 9th Feb and I will do other things in the company, I finish 9 weeks tomorrow not counting honest


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Thats a good idea, I'm just about to a tesco shop, see a peeing jug will be one of my purchases!

MW been and gone, HB was between 150 and 158 today, so thats pointing towards a pink one! But I know a lot of people who have dispelled that myth, so who knows!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have never been told the h/b rate....  Glad all is ok


----------



## vikki75

i think the one thing that annoys me in labour is listening to the heart beat sounds like the grand national!!


----------



## watn1

Hayley -   @ ** - Aaah must be nice to hear bubba's H/B again.. There are so many myths i'm not sure which one to believe which means really NONE  

Lou - I brought a Peeing Jug..   Well I kept the new one and used the old one. 

Vik - I was gonna go for acu - But I couldn't find anyone thhat close to me all about a half hour drive in the traffic round here so didn't bother but loads of people say it's great.

Jade - oooohh in 11 day's time then   I'm excited x3 now  

I'm really bored today! My system keeps crashing all the time and is doing my head in and i'm starvin! 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole glad you got a jug hun alot easier hey...

If your starvin get something to eat


----------



## vikki75

an while your there get me something too lol  i loved the joke you left hayley on ** about the tits pmsl @ it


----------



## Just a girl

Just did tesco.com shop and would you believe they didn't have any jugs  !!!!! Not impressed!

*Lou* - where my MW come to me, she has a small hand held HB monitor so shows me the screen as we are listening to it! You should ask about yours next time you go!

*Vik* -   


vikki75 said:


> i think the one thing that annoys me in labour is listening to the heart beat sounds like the grand national!!


 Thats exactly what the baby sounded like today, a race horse!

*Nicole* - I'm hungry too! Gonna have to wait till tomorrow now to eat , or may just have to have the breaded haddock which has been in the freezer since the beginning of all time! 

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi ladies. Me post coming  

Freya's test wasnt great   She has to go back in a couple of months to be retested because she doesnt respond to low sounds and she has congestion behind her ear drums  
Then the clinic ring to say they are still waiting on 1 lady to have her bleed then go in for a scan so i have to go in tomorrow and get some more pills   So looks like i will either be injecting on my birthday or just had ec


----------



## Just a girl

*Sal* -     
Sorry to hear about Freya's hearing test! Hoping things improve by the time you go back next   
How about celebrating your bday a little bit late this yr, then you can have a bl00dy good drink and congratulate yourself on doing your alturistic cycle too! It will be one well desereved session! x


----------



## sallyanne1

I couldnt drink last birthday either coz i was pregnant    There are a couple of days where i dont want EC can i tell them the dates? I know i can coast a couple of days but no way am i being laid up for valentines day unless its with dh


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally sorry to hear about Freya's test    

Thank god its Friday this week seems to have been a long one....

PLans for the weekend girls....


----------



## Hopeful J

Lie in 2morro with DP (he doesnt start til 3 which will make a nice change from him leaving me at silly o'clock   )i think i may even have a fry up  

And going for dinner 2morro night for my brothers bday  the place we're going does the BEST ribs  
What about you Lou?

Oh Sally sorry to hear bout Freya's hearing   will be keeping everything crossed she improves for the next one bless her  

Hayley the last time i went (13+6) the heart was at 149 but before that was 154 does that mean boy then ? am so desperate to know    

 Viks hows you today? is DP still moping?  

 to all i missed - its a horrible long week this week so please let me off


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade higher h/rate is supposed to mean girl hun but it has been proved wrong... old wives tale and all...

Me well get Dh home today, not sure what we are going to do tomorrow, my Dad is coming down from North so we are going for Sunday lunch with him....

So glad its Friday


----------



## vikki75

hi girlies 
Jade nah his back to his norm  
sal sorry to hear about freyas test not going to well, an the fact that your still waiting to start   
big   to everyone 
im feeling really unwell today hot sweats sick head ache might just go back to bed


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki you poor thing climb back into bed hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade im getting a lie in with dh only coz he is on nites and will get into bed at 6:30am  

Lou i would love to go somewhere for sunday lunch. We havent for ages im always cooking  

Vikki sorry your not feeling good hun     

Dh has got a dj job tomorrow nite and i dont want to go    It is £130 for my birthday though


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally maybe you should go this week then sunday lunch out....


----------



## sallyanne1

Already brought it in now   My birthday falls on a Sunday so


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Already brought it in now  My birthday falls on a Sunday so


Drop some big hints then.....


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh Viks are you getting this crappy virus thing as well     back to bed woman  


Hehe Sally i love a good lie in   am gonna take advantage of my time alone tonight tho, home, pjs and the Big Brother  

I havent been out for sunday lunch in ages, i may have to do that this weekend as i cannot be bothered to cook  

x


----------



## Just a girl

*Sal* -



sallyanne1 said:


> I couldnt drink last birthday either coz i was pregnant   There are a couple of days where i dont want EC can i tell them the dates? I know i can coast a couple of days but no way am i being laid up for valentines day unless its with dh


I feel your pain hun, I won't be able to drink this year on my birthday and its the BIG one!!!! I'll be 7months gone so I'll be 'Fat, Thirty & Frikkin Fabulous' or is it more likely to be 'Fat, Thrity & Frikkin Fed Up!' , but I will never of been so happy to be having a sober one!

*Jade* - Yep Lou's right the higher the heartbeat generally means a girl, I think if the heartbeat is consistently over 137bpm it is girl and under it is a boy, but its really not completely reliable my BF's son Jack was always high and he's def doesn't have a burger! Enjoy your sleep in with DP 

*Vikki* - Rest up hun and get better soon! I've had a couple of snotty days with a sore throat but feel better today so hopefully your's won't turn into anything yucky 

*Lou* - Enjoy having DP back and Sunday lunch with your dad, I'm just catching up with friends with tomorrow so quite one for me, but DP is going to be out on the pi5s all wkend as his mate is home from afghan !

*Nicole* - 

*Kelly* - 

*Veng* - 

TFI Friday ladies, feeling really tired tonight, can't even bothered to go make myself some tea.... any offers?
x x x


----------



## KellyG

Yo girlies

Hayley im doing sausage cassorole if you fancy some? Go and stick your feet up!

Lou Is he home yet? How long is left of the 10 weeks now?

Jade My woman what ya got planned for tomorrow morning   ??

Sally Sorry about Freyas hearing test, i hope all is ok on her next go 

Vikki Get to bed and rest if your not feeling well, make sure dh makes you tea in bed!

Nicole Where are you?? Hope your ok 

Well obviously the funeral wasnt nice, but it wasnt religious and had the prodigy playing at the end, which is funny cos i was looking for my prodigy cd wednesday    Some of Mikes ex's (well i say ex's but rather [email protected]) where there and i had great pleasure in flauting my bump (im not actually a jealous woman, but pregnant Kelly is   ) 

Im now in size 18-20 MATERNITY clothes now oh and i have 12 working days left in work     

Mwah xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies  

Sally - Sorry Freya's test wasn't great. I hope you get it all sorted soon. I agree with Hayley that you can have a double celebration after your EC being you'd of done such a fanstastic thing  

Jade - Are you gonna find out the flava of your bubba on your next scan? I am having a private on at 16 weeks to find out (Yes i am impatient   )

Lou - Hope you and DH have a lovely weekend together.x

Viks- Glad DP's is back to himself now. onwards and upwards for your FET  

Hayley - Hope your well.. I didn't really have tea last night as we went the cinema so pigged out there instead, Hotdog, Popcorn, Sweets, chocolate, Icecream.. You name is I had a bit   We watched that Seven Pounds with Will Smith.. It weren't really that great tbh It was really slow to get into but the ending was good.

Kelly - Woo Hoo!! 12 days of work! Bet that will be a welcomed relief.. Glad that the funeral went OK.x
I too gave in y'day as wore my maternity trousers because I just look 'fat' in normal clothes and they were getting to the stage I couldn't sit down   I think most of it is still bloating from the cyclogest so maybe it will go down again a little once I stop them.

DP's grandad was taken into hospital early hours Thursday.. Bless him. His Grandma couldn't get him out of bed. He's 94 and she's 83 ans they cope amazingly well. We doesn't want us to go and see him in hospital because he say's "he's not looking his best" But said "Don't worry it's only a water infection i'm not gonna pop my clogs in here just yet"   He's reall funny. Can you imagine a couple living untill that age in our generation? Think not! Bless em.

We're having a chilled day today. My ma is coming over and we're just gonna have lunch & no doubt talk about the baby (She doesn't shut up   ) I'm beginning to think she's more excited then us  

xx


----------



## 7sector

Hi ladies

so sorry i have not been in touch for a while but i have had nothnig but problems to deal with since xmas and its really got me down. i broke down in work im so fed up. anyway glad to hear all is well with everyone. i may not be posting but i am following you all. i will post again soon.

my dh being a complete w***er and my son had his nose bust in school on wed plus nico been really ill.
take care jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1

Jeanette sorry you are having a bad time hun   

Nicole hope grandad is ok   

kelly i hope it wasnt a cremation and they played fire starter   Mind you thats the sort of thing i would do for my funeral just to get people laughing  

I will be doing my sunday dinner tomorrow coz i told dh im having a take away tonite     Curry for sunday lunch


----------



## Hopeful J

Good morning beautiful ladies 

How is everyone? 

Kells   glad the funeral went ok. How are you feeling now any more contractions? 

Hayley, Viks, Sally, Lou, Jeanette what you monkeys get up to?  

xxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning Jade how are you feeling today  

Hi everyone else. Did we all have a good weekend? 
I have so much to do today but freya ha the clingy's on her so at the mo im sitting having a cuddle


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Sally   feeling much better thanks hun - actually starting to enjoy my pregnancy now thank god! 

Oh bless her heart give her a big squeeze from me  

x


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww i so miss being pregnant   i really enjoyed it with freya. She is feeling better now think she was just tired. She has just had a nap n seems fine now


----------



## vikki75

hello me darlin`s 
how you all doing ?
ive still got the snivels , got me accupunture tomorrow hopefully that might help me to stop stressing , 
[fly]  only 7 days now  [/fly]


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki woohoo 7 days that will fly by hun     

I got a shock    Went into the kitchen n when i walked back through i found freya standing against the sofa lookin very pleased with herself      I sat her down n she stood up against her baby walker   Off to clarkes tomorrow to get her some propper shoes


----------



## vikki75

sal thats fantastic   so when you going alton towers? i love it there i stayed in the hotel with a themed room the bed was a bath tub the bunkbeds were a submarine even had a periscope lol but its really wicked there just take fgood walking shoes cos my feet were so sore from all the walking xx


----------



## sallyanne1

We are going on the 19th. Its a treat for my birthday. I wanted to do something with the kids and its only costing £46 for all of us but in march it will be 3 times that. I dont know why im going im gonna be so   but i know the kids will love it. I wanted to stop in the water park hotel there till i saw it would cost over £600 for 2 nites


----------



## vikki75

it can be expensive lol im luck when i went we got a deal 2 night 3 days i think for 5 of us it was about £400 but im going back 5 yrs ago lol


----------



## sallyanne1

Ah well i always have my caravan if i want a nite away


----------



## vikki75

lol x me an dp were looking into buying a caravan there so EXPENSIVE!!! lol


----------



## sallyanne1

ours is a tourer i love it. Just hook up and go where ever we like. I want a bigger one though now


----------



## watn1

Afternoon All..

  Hope you are all well.   I'm working all day.. But my flaming system keeps crashing   We had a nice weekend Fairly quiet went round some friends and last night curled up for Dancing on Ice & Lost  

Sal -   Freya will be running away from you before long now then   I love Alton Towers it's fab.. never stayed in the hotel though as it's not that far away from us.

Dp's crazy mum & Dad have just spent £11,000!!! on a caravan they are flaming nuts but they did get loads of use out of their old one but brought a bigger one as the dog was cramped  

I'm feeling a lot of weird pains which I hope are just normal strechy type pains but y'day was convinced AF was gonna turn up any minute but it didn't i'm getting a bit neurotic   I do however have lower back pain which is niggling away and still the constant tiredness.. I cannot wait for it to pass  

Hope you are all welll.. Back to work I go....x


----------



## Just a girl

Hey girlies,

*Kelly* - Ahh sausage casserole would of hit the spot! Hope it was nice, glad funeral went OK 

*Nicole* - I had a fair amount of lower back pain and still do, apparently all your ligaments are softer when pregnant so you are more likely to get twinges and niggles! Def stretchy pains and not AF on her way  

*Sal* - Woohoo another milestone for Freya , I used to fit childrens shoes as a saturday girl (in freeman hardy & willis - any of you have one of them near you about 16 years ago?) and we always used to advise that the children had been walking at least 3 months before we fitted hard soled shoes but I think its 6 weeks now, but could well be wrong as it was along, long time ago 

*Vikki* - 7 more days!!!!! I bet you can't wait now hun, enjoy your acu tomorow !

*Jade* - Glad your enjoying being pregnant now, about flipping time too  

*Lou* - Hope you had a good wkend with DP home 

*Veng* - Hows everything going with you hun? 

*Janette* - Sorry you've been having such a rough time 

I'm all good just had my hair done, so no roots and I've had the fringe (that i never really got used too) cut into a side sweepy one, well its in training! 

Have a good evening ladies x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole i have seen a few nice ones but start at £8000  

Hayley clarkes do a special crawl and cruise shoe from when babies start crawling and just walking. She needs something on her feet coz she gets down at school and walks with me holdin her hands


----------



## Just a girl

*Sal* - Ahhh see my shop was no where near as posh as Clarkes was , our kid range was birthday shoes! 
Those were the days, I used to get £2.08 an hour


----------



## veng

hi ladys well i am   AF has not shown her self im on day 35 and if she's not here tomorrow afternoon i will have to call clinic and make another date for baseline  

we even  to see if she was on her way but nothing ive even had white knickers on with out pantyliner but nothing


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley £2.08 an hr woohoo rich lol  

Veng sorry af hasnt come yet but had to giggle at the "white knickers"  Af dance for you
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]                      [/move]


----------



## KellyG

Veng ring the clinic as they maybe able to give you something to start af  

Sally Me thinks freya is gonna have you doing all sorts blessher.

Haaaayley You getting nice and fat huni? Is that your bro on ** profile?

Jade Thanks for the text my phone went dead b4 i replied to the 2nd one and i think my charger is in work  

Aww Vik enjoy acu i wish i had that 7 days woop 

Umm my brain is dead so soz to all i missed.

I have a baby kickin me in my rib and the other is kicking my foo, i have heartburn, i wake up at 5 every morning and cant get back to sleep, my back has started to hurt, my boobs look like a map, my fanny looks like its turning into a willy!! But im ok    

Loves ya xxx


----------



## watn1

kelly   You make me laugh   Glad your ok apart from all that  

Hayle - £2.08 an hour   Yikes! I got £3.80 in my first job in a chippy when i was nearly 16  

Are we all busy bee's today? I am tryin to be but concentrating is soooo hard! I just want sleep but keeping flagging is not going to pay for all our pretty baby things   Cann't wait till monday for my scan.. Bet you can't either jade  

Veng - Sorry to hear your AF hasn't arrived.. Maybe give your clinic a call they may want to give you something or still scan you to see whats going on.x

Sally - The gym? Wickid! fair play.. that's where i'll be off to straight after the baby comes  

Hope everyone is ok.. Catch up again soon.. I'm gonna do lots of work this afternoon.xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic am counting the hours   i sooo cant wait am getting impatient now   what time's you scan on monday?

Viks you get spiked on monday as well, what time hun??

Aww Kelly becoming a he/she   lol   hope you feel better soon hun, not long now til babies come 

LOL Hayley it is about bl**dy time too! just waiting to know what flavour and i will start SHOPPING - have you bough much?

Oh Vengy   as Kells said - call you clinic they may be able to give you a kickstart 

 Sally afternoon hun 


Right i'm off to warm up my tomato soup (i think thats my craving - i cant get enough of it   )

Back soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls sorry I have been a little AWOL been busy with work, how are you all? 

Nicole oo scan MOnday exciting stuff, I have my hospital tour tomorrow, quite scared really...


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou... A hospital tour!! OMG, I forget how far gone you are sometimes!!! Good luck with it   I am sure it will be fine....  

Hello to all you lovely ladies.... Bump rub from me!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Afternoon ladies  

Not sure why but im in such a bad mood   i think its coz i havent had af in about 6 weeks 

Kelly i think freya is gonna have me runnin in circles 









Nicole i will only be able to get to the gym about twice a week but its a start

lou enjoy your visit tomorrow

Jade/nicole do you both have scans monday?  

Well the exhaust has been done on the car so just waiting for dh to do the oil change


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - PMSL at your lady bits being a bit er masculine  Sorry your suffering so much though! 
Yep its my brother in my pic with me, he's 4 years younger then me and still a complete pain in the ^****^ but lI ove him lots!

Nic - £3.60per hour  get you ! 

Veng -  , hope the   arrives soon   

Jade - I've got mostly little bits like all my newborn vests and sleepsuits, been buying nappies and wipes each time I go shopping too so I'll have a little stock pile when on mat leave and got lots of toiletries but none of the big stuff! Oh and a changing mat   I'm a bit jealous of you lot finding out the falvours - I guess I can alwasy change my mind 

Lou - Enjoy the hospital tour hun - and yeah very scary  !

Nat - Hey hunny , nice to hear from you!


----------



## watn1

Oooh Lou - A hospital tour.. How Ace! I forgot you get to go on one... How exciting. Not long for your maternity leave  

Jade - It's at 1:20 it's about a 45mins drive where we're going but I can pop and show my mum the free dvd that comes with it.. Hopefully i'll be able to Youtube it to show you all. oh & i have a 'thing' for Chicken soup at the mo  

Hayley   Nope you can't change your mind now.. You've got to stick by it   When do you get another scan now anyway? I'll find out in 7 weeks   How mad is that?   

I'm just looking for a Doppler on the bay figured it might stop me going mad on the scans.  

Nat - hey   Nice to hear from you.. Those pup's on ** are sooooo cute  

Anywho breaks over.. Time to work


----------



## Hopeful J

mmmmmm Have polished of the soup, 2 x fruit pots from sainsburys and some chocolate yoghurt thing - and i want more  

Ahh Hayley i havent bought ANYTHING yet! pram should come this week but that will stay at mamas, when i find out the flavour i shall go shopping, thats the milestone i have set myself   (is it just me this STILL feels surreal to? i still cant quite beleive i'm pregnant its crazy   )

Oh i duno how you didnt find out at your last scan hun i'm sooooooooo impatient i've been asking since 12 weeks, i cant wait!    

Nic my freind sent me the Angel Sounds doppler and its BRILLIANT - i heard bubs from the day i got it (at 9/10 weeks) alot of women seem to have trouble with dopplers but everyone i've spoken to with an Angel SOunds has nothing but praise and they're really easy to use  



Oh look at Freya she is so adorable its untrue!!!  
Yep Sally got my 20 week one on monday at 9am....not that i'm counting down or anything  

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG jade you are gonna be one of those women who stay really skinny through pregnancy n ping straight back into shape


----------



## Hopeful J

Am getting jealous Sally all the girls on 2nd tri thread have huge bumps and mine looks non-existant   

Not fair!  although i bet i get huge at the last minute then you'll just hear me moaning all the time  

Have put on a stone and a half just not on my bump!


----------



## KellyG

Nicole DONOT buy the mothercare one is ****e, i still cant hear them properly  

Hayley your bro is quite hot ya know  

Lou make sure you inspect everything lol have a nice tour hun

Jade You wanna see my he/she bits   You doing ok lady?? Jade i will make you feel better and tell you i have put on 3 stone ON MY ASS!!! 

Sally that photo is lush  

Im home early cos i couldnt take work any longer im soo irritable atm.. the babies were making waves on my belly today and i had one girl close to tears lol aww bless.. im going out i the fing rain to pick josh up loves ya xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh its quite nice weather in london today   when i say nice i mean not raining and grey for a change  

LOL photo of the he/she bits! I'm playing i really dont want a pic of that  Am doing ok hun just eating and eating lol

You got any names for babies yet?

xxx


----------



## watn1

Thanks Kelly - I'll stay away from the M/C one then.x

Jade - OOOOOOH Lovely pic.. I second Sally you are going to just pop back into shape. You have a small frame so will probably just pop at the last minute my friends I swear you could not even tell untill she was 7 months   I already have belly but it's more likely the bum bullets  

Sally - Your ** status really did make me gag!


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic my mum reckons she didnt pop til 7 months, i wana bump now dammit lol people who know me and knew my frame before pg can easily tell i'm expecting but not strangers, i think they just think i ate too many pies  

Them bl**dy bum bullets made me really bloated as well


----------



## vikki75

hellllo ladies 
Jadey hun your bumps sweet hun   just think no stretch marks!!!!!!!
me well i had my 1st accu today an i loved it , i walked out of there smiling an feeling 100% more  
cant wait to go back   next thursday 
big hug to everyone else sorry no personnals but i do love you all xxx


----------



## veng

i called clinic today to say my AF has not shown yet they said as i want to do blasto i have 2 choices

1,if AF does not show by Thursday and if i want to go ahead with blasto i have to wait till next Thursday to start tablets to thicken my womb as all Lady's who have blasto start tablets on Thursday  

2, if AF turns up after Thursdays and we want to go a head no basto then as soon as AF is here i can start tablets.


----------



## Hopeful J

viks glad to hear it went well hun, you deserve some relaxation! 

xxxxxxx

Oooh vengy's back - what's your gut feeling regarding the options hun? 

x


----------



## KellyG

OOO veng if you really want blasts then go for option 1 hun, like jade says go with your gut.

Vikki glad your all chilled now hun

Jade i wasnt gonna send you a pic, was gonna come up and show ya lmao I got Phoebe for the Girl and we are stuck on the boy i like Mason and Mike likes Tyler  

Nicole you found any yet?


----------



## Hopeful J

No i was asking for a pic Kells (my bad punctuation/grammar in my haste to type  ) 

Oooh i like both boys names   you'll have to fight it out  

x


----------



## KellyG

Cos i got you all excited see Jade   I will win if we fight tho, love him he hasnt got a chance ha. im hungry now you mentioned food, i ran out of ice cream too   What time u going home today suga plum?


----------



## veng

i think if i didn't go for blast and atleast 5 or 4 out of my 6 defrosted OK then i would regret not trying for blast


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL our DP's should be called DW's - mine will get his butt wooped if he tries it    

ooooh i want ice cream!   have eaten 4 chocolate yoghurts today   greeeedy biyatch  

Off home at 5 on the dot  i cant wait! Craigy is off today so means he's cooking tonight   and we have a car to look at - a Megane and its cheap so looking forward to that - now i've said that watch it be a pile of poop lol

what you up to?


Vengy go with your instinct hunny   has your clinic advised you on a way to go or are they saying both options are as good as eachother? You have to do whats right for you so you have no regrets at the end hun. 
xx


----------



## watn1

Kelly  - I like all your name's.. I'm still thinking Peyton for a girl or Payton for a boy.   I just love that noone else will have the same name and it's not so bogus that people will be like WTF    DP likes it too as well as bayleigh for a girl.x

Veng - Oooh decisions hunny.. If you want blasts then you have no choice but to wait for a Thursday I am guessing this is so the have enough resources for them, At the end of the day it's only a few days if your AF shows now or just after Thursday. As you know we tried for blasts but there were 2 clear runners out of the 5 that survived the thaw so we had a 2 day ET as the other 3 just wouldn't of made it. You need to go with what you feel but a few days or even a week won't harm waiting for a thursday if it's going to get you that BFP   but then again nothing to say a 2/3 day transfer won't work just as great.. But your right you will kick yourself for not trying.. Thats why we went for it.x

Vikki - Glad Acupuncture was good... I have heard from lots of women who swear by it.. You'll brezze through your 2ww.x

Jade - It's raining here & all nice and grey as usual   maganes are nice Jade.. Is it one with the 'shakey bum' or the older model?

Back on work at 4:30 and only an hour and half to go.. I can't decide what I want for Dinner


----------



## Hopeful J

Its the older model Nic - the coupe looking one....i dont like the big bum ones to be honest    Gonna have to check boot size for my big pram tho  

Oooh 29mins and counting for me, have got an inbox full of crap to do but i'm on strike  

x


----------



## KellyG

Well Mike has been paid really well for a days work so he can buy me tea and a tub of icecream mmm I just cant b bothered to move tonight... Ooo a megane shakin your ass car i like them.. Will he have his head under the bonnet thinking hes a macanic like most men lol 

I think you know what you want Veng, remember to listen to your mind and body and go for it hun 

aww cos i took ages Nicole replied b4 me, im not changing my post


----------



## watn1

kelly

Jade - I prefer the older model.. I'm not to keane on the handbreak on the new one's it looks like it belongs on a bus  

You's are making me hungry   I've already had, 3 weetabix, Can of soup (with 2 slices of bread) A cream egg and some watsits   maybe a salad for tea


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh i just lost my post 

Craig is so NOT car savvy its untrue Kells     he just pretends then asks me lol i used to LOVEcars and driving but my interest has dwindled in the last year or so - but we're gonna whip it round to our fave mechanic so he can have a peek at it. 

lol Nic i havent been inside a new one yet will have to have a look at that! 

oh i wanna cream egg now    am so easily led   lol 


xxxx


----------



## watn1

Here jade:











You have to push the button in too


----------



## KellyG

That my hand brake its like a space shuttle lmao


----------



## veng

thanks for reply ladys  
i think i will try for blast and then atleast i tryed and at the end of the day what is a few more days i have waited this long  plus it all depends on the defrost if we can go a head or not so i might aswell wait and see


----------



## watn1

Kelly.. But you have a space shuttle  I don't think it should be a on smaller car.. It just looks odd. 

Veng - I think that is a good decision sweetie.x

P.s God I'm having some bad cramps right now...  Surely i'm not _that_ hungry


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh good god Nic! that really is like a space shuttle! 

Vengy sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Hopeful J

Right Ladies i shall be logging out now to finish up and go home, have a lovely lovely evening and i shall be back 2morro 

 

xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Nicole my car isnt that big, hmm maybe it is   

Veng i think ur right, just wait and see about your frosties and go from there, at least you can have a bit of a think


----------



## KellyG

Taraaaaaaaaa Jadey poo mwah xx


----------



## watn1

Ah it's not that big   Plus you will be filling it with your 2 new beautiful babies + DS so it will be worth having a bigger car.x


----------



## KellyG

Yeah and i get to ram people out of my way mwhahahhahahah


----------



## Just a girl

Evening all!

*Vikki* - Acu sounded bliss, you sound like your on a right old high!

*Veng* - I think you've made the right decision hun , you must be sooo stressed at the moment, make sure DH is treating you to some nice pampering or if he's away make sure you got treat yourself 

*Jade* - My BF who recently had baby Jack was a very slim size 8 - 10 before falling pregnant she didn't sprout till after 20 weeks but then got quite big quickly, by the end she was f'ing huge! She put on 3 stone in total and ended up with an 8lb10 baby!  So don't worry your massive bump is just around the corner 

*Sal* - Sal sorry I missed you out earlier hun, not sure how!  hope your all ok 

*Kelly* - Stay away from my brother !!!  I've already had a couple of incidences of him with my friends  
He has a got a years working visa for Australia and has planned his trip around me having the baby (bless him) he's leaving on the 15th July, gonna spend a week in Thailand then moving on to Aus! I'll prob really miss him when he's gone! But not as much as my mum who still does everything for him, she even packs for him when he's going away on holiday 

*Nicole* - I don't get anymore scans , with an uncomplicated singelton pregnancy you normally only get two with NHS, 1 at around 12wks and 1 at 20wks - its a bit pants! I've got to wait 18wks to see my little bubba - so strange I wonder if they'll have hair or not? I was born with a thick mop of dark brown hair, DP was born bold with a massive head  ouch!

Well DP is making me roast dinner, pork with crackling and apple sauce hmmmm can't wait! So far I've only put on a half a stone but if going by the amount of food I've put away the last couple of days that is soon going to change! I'm such a  today I really can't stop eating, I've already had 2 slices of toast and 2 poached eggs for breakfast, a special k cereal bar, grapes, pitta stuffed with tuna and cheese, a yoghurt drink, cheese and red onion snackajacks, a peanut butter chunky kitkat, a crunchy bar and a tunnocks caramel wafer bar   oops!


----------



## watn1

Hayley I feel better now.... BUT I have just ordered a Pizza from perfect Pizza.. They just sent me a text with the 'Tuesday Special' XL Pizza & Garlic Bread £9.99  seeing as I have not heard from DP all day as he's in a meeting I thought 'stuff it'  

they'll be no way I could last that long... I'll defo be in for a private 'check'


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole you will get soggy mini chedders too you just wait. They all love sharin  

I got freya's shoes







She is a size 3


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhh pink girlie shoes love them, and along with soggy mini cheddars, snotty kisses....hmmmm my favourite!


----------



## veng

sorry if this is horrible but i wiped this morning and i had a liitle red like a red vain so everyone i really need your  :luck:  come on AF come  :luck:  :luck:


----------



## sallyanne1

Come on vengs af        

Hayley snotty noses really are lovely with those wide opened mouthed kisses  

God im tired today. I may have to go back to sleep once the kids are at school


----------



## Just a girl

VENG - Good Luck, oooh just in time hey? Come on AF don't be shy now!               

Sal - Wish I could go back to bed, I'm at work til 6pm tonight - I normally have finished by 4.30 every other day except on Wednesdays and I hate it  

Morning ladies - hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley no sleep for me   I got back from school with eyes open and saw the mess of the house   oh well will try and get an early nite but im sure i say that every day


----------



## veng

ok im browny/red so i am going to have my baseline tomorrow   im so happy to be on!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Brilliant news hun!   what time are you off to have the scan?


----------



## veng

they booked me in for 10 am but said they would be realy busy so i might have a wait but thats fine can't wait to move on to next step


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh thats really good news at least you know something will definately be happening tomorrow


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng fantastic news hun


----------



## vikki75

morning ladies 
veng hun yay af arrived   
got dr`s this morning have my iron levels done an ive got a weird mark on my leg i need to be looked at its getting bigger so im off at 940 am 
roll on monday so i can get started  
hope all you ladies are ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Viks  

Let me know how you get on today hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

i will do hun bet you cant wait till monday see lil bubba xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Nope am getting so exicited now   I shall be texting you before i'm off the bed monday so watch your phone  

Have woken up in a foul mood today - then come to work and these lot have continued to p*ss me off since 8.30 so i bought a choccy milkshake (yazoo - love them  ) to cheer myself up, peeled back the silver thingy and it just splashed all over me   i sense a pattern emerging today lol

Good luck hun hope your iron and funny mark come back ok! Make sure you come back on   xxxxx


----------



## veng

wow clinic was like musical chairs in the waiting room it was packed  OK back from scan my lining is 7.2 ideally they like it at 5 so they are calling me back this afternoon  checking my bloods are OK and to see if the doctor wants me to start my tablets today or next Thur ,i think it will be next week


----------



## vikki75

veng think of it this way your closer to tx then me  
jadey hun   im having one of those days too
went doctors waited for ages to get blood done then went off to stables to meet up wuth mil ,

there was me with a lil pony mil with her horse an a friend with her horse , took them out to walk up the lane  on the way back all 3 horse spooked !! my pony then decided she was going to buck an then she kicked me right in my right knee (just above) bl88dy thing , so i ended up hobbling back to the yard   horses are acting really weird lately all got a flea up there arses !!!!! 
so now i`ve not just got a funny mark on my leg i also got a big bruise


----------



## Hopeful J

Vengy will be   you can start this week, when will you find out

 Viks what did he say about your funny mark?

[email protected] horses have you got a shoe shape bruise?   i remember my grandads missus got kicked right in her thigh and had a horseshore shape bruise for ages  

xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies.

Veng - Hope you get to start today.. But how come your lining is so thick still? I guess it's because AF hasn't been and gone completely  

Vik's - Hope your bloods are ok, I've had mine done today too I just know my iron is very low again  

Jade - Yum.. Chocolate milkshakes.. I love the Vanilla too. What time you in for yoour scan monday? I am no longer looking forward to mine which i'll explain below.

Hayley/Lou/ kelly  

just been for my midwives appointment & she took my bloods booked me in for my home visit in 2 weeks etc then said "Shall we listen to the heart?, I can normally find one from 9 weeks" Could she?.......  NO!   So now i am freaked out


----------



## veng

they called back and said my blood work was fine and i got the go ahead so i have taken my first tablet and i have a scan booked for the 10th Feb


----------



## veng

nic my AF only started yesterday


----------



## watn1

Excellent News Veng - Bet you are so relieved, Now you've just got to concentrate on thickening that lining back up   x


----------



## Hopeful J

Brilliant news Veng!  

Oh [email protected] Nic   Try not to freak out too much hun i know its easier said then done   did the mw seem concerned? 

   xxxxx


----------



## veng

looking at dates i should have ET 16th feb just over 2 weeks away


----------



## watn1

Hi Jade   Not particulary, No. She just said the baby must be hiding behind my pubic bone still & she will try again next time she see's me. I think monday will be an emotional day to say the least... I'm now dreading it! & it seems forever away  

Veng - 2 weeks.. wow! I really hope everything goes to plan.. & your on a role so far so in just over 4 weeks you'll be PG


----------



## Hopeful J

Well dont worry hun these babies do like to try us   am sure all will be fine  

Am in at 9am then i have a more indepth scan (looks right into the heart etc) at 11 so i shall probably be there all day as its a really busy hospital. I'll text Viks asap tho so she can let you lot know (if you dont mind Viks       )   What time you in?


Crikey thats right Veng 4 weeks and you'll be expecting how freaky is that! 

xxxxx


----------



## veng

i realy hope so that would be great


----------



## vikki75

jade of course i dont mind you nut nut 
nicole   things will be ok its very hard to find a heart beat at your stage cos the lil bubs is still quite small an floating around like in space there were sometimes like that for me so stop stressing hun , i know easier sed then donethough xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

I can honestly say my MW never even bothered listening to my bubs hb (all the ONE time i've seen her   )  have always just done it myself with the doppler but it was really hard in the beginning and just when you'd get it they'd move away 

xx


----------



## watn1

I know i need to to chill my beans.. I still feel like crap so he/she must be still there   I have just ordered a doppler from Amazon. i'm going for a nap because DP had me up at 6am this morning as it is his son's 16th today and they were here last night and aparently I had to get up for breakfast with them all


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole dont worry hun my mw wouldnt even try until 16 weeks.    I had a doppler and found freya at about 10weeks and i got so excited i jumped up and lost it and didnt find her again until about 15 weeks  

Vikki if its windy it will send the horses    Im very seriously thinking about getting another one as i miss it so much. I loved the company  

Veng fantastic news hun     

Lou how has today gone hun?   

Jade how are you hun  

I had freya weighed today and she is 19lb 10 1/2 oz   Little fatty


----------



## Just a girl

Evening ladies 

*Nicole* - I'm so annoyed at your MW , they generally won't try here until your at least 12 weeks as its really hard to find before that! My BF had a newly qualified MW and he attempted to listen to the hb earlier and he freaked her out completely as he couldn't find it - but she went back a very long week later and it was found but he apologised as he shouldn't of tried so early on! So please try to relax hunny   x

*Veng* - Yay fantastic news    so pleased you can start! 

*Vikki* - Ouch!  I bet you said a few choice words to your pony , hope your bruise and iron levels come back as OK!

*Jade* -  sorry you've had such a rubbish day hope your evening improved 

*Sal* - Ahhh Freya's a cuddly one, I want a big chubba of bubba (well after the birth ) thats how babies should be! 

*Lou* - Hope the hopsital tour went OK and didn't freak you out too much 

*Kelly* - How you and those twinnies doing? and more importantly hows your penis 

I've just been out for dinner and I stuffed 3 courses and I'm so full its really quite painful...........serves me right !

Its FRIDAY tomorrow - yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee x x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

TGIF  and the woman I have been training is off ill so can chat properly  

The tour was ok basic, saw a poor woman in labour fall to her knees in pain and all I could think was get me out of here  

Hope you are all ok?

Nicole I am sure your baby is fine honey     My MW told me not to worry if she couldn't find it as its sometimes hard, try not to get too worried if you can't find it either your little one will be jumping around without you even realising  

Hayley 3 courses you did well.....  Not surprised your stuffed


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning hunnies, 

Cant stop this morning as quite busy just didnt want to neglect you  

Hope you're all well and happy and i shall be back to catch up later  

Happy Friday!


xxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Morning Girls

Im off today have bad back and strong pains in my belly so im resting.. While getting battered ffrom the inside  

Hayley My penis is quite big ya know, if only i was a man   Id be good if you know what i mean  

Lou I bet that freaked you out abit, dont worry though you will be fine  

Nicole I cannot believe your MW did that ffs thats soooo unprofessional, i say 12 weeks is abit early let alone 9 weeks god im quite angered by it tututututut.... Hope your ok tho my love 

Veng really pleased you can start hun

To all i missed sorry but me loves ya xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Kelly make sure you rest up honey, wish I have thrown a sickie today, been a nightmare morning going out now for a wander might treat myself (if I can find anything)......


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies how you been?


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

**Rant/Me Post Warning**
I'm so fed up today! My fu*ked up, dysfunctional neighbours decided midnight was a great time to start another of their rows which lasted till about 2am, they row all the time (I know everyone has the odd blazer of a row, but this is all the time!) I just wish they would split up and move away, it drives me insane I can't even imagine how their 3 poor kids feel! 
So had to go to work feeling really tired, had a really busy day now I've got a headache and come home to empty house as dp is at the pub  ars*hole!


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh hunny       chill out and have a nice glass of wine (and by wine i mean lemonade, but pretend its wine)  

  Viks i shall be textin u monday sweety

girls i'm realy sorry i have to run, boss is on paternity as of monday so we've been doing hand-over all day and am just waiting to see him before i go home so i will be off now. 

Love to you all - Hayley i hope the evening/weekend gets better for you sweety xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww Hayley    You should have called the police hun 

Well i have had a phone call and i stop the pill tomorrow and start injecting next week      I have to have bloods done on tuesday. And its all go. Need to check my protocol coz i cant remember if i inject cd1 or cd2


----------



## vikki75

evening girlies 
JAG hun    wat can i say , put your feet up an get ready for EE hunnie i am , dp gone to get a kebab an im just chilling , 
sally yay you can start   how comes clinic`s start you off at different times like you start cd 1 or 2 i start on cd17   wouldnt it be normal for all clinics to d reg on the same day of your cycle !! maybe its why it dont work for me   its crazy   who an why make these decisions!!! but any way i wish you all the luck x


----------



## Just a girl

*Vikki* - I just had battered sausage and chips and just watching EE  Im may just have to go start on the chocolate next 

*Sal* - Great news you can stop your pill and get started again soon!    Its really difficult regarding the police as I'm the only one attached to them so they'd know its me and then it makes things awkward, especially if we ever want to sell up to get away from them as you have to disclose any police involvement between you and your neighbours


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki imnot d-****** hun im going straight on stimms coz im just donating  

Hayley just keep bangin on the wall then    Or dog poo through the letter box


----------



## sallyanne1

**WARNING RANT**

Im so angry    I had booked my induction booked at the gym today annd now dh said he has to go to work    He has known all about it and not only do i have to cancel for me but my friend too coz she was coming    Im getting sick of his attitude towards me. Says he loves me but doesnt show it at all. Im so fed up. 
Also waiting for AF so i can start stabbing on CD2 and have bloods booked for tomorrow   I hate having blood taken


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole, Jade, Vikki - Hope scans goes well today   (wanted to text you all but my phone charger is broke and I was going to charge it up at work but never got there - see below!)

Sal - Big  what a pain in the bum he is !  

Kelly - Sorry I completely missed your post the other night, hope pains in your belly are ok now 

Lou, Veng - Morning 

I did something really stupid today, we have lovely thick snow here and I thought it would be safer for me to walk to work rather then drive, but got about 5 minutes up the road and fell over! Landed really hard on my bum and now the bottom of my back is killing me, I'm led out flat with hot water bottle, do you think bubs is OK? I have felt it move lots so taking it that as a good sign! I'm so angry with myself


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww hayley      im sure bubs is fine but are you sweety    Thats usually the sort of thing i do


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Hayley I am sure baby is fine but you need to take it easy for the rest of the day honey  

Hope everyone is ok

Louise x


----------



## Just a girl

I keep checking for some scan updates, hoping everyone is ok 

*Lou* - I'm in pain  I think I banged my coxick, really hurts! The flipping irony is once I came home I rang work for them to say they were shutting the building ! Also when I fell some nasty little teenage boy opened his window twice to laugh and jeer at me, I let the first one go as unfortunately it can be quite funny when people fall over but the second time he did it I shouted back at him 'Yeah its well funny - I'm pregnant!' oops hope none of the families from work saw or heard me shouting and swearing in the street! I hope his penis falls off next time he [email protected]!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - he deserves it too the little f*cker ! How you doing hun and how is treatment going?


----------



## Just a girl

I bet you had a blo0dy good night though which would of meant you were relaxed, so all in all it will aid the tx working   I bet your hot flushes are coming in handy today !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley bless take it easy hun.

Katie glad things are moving again for you, don't worry about the drinking hun as Hayley says it will aid the tx working by helping you relax


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie I had a drink when I was d'regging and it worked for me


----------



## Just a girl

Katie 


KatieD said:


> Well thats what I thought after Id moved onto the second bottle of rose and the shot of sambuca!!


    its a slippery slop once the sambuca has started!

Lou - Its prob does help, I know I had few big blow outs just before starting and its what we all need! But shhhh don't tell Zita West!


----------



## KellyG

Hayley              I nearly wet myself at that comment!!!!

Nice to hear from you Katie x

Lou how you doing hun is dh finished his 10 weeks yet??


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly 
How you feeling now hun, has the stomach pains settled down now?


----------



## KellyG

Hayely i hope your resting ur ass woman  
Pains are still in my belly and back, im taking it as early braxton hicks   I think i wll feel everything earlier cos this is my 2nd. Ive been told if the are regular to ring the hospital so im not too worried just fing hurts a bit!

Katie when is EC?


----------



## Just a girl

Kel - I thought BH weren'y meant too hurt


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - I don't blame you after last time, will they give you something stronger for this one, a flipping paracetamol suppository is a joke   - if not I think maybe you should get the old sambuca out again before going in or try and get a valium/spliff from somewhere!


----------



## Just a girl

I'm proper shocked that is awful - well fair play to you girlie, how can they justify doing something with nothing more then paractemol when clearly it hurts! Sorry I'm prob not making you feel any better about am I?


----------



## Just a girl

Yeah right which is why were all so desperate to have a baby, none of us have experienced the joys of labour yet


----------



## Just a girl

Very true!


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just a quicky   Jade having a lil girl   bless xxx
me i had my injection today in my butt !!!! so just got to wait for af then baseline  
hope your all ok xxxxxxx
sorryu no personals just in the middle of cooking xx love to you all xx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Opps thought you were having a scan today , cheers for letting us know about jade  

Jade - Congrats hunny - a pink one     that is lovely news  

Nicole - I'm hoping and   your gonna be on soon with some good news of your own


----------



## watn1

Hi Chica's  

  Hayley -   @ the [email protected] comment I had a giggle   I too went on my bum this morning on the way out the house! So i have a sore bum aswel   

The snow is mega here about 4 inches.. DP's car would not get out of the close this morning we got to the top and the wheels were just spinning trying to get up the hill. We had to just leave it lucky he pushed it t the side of the road. At first I was thinking I would not get to my scan   We walked back to get the other car and again it would not go up the hill! In the end I had a fit and told him I would do it   Of which of course I got the whole "If i can't you can't" But I did it   It's took us all day to do a 50 mile round trip as we stopped off for lunch but it took us 2 hours there & 3 hours back! Anywho our liccle baby is OK.. It's a baby   We could see his/her little arm moving around & it was kicking itsself off the bottom of it's sac doing little jumps.. We also heard the heartbeat it was sooo magical as you all know. So my fall didn't harm it at all & the lady scanning said that aslong as I didn't fal on my tum it would all be ok.. So you will be too hayley   I didn't get a DVD as her burner was working but I got some ace pics which I will load up later.

Jade - Aaaaahh A little girl    how sweet.

Kelly - Hope your hicks settle up later.x

Sally/Lou/Veng Hello  

I'm gonna try and eat some dinner.. I'm starvin for a change.. i haven't really been into dinner that much the last few week's.x


----------



## Just a girl

*Nicole* - You little [email protected] keeping me waiting all day - so pleased everything was fine  I actually knew it would be as your stupid MW tried a bit too early but because you've taken soooooooo long to log in I was getting worried - now don't do it again please, its not good for anyone in this condition  
So your in sympathy bum pain with me then , I'm in some serious pain when trying to move/bend/walk upstairs, it really pinches!! I think I'll have to take tomorrow off work aswell paracetamol and hot water bottle just isn't enough!


----------



## sallyanne1

I have been playin in the snow  I have made a snowman and been having snowball fights  

Katie Care at Notts only give you GA if you pay extra. My last EC i had sedation but not enough and woke up half way through  So not only was i hooked up to a paracetamol drip but i had codien (sp?) too.

Jade a pink one  Congrats hun

Nicole glad all went well with you hun

Hayley    Your one  woman 

Im at clinic in the morning for blood tests  And af is on her way so should start jabbing on Wed


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - So all was not lost then today? You prob burnt off more calories out in the snow today then you would of done in the gym  I hope you manage to get to the clinic ok tomorrow for your bloods!


----------



## watn1

Sal - Hope tomorrow goes ok for you   I love playing in the snow normally but now worried i'll go flying again  

Hayley -   Sorry hun.. i went to text you earlier and then went n my bag and reaised in all the comotion with the car swapping i'd left my phone in Dp's car   I hope your bum gets better tomorrow. I actually cannot lie on my back as it hurts a little so am lying here on my side  

Here's bubs:


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhh Nic - Its fab! You must be so chuffed/relieved/excited   did you cry? I didn't until my 20 week one


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww nic its a proper baby now


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning chickens 

How are we all today?

Awww Nic its a real real baby now!!!   am so happy for you hun 

Kells     sorry to hear your still getting those pains hun   when do they think your twinnies will come? 


Hayley   How's you and bubba, anymore noise from the neighbours?  

Viks  all downregged now lady, whens af due??  

Sally   how's miss freya today? i bet the kids are loving the snow!! 

 to all i missed

Well as Vikkia kindly told you i'm having a baby girl!!     am absolutely over the moon, she's quite the exhibitionist actually - when he went to check the sex she completely spread her legs    everything fine, present and correct, just cant wait to meet her now! 

Couldnt get a brilliant pic as she wouldnt stay still so here's her head lol ......*edit* i cant figure out how to attach like Nic did so putting in my avatar  

xxxx


----------



## watn1

Sally/Hayley - Thanks Guys   Na - I didn't cry   It was just a mixture of excitement and relief really   We can't get any of the car's out this morning   So DP is stuck here.. The close are just forming a united front and have all gone out with spades to try and clear the road as noone here can get up the hill as it's turned to ice  & your wheels just spin 

Jade   How brilliant I bet you are sooo excited! You can go buy lots of little cute pink things now   I have only 5-6 weeks before we can find out the sex which we will be doing and the scan place we went to y'day do the 3D/4D scans for £80-£140 qhich are quite reasonable so will be having one of those too  

I forgot to say that the baby was measuring ahead at 10w6d yesterday and the lady said the due date i'm likely to have is now the 26th August..   I can hold on for a few more days untill Sept   Unlikely though hey


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies!

I'm still in pain so off work again but my centre is shut anyway so I don't feel guilty about not being there 

*Jade* - My last lot of scan pics is like yours, only the head! A little girl aahhhhh, Is your DP all happy about it?

*Nicole* - Hows your back today? My DP is off today too as he was meant to be travelling up to reading but didn't want to chance the roads, but its such a bummer as he's self employed so no money so far this week and I'm having to listen to him play call of blo0dy duty on the frikkin x-box ! 
I never get why they change the dates when you have a scan when they know you've had tx, ours was measuring a wk longer at the 12 wk scan and my MW said its prob just a growth spurt and would even out (which it did by 20wks) and of course you are tall yourself, but hey these bubbas are on there own timescale - they will show up when they wanna! Mine of course will go completely over so I then can't have a home water birth 

Hope everyone else is ok, we have even more snow today and its just started snowing again quite heavily!


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley hope you feel better soon hun   


Oh DP looked scared LOL but yeah he's pleased as punch bless him his chest is all high today  

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Katie i dont know how you could stand the pain hun coz i was in agony  

Jade little miss freya is ok today. She has become very clingy to mummy though which i love   I get lots of  

Hayley    Poor you hun  


Nicole alot of women go over hun  

Lou how are you and bump today  

Vikki hope you are ok hun  

I have had my bloods done and i start stimming tomorrow   I have to got for bloods, scan and consent forms on Saturday. Woohoo its happening at last. Think i must be   To do this for fun


----------



## Hopeful J

Bless her lil chubby cheeks!  


Oooh exciting hun stimming tomorrow!god i dont miss all the bloods tho   how much do they need dammit! lol 

xxx


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
I'm on 2 tablets a Day now to thicken my womb i hope its working 

Nicole lovely scan pic


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Nicole love you scan pic hun, bet it was magical to see hey..  and a few days earlier a good sign baby is growing well  

Sallyanne stimms today then hun   

Veng hope your lining thickens up nicely   

Hayley, Jade and anybody else I have missed morning, got to catch up was off work yesterday with swollen tonsils....


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies,
  Thanks for all the lovely comments.  

Hayley - My back/bum are OK but DP did point out a bruise y'day so I must of fell hard  

We finally got out the house y'day after all the ice shuffling at all the men did.. Bless em all. DP's car wouldn't go but my courtesy car did in the end so I had to go drop him in at work then went up to see my mum. The snow seems to of stopped here now and the sun was out y'day and is again today so it's melting. However the weather report says there will be more over Thurs/Fri  

Sally - Great news about your stimming   Hope your first jab goes OK.

Veng -     For your thickening lining.. I am sure you will be ok.  

Good morning to everyone else. I am just about to start work & i'm in one of those ' I can't be bothered moods'


----------



## Just a girl

Morning lovelies 

*Nic*  - I'm glad you managed to get out, I was getting cabin fever yesterday - I'm still at home today but my friend is coming round with baby Jack and some nice crusty rolls for lunch so shouldn't too bad today! Hope you find some motivation to work today 

*Lou*  - Morning busy lady, any more news on your low lying placenta? Do you have another scan scheduled to check its positioning?

*Veng*  -    that your pills will thicken you up nicely ready for you embies to implant!

*Vikki *  - Any SE from your jab yet? I bet it seems weird not having to inject every day?

*Sal*  - Good luck for starting stimms today , is freya still all cuddly?

*Jade*  - I think my DP is quite terrified of us having a pink one, and as my mum had 2 girls first I keep winding him up saying that its just gonna be a house full of girls  He thinks if its a girl he won't be able to tell her off when needed 

*Kelly*  - Your far too quiet for my liking recently, stop playing with the new addition to your crutch and put your hands to better use - on here! 

Still at home but I will prob go back to work tomorrow, my back is easing off but still struggling to get up and down without it really pinching! Its my mummies birthday today so we're off to see her tonight and going to have Chinese for tea!

Hope your all OK x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Hayley, got a scan on 16th March to check the positioning of my placenta so hopefully it has all moved up, glad your starting to feel better hun, don't rush back to work though


----------



## Just a girl

Not too long away then?  One of my cycle buddies recently was told she had a LLP and was also told the stats for it correcting itself and as useless as I am I can't actually remember them exactly but I do remember they were high! So with any luck yours will correct itself too, unless you've got yourself used to the idea of no horrendous labour and a c-section  x


----------



## Leicesterlou

I think only 1/10 stay low the rest move and I am guessing mine has moved as I haven't had a bleed (Which the cons kind of made me feel would be a sign if it had stayed low) I am not sure whether a c-section would be better or not as lots of pain etc afterwards, what will be will be, I have been watching baby programmes on discovery home and health and although birth looks very painful it can't be that bad they all smile afterwards....  

So how are you (besides your back), is your bump growing nicely?  Would be nice to see a bump pic hun..  we do them all the time on another thread I chat on, amazing to see how things grow....  I have noticed lately too that I am getting kicks high up (above belly button) so hoping baby is in right postition hey, do you feel baby much now?


----------



## sallyanne1

Im in such a fed up mood   Im so tired too. i was asleep by 9pm got up at 7 for the kids going to school then went back to sleep till 9:30    I dont know whats wrong with me   I want my energy back its not nice being tired all the time. 
I have to make a decision on what time to do my Jab too coz dh has a DJ job on Saturday and i was gonna do it at 6pm but we wont be here but dd has a party tomorrow at 4;30 until 6 tomorrow aaaaaaaagggggggggghhhhhhhh

Hayley yes freya is still very cuddly and she is 10 months old today   

Nicole i love driving in the snow   If its a quiet street and the kids are in the car i will make it slide coz they love it   

Lou my sil had a section and you couldnt tell the way she was up and about


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Sally, sorry your feeling fed up, hopefully the stimms will help hun, does Dh do your jabs then hun can't you just do it at 6pm?

Bless Freya 10months today   good to hear about your SIL hun


----------



## sallyanne1

No i wouldnt let dh anywhere near me with anything sharp    I have to take him as he doesnt drive so it would mean sittin in a dirty toilet and jabbing


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah right, maybe do it just before you take him, does it have to be in the evening?  I used to do my jabs 8am and 7pm


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies quick one
jade fantastic piccy hun im so plzed for you both cant wait to she her too lol we might even get to meet up to go baby shopping  
nicole hun take care hun wear you snow shoes an that goes to all you ladies in waiting!!!!! gr8 nes about your scan hun  
big hug to everyone else as im in a bit of a rush .....sorry xxxx
me side affects is a head ache an cant sleep but just loking forward to af coming which should be around sunday xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Vikki hope Af shows for you on Sunday


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou yes it has to be the evening as they scan you in the day and ring you if you need to change your dose. Im sure takin half hr early wont hurt


----------



## Leicesterlou

I;m sure it would be fine hun x


----------



## veng

hi ladys 

jade congrates on your little girl


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Girlies 


I want to skive off early today so been keeping my head down - and out of FF  

 Thank you Veng hunny 

Sally i didnt let DP do mine either   half hour early certainly wont hurt sweety  

Lou Lou   RE; c-section, my boss's wife has just had one yesturday and he said the recovery isnt as bad as he thought (he was dead against it) to be honest am petrified of doing it the traditional way  and keep sayin i want a csection  hopefully you're placenta has moved up tho *sorry i hit post before i finished   *

Nice to see you anyway hun, nearly time for you ay woman    

Definately on the baby shopping Viks!!! any ideas when af is coming for you?  

LOL Hayley i was adamant its a girl, the doc said its the mans 'stuff' that determines sex and my poor dp is one of 3 males in a family of LOTS of women   (he only has an uncle and cousin that are men as opposed to 7 aunties, cousins etc all girls ) so i thought it may be a pink one, now he wants to keep going til we get a boy  

Kells where u at woman? hows the pains?


Love and kisses to all  xxxx


p.s i'm finding i cant sit still for more then a few mins without my tailbone really aching and i have to shift, any of you ladies experiencing this?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Jade, yes I find this baby will be lying funny, try and move around to get baby to move hun


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Even before landing on mine on Monday, mine would ache after being sat at the computer for too long whilst at work I would have to get up and move around and sort of sway my hips side to side for a bit! But I'm quite lucky as my job isn't desk based so don't get it too often!

Lou - TBH, to me my bump doesn't look any bigger then it was in the last pic I posted at 19 weeks! I will try and get one though and get it on!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley you would be surprised I don't think mine has grown but then post another pic and see it has....


----------



## Hopeful J

Cheers ladies   i have a hosp appt on tuesday so i'll ask there if there's anything i can do (a piles cushion perhaps?   )

On a more serious note, did you girls find out your Downs risk stats? 
I never got the results from the bloods but have always been told all is well although i never got a specific percentage ...well at mondays scan we had a cardio scan as well - the doc has said all is perfect but one ventricle goes another way - she assured me this is absolutely nothing to fret about and it wont effect bubs but they see it sometimes in downs babies and they've put my risk at 1/1000. She said this still makes me low risk - by no means moves me to high risk, i just wondered what others were like and if this was normal as i havent really looked into it before?

xxx


----------



## KellyG

Im here im here

Hayley your comments about me are making me actually lmao 

Jade i cant sit still at all cos my ass and that my mum has ordered a sponge type ring (like a pile comforta) for me to try

Hiya to everyone else but im excited to show you my 4d bubbas

My Boy










My Girl


----------



## KellyG

Wow thats huge lol sorry


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh Kells they look so perfect it actually brough a tear to my eyes    

xxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Jadey i cried too, i couldnt speak when she first had them up. My poor lil girl is nose is up his ass lmao.. Im sure she opened her eyes too...


----------



## Hopeful J

oh the poor lil madam  

xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

*Kelly* - There amazing, I bet you can't wait to meet them now , I'm sure she'll love hearing about her nose positioning once shes a teenager!

*Jade* - I just dug my letter out from my screening test and mine states
Background risk 1:940
Adjusted risk 1:18809 (not too sure what adjusted means?)
If your at all concerned ring your MW and chat things over with her . My friend was told her at her scan her baby looked to be carrying extra fluid in his tummy (or something like that) and it was sometimes seen on DS children and he would prob need an operation on arrival, so my friend worried her way through the remainder of her pregnancy for it all to be wrong, he's 2years now and a complete adorable little terror!


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL Hayley i second that, it'll be a lovely story to tell her, especially when they're at that age where brothers and sisters do nothing but fight  

Ahh thanks for the info hun, well i'm going to the hospital tuesday to get all the blood results i SHOULD have got weeks ago   so will hopefully relax after that, its just one more thing to worry about although i'm not fretting too much as there's still 999/1000 that she wont have it i'd just like to be prepared (am sooooo impatient and must know everything NOW  )


----------



## watn1

Afternoon Ladies 

Jade - I agree with hayley - Perhaps just give her a call if you have any questions i#m sure she would be happy to discuss it with you.x

Hayley - I also agree with Lou don't be going back to work unless you are 100& ready with your back pain chick It's not worth the risk. Mine has actually gone now unless I sit still for a while then the dent between my butt and back starts to hurt.x

Sally - Sorry your all moody   I am sure your stimms will perk you right back up. Plus on the other note I doubt half an hour will make much difference.. My clinic always used to say just try and stick to an hour grace either way as at the time I was never guaranteed to finish work at the same time.

Kelly - OMG! The are absolutley fab! I bet you are well excited to actually meet them now.x

Lou - How many weeks did you have your 3D/4D scan? I think i'm gonna try and wait till about 28-30 weeks so we get a great view.


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - exactly hun, good attitude to have especially as they said your still low risk  

Sal - I started off doing mine exactly at the same time each day when down regging but by the time I started stimms I was quite lapse about it and would easily be 30- 40 mins out, I even missed one of my down reg jabs as I went to cardiff to see madonna and took an empty vial with me by mistake, I completly freaked at the time (Nicole can vouch for that, as she got a panicked text off me ) but it looks like it didn't make any difference 

Nicole - You, able to wait that long for your 3D scan? - "WHATEVER"


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks for your advise girls   I will start doing them at 6pm then   70 mins to go  

Kelly im sooooo broody now    Your little mr looks bigger than little miss  

Jade i never hsd the tests done hun coz i wasnt bothered anyway and i would refuse an amnio anyway o not worth doing it  

I wish it was d-reg making me moody but i didnt do it   I cant stay moody for long when i get a little girl laying her head on my legs looking up at me and starts giggling


----------



## watn1

I wish it was d-reg making me moody but i didnt do it  I cant stay moody for long when i get a little girl laying her head on my legs looking up at me and starts giggling  
[/quote]

Aaaah Sally - How cute 

Hayley - I know! As if I will be able to wait  I'll have a 13 week (NHS) then 16 week )Private) then 20 week (NHS) and then not untill 28 for a 4D  ... Huuumm probabaly not 

I'm soooo hungry! Just cut some potatoes for chips to go with my steak pie and Beans but now I want Mash and Veg with Gravy  I'm such a loon! I guess I can still do mash as I guess it makes no odd's.. Yeah i'm doing mash 

Just listened to the weather and we are due anything from 2-20cm of snow here in the midlands  WooHoo! But it's really not that great that I can't really go out in it  It looks pretty out the window. DP will be parking his car outside the close tonight incase he can't get out again.


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole im hopin its 20cm of snow  

First jab done and didnt feel a thing   It took a couple of times to actually stab it in though coz i got scared and my hands were sweatin


----------



## KellyG

[fly]*~*~*~*~*~*~This is a warning*~*~*~*~*~*~ [/fly] 

Hayley and Nicole DO NOT ATTEMPT TO WALK IN THIS  

Jade You better not be on here!! That means your in work and i suggest you dont even move from your house  

Sally I hope your just in your garden with the kids and not trying to go out anywhere  

Louise You better be at home doing nowt mrs  

Veng and Vikki same goes to you girls You stay inside nice and warm  

I am warning you girls, I have my spies on you


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly all schools are shut im trying to think of a hill to go sledging down    I love snow and we have about 5 inches and its still falling. Poor dh it at work on his motor bike


----------



## watn1

Kelly - Don't worry i'm staying firmly in my house.  

Sal - Glad your first jab went OK. 5" WICKID   No Sledging for me  

DP's kids school looks like the only school in this area open   They were having a right paddy about going this morning   It has however taken DP over an hour to get there for a normal 20 minute trip. 

We haven't got as much snow as Monday I don't think but it is still snowing at the minute but it's just that really fair snow that doesn't do much but get you wet, It's say it's only about a 1.5" outside in our garden.


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Girls 

   Kells i am here i confess     but not for long, just got to set up some crap for a presentation then i shall be going home   how's you today??


Ooooh NIc you've made me fancy pie, mash and veg and gravy   i think that's what we'll have for dinner tonight   xxx


 Sally glad jabbing was ok, i always hate that part   

Hayley i confess i've been googling my scan results this morning (is it just me or do they seem in a different language at the 20w scan   ) and all is present and in the correct guidelines so am not worrying anymore    

We've had no snow here i feel left out now   just lots of skanky rain, i managed to jump out the car straight into a puddle so my foots up on the radiator as we speak  

Lou   
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Well im gonna put the car in 4x4 mode and find a *big* hill to slide down  Snow is till falling


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly fab pics hun, you must be so pleased  

Nicole I had mine at 24weeks they said anything after this should be fine, my pics are not great because of my placenta being low baby is using it as a cushion so made the pics a little blurred but still worth every penny x

Well finally made it into work my wipes decided to go mad so I went to Fiat who put them right and then said my car was due for an MOT so I had to get that done, half an hour later they told me that it wasn't actually due until later in the year so I have only just got into work, nightmare...  We have more snow but it is just wet to drive in, if it freezes tomorrow I am not coming in.....

Jade I am sure everything is fine with baby   

Hope your all ok


----------



## veng

we only had a 2 hour delay on schools so i had to go in  
its just wet outside no snow  might be some tonight tho


----------



## watn1

Veng - Its still snowing here but just a little.

Lou - What a pallarva with Fiat  Moron's 

Sal - Did you have fun?

It was just a quicky from me just to see if any of you have been on http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/ they have upto 75% off  Including half price prams I was set on the buggaboo but I did like the M&P Herbie but there was only £100 difference between that and the buggaboo but it's 1/2 price  £550 Now £275  They have some great nursery sets 1/2 price and even baby clothes upto 75% off.
xx

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Hey all

'As if by magic all the snow dissapeared', its like we never had any here today really strange!

Just a quick one from me as real tired so gonna go have a little nap me thinks, hope your all OK 

Nicole - I had to have a look at the link and I too thought the Herbie looked lovely, but just googled it and hasn't got very good reviews , lots of dissatisfied customers!

Love to all x x x


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
i hope you all have a good day today yeppie its friday 
looks like work as normal the roads just look wet here must of had rain might be the last of the snow


----------



## sallyanne1

I have got up with a very bad head   I want to go back to bed   Im drinking enough ( i think   ) But my head is killing me. I have to go out shopping as well later and really cant be bothered. I will see if i can get another hr's sleep coz freya just dropped off on me.
Oh dh came in from work with a huge bouquet of flowers last nite   Bless him.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Sally you poor thing sope your not coming down with anything    

Nicole great that you have found some good offers on M&P  

Jade, Kelly, Hayley, Veng. Vikki and anybody else I may have missed TGIF


----------



## sallyanne1

Poor ds has just got up with the sickness bug   Oh dear great weekend coming


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear poor you Sally, maybe go back to bed hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou i can i have got ds here dd here and freya    Dh is at work. Can i take ibuprofen if im not doing tx for me? Dont know if it effects eggs or womb??


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am not sure Sally, I only ever took paracetomol, ring the clinic and ask them hun


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies..


    It's been quiet in here today   

Sal - Hope your headache has gone off now.x

Lou - Have a good weekend  

Snow has dissapeared here too hayley - Just like it never was   

I am in teh middle of a craving right this minute! I could kill someone for a fruit salad from M&S! My mouth is watering soooo bad   I have sent DP to M&S when he finishes to bring me one. Then I'm gonna put ice cream ontop B&J's Cookie Cream t'day YUM!! then I think a fish finger sandwich. Not a bad thing to crave hey? Fruit   I have had it a few times.  

Hope everyone is ok.xx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Chicks 

Nicole - That is a healthy craving - shame on you , I haven't craved any one food in particular but have just had quite a bad sweet tooth recently (even worse than normal! ) Enjoy your fruit salad 

Sal - When I was getting bad headaches, I got one of those head ache sticks which helped a bit but also took paractamol and drank loads of water too and if that failed I'd go to bed but I guess thats easier said then done when you have a house full of kids to look after! 

Lou, Jade, Vikki, Kelly and Veng   x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

No clinic for me today coz the car wouldnt start    im sure im having a nervous breakdown. The last straw was when i rang my sister and asked her to take me and she couldnt because she was dropping her dd at her b/f   Im sick of doing everything for everyone n getting nothing back. Even dh isnt supporting me so i have refused to drive him to his dj job tonite. Dont see why i should  

Sorry im just feeling very low today cant stop   And i have stupidly through temper hurt my hand


----------



## Just a girl

Aww hunny Big  , If I was near you I would of taken you! Sorry you feel that no ones supporting you, flipping family hey 

Bump at 23weeks and 5 days - sorry about flash in the mirror x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww thats a great bump mine was always flubby   I miss my bump   And the way things are goin i doubt i will ever have another one  
Only prob with not gettin to the clinic is im at risk of ovre stimulating now   AAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH thats better


----------



## watn1

Sally    Of course you will have another baby sweetie  

Hayley   Aaaah look at your perfect little bump. How cute  

Well, Not much to report from me i'm afraid


----------



## vikki75

[fly]  I GOT MY AF ON TIME YAY [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all

Hayley fab bump pic hun  

Sally you poor thing try not to pressure yourself too much honey  

Vikki great news AF has shown up hun

Morning to everybody else


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki great news hun     

Been for scan and all is fine. Just waiting for a call and i think its 2 jabs tonite


----------



## Hopeful J

Awwwwwwwwww Hayley what a cute bump! you dont look like you have an ounce of fat on you woman its definately all baby! *jealous*  

Go Vikkiiiiiiiii  finally AF doing what she's told     so pleased for you hun am getting really excited! 

Oooh Sally you got there at last then    

Hey Lou   good afternoon hun! *morning has somehow flown by me   *

Nic   not much to report from me either - how exciting we are  

xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
im well pi$$ed apparently katieD isnt alowed to post anymore cos here clinic have told her off an told her shes now got to cancel her tx  for this cycle because they sed that her recepient would be able to go on here as well!!!    i cant believe it thats so stupid !!! going to miss her so much   
how are you girlies ??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki you are joking  surely about Katie poor girl can't believe her clinic are being like that.....

How are things with you hun?


----------



## vikki75

lou im good ta  
cant believe it with katie gonna miss her  
had accu yesterday an i cant believe how it really takes affect ! i was bleeding very dark red yesterday so she sed im very stagnated lol but after she did wat she did my af started to lighten up in colur an ive had no real af pains itsamazing   got to keep my hands an feet warm though as she sed cold feet an hands means cold womb!   so hot water bottle on feet tonight lol


----------



## sallyanne1

vikki im fuming about it    I dont think they have a right to tell her what she can post on here. Poor gal     I hope her meeting went well   

Well i have buggered up my injections   I was ment to start the cetrotide on Sunday but took lastnite    Ooops to late now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I can't believe that with Katie poor thing, I don't know what I would have done without this place and everybody's support.  Oh get those feet warms honey, glad AF is looking better  

Sally what does it mean with your jabs?


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh poor katied.how stupid is that though    she needs support and now she cant on here.am i allowed to say anything on this?


----------



## vikki75

well , shes devastated bless her , im not sure if we can talk about it or not  
but from my point of view i think its dumb ! how can they tell you wat you can an cant do! theres hundred of recpients on here along with hundreds of ED it would be a miricle to find the right match on here!! but whos saying that the receipent is on here anyway! we all come on here for the support an understanding of each other an to have that right taken away is ludicrus !! i think if they do cancel her tx then i think she should actually go find a different clinic! sorry for ranting its just really tiddled me of  
my feeties have got 2 pairs of sockies on lol 
sal how you messed up will it matter?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki she has contacted me via personal email and I have told her to speak to the **** to see if the clinic can do that, on the ED I agree the woman should think herself lucky.

Sorry got to go to MW's so be back later xxx


----------



## vikki75

yeah me too i told her thesame x
have fun hun xx with the mw x


----------



## wishing4miracle

well i think its discusting behaivor on the clinic front    anyone going through tx needs all the support they can get even if it is on here.i think everyone on this site will say the exact same thing.alot of people havnt the support at home and need friends on here.id put a big complaint in.how can they tell her what todo and not todo     discusting and i dont care if the clinic read what im saying either   can any of you msg me and tell me the clinic??


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies...
  
  Hope everyone is well. 

Vikki / Veng - nice to see your FET's coming on nicely.


Shoking about Katie's clinic I know they do have very scrict rules on posting any info that may lead to revealing your Identity as I was first looking at the clinic and I remember there being lots of warnings about no tickers or appointment details or anything like that being allowed on their site. Surely they cannot say anything about any other websites? What a load of   the clinic I was at never said anything about their forum it was very clear i was a EggSharer and infact the only one at the time. They knew I posted on there as I know they read through every post, They never had any rules about it. Im sure Katie isn't the only ES from that clinic on here!!   Never the less. It's a shame her treatment has been cancelled and I hope she gets a full refund if she has paid anything so far.. Her poor receiptant too   Nothing really can be said to how angry she must be.. I know I would be fuming!

I guess we all know what clinic to aviod hey? I was considering there for my next cycle in a few years, But certainly not now as I couldn't cope without the support on here.

Anywho.. Still nothing to report from me, I'm very boring   Anyone got any nice plans for valentines day/night?   We haven't made any at all! We normally go to a nice hotel somewhere and have a nice meal but nothings been booked yet.

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Im at the same group/clinic as katied   They are strict but i didnt think the read every other website too  

I have been feeling ov pain in my left ov   I know its a good sign but not nice   Im drinking loads too so that should help.
Just been to the gym again too. Im shattered now. Roll on tonite when i can have a hot soak in the bath ( after the kids    )


----------



## watn1

Oh Sally.. I remember the niggling pain oh so much.. It wasn't nice. You keep your fluids up to ease it off. I could kill for a bath right now as I have ache in my lower back & AF type pains today.. Not sure why though  Re Your clinic, I doubt they read every website? Unless they pay someone to do so? Maybe someone might of reported the matter to them like the receiptant for example she might of guessed and is warey of knowing who her donor is.. Stupid never the less. They should still let K go on though.. Im not sure if she'd started stimming etc as I know my clinic gave me a contract to say they couldn't cancel my treatment once stimuation has started  I'd be demanding to see the written contract they signed/gave her to say she was not allowed to post on *ANY* public forums.. I doubt they have one. x


----------



## babylove

OMG! i cant believe it about katie..thats so   up...am well scared now of saying anything or even posting becoz am at same clinic and am an ED too..o what the hell!!!!


----------



## veng

I'm so excited and nervous  
i start my gel tonight thats instead of pessaries ,they defrost my day one embryo's which i have 4 Thursday ,i call them Friday afternoon to see how many make it then they defrost my 2 embryo's that are day 2 Friday ,and i call sat morning to see how many total i have to see if we can make it to Monday ,so my transfer should be sat or Monday


----------



## watn1

Veng - WooHooooo.. How exciting! Great news sweetie.        'ing for your embies. x

BabyLove - I doubt you need to stop posting hun. Just prob best not to disclose anything about your treatment that may disclose your identity in anyway. Good Luck in your cycle  x


----------



## veng

i just read back  i can't belive Katies clinic can do that  thats terrible


----------



## Just a girl

Evening ladies,

I'm really shocked about Katie's clinic what an awful thing to do someone, it truly is horrendous! There is always a risk of finding your recipient/donor by chance when using a forum like this but if for example you were a recipient and you didn't want to find your donor then surely you wouldn't be reading a thread that was set up for donors!! How dare they cancel her tx though, that is just disgusting - poor girl 

*Vik* - Glad your acu is still doing good things for you 

*Sal* - Sorry you messed ya jabs up, surely it won't make a massive difference? Don't over do the gym hun, I think you need to be careful when stimming, something about your follies or ovaries getting twisted with all the extra weight of them, just mention it to them when you go next! 

*Lou* - Hows life hunny - Are you signed up for antenatal classes, did you get a listen to the hb with your MW today? 

*Nicole* - Hey boring pants  Errr Valentines Day - bluerrghhhhhhhh, pass sick bucket! I'm only saying that as we don't bother with it (but think I'd like too really if I thought DP would!) Enjoy ya hotel if you get it booked! 

*Veng* -  Lots of    for your embies 
*
Babylove, W4M* 

*Jade, Kelly* 

Well not much to report from me either, watching another repeat of scrubs on TV, had a busy day at work, got back ache and just had a very unhealthy tea of chips and battered sausage! Oh and DP has tonsillitis so is whining like a girl  x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley i had no idea about the gym    I will ask the nurses tomorrow

Veng great news hun    

Oh this cetrotide is awful. I cant get the air out of it and i felt it bubble in my skin tonite and its so sore and itchy


----------



## KellyG

Hiya ladies

Sal did you ring the clinic or anything about your jabs?

Jade how you diong sexy lady?

Hayley I fancy chips now mmmmm Hope your back gets better

Vik Glad your nice and chilled with your acu hun i fancy that after my bubs arrive

Lou How was MW hun?

Nicole My loverly hows you??

Well i had my growth scan today fat boy is 3.5lbs and Cutie girl is 2.5lbs boy is measuring 30w  
I had my BP taken and it was high, they took it 3 times, all high, they did my bloods and booked me in hopsital tomorrow to monitor my BP.. Think low girlys mwah xxx


----------



## Just a girl

*Sal* - Be best just to check about the gym hun, I'm sure I read that info on here somewhere, maybe do a search on exercise while stimming or post on peer support maybe -but apologies if I have in fact imagined the whole thing due to pg mush head 

*Kelly* - Wow nice healthy weights hun  No wonder your suffering so much already  oh and lots of low bp  coming your way, I really do hope it goes down, and you best be pretty much on on bed rest until it does!


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG i have got up with very bad pains in my ov's   Especially my left one its killin me    Least i know its working

Very busy day today. Got clinic, got to get freya in at the dr's as i noticed a copule of spots on her and last nite in the bath i noticed a few more and even more this morning. And lily is at audiology for her 3rd hearing test    Im fed up today   I need more sleep


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Big woeful Wednesday  hunny!  
I hope Freya's spots are a very innocent little rash and that Lily flies through her hearing test    When are you due for EC or will they tell you that today hopefully?  

I've woken up with a bit of a sore throat, I'm   its not the start of DP's tonsillitis as I've never had it before and really don't fancy it now seeing as the only thing I'll be able to take is paracetamol 

Morning all the rest of you lovely girlies   x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley i have been gettin a very sore throat too but think mine is tiredness. My car wont start    Im in all of a panic now dont know what to do. Will have to see if any buses run that way   And freya is at the dr's at 11:20 so need to get back.
Not sure when ec is but i have a feeling it will be Monday   Will have a better idea today i think


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng excellent news on your EC hun I        your      make the thaw    

Hi to everybody else I am fine MW was all good but she does think I will end up in hospital from 16th March so got to get organised now but hoping everything will be ok


----------



## KellyG

Helloooo 

Hope you sexy ladies are ok

Veng good luck my lil chicken xxx

Im back from hospital, BP was fine but they couldnt get both heartbeats on the monitor, so they scanned me to see exactly where they were, well they then left so i played sonographer and was scanning myself hahahahahahahahahahahahhah Oh and mike came from work and had mud on his boots and walked it all thru the hospital ommm

Loves ya xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly    Your so naughty     Glad your BP is ok now hun   

I have had my drugs upped   I had a feeling i might. I have a feeling i know when EC will be now anyway


----------



## KellyG

Ooooo when sally?


----------



## sallyanne1

I think Monday will find out for sure Friday     im starting to get bruises now


----------



## Just a girl

Lou -   Why will you be in hospital from March 16th thats only about 8wks away so therefore you'll only be 37wks? (but my calcultaions may be well out) 

Sal - Do you know how many follies you got so far?  So what are your plans for your birthday then hun - lots of nice food and spoiling seeing as your gonna have to save your binge for another weekend ?

Kelly - You naughty girl, I would of cracked up if they caught you!   

Nicole, Jade, Veng, Vikki   

Sore throat all gone thankfully, take care all  x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley i had i thin 5-6 on 1 and 2 with loads of small on other so upped my dose. Not doing anything for my birthday coz im not in the mood   Im in alot of pain and feel so down i just want to forget it this yr. im angry coz i told the clinic i didnt want to be doing it over my birthday.


----------



## watn1

Hi Chica's 

Hope we are all well.x

Kelly - Glad your BP came back down and you got out fairly quickly. You must try to rest as much as possible.. Great weights of the babies how fantastic  ou are doing great btw. 

Sally -  So sorry you feel poop  I know its not nice. You might feel like a little celebration after your b'day 

Hayley - Glad your sore throat has gone pretty quickly, Thats a result! 

Jade - You okay?

Vikki/Veng - cannot wait for you both to get your FET BFP's  

Lou - I was thinking the sae as hayley, So will they keep you in for 3 whole weeks? eeeeeeeeeekkkkkk!! I hope it don't come to that as I should imagine 3 weeks in hossy wont be too great, But whatever the baby needs hey? 

Just thought i'd mention if you's don't know already Asda/ Mothercare have some awsome deals on at the mo especially on Tommy Tippy Sterilisers Was £39.99 Now £25.00  Not sure if you'll go for this brand of bottles and not sure if any others go in it but her it is anyway:

http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000JCKJQY/sr=1-9/qid=1234439601/ref=sr_1_9/279-1792858-3480847?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42864041&mcb=core


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey girlies, 

Having the most manic week so i've lurked from time to time but not really been able to post  

Dunno whats wrong with me today actually, feeling all emotional for some reason   (is it just me or do any of you still get weepy/spotty round the time you would normally have AF?  )

May go home early, DP said something so silly and i couldnt help but cry   it wasnt even bad or rude it was just a trigger plus am doing the work of 2 offices today so i feel a bit run down (can you hear the worlds smallest violin just for me?   )

 to all 

    Kelly the pics of your bubs are so cute i cant stop looking lol its actually convincing me to maybe get a 4d scan after all......

Nic   am ok darlin just being a pillok, how are you? you getting fat yet hunny?? xxx

 Sally sorry your feeling down too hun, maybe we should invest in a HOOGE pile of chocolate   that always helps and i shall be stocking up on my way home today  

 Hayley glad your feeling better hun, i got this scratchy throat thing going on, doesnt hurt but my voices keeps going all marge-simpson-ish  

Oh Lou   at least you know you'll be in the best care hun i hope all goes well xx

Viks, where are you smellypants?  


xxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

You will get all emotional Jadey your hormonal, i cried the other day cos mike wouldnt get me the argos book from the other room   Hope your not too busy, make sure you take time to rest   Have a 4d scan they are awesome!!!

Nicole Have you bought loadsa stuff yet?? I bet u have lol

Sally Soz ur gonna be stuffed for your bday, have a party after, sort of a double celebration x

Hayley glad your better huni

Hope you other ladies are goooood


----------



## Hopeful J

Kelly am being a baby lol i was telling him how my bro was getting on my nerves (he's being a buttmunch lately) and he just said ' yeah i can see your point babe' and i just started crying! made worse by the fact craig laughed at first  

Well daddy wants us to have a 4d scan as a present from him and his wife so i may go for it whats the best time tho, is it 24 weeks?xxx


----------



## watn1

Jade   Sweetie. I think its normal to get all emotional hun.. I hope so b'cuz i do too, Even at the most silly of things I have a blubba   I keep watching that deliver me program on home & Health and I really wish I wouldn't bother.   & Yes, I am getting FAT! My last pair of trousers that were the only one's that fit now don't no longer  

Kelly - I'm restraining myself from buying untill I know if I have a blue or pink on board I have brought a few baby grows/ vests /towells but thats it really. Everything else is picked out though  

Can I ask you's if you remember being in pain at around 12 weeks? My stomach hurts quite a lot it's hard to explain but it's like you know when your really full up you get uncomfortable? But its continuous I can't lie on my back because I feel like my stomach is caving in and I cant lay on my side because it feels like my belly is going to fall off! It hurts when I sit up as if my (.)(.)s are just too heavy to be supported by my belly! Infact they are sitting on my belly now whic really isn't funny! I know that sounds rediculas but i'm getting worried now, Its just a constant pain/Stitch/Belly ache that wont shift. I hate wearing clothes because they feel like they ae suffocating me   I am sitting my my dressing gowns constantly! Infact DP brought me 2 more y'day as its the only thing I ever wear around the house. My neighbours must think I'm a right lazy moo if they see me through the window


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww Nic   i got alot of stretching type pains, it literally felt like the skin on my stomach was going to burst open any minute, like you're going to pop? i found having a walk around normally eased it a bit but it was horrible. I couldnt eat either as it felt like the food didnt go down properly like it just sat there under my boobs  

It happened every week at first but not so much now   although yesturday i felt like my belly was full of air 

If its particularly painful see your mw or doc tho hun just to be safe 

I'd get used to pjs/dressing gowns , the first thing i do when i get in is change into them even now! lol. 

xxxx


----------



## watn1

Thanks Jade   I'll go for a little walk when I finish work at 4pm and see if it helps. I'm not eating too great at the minute either tbh for that reason.. I just feel full all the time & ive really gone off everything I used to like. Even Chinese   Im ok with breakfast I eat that every morning & I manage half a sandwich for lunch but dinner is just a struggle I hardly eat anything in the evening as I just feel i'll pop if I do   I am back ti hating my mouth being hot the last few nights so am sucking ice cubes again so I guess my iron levels have dropped again   I am having suppliments still but I fear they have.. I might call my doc's in a minute and check on the results.


----------



## Hopeful J

God i haaaate that full up feeling, but it does pass eventually hun, have only really started enjoying food again the last 3 weeks or so 

Am off chinese for life after an unfortunate indcident involving me eating too much and being sick   

Yes hun call doc and check the results at least then you got all your info

xxx


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies  
jadey poo im still about lol
went clinic for baseline today alls well so i started the progynova today although the bad news i had was i aint got 12 embies ive only got 9   so hopefully 2 make it , et should be around the 26 27 now so fingers crossed my lining thickens up !!
hope your all ok sorry didnt read back to much as i cant hear a thing in here as everyones so loud (kids)
got my next scan next thursday an to talk to the embie man lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya hun  


Oooooh am sure you will get lots from you 9 babes dont worry     oooooh its all going on now isnt it hehe 

Not long now!

xx


----------



## KellyG

Jade its normally 24-36 weeks for the scan so id go between 27-30 as she wont be too big or too small.

Nicole All your bits are stretching and being pushed up hun, like Jade said if its really painful then ring your mw.

Vikki You will get lots and lots hun, just keep thinking positive 

O by the way girls im currently in my cow print pj bottoms and mikes dressing gown (cos im too fat to fit into mine) so we can be lazy together. My dad has just gone and Josh has just been dropped home, so i might go have a shower cos i smell of laziness


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies,

Lots more chatting today, that what I like to see 

*Vikki* -  9 sounds like a good number, I'm with Jade, I think you'll get lots from that so lots of    coming your way! Nice pic btw, I thought we had a newbie for a minute 

*Jade* -  I had a real emotional freak out the weekend before last, poor dp didn't know what had hit him! My friend had the best pregnancy emotional outburst, she had queued for a while in a cheapy sports shop to return some shoes and when she got to the front the bloke was told her they wouldn't return on sale items, so after arguing for a while with the guy she ended up throwing the shoes at him, then burst into tears and stormed out of the shop! 

*Nic*  I can't remember feeling like that at 12 weeks but then I haven't really suffered from any indigestion so far so have been real lucky, but my friend from very early on went off nealry all food and could only eat very small portions as she got so bloated so quickly, so much so that she lost so much weight to begin with she weighed less at the end of her pregnancy then she did before she fell  I just feel really bloated if I've been a pig! 
I couldn't open that link but I do want the tomee tippee close to nature bottles as although I want to breast feed, I want some for expressing!

*Kelly* -  Did you get dressed today at all you little soap dodger ?

*Sal* -  Don't just let ya birthday pass you by  -its not allowed! At least make everyone run round after you, and make you nice food! Its the birthday law!

*Lou, Veng* - 

I feel tired, had a real busy and stressy day at work, as a team we've had loads of stuff dumped on us and theres only 3 of us as we've got an open vacancy so I now have a massive to do list and not very much time to do it in and I've still got baby massage exam work outstanding which needs to be in by end of next week - opps!

Right off to make dinner so bye lovelies x x x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies

Mind if I join you all? Not really had a home since having Grace and leaving the 3rd trimester thread..... 

I've been lurking for a while because I like keeping an eye on my little Jadey 

Anyway I probably belong here because I have a egg share baby!! I shared at the Lister 3 times and Grace is the result of our third attempt.

Im back at the Lister on tuesday for a consultation to do it all again 

Sally - I remember you from way back on the egg share thread - what a wonderful thing your doing - doing a whole cycle for 2 lucky ladies  You must enjoy your birthday!!!!!!!! You definately deserve to!

Kelly - bet your bump is huge!

Can we see a bump pic - Kelly, Jade and Nic?

Vikki - Good luck for your FET 

xx

p.s heres a little pic of my little darling...hope it works!! ( Iam so dumb with computers!)


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi Nic i remember you too hun. Aww little Grace is beautiful   Im just feeling a little fed up with things at the mo coz of the pain im in but im gonna make sure i get breakfast in bed and taken out  

Im looking forward to my scan tomorrow least i know where i stand


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies,
  How are we all on this yukki Friday 13th? I am not well this morning   I think Hayley you passed that poorly throat my way. I woke up to a lovely husky voice  

Vikki - Great that you started the Progynova babe, Not long now.. Your 9 embies will do great hun I am more then sure you will get 2 to transfer home out of those.  

Sally - Good look for your scan today  

Kelly - The sweet smell of lazyness! I smell of that A LOT lately  

Hayley - Should you really be doing all this extra work? You need to try not to over do it! Bet you cannot wait for Mat leave   For that link just to to the mothercare website and look for the feeding stuff and they are in there. Such a bargain   On my last MW apt I had lost 2lbs but she just put it down to the Fertility drugs.

Jade - i am going to book our 4D for 28 weeks I think so as Kel said the baby wont be too big or too small.x

Nic - Welcome to the thread hun. Grace is simply soooo cute! Congratulations   Good luck for your consultation on Tuesday are you going to start right away? Will you be ES'ing again? Re: The bump pic's I only have flab   It just looks like I have eat way too many pie's I did try and buy a bigger size pair of trusers to avoid the mat one's but they just hung off my bum and looked stupid, So infact I look stupid is the answer with a bigger belly and no extra fat anywhere else. 

Hayley, You mentioned BreastFeeding - Don't all shout at me at once but i'm not going to do it *ducks* I mean I just don't think I will like it and most certainly not in public. I mentioned this to the MW and got the look of dissapointment followed by all the reasons I should but I just am not going to like it and thats that. I am going to express for a little while but then it will be onto the good old powered stuff!

Also, 1 more thing from me.. No more bloody cyclogest/Progynova from tomorrow     Well I will have 1 a day for a few days and then stop altogether. I can stop the HRT straight away so don't need to scale them off slowly  

We have decided not to bother with Valentines Day tomorrow, We will of course do that whole card thing because DP loves writing his slushy stuff   There is no point in me going for a meal because I wont eat it bar a few mouthfulls. We are then going to look for a holiday for March sometime maybe the canary islands for a week. So we can both get some R&R in.


----------



## Leicesterlou

TGIF girls  hope we all have good Friday 13th's.....    

I am fine thanks girls...

Hayley they will take me in from 16th March for my p/p but won't know anything until that day unless I have a bleed then it may be earlier but the MW said to plan for it so what can I do....

Hope everybody is ok will try and cacth up properly today


----------



## watn1

Hi Lou.. 30 Weeks    Excellent! You are sooo close to meeting your little bubba


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nicole I know can't believe it it goes so fast you know, I know you are probably thinking it doesn't but it does honest, enjoy every moment of your bump growing    How are you honey?  Excellent news that you have come to end of your dreaded bum bullets, now you can start to bloom and really start to enjoy the pregnancy honey


----------



## Hopeful J

@ your friend Hayley that sounds like something i would do!   you up to anything 2morro? xx


Niccy Naccy  hi hunny!   Oh my god Grace is growing so fast its not fair   it feels like yesturday we were egging her on to come out! Looking forward to starting again? xxx
Will get a new bump pic up today  

Nic - you do what is right for you hunny (re;breastfeeding) and dont let evil mw's stares grind you down   you are no more or less of a mama for bottle feeding  
Congrats on getting rid of the retchid bum bullets  

Oooh Kelly i missed you post before i left   i've been telling you you smell for ages woman! lol  

Sally        i sincerely hope you and dp get sorted hun, its a very emotional time with these drugs etc and looking after all the kiddies, lets hope he spoils you 2morro hun you deserve it  

   Lou 16th march isnt far at all   p.s whats p/p?   xxxx

Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Jade, I know not long now for me at all hun, 10weeks at most p/p is placenta previa.


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh ok Lou

Have you got everything you need?

bump pic - had to go in the loo to take it  and am wearing a dress so couldnt hitch it up to give you the flesh shot or you would have seen my not-so-sexy pants lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade that bump looks lovely hun, you look nice a trim with that 

No still need a monitor just looking at this one http://direct.asda.com/Angelcare-Movement-and-Sound-Monitor/002648123,default,pd.html and a moses basket oh and toiltries I think thats it....


----------



## Hopeful J

oooh  Lou's having a baby soon! i need a moses basket but was debating on getting a swinging/gliding crib instead   

Liking the monitor! 

Step mother has already bought our little one a growbag and shoes   its all going very fast now! doesnt seem that long ago i was pre-tx and you were early days! 

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know Jade it does go so fast so enjoy it all honey    I am going for the moses basket so I can have it downstairs in the day otherwise baby will be on the floor as no-where else to lay her.

Have you not bought anything yet?  I have 2 growbags they are supposed to be really good.  The monitor has come highly recommend to me xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Nope i havent bought a thing yet but I am going shopping with step mama tomorrow to look at the crib so i shall be buying lots of stuff   with DP's card  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade excellent you wait there is so much to understand and buy you'll love it


----------



## veng

well up date they defrosted my 4 frosties yesterday and only 1 made it and  today defrosted my 2 frosties and both made it so we got a call this morning and i had ET at 10.30 this morning i have 2 top grade embryo's in please stay with me little ones


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng thats fab news sending you lots of   
            
          
    ​


----------



## Hopeful J

Brilliant Veng!!!!   you make sure you chill now lady


----------



## veng

thanks lou and jade i have my feet up resting i had to pick my daughter up from school she was sick 3 times  i had voice messages on my phone when i left the clinic


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless well try to rest as much as you can Veng, nice early night for the next few days and no cleaning especially hoovering etc so tell that DH of yours even though it is valentines tomorrow you will have to owe him one LOL


----------



## veng

lou funny you say that we have a list of things to avoid and one was no  for 6 to 8 weeks i think my hubby nearly passed out lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

veng said:


> lou funny you say that we have a list of things to avoid and one was no  for 6 to 8 weeks i think my hubby nearly passed out lol


      Sorry I know not funny. But he does have pamela and her five sisters.... And IT WILL BE WORTH IT


----------



## Hopeful J

@ Pamela 

Ahh vengy as dirty miss Lou said (   ) he can DIY it for a couple of weeks hehe xxxx


----------



## veng

yes i said you can DIY it when you deployed   poor man


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade its not dirty its natural


----------



## vikki75

you girls lol  
im feeling really sick   i hate it 
even more so that this afternoon i got to part from £250 !! cos where i hit someone up the **** yesterday in the ice instead of losing my no claims bonus i sed id get it fixed an huh it`s the smallest of bl$$dy dents an its gonna cost £250!!!!!! urghhhhhhhh   but hey ho 
veng once again congrats hun x 
hope everyones doing ok xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki sorry your feeling sick honey, love your new pic


----------



## vikki75

thanks lou its a bit old it was taken last summer when i was stimming  
dp not to happy about no   but tough lol i stopped b4 i got my af


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki you look fab in the pic.  These b****y men don't know there born......


----------



## vikki75

how are you an bubs doing?


----------



## Leicesterlou

We are fine thanks looking forward to seeing Dh have missed him this week.  Any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right that's me done I am sneaking off early, Dh is not home yet so going home to run him a bath and give him a bit of pampering.

Have fab weekends and hope valentines day is fun for everybody

Louise xxxx


----------



## vikki75

ok hun have a gr8 weekend xxxxx  have a wicked valentines day


----------



## Hopeful J

I second that you look stunning in that pic! 

 hope you feel better soon hunny 

We're having Vday  tonight as DP is working tomorrow   lol i think i'm on heat although i feel so NOT sexy its untrue, am getting fat hehe 


£2bloody50!!   get a hammer cover it with a thick cloth and do it yaself  


xxxxxx



Have a good one lOu!


----------



## Just a girl

*Veng* - Congrats on being PUPO ! Lots of sticky vibes and   and like the others say, lots of resting!

*Nic* - Hiya and welcome, your Grace is very gorgeous 

*Jade* - Have fun shopping tomorrow, we've been quite lucky we've given a mama's and papa's crib and its lovely so thats gonna be in our room and were also being given a moses basket that my friends son used for 1 week, so its practically brand new so that'll stay downstairs for daytime naps (just need to get new matresses for them)! Your bump looks great , I thought you said you didn't have one 

*Nicole* - Tesco are also doing the same offer so I just went and grabbed the last one off the shelf up there! and I don't think any less of your for not bf'ing, its such a personal decision and out of the 8 of my friends who had bubbas last year only one of them did it so I think they all think I'm mad for attempting it  Hoo-ray that you can come off all your drugs, you must be sooo pleased, I bet you';; fit your trousers again soon (well possibly not as bloating will be replaced by bump )

*Lou* - Wow 30 weeks that has really flown by, my pregnancy seems so be going really quick - I can't believe I only have 16 weeks left! I feel like I should of bought more stuff already and have the babies room cleared out and decorated, It currently has a weights bench in that doesn't get used, a dance pole that hasn't been used since stimming and 4 blk bags for the charity shop along with teh bits I have got for the baby, I feel a sorting day coming on tomorrow! Have a lovely weekend with DP 

*Vikki* -  I hope you feel better soon hun and £250 - ouch


----------



## Just a girl

Oh and Kelly  

Have a nice weekend ladies x x x


----------



## KellyG

Ok so im   im soo tired and emotional i only have a few weeks left but i cant cope anymore, this is sooo much harder than my pg with josh. 

Girls i hope you have a good weekend and i will post tomorrow when im not in a state!!

Love you all oh and Happy Valentines Day mwah xxx

[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## Just a girl

*Kelly* - Massive  hun, so sorry your feeling soo pants, be worth it in the end   x

*Sal* - Massive  to you too hunny, just realised I forgot you earlier - sorry  x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Evening ladies

Nic - yes I am going to egg share again and hopefully as soon as possible! I want to be pregnant by time I go back to work (1 June) Breastfeeding is such a personal thing, I didnt feed my son but fed Grace for 12 weeks and I loved it! Actually I really miss it.....

Lou - I have the angelcare monitor for Grace - its absolutely fab and I wouldnt be without it

Jadey.....your bump is lovely! and you are looking very slim with it!!!! big bazookas though!!!!! I didnt bother with a moses basket for Grace - she slept in her carrycot downstairs and in a crib upstairs - she's nearly 4 months and still in her crib - no way would she still be in a moses basket still....they dont tend to last in them for long so best to borrow one if you want to use one as they really arent worth spending out on....my opinion.

Veng - congrats on being pupo - when are you testing and when is official test day if thats different  

Vik -   at the £250! you look so different in your new profile pic to what you did in your old one. 

Have a lovely valentines weekend ladies  

Nic


----------



## veng

i am so ill i went to bed at 8 last night my daughter Phoebe had to come home from school yesterday due to being sick ,ive been at the toliet trying to be sick but nothing my belly is killing me and i have a head ach from hell 

my official test date is 26th im hoping to hold out and test before i go for the blood test? lets see tho


----------



## Just a girl

*Veng* -  I hope your feeling a bit better now hunny, so do you think you will you be able to hold out until the 26th - I nearly made it to my test date, was just one day early - the rest of the little [email protected] on here weren't so well behaved with their pee sticks were they?   

Pssst..............
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178117.0;topicseen


----------



## veng

happy birthday for yesterday sally  


I'm starting to get worried I'm still sick i was up at 2am being sick and all i had was a cereal bar and some noodles   i m worried my embryos are not going to make it  

Hayley i will try my hardest to wait to test but i am very impatient


----------



## Just a girl

*Veng* - I'm sure those embies will be fine, I've read its like a jam sandwhich in there so would be pretty hard for them to go anywere but I understand it must be really worrying, for peace of mind though hunny give your clinic a ring or post of peer support


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone 

Veng good luck hunni         And its my b/day today  

Sorry i have been awol just not feeling the best and im so bloated its un real. I have never had this many follies before and im in loads of pain and feel so fat   Im back at clinic tomorrow and EC should be Wed but im at alton towers Thurs so im worried i might be in pain or wont be able to drive or go on any rides   Cant cancel it either coz i have the tickets already and they are dated.

Had lovely things for my b/day and hoping to have a take away tonite   xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Sal,
Happy birthday (again )      
Pleased to hear you got some nice presents  and enjoy that takeaway tonight 
Hopefully you'll be OK for Thursday, are you having a GA for EC or sedation?  Maybe just ring Alton Towers to see if they would let you swap them for another day just in case you are feeling rough, I rememeber feeling fairly bloated the day after and wouldn't of been able to of had a full on day like you've got planned  but hopefully you'll be different, how did you feel the day after last time?
x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Im gonna ring them tomorrow oncwe i know for sure about ec and ask if i can change to friday     Im having sedation. Im sure once u have your hcg its 2 days till ec. If i had hcg tomorrow ec would be wed wouldnt it  
Thanks 4 happy birthdays


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Yeah thats right, I had my trigger on the Saturday evening at 9.20pm and went in for EC on the Monday, my nurse said the time of the trigger was a good indication of what time you would be going for ec, as mine was 9.20pm I should expect to have ec about 9.20am on the Monday and she was right - I think it was just a little bit later!


----------



## vikki75

*XXHAPPY BIRTHDAY SAL HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE XX​*


----------



## sallyanne1

Wow this is really strange. Im sitting here all alone down stairs coz everyone is in bed    I cant believe i have quiet in my house   
Im starting to feel much better in myself. Still in pain with my ov's and i woke up 3 times in the nite feeling sick but mentaly im getting a grip    
I feel i have things to look forward to now and looking forward to my scan coz i know it will be HCG tonite.

Does anyone know if i can do this sort of protocol when doing ES? instead of d-reg just go on the pill then stimm coz i have more follies and my lining is thicker than ever of my tx's   I might ask them see what they say.

Back later with an update


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies,

   Sorry I haven't popped in the last few days. I've felt POOP!   I've got a cold, Sore Throat and just felt generally tried & Crappy! I feel a little better today though. Got the MW coming round at 10am and am off today so am just gonna chill out  

Veng - WooHoo!!! PUPO! Congratulations! Sorry you are unwell though   Don't worry about your embies hunny like hayley said they are well secure and I am sure they can survive a bug   I bet plenty of people are unwell at the start of pregnancy and they are just fine. So you will be too! Try to relax and think of your embie(s) emplanting   

Sally - Hope you had a lovely b'day   RE; The alton towers, Probably best of you can change it incase your not feeling quite up to it. Just be honest and tell them the reason why, I am sure they will swap the days over for you. Depends I gess on how you will feel after EC I know from going on what I was like there would of been no way I could get out of bed never mind drive a car and certainly not walk miles round Alton Towers But everyone is different. I've heard ladies on here that have gone straight back to work the very same day   

Vikki - How you getting on hun? I guess you know from last time of all the downsides of the progynova, But it WILL all be worth it when you get your BFP hun.x

Kelly - How you feeling today hun? You are doing sooooo well   I know it must be hard But you are nearly there and soon will have 2 cute bundles of joy which will make it all worth while.

Hayley - Nope defo not going back in my normal trousers now for a while! Tried them on again last night They do up now but unless I actually want to breathe best stay away from them   We went to Asda yesterday which nearly killed me I might add! We were in there for 2 hours!! & spent £118 and have about 3 meals This is the exact reason why we stay out of supermarkets but I went to see if there was anything I fancied if I see the food but still I was turned off by everything bar some Cookie Crisp Cerials   I did get some baby stuff though   Some sheets of the cot which were a bargain at £15 for 4 (they are so exspensive everwhere) Got a Tommy Tippy bottle Thermo thing for our new bottles, Some Tommy tippy Dummies. My free huggies new born starter kit (The nappies are too cute) & My FREE bounty back. Which was a load of rubbish really! 

Nic - Great that you are going to egg share again, I am going to again too some day for a sibling not sure how soon but I will eventually unless I am horrified by labour and the stories people have been telling me I think I might well just be terrified to do it once never mind twice  

Jade - Did you have a nice shopping trip? What did you buy?

Lou - Hi Chick, I see now why you need to go in so early, I hope it doesn't come to that and you can stay at home as long as possible, But we gotta do what we've gotta do hey?   Have you got all your nursery done yet? 

I'm off to get my brekki    xx


----------



## watn1

Morning Sal   I did the short protocol on my ES as I tried the Dr-ing but had the worse Migranes ever for days constant so they took my off it. I had to wait for my AF and then just started Stimming on Day 2. My receiptant had to wait for me   I felt really bad at the time. I guess if you have a receiptant that doesn't have AF's then it will make no odds and your cycle doesn't get matched up I know this didn't matter with us as I never had to have the pill or anything and we started about 10days after being matched so maybe that was the case with my receiptant at the time too. x


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Girls 

Sally am glad you feel better sweety   hope you had a brilliant bday xxxx


Hayley this bump has just sprouted all of a sudden! woke up one day and it was just 'there'   i have some top on today that came with a belt, i had to take the belt off tho as i looked like an easter egg   How you getting on hunny??xx


Nic re; bump comment, did i ever tell you I LOVE YOU lol   am certainly not trim with it tho, feeling wobble everytime i move   and i've never had boobs before i love it   Dont think i'll really bother with the moses basket either to be honest hun, i picked my cot on the weekend tho  
How was you weekend hun? xx


Kelly       you're doing so well hun i know this must be soooooooo hard with 2 in there but you're nearly there babes, not long to go now.    How you feeling today? xxx


Nic how's you cold today babes, still feel crappy?  


Shopping was good, we went to lakeside and picked out madams cot, also bought far too many clothes etc   
Step-mother is already obsessed with buying her shoes so now miss Remi has a good few pairs, didnt have the heart to tell her they wont stay on longer then a few mins   

Got a couple of babygrows etc for the hospital bag and a nice shawl, have left it all at dad's (bad luck and all that   ) SM gonna wash it all for me, am feeling very lucky at the moment as everyone is fighting over who is doing what for baby, am very lucky to have so much support 

Saying that, i think i'm going to have to fight to see my child as everyone wants to steal her!  

xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all just a quick one as got some work to do and have a headache this morning  

Sally belated birthday wishes honey   

Hayley 16weeks left whooo, hope you have started sorting your nursery hun.

Nicole yes the nursery is sorted the cot is up with the moses basket sitting inside it at the moment, I just need to wash all the babies clothes and get the bags packed then I am good to go....

Veng hope your feeling better hun

Vikki hi honey 

Hope everybody has had a good weekend and valentines....


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
just a question did any of you get AF type cramps i had some this morning i hope its just them snuggling in? I'm on day 4 so 10 more till i test ,gosh i thin I'm going already  
i feel fine now so glad the bug is gone  

Lou i hope your head aches goes  
Jade yeppie for picking your cot up would love to see pictures 
Nicole i hope your midwife appointment goes well,enjoy your relaxing day off 
hi to everyone Kelley,sally,Hayley,Nic, and everyone


----------



## watn1

Lou - I bet its lovely seeing all the nursery done & I bet you peek in there every now & again  I know I would be  Sorry you have a headache, I had one last night too and couldn't watch lost  

Jade - Glad you had a nice day shopping  I too have brought quite a few pairs of booties.. 8 to be exact  Just little novelty ones and a couple of white/cream pairs. We had a sort through the draw we have put everything in & we have 23 baby grows  All a slection of newborn and 0-3 about 30 bibs  9 pairs of scratch mits, 2 nighttime grow bags & 8 little hats  and then when I find out the sex I can buy little cute outfits  I cant help but buy something when I walk past something (Naughty i know)  & a heads up that BHS have a 20% day on the 5th March so no doubt i'll be in there buying buying and more buying as i'll get 40% off  Also I know what you mean about maybe having to fight to get the baby, Everyone my end is the same.. I live 40 miles away from all my family and DPs are a little further but I don't even think that's gonna stop them 

Veng - Glad your feeling better  I got cramps from about day 3-4 untill about day 10 or so... I was convinced AF was about to start. Don't worry they are perfectly normal and are a good sign of implantation..

[fly]IMPLANT    IMPLANT    IMPLANT   [/fly]

Midwife has been and gone it was really good actually she brought another midwife with her that is just changing area's so the three of us had a little giggle. She went through all the tests I can have along with all the classes around here i can go to with the numbers to call to book in, & best of all we heard the babies heart beat on her Doppler.. She let it go on for a few minutes as we ony heard a few seconds on the scan.. DP is now annoyed he had a meeting and never got to hear it. So he has just gone online and ordered a Doppler for next day delivery so he can have a listen tomorrow He's more impatient then me .

I must say, The last 12 weeks (well 9 since I found out) Have gone very fast and it's mad to think i'm a third of the way there already.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng I had AF pains hun so I would say yes its your lo's implanting      

Nicole yes I do keep looking at the cot etc and thinking what a lovely room it will be soon when baby is home


----------



## watn1

I'm soooo excited for you! I can't wait for our first bubba ES to come  

I'm feeling the love for some grapes & Coconut so off to indulge then gonna watch some day time TV


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole thanks hun, make the most of your expanding bump as I am going to miss mine I know it....  Enjoy your healthy indulgence


----------



## sallyanne1

OMFG all that lovely positive thinking has buggered off out the window     
Been to clinic and although i have more than 3 of over 17mm they want me back in the morning and ec will be thursday   I have told them weeks ago i couldnt do the 19th. I dont know what they are playing at. Im waiting for them to ring me after they have seen the Dr to ask him about it    Im very angry coz on my cycle as soon as i had 3 at 17mm they did ec so god knows why they hangin on now


----------



## KellyG

Aww sall thats ****e you better tell them, when they ring u want to talk to the doc yourself!!!

Nic it will fly by hun get shopping baby woohoo

Lou When do you have to go into hospital? What date are you due?

Jade my loverly Glad you had a good shopping trip  

Veng sounds like it to me hun   

Hayley how you doing foxy lady??

Im feeling better just anemic now   even tho im on iron tablets since 20w   All my mates are sayiing my bubas are coming in 6 weeks    I think we have finaly found the names, but i bet you the boys will change.

Thanks for letting me moan, and i am gratful im up the duff with two... Just cant wait to meet them now yay

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally I really can't believe these clinics like Kelly says speak to the doc hun   

Kelly my scan is 16th March so will find out that morning if I have to stay in or not, how are you?


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
god im feeling $hitty just want to stop these bleeding tablets feel pg already lol 
got scan on thursday so hopefully well be arranging when et will be 
sorry no personels but   to all of you xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki i hope et is soon for you hun   

Guess what........................EC is wednesday woohoo    I take my HCG at 10pm and need to be at clinic for 9:30am wed


----------



## Hopeful J

Good stuff Sally!!!!!   


In and out today so  to all xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally great news on EC hun


----------



## veng

thats great news sally


----------



## vikki75

sally gr8 about your ec hun glad its worked out for you xxxxxxx
jade hun   havent really got a chance to talk to you how ya feeling ??
me well im getting really angry all the time feel like screaming hate these tablets   just want to stop them !! sorry for moaning


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey sweety Viks  

how much longer you on them hun?

Am ok babes just getting fat   you need to hurry up an join me hehe 1week 3 days to go  any plans for your 2ww 


xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

jadey x 
i think im on them till after my 2ww urghhhhh lol
2ww seems ages away   but dp is having the 1st week off so he can help me out abit , as last time he didnt !
but ive promised my self this no pg tests at all in the house cos last time i tested early an i dont want to do that this time lol, im hoping that after thursdays scan an finges crossed everythings fine they tell me i can have et a bit earlier the thursday but i dont suppose they will lol
i think after all this if i dont get a bfp then im going on holiday to chill abit as dont know wat our next step will be  
pictures are gr8 of your bump its getting big now


----------



## Hopeful J

lol oh no hun well it will go quick dont worry!! then you'll be off the pills  

bless dp that's good hun so you can really put your feet up and chill out (legs in the air wahay!) 

Oi woman stop thinking if you dont get a bfp   you will get one!!!     pma lady! 

oh yes am running out of stuff to wear  

xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Vikki my ikle sweetypoos i am off home so will catch up 2morro xxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Hi ladies! T'is me!! I hope you dont mind me joining you but Im hoping some of your baby dust will rub off on me p0lus I havnt got any where to go because no one knows who I am anymore hardly!

XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I agree with Jade come on PMA      you are due that BFP hun    

How is everybody today, I am feeling better h/ache gone thank god.  

Hi Manny's Bird


----------



## swhattie

Hi Lou, Hows you?!


----------



## watn1

Morning Chica's  

Hope everyone is Ok.  

Vik's   Hope your feeling better today   The HRT are just horrible i know! How long you gotta stay on them for after your BFP? I had to stay on them for 12 weeks   I stopped them on Saturday and I still feel them same so maybe they will take a while to get out my system.

Lou - Glad your headache has gone. 

I'm sitting patiently (NOT) waiting for the post woman to come with my Doppler! Even though I know she never comes untill after 12:30!


----------



## wishing4miracle

lots of luck sal for tomorrow 

hello mannysbird good to see a new face


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 

I'm watching crap morning TV with my feet up  

hope your feeling better today Vikki i know it feels like you have been waiting forever but you Will get there 

hi Lou ,Nicole ,Sally,Jade,mannysbird,wishing4miracle,Kelley


----------



## watn1

Oh Sal! I completely missed off a whole page  Did you have trigger last night then? Hope it was ok 

Check these out! They are soooooo cute. Just ordered a pair for DP's step sister as her little girl is due in the next few weeks.







A little on the exspensive side at £50 but they will be lovely for her to keep.


----------



## swhattie

Nic - they're lovely!! I like the juicy couture dummys!

Hi W4M - Yep - thats me a complete newbie!! 
Veng - will you be watching loose women?!

XXX


----------



## watn1

M/B I was looking at those and the Dior ones... God help my bank balance if I have a girl,  There is a really cute JC Teddy charm I have seen obviously not for a baby to wear but it is soooooo cute!


----------



## veng

yes i probley be watching loose women


----------



## swhattie

Oh my god its lovely! Iv already warned DH about my spending if we were to have a girl! he he!! Its so exciting though..... 

what else have you bought?!

Veng - I love loose women!!


----------



## swhattie

http://www.juicycouture.com/shoponline/kids/baby/apparel/prodZ074M

I want to get that!!


----------



## watn1

Oh No! *Closes eyes* Its toooo cute  Delete from my PC quick!  i better pra for a boy as there are not that many cute designer things only only Rhalf Lauren Polo really.

http://www.juicycouture.com/shoponline/kids/baby/babybags/prodZ0797  LOVE IT!

http://www.juicycouture.com/shoponline/kids/baby/gifts/prod-1W5M  I haven't been on the website! REally wish I hadn't now either 

We've just brought a load of baby grows for now. Mainly from Next and Baby Rocher in Debenhams.. Just got to wait another 3.5 weeks untill we find out the flavour and then it will be all go go go 

Veng - i'm waiting for loose women too


----------



## swhattie

Oh my good good god - they have a juicy pushchair!!   I NEED one!

I love next baby stuff, its lovely and colourful, saying that, i do like tiny babies in all white!


----------



## watn1

Me Too.. I have lots of white little cute things which are sooo cute   I want that pushchair too! Stuff the Bugaboo


----------



## swhattie

$450 JUST for a pushchair though!


----------



## watn1

I was gonna spend £620 on the Bugaboo. So i'll save ££££'s   Don't think you can get it here in the UK though


----------



## vikki75

wow girls i feel like ive walked in on a shopping channel  
manny good to see you xxxxxx oh should i say welcome xxxx 
me im still pi$$ed off lol got accu on friday cant wait for that need some ME time these kids holidays aint fun!!!!! specailly when i feel so crap lol
hoe everyones all doing ok xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon all, a fairly quick one from me on the end of my lunch!

   MB - NIC, Your both nuts with your JC stuff - mega bucks! Although I love the Kath Kidstone (sp?) vinatge cowboy range if I have a blue one, but your right there is so much more available for girlies!

MB - Hiya and welcome new girl! 

Nic - Has the doppler arrived i make 12.35 by my clock! I Lurve the Dior booties, when we were in Paris we walked past the dior shop and they had the most beautiful baby dresses in the window!

Vik -   only 4 more days of half term left  

Lou, Veng, Jade, Kelly, Sal, W4M   x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

I feel very alone over on the ttc egg shares   ... Can I chat here?   

MB and Nic... Your'll have no money left for food if you buy all that! lol!  

xxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Hayley -  No my Doppler hasn't arrived!   I emailed them this morning as I looked on their website and it says at the top UK Next Day Delivery but next to the Dopplers I can see UK 1-2 days delivery   So in shirt they said it will be here tomorrow   I was looking forward to it but keeping myself entertained by looking at baby things   I like the Dior bottles too infact a couple of months ago one got delivered here and there was no name on the parcel so I opened it and there was a lovely pink Dior Bottle in a cute case. The delivery note had the girl next doors name on so I took it round (she put the wrong house number) It was very cute! We looked at some really cute things in London when we were there and all very pricey! I'm gonna buy a few designer bits for 'special' but not go crazy as I know they won't fit for very long.

Vikki -   Acu will hopefully make you feel better sweetie  

Hi Nat, Of course you can chat here   I'm already skint with the list I have   My and DP have no wages left for the next 6 months


----------



## swhattie

Nat - Hi Hun!! Im always skint so I dont think it'll make a bit of difference!  

Vikki - Yes its nice to meet you! lol!

Jag - That message was meant for my mate! Sorry for sending it hun!   I bet you think Im a stalking freak!!


----------



## watn1

Oooooohh The JC pram can be shipped by JC themselves for a reasonable $96   469.436 GBP   Maybe I'll order the footmuff


----------



## swhattie

OOOh a bargain atn half the price!!


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL... I must admit it all looks very very cute! We just need the baby to put in them!    

Guess what my hysterosopy was cancelled and moved to the 10th of March now! But AF is due then so might be longer!!!   Bl**dly people!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes I agree has this changed to the shopping channel      Loving the chat girls.

Hi Natalie hope your ok honey, sorry your lonely your always welcome on here hun


----------



## swhattie

Nat I cant believe that! Booooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## watn1

Oh Nat! Thats pants   You will get there hunny  

Lou - I'm just eating a Cream Egg now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I couldn't resist buying one mine is sitting on my desk in front of me but I can assure you it wont be there for long....


----------



## Skybreeze

Yeppp MB! I knew it was to good to be true... 

You lucky thing Nic and Lou... I am on weight watcher.. and seriously craving chocolate!


----------



## swhattie

I too am craving chocolate! But nothing as small as a creme egg! Im talking like a big bar of dairy milk or galaxy! Hubba Hubba! 

Im on the weightwathers too - Im watching my weight increase!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie and Manny Bird soon you will be pg and be able to eat what you like girls


----------



## swhattie

I already am Lou!!


----------



## swhattie

Thats eating what I want not pregnant!


----------



## watn1

I don't like 'normal' food anymore. I have gone off everything I used to love including Indian/chinese and my much loved sunday dinners. I tried a Mc D's the other day and didn't like that either   I only seem to be able to eat little silly things like the Dairylea Lunchable i've just eat, Along with Wotsits and a cream egg. That will be it now for the day and maybe at about 8pm i'll feel the urge for a sandwich/soup or 2 Waffles like last night   I haven't eat a proper meal in ages just little things that get me through the day really. I have no problem eating my cereals for breakfast as i'm starvin when I first wake up but anything after that I have to force myself to eat! Hopefully my appetite will come back soon as I'm dying to go out for a nice meal but there's just no point at the minute as I just cant eat it Maybe a few chips and i'm done.. I think i've gone off meat


----------



## Leicesterlou

MB you soon will be both       

Nicole   your appetite will return to normal soon hun


----------



## swhattie

I will mosts certainly be both!!


----------



## veng

Nat   did your clinic say anything to you about singal egg transfer i know the Lady's in my clinic have been told today they can only have 1 put back in from the start of next mth?


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou... I do hope so!!! Might be a while for me as the IVF is off for now. But naturally you never know!

Veng.... Yes the Lister will only transfer 1 blasts for me, as the chances of pregnancy is about 78%. But I can have 2 embies on day 3 as I have had failed cycles. Its not law at the moment, so i think if you talk to your clinic and have a good arguement then I cant see why not. 

N xxx


----------



## swhattie

I will be more than arguing! I will put two back myself if needs be......


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL Manny!!! I would fight for 2 embies but I am happy with 1 blast!


----------



## swhattie

Well thats just it! I wouldnt be as bothered if I could have blasts but my clinic doesnt do them so if they say only one then i will go up the wall!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Natalie so what is your op for hun?


----------



## Skybreeze

I am having a hysteroscopy Lou.. Have you had one??


----------



## veng

yeah they said inless your over 40 or have had failed transfer then only one transfer ,i hope they don't make it law


----------



## swhattie

Whats a failed transfer then? A BFN?


----------



## Skybreeze

I'd say so Manny.


----------



## veng

yes manny


----------



## Leicesterlou

Skybreeze said:


> I am having a hysteroscopy Lou.. Have you had one??


Not sure, I had the dye to check my tubes is it that?

Right got to dash off home now have Brother round for dinner so have a good evening ladies


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies again 
just sitting here wondering about wat i should decide about my embies 
now i got 4 blasts frozen from 1st cycle an not to sure weather i should try them 1st see if they thaw ok then perhaps if they dont go on to my 9 frosties ?? 
wat would any of you do its a  hard decision an dp not to helpful with it he just sez wat ever i want!!!


----------



## veng

i think i would go with the 4 blast first


----------



## Hopeful J

Viks i second what Vengy said, i'd go withthe 4 blasts first but its totally up to you and what makes u comfy babes  

Vengy how you feeling hun xx

Nat i had a Hyst with a Laparoscopy so was knocked out completely     hopefully they;'ll get you back on track soon girly!   How you been anyway madam?

 Manny hiya! 

 Lou, Hayley, Kelly, Nic 

THat's it, i give up, am going to buy a creme egg  

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

omg    wot yalike 3 pages   

Manny    great to see you hear hun hope all is ok  

Vikki i would go with the 4 blasts hun   

I forgot to ring my clinic this morning to tell them what time i did my HCG    Im loosin the plot   Roll on this time tomorrow i should be tucked up in bed with my hot water bottle


----------



## swhattie

Hi Jade!! Bumps coming on nicely! 

Sallyanne - are you in tomorrow then?!!

Im happy if it means BFN because I want my two back!!

Viks - Like the rest hun Id go for the blasts first!

XXX


----------



## veng

hi jade 
im doig good just little impatient i want to test i want to test  
i had my first creme egg  i love them 

hi sally good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Skybreeze

Leicesterlou said:


> Skybreeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a hysteroscopy Lou.. Have you had one??
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, I had the dye to check my tubes is it that?
> 
> Right got to dash off home now have Brother round for dinner so have a good evening ladies
Click to expand...

No thats a Lap and dye, I have had that done... I hyst is where they put a camra inside the uterus... Have a lovely dinner with your brother!

Jade... Thanks hun! I hope it will find some answers... Enjoy the cream egg! 

sallyanne.. Good luck with EC hun! xxx

Vikki... I have to agree blasts would be my choice.... They must be very strong as they wouldnt of frozen them, so I would go for that.

xxx


----------



## vikki75

well me darling s i think it might just have to be the blasts then   thanks for helping me lets just hope the embie man is   about the blasts


----------



## Hopeful J

Sally good luck for tomorrow hun!   Do you still have to take anything after EC?  


Awww Veng have you bought any yet?   i found the only way to not test was not to keep ANY at home, that didnt stop mother from coming round with one days early and convincing me to test tho  

Manny when do you get going hun

 @ the hsg/lap n dye that was the most painful thing i ever experienced in my life Nat! Any ideas what they're hoping to see?   it all comes out ok for you sweety xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

He will be Vikki! Good luck xxx

Jade.... My HSG was fine, and the Lap and dye was ok as well, apart from afterwards... The Hysteroscopy will look for fibroids, pollips (sp?) and take a biosy of the lining of the uterus. Hoping there something is wrong so it can be put right! And Dh and I can get on and have a baby!


----------



## swhattie

Jade - Im already going hun but SSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## Skybreeze




----------



## sallyanne1

Manny yep im in tomorrow hun    Cant wait to get it over now tbh

Jade i have got some extra codien to take   I will make sure im not in pain


----------



## watn1

Hi jade -  Cream Eggs all round 

Vik's - Though decision but either way I am guessing you will have blasts to transfer? As with the 9 surely 6 will make it to culture to blasts, & then again with your 4 other blasts 2 are bound to make it through.. The good thing with FET is that even if your 4 blasts don't survive you will still be able to just wait on the others to culture as you can just carry on with the med's. Either which way you do it you will end up with some good blasts for ET  which ever way you decide you will have some more frozen should you wish to come back for another child after you have this one. 

Veng - They've been trying to make this 1 embie transfer set for a while but there are no laws against it at the minute but clinics have been told that they need to get their multiple birth rates down by the **** to below 20% I think it is. Hayley if I remember was only allowed a single transfer regardless of a blast or 3 day ET. My clinic _tried_ to get me to have 1 transferred but I was adimate I wanted 2 to transfer and lucky I did as the 1 I may of had back might of been the one I lost but I guess there's no way to tell. Me and DP were only talking last night about whether we would have 2 put back next time round and I think I would and would find a clinic to let me! Maybe not 2 blasts as there would be a higher chance of a multiple BFP but i'd have 2 3 days but back again, & will do again at some point. Unless of course the rules have been inforced by then.

Sally - All the best for tomorrow hun. I hope all goes well.x

Lou - Enjoy your evening with your bro.x

Veng - P.s I agree wth Jade.. Keep the pee sticks out the house.. They WILL call you to them on a regular basis. I know I tested early but the torture was just the same as I had to keep  the line got darker


----------



## vikki75

sal good luck hun hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Sorry Manny!! x

Aww Nat i hear you hun, hopefully all will be revealed soon  

Nic i cant stay away from these flippin eggs, DP bought me the bags of the lil ones - he bought me 3 bags i ate 1 and a half last night!    

 Sally you dope yourself up lady   and make sure DP does all the house/child work!  #

Viks when do you speak to embie man?

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

See you soon lovely ladies... Have got to get ready for the gym and cook DH dinner! 

Good luck Sallyanne!!!!!!


----------



## watn1

Jade the shop by us has a special on at 6 for £2   I have 9 still in the cupboard! I love them  

I have just booked my sexing scan    for the 16th march when i'll be 16w2D   

Seeya Nat!


----------



## Hopeful J

Nat have a good one! 

 Nic you're as impatient as me!!!


----------



## vikki75

jade poo embie man is on thursday same as scan so hopefully its all go from there x 
an you lot eating cream eggs lol your all be moaning you got fat arses lol     just remember your bellys will be gone but your **** will still be there i learnt my lesson lol


----------



## Hopeful J

oooh its all goin on viks!   nearly there hun 

[email protected] fat asses, its true


----------



## vikki75

there be a new board on " HOW DO I GET RID OFF MY FAT BUM "lol


----------



## Just a girl

*Viks* -    loving the fat arses thread!

*Nat* -  Hi chick, I had a hysteroscopy done at the same time I had a laparoscopy done, they check everything - for me it was too look at my womb shape as they thought from a scan I had done it may of been heartshaped, I came home googled it (big mistake) as I sat crying my eyes out as there are so many complications with a bi-cornuate womb (the correct term) but it turns out it wasn't heartshaped at all just "slightly tilted" (consultants words) Hope yours doesn't get too delayed hun 

*Sal* - Good luck for tomorrow hunny, hope all goes well 

*Veng* - Be strong, you can do it 

*Manny* - My friendly little stalker   , It may be a coincidence but why is it the day you show up on here I get home to an aol inbox of 127emails  

*Jade, Nic* I want a flipping Cream Egg now and I've had 100grams of dairy milk already today  I can see my behind gaining a few pounds!

*
Nic* - I went off meat to begin with, the thought of having a pork chop or something made me feel yuck, but funnily enough I could still eat Maccy D;s 

Lou[/b] - I can't wait for you to have the first egg share babe from when I started posting, I'm gonna send a pm round for us all to add our addresses as I 'd like to send out proper cards not just write congrats on here if thats ok with everyone, if not then just tell me to sod off!

Right gonna go, best get on with tea, lasagne and home made potato wedges x x x


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Your dinner _sounds_ nice! But again I just couldn't do it & I used to love lasagne with home made spicy wedges  Dam it  I'm not having anything Just doing DP's curry and whilst I admit it smells nice I just know I couldn't eat it.. I've got some Tomatoe and Bazil soup for in a bit.

Also 100grams  Did you check the label? Weigh it or what?  I have had a cream egg and some minstrels not sure how much but about 15 out of a bit pack 

Anyone going to any of the baby shows btw? think i'm gonna go to the one in B'ham


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - It was a 400gram bar and there was 4 of us sharing so thats how I know  but then my baby is very greedy so I could of possibly had more 
I mentioned the london babyshow to dp and he looked horrified bless him, he hates shopping at the best of times let alone a whole day of wandering around looking at baby stuff


----------



## KellyG

OMFG Girls 6 fing pages     If i forget anything then its all your own fault

Natalie sooooo loverly for you to be here my dear, cant you just keep hounding them for cancellations?

Mannys Bird   and welcome hun

Jade How was ur egg baby? Me likey galaxy eggs mmmmmmmm

Nicole Stop showing me designer baby stuff pleeeeeeeease!!! I will have to buy stuff!!

Sally All the best for tomorrow my darling your just fab!!

Hayley if i give you my address will you send your bro round    

Veng Hope your not oging mad, not long chick..

Vikki I will need to join your fab thread very soon lol

All ive missed im so sorry but me loves ya 

Went back to hospital today my BP is still high so they have put my BP tablets up and i have mw coming out friday and twice next week. They would like me to go to 34weeks and are over the moon with their estimated weights, and not too worried about my braxton hicks cos my uterus is nice and soft. 

Im going to do myself a nice jacket potatoe with cheeeeese ham coldslaw and pickle mmmmmmmm


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly -    , Is it all the hormones racing round you


----------



## KellyG

Hayley me and DH are now in seperate beds cos i cant sleep properly with him in it (or out of it) so i just get used for a booty call lmao. I cant be bothered with one bloke let alone two atm, but maybe when im finished being pg


----------



## sallyanne1

im sooooo tired   I think im gonna go to bed soo coz gotta be up at 6:30 just so i can get a drink   Whats the bettin the alarm goes off n i turn it off   
I will be on ( or try to ) tomorrow afternoon and let you all know how i get on. Its typical i could just drink a can of larger


----------



## Hopeful J

for Sally today! xxxx


Kellyyyyyyyyyy   miss you!   34 weeks bloody hell thats only 6 weeks away  
am glad all is cool tho you getting excited/nervous yet?

Oh Hayley its definately down the gym for me after this little madam pops out! have put on so much weight   and i'm noticing red lines appearing on my belly    


 to all i be bak soon  

xxx


----------



## swhattie

Good Luck Sally!!  

JAG - MMM yes I may have contributed to your plethora of emails!!  

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## veng

good luck sally i hope EC goes well and your not too sore 

morning Lady's  
jade do you mean stretch marks? i had loads with my other 2 i think its depends on what type of skin you have I'm fair with freckles ,try some lotion?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Manny & Veng  

Veng i have some stretchmarks on my hips etcfrom weight loss but i noticed this think it looks like a vein just under my skin and its red   i will try and take a pic later - am not impressed!!! 

Have been bio-oiling myself up lol xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one as about to go into a meeting  Sally


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one as about to go into a meeting  Sally


----------



## swhattie

The elimis body oil is gorgeous but expensive! I have some and you have to warm it up first and put it on wet after the bath, it gorgeous! Get your fellas to treat you!


----------



## wishing4miracle

good luck sally


----------



## KellyG

Good luck sally.... thinking of u x


----------



## sallyanne1

Just a quick one im off to bed im so tired. Got 20 eggies *pompom* *pompom* but im now at risk of OHSS   Oh well and i got a huge bouquet of flowers waiting in my room for me  

Back later


----------



## Hopeful J

well done Sally!!! 

Now get back to bed  


xxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Well done Sally!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Check out the chicken Ms Sally well done now rest


----------



## wishing4miracle

well done sally   wow a whole 20 eggs for your recip   now you rest up and drink lots of water


----------



## vikki75

well done sally   sorry to hear your at risk of ohss rest up hun an drink  but as i was told not to much ok ooo an try an drink lucozade !!!! thats wat i was told in the hospital when i had severe ohss xxxx
 to everyone not feeling to good today   just really pi$$ed off in life at the mo nothings going right!!!


----------



## KellyG

Well done sally my lil chicken   you rest now  

Vikki im sorry you feel like ****e hun, try and stay positive my darling, i send you lots of love x


----------



## wishing4miracle

sally-just read you **,didnt realise you had 2 recip  well done


----------



## veng

evening everyone  well done sally 20  i hope your resting  

Vikki sorry your are feeling pants 

im on day 6 and feeling a little dull and heavy down there like i am about to come on i hope thats normal?


----------



## Just a girl

*Sal* - Get you egg machine, just think of how happy those 2 recipes are - well done hunny 

*Veng* - Not sure if I felt like that, but by the sounds of things on here everyone's 2ww are all different so try not too worry 

*Vik* - Big  to you for feeling so pis5ed off 

[email protected] personals tonight guys, I'm in a lazy old mood just can't really be @rsed to do them, so  and much love to all x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello ladies

Sally... Wow 20 eggs! Well done you, hope you nice and rested today... Your recip are soooooo lucky to have you... Your amazing.  

Veng.. Hang in the hun, your so close now!!!      

Vikki...      

2 bits of news from me.... My hospital called about the hysteroscopy, they had someone cancel so they can fit me in on Tuesday!   Got to be there at 7.30am! Also had my first weigh in at weight watchers last night, and I have lost 5lb this week!     So glad I was so nervous!!! 

Hope your all well....

Natalie xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies - been awol for a few days so didnt get to wish Sally good luck! or happy birthday!! sorry Sally - glad to hear it went well - 20 eggs is brilliant! Your recipients will be well chuffed with you. How lovely you got a bunch of flowers - Was that from your clinic of from your recipients?

I've been back to the Lister this week   Am pencilled in to start injecting 15th April but alot depends on whether my AF turns up on time - its not known for turning up when it should so will just have to wait and see what happens!

Hayley! Hi Hun Hows the boys? You going back to the Lister anytime soon? They are having major works done (expanding) so only starting so many ladies a day....even so I was expecting to start end of April/begin of May anyway.

Veng   I dont think what your feeling is unusual.

Who is it getting a bugaboo? I saw a flyer for the baby show and they have a good offer on - think it is £630 for the pram plus the car seat.  We got a excellent deal on ours as bought it all when mothercare had 20% off.  I wouldn't suggest you buy the bugaboo changing bag though - its rubbish! Too small and the strap just doesnt sit right on one side.

Lots of talk of food - making me hungry!!

Grace was meant to have her third lot of injections this week but they were cancelled because she has a cold, bless her, shes still happy though! 

Natalie - whats a hysteroscopy? is that where they inject dye through your tubes?

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie great news from you honey, 5lbs WOW, well done and your op Tuesday is excellent news are you nervous?  Is it a day patient or will you have to stay in?


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey Nic a hysteroscopy is where they put a camra inside the uterus. Just to check the shape or anything abnormal... They also take a biosy of the lining. I went to the Lister in December and it was havoc! Everyone was very nice about it, its going to be lovely when it finishes! Good luck with your cycle hun. Whos your consultant at the Lister?

Lou... Thanks hun... I am very nervous about it, but I asked for it and just want it over now. Yep I wil be in and out in a day, I have to be there at 7.30 and should be home by 3pm. I am having a GA which I hate... But would rather be asleep!   How are you doing today?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Skybreeze said:


> Lou... Thanks hun... I am very nervous about it, but I asked for it and just want it over now. Yep I wil be in and out in a day, I have to be there at 7.30 and should be home by 3pm. I am having a GA which I hate... But would rather be asleep!  How are you doing today?


I am sure you will be fine Natalie  this time next week it will all be over with hun. I am fine thanks the  is shinning here so going to pop out for some freshair


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone just another quick one as im still in bed. I am still in alot of pain   Been takin pills constantly and even resorted to codien but nothing works   Clinic are ringing again tomorrow as the nurse is quite worried about me.
And i missed my day at alton towers   Oh well dont know if we can get the money back on our tickets or not   Im hopin they will transfer the date on them   

Sorry no personals


----------



## swhattie

Hi Nat - Fab news about your op hun! 

Sallyanne - so sorry your feeling poorly hun - make sure you get seen to and look after yourself  

Hows everyone else? Im a bit fed up today but I obviously cant say why   Feel like Im losing out on so much support


----------



## Skybreeze

We are still here for you MB! pm me any time hun!!! 

Sally.. Take care hun.. Hope the pain killers help.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally take care honey.

MB sending you a big cyber hug honey


----------



## Hopeful J

Cant stop, am being naughty by being on the net at the mo but come to spread some    

The Nics    (2 = one for each of you   )
Nat 
Manny 
Lou 
Viks 
Kelly 
Hayley 
Sally  
veng 
w4m 

chin up ladies, be back soon, love you long time! 

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls
just got back from clinic my linig is good so tansfeer is next thursday   cant wait thawing them on wednesday ,
embie man sed to leave the blasts to last so we thawing 4 day 2 embies   
im so excited this time next week i ll b pupo yay 
big hug to everyone xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Viks congrats hun!   i bet it feels so much better now you're moving forward   when do you get 'the call' regarding your embies thawing?

xx


----------



## vikki75

jade it should be wednesday afternoon got to go back for another scan on monday an start my cylogest then too xx


----------



## Hopeful J

its so bl**dy exciting vik i cant wait for you!   i think i may have had too much sugar today   so excuse my hyperactivity but i cant wait for you to be pupo!

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki fantastic news hunn     

Daft question but can i have a bath? I still have really bad pain especially when the pain killer wear off. But im not sure if it would introduce infection??


----------



## vikki75

I THINK WERE IN NEED OF A NEW HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! PART 5!!!!!


----------



## KellyG

Sally i just looked it up and ive found you cn have a warm NOT hot bath, i suppose its just like having a hot water bottle IYKWIM


----------



## wishing4miracle

nic-you staring tx again soon the for an egg share oh im so jelous


----------



## Just a girl

*Vikki* - So pleased your gonna be all pupo next week  - Fantastic news , you must be soo excited to get going, enjoy ya cyclogest  are you still on the metformin too? I found with having to take both I swang from being all 'bunged up' one minute to having to run to the loo the next 

*Sal* - BIG , hope you feel better soon hunny  

*Manny* - Big  to you too, hope your not being messed around still  

*Natalie* - Well done on your 5lbs that is bl00dy amazing  and thats great news your op is next week now, you'll be fine hun  

*Veng* - How you holding up hun? Still keeping away from those pee sticks?  

*Lou, Nicole, Jade, Kelly, Nic, W4M*   

I spent 2 hours in town after work today and my feet are throbbing, I'm loosing the ability to shop 
Off to Oxford this weekend for a friends 30th Bday so needed to find an outifit, It was not easy! x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly thanks hun i have decided against it though because i feel very dizzy  

Hayley i hate shopping anyway    Hope you manage to find something to wear hun


----------



## veng

hi ladys 
sally i hope you feel better soon 
nat good luck for tue 

im trying to hold out i copyed this of nicole 
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

and im on day 7 so still a little early to test


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies  

  Veng - Don't test sweetie    Honestly, Take it from me ther serial early tester it is pure torture every day as you will have to keep on testing just to watch the line... Also it's not bloody cheap! 

Nat - WooHooooo!!! Excellent about your op & 5lbs! Bet you are happy about both.. I am sure everything will go fine with your op.

Lou - How are you finding the end stage of your pregnancy? Are you feeling OK?

Nic - It was me that wants the bugaboo   I've found a great deal at £629 in a shop local to me for the pram & Maxi Cosy car seat.. However I went shopping today and came across the Quinny Buzz 4 2009. Now i said i didn't want one as the seat looks sooo tiny however the new 2009 4 wheeled one comes with a extra seat for 12months+ upto 50lbs which is great so now I just need to compare the two. Great news on the TX front.. April will be here in a blink!

Hayley - I have spent 4 hours walking around B'ham bull ring today and my feet are still killing me!! I went looking for maternity stuff but spent all day looking at baby stuff!   Also, No I didn't get the Pm's only the ones you were sending back.. You should compile the list and then send them back out.

Vikki - Great news about your FET hun... I'm very excited for you! Your embies are coming home!!

Sally -   Sorry you are feeling bad hun... Its not nice I know.. I got mild OHSS which was why I had FET in the end & I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I am sure if you call AT they will help you with the tickets. Hope you feel better tomorrow.. keep drinking the water.

Kelly - Hope you and the bubba's are well... OMG in 6 weeks you could have your little one's in your arms. WooHoo!!

Jade - Hope you are OK.. I've not had a cream egg today or any chocolate for that matter   Saving my bum  

MB - Hope everything is going well.

WFM -  Are you planning anymore TX?

Phew! Have I missed anyone?   I had my scan today   However I must admit it was a bit of a anti climax!! It lasted about 30 seconds baby jumped around then waved at us and then just lay completely still so lady could measure without even having to freeze the screen   Anyway and that was it! No listening to heart beat.. No here's 2 arms, 2 legs nothing!   If I hadn't of already had a scan I wouldn't know anything! We got a pic but its not half as clear as our 10 week scan. Then we went in to see thw consultant who explained because its a IVF baby we would have consultant & MW led care and I would still see them both throughout.. The good news is I get 2 extra scans    Planned 20 week and then 28 & 34 weeks which I am pleased about. I finally got my Doppler this morning and have just spent an hour trying to find the babys heart beat... I did which was beating away at 167bpm Such a lovel sound and I can have a listen whenever I feel.. Well worth the ££'s. Oh & my due date has now changed.. Baby was measuring 13w1D today aparently so EDD is now 26th Aug. 

Anywho, thats all.. Speak to you all tomorrow I'm off to bed.xx


----------



## veng

i will try my hardest to hold off Nicole  
well I'm off to my parents today to hang out with my mum trying to distract myself  I'm back to work Monday so I'm hoping time will fly


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Veng I think it might be too early to test although I remember I tested to make sure I got a negative to ensure all the drugs had left my body, not sure if you would want to do this though        

Nicole I am fine honey, getting achy and out of breath but really enjoying every minute starting to look big now though, I have a bump pic somewhere will try to fish it out.  Glad your scan went well honey    

Sally I hope your feeling better today 

Morning to everybody else Natalie, MB, Vikki and anybody else I may have missed


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls xxx

<a href=http://www.123glitter.com/comments-graphics/Happy_Friday/ target="_blank" title="BB Forum Image Comments">


----------



## Hopeful J

http://pregnancyandbaby.com/pregnancy/baby/Madame-Zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience-2.php

dunno if you ladies hav seen this 

xxx


----------



## vikki75

good morning  
feeling abit better today  
going shopping tomorrow at the market in north weald cant wait going to spoil myself lol
veng dont you dare test !!!  lol
nicole so glad your scan went well   weeks are flying by 
sal hope your feeling abit better xx you off to alton towers ??
big     for everyone xx


----------



## KellyG

The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the early evening. After a labor lasting approximately 30 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 9 pounds, 13 ounces, and will be 19,19-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and a little patch of auburn hair. 

JADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 9lb WTF


----------



## Hopeful J

LMAO Kelly i got a 13lb BOY!  

xx


----------



## KellyG

Haaaahaaa Jade so its well accurate then lmao u ok?


----------



## watn1

Jade! how Bizarr! 

The day you deliver, outside will be foggy. Your baby will arrive in the evening. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 12 ounces,    and will be 18 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and some black hair. 

Kelly/Jade -  

Vik's - Glad you are feeling better today.. I am too for some reason  

Sal - Seen on your ** that your off to AT - You must be feeling a little better then?  

Lou - Yeah! Get the bump pic on!


----------



## Hopeful J

lol i bloody hope not, otherwise i'll be having avery pink boy  

Am cool lovely just waiting to go pie n mash shop mmmmm   hows you?

x


----------



## vikki75

lol i dun it an got a 13lb girl an im not even pg yet lol i think i got your one jade lol


----------



## watn1

The 4 hours on mine sounded great! Not to sure about the nearly 15lb boy!    Imagine.... OUCH!!

Jade - Pie & Mash!!! Yum sounds nice..   I've got ham & cheese salad sandwich for my lunch on brown bread! Nice!


----------



## Hopeful J

vikki75 said:


> lol i dun it an got a 13lb girl an im not even pg yet lol i think i got your one jade lol


LMAO nooooooooooo 13lbs thank you very much!! and it said i'd have a 35 hour labour 

when you off shoppin madam??

ok so i didnt get as far as the pie n mash shop Nic and instead settled for a ham salad baguette, s&v hula hoops and a snickers...oh and a can of cherry 7up  that should pacify me for at least an hour


----------



## KellyG

OMFG cherry 7up i love that, there is only 1 fing shop by me that does it omg i need a can


----------



## Hopeful J

Kels the ONLY shop i find that does it is a costcutter near my work so i try and stock up before going home on a friday   its my faaaaaaaaaaaaave

and fizzy laces sweets


----------



## Just a girl

The day you deliver, outside will be misty. Your baby will arrive in the evening. After a labor lasting approximately 12 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 11 pounds, 14 ounces, and will be 20-1/2 inches long. This child will have light blue eyes and a little patch of auburn hair. 

   It is so funny, but I am going to be praying I don't have a 11lb 14oz bubba 

Nic - Sorry your scan was a bit of an anti-climax but yay on all the extra ones your going to get 

Lou - Wheres this pic? 

Vikki - Have a good old shop at the weekend 

Jade - I love fizzy laces, my fav drink used to be sunkist but I haven't seen it about for years 

Veng - I could of done with this week off work too, I'd love to have a term time only contract!!! Well done for holding off on the testing!

Kelly - My top from River Island looked hideous with my trousers, I could of  - but just popped to little old peacocks and managed to find something that should ok!

Sal - Hope you had a good day hun and didn't over do it! 

So very pleased its Friday, let the weekend start! Leaving for Oxford about 12 tomorrow, we haved booked my friend a personal shopper for Debenhams during the day and have got some pink bubbly and chocolates to have whilst there then we are booked into Jamies Italian in the evening! Should be good but has come at the wrong time really DP only had one day of work this week, things are going quiet at his firm, ahhhh but trying not to get too stresed about it......... yet!

Have a great weekend girlies, big  to all x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley they give such ridiculous weights!! apparently i'll have madam on a misty day as well lol i bloody hope not, it will be june!!!  

Oooh i loved sunkist, wasnt there some big scandal about it once upon a time?   havent seen it in ages either! 

Good old Peacocks, you will ALWAYS find something in there its my favourate shop  

Have a lovely weekend girls, i am buggering off now  


xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Sunkist Scandal? Ooo I'm intrigued, have a great weekend hun x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Sneaking one more in LOL

yeah am sure i heard something or other about them using some chemical or something?? i could be (and probably am) wrong!    


Mwah xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

That's prob why I loved it soooo much  Bye x


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies  

  Hope you all have a good weekend   for those who have plans... Like you Hayley your gonna have a fab time  

I really fancy a glass of wine   

If anyone shops ononline two left feet have 15% off untill Sunday   The Quinny buzz 4 2009 that I am toying with getting only comes to £241 the cheapest i've found it is £320 bit early to be pushchair buying so hopefully the deal will come up again. They have some nice things on there & free deliver if you spend over £50.


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all 

Had a great time yesterday but couldnt walk properly   I was walking like i poo'd myself     least i didnt have to cook tea coz we had to go out for a meal with mil and the family. 
Waiting for the others to get up because freya's rash is so bad i want to take her to a walk in centre   I dont know if its eczema? But it looks awful. She is ok in herself though just pullin at her ears  

Hope everyone is well. Catch up when i get back


----------



## veng

sally i hope your little on is ok? my Sophies has eczema very mild and she uses E45 cream.

well im on day 9 and trying to distract my self maybe it will get better when i go back to work monday? i have a terrible head ache   im going to walk my doggie in a little while and Craig said he will take me out to eat as the girls are sleeping over at there nans tonight


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh veng hunni hope your head ache gets better    

Took freya to the clinic and what a waste of time    I didnt know it was nurse lead and they have no idea what it is. Said it could be anything from measles to viral    So im taking to my gp on monday. Also poor ds has an ear infection and given antibiotics. She said one of his ears stick out more than the other and is concerned about it as its the one with infection and she cant see the gromit in there either  
My ov's are hurting today too so think i over did it yesterday   Kids enjoyed it though  

You lot sound like your all gonna have hoooooooooooooge babies    Lets hope you have c-sections or you will have buckets


----------



## veng

morning ladys
i have a confession i tested this morning and it is a realy faint     i think i will test again tomorrow im only on day 10


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng     You naughty girl But sayin that i tested early and got a very faint + so looking good hun


----------



## watn1

Veeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg!!!!      I knew you wouldn't hold out   As you know I tested from Day 7 and got a feint BFP.. So I would say Congrats sweetie!!        I bet words just can't describe your excitement  

Sally - Glad you enjoyed alton Towers. Sorry your kiddies are poorly. Hope they are both better soon.x


----------



## veng

thanks Sally and Nicole i know i an naughty 
even Craig said looks good as at first he said if you test i will not belive it till thur


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole poor ds has got up worse even with antibiotics   Drs for both tomorrow  

Veng i tested everyday from 8dpt and started to get a faint + from 11dpt and even though i was gettin faint + i still didnt believe it untill otd


----------



## watn1

Ah bless him Sal - Must be horrible when the kids are poorly.  

Veng - I didn't really believe it untill I peed on a ClearBlue digital test on about Day 10 I think.. They don't lie


----------



## vikki75

veng congrats again hun xx
me im so stupid i got thrush an my nurse sed i could take the oral pill for it so i took it   but then read not to take if trying for ababy   im worried now


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Congrats hunny, its sounding positive, will you be testing every day now?  Have a nice meal out tonight   x

Sal - I can't believe the nurse couldn't be a bit more specific regarding freya's rash, she should at least be able to rule out something like measles - crazy , anyway hope your poorly house gets better soon  

Vikki - Try not too worry hun  Maybe your just not meant to take it incase you were pregnant at that time but seeing as you wont be until Thursday , I think you should be OK 

Nicole - How's your weekend going hun?

Well our night away was nice, but really tired now - the restaurant was lovely and very reasonably priced. 
I jumped on the scales at my mums house when picking up the dog and I've put on 17lbs so far through pregnancy, I'm now 11stone3lb and have just been and bought half the chocolate supply from my local shop so there will prob be another couple of lbs by 9pm tonight! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekends x


----------



## vikki75

hi jag ive actually just read that the reason they put it on the box is cos they dont have a license to sell to pregnant women   i found it in ask a pharmisist so im feeling a lil better about it now   wat would i do with out FF lol
glad you enjoyed you weekend hun an 17lbs not that bad   since ive been having tx without getting pg ive put on 1 st 1/2 lol wat im going to be if i do get pg lol


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Pleased you can relax now, well at least for a couple of days anyway!   You getting all excited about your transfer?


----------



## vikki75

i actually cant wait lol just hope i get the same as veng lol but i wont test early i promise im not going to have any tests near me till the day lol


----------



## veng

thanks ladys  
good luck vikki for thursday  and good luck with not testing early    i think i will test with a digital tomorrow morning and if it comes up postive i will wait till test day (thursday to use my last digital


----------



## Just a girl

*Vikki* - Starting out with good intentions, thats what I like to hear  - I purposely didn't have any tests in the house and then went out and bought some on day 9 (a triple pack!) and really, really wanted to test but was so scared but I resisted until day 13!
So excited for you hun, this has got be to be the one           

*Veng* - I'll be looking forward to your news tomorrow, lots of  and   

x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki i dod the same with verucca (sp?) cream for lily. I got it home and it said from age 12+ so i asked Maz on here n she said it only coz they not licensed to give it younger children 

Oh ladies i feel so guilty   I had some left over drugs so decided to sell them as they cost me ( long story   ) Anyway someone turned up today and i know her off the boards   I feel awful takin money off someone i know and if she had told me in the first place i would have let her have them


----------



## KellyG

VENG                              

I tested early think it was 10dpt soooo yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 

Sally regarding big babies, i already have a bucket so im ok lol dont feel guilty hun your the last person to fell like that after what you have put your body thru for someone else. Im sure she would be glad they were cheaper anyway 

Vikki, a bit more reassurance from me, i had the thrush pill the week b4 i started tx i didnt even see my doc, i told him i wanted the thrush cleared up b4 i started tx and he prescribed it for me. I think its better to take it cos it clears your bits out IYKWIM 

Hayley  

Nicole How u doing fat yet??


----------



## veng

i used a digital this morning i only have one more digital so im only going to test thursday morning before i leave for blood test  its great seeing the words Pregnant


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - I logged on to see that! Woohoooooooooooo      CONGRATULATIONS hunny     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Morning 
Nicole, Jade, Lou, Kelly, Vik, Sal, MB, Nat, Nic, W4M - Happy Monday!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG veng    Im so happy for you hun wooohooo fantastic news


----------



## Hopeful J

Veng       brilliant news hunny am soooo happy for you   



Vikki you silly sausage   are you gearing up for thursday? hehe just make sure you get everything out the way woman coz after thurs you aint moving and thats an order!   xxx



Hayley thanks for the list hun   - you're not the only one eating their way through the shops chocolate supply trust me   xx



 @ your 'bucket' Kells lol you havent got long now madam! Have you had any more pains or anything? 



Sally how did you get on with FReya and the gp today? have you been yet? xxx



Nic lol thanks for another website sale update - something tells me you've been spending quite a bit of time online shopping?    


xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Girls

This is my bump









Right try and catch up now....

Hope you have had lovely weekend girls.

My you have been chatty this weekend girls.

Nicole get some non alcoholic wine honey I have had some in the past and it tastes the same as the real thing

Sally hoping your feeling better hun 

Veng woohooo  on your       

Vikki I am sure if the nurse said it was ok for you to take the oral tablet for your thrush you will be fine


----------



## KellyG

Awww Lou ur bump is lovely hope your ok 

Jade i get the pains all the time, but my cons isnt worried so im not either.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Kelly, bet your big now hey hun with twinnes?


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade can you believe i couldnt get freya an appointment but coz im takin ds and dd im gonna make them see her too  

Lou fantastic bump hunni  

Im still gettin pains   Im ok first thing in the morning but as the day goes on it gets worse. Clinic are ringin me later so will tell them


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Sally sorry your still in pain honey


----------



## watn1

Veng -  I am sooo Happy for you hun.x

Kelly - I'm starting to get a little pop belly Well its more then a pop belly really as nothing fits me, We're off to next today to get me some new stuff 

Jade -  Yeah I'm always shopping online! I never shop in the shops. I hate it! It's way too much hassle 

Lou - Good Idea hun.. I have had some of the Sainsburys non alco wine and it did actually taste like wine. Might grab a bottle for next weekend.. Well actually i'm going out at the weekend so I might have a c heeky glass.. Just the 1  

Hayley - Do you have chocolate cravings then? I'm more of a sweet person really Fizzy Harribos are my fav I love them 

Vik's - This week IS the week hun.. I bet you are soooo excited.. Thrush! YUK! Feel for you It's horrible but your pill should clear it.x

Sally - Can't believe you can't get an appointment for a child! I thought my docs was bad.. They have a rediculas rule for same day appt you have to ring at 8:30am but you can never get through Its stupid!


----------



## Hopeful J

Kells ahh well they'll be here soon! 
Wheres your recent bump pic woman??  


Awwwwwwww Lou look at your bubba bump!!!!   i cant believe how fast time is going by....


Sally thats terrible!   you make sure you get them to see her hun 
Have you got anything to take for the pain?    



Nic i'm not a shopper at all!   i only tend to venture out if i know what i want and even then i like to get it and go, i hate mooching around although DP loves it   and with internet shopping i'm waaaay impatient , i want my goods now now now lol


xxx


----------



## watn1

I feel ya jade   I hate it! I don't really food shop either. We had Tesco home delivery   We're so lazy  

Change of subject.. But has anyone thought about what your gonna do in your nursey yet?


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies xx
just got back from clinic an scan was fine again lol lininig is 10 so et is booked for 12 oclock thursday cant wait so excited start my bullets tonight  wow i cant believe i got this far again just  it makes a  result as ive been told definintly no fresh cycle cos my left ovary is still big an the songraph<(cant spell it ) women sed she thinks its cos theres some ting in side it  so i could end up having it removed !!  not impressed !!so pray its a bfp this time round x


----------



## watn1

WooHoo Viks!! Roll on Thursday! When are they taking your embies out then? Don't worry about the no more fresh cycles because this is going to work for you.xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Vik glad to hear its all go hun, i second what Nic said that you dont have to worry about fresh cycles    

Sorry to hear the lefty is still playing up, when will you find out if it has to be taken out?

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

nicole there taking the embies out on wednesday   ihope it does work this time im getting well nervous dont think i want to test at all i think ill wait to see if af arrives lol cant stand the butterflys i get in my stomach waiting for the answer lol got accu tomorrow but i wanted to go have it on the day of et but its all to much driving from romford to ingatestone then to regents park then back after et to ingatestone thats for opening an closing of the uterus but its manic ill just want to go to bed after with my **** in the air lol 
jade im not sure my consultant dont look to worried about it so i dunno lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh thats ok if she was worried you'd know about it  

Isnt there an Accu nearer to you hun that's crazy! 

xx


----------



## vikki75

jade there probably is but i really like gillian shes gr8 so ill just have to go on friday if shes open then (i dont think she is actually lol  ) oh well i go on the monday wateva lol 
thought Jay was gonna have a week off but his only having thursday friday an the weekend off so on monday ill be on my own   wont know wat to do with my self lol
thank God you`s are all here xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Yeah its best to stay with what/who you know and are comfy with  

Have never tried accu - i must try it! everyone i know that does it speaks very highly of it.

Ahhh Viks, will make sure i get all my work done so can spend next week on here   although i have midife on monday and got the day off friday for (yet another) scan  

xxx


----------



## vikki75

ahhh hunny 
i just read something quite disturbing actually it was obout my clinic im with its upset me now  but i suppose people can have a opinion 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158332.0


----------



## Hopeful J

oooooh i just had a read  

to be honest hun thats only 2 opinions so i wouldnt fret about it as long as YOU feel comfythat's all that matters.
Am a bit put out by the make up comment actually, with all due respect if i'm in there for et/ec the last thing i'll be worrying about is what makeup /purfume people are wearing!  

Anyhoo i have a tendancy to let my gob get me in trouble so i'll leave it there


----------



## vikki75

lol yeah i think so lol   its just gave me a fright really cos i had icsi too ! an the doc shes talking about is mine an shes so lovely   im annoyed


----------



## Hopeful J

Go write your own review then sugar!!   


Those replies have probably put that poor lady off the clinic now, mean witches  

xx


----------



## vikki75

i will once i get bfp xxx thats a definent lol
dont get me wrong there are some times ive wanted to moan but its not that bad lol let me just prove them wrong lol


----------



## Hopeful J

That's right hun, get your bfp then you can splatter it on there  

I dont think anyone will find a clinic they 1000000% adore and cant moan about ANYTHING - if there was such a place am sure we'd all be there! 


x


----------



## vikki75

exactly lol


----------



## swhattie

Ooh just had a read of that too.... mmmmm.... I think everyone has different views on a clinic they're at, I have a completley different view of my clinic now than I did last year - its how you feel Vik not anyone else....

On the make up side of things - I love my slap so if I was told I wasnt allowed to wear none and then the doctor had some on I'd be peeved!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki i was told no perfume or make up for et but my cons had aftershave on   Didnt make a differance though coz i still got pregnant. As long as you are happy thats all that matters   

Had to wait well over an hr to see the dr to be told its a "viral" rash   Isnt everything a viral rash   She is happy though so thats all that matters   And ds is on yet more antibiotics   poor boy is in so much pain


----------



## vikki75

hi MB i thought the reason you cant wear make up an stuff in case something goes wrong an you have to have a emergency op  , but to be honest i still had eyeliner on myself lol 
sal hope they get better soon hun xx


----------



## Hopeful J

for ds Sally hope he feels better soon  

Ahh bless Freya as long as she's ok thats the main thing  

I think the makeup/purfume thing is something to do with if anything happens under anaestethic (sp?) they need to see your skin colour etc am i right? i know the nail varnish thing is so they can check how quick the colour comes back etc so am assuming its all the same reasons?  

xx


----------



## swhattie

They dont give anasthetic where I am so perhaps they're just being mean and dont want me to look prettier than them!


----------



## Hopeful J

Manny am sure even without it you're more beautiful then them  

(u like what i did there? LOL) 

xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Jade guess what im drinking mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh oooh where'd you get it!!!

my blinkin shop hasnt got any today  

xxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Again all.. Sorry I dissapeared I had to do a training course  

Vik's don't worry about it! Everyone that will review anything will be on their on judgement and just because a handful of people say horrible things there's normally a underlining reason. Take me for example you know how awful my clinic were to me.. But I got what I wanted at the end of it and if i had to i'd take it all over again to get the same result. Would I of felt differently if I'd of got a BFN?.. probably.. & I defo wouldn't of gone back there for another cycle but hey ho! As long as your comforitable there thats all that matters. There's plently of women who don't have any complaints about my clinic but a small handfull will have. 

RE: the makeup - that was never told to me, Only not to wear perfume.. I had m EC & ET with makeup on  

Jade / kelly - You thought about your nursery yet? I'm putting DP's artisic side to use and he's painting things on the wall.. Like this maybe...


----------



## KellyG

Jade they had some in the londis by me and now its all gone   I have heartburn so i need milk now lol

Nicole, my dh should have the nursery finished by friday just went to b&Q to see if they had any more of the paint we need, you will have to wait too see what it looks like... i love that pic nic

Vikki please dont worry like jade said it was only 2 opinions i bet that have way more bfp than they do complaints


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh love the nursery pic! 

Well at the moment she doesnt have a nursery as we're still in our flat  the house we were going for at xmas fell through so its back to looking again and i've yet to see anythying that takes my fancy so the plan is to stay in the flat until she's a few months old and save more money 

Am decorating the flat at the moment, DP ripped down all the nets and started ripping off wallpaper this weekend so next weekend we'll have new paper etc have chosen pink, black and white for the bedroom for madam - it sounds peculiar but imagine a french boudoir if you will  alot more elegant then it sounds i promise lol

http://tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:byEblQn-BMR4jM:http://www.wetwalls.com/images2/kids/kids6.jpg

oh i ate a pack of crisps Kells and now i feel sick (i know crisps dont agree with Remi.....but yet i still eat them....why?  ) am leaving at 4 to go see SIL - my rotten brother left her on friday so she's very very down in the dumps  hopefully she'll have some cans in as i know my nephew loves it 
xxx


----------



## watn1

Ah bless her jade..   Hasn't he done this before to her? 

That room is for a boy and if we have a girl I am having a light pink room with a massive silvery/white tree with diamonte pink & clear flowers and then Tinkerbell and friends flying around the room with lots of their fairy dust.


----------



## Hopeful J

OOoh love the ideas Nic *jots them down and hides them* lol

yeah they had a rocky patch a few months ago - everythings been fine n dandy, i was round there last week and they were all over eachother!!! Friday he got a phonecall and took it in the bedroom - told my SIL she couldnt come in then soon as he was done he came out and left her   packed his case and trotted round my mums where his been since then. 

I smell a rat tho - why all of a sudden after the phonecall as everything was cool up til then? and he went out saturday to take the kids out, didnt return to my mums til sunday morning at 7.30 but he didnt stay at home? all sounds very suspect to me. He's also STUCK to his phone, texting away every blinkin second, i went to kiss him on the head when i left my mums on sat and if you saw how quick he moved his phone so i couldnt see the text!!! i think the dirtbag is seeing someone else. 

poor cow is destroyed and she has no family here as they all moved to south africa so am taking round some chocs and wine tonight


----------



## watn1

Ah Bless her.. Sounds like he may be seeing someone else.   The grass is never greener though!   Hopefully she will be able to see past life without him if it comes to that. x


----------



## Hopeful J

I think the dirty git is dipping his wick elsewhere - he's not the type to go with 'anyone' tho so i have a feeling its that SKANK he went out with in school that i thought he was seeing before   i'll have to put a slap for her on IOU until Bubs comes  

She's a beatiful girl so she wont stay on the shelf long bless her, my nephew is worrying me more as he thinks he's getting a new dad or mum now and wrote my bro a letter so he wont forget him   


Anyway we'll see how it pans out before i start going into one lol all i can do now is support them i suppose


----------



## vikki75

nicole hun did you get spotty with progynova ive just looked in the mirror an got about 6 on my chin!!! sorry for the change of convo  
jade ahhh poor girl bless her   men!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Right i'm outta here 

luv ya long time ladies xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

bye hunnie take care xxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Vikki - Yes I did hun.. I got quite a few and my face has only just started tp clear up the last few days since I stopped them last week. as soon as 1 pimple went 3 would come.. It was a right pain in the bum! All worth it though hun.xx

See ya Jade -   your nephew   Thats so sad  

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - I had a read hun and like all the others have said try not too worry , its just a couple of opinions and its really how happy you are that counts, my clinic made a couple of mistakes but I loved all the staff there and thats what made me happy and comfortable about going and by the sounds of things your happy with your consultant so just focus on that!

Nicole - Yep I have a real bad sweet tooth at the moment (much, much worse then usual ) its mainly chocolate but in the shopping centre near me there is a pick and mix cart and I can't walk past it without buying a bag of giant strawberries! The old wives tale is that sugary cravings indicate a girl so I reckon your dp will painting tinkerbell on those walls  

MB -  So will you be having to 'not wear any makeup and deoderant' anytime soon?  

Jade - Sorry your brother is being a sod! I hope your evening goes OK 

Lou - Love the bump pic 

Sal - Glad Freyas rash wasn't anything serious 

Veng - - Hows life on cloud nine today  

Kelly - You ok hun?  I'm about to publicly join your club 

Well I can say now I undestand what kelly was talking about when she said she thought she was growing mens bits!!!!!!  After a bit of   at the weekend, I swelled up, everything got huge, proper scary , had to make a cold compress and everything to take it down , my dp wasn't too supportive and called me mutant f****y     

Off to see Thriller tonight with teen parents so best go get ready, have a good evening ladies x x x


----------



## swhattie

Hi Mutant Muff - yes I shall be required to not wear make-up very shortly!!


----------



## watn1

mutant f****y     A cold Compress!!    Passion killer or what?


----------



## sallyanne1

Guess what............ i rang my clinic and can do my own cycle after af number 2 i can even start on day 21 if i want which is the middle ( or should be ) of April   just got to decide if we go April or May. All depends if the carpasses its MOT in march   
and is anyone else having probs with the smilies?? Everytime i click one i get 4 of them        oh more that time


----------



## veng

evening ladys im doing good hayley not sure if it has sunk in yet i keep look at the tests to check im not


----------



## Just a girl

Hey girls, 

Glad I've been so much amusement for you all   - just you all wait until your nice tucked in bits start swelling and protruding and see how funny it is then   

Manny - Thanks for that ' bag'! and pleased to hear all is going well    

Nicole - Hey lady!!!  Luckily it was most apparent afterwards 

Sal - Flipping heck hun, I can't believe you can get going again so soon - thats great news, we'll be calling you Mother Hubbard soon  

Veng - I did that too   by my OTD I had all 3 of them sat on my bedside unit and I kept them there for ages, loved seeing those 2 blue lines (had never seen them before! )

Back from seeing Thriller at the theater it was really good, loved it with all the old Jackson 5 and Michael classics, a couple of lame ones like earth song but other then that it was cool, recommend it if it comes anywhere near you all 

Night, night lovelies x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww i think they are mean for takin the mik hun    Wait till they get big grapes hangin from thier      Glad you had a nice time hun

Im off to dorathy perkins later to get a new top from my birthday money   Im going out Saturday nite for the first time this yr   Just watch it rain


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been chatty got to get some work done today as was only in for a few hours yesterday due to antenatal class and I have my Nephew this afternoon but just wanted to wish Vikki best of luck with thos embies xxxx


----------



## watn1

Sally - Big what? coming from where?!!!!    I'm going out on Sat and need to go find something to wear.. It should be fun trying to find something!

Hayley - I don't even think we have a theater anywhere near here   Not that i've ever seen.. I've only been once in London to see Grease. 

Vikki - What time are thr taking your embies out? Are they calling you or are you to call them? will be thinking of you.x

Lou - Have a good day hun.x


----------



## vikki75

you girls make me  
morning to all just a quick one as im off for accu today  
nicole im not sure hun wat time there taking them out but i think they`ll ring me havent got a clue lol if they dont ill ring them getting so impatient now but scared witless 
sal thats gr8 news about you cycling in april may  
MB hows you tx going hun whens EC ??


----------



## KellyG

Morning my ladies

Hope you are all ok

Vikki   for ur embies babes

Hayley I told u we can have a foo compertition  

Sally great news hun, wont be long and u will have another freya runing up the walls

Jadey where u b??

Lou How u doing??

Im watching one tree hill then my mummmmmmmmmmy is making me pancakes omg i cant wait heheheheh 

Loves ya xxx


----------



## watn1

Sally - Forgot to say that it's great news about your TX!   Your car passes it's MOT!

Kelly - We have pancakes for later   YUM!

Vik's - I am sure they will call you shortly then hun.

I am full of the cold!   Can't stop blinking sneezing!


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls    

     for your embies Vik!!  


Oh Hayley you got a funky-foo too   is it painful?   mine seems to be intact at the mo   not that i can really see it properly  

I want to see Thriller! it was my faaaaaaaaaverate video as a child - i used to call it dancey dancey horribles     always wanted MJ's red jacket, never got it though  




Kelly i is here baby! just finished a can of the good stuff   maybe a bit early as it seems to have sent Remi in a frenzy and am now getting kicked inside out  

MMmmmmm can mummy make me some pancakes pwease?   i was greedy and ate my lunch on the drive to work   lol


Awwww Nic   hope you feel better soon hun  


Sally so not long til you go again! howe many more bubbas you aiming for? DP wants 6  



Lou   have a nice time with nephew hun 


xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Lots of     for those embies hunny  

Jade - Try to go to see it hun, It was really good feel good stuff and I wouldn't call myself a MJ fan , 

Kelly - Who's gonna judge?    

Nicole - Red herring has a few nice maternity bits I tried on a paisley dress thing whilst in Oxford but didn't have shoes with me to wear with it, and if its quite a dressy afair ASOS have a quite a few nice dresses, I like the white and black on the first page of the mat section!

Sal - Happy Shopping hunny, DP's got lots of nice stuff too but all seemed to be non maternity 

I want pancakes now - you lot  gonna have to wait a while though!  x x x


----------



## watn1

Yum scrummy yum! I have just made 2 of the nicest pancakes ever.... I never even wasted any mix like i normally do while failing to toss them.   Baby must be having a sugar rush as I have had them coated in sugar


----------



## veng

ive been super lazy and bought ready made pancakes just re heat and eat


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies 
had my accu today an got it for free !!!   cos im going in on thursday morning an eveninig b4 an after et so she sed it was a lot of money in one week so she gave me today free ,
im having pancakes with MIL an famo later cant wait  
cant wait for the call from embie man tomorrow im praying they survive  
cant wait xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh im so naughty. I had £35 of birthday money and went to dorothy perkins and ended up spending £53   I couldne decide between http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=20552&storeId=12552&categoryId=134453&parent_category_rn=49448&productId=1072978&langId=-1
And http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=20552&storeId=12552&categoryId=116944&parent_category_rn=88619&productId=1079030&langId=-1 So i got both   Only prob is now which do i wear


----------



## Just a girl

There both very nice hun, wear one and take the other in a bag and then get changed half way through the night, it would be like presenting an awards ceremony!


----------



## watn1

I like the second one Sal.. Ony because I have it.. Although in Black  

Vik's - That was nice of your acu lady. How sweet.. I'll be popping in tomorrow awaiting your embie news.

Evening Hayley  

Just wating for DP to come back from the chippy! I feel really sick this eve and i'm not sure why   He's off to london tomorrow overnight so I will get the whole bed to myself   Can't wait!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all, well I was a pig with my pancakes and ended up with heartburn   but feeling ok this morning.

Nicole hope your feeling better hun

Vikki great news on the free accu

Sally lovely tops hun

Jade, MB, Natalie, Veng and everybody else I may have missed good morning


----------



## wishing4miracle

sally-just a question.so youve done a full egg donor cycle and theyre giving you a whole cycle to yourself now??or you doing egg share??


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies

Back from the hospital.... They found nothing! Its good news I know but I am a bit gutted... So we are unexplained all the way, but still cant get pregnant with IVF!   I am so frustrated!

Hello to everyone!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie your poor thing I can understand you need a reason why it hasn't happened, have you tried accupuncture or hypnotherapy a girl I chat to on another thread gor pg after a few times when using this alongside IVF treatment hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley im doing egg share again hun x

Lou i asked my eldest and her boy friend n they said the dress just dont know what to wear on my legs lol

So what now natalie??


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Lou...

Sally.... Now we do IVF.... We have nothing left to try. Not even sure I want to do IVF this year now. I am tired of it all! All the cr*p with nothing to show for it! 

If anyone has a magic wonde, can i borrow it please?!


----------



## watn1

Nat -   If I had a wonde believe me i'd gove it you   You WILL get there hun. I know it must be so hard to go through 3 treatments but you must stay positive that it WILL work  for you hunny. It WILL! You have to believe that! xx

Sal - I wear leggings with mine the lobger ones that eave about a inch at your ankles again from Dotty P's Or just pain back tights will look fine.. But quite thick ones else they'll look silly.

Lou - Serves you right with the pancakes   I made DP some when he got in but thought i'd best not have anymore else the baby would be having a sugar overdose  

Vikki - Any news yet hun?  

Veng - So how is being pregnant treating you?  

W4M - Are you thinking of cycling again? 

I still have the cold! & infact last night woke up with a nose bleed! I am so tired as that was at 2am then I couldn't get back to sleep and DP got up at 4am to go to london and I couldn't get back off again so I was up cleaning the kitchen at 5:30am


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you poor thing with the nose bleed very common on pg though hun due to the extra blood rushing around keeping lo going    Try some fresh honey, lemon and hot water


----------



## watn1

Thanks Lou.. I actually have all of that in the cupboard so will give it a whirl later... Sounds rank but my nose is still full of blood! Had to change the pillowcase and everything last night it was quite a lot and didn't stop for about 15 minutes. I did google it and as you say its common so not going to worry unless it starts to happen all the time. DP must be shattered as all I do is keep him up at night. I bet he'll be glad of a night of sleep tonight without me!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole bless make the most of having the bed to yourself honey, I agree unless the nosebleeds start happening constantly don't worry although do mention to your MW hun (I always tell mine everything just so she is aware) xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh i always suffered with nose bleeds when pregnant with freya. I had them everyday


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies got a call at 11 all 4 thawed nicely just waiting now to see if they divide an embie man calling this afternoon with any news    im soo soo scared so im not actually celebrating the fact they survived the thaw until ive heard there divideing !lol 
although today ive been so tearful an dont know why   just want it over with now  
hope you girls are A>O>K


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> hello girlies got a call at 11 all 4 thawed nicely just waiting now to see if they divide an embie man calling this afternoon with any news   im soo soo scared so im not actually celebrating the fact they survived the thaw until ive heard there divideing !lol
> although today ive been so tearful an dont know why  just want it over with now
> hope you girls are A>O>K


Vikki I am    for your embies to start dividing honey


----------



## vikki75

thanks lou xx 
how ya feeling? sweetie?


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> thanks lou xx
> how ya feeling? sweetie?


I'm good can't wait to finish work got another 4 weeks.


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki      Its awful just waitng hun


----------



## watn1

Thats great vik's        they keep dividing.. How come you only had 4 out? I thought you were taking them all out to go for blasts? 

Sal - Oh No! So maybe i will get nose bleeds often then.

Lou - I will tell my midwife about it.. Im going next week to have my triple bloods done


----------



## vikki75

nicole my doc sed  to try with 4 1st cos otherwise i wont have any left an i cant do a fresh cycle this is my only chance xxx


----------



## watn1

Ah I see. Thats all you need really. I ended up with 4 after the thaw and still had the 2 to transfer.


----------



## vikki75

cant stop worrying though   just wish they would call me back an let me know how there doing    hate this waiting game ! just want to be up the duff lol at least pupo lol


----------



## Just a girl

Just a quickie girls,

Vikki - Good luck for your phonecall hunny   , being tearful is perfectly normal considering the amount of pressure you must be feeling waiting around for your news 
x x x


----------



## vikki75

how long does anyone know does it take them to start dividing after being thawed? 
jag hun thank you xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki try this board honey http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0


----------



## watn1

Vik's.. Well I was told the very next day i.e 5 thawed out of the 6 but 1 didn't divide at all then the other 4 divided but 2 were slower then the others ours went upto 6 & 8 cells within 48 hours as I had a Day 2 transfer. I think within 24 hours after thawing they would be able to tell you which ones are Ok.     Try not to worry sweetie I am sure they are doing just fine.x

I found this site for you: http://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/dev.html


----------



## Hopeful J

Am sooooo tired! Been a bl**dy busy day just wanted to pop in and giv Viks lots of    

am   for the embies hunny! so glad all 4 are ok

i cant stop just wanted you to know am thinking of you and i be back soon 

xxxxxxxx

 to everyone xx


----------



## veng

hi everyone

my OTD is tomorrow i can;t real believe I'm pregnant in till the blood test come back  

Vikki so glad your eggies made the defrost your almost there  

Nat   it must be so frustrating 

hi Nicole.Hayley,jade.Lou,wishing4miracle,sally


----------



## KellyG

Vikki any news yet huni??   

Nicole I had one the other day and bleed all over my nice new top which, thank god is ok lol

Veng All the best with your blood test but we know the answer dont we  

Hayley, Jade my sexyness hope ur ok 

Mwah to the rest of you xx


----------



## vikki75

thanks girlies   
still waiting for call i even rang them up an the nurse sed shes personnally gonna go to the lab an find out  
i think my embies were 3-4 cell when frozen so hopefully there get to aleast 6-8 cells  
my embies were frozen on day 2 so does that mean im having a day 4 transfer??


----------



## veng

thanks kelley  

vikki sounds like it would be a 4 day transfer


----------



## Just a girl

Just come home for my MW apt but she can't make it today, she has a labour to attend - I'll guess I'll let her off this once!

*Nat* - So happy there was nothing wrong found during your op today but completely understand your frustration hun at being 'unexplained'   , 
I was so convinced that surely there was no such thing and at each stage of my tx I kept waiting to be told they had discovered the reason why I hadn't conceived naturally but no!

*Nic* - Ahhh poor you, reading about your nose bleed made me feel weird! I had real broken sleep last night too, woke at 1.15 for a pee, 4.15 then 5.30 when dp came home from work, have felt like poo all day and the parents all said I looked 'peaky' nice 

*Vik* - Hope they ring back soon!

*Veng* - Have you told all your family yet or you waiting until tomorrow?

*Jade, Lou, Kelly, Sal* 

I'm so flipping tired today think I may go for a nap now I'm at home 
Oh my friends sister has lent me an angel sounds doppler but I can't find the hb, is it diffifcult to locate or am I being rubbish and just not doing it right?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Oh my friends sister has lent me an angel sounds doppler but I can't find the hb, is it diffifcult to locate or am I being rubbish and just not doing it right?


Where does your MW normally do it on your tummy, I haven't done it before and I know it can take a while to locate so don't panic


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley babes it can take a while like Lou said - plus its always alot further down then you think  
Have you got the gel hun?

Viks       try to keep busy sweety so the time flies 


Veng do you have bloods tomorrow then? will you get the results same day? ahhhh its exciting but we all know what they will say  


Kells   am ok thanks hun, just undergone some mahoosive growth spurt the last few days and feeling all achey and fat   am not complaining tho i promise! How's you? xxx


am trying to find a dress to wear friday, ASOS have some nice ones but have you seen how short they are!   not for my chunky legs i tell ya

Nic, Lou  and Sally


----------



## vikki75

i spoke to the embie women an she sed she wont be able to tell me anymore about the embryo`s until tomorrow morning an she promised she`d fone me b4 i go for accu at 830 to let me know if there divided or not so far they havent but its still early so ... huh so im still in limbo about it all can just see this going pear shaped on me   why me  sorry about the me me me post


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I don't know anythng about FET but I know that I had to wait until the next day for any news on the embies.  I really hope and pray they are dividing honey and you have some fab news for us tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful J

I had to wait too sweety - keep some PMA babes its not over til the fat bird sings


----------



## watn1

Vik's - I can't see them doing anything yet untill overnight, As they were already 3-4 cell going from that link I posted they won't divide again for another 12 hours. Try not to worry, Hard I know.. I remember that sleepless night like it was yesterday. I think you will be having a Day 3 transfer as I think I remember the first fert day as Day-0.x

Hayley - Sorry you too are feeling poop! I have just had half an hour sleep  I really can't be bummed to cook anything for tea so am just going to KFC for some pop corn chicken  Sorry I can't help with the Doppler as I always find mine really low down and infact last night it took me ages to find as the baby had moved up slightly. Try some Google searches.. The baby will be somwhere you wouldn't even think! Here's a youtube Vid maybe try looking around here... 



You will need to hold the doppler in 1 place for a few seconds at a time as they do tend to pick up after a few seconds.

Jade / Kelly / Sally 

Veng - Of course your PG hun! The digital told you so


----------



## vikki75

nicole thanks hun did you not find out about your till the day of transfer??


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - My SIL didn't find out until the day of her transfer


----------



## vikki75

well that makes me feel alot better mwah xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Right back at ya x


----------



## vikki75

right girls i wont be on tomorrow so if jadey poos dont mind ill txt her the news xx 
love ya all loads xxxxx


----------



## veng

evening ladys  
ok i just did my last digital i was trying to hold out till morning till i go for my blood test but could not    and i let my girls see it and they were both jumping up and down bless


----------



## watn1

Ah Veng - Bless them! How sweet. I think you can believe now hun.xx

Vik's - All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng so happy you now believe that you are  hun    

Oh I thought we would have some news from Vikki by now, I really hope those embies have been working hard over night

Morning all


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng yay     

Vikki hope your hanging in there hun     

Lou how are you hun?

I have a busy day. Lily has her first speech therapy session then i have to go to the gym then freya is back at the dr's coz her rash is driving her mad   Im gonna try and get them to test for allergies.

Luv to all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Poor Freya   

I am fine thanks Sally, off to the dentists shortly as chipped a tooth yesterday so just want to get it checked out


----------



## watn1

Morning All  

  Pay day for me today   No 2 guesses for what i'll be doing  

Sal - Hope they sort out that rash.. Poor thing!

Lou - I need to make a dentist appt too as my gums are bleeding ever so slightly when I brush.. I know its another common thing but I need to go.. I love my teeth!  

Vik's - Can't wait to hear your news.x

I've still got this pesky cold! It's got worse overnighht! If i sneeze one more time I'm sure baby will fall out


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you should go whilst you get all your tx for free honey, I have been and the dentist said my tooth is fine he would probably cause more damage filling it and as it just the corner he is going to leave it and just keep an eye on it.

I too have my gums bleeding alot, I just keep brushing for a few mins then rinse with mouthwash, its all the extra blood we have rushing around our bods....

LOL about your baby falling out


----------



## veng

Ive just had my blood test done at the clinic and they should call me back at 2 but the nurse said they have lots of bloods so may run late,I'm no nervous she said good luck and said sometimes we can get a false positive meaning it could be a late implanter or a m/c just so I'm prepared  now i craping myself


----------



## swhattie

Veng   what a stupid thing for a nurse to say - Im sure your more than aware of what could happen without her reminding ya


----------



## veng

i know this IVF already makes me feel like im losing it  thanks Manny


----------



## veng

ive been having some cramps the last few days and now im worryed after today   did anyone have cramps in the early weeks?


----------



## watn1

Veng - I had cramps all the time up untill about 8 weeks hun.. x


----------



## Hopeful J

Veng i'm part of the cramping club too babes so dont stress!  


Just heard from Miss Vikki, she is officially PUPO!!     

She has 2 precious embies on board a grade 1 8 cell and a grade 1/2 7 cell how fab is that!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

p.s Nic

Not sure if you know but there's a website called myvouchercodes.co.uk and they have discount vouchers for EVERYTHING you just type in the site you're buying from! I bought some ASOS stuff earlier for £56 but got a voucher which knocked it down to £44!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng the cramps are normal honey      

Vikki excellent news on your being PUPO and fab grades/cells of your embies hun, feet up now and relax honey


----------



## sallyanne1

Woohoo vikki      

Veng any news hun   

Lou hope the dentist was ok hun  

Hi jade you ok hun


----------



## Hopeful J

am all good Sally how are you babes?

ordered myself http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Maternity-Exclusive-Deep-Pocket-Jersey-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=507684&cid=5813&clr=Teal&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=_None for tomorrow night - is it me or does it look rather short for a mat dress!

xx


----------



## veng

ok just got my call and its a    
i was so worryed and my level is 288,what were your levels at this stage? i have a scan booked for 18th march     

vikki lots of (((sticky vibes)))


----------



## Hopeful J

Official congrats Veng!!  

no idea what my levels were as i never had bloods done


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng fab news honey                         

I didn't have my bloods done as I was in Bulgaria (naughty me)


----------



## watn1

Ooooh Jade I like that dress   I don't think its short but I would wear it with the leggings too.. I like it   I've been on that site but I always forget to look at it when I buy something.. I must look more often as I know there are always some great codes on there.

Veng - Congratulations   It's official you are PG!! Your levels are excellent hun. I had really high levels at 500 odd but that is because they think my pregnancy started as twinnies and that big bleed with clots was one of them that didn't make it past 5 weeks, but I have seen ladies with twinnes have levels in their 200's too. Anything over 50 is classed as a positive. Your well ok. x

Vikki - Woohooooooooooooo PUPO!! Excellent embies hun.. How strange your embies are the same as mine were! Bring on the BFP  


Hope everyone else is ok.xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Congratulations Veng!!!!      that blood level looks good to me!

Vikki - congrats on being pupo! Hope you got your feet up   

Jadey - loving the dress! I would wear it with leggings too  

Sally - how are you feeling?  

Hayley (W4M) you still here? Yes I am egg sharing again. Had most of my blood tests done today - got to wait for day 2-5 to get hormone profile done again and start pill then. DH got to get his HIV and Hep bloods done then off we go   Hope the boys are ok  

 to all

Nic x


----------



## sallyanne1

veng ya ya ya well done hunni

my poor baby has eczema   3 bloody weeks of seein dr n its infected now   Im so mad about it coz monday was told cant b coz if it was would have got b4 now   no wonder she been so itchy


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

Vikki - Woohoo hunny         , our Girlie is all PUPO 

Veng - So pleased its all official and you can really believe it now hun        (I didn't have bloods taken either)

Jade - Love the dress, and yep it does seem short but good short, definitely one with leggings or a nice pair of cut off coloured tights, yous gonna look all sexy mama   

Sal - Ahhh poor Freya   , has the Dr prescribed you creams and lotions for her?  Do you think it could be food related, a lot of eczema can be made worse with dairy products but its so hard when it prob makes up a large percentage of her diet, my niece's skin is made worse when she has fromage frais and she loves them bless her!

Nicole - So how much of your wages are left or have you managed to not go on the baby Dior site today   

Kelly - Hows you and the twinnnies hun? 

Lou - Hope your starting to wind down from work now?  

Manny - Hows things for you hun?  

Nat, Nic, W4M  

My MW rang this morning and she fitted me in over lunch and she couldn't get any blood from me today - for some reason since I've been pregnant nobody has been able to do it first go, takes 2 or 3 attempts but today she couldn't get any  got to go to the walk in clinic now!  Had a listen to the heartbeat again and it reached 160bpm and she said its sounds very much like a girl   I'm also now booked in to start 'parent craft' classes on Monday night, first session is 'labour and pain relief' with the birth video - oh can't wait   anyone else booked onto the nhs ones or going private for them? 

Hope your all OK, been to a winter BBQ tonight for a friends birthday and I'm still thawing out, its flipping freezing sitting outside in February with no vino to keep your warm 

x x x


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Your mental! it's freezing outside   bummer about your blood.. Ive got to have those triple bloods next week. Do they just take one lot? Aaaah so maybe a pink one for you hey? I got the doppler out again today to let my mum and sister listen to the baby and s/he peaked at 171. You'll be pleased to know I actually didn't buy anything at all today   I just couldn't see anything I liked and i'm kinda bored looking a white/Cream/Lemon clothes  

Sal - Aaaah poor Freya. I can't believe the Dr missed that   How bad it that? GP's are a load of poop generally.

Nic - Moving forward on your next cycle then, You will be jabbing away before you know it.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Hayley I went to my NHS class last night it was just a one off but very good all about pain relief and relaxation techniques, very informative.

TGIF hope your all ok girls


----------



## Hopeful J

Howdy Ladies 

How are we all today?

*NicW * thanks hun, make sure you voucher it in furture lady - i always laughed at my mum for using it but also got £30 off a new car stereo yesturday  love it! xx

*Nic * How's Grace and the boys hun? I cant beleive you're starting so soon  i wonder if i will too....  DP wants to have another straight away but we'll see how he feels when we have one crying bubba 
xxxx

*Sally* that is terrible  poor little baby, how can they see her so much and not diagnose it before now, these gp's make me bl**dy laugh  

*Hayley* baby  its coming today so we shall see lol have ordered the leggings and another vesty kinda top just incase  
Am the same with blood  i always come out covered in plasters  normally after trying so long the get it from the wrist but it blinkin well hurts!!!  xx

Hey *LouLou *  when do you usually start the classes?  I have midwife on monday (not that i want to go, have only seen her once the whole pregnancy  ) am i missing much if i dont see her? I have a consultants appt on friday with a scan so dunno if i should do both...... xxxx

*W4M * how you getting on hun? 

*Viks * lots of  and   for you hunny

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade you should see your MW honey, you will see her more and more the more you come to the end of your pregnancy.  I was told to ring about the classes after 30weeks, ask you MW about them.  Also ask her about your Health In Pregnancy Grant form too


----------



## Hopeful J

Thanks hun, i'll just have to go on monday and see what she says, its at 11.30 tho which is a pain as i'll have to leave work then come back   but oh well am off next friday for another scan so i should stop moaning! 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade your entitled to the time off work honey for your appointments, ask her to listen to baby's h/beat too x


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies  

bump rubs for all those expecting  

veng-a big congrates to you lovey        

~nic~-oh you lucky mare  i so want to have more tx.dont have the funds to though  

sally-all exciting stuff.how you been since ec??when you start tx again??next af??

vikki-well done on et.lots of      your way


----------



## watn1

Jade - You should see your midwife as much as you can. They do give you loads of good info. I got all the info of the classes of mine last time I seen her with all the numbers to call which she told me to do so at 25 weeks. She also gave me the places were they do aquanatal/yoga classes etc. As lou says you will get your health and pregnancy grant, She might sign it for you now being as you only have 1 week untill your 25 weeks. Then you need to send it off to get your £190   

Hayley - Have you done yours Or have you just missed it?

Lou - The MW gave me 4 classes they do here:  Labour & Delivery, Complications, Newborn, Breastfeeding. With the nmber to call. Also the number to call to go on my hossy visit which I am to call at 25 weeks too. 

Tesco never bothered arriving with my shopping last night   Called them this morning and they have no explanation why just that the driver brought it back   They can't bring it back out so now I have to go food shopping   I hate food shopping! & I always spend too much on crap I don't even want! There's no way i'm going on my own either so it will be tonight when no doubt the bread and everything will all be gone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole go on all the classes hun even if you don't want to cause you will meet other parents to be.

Tescos


----------



## KellyG

Morning ladies


I didnt go on any classes with josh, son i cant comment on that subject. 

Im sat here waiting for the bloody mw, i bet they have forgotten   in wanna go out b4 i get too tired  

Hope your all well mwah x


----------



## veng

hi everyone

Kelley i hope your MW turns up soon how rude  

Nicole   for tesco's i hate food shoping to its so boring

Jade i hate having appointments in the middle of my work and have to go back ,i like them near the end so i get off early  

vikkis i hope your resting lots of (((sticky vibes))

hello Hayley,Lou,Sally and everyone

well im on count down for my scan 19 more days


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Funnily enough I just filled my HIP form in today, my MW told me to squander it on something nice for me , I like her thinking - maybe a nice mum to be body treatment! Sorry about your shopping flipping delivery drivers, it happened to me once and I kicked up a right stink so they delivered it the following evening but grudgingly! 

Jade - I would def see your MW hun as she'll check your blood pressure and urine at each visit and one of the reasons they do this is to make sure you don't have the early signs of pre-eclampsia setting in!  Talking of vouchers I have a 40% off peacocks one, will have to a little look this weekend me thinks 

Kelly - Has she turned up yet?

Lou - Has dp been away this week hun?

Sal, Veng, Vikki and anyone else I'm not invisible too! Big   

Anything nice planned over the weekend ladies? x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng bless those 19 days will seem like forever but I am sure everyhting will be fine   

Hayley yes DH has been in Hull and he is in Doncaster tonight for a stag do, so wont be home until tomorrow


----------



## Just a girl

Ahh Lou -   that was bad planning on the stag , my dp has been home mostly but his work is drying up, he only had 2 days last week, its getting scary!

Veng - Sorry hun, missed about your scan - hope the next 19 days fly round for you


----------



## KellyG

Jade, yes see ur mw when you can like the girls said   your bp and urine is very important 

Hayley Nope still not here i rang and they said within the hour   They have a nice yellow like cheese cloth top in peacocks, nice for when the weather gets better 

Lou Hope ur ok chick 

Veng Have you got a ticker, we are on the countdown with u babes

Ive just booked our tour of the cons led unit and shes booked me in for the 16th april, i will be 37 weeks   I told them that my cons dont think i will go that far but she just ignored it and booked it anyway. Gonna ring again next week to change it, we also want our own room too, i will even pay for it!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Ahh Lou -  that was bad planning on the stag , my dp has been home mostly but his work is drying up, he only had 2 days last week, its getting scary!


Hayley yes it was bad planning and he wasn't going to go but like I said (hopefully) will only be the one stag do and I will always be here waiting for him   Work wise it is getting very scary so even though the work is in Hull its better than nothing hey.

Kelly what a nightmare these people have no idea hey  I had a similar problem wanted to get in before I go for my scan incase I have to stay in and eventually got them to book me in.

Veng yes come on girl get that ticker going


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh good points girls i forgot about the grant thingy! well i was supposed to go friday when i'm bang on 25 weeks but she changed it so she better sign it for me lol 

Also got to get MATB1 - i forgot about that too! 

how long can you blame it all on baby brain?    

Have written a little list of things to sort out while i'm there  


 Kells you alright sweety?


am a shopping hater too   ALWAYS end up spending too much and taking dp is even more of a nightmare, he wants everything!! 

xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh you ladies snuck in 5 posts while i was typing that! 

   Hayley morning hun! 

Veng i just cant be boetherd to drive all the way to ilford then all the way back to south london only to go back to ilford after work!!  

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - I'll have a look for that then, we have sun here today - I could just pretend its warm enough! Sounds a bit silly them bookin you in so late, why don't some people listen 

Nicole - I was meant to say before, that anyone whose official due date is on or after April 1st 09 is entitled to the grant, you just have to be 25 weeks pregnant before your MW is allowed to give you the claim form  

Jade - To get my DP anywhere near a clothing store would be nothing short of a miracle! Our IVF had better odds of working, then I would have of getting him to come shopping   

Lou - The work situation is horrible isn't it and I'm trying not to panic as I know its not good for the bubs but its so hard not too!

Anyway got to go girlies, off to do a new stay and play story themed session, but I have a feeling no one is going to turn up as the women who was meant to be advertising it didn't get any leaflets out until yesterday!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley try not to stress.

With regard to your new session you will hopefully gets lots turn up


----------



## veng

i don't have a due date so can't do a ticker,
oh hubby just popped in for lunch hes well stressed over work he had back surgery a couple of years ago and his boss does not think he's deployable so wants him to go up a midical board which could kick him out if they find he can't do his job  his only got another 6 years in the USAF to get his retirement


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate put your ET date in here and it will give you a due date honey, sorry to hear about DH


----------



## veng

thanks Lou im sorry having a blond moment where does it show due date? i had ET friday 13th febhttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey vengy 

Right its a pickle because it asks for your EC date or lmp so i've worked out for you (i couldnt remember whilst on the page if you had 3day transfer or blasts   sorry hun ) 


So...

If you had a day 3 transfer your ec date would technically be 10th Feb making your due date 3rd November - so you will be 4w+3

If you had blasts your technical ec date would be the 8th making your due date 1st November - so you will be 4w+5

does that make sense?  

xxx


----------



## veng

thank you jade  3 day transfer so 3rd nov


----------



## Hopeful J

Woohooo get yourself a ticker then girly!  

xx


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
god wat a day , so tired an bored with not being able to do anything !!!
got brown discharge this morning but i suppose thats normal as i got it last time , just cramping alot today due to the nurse pressing hard with the scan thingy thing lol
other then that i hope you girls are all good xx 
thank you so much for the   vibes xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey sweety

Get them legs in the air!   hotwater bottle as well (its the only piece of advice i followed after et   )


----------



## watn1

Afternoon All,

Hayley - Ah I wasn't sure if you may of just missed out on it but then I just remembered it's blooming already March in 2 days  

Veng - 3rd November! Excellent a Christmas bundle.. How magical x

Jade / Kelly / Lou / sally/ Vik /Nic / WFM 

Ohh also Mothercare have some specials on Tommee Tippee products instores


----------



## Hopeful J




----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon chicas 

Vikki - Rest, rest, rest and rest some more (said with pointy waging finger in a motherly fashion )

Veng - So a November bubba then?  You can get all the new born snuggly 'all in ones' with ears attached - I love them!

Jade - I may just be really confused but I thought you weren't meant to use a hot water bottle once the embies went in?  Cheers for the Friday eye candy 

Nicole - Ahhh just 180 ? I know, seriously where is this year going?  I can't believe I only have 13 weeks to go on Monday 

Kelly - I'm back from peacocks and was suitably restrained - just got a 2 pack of maternity fitted t-shirts, a nice thin knit brown bat winged jumper, a pair of platform mustard yellow sandals patent with a wooden sole and heel (are nicer then they sound ), a scarf and also got my friend as its her bday soon a scarf and some bangles! Love 40% off vouchers!

Sal - Where are you today hun? 

Lou - We had 3 families turn up so it wasn't too bad  but the librarian isn't available for next weeks session so I've been asked to do it on my own, but we have a loan working policy so I wouldn't be allowed to even if I wanted to which I don't, puts you in a really vulnerable position running  agroup on your own especially in an area like it is!


----------



## watn1

[fly]I want to go to sleep for 180 Days. [/fly]


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole my post makes me look mystic meg, becasue I modified it as I sent it without finishing it seems I wrote about your 180 days before you did


----------



## watn1

Just a girl said:


> Nicole my post makes me look mystic meg, becasue I modified it as I sent it without finishing it seems I wrote about your 180 days before you did


   I thought I was going mental! I was thinking " All That weren't there a second ago"  I got some Mat clothes today too from Dotty p's they finaly had some longer length trousers in , Got some black linen trousers, A black vest top and some leggings all for £30  I love my 20% discount


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - what are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## veng

ok i hope i put the ticker in the right spot on my profile 

yes Vikki legs in the air lots of rest 

sale on in mothercare did you say Nicole  im going shopping with my mum tomorrow so i just might pop in mothercare


----------



## veng

grrr i went to my profile and put my ticker in ticker profile and its not worked


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Did you copy the right code as there are normally two supplied I think its the bb one you need, and I forgot to say before I'm sorry your dp is having work worries too


----------



## veng

thanks Hayley Hubby will worry which will make me worry, his only got 6 more years in till hes done his 20 years and really wants his retirement so will have to see what the doctors say next week


----------



## veng

ok i copyed the BB one and put it in both porfile tickers boxs and wall ticker and still nothing? am i putting it in the wrong box


----------



## Just a girl

Oh that would be horrible to be so close to 'serving his time' surely they must be able to redeploy him somewhere, can he not have a desk type job, or am I just really simplifying things?  

You post it into your signature box in your edit profile bit!


----------



## watn1

Veng - they have various things going on in there but I noticed all the Tommee Tippee stuff was reduced today I got 2 bottle carry things to keep bottles hot or cold £9.99  £7.99 and a bottle warmer £20 reduced to £15 

Boots also have some good offers on in the baby event. The tommee Tippee brest pump is half price down to i think £19. i was going to get one but not sure if to get a Electric one  I know for defo that I am not breast feeding but am going to express for a month or so. DP wants to help feed the baby as he never got to with his two as they both were breast fed untill they were 3  (a money saving thing) & i've said before it's just not something I will like doing.. Not sure if i'll like some motor hanging off my boobs either though 

Hayley - We're off out tomorrow night with some friends and I am going to have a glass of wine  Just 1 as I am the driver  1 won't hurt.

Also Veng - It's a horrible position for your hubby. I feel so bad for my DP at the minute as all the general managers at BHS went on a conference this week and today every manager in the store he has had to put on a 4 week consultation as all the positions are being made redundant and they are opening new roles within the store but only half of what they have at the minute so in 4 weeks he's going to have to let some of his team go.. It's really sad. He is OK at the mo but you never know what will be round the corner.


----------



## KellyG

Girlys

http://www.mothercare.com/b/120888031?&extid=EMC-2654c

and this one is cos i got a mothercare account *JR9* <--- type that in at the checkout online

My furniture came today was suppose to be 800 but with all the discount codes was 487 

Hayley i got green, purple, lilac and navy t-shirts from peacocks but they are just starting to be a bit short of my bump and they are size 18-20  Your stuff sounds lovely

Veng i Hope the docs say hes ok to work hun


----------



## watn1

veng said:


> ok i copyed the BB one and put it in both porfile tickers boxs and wall ticker and still nothing? am i putting it in the wrong box


You have 3 now veng showing on your profile  As hayley says paste it where you have put all your TX history on your signature. 

ooooh Kelly - Show us the furniture then


----------



## KellyG

It the wardrope, changer and cotbed, the carpets not down yet so he cant put it up  OMG my nursery will be finished this time next week, just waiting for babies then 

http://www.mothercare.com/Jamestown-cot-bed-together-changing/dp/B000JDZR1U/ref=ts_dp_1/279-1202116-7407811?%5Fencoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## sallyanne1

omg you lot chatter 3 new replies while i try and catch up  

Not been around coz its eldests birthday she is 15   We have been shopping.

Veng 3rd nov yay *pompom*

Kelly i always google for discount codes  

Nicole i never got the hang of expressing  

Hayley how are you hun  

Freya's eczema is a litte better on her ears but still very itchy   But we will get there   
Oh and im now actually gettin sick of being asked for id    Again today and when i showed the woman she went bright red and said " oh well you do look very young! "


----------



## watn1

Aaaah thats lovely Kelly, I was actually looking at this today in mothercare i think . They had it on display in white and it looked nice and sturdy and the pic when it turns into a bed looks better then most do as some of them just look silly. Are you setting them up in there own nursery from Day 1? I am as we couldn't even fit a moses basket either side of our massive Queen bed. Hopefully we'll be moving soon but I doubt still any average sized room we would be able to fit a cot into.


----------



## veng

thanks ladys 

if they let Hubby stay in he can try for a teaching job to finish his 20 years thats in texas tho  and i wanted to stay close to home was hoping italy or germany next 
but i guess we will just have to wait and see


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - Whoops I didn't bother trying my tops on and I bought them in a 10/12,   may be taking those back tomorrow then   Your cot is lovely - I like that one too, I really need to make a decision on one and also need to get the nursery started!

Sal - Hey hunny was wondering where you got to today - Happy Birthday to your DD  Asked for ID hey, I love it when that happens to me 

Veng - Oh hun, a big move like that? Do you still find it hard?


----------



## watn1

I have never been asked for I.D and I mean never.. Not even when I was clubbing at 17   I must look haggered   

Happy B'day to your DS Sal.  

Yey Veng - Loving the ticker  

I'm off now ladies.. Better feed the dogs as they are pacing around the kitchen as i'm 50 minutes late feeding them! They are too clever


----------



## veng

Kelley love the cot set are you getting 2 cots or are you letting them sleep in one?

sally happy birthday for your DD mine will be 13 on may 

Hayley yeah i find it hard moving away from family but i love my hubby  

i was thinking about a moses basket for my bedroom then if i vist my mum i can take it with me?are you all getting cots?cribs?

Nicole our doggies is the same she knows when its feeding time


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - I was only going to have a moses basket and then a cot for once it had outgrown it but we were given a lovely crib so I'm planning on using mb for daytime naps downstairs and then the crib for evenings but if bubs looks too small in the crib, i'll put the basket inside of it - who knows


----------



## Just a girl

********Anyone interested, FOR SALE evening maternity dress.. ***************

This is a dress I bought off ebay which is too small, anyone interested? 
Its a UK 10/12 but I would say it would only be suitable if you are a size 10 and your boobs aren't much bigger then a C cup, I'm a size 12 and currently a 36D and its was too small 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400033840111&ih=027&category=11534&ssPageName=STOREROMOBOX:NEWLIST#SLIDESHOW


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh wow beautiful dress. Hope you sell it hun. My boobs would never fit in it when im not pregnant never mind when i am 

Im going to the gym in a bit and was dropping the kids off swimming until my 12 yr old dd told me she has just started her af   Aww she is growing up bless her. Poor dh will now have 3 hormonal women in the house


----------



## watn1

Sally - 12   I was 15  

Hayely - Ah thats a lovely dress.. Hope you sell it, You's of thought it would fit bigger (.)(.)s in  


Check out what my friend has just brough me round... How fab is it!


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG i want that bib   Saying that freya would just eat the gems    And my eldest dd was 14 when she started  

I just pooped my pants    Freya's toy house is going off on its own    spooky no one in the room but me n freya n she fast asleep


----------



## watn1

Freaky Sal!

I got this one too. They are real Swarovski crystal's with are hotfixed on at 100degree's you can't pull them off.. I've just tried. She sells thm at £4.99 each for the bib's £1.99 mits.
x


----------



## swhattie

I must have been a really early starter then because I started my period when i was 11 years and one month old! I remember I was at the school disco and i had white bottoms on  

Those bibs are absolutely gorgeous!!

Hope your all having a fab weekend! My PC is playing up! I have 4 PM's but when I click on em they flash up and then go off again


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley does she do any design? I would love one for freya's 1st birthday as a keep sake

Manny gutted    how is tx going


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - ahhh you little girl is growing up, is she ok about it or a bit freaked out?  I was a late started too nearly 15 I think, didn't get     (.)(.)'s till around then either!  I was desperate for both as well, ironic really isn't it, I spent a few years desperate for AF to show up then a fair few desperate for her not too  - Its nicole's friend hun who does the bibs 

Nicole - Wow those a bit gorgeous and girly, is your friend selling them on ebay?  I think if you do have a girl she'll be one big ball of sparkles   

Manny - Aww hun school disco and white trousers, that was a bit of bad luck


----------



## watn1

MB - Oh how horrible at the disco. I just woke up one morning and there she was. I was quite happy as I was the last out of my friends and was beginning to think i was a freak 

Hayley - I've just finished setting up a ebay account for her and helped her put them on. There is some yummy stuff and I was loads if i have a girl 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280317780267
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280317773525

I have told her to do some booties


----------



## Just a girl

Cheers Nic, I'll have to wait a while before I'll know if those will be suitable for my bubs 

Sal - These are quite nice for a keepsake, my friends husband makes these lovely name puzzles, there not as bling as the bubs but are a nice traditional gift, I've bought quite a few off him in the past and they are finished beautifully

http://puzzleplay.co.uk/aboutus.html


----------



## watn1

They are nice Hayley  

Sal - I guess she could make anything you wanted


----------



## Just a girl

Is it just me or does the new adidas advert make you wanna go buy a pair  I'm such a sucker for advertising!


----------



## watn1

Just a girl said:


> Is it just me or does the new adidas advert make you wanna go buy a pair  I'm such a sucker for advertising!


  It makes me think of other things, Not sure of buying traininers


----------



## Just a girl

Someone got a bit of a thing for one of the men on there?


----------



## watn1

A handsome Athletic man... Who hasn't   As long as a certain one doesn't speak


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies  
sal my dd got hers a 12   too 
love the bibs there gr8   bit to earlier for me though lol  
cant believe ive read a whole martina cole book just resting im so bored cant do anything an hate sitting still for longer then 20 mins.
but got the worse af pains an hot sweats , my embies should be day 5 now does that mean they should be implanting?


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - I think it is around day 5/6 implantation occurs, so sounds like implantation cramps    , Martina Cole's books always do that to me, once I start them I can't stop!

Nicole - I agree, I've got a deeper voice then him


----------



## vikki75

jag i hope so   
nicole i hope i have the same luck as you seeing as we got identical embies transferred


----------



## sallyanne1

where is my head today   I knew who i ment   

hayley she wasnt freaked out at all coz we are such an open family things like that they all even use the loo when im in the bath    

Vikki the only time i got af pains was when i got pregnant with freya and sharp pains in my left side     

Nicole you are naughty with the advert   

I have just opened a can of beer   pre nite drink   waiting for dd to come in and do my hair


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Have a good night hun, which dress did you decide to wear in the end? Have a few bevvies for me


----------



## sallyanne1

im going for the shiny one with dark black tights   Im not really one for wearing dresses but i must admit it looks nice. Just hope no one else is wearing the same


----------



## veng

Morning Lady's  

i had a lovely day shopping with my mum yesterday  my parents are coming over today we are all going out for a double celebration my dads 60 th and me being preggers  
i hope you all have a good day


----------



## sallyanne1

I got my af today so im gonna ring the clinic and ask if i can start on cd21 of the next af    God i hope so 

Veng have a lovely time hun


----------



## vikki75

sal good luck hun hope you can xxxx 
happy b`day to your dad veng hope you have a good one too xxx
how is everthing with everyone else ?? hope your all doing good x


----------



## sallyanne1

Me post  

Im gutted. I got up to find my beautiful chinchilla dead     She was fine last nite and was jumping about her cage in the nite as usual. We had her about 7-8yrs so it was unexpected as the live till 18    She was so beautiful im really gonna miss her


----------



## vikki75

ohh sally   im so sorry to hear that hunnie         
terrible when your least expecting it xx big huggles for you xxx
me, im in terrible pain in my left ovary its hurting its like a wave of pain coming an going plus last nite i thought ill try the bullets in the front door wat a mistake that was, with in 5 mins of putting it in, the blasted thing melted an came out now im worried i didnt get the right dose   sorry sal to burden you with that  
big   to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally so sorry to read about your Chinchilla     

Veng I hope your sorted out your EDD hun

Sorry thats it for now girls got to get some work done as have my antenatal this afternoon


----------



## watn1

Sally - How sad  It must be horrible to loose a pet 

Veng - Glad you enjoyed your shopping trip 

We went out shopping yesterday to try and see if we could decide on some baby furniture as I have gone off that Sleigh bed I originally wanted as I wennt into John lewis to see it and it just didn't look nice. I think we have decided on this little set http://www.kiddisave.co.uk/do/product/hogarth-room-set-2009-cotbed-dresser-wardrobe-white-oak.html Kiddisave is by us and It's cheaper then most places and they delivery normally for free. That same set was £800 somewhere else that I seen it. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I didn't end up going out just went round a friends for dinner but as I still have eating problems I didn't eat anything  My friends hubby spent hours cooking too  I weighed myself this morning and since starting my FET I have lost 8lbs  That can't be good! Those maternity trousers I brought are massive! & have just noticed I can fit back into all my old clothes. Belly has a obvious tiny bump appearing still so I must be loosing from everywhere else 

Vikki -    I did the same thing with the bullets don't worry, All will be fine. x

Lou - oooh Enjoy your class


----------



## vikki75

nicole tell you midwife hun about the weight lose thingy   an thanks you put me a lil more at rest now just waiting for my nurse to ring me back as im well para about it now x  cant believe your 14 wks already time flying apst wish it would a bit fast for me lol


----------



## watn1

I know Vik's it is going quite fast when I look back really, My EC doesn't seem all that long ago, But looking forward seems forever... I mean 176 Days   They do say pregnancy flys by and I blooming hope so.   I did that thing with the bullets more then once as I had to give myself some relief to just go to the loo   

I think MW will weigh me tomorrow so hopefully she can advise, But not really much she can do. I can't force myself to eat. I think I am getting enough just a lot less maybe then what I used to. Well apart from Saturday all I managed was a sausage sandwich and 2 apples all day   Yesterday was better, I had cerals, Apple, Pear, Yogart and a ham salad sandwich and 2 cream eggs which is more then i've eat in ages. I'm ahead today as I've had a mcmuffin from Mc D's for brekki   The baby I guess takes all it needs so should be fine. My mum said yesterday that she weighed less after giving birth to me then she did before being pregnant so maybe i'm just following suit.


----------



## vikki75

well i hope im like that knowing my luck ill just gain the bloody weight lol 
hate these cyclogest its makeing me squealchy   rol on next thursday


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon all,

Vikki - When I was on my 2ww I was really uncomfortable and feeling very bloated and it was caused by the pregnancy hormone being present and it made my follicles fill up, I know you've had an FET and I'm just guessing but as you over stimulated there is prob a chance its triggered any remaining follicles you havd and that could be casuing your ovary to hurt    

Nicole - The exact same happened to my friend with her weight so try not too worry, she pretty much survived on cereals (so her iron levels never suffered ) her little boy was born at a nice healthy 7lb 3oz, so like you say the baby will be taking exactly what it needs and leaves you feeling poo 

Sal - Big   hun that is so   

I've got my first ante-natal tonight! I get to see the birth video  can't wait!


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki i always used the front door but did at nite just b4 bed so not much leakage.

Nicole i lost weight while pregnant   towards the end i was in my smaller maternity clothes  

My poor sldest dd has just txt n asked if she can leave school at 3 instead of 4 coz she is feeling so low


----------



## veng

hi Lady's

sally i thought school finished at 3?

Hayley good luck with your ante-natal tonight i remember going to them when i was pregnant with my girls we even had a visit to the hospital very exciting 

Nicole the MW will probably just say eat little but often my friend lost weight being pregnant too

hi everyone Lou,Nat,Vikki I'm doing good just a little tired


----------



## watn1

Sally  - Like veng I thought school finshed at around 3. DP's kids finish at 2:40 around here. Hope she is OK.

Veng - I'm still tired now   Think it's because the baby is taking away all my goodness. Wish they'd leave me some  

Hayley - Ooooh your on a class too, How exciting   I'm going to go but really don't want to go to mine. When I went for my 12 week scan I was surrounded by 16/17 year olds and I just know it's gonna be awful


----------



## veng

Nicole your still in your 20's still young im going to be 32 this summer  i'll be an old mum


----------



## vikki75

veng do you mind im 34 this yr    
doc sed everything ok with the bullets just to use up my **** from now on  
going to get my pg tests from boots there doing a deal on first response at the mo you get a twin pack an another one free so you get 4 for a tenner   although aint gonna keep them at home cos its to tempting lol


----------



## veng

opps sorry vikk's    im so glad the doctor said your bum bullets are ok i used gel and still am ,when are you going to test?


----------



## vikki75

veng not till next thursday   wish it  would hurry up  my back is really hurting me


----------



## veng

good luck for next thur   lots of (((sticky vibes)))


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Hows your pains - any better hun?

Veng - Does that mean I'm very nearly officially old then - I'll be 30 in just over a month ?

Nicole - I know what you mean hun, as we only just scrape into the sure start area, there will mainly be younger girls there as the actual centre is situated in a small area which is densly populated due to loads of tower blocks and walk up flats so it does tend to be lots of teenage mums but I don't really care I want to go as I want to know as much as possible!  If your really uncomfortable with it though contact the NCT who run private classes everywhere and you'll meet lots of other mums who will be your age and up


----------



## veng

ok ok ladys im naughty of course we are all not old  i feel the same as Nicole therre are a lot of teen mums out there which makes me feel very old


----------



## watn1

Thats a good idea Hayley - The surestart round here is right next to where the main hossy is so as you say it is full of teenage mums. Me & DP felt so old at the clinic i swear we were the oldest by a good 10-15 years between us. I've got nothing against people who have kids young if thats what the want but just can't be bummed with all the little sniggers and non seriousness of them all! One girl at the clinic the other week was moaning to her mum that she had a bottle of wee in her bag and it was disgusting at she wasn't doing it again   Another was moaning because they never had any twix bars in at the snack bar, & another kicking off because she wasn't allowed to take her mum, Boyfriend, Sister and some other girl into the scan with her  

Vikki - I forgot to tell you about those PG tests I seen the advert the other day somewhere.

Veng - I didn't mean we're old, Just everyone else is young   we're all perfectly formed in the middle


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - Oh mate, your actually putting me off going tonight and I work with teen mums     
My friend booked private as she lives in a bit of a weird area with not much about so she wanted to meet other mums locally and she has so many new friends from it and they all still meet up once a week at each others houses (she had her baby in October)


----------



## watn1

Sorry Hayley   I didn't mean to   I am sure they are all fine... I'm just a snob


----------



## vikki75

morning girlies how are we all today
me well im dying with backache   but i knowits from the bullets going up the back door !! 
got me tests   but dp sed no testing early........ oooooo.... i just went dizzy!! is that a sign lol   did any one have any signs this early  im feeling really low that ive got no symtoms an if you go read others they have!! oooh well


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies...

Where are you all?............  It's a miserabe rainly day here 

Well last night we got the doppler out as i'd had belly ache for most of the day and throughout the night last night which woke me up a few times  Last night it took me 45 minutes to find the baby as S/he had moved up quite a lot which was weird at least 2cm up from where I found the HB last week. Anyway, I woke up at about 3am last night with that belly ache and woke DP up as I went downstairs for a walk.. He came down and said "my god! Look at your baby belly!" It had popped right out  It's quite exciting! I have taken a pic as this morning when I got dressed I think you must defo be able to tell i'm PG and just not that I have eat too many pie's. I'm wearing a dress that started to get really tight last summer and I coudn't wear it, So, I'm defo loosing weight from somewhere 

Anyway here goes:


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole my god definate baby tum you have there, how exciting


----------



## vikki75

nic thats a fantastic size bump  for 14 weeks   its a lovely bump


----------



## Hopeful J

hiya ladies

Just a quickie from me as am off to have my niece and nephew soon (been having to look after SIL quite a bit, she's not taking the break-up very well at all   )

Nic fantastic bump hun and i LOVE that dress!

Viks i didnt have no symptoms babes just cramping which i thought was AF on her way...boobs didnt even start to hurt for a while    

     to all xxxx


----------



## vikki75

jadey poos thanks hun    ohh your poor sil hope she starts to feel better soon   
omg i just sneezed about 8 times


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

Nicole - Great bump, and like Jade I love the dress too  Your pains were probably your uterus stretching?  One of my friends woke in the middle of the night to really bad tummy pains, she suspected the worse and rang her mum and about an hour later she had a big poo and the pains dissapeared  

Vikki - I didn't have any symptons right until the end when my tummy went all bloated from my follies filling back up! So have the tests been put fully out of reach 

Jade, Lou, Sal, Kell and everyone else


----------



## veng

hi Lady's

jade i hope you sil feels better soon 

Nicole lovely bump   i can't wait to start showing  

Vikki i didn't have any symptoms and i still really don't i had some cramping and feel Little sicky at times but nothing much ,

hi Hayley  

hi everyone


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - hey hun, sorry I missed you !  
I came home from work earlier with headache and weird flashy things in my eyes, sort of slept it off but still feel a bit weird


----------



## vikki75

thanks girls  
got discharge now ,so scared its the start of af 
jag no the tests are on my fridge lol but told myself noi ttesting till after the weekend


----------



## veng

Hayley sorry you have a headache   maybe you needed to slow down a little?are you stressing over anything?


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Awww hun   your prob driving yourself crazy at the moment second guessing everything - the 2ww is the probably the hardest thing anyone has to go through 

Veng - Not really stressing


----------



## vikki75

jag get your bp checked hun  x i had that flashing lights an it was my BP raised a lil x


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - I got it a bit last year before I was pregnant, quite scary when you can't see properly! I only seem to get it in my right eye, wen tot the optician but they didn't concerned at all!! - My blood pressure was quite low last week, so maybe its just rising to normal, could that be it?


----------



## sallyanne1

Jag hun i would get your bp checked. I have always had very low bp but while pregnant it shot up for 2 weeks  

Vikki i had awful vertigo when first pregnant. I couldnt walk unless i had my head down because i was far too dizzy   Could be a good sign hunni   

Nicole your bump is lovely hun  

Well we have decided to wait for a bit longer to do tx   With freya the way she is we want to get her sorted first.


----------



## KellyG

Hayley, could be a visual migraine and the opticians wont be concerned unless it comes with pain in the eyes, god i miss work  

Nicole what an amazing bump and i like the dress too lol

Sally how long do you intend to wait to start hun?

Vikki I had alot of dishcharge huni, stop picking lol 

Jade hope ur sil is ok babes

Well girls my BP is normal again YAY still have to have MW out once a week tho, but now my iron isn't going up and may need to go on a drip in 3 weeks if its not past 11. Its 9.3 ATM My fat bubs are OK still growing  
I'm soo proud of my dh the nursery is nearly finished and it looks fab will put pics up when its done

Mwah xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Kelly,
Was getting worried about you - again!  Can you at least check in with the egg share girls at least every other day please to keep our minds at rest 
I cant wait to see your pics, get one up of your bump too! Oh and interesting about the migraine info - thanks x

Sal - If it happens again I think I'll get checked out straight away   x


----------



## KellyG

Soooooooooooooooooooooory Hayley lol I will do a bump pic on thursday as i b 31w my fat bubs making me get purple stretch marks ffs i got all the bloody creams   How u doing??


----------



## Just a girl

Ahh hun, I'm Bio Oiling twice a day to minimise the stretch mark damage, both my mum and sis got them so it will be inevitable I'll get them too , just hoping there not that bad but I reckon I've got a massive growth spurt still to come!  
I'm really struggling to get up in the mornings so couting down the days till I finish work and go on Mat leave (about 8 weeks to go!) if I'm struggling god knows how your feeling mate x


----------



## KellyG

Well ive had 2 weeks holidays and now im officially on mat leave today, i try to get up same time everyday (8.30) then afternoon nap (4ish) then bed about 11, then up 4 times for a wee   I hope they stay in there nice and long but god i cant wait till they are out bless them. 

My mum hasnt got one stretch mark but has a big belly (due to medical reasons) shes not big anywhere else just her belly, she always used baby oil, and that seemed to have worked on all three of us, just im unlucky but then i dont want to walk around with my belly hanging out anymore, apart from holidays but then i will have 3 kids so going abroad is a no no for some years me thinks. 


Have you got much to buy for ur bubs


----------



## Just a girl




----------



## watn1

Thanks Ladies.. That dress was a cheapy £20 dress from Dotty P's last summer they brough quite a few out in different styles I have about 5 of them   They are great as they are nice a strechy so might get a few wears out of them not they fit better around the top.

 Hayley - Love the baby pic   Now, Make sure you call your mw about those flashes in your eye's! I'm sure I seen a lady on Discover Health with the same thing and she had BP problems. How was the class?

Kelly -   Maternity leave   Good to hear from you. I keep checking your still OK on ** as you don't come in here enough   Glad the nursery is coming on nicely - Can't wait to see piccy's.

Sally - I can understand you putting off TX for a little while.. Nothing wrong with that. You go for it when your ready.

Vikki - How are you holding up hun? Just to let you know, I had a little discharge at some point during 2ww.. The only other thing I had was AF like pains from Day 3-9 ish.   for your BFP.x

Veng - How are you doing? Still counting down to your first scan? Horrible isnt it! x

Lou - How are you? Do you have another scan to check on the plasenta again before they decide to put you in hossy? What's happening with that?

Nat/MB/Nic/W4M - Morning


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies 
nic im holding up ok lol just pretending now i aint had any tx !!! lol
 to everyone x
******** its a very *****y place aint it lol   my sisters having arguements with her ex over her kid !  i can see why people are actually committing murders over it !!!!  
how is everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - How are you? Do you have another scan to check on the plasenta again before they decide to put you in hossy? What's happening with that?


I have a scan on 16th March so if I have to stay in I will text you so you can let the girls know.

Vikki    for your BFP hun, I remember acting as though I hadn't had any tx to try and get on with things, is the time dragging hun?

Kelly glad your b/p is normal now hun

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## watn1

I knew the 16th March was for something.. Fingers crossed everythings moved to where it should be.x  

Vikki - ******** is rather funny! My Aunt sometimes has little dig's at her ex, & I was told this morning that DP's ex has put a nice comment about me and DP. Saying "How sad to be having babies at 36   Cheeky Moo! I'm 27   I know she meant DP obviously but how blooming rude


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Nicole lets hope so hey although all packed and ready now....


----------



## vikki75

oh nicole its so stupid aint it ** tut tut  lol 
i just went on to a website for the pg tests i bought the first response ones an its got a timer you down load till you can test lol with these test you can test as early as 5 day before you miss your af !! an it tells me i can test in 2days 16hrs 37 mins .. lol sorry for bantering on 
lou hun good luck sweetie xx im good just pretending im not pg an promised my self a *** if its negective lol


----------



## watn1

Leicesterlou said:


> Thanks Nicole lets hope so hey although all packed and ready now....


How exciting, Yet terrifying all at the same time. I keep saying I wish this whole process would go quicker but really i'll be crapping it once at your stage. 

Vikki -  Tut Tut! You can't test untill test day  Having said that those FR ones worked on Day 7 with me, With the feintest of feint lines.. Infact i'd of missed it if I didn't recheck it


----------



## vikki75

nicole its day 7 for me tomorrow lol but ill wait till friday lol then i will test  i know i sed i wouldnt but ive just got to know i got really bad af pains an to be honest id rather see the bfn on the stick then in my knickers sorry   crude i know . 
wow lou times gone so quick for you i remember you when you got your BFP hun!!! 
i think the worst thing is cos im so wound up i cant even get a sentence out proberly with out it comes out back to front !


----------



## watn1

Vikki - It's sooo hard isn't it? They really need to create some kind of mental block pill that lasts 2 weeks.   I wouldn't test today hon. Remember I know I had really early implantation and that my pregnancy probably started off as Twins so I had a really high HCG blood test. I don't think testing today will be a good idea, But maybe Friday will give you a clearer indication but again might still not be correct. I've seen ladies get BFN on test day then a BFP after   Try and hold out. easier said then done though! x

It does only seem like a couple of weeks back that Lou was on holiday celebrating the BFP.. Mental isn't it.


----------



## vikki75

nic im not gonna test today hun   im gonna wait till friday   then start testing every other day lol


----------



## watn1

vikki75 said:


> nic im not gonna test today hun  im gonna wait till friday  then start testing every other day lol


I was just making sure you don't get tempted today   x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki you poor thing I know there is nothing we can say or do except say we are here for support honey       I tested on day 7 to check the HCG shot had left my body and wanted the negative to show that and I got it and then tested 1 day early and got a very faint +, I can understand your thought behind not wanting to see anything in your knickers   

Time has flown hey and it will for you Nicole you wait and see honey.....


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey ladies 


oooh ******** is the route of all evil   

NicW she obviously hasnt got her own life or she wouldnt need to monitor yours/dps!   oooh i would sooooo of been tempted to comment  

Viks   resist hunny. Like Lou i tested on day 5 and got a negative then tested day 8 (still early i know   ) and got my bfp - but it was twins so the hcg was high - keep the pma hun     i know its easier said then done  


Kells glad you feeling better and bp is lower sweety   now hurry up time so we can see your bubbas   not early tho, stay in there a little while longer!   xxx


Hayley am also bio-oiling hun although i must admit i'm getting sick of feeling all slippery    

Nic where are you hun, how's miss Grace?  


Sally  

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

jade hun    wat grade embies did you have an how many cells were they?  
** well dp had ago at me an told me to keep out of it cos he dont want to be having to go knock some heds off if they stress me out lol so i took his advice   lol 
bio oil i only used it on my perineum towards the end of my pg cos it helps soften it so it dont tear during birth x i think all the creams in the world dont really stop you from getting them my friend never used not one an shes so thin its madness an she still didnt get not 1 stretch mark,  me i used everything i think, but well i got the scars of life no stopping them !


----------



## Hopeful J

Viks i had 2 x grade 1 8cells - obviously one had chromosome problems   (Trisomy 1

Yeah keep out of it hun, its more bother then its worth - this is why i refuse to have a ******** page anymore   

I get all the stretchmarks etc too   have got horrible stretchmarks on my hips from just losing weight - they're so bad someone actually asked me once if i've had a baby!!!   am starting to notice little red lines on my belly just   they dont get thicker LOL 

xxx


----------



## watn1

Huuuummmm - DP kindly pointed out a couple of strech mars to me the other night     I did already have a few as I used to be really skinny and when I put on weight they appeared. My mum had loads with me and my sister so I guess it's not gonna matter how much cream I used i'm still gonna get them   Never mind! 

Jade - I'm not one of her friends so couldn't even if I want to. She knows someone I used to work with which is how I know.. Sad really! But I would of commented about the fact that i'm actually ONLY 27 unlike her   She hates the fact i'm young! I wouldn't though even if I could as it's not worth the hassle but the thought makes me happier


----------



## veng

hi ladys  
VikkI i tested on day 10 and it was a realy faint postive so try and hold out as long as you can 
look at us all we are a naughty lot testing early 

i have loads of strech marks from my girls so nevermind 

i have a ** is anone wants to be my friend   my name is Rusheene


----------



## watn1

Veng - Didn't know you had a ********.. I'll try and find you..... 

Found you! How about that the only Rusheene on ********! What a bonus


----------



## veng

yes ive never met anyone with the same name ,i had to run to the toliet this morning at work i was so ill ,im the lunch lady at school and i was cooking taco meat and it was too much  i think im going to have trouble with the smells at work while cooking


----------



## watn1

Oh No! I have been sooo lucky.. I have only been sick once and I don't even think that was the pregnancy I thin I eat something funny. I felt sick though constantly up untill last week but never actually have been yet *Touch Wood*


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng the sickness is good although it probably doesn't feel that way shows good hormone levels hun.

Nicole so your starting your blooming part now then hun xxx


----------



## vikki75

veng hun day 10 for me is sunday   sorry to hear your feeling sicky with smells


----------



## watn1

Well Lou, I blooming hope so   My hair seems to be nicer, Infact I can see new hair sprouting at the top   Finger nails not so great! Infact they all snapped last week one by one   I guess my face is looking a bit better as those horrible HRT tablets gave me really bad skin  

Veng - You still got to continue your HRT?

I'm looking online for something to buy but I can't seem to find anything   I have sold a load of stuff on ebay that we didn't use or want and managed £280   Thought i'd buy something for the baby but now I don't know what


----------



## veng

yes thats what i thought Lou but i would rather feel sick 

vikki my day 10 was sunday too 

im still on my gel and progynova


----------



## swhattie

I know Im not allowed to discuss but Im pupo!!! 

Hope your all okay!!


----------



## vikki75

MB congrats hunnie on becoming miss pupo wat grades did you get sweetie , how ya feeling ??
nic my skin since ive been on these hrt has aged about 10 yrs !!! its so dry an getting spotty !!! even got spots on my chest !


----------



## watn1

MB -  WooHooooooooooo!!!!  Bring on the BFP!!!

Vik's - Horrible arn't they. Worth all the spots obviously. 

Just seen this; How funny!


----------



## vikki75

nicole thats wicked xxx love it


----------



## Just a girl

Manny - Wooohoooooooooooooooo    hope the next 2 wks fly for you hunny 

Nic -  My nails all keep snapping off too , they grow quick but just keep snapping!? Have a look at this site, they got some really fun stuff 
http://www.babyrockstar.com/

Jade - My Bio oil friend  - I know what you mean about being all slippy - Lube me up baby !

Vikki - Big , your doing well witholding so Friday is gonna be pee stick day! Lots of   

Veng - Oh no poor you hun, school dinner smells every day 

Lou - Hey hun  - Good luck for the 16th, can't believe its come round so quick! 

Sal - You OK hun ?

Kelly - Still got a fair amount to buy , where are these pics? 

Oh and Nic the class was quite boring - I'm hoping they will get more interesting! There were 3 other couples there all about our age and only one young girl who I felt really sorry for, she was only 18 and was really upfront about being on her own and being a single mum, I was just sad that she didn't have a friend or family member with her to support her, I wouldn't of liked to of been on my own!


----------



## watn1

Ah Hayley - Bless her, Thats really sad     liking the site. I like the 'I only look sweet and innocent!'   We're having a nightmare here tonight! The FLB's are kicking off (well the eldest) and I really can't be arsed!


----------



## Just a girl

Oh mate   does the patio need redoing ? Keep away from it hun, its stress you do NOT need!


----------



## watn1

Yeah   i'm thinking about pulling it up myself   

We had loads of baby things in DP's car and I asked him to bring them in as I don't want them sitting in the car, So when he did his son was looking through them, i thought 'just to be interested' But no, actually he was adding all the prices up and then turned round and said to DP. "We can go the cashpoint before school tomorrow so we can have the same £125 odd the baby has" To say my jaw dropped was a understatment! To that he got a very harsh! "I f'ing brought them, Is that OK with you"  He then screamed in my face.. "He shouldn't of got a Sl$t! like you pregnant in the first place" Pushed me out the way and walked out!


----------



## Just a girl

OMG - My jaw just dropped too! He actually pushed you? That is completely unacceptable whether your pregnant or not, the FLB needs a bl00dy good slap, he isn't that young either is he, I can't believe he spoke to you like that too


----------



## watn1

It's nothing out of the ordinary here hun.. He's normally worse then that. he shoves past me all the time but I normally just ignore him. I think he'd desperatly waiting for me to be near the stairs one time he does it! DP will obviously always take his side but sometimes I just want to shake DP and tell him to wake up   Luckily he doesn't come round all that often anymore.. Myabe once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Just a girl

I know its really easy for me to say as I'm not having to deal with it but your DP shouldn't allow him to treat you like, by him saying nothing pretty much says its ok for him to carry on doing it, and I know he must feel really torn but if he doesn't put his foot down at some point it will just get worse and what will he be like when there is a baby in the house?


----------



## watn1

I've made it perfectly clear tonight that if he doesn't sort him out then he will have to stop coming round and thats that! He doesn't have a choice in the matter really. I'm not having it around the baby, He can scream at me as much as he pleases but he will not be allowed round the baby the way he is.. i would not trust him which sounds really horrible.. I honestly think he has some 'issue's' He's been to a child shrink loads of time aparently as he was always a difficult child, but they always said he was fine. Then a few weeks later he would be found doing horrible things to their pets.. I won't say what as they are quite disturbing! I have caught him a couple of times kicking one of our dog's and she will now not go anywhere near him.. If he goes in the kitchen she goes behind her chair, Whereas everyone else she jumps all over looking for cuddles.


----------



## Just a girl

woah - kicking your dog and harming other animals , thats awful - more then a few issues there i'd say! 
I think you've def made the right decision to not not allow him near the baby unsupervised - ever!  

How are your friends bibs and mittens going down on ebay?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole glad your hair is growing nicely I bet your nails will follow shortly mine did but now they have gone all thin again

MB congrats on being PUPO     

Morning to everyone else hope everybody is ok


----------



## vikki75

hi girlies 
bit of news from me i know its early but i tested an got a  its so strong as well its unreal   
spoke to my consultant an she was sreaming down the fone with excitement lol telling me if the test is strong now it must be twins!!!! 
i know its early days but i cant believe it i actually thought i was going to come on as my af pains were bad ! 
but something this morning told me to test   i know its not a false + because i  never had to do the hcg injection as this was a FET , im so excited an scared but so blessed xxx
how are things with everyone xx
jade reading your txt made me cry lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Vikki I am so happy for you honey         

Wooohoooo


----------



## vikki75

thanks lou i still cant believe it i know ive tested aweek early but its so strong the line   i also know a lot can happen in a week so im excited so excited but so so scared xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

congratulations again madam!    

Oh god i burst out in tears in me car this morning when i read it am so so happy for you hun  

 Morning everyone xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki all you can do is enjoy every minute and relax honey no heavy lifting (Including hoovering) feet up xxxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks girls just had a chat with me mum she telling me to tkae it easy too lol 
sorry jade didnt mean to make you cry lol   i just cant get over it worse thing is ive still got the af pains but i know thyats normal anyway but it dont help you to put your mind at ease lol 
im only 3 wks an 3 day lol its amazing !


----------



## watn1

[fly]*OMFG Vikki! YOU DID IT!!! *[/fly]

​


----------



## vikki75

nicole i did lucky embies xxx now im crying lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki you deserv a good cry honey yall your dreams have come true


----------



## vikki75

lou you know wat they have    a cant believe it after everything i cant believe ive been so blessed    they stay there so so scared now this is the downfall of testing early cos it could turn out -    they stay


----------



## watn1

Vik's  It's so great you got your BFP! I am so happy for you hun you deserve it soooo much after all you've gone through. Crack open the bubbly!........... Well the lemonade 

 

Just MB & Nat to go now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki are you on the bum bullets just make sure you keep using them if so to help you body support the embies hun


----------



## watn1

Yeah Vik's as Lou says make sure you keep up the bullets like they are your religion! Pain in the butt   but worth while  

Your embies are safe now. Try not to worry and just keep positive


----------



## vikki75

thanks you nicole your a hunnie  
lou yeah the bum bullets are still going up or at this moment coming down lol sorry tmi not really had much props with them except when i tryed to put in front door the other day lol  
feel abit stupid at the mo dont want to put a ticker up think im pushing my luck ill wait till next week when ive booked my scan   my con sed shes personnally gonna do it for my ahhhhh


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki just go with your gut feelings honey    Make the most of the bum bullets I think I am getting piles all this to look forward to


----------



## vikki75

lou hun i got piles from my last kiddies    lol had them ever since lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> lou hun i got piles from my last kiddies  lol had them ever since lol


Vikki what can I do to get rid, ease them?


----------



## watn1

Piles Lou        A lady was on about those in the 2nd Tri board y'day qiute a few of the ladies have them already around late 20 weeks. Gosh there's so much joy in all this pregnancy stuff! Do you think when i'm ready to go for a sibling that IVF will of come that far in advance that they will cook the baby untill term rather then putting it back


----------



## vikki75

nicole lmao   we wish xx
lou the only thing i think is the cream the srinks them or if there that bad like my grandad he had them removed surgically lol


----------



## watn1

Vik's that would be great wouldn't it  

DP gets them a lot and has the cream... Can you have it during PG? Not really sure. His mum has not long had her's tied up and removed


----------



## vikki75

yes you can use the cream when pg   i was going to get mine removed cos ive had mine for years an sometimes get a bad attack of bleeding bum !! lol which isnt good


----------



## watn1

YUK! OMG! How am i going to cope? I'm such a wimp  

Just looked at the box we have Lou and it just say's consult pharmacist if pregnant so I guess you can give it a try.. You don't want them to get worse.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yuk how gross I must say it makes it harder to actually poo and I don't want them to get any worse or bleed


----------



## watn1

Pop to the chemist on your break Lou and see what they say..  

Kelly - Forgot to say, Your nursery looks just FAB! x

Jade - Where'd you go?


----------



## KellyG

OMG now im crying CONGRATULATIONS VIKKI OMG OMG we have all done it omg im fing crying my eyes out


----------



## vikki75

kelly    ah swetie stop meantiioning crying lol cos everytime i see it i cry lol   
i cant believe that we all started around the same time when we came on here we were al relatively new an we all got pg come on Mannybird!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Congratz Vikki!!      I knew you could do it!!! 

I have news... (Nicole already knows) But I have started the pill for IVF#3!!!   I was booked in for EC on the 8th of June, but the nurse called me yesterday and wanted me to start today.... I wasnt to sure... And DH still isnt that keen but he is doing it for me. I should be on the pill for a max of 21 days then I start all the wonderfull drugs. 

I thought if its going to work it will and no matter when we do it, it wont change the outcome. 

We havent got any money yet.... SO save save save!    So third time lucky I think!

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1

Nat - Was about to come stalk you again!   Thats great news hun... SO pleased for you. Your right, It will work when it works and it WILL happen this last time! Think you best stay around here for some magical baby dust thats around here.  

Kelly - Morning!   31 weeks hey? We're gonna have 3 babies so close... Lou then your 2... WOnder if you'll pip lou to the post


----------



## KellyG

So Nat does that mean u started today? Good luck babes

Vikki im sooooo excited for you babes

Nicole Lou can go first i dont mind


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks ladies.... Kelly I started the pill today, should start DR at the end of the month.


----------



## KellyG

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay Natalie wooohoooooo.... xxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Kelly - Are you bricking it? I am already!   Do you know if you are going for a natural or CS yet?


----------



## vikki75

natalie thats fantasic sweetie       cant wait to see your BFP result this time we all gonna get them


----------



## watn1

http://www.babynamewizard.com/ - Check this out

And Mothercare has updated their sale and they have loads on things in the sale... Plus there's a 10% off code flying around on myvouchercodes.co.uk if you spend over £120. x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie that fab news honey           

Nicole love the link hun


----------



## vikki75

jacob thats my dp name  its on the top of the list nicole for boys names on there !! lol   i love it but dp sed no to it !!


----------



## KellyG

Nicole i am sort of bricking it, think because i know what to expect and having to push two out. Im having them naturally, hes head down and she is breech but they are willing to let me have her breech, but i have said no drugs   and no help eg forceps, only of they are in distress 

aww joshua is 4th on the list


----------



## Leicesterlou

Georgia doesnt appear on the list


----------



## watn1

Right ladies... I am off to go and get ready for the MW and then off to BHS.. Remember they have 20% off today for card holders ontop of sale and lots of bambini is in the sale.. Got myself 2 snowsuits for £8 each they were £20 (0-3 & 3-6 months).. So i'll get them for next to nothing. Also their growbags are reduced to £10.. Bargain   

Lou - Peyton isn't on the list either which is odd as it's on every name list i've looked on.

Kelly -   Your brave! I'm gonna be like... "Bring on the drugs"   I'm such a wimp


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hey

sorry for the flying visits recently girls,   i know i been neglecting everyone but have had alot onxxx

 *Lou/Viks * - [email protected] the piles, my SIL (dp's sis) had to have an op to remove them  she says she still shudders bout it now  )

I havent developed that little joy yet  but i have this  tailbone pain when i sit for more then a few minutes  it bloody hurts when i stand up! i think i may invest in a piles cushion lol

*Nat * that's brill news hun!  wont be long now before all of us achieve our dream 

Am so happy for everyone, doesnt it feel like its taken years for us all to get here tho?  I knew we'd all get here eventually 

*Nic * oh my goodness @ your dp's son what a little sod  
And i too am bricking it hun! ^Scared^ am  for a nice easy birth lol apparently start drinking raspberry tea in the weeks leading up - i've had 3 different people recommend it to me now as they/their dp's had 3/4 hour labours!

*Kells* where are these nursery pics Nic speaks of woman?? 

*MB* Congrats hun  p.s why cant you talk about it?  

Has anyone seen anything of Emsy? i havent seen her for a while on here but granted i havent been on much 

 to all xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Jade Tail Bone sounds painful   Not seen Emsie around for a long while.. I actuall looked to see if she been posting a while back, But not since she said she was thinking of holding back off tx for a year untill after she got married, Not really sure what she is upto.


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki-yay a big congrates on the bfp


----------



## vikki75

thank you W4M xxxx


----------



## veng

congrates Vikki         We are a naughty bunch testing early I'm SO happy for you 

Nat your turn nexted   

i wonder how emsy and Katie are  

Nicole your DP son needs a good kick up the bum sorry to say hes not at a good age too, I'm sure your DP spent money on him when he was a baby so he can't ask for the same now.i bet his mum is not helping hoe did the boys take the news about a baby on its way?my girls have been so excited 

hello everyone


----------



## swhattie

Ooooh its busy on here today!!

Vikki hun - CONGRATULATIONS!!! Thats amzing, fab and brilliant!!!!

Natalie - Whoo hoo!!! Thats fab stuff!  

Hope all you lovely ladies are okay!

This 2ww is already driving me mad and its only been one day!! I dont think Im gonna be able to survive! How many of you ladies had best rest? i cant lay down very well, I get too bored! Iv been watching a few films and generally pottering about but Im worried that im buggering it up not laying down like carpet!!

XXX


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - CONGRATULATIONS      
                                             
What good news to finish my day with, so so so happy for you hunny, how has DP taken it? xxx

*Nat* - Yay, so pleased your starting again  - this is the one hunny    

*Manny* - As long as your not over excerting yourself I'm sure it won't hurt you being a bit of a fidget, did you not stock up on any good books to keep ya mind occupied but your body dormant MRS ? Now send Mr Manny out for chocs and books and enjoy being off work! 

*Nicole* - I'm gonna get myself a hypno/relaxation cd to prepare for birth, it doesn't stop you feeling any pain (damn it) but relaxes you into believing your body is capable of giving birth and therefore makes the whole process easier  - the reviews all sound good and it can't hurt trying them!
I'll find link later and post it!

*Jade* Have you thought about heat pads or one of those microwaveable pillows for your tailbone ? Could help 

*Lou* Ow sorry to hear about your piles hun, hope you don't suffer too bad with them 

*Veng* hey hun, how was school dinner prep today - any better? 

*Kelly* - Are these pics on ** of the nursery?

*Sal* Everything Ok wih you hun? 

Busy day today for me and at one point I really thought it was Friday   Just one more day till the weekend, thankfully! x x x


----------



## swhattie

Hi Jag - Sorrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy its not friday!!! Not long though! Mr Manny is at work til 7pm so Im all on my own!! Iv watched Cold Mountain & Officer & a gentleman and now Im watching Rikki Lake!! My life is soooooooooo exciting!! All Iv been doing is going for a wee and getting up to make me a sandwich etc so I havnt been doing cartwheels or owt!! Also, another thing, I cant remember from last time but Im getting dragging pains in myh ovaries that are making me catch my breah when i get up, are these normal?!

God, I was so chilled up to yesterday and now Iv gone to pot!


----------



## Just a girl

Manny - I had some stabby pains the day or so after and if I rememeber correctly it was all you ladies who put my mind at rest, having ec done and being poked and prodded with a needle is going to make you sore and your follies are still prob swollen, after a few weeks on drugs its gonna take a little while to leave your system..... now fluids, protien, rest, a good book and some lovely food is being prescribed! If Mr Manny is at work till 7 what about Manny's Mummy? Make her come round to look after you


----------



## vikki75

JAG thanks hun dp well happy but wary  as its so early  
thanks MB you next   
i actually feel very guilty now , cos i told everyone i tested early an got a gr8 bfp now others are testing around the same time in the 2ww an getting BFN i feel like ive given them false hope


----------



## swhattie

Vikki - thats not your fault hun, you testing doesnt make them have to and besides if they have tested early  they may actually get their positive!

Jag - My mummy is poorly at the mo so cant come up but she does keep ringing tomorrow, Im gonna get in shower I think and start another book, I just wish i could get in the bath!! I love the bath with all my lush  stuff in it!!! because I had to delete my last diary I dont know how I got on last time etc so Im a bit p*ssed about that!

XXX


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Like Manny said its not your fault, so don't feel guilty or let it take the shine off today for you 

Manny - Oh mate can you not start a new diary with this ID? If you kept the introduction vague you could still update each day with how your feeling and progress etc! What could they do now about it anyway - 'the bar stewards? '


----------



## swhattie

I dont know what to do tbh, i just wish i had the last one because i could see then what twinges i had etc and compare it.... my intention was to remain so cool during my 2ww and its already gone to pot, im panicking  etc and thats doing no good, i just wish i could go somewhere like shopping etc and then id be fine!


----------



## Just a girl

Just checked my diary for you and I def had short, sharp, stabby pains in my lower abdomen on the day after I had my tansfer done, so don't worry sounds normal to me


----------



## veng

not bad thanks hayley i swapped jobs with another lady so i made pizza's not very smelly so i was ok


----------



## watn1

MB - i most certainly had sharp stabbing pains with AF pains   I also did not bed rest, I continued to work although admitidly upstairs in my house but still sat uprigt on a chair all day  

Vikki - It's not your fault hun.. Implantation happens at all different times for everyone just because they get a BFN now doesn't mean it's the end.. I know i've said before but I've seen so my ladies test early and get a negative and then days later the line appears. 

Hayley - Hey, I'd give anything a try to help ease pain   I think I might get a tenns machine  

Veng - Well we thought they took it OK but obviously there are still some uunderlining issues with them (well the eldest really) There are bound to be as I suppose it's different when one of your parents is with someone else and has another child as your automatic thought would be like ah thats it now my Dad's got a new family. Which would never of been the case but sometimes they just make things difficult for no reason really.  

P.s Kelly nursery pic's are on ** in her mobile pic's album


----------



## veng

morning Lady's
yeppie its Friday soon be the weekend it our 6th wedding anniversary sunday  

Nicole yes they will be jealous but i think thats normal I'm sure my girls will be i have said to them even tho we are having a baby does not mean we don't love you,my oldest said to hubby its great you will have a real daughter or son he did say i already have you and your sister bless him ,your DP will have to be firm when the baby comes   teenagers are hard some kids just hate there parents what ever they do


----------



## KellyG

Morning ladies

Hayley yes my pics are on ** as Nicole kindly pointed out, Nicole u can be my spy lol

Jade Try a pile like pillow from boots, and when u get up the slower the better  

Nicole Have you bought anything this morning yet lol?

Lou Im wondering when my mate farmer Giles is gonna go back up, i too still get them after josh and hes nearly 8. I cant have cream on my   feels acky 

Mannys Bird im soz hun but ive seemed to have missed ur posts Good luck mwah 

Vikki  Do not feel guilty, we all tested too early (me thinks) just enjoy it  

Veng Congratulations on ur anniversary hun 

Well Im getting to the point where i cant do anything, i cried walking around tesco yesterday, im exhusted all the time and if i wasnt waitng for my bubs lungs to mature id pull them out... My advice to you girls is to rest as much as you can (as i didnt) and lm feeling it now.

Woman in asda the other day f'd me right off, i bought a pink outfit and blue outfit to which she said, do you not know what ur having or u having both. I said both. She pulled her f*ing nose up and said oo do u know what ur letting urself in for. My reply yes i f*king do thanks i unlike other can COPE!!!! OMG stooopid cow. Now u know why my BP is high lol


----------



## vikki75

KELLY HUN   you having shopping rage? ! i get like that an well dont need to be pg lol  cant imagine how you must be feeling though your so brave , just think they soon be in your arms sweetie 
well today im not feeling guilty sod it !!!  i did anthoer test this morning an its a lil darker  so must be a good thing  not gonna test again now till sunday then if thats ok ill test wednesday an thursday then friday going to clinic to give dr a big bouquet of flowers  an make my date for a scan should be around dp b`day 5th april so probably the 3rd i can wait to see the scan its wat ive been dreaming of 
 to everyone


----------



## KellyG

Vikki i am sooooo loving ur pic babes..... Do u have a scan booked? 

I just gota stop moaning lol


----------



## vikki75

kelly you moan as much as you want sweetie your allowed !!!!!   your PREGNANT !!!  
aint got a scan booked yet after otd next thursday im gonna go to the clinic pick up perscriptions for the hrt an bullets lol an make a date then should be the 3rd april   i could actaully put a ticker up couldnt i


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quickie as got a meeting, yes Vikki do the ticker


----------



## KellyG

Aww Vik your ticker is fab hun   im excited for u lol


----------



## vikki75

thanks girlies   4 weeks away ill go mad lol!!!! 
kelly did you have sickness early ?? i dont know if its just nerves but last night i felt sick the smell of fish burghhhhhh an this morning i could hardly eat my weetabix!! an thats not like me !!


----------



## KellyG

Vikki i felt sick really early on about 5 days after transfer, thats when i knew it was two


----------



## vikki75

cor blimey ! eeks im feeling sicky   worse thing is dizzy really dizzy sometimes feel like im gonna pass out thought that was with the excitement lol but its happening quite alot !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Vikki great signs of good hormone levels hun try and eat little and often I always found plain hula hoops and ginger nuts a lifesaver always kept some in my handbag


----------



## vikki75

thanks lou   got a thing about apples lol trying to eat fruit cos im constipated badly i thought the bullets were supose to give you diaorea (<cant spell it lol)


----------



## Leicesterlou

No Vikki they block you up hun, try orange juice I have a glass everyday and it helps me to 'go'


----------



## vikki75

orange juice cant gives me well bad acid reflux   lol ill try prunes lol .... do i  dare lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh dear be careful with prunes don't go far from a toilet after those things


----------



## KellyG

Eww prunes lol OJ works for me and fruit and fibre breakfast serial. Im not constipated, its the other way for me cos of the bloody iron tablest


----------



## vikki75

kelly im on the iron too plus the folic acid an the hrt an the metformin !!!! if you shake me i rattle   gonig to buy some pregnacare so the iron an the folic are in one tablet   then just got the hrt an met to take ! although i dont understand the met usually gives me the trotts!! 
got a bloody sore throat aswell frightened im coming down with tonsilitus


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki you will get run down cause your lo/s will be draining your body of all its goodness, I have had a sore throat on and off for 2 weeks now


----------



## veng

hi 

Kelley   silly rude lady  

Vikki   great news with the test getting darker 

well i was serving the kids on the lunch line today and had to run to the toilet  i was serving fish fingars and the smell was too much


----------



## vikki75

veng   i cant stand the smell of fried fish at the best of times burghhhhh cant imagine how it must be for you working in a kitchen xx
lou my throat at the back is got like cotton wall stuck to it nasty i know but dont want antibiotic! gargling with salt water cant think of anything else apart from soothers


----------



## Just a girl

*Vikki* - That line is very dark, your so having twins  
I found with taking both met and bullets I would swing from having the trots one minute to being bunged up the next, so hopefully you wont be bunged up for too long  Sorry your feeling yucky shame you can't have OJ, what about apple juice or cherry tomatoes?

*Veng* - Whoops on the fishfingers  you poor thing , but at least if you get cravings you'll hopefully be serving it up, I love all those little school dinner cakes and biscuits, hmmmmm I want something sweet now!

*Kelly* - Yep you moan away hunny , my work colleague had twins and she had to sleep sitting up straight as she was so big and uncomfortable, she lost 3stone instantly when she gave birth! No I hope your taking your own advice and are completely resting now, sounds like you need it! Oh and nursery looks lovely 

*Lou * - How you feeling at the moment?  Have you hit real tiredness again yet? I think my recent tiredness has been down to my rubbish diet over the last couple of weeks, but I have loads of fruit and veg in the house now to balance against my persistent sweet tooth !

*Nicole*- Tens machines can really help some people, I think the trick is to use from as early on as poss as one of my friends tired it when her contractions were quite strong and she said it was useless but I know of others who have found them useful!

*Manny* You doing OK hun? Still bored out of your brains? Will you have Mr M home with you this weekend to look after you?

*Jade* - You OK chick, hope you have a good weekend 

*Sal* -  you OK? Where are you 

If one more person at work tells me I'm really small/tiny/ hardly look pregnant for someone who's 6.5months, WTF!?! I may just have to knock their f'ing heads off! I know I'm not huge but seriously 'hardly look pregnant ' Frikkin parents  I did ask my MW if she thought it was small but I'm measuring exactly right! I'm so so so pleased its Friday, I'm just gonna do nothing much and enjoy it!

What are everyone elses plans? xxx


----------



## swhattie

Jag - they're probably just jealous because they looked like the back end of a bus when they were pregnant and are jealous of your neat bump.... Leave it a week and then ask one of the ones saying you haardly look pregnant if they are pregnant - I bet that shuts em up....

Yeah Mr M will be here this weekend!! Iv had a short walk down to mummys today though since shes better! I was going loopy in the house and the weathers lovely!! trying not to think of the 'result'! Iv got the runs too   Im having a mare!! Also, on the 'in the news' thread - thats annoyed me that people think that its too young to have IVF on the NHS when your in your twenties WTF?? I get the feeling a lot of them think its fine that some PCT's are making the criteria that treatment is only available for those between 30-34  

Vikki - Hope your okay hun and remembering to keep your trotters up!!!

Veng - How are you?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies 

MB - I haven't seen the thread yet, But WTF? Whats so wrong with people having NHS IVF in their 20's? I've always thought the rule was f'ing stupid! Thats the rule in my PCT over 30's and married  Stupid really!

Hayley - Ah stuff them! As MB says they are just Jealous! I am  I am going to be huge I just know it!  I have looked at the private classes like you said and they vary between £150 - £180 here  DP said its a waste of money but i'm gonna ring and enquire on monday and see as I think it will be quite nice for me to go and meet people being as I don't actually know many people around here, & I think i'll be going potty being on my own with a baby all day  At least I'll meet others on Maternity.. I wish we all lived closer 

Kelly -  I haven't brought anything today.. Just went in and looked at the bedroom set and pram we're gonna get. We settled on teh new Quinny Buzz 4 now as it now comes with the bigger seat for when baby is older. We have also decided on the murals we are gonna get.

boy - http://www.muralsyourway.com/myw4-design.cfm?pid=MMIAJS3013&RTV=room,1 (With other animal stuff going on somewhere)

Girl - http://www.muralsyourway.com/myw4-design.cfm?pid=MMIANC1003&RTV=room,1 (With the tree I said before with the diamonte leafs/Flowers With some fairies around the room)

Vikki / Veng  On the sickness 

My MW appt went weel y'day - She wasn't concerned about the weight loss. She said it's normal, Should get the results from the triple bloods in the next 10 days or so. I don't know why I had them done really as nothing would change the outcome.. Unless of course the baby wouldn't survive But I guess it's more about preperation.

Hope everyone else is OK.x


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Just had a thought, what about gargelling with disprin, my DP did when he had a bad ulcerated throat and it took the pain off for him!

Manny -


Mannys Bird said:


> Jag - they're probably just jealous because they looked like the back end of a bus when they were pregnant and are jealous of your neat bump.... Leave it a week and then ask one of the ones saying you hardly look pregnant if they are pregnant - I bet that shuts em up....


Thats what I love about you , always to the point ! 
I will have to go check out this thread your talking about, it would be such a shame if people on here were taking that attitude - I'd never judge anyone over the age of 35 for 'leaving it too late' as life and circumstances just get in the way so it would be so upsetting to feel that anyone thought we weren't deserving of funded tx due to our age (not that any of us are eligible anyway )

Nicole - So are those murals like giant stickers They are very nice  so how long till you find out if its pink or blue? My poor bubs is probably just going to end up with buttermilk walls, I'm so indecisive I juts haven't seen anything that I really want to get 
I'm glad your MW apt went well. Oh and my My PCT ruling is over 36 

xxxx


----------



## swhattie

The discussions are really around the 'postcode lottery' - I fail to see how saying that under 30's shouldnt get NHS treatment is making things fair   everyone should have access to treatment but like you said - it doesnt really apply to us anyway, I dont think any of us have had NHS have we??  

He he!! I am to the point arnt I ?! Well most of the time  

I want this 2ww to end!! Heellllllllllllllpppppppppppppp me!!

Nicole - Those are both lovely, eee i cant wait til I can go shopping, shopping is what i do best!! Glad youu MW appt went well hun - cant wait to see if its a little Juan or Juanita....

Iv got a stinking headache and no paracetemol   

Note to embies: Please little womb people, stick in your mummy's belly and grow real big (then get good jobs like footballers or pop stars to fund your mummy's Juicy Couture habit!)


----------



## Just a girl

Manny - I just had a read and yeah there are a few dissapointing comments on there, well done on your replies though, I often start to reply on those and then just end up deleting it, I never feel my responses are elequont enough 

and yes another note to your uterus .....

*Dear 'little manny emblets' 
Listen to your mummy and all her ff's and get yourselves all nice, cosy and snuggled in for the next 38 weeks please, we all think you'll be very much loved, happy and spoilt beyond recognition, but there really is no pressure on the famous jobs, mummy will be just as happy in primark as long as you stick around   however if you do get yourself a nice job then your listening to you future Mother In Law  x x x*


----------



## swhattie

Thank you Aunty Hayley!!! Grow grow grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXX


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 

i feel sick all the time Hubby and i were hoping to go out for dinner tonight as ex mother in-law is having my girls,hopefully i feel better soon  does anyone have nik names for there little ones we keep calling mine peanut  

Manny lots of (((sticky vibes)))


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Yeah they are just huge stick on Vinyls you can use them twice over.

Veng - Go to boots and get some Sea Sickness bands... I swear they saved my insanity! They are great. The minute I took them off I always felt sick again  

MB -  

6 More sleeps untill gender scan   .... I'm working today... How Poo! Only till 1pm but still poop! It looks nice outside


----------



## KellyG

Morning ladies


Veng hope you feel better soon     Mine are bubble and squeak

Nicole How could you work on a day like this.. OMG 6 more sleeps babes woohoo

Im going to drop josh over his nannys then im going shopping with dh to buy stuff for josh as we have finished for the babies. Only fair we do his room out for him too. Then im taking sexy dh out tonight for a meal... Maybe one of our last  

Hope you all have a nice day today 

Mwah


----------



## swhattie

Aw Kelly how are you gonna do Josh's room?? Have a lovely meal tonight with DH....

Veng - Hope you start to feel a little bit better soon hun!!

Got a night on my own tonight Mr manny is going out on the lash  
wouldnt it be nice if I could go out and forget about everything!!

Nerve are making me bite my lips and now they are sore!


----------



## Just a girl

Hello Ladies!

Manny - Mr Jag did that last night night and ended up coming in at 6.30am which of course woke me up and I have been awake since then 

Nicole - 6 days to go, I bet its killing you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I reckon its gonna be a pink one, what about everyone else?

Veng - I hope you get out for your meal tonight   

Kelly - Ermmmm what were you saying about us all taking it easy Mrs? I hope you are doing no more to Josh's room then getting the shopping for it!  Have a nice evening with your hubby 

I went into town today to try and get a mattress for the crib we were given and they don't seem to do them in the size I need , so flipping typical!  I did buy some cellular blankets for the moses basket though, only £4 each in Matalan where as they are £11 in Babies R Us! 
I also think I may have found a theme a like for nursery in Mamas and Papas but they are soooo expensive its crazy (I may have to drop hints for vouchers from work when I leave )  its called by the light of the moon and I also like there made with love range but its either pink or blue so I guess that may well be out unless I wait until after


----------



## swhattie

ooooh baby shopping!!! I like the Gingerbread range - i think thats mamasandpapas or it could be mothercare!

He will not be coming in as late as your DH or there will be trouble! He is going to roughest part of S. Yorks so in fact he might not be coming back at all!!


----------



## Just a girl

Gingerbread is M&P, my friend has got the moses basket and bedding its lovely too!  

My DP has just surfaced and is looking well rough - ha!


----------



## swhattie

DH has gone out for the night and his friend was coming to meet him at our house anyway I was down stairs with just my bra and pants on (not cos Im a naturist or owt but needed to get my PJ's out of the dryer) and anyway the door went and DH went to answer it straight away so I had to run upstairs and then I tripped over my PJ bottoms and stubbed my toes and so now I want to cry because my toes hurting and Im worried the quick step upstairs will have upset my embies  

XXX


----------



## Just a girl

They are well protected in you hun, nicely sandwiched and secure so please don't worry and ouch for your poorly toes


----------



## swhattie

I know my toes still throbbing!


----------



## Just a girl

Stubbing your toe is the worse pain, it always make me feel sicky and almost faint   I hope you haven't broke it, can you wiggle it?


----------



## watn1

Mb - Ouch! Stubbing toe's is sooooo painful! Somehow I always manage it on the door frame not looking where i'm going leaving rooms  

Hayley - AAhhhhh liking the M&P moon set.. The changing mat is cute! £28 though  I've changed my mind about 50 times now   I think baby bump might well be a pink one.. I think your's is too     Bargain on the blankets hun... I might pop in as thats got to be the cheapest place I think I seen them for £10 somewhere.

I was goona say where is everyone today, But I forgot it's saturday   Where as I've been boring and not left the house all day so it feels like a normal weekday


----------



## vikki75

hi girlies  
manny bird   your embies will be ok   but i hope you dont mind me saying it did make me laugh about your toe so sorry its the way you explasined it    but im just one of these people that laugh at lil accidents like that , it does get me into trouble though   im so sorry xxxx 
jag how ya going girlies??  
nicole howdy girl xx


----------



## swhattie

Vikki - Your alright hun - I usually laugh at others unfortunate enough to fall over too!! Except when its me and then I turn into a moody cow - DH has just sent a message also saying 'toe ok' which i know is sarcastic!

Nic - I tend to bang mine on the bed leg - all manner of expletives can be heard in the middle of the night when Im going for a wee and bang my toe - I sound like Marty off Shameless!

Jag - I can wiggle it yeah - the throbing is wearing off!!

What are you ladies having for tea tonight? Im having red pepper and tomato soup with a baguette and then peaches with ice cream! Iv just had a starwberry frijj milkshake! Im greedy!

Oh and (tmi) Im constipated   Im never usually constipated but my belly is killing and I just cant 'go' however much i want one.... Sorry!


----------



## Just a girl

Manny - I've just had pasta with a homemade tomato sauce with peppers, courgette's and tuna in and then smothered with cheese, it was flipping lovely but again I've been bad with sweet stuff today, I've had 2 fresh cream chocolate eclairs, a jam doughnut and a cadburys caramel bar  I just can't stop the sugary stuff!  I normally bang my toe on the bed frame too!

Viks - I'm all good thanks hunny, has your bfp sunk in yet?  

Nicole - I know so expensive aren't they but gorgeous, I think if I was to go for it I wouldn't get it all - I certainly wouldn't pay that for a changing mat , I got one from Matalan for £7.00  
For info, the blankets I got were the size for crib/moses basket but even the bigger cot and cotbed ones were only £7.00!


----------



## watn1

Mb - We've just ordered a Pizza   I'm actually hungry for once. Why don't you try some coconut? Not sure we're you'd get some thing time of night mind  

Vikki - Hey lady..............   How you doing? You still feeling sick 

I posted on the 1st Tri thread that I was considering going to some Private NCT Classes as I live in a high teenage pregnancy area and I would love to meet people nearer my own age group being as I don't really know many people round here. I did call up about the NHS classes and asked what typical age goes and I was told it's of a high Teenage age. So I think booking a private one would give me more hope there's be someone there that would want to be my friend   Anyway, It seems to of caused world war three in there   People saying "What's wrong with teenage mum's, I was one and I wasn't a bad mother! "    When did I say that?

I mean, I'm not being a ar$e as I have plenty of friends who had babies at a young age, Infact out of a group of 7 of us that were really close, They'd all had their first by 20 and now some of them are on their 3rd! I would never in a million years class any of them as bad mothers  . For my second rant! It's like I would never want to make 'friends' with one of DP's eldest son's girlfriends who always btw seem to be around 17-19   When I was at my 12 week scan EVERY person in that room was under 20 apart from me and DP, I swear one girl must of been about 14.. She was with her mum and looked terrifed! Doubt very much she'd want to meet for coffee IYKWIM?


----------



## vikki75

JAG hun it aint not yet im doing a clearblue tomorrow an scared its gonna say NOT PG !! an that my other tests were lying! 
manny had sweet an sour chicken it was lovely  
an nicole wats wrong with teenage mums well ill tell you hun  !!!   there still kids them selves!!!! i was a teenage mum an if i could i would of waited!! my DD came home the other nite saying her friend was pg 16! an her mum was thrill she was gonna ba a young granny    i mean wtf !!! ill be honest my DD is on the pill as shes quite open with me an told me shes sexually active an if she came home pg i would nt be happy ! but wat is wrong with the mothers why dont they help the child with contraception, my rant over lol sorry tbh hun i wouldnt want to take classes with kids   shall i go on there an rant lol


----------



## Just a girl

Nic -  
They obviously didn't read your post properly, I understand what you meant by it - they obviously just saw the teenage mum and then jumped to conclusions (they have been in for a bit of battering in the press recently) have your replied and pointed out all you meant was you wanted to meet people your own age?  
If they don't take it how you meant it then sod them - we love you 

Vikki - My mum knew I was on the pill at 15/16, honesty and openess makes a good Mum  and you nutter about your tests lying  although I took 4 tests before I could actually believe it!


----------



## watn1

I've posted a clarification message   A few of my friends say if they could do it all again they'd of waited and even DP say's the same obviously noone would change or wish away their kids but well you's know what I mean.

My mum too put me on the pill at 15 I was sexually active but I don't think she believed me   I did tell her though when I was at 17   One of my younger cousins friend is PG she is 15 and her mum is happy! Don't get me wrong you'd kind of have to deal with it but surely thats not what you want for your 15 year old child by coice and infact DP's eldest son tonight asked if his g/friend could stay here with him, Needless to say he got a big fat NO! & regulary gets the 'talk' from DP


----------



## vikki75

my DD is nearly 16 so wat esle can you do   least she was honest with me an i like the fact she feels comfortable telling me things , you cant be with them 24/7 but you can help them by being supportive my mum would of never let me go on the pill an tbh i never told her i was sexually active   i wish i did but hayho  i think thats why i made mine an my DD relationship open an easy  , 
i didnt do a test today an hated it cos now i keep thinking im not pg how weird is that !!! 
oh an 1 more thing in my profile i got a lil ticker for my pg , now i got 192 days left  but another women whos 4weeks an 4 days pg shes got the same ticker as me but has got 292 days left    i done the thing with my 1st day of my LP


----------



## vikki75

girlies we`re of to MIL`S now so have a good night xxxx catch up tomorrow


----------



## swhattie

Nicole - I would feel exactly the same as you hun, we too are in a very high teen pregnancy area - the Daily Mail even said that Rotherham was the teen pregnancy capital of Europe! I wouldn't want to 'make friends' with them in that way either because the whole mindset that we have in our 20's 30's is different to what we had in our teens and that takes away anything in common that you may have - you did right to mention it in your posts because your opinions and feelings are just as valid as what theirs are and unfortunatly if they dont like that then its them that owns the problem - I often cause mini world wars on the 'in the news' boards and TBH I couldnt care less!

All your teas sound lovely! I love food!  

I was sexually active quite early but insisted on using both condoms and I was on the pill probably from about 15 (when I went a bit mad with the boys but there are underlying issues with that) my mum wasnt happy about it at all but at 16 I met DH and so she never really said anything anyway because I think it was quite obvious he was a stayer!

XXX


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - IKexactlyWYM!  Like Vikki said they are still kids themselves.  I have worked with teen mums for 4 years now and sadly its only a small minority IMO who are good mums and enjoy their child and being a parent , I get so frustrated as for instance out of the current group of 6 girls, all of them smoked throughout their pregnancies, 2 of them admitted to drinking to get drunk whilst pregnant, all of them weaned really early at just over 3months, even after advice from health visitors and I always reinforce best practice to them (its like they are in competition with other) they all give juice from a bottle even though we've had the oral health lady in to warn of all the dangers that causes to their little teeth, one of them still hangs around outside the shop at middnight with her baby and pushchair  Its a nightmare! 

Vik - Have a nice evening 

Manny - You cause mini world wars? Never   
Me and my DP have been together since I was 15, he had my cherry


----------



## swhattie

I actually wish Id waited a few months and then DH would have taken my cherry also!


----------



## Just a girl

Ahh hun    Are you enjoying your evening in?  I'm so bored DP is half dead on the sofa watching a rubbish film and I'm trying really hard not to go and start on the remaining 2 cadburys caramels bars that are sat in the fridge, I'm so weak!


----------



## swhattie

You should eat them hun, chocolate is good, chocolate is your friend...

A personal question, Iv been reading on the ladies in waiting  board that loads of ladies (in fact tthe majority) had orgasms in their two week wait and went on to get bfps.... Do you know if any of the ladies on here had them?!


----------



## Just a girl

I'm not sure about the others but I didn't atempt anything that could result in an O, but I have since heard something about the blood flow to the uterus being good, why you feeling a bit bored


----------



## swhattie

Kind of - obviously I would only be doing it for the embies - I hate orgasms!!!

There are just so many of them that have had them in their 2ww that it seems stupid not to bother and I didnt have any last time and that got me nowhere -  I think I just may have to give it a go!!


----------



## Just a girl

Well I think your self sacrificing attitude for the embies is just admirable    
Its def worth a go and may just brighten up your lonely Saturday evening


----------



## KellyG

Manny I had lots of 'O's when on my 2ww so you may have seen my post on that thread. I get them in my sleep and everything  

Hayley, yes just did the shopping, got him a tv/dvd combi new bedding and curtains and swapped his ds for a pre-ordered dsi.. Yes i spoil him, but hes my baby 

Vikki make sure u take a pic of the word PREGNANT tomorrow huni 

Oh and on the subject i just turned 19 when i had Josh and if i could have had the same baby (without his father) and a few years later i would have. My sil had her baby at 16 and is now out every weekend, she just palms her two boys on my mil   Which is annoying, i only go out on occasions and try to get Josh things i never had. Im not well off but not skint, but ive worked hard from the bottom to get these things for josh, im not a scav/bum but some people are and do you actually blame them for getting pg when they are young.... they get £ for nothing a house for nothing etc...


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Kelly 
Ahh sounds like Josh is going to be very happy with his mummy a DSI !!!! (I'm rubbish with computery things so I'm assuming its an upgraded version of the nintendo ds )
Did you and DH have a nice meal? x


----------



## KellyG

Lol Hayley, yes its an upgrade, its not out yet so he will have to wait and his bro and sis are buying him an xbox when they arrive. We do limit his time on his cmputer, as long as hes done all his homework and spellings blah blah.

I stuffed my face tonight, i actually heaved   couldnt manage dessert tut. 

How are you this evening huni?


----------



## Just a girl

Very smooth an xbox from the siblings 

I'm fine, getting loads of movement from bubs right now, I keep getting pokes out of my left side it makes me giggle!  
I think I'm about ready for bed been awake since 6.30am thanks to dp  but know I won't be able to sleep once I go up  and I'm assuming your gonna be slipping into a food coma pretty soon


----------



## KellyG

I hope so, cant sleep and when i do its not for long   Its fab when ur bubs kick isnt it. I missed josh kicking me when he was born   Lol im off to bed huni, Hope you have a lay in tomorrow Night Night xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

night night x x x


----------



## veng

i went to bed about 11.30 last night and my pantyliner has red blood on it and when i wiped the same so i went to bed in tears,this morning its turned brown  ,my clinic is closed today so i think i might call them tomorrow? ,its our anniversary today and i feel pants ,do you think this is the end?


----------



## KellyG

No hun, i had bleeding and brown discharge and i was ok, stay positive and ring the clinic first thing hun


----------



## veng

im going  just called clinic emergency contact number and they should be calling me back


----------



## veng

clinic called back said as its turned brown it can happen and try not to worry ,if i bleed more and if it turn to clots thats not good and to call clinic and they can scan me 5 days early which would be Wednesday ,so  its all gone


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Oh hun how worrying for you  but the fact its now brown is a very good sign and that means its old blood, bleeding in early pregnancy seems to be a lot more common then we actually think, I know so many people that its happened too and everything has been fine   Lots of        and some more    x x x


----------



## watn1

Veng - So sorry to hear of the bleed... It's awful isn't it? Please try not to worry you don't want to cause the stress but I know how hard it is. I don't know if you remember but I too had a red bleed which turned brown about 2 hours later... I was freaking out! But all has turned out OK. It is very very common especially with twinnies so try and think of the positives. I would bug the butt of yor clinic for that extra scan on wednesday anyway to put your mind at rest I had my first one at 5w6D and they could clearly see the sac, pole & the tiny heart starting to flicker but they could also see the hemorrhage clot caused most likely from they ther embie which did fully absorb back into my body. I searched searched and searched the net when I had the bleed and I found so many ladies who had the same. Unless you are cramping really badly for a number of hours and you have a really heavy bleed with clots then please don't worry   I did have a tiny bit of cramping but it only lasted about half an hour. 

Kelly - Aaah thats nice for little Josh.. Bet he's going to love that. I wish DP would limit the time his youngest is on his xbox because he gets here of a evening about 7pm and does not get off it untill 3am then straight up again at 10am untill he goes home about 5pm! He does this at home too  

MB - I didn't 'O' at all suring 2ww then didn't untill about a week after my BFP and then had the bleed so stayed clear untill my 10 week scan. 

Hayley - We could go all day about some of the stupid things young girls do


----------



## vikki75

veng hun   stay   hun most of the girls here had a bleed an look at them now  
me i done a clearblue an it sed `pregnant 1-2weeks which means 3-4 weeks pg so yay  but ive been up all night feeling sick an got a banging head ache an im still feeling sick an its really getting on my (.)(.) but its all meaning good things i guess   just hate feeling so poopy still got a sore throat an i think thats why i dont feel a 100%  oh well better stop moaning did say i couldnt wait for it lol


----------



## watn1

Vik's the digi's are ace! I did one a few days later to check it moved up a tier   Sorry your feeling poo   Its gonna get worse before it gets better.. I'm sure you remember from DD  

Veng - Hope your OK hun.


----------



## swhattie

Hi Ladies, hope your  all having a good weekend....

Veng -    

How many of you had the 'implantation bleed'? Im now panicking about not having one, Im going loopy


----------



## watn1

MB - Afternoon   I never had any implantation bleed, Not even browny discharge I don't think. I can't remember anyone having one but I could be wrong. I don't even think Lou had any bleed at all even though 1 embie didn't emplant which must of reaborbed.

I'm sitting betting on the horse racing well betting against horses winning   It's actually quite good fun.   I've won £23 so far   next race at 3:55


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Yay your test weren't lying  Sorry your feeling poo  I think its gonna be twins!

Manny - No implantation bleed for me either, I had no real symptoms that I could relate to being pregnant!        Has DP got a bit of a sore head today 

Nic - Its always good when your winning  

Veng -  

I went a did a bit more of retail therapy today, got our monitors from Babies R Us and got a bit of a bargain, I got a set by avent / phillips and it was reduced from £50 to £25 as they have just updated their line in monitors and won't be selling them instore anymore, but they did all that I wanted them too so was well happy, also had a £5.00 off voucher and got a pack of 10 muslin squares for £10 so only spent £30 

I also finally ordered my travel system, I got the streety by bebe confort, it was £192 and included the chasis, the seat which is fully reclinable so suitable from birth but nice and wide so big for toddlers, a car seat, cosy toes and rain cover, it also faces me which is great and it had loads of good reviews!  I ordered it from kiddicare and it was £70 cheaper then in Babies R Us, it is going to mums house as she freaked at the thought of me having the pushchair before the baby had arrived (superstition and all that ) and she's paid for it too!  So all in all a good shopping day although I think I need lots of bargains if I'm considering using a mamas and papas nursery theme  although saw a nice on e int he new babies r us catalogue but they didn't have it in store to look at!


----------



## veng

hi ladys 
ive been resting and when i wipe there's nothing   i think im going to ask my doctors to take my blood to check lmy levels are going up because i will go in sain if i have to wait till 18th for a scan 

well done vikki  

Hayley i can't wait to start shopping


----------



## swhattie

Jag - Yeah - he had a sore head!!   

Nicole & Hayley - oooh im pleased that you can still have a bfp without no bleeding!! I just feel exactly the same as I did last time which is worrying and Iv got some af pains too, I hate this waiting!

All your buys sound lovely - im definatly having a mamas and papas nursery! I will be having the gingerbread theme!  Touch wood anyway!


----------



## KellyG

Manny no implantation bleeding for me either, stop picking woman lol  

Vikki ITS TWINS  

Nicole Do u ever stop spending, i know ur winning but god woman  

Veng glad the brown has stopped, try and get a scan on wednesday tho 

Hayley Your pram sounds lush hun and nice one on the bargins 

I want to take another digi test, just to see hw far it says i am. can u imagine it says something like 50 weeks hahahahah


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - So happy all is calm for you, now try to enjoy the rest of your anniversary 

Manny - *YOU WILL * be buying the gingerbread range   ! You've done a week hun so not long now 

Kelly - Its quite plain to look at but ticks all boxes for me - I would of loved it in yellow ideally but they only do it in black, red or brown and mint - I didn't like the brown and mint and thought I would clash too much with the red 

Nicole - I hope your still winning?


----------



## vikki75

MB i aint had no implantation bleed so   
kelly i cant wait to find out wish my scan would hurry up lol   i think your test would blow up lol   
nicole   hayley   hows you doing?


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - I'm good thanks , making DP do me a roast dinner as he's been hungover all weekend and I can't wait I'm flippin starving!  Hows the sickness now? Have you got a date for your scan?


----------



## vikki75

well i think its gonna be on the 3rd of april 3 weeks away yet   as i know it was provisionally sed that date if i had got a bfp so ill know on thursday when i phone clinic agsin to tell them the result (OTD) i cant be arsed with roast today so doing lasagne lol with mash potatoe    mmmmmmmm sickness is really at night time so its sort of waking me up ! but then i get waves of it all day but with my headache an sore throat im not feeling 100% anyway   but im enjoying every minute of it deep down


----------



## Just a girl

Those 3 weeks will fly round well prob not for you but they will for me, that will mean I will be very nearly 30 lol!! I love lasange but must say I've never had lasagne and mashed potato together!


----------



## vikki75

its lovely together lol   try it !! 30wks wow its gone so fast i cant wait to see picture of bubba   bet you cant wait to hold bubba   ive got a bloody long time yet for that even 3 weeks seems long let alone 2hundred an something days  lol


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki -     I meant I will be turning 30!!!!
Your right I can't wait to meet bubs, I can't imagine what he/she looks like and I'm really curious about if it will be born with hair, I was born with loads fo dark hair, dp was born bold with a big head  - I'm   it takes after me lol!  
9months seems like such a long time but I think when you put it into weeks it seems so much quicker or is that just me


----------



## swhattie

Oh I bet Im doing all your heads in with my worrying!!

Jag - its not even been a week yet! I had them put back on wednesday!   Im doing crap arnt I? Im a nervous wreck - god I wish there was just a sign! Like when Mary & Joseph were visited by angel gabriel to tell them they were expecting Jesus! Why cant that happen to me in my 2ww!! Like now!

Iv never had lasagne and mash either although DH's nan used to have us round every  tuesday and she used to serve us chicken curry, rice and mash, she also used to boil tinned peaches and pour custard into the juice so it went all conjealed! Gordan ramsay she aint!

I was a bald baby but dh had blonde curly hair, he was also 5lb 3oz I was 10lb 4!!


----------



## Just a girl

Manny - Sorry hun I got confused with your ec date  and don't worry about doing our heads in, we've all been there with the worries and everyone else has been there to put our minds at rest, give us hugs and/or tell us to not be so stoopid, so you carry on! Ahh you were a little dinky bubba then? If you get one in the middle of you and dp your all set, I was 8lb2.5 and I think DP was 8lb10!


----------



## KellyG

I really fancy lasagne and mash now   

Manny you will never do our heads in hun, like Hayley said we have all done it and worried loads, just try not too lol

I was 6lb 6oz and DH was 8lb8 and so was josh, my bubs are about 4lb 3 (boy) and 3lb8 (girl)

I have mw out on tuesday for my weekly bp check, im gonna ask them about my feet cos now it hurts when i walk they are that fat!!


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - That can be related to high bp, so can you get in checked it before tuesday  keep putting your legs up and seeing if it helps take the swelling down x


----------



## KellyG

Hayley my legs are up most of the time, and my bp has gone back down   they are soo sore when i go up and down stairs the crease cant crease IYKWIM


----------



## Just a girl

Oh hunny, poor you  I think you have 2 choices
1) Install a stennah stair lift
2) Have a bucket downstairs to pee in

I had to pee in the bath yesterday (not whilst I was in it) I was desperate for a wee and dp was using the loo and wasn't able to get off (so he says) so I had to perch over the side of the bath and pee into the plug end - nice hey?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Girls 

 *Hayley *   i feel for you hun, i have been forced to do the same in the past  

*Kells*  get DH massaging those feet lady! lol

*Viks* hope you're staying sane sweety 

*Manny* it'll be over before you know it hun  and i never had any impantation bleed 

Oh and whoever asked, i had lots of O's on the 2ww (on Kells reccomendation  )

*Veng, Lou, Nic*      

Well we had scan friday and all is well - the consultant said now i can be treated like a 'normal' pregnant woman and dont have to go back anymore, only to see the mw  I'll miss all the scans but am glad all is finally well and i can relax 

Am gutted tho, she had up a screen which showed bubs in 4d but the little moo had her hands AND feet infront of her face (a gymnast or dancer methinks?  ) and wasnt showing us what she looked like! i saw little hands and feet and she looked all scrunched up bless her heart  but even with poking she wasnt going to give us a preview of what she'll look like  so that will have to be a suprise as i dont think i'll have one of the 4d scans, DP wants at least one suprise 

Hope all are well

Love yas loads

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

morning girlies  
jade im so glad everythings fine an dandy for you   
i did a normal pg test today an wow its dark very dark its darker then the line that shows the test is working!!! dp was looking at gucci booties last night an telling me everything were getting even looked at prams !! i dont want to rock the boat yet but bless him his so so excited , lol im gonna buy some more tests cos i still wont believe it till my scan lol 
hope you girlies are all good this morning xmwah


----------



## Hopeful J

awww hun bless DP! cant wait til your first scan now - i bet its twinnies 

oh look at this little bit of fluff - the pic aint great coz his so dark but the ball of wool i'm holding is my SIL's new poodle Billy


----------



## vikki75

ahhhh jadey his sweet  ohhh i love puppies   your bump is getting well big!!! his sittig on it lol love the picture of Remi its so clear   btw i think i might have to copy your ticker if thats ok   only if you dont mind   i think its gr8 xxx how ya been have a good week end


----------



## Hopeful J

He's so cute Viks and all he wants to do is cuddle!!! i soooo want one lol 

LOL i know am getting fat now although it looks a bit flat today  

Yeah nick it hun! for some reason people kept saying they couldnt see the other ticker   so had to get a new one  

weekend was ok if not a bit boring   was me nephews birthday on friday so we had a little get-together(he's 7 now   they grow too quickly) 

what you get up to hun?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Vikki my throat is better but full of cold now....

Hayley not found tiredness a massive problem but then I am normally in bed around 9pm, had some pain in my pelvis yesterday could hardly walk but I guess its just baby pushing down, its better today but will have to see how it goes hey

MB sorry to hear you have constripation   thinking of you and hoping you get that BFP   

Nicole glad the MW appt went well as long as she is happy with you then don't worry everybody is different, I have gone down a dress size since being pg I think its normal as baby is striping us of any extra fat

Kelly morning hun  hope you and DH had a nice meal

Hope everybody else is ok?


----------



## vikki75

morning lou   hope your pelvis dont get any worse , i had that with mine an at the end i couldnt walk with out it crunching togeether   ,
jade just had a relaxing 1   dp did everything lol
well i got me ticker i know its early but  least i can say i had one !! ive only got 3 days left till my otd so fingers x it just keeps getting darker  
btw my throat is better now too still got a bit of a head ache though


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Vikki pelvis does feel better today or else I wouldn't be in work, love your ticker hun xx


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies,

It's such a lovely morning here, Just been out in the garden playing with the dogs with their ball while DP sat and drank his tea on the swing before work. It's not like summer mornings but it was nice. Don't you just love summer mornings?

Jade - Glad your final scan was all OK.. You can relax now  Loving the pup and the bump  Do not be tempted to get a puppy and a newborn  remi looks lovely on the scan pic... Shame she wouldn't let you see her face.. I bet on my scan on saturday the baby will have leg's firmly shut so we can't see the sex.

Lou - Glad your feeling better, A week to go untill you find out your fait.. You must be nervous now? I like the idea of baby taking all the fat  In a ideal world then after delivery we'll all be skinny 

Veng - The blood tests will be a good idea hun.. or to ask your clinic for that scan on Wednesday so reassure you. 

Vikki - Lasange and mash! WTF  YUK  I used to love lasange but sadly it's one of those things that I just cannot stand the smell of now it turns my stomach, We went to a friends for dinner last week and her DH had made lasange... My stomach turned as soon as I walked in the door  Bless your DP he does sound excited. Mine last night was looking through the mothercare book deciding what materess to get weighing up te pro's and con's of different one's... 

Kelly - I do honestly have 'issues' when it comes to spending i'm really really really bad! I never think twice about anything, Hopefully having a baby will change me  Your feet sound sore.. Poor you 

MB -  How great would it be for someone to pop along and tell you  But, then again I did have a dream during my 2ww that my grand-dad who passed away before I was even born.. Came back to life to buy me a cot 

Hayley - Peeing in the bath  Can't sa its anything i've done as thankfully we have 3 loo's.... Nearly 30 hey?  Only kidding. 30 will be fab 

Well only 4 more sleeps to go for me


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicole yes this spring weather is lovely hun, makes you feel all fuzzy inside hey....


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

Well things have advanced quite a bit for me - not thinking I'd be starting again till mid/late April but on Friday I got a call to say they've had a cancellation and I start in 8 days     - I might end up with a christmas baby!!! Fingers crossed  

Vikki - Dont think I congratulated you so huge congrats to you and DP - defo twins  

Jadey - WOW - look at size of your bump now (cute doggy too) Remi wants you to wait until due day to see what she looks like!

Mannyb- I've been pregnant 4 times and had implantation bleed once. Good luck and keep positive  

Kelly   for your swollen legs. Make sure you let your midwife know and get them checked out

Nicole - I reckon you're having a girl! Going by the heartrate. oh and your stepson   sounds like a right little sh#t!!! Was so angry when I red what he said about the babys things - he has some serious issues!

Sally - Thanks for the add on ** - are we going to be cycle buddies? Or are you planning on starting end of April?

Lou - Hi, sorry to hear bubs is giving you some pelvis pain  

Hayley - Love it  

HI to everyone else

Nic x


----------



## watn1

Lou - I know! Fab hey? And your gonna have a liccle baby to push around in the summer   Mine will just come at the end but if I remember last year it was still nice till mid october so hopefully it will be this year too.

Nic - Great news about your tx! How blooming exciting... I am secretly routing for a little girl I think.. Only because i love girl things.. But if i'm told it's a boy i'll no doubt quickly change my mind set. I've only ever really known girls as babies as all of my 11 cousins are all girls bar 1 and all my friends who have kids all have girls apart from someone I know when I moved here who has a boy who is totally cute.  

Vikki - Loving the ticker. I defo think twinnies too   Double excitement  

Sally - Where you gone to?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole yes I am looking forward to spending my summer outdoors with my baby xx


----------



## vikki75

thanks nic glad you can start in 8 days   bet your exited beyond belief     
there is nothing wrong with a bit of mash with your lasagne lol ive done it since i was lil girl lol i love my mash with anything   lol twins   ill be very shocked an wont know wat to do with me self!! lol dp keeps saying i got 2 but like i sed to him ddont count on it cos i dont want him getting upset if there is only 1 cos 1 is still worth celebrating i1ll be over the moon just to know theres a lil heart beat    keep going on that website visembryo its fantastic aint it  
im looking forward to sitting catching a tan looking like a beached whale lol in the summer


----------



## *~Nic~*

oh yes very excited - who knows I might end up with twins and have 3 babies under 18 months old  

right got to get my **** in gear and get Grace swimming.....when shes finished pooping   - bles her

Nicole - you will definately come round to the idea of a boy if thats what you have.  There is some cute boys bits around now - wasnt when I had my son 14 years ago.  

Asos have started doing baby clothes................omg too cute!

x


----------



## vikki75

oh yeah remember that post on here about my clinic an i was upset with wat the women wrote well i went an sed the opposite biggin them up !! lol


----------



## watn1

Vik's Nice one! You tell them  

Nic ... Oooh I didn't know asos were doing baby clothes... I'm gonna go take a look.


----------



## KellyG

Goooooooooooood morning everyone

Hayley I nearly peed my pants reading bout ur bath. I had to do it in the shower the other day   

Nicole I have 3 things left to buy, so me doesnt know what to do when ive finished lol Oh yeah evil boy, tell dp how u feel babes and dont even let them in when baby is here. I will kick his ass   What did i say the flavour was?? 

Jade Your belly is lush!!! Remi is looking soo cute too babes. Glad ur having a 'normal pg' now hun  

Lou Keep an eye on ur pelvis pain maybe SPD and its not very nice at all

Nic OO didnt know bout Asos, will have a look hun

Vikki Its deffo twins and im sticking to it 

Veng How are you this morning??

My bubs are suppose to be slowing down now, but they have decided to go against all the books and so on and be very active all the time lol.


----------



## Leicesterlou

KellyG said:


> Goooooooooooood morning everyone
> 
> Lou Keep an eye on ur pelvis pain maybe SPD and its not very nice at all


Hi Kelly yes I know the more it is continuing in pain the more I am thinking it could be SPD


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic   pass on lots of   to Grace for me! xxx

Ooooh Viks i just remembered i have a doppler you can have hun   

Kells   am glad too trust me was getting fed up treated like a freak show   i will miss all the scans tho   xx

 to all xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

p.s Nic W i see your post in 2nd tri hun   its too far back for me to comment without looking weird   
i gave up on that thread to be honest it moves too fast and is very 'cliquey'  

xxx


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
jade so glad your scan went well 

my hubby's in the USAF so i thought i would call and try and get bloods done i told the OB i bleed she said she wanted me to go to the ER so off i went and she scanned me i have one little peanut on board i was so happy i started to cry 
it looked like she sore a heart beat but was not 100% i feel so much better now can't wait to see how different peanut looks on the 18th for clinic scan


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh Veng thats fantastic congrats hun!


----------



## watn1

Jade - I don't think i'll bother posting in there anymore.... You are right it's very cliquey which is a shame as it's nice to speak to the others that are at about the same stage as me but they only post once or twice and never go back  

Veng -   Great news on your scan.. I bet you feel so much better now   your little bleed may of been the left over of the other embie that didn't emplant. x

Kelly - I can't remember what you said the flavour was


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh well its their loss honey   i dont bother anymore either to be honest  

ooooooooh Nic's flavour   i'm gonna guess girl  

x


----------



## KellyG

Veng very pleased for ya huni x

Nicole i think i said boy (and just to be different from Jade   )

Well i have been working today.. Only in the office for dh, i want paying tho tut


----------



## watn1

Kelly -   You should be resting with the feet up!   what are the three things you've got left to get?

Jade - Yeah I know... You guy's are soooo much nicer  

I am going to guess a boy! Just because I have had no physical morning sickness. 

Anymore for anymore


----------



## Hopeful J

oi you smellbag you rest!   xxxx

Oh i forgot bout the sickness, can i change my guess?  


xxx


----------



## KellyG

Girls i am resting just on the pc instead of the lap top and ive nearly finished now lol

Nicole i need their coming home outfits, which im gonna get soon when i know their estimated weights in 2 weeks, a fanny cooling pack (didnt have one last time and OMG it stings when u wee) and toiletries that can go up in the nursery, im planning on having one lot upstairs and the other lot downstairs.

Jade You cant change now


----------



## Hopeful J

@ fanny pack oh please please remind me to get one nearer the time!!! do they make them specifically?  

oh thats the next thing the hospital bag   have you got yours sorted already Kells?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry missed some chatter but I agree the fanny pack is a must been highly recommended to me 

http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000IVU7TU/sr=1-18/qid=1236611044/ref=sr_1_18/280-7128857-7464762?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42799041&mcb=core


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh i am sooo getting some of them Lou!  i might have to get some now for me tailbone


----------



## Leicesterlou

You may laugh Jade they could be a godsend


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh trust me they've gone on my hospital bag list!   

Have you got your bag sorted missy? x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Oh trust me they've gone on my hospital bag list!
> 
> Have you got your bag sorted missy? x


All packed one for me and one for baby, gonna take mine with me Monday in case they keep me in....


----------



## Hopeful J

Will be   all goes to plan for you hun 

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Here's hoping, althought the pressure this lo is putting on my pelvis beginning to think maybe it time she came out.....

Kelly how do you cope with 2 inside


----------



## Hopeful J

lol Lou nearly there lady then when everyones stealing her you'll be wishing she's back in    xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Your probably right there hey Jade.

Right I;m off home to chill out and maybe do some ironing, have a good evening all


----------



## veng

Lou just had to read back sorry your in pain 

Nicole i think your going to have a girl i didnt get any morning sickness with my 2 

i keep calling my peanut her   

Jade having a    congrates have you got a few fav names yet?


----------



## watn1

A fanny pack... WTF   Gosh! The don't half make some weird but most probably wonderful things nowadays!

I have no idea what should go in my hospital bag.. I guess i've still got a while.. Have not even thought about it  


Aaaah Kelly - Their coming home outfit's ... aaawwwww

Lou - Have a lovely rest off day.. Even if your ironing  

Veng - oooh didn't you? Everyone I know puked all the way through with their girls.


----------



## veng

nope not even once with Sophie i felt sick but with Phoebe nothing i was postive she was a boy lol how wrong was i


----------



## watn1

Well that stuffs up my theory then veng


----------



## veng

sorry Nicole


----------



## KellyG

Lou im not coping lol Hope your pelvis pain eases a bit huni and they dont keep u in  

Jade Im telling u get some baby i love my fanny dearly and shes gonna be put thru enough bless her  

Nicole I know its all too real now  

Yes i have my bag packed bought a huge holdall from next and its got my stuff (apart from the fanny pack) the bubs stuff and things for mike

Just been looking for new gym gear lmao


----------



## veng

here is my scan from today


----------



## wishing4miracle

veng-ah gld things are ok after your bleed    lovely scan pic,brings back some memories


----------



## swhattie

Hi everyone!

He he iv seen the fanny packs also!! are they frozen? i hope not or they might stick!

Veng - Glad to see everythings okay!!

Back at work - its been manic


----------



## watn1

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Veng - i remember seeing my liccle Yolk sac like it was only y'day  


MB -    Imagine that


----------



## swhattie

Nicole I have a very good image of it - in Dumb and Dumber his tongue freezes to the ski lift, imagine your muff getting frozen to the fanny pack - oooooh nasty!


----------



## watn1

I bet there is someone out there that has done it!   How many days you got left untill OTD now? 10?


----------



## Just a girl

Ouch - Clit ice burn


----------



## watn1

Just a girl said:


> Ouch - Clit ice burn


     I can't believe you just said that!


----------



## Just a girl

I logged in at lunchtime but ti took me so long to read everything, I didn't get chance to post 

Nicole -   - I had the same theory as you as my friends who were really poorly had girls but have since heard of lots like Veng - so who knows with us hey  Well you'll know soon enough  and less of the 30 digs cowbag 

Jade - Ahhhh your lil girl was being awkward already lol, will she be taking after her mum I wonder 

Veng - So pleased you got your scan today, you must be sooo relieved 

Lou - I hope you pain eases up hunny  

Vikki - Bless your DP, Gucci booties 

Manny - Manic 1st day back  , did it manage to take your mind of things though?

Nic - 3 under 18 months lol you nutter, I have worked in early years since I was 18 so I know that ratio of 1:3 under 2years,  and I could always give them back at the end of the day - but loads of fun!

Kelly - TAKE IT EASY Lady 

SAL - You abandoned us   hope your OK?

Well I've got my second baby class tonight, more labour, and talking about complications and also more pain relief but DP is up in bed as he feels rough so hopefully he'll feel up to going its not till 7pm - he best get up - I think he's still hungover from the weekend 

xxx


----------



## KellyG

Hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Just imagine the feeling of u warming it up and it melts off ooooooooooooo


----------



## swhattie

watn1 said:


> Just a girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch - Clit ice burn
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you just said that!
Click to expand...

Nether can I    

You'd have to blow it with hairdryer!

Nic - Yeah - another 10 days   its gonna kill me!

Jag - Nope didnt reallly take my mind off it!! I dont really exert much energy into my job lol I have no ambition whatsoever and only work cos I have to!!

I have NOOOOOOOOOOOO symptons at all and I sooo wish I did!


----------



## Just a girl

Manny - I'd much rather be a full time lady of leisure too, oh hun I know you must be desperate for symptoms but I didn't get any so try to take it as a positive sign!

I wanna f'ing kill him  he's woken up all grumpy claiming it was because he only got 2 hours sleep last night, and of course staying out till 6.30am on Friday didn't help did it!!! He's still getting ready and we have to be there in 5mins - I'm getting myself all wound up ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## vikki75

"clit ice burn"     
MB hun i didnt have any symptoms   your be ok    
JAG breath girl, breath 
my migraine is easing off now god i hate them !!


----------



## swhattie

I do have gentle bum shoots though!

Vikki - glad your migraines wearing off hun....

JAG - Tell the f*cker to move his   - DH does that all the time and it makes me wanna end him


----------



## Just a girl

Manny - What are gentle bum shoots?  
I'm always waiting around for dp to get ready drives me completely  , its not even like he's vain and bothers with his hair or worries about what he's wearing, he just fannies around and will leave it to the last minute, he knew we had to leave at 6.50 yet he decides at 6.42 to get in the shower WTF

Vikki - I was literally taking deep breaths before we left as I thought I may just completely loose it with him but he's still alive 

Well when we got there at ten past seven everyone was sat waiting to start - great! 
But it was a bit more interesting tonight covering complications, got to look at the forceps too  - Next week is about breastfeeding I think I'll tell DP to stay at home, save myself the stress


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Was it you asking about what to put in your hospital bag? I had this through today so thought I'd share 

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/whattopack/


----------



## swhattie

Bum shoots!!   everyone iv ever asked has had bum shoots!! I get them sometimes when im laid in bed and they feel like a really big electric shock up the a*se and make ya jump!! Well anyhow, I have them but really gentle!!

Im glad you got there not tooooo late!!


----------



## watn1

Morning Chica's  


  Hope everyone is well.. 

I have had the most awful nights sleep ever! I've had tummy ache since tea time last night & it lasted all night and is still there! I am hoping its a growth spurt but it's a bit blooming painful and annoying! Little aches I can cope with but not these constant one's.

Gonna go run a bath in the hope it will ease the pain, I'm gonna try not to take any painkiller as I'm sure I can cope without. I know the baby is OK as we listened to the Hb last night and again this morning which is still tooting away at around 150bpm. I love this Doppler.. 

Over N out for a bit.x


----------



## vikki75

morning girlies  
nicole im gonna guess your having a boy   betcha betcha  
me im well pi$$ed off got to get a cab to go get my car from the garage !!! i hate cabs specially when they cost over a tenna!!!! lol 
i had the right trots this morning following a belly ache cos of constipation (i took lactolose last night) lol never again  
hows everyone doing??


----------



## vikki75

im scared  some women on fet medicated cycle got a bfp result on day 8 of her 2ww now shes over her 2ww shes getting bfn!!! i think they were saying its a chemical pg ! but how can it be if she didnt have a hcg injection? anyway i called my clinic panicking an im off to the clinic tomorrow fro a blood test! im so scared my dreams will be shattered


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls really busy at work today, still feeling sore and throat is also still sore so going to see the Doc Thursday then I might book a few days off, so feeling sorry for myself today.

Right where to start....

Nicole I am having a girl (so they say) and I never had sickness hun 

MB yes I think the packs are just cooling not frozen god can you imagine stuck to our gardens  

Vikki sometimes too much knowledge is a bad thing I so hope you get high results tomorrow come on try and stay positive hun     

Hope everybody else is ok


----------



## vikki75

lou thanks hun   ive just been informed that a chemical pg can mean a miscarrige at early stages ,an theres me just thinking it meant to do with drugs   im so daft! but still going tomorrow for a blood test   just to put my mind at rest an then i can book my scan too for the 1st of april FIL b`day an april fools day lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki all I can say is try and be positive but I know its easy for me to say that hun, I do really believe its your time and very soon you will be pulling your hair out with twins hun


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey ladies 

 Vik i forbid you to read any more on the subject  

I had that last time hun my embies implanted but came away pretty much as soon as they settled   but i knew because it was like AF turned up but worse  

Will you get your blood results same day i bet they're high   have you done anymore peesticks? i think i done about 8 in all    


Lou hope you feel better soon hun    

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

lol everyone keeps saying that even the nurse today on the phone from the clinic !! ill be blessed even if its one cos i want this so so much   it makes me cry just thinking how it can all be tasken awway from us ! 
but im really trying to stay positive   
jade poo   i do  a pee stcik everyday lol i did the one the clinic gave me there ****e cos it wasnt as dark as my first response tests   but i wont read anymore in to it promise   doing a first response tomorrow an a clear blue on thursday an i think ill test up to my scan lol
i get my results 2 hrs after


----------



## watn1

Lou - I think it will be a good idea to take some time off. Your doing soo well even being at work still. I hope you start to feel better soon.x

Vikki - I know it's scarey! I thought of it too but after a week of still testing positive i knew it was pretty unlikely to still be getting a positive. You know your levels are rising because your sticks are getting stronger but they wouldn't be doing that with a chem pregnancy.. Also you may well of had AF by now. PLUS... Your feeling some PG symtoms..

Jade - How are you today?

I feel a little better after my bath but tummy ache is still there


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Nicole, I must say I have had a fab pregnancy so I guess I am bound to suffer at some point hey.  When you say tummy ache I bet its growing pains hun, but if your worried get them checked out.  I have had lots of aches and pains over the months


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic i'm ok thanks however i have a foot in my hip and its bleedin uncomfy at the mo - she's been kicking out my side for ages and its like she's got stuck! gonna go for a walk around try and shift her

How you feeling other then then tummy ache? 

x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Afternoon!

Jade - try a icey drink or something to make Remi shift position

Nicole - Im with everyone else - probably growing pains but if you are worried get it checked out, you should be able to self refer to your epu until your 16 weeks - maybe you could get them to scan you for reassurance?

Vikki   the first weeks of pregnancy are the worst! Hopefully your blood text will reassure you  

Veng - love the scan piccie 

MannysB - I had a friend who had bum shoots in 2ww - she swore it was a sign of being pregnant............... 

Hayley (w4m) - like your new ticker   Grace send kisses to the boys  

I'm off to get some baby rice today...I think its time for weaning   Grace has turned into a right little piggy for milk.

Jag - I would much prefer to just have 2 under 18 months BUT if I have two good embies to go back I won't want to throw the chance away so will have them both put back.  

Sal - hope you ok  

Nic xxx


----------



## watn1

Lou - I think that is all it is.. growing pains, Maybe i'll wake tomorrow to a spurt   I thought for some reason you did have some ms  

Jade - I'm OK apart from the ache... Although rather tired from the sleepness night.. Plenty more to come though hey    

Nic - Thanks hun... I don't want to bug the epu again, I know the baby is OK has the heart rate is fine and as strong as normal, I have my scan on Saturday so I'm gonna hang on. I know what you mean about the 2 embie thing, As if we go for anothe round i'll have 2 put back again.. Unless the new laws come in before then!

I'm very bored today! Was meant to go and meet a friend for lunch but I just couldn't be bothered. I might go pop for a hours kip


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - I think that is all it is.. growing pains, Maybe i'll wake tomorrow to a spurt  I thought for some reason you did have some ms


Oh your bump will be expanding!!! Yipee!!! I did feel very sick but was too tight to actually be sick LOL


----------



## Hopeful J

Aww Nic W the growing pains are awful     you go rest hunny i would if i could!   oh get used to the sleepness nights - its so hard to bl**dy get comfy now and when i do these crazy dreams wake me....either that or the overwhelming need to pee  

Nic i have been for a walk to the shop and madam seems to have shifted   its very strange i tell you seeing your skin jump by itself  

I must say even after all our tragedies at the beginning of this pregnancy i'd definately still have 2 embies put back in future tx  


Viks you ok luv? 

 MB, Lou, Sally 
xxx


----------



## KellyG

Hiyaaaa

Vikki i had a dream that we went for lunch last night and Jade didnt talk to us cos she wasnt invited lmao

Nicole im bored too, im tired and still waiting for the mw who was suppose to call this morning

Hope you other ladies are ok mwah xx


----------



## Hopeful J

@ your dream you mean girls   lol 

 midwife 


xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Nicole - aah the magical doppler! I was permanently attached to mine until about 25 weeks - dont know what I'd have done without it.  In fact Dh asked if I could lend it to some guy he works with's girlfriend!!! No way, Im hoping to be needing it again ahortly   

Jadey - glad little miss has shifted  .

x


----------



## vikki75

at your dream kelly lol we wouldnt be that cruel tyhough would we !! so dont panick jadey bum  
just found out my friends pg same weeks as me nearly   she just phoned to tell me  
im bigging out on a massive bag of malteasers mmmmmmmm my head aches coming back now   blasted brain need a new one i think lol
how much is a doppler?? i want one!! for in the future


----------



## swhattie

Hi Girls!!

Worksso busy! Gardly having time to read  

Imfeeling positive today! My tiddies are killing me tho and so is my back and iv eat enough today for a small army!! My face is ridiculousl;y spotty and im having a bad day in the looks department because my hair is so greasy


----------



## vikki75

MB glad your feeling positive    sorry your not looking so good but i bet you are!!   greasy hair ive got that but dry ends!! so annoying got spots since i started the hrt   but if its all in a good cause i dont care lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh dont get me started on spots  i look like a frickin dot-to-dot   everyone seems to think its perfectly acceptable to keep telling me 'pregnancy doesnt agree with your looks does it'     i nearly beat my mother the other day as she just kept giggling at my lank hair and BIG RED spot accompanied by lots of little ones on my cheek - sort of like a rash  

Vikki i got a doppler you can have if you want it hun - its a hand-me-down from my FF and i'm the 3rd person to use it (its apparently lucky and i been told to pass it on when i'm done   ) so the box is a bit battered but it works alike a dream! i havent used it much lately now i feel madam moving etc 

Completely understand if you want a brand new one hun   but the offer is there if you want it, its an Angel Sounds and i still got some gel - it has earphones but another socket to plug in speakers etc.


**Moan coming up** i think i too am having a little growth spurt starting last night, i feel like a frickin egg -n my belly's tight and my lower back/tailbone hurts i feell like i just want to strip off and lay in a jacuzzi or something  
everyone's getting on my nerves at work and i dont want to play any more   lol
xxx


----------



## veng

oh dear Jade you are having a day  

im spotty to my daughter who will be 13 soon let me uses her face wipes


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL veng i am starting to waddle as well    

LOLOLOL i need to buy some of those!!! do they help? spots are normally dirt arent they but am assuming our spots are hormones   what ones you using? 

xx


----------



## vikki75

jadey poos that would be fab hun   i would love to have it mwah we will have to meet up for a "coffee" so i can collect it xxxx spots ummm well i got them all over my chest !!   bloody things i look like a teenager again !! 
veng how ya doing??


----------



## KellyG

Vikki and Jade meeting up without me! Just like my dream now i know how u felt Jade lol

Jade huni i cant say nowt about u having a bad day hun cos i know how u feel.  

I cried to mike just now ranting i want them out now    MW came and my bp is back up (wonder why) so they are coming back on thursday i was told off and told to rest or its hospital for me.... I cant rest my restless leg is worse in both legs now, my coxicks and back and my michilin man legs and feet are hurting. I have 4 books to read but my body isnt letting me read them. Sorry for moaning seems as if thats all i f**king do!!!! I love my bubs and im sooo glad im up the duff but ffs im knackard and had enough   

Lets put all our healthy pregnancy grant thingy together and all go to the spa for the day and leave the kids with Dh/p's hahahaha


----------



## vikki75

kelly sweetie      
*I THINK IN THE SUMMER WE SHOULD FIND A SUITABLE PLACE TO ALL MEET UP IT WILL BE GR8 !!!TO MEET BUBBAS AN YOU *
WE NEED TO FIND SOME WHERE SPLAT IN THE MIDDLE TO WHERE WE ARE ALL FROM IM GETTING EXCITED ALREADY


----------



## KellyG

Me and hayley have discussed this and id absolutly love too


----------



## vikki75

it would be a gr8 day out id enjoy it   we really do need to meet up xx


----------



## swhattie

Can I come to a meet?


----------



## watn1

Kelly Hunny  You sound so fed up  It won't be long! You are doing great You moan as much as you want.. I can't imagine how hard it must be to carry 2 babies at once. However you *MUST* rest up. You don't want to end up in hospital, Poor Josh will miss his mummy. It must be so uncomfortable to rest though but I bet it will be double hard while stuck in a hossy bed. Keep your chin up and rest your pins.. You'll need all your energy for when bub's arrive.

Jade - I too have spots  When one goes 2 more seem to appear  I normally have nice skin and never suffered from spots as a teenager or anything. I even resorted to some boiling hot water with the towel over your head trick the other week but because of the bunged up nose I couldn't breathe 

Veng - No doubt throughout taking the HRT your spots will get worse, Mine cleared up when I stopped taking them but then a week later they all returned 

MB - Sore (.)(.)'s are a great sign! I think I remember having greasy hair at the roots and was washing it every blooming day!

Sssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy - Where have you gone 

Hayley - Thanks for that link... I have just been reading some preg stories on Ivillage and there was one lady who was saying that she was told to bring her own loo roll, cloth and detol cleaning spray 

P.s Would be lovely to have a meet up


----------



## veng

kelley  must be hard carrying 2 bundles  

jade she has Clearasil there round pad looking things 

Hi Vikki im doing good  

manny ((Sticky vibes)) 

hi hayley,lou,sally,nic,nat and everyone


----------



## swhattie

Hi Nicole   

Im hoping the booby pain is a good thing!! I remember they hurt a bit last time but it wore off and I dont think it was as bad as this so Im keeping my fingers crossed! The spots on my back or horrendous and so is the backache! So Im still half way between thinking it'll work and not!! Goooooooooooooooooood its doing my head in! When do you think I could test? I had ET on Wednesday and my otd is 20th march, dya think I could test before then?!

n yeah - where has sally gone??


----------



## watn1

Well most on this thread are naughty naughty! & tested early including me   But honestly it's more painful testing early thinking that you might have a chem pregnancy like vikki was on about earlier, Or that the embies might just of tried to hold on and failed.. I can honestly say testing daily to check the line got darker was a lot worse then not testing at all. I was so nervous every single morning waiting to see if the line was darker. I say if you are thinking of testing early then day 10 onwards is the better time. My line was so light on Day 6/7 I actually missed it at first. Some people don't get the lines untill day 14 and some even BFN on test day and then it's there the day after and can you imagine how hard it will be to get that negative line 7 days running? It would be awful! Everyone's implantation happens at different times anytime between day 5-10 i would say. Try and hold out


----------



## swhattie

Oh Im not gonna test now!!! I might test on wednesday next week! 2 days early!!  

I just need an answer! ASAP! Unless its bad news and then I dont wanna know at all!


----------



## KellyG

Awww thanks girls, what would i do without u lot   Nicole u made me cry


----------



## swhattie

Hi kelly hun - big hugs sweetie   i cant imagine how your feeling hun but I do sympathise babe


----------



## Just a girl

Hey beautiful ladies 

I'm not long back from a very hectic 1st birthday party (I have decided I will not ever have a party at home lol, it was crazy) I was only there about an hour too!

I think us all meeting over the summer would be great, how long we all been chatting now - its been ages, I prob chat to you lot more frequently then some of my friends   It would be so nice - I think we'd need to work out who is most north and most south then work out somewhere in the middle - I'm getting all excited now!

Jade - I get loads of kicks out of the side but each time my MW has been she says bubs is laying across me, I'm still quite lucky in that the bump isn't making me too uncomfortable - so I have yet to use my 5ft maternity pillow   

Lou - Wow so close now hun, like the others I think you should really take it easy now and a bit of time of work could be just what you need 

Kelly - Big   I can only imagine how uncomfortable your feeling, sorry to hear your bp has risen again - so rest, rest, rest!

Nicole - Glad the link was useful, when you opt for the printable version it comes out as a little list you can tick off!  Did you make it out to lunch or did the bed win?  I too think you have growing pains, if you have quite a firm tummy it can be more painful  

Manny - Liking your positiveness hun  If you can hold out till your otd then do, but either way its gonna bend your head  

Vikki - Hows your head, get a forehead stick and use in conjunction with paracetamol and loads fo water to drink, helped me with mine! 

~*~Nic~*~ -Your all so lucky having the option of 2, I def see why you would want to, my clinic wouldn't give me a choice but as I got my BFP I 'm not too unhappy about it now   

Veng -  Hey hun, have you git another scan tomorrow or have I got confused? 

My pushchair arrived at my mum and dads today, so I went round straight after work to set it up and have a play - I just can't wait to use it for real now


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
a nice slow day for me today going in to work at 10  

Hayley 18th i get my scan at my clinic    how exciting having a play with your pram i can't wait to get that far

hubbys family want to meet up in august at disney free military tickets to get in and stay but still we have to fly out there  Craigs sister and DH live in florida and so does his Brother wife and kids ,his other sister and DH live in PA so not far, parents are living in paris for this year,we have been to florida disney while we lived in USA as it was cheaper to get to while living there grr so i look like the only one who does not want to go Craig moaning british wife


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Its quite far too go on a plane whilst being pregnant so I understand your moaning  and then of course once you get there you won't be able to go on much more then a teacup ride and all that August heat to contend with? Yep I wouldn't be overally impressed with the idea either - maybe suggest a nice beach holiday where you can just chill out and let everyone run around after you!


----------



## veng

thanks Hayley i thought i was a moaning moo then   we were thinking paris as Craigs mum and dad are there and taking girls to the disney there and then maybe some sight seeing ,be alot cooler for me


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls 

Oh *Kelly* hunny  1 is making me uncomfy so god knows how you feel with 2  but just know they'll be here soon () and youu'll have 2 beautiful bubbas to play with  xxxxx

*MB * try and wait hun  the 2ww is like the worst torture EVER  but it'll be over soon  i think everyone on here tested early the naughty girls  i tested 5days after et to check the hcg was gone and it was negative then it turned positive on day 8 xx

*Viks* its all yours baby! lol just drop me a call/text/pm when you want me to bring it - would love to meet for a coffee! (mwahahahahaha kells how the tables have turned lol just playing  ) xxx

*Hayley* i was sooo bleeding eager to get my pushchair as it was in the sale but now its got another £50 off!  isnt it exciting playing with it tho!? i havent put mine up properly yet will do that soon hehe actually i might do that this weekend. 
She seems to kick mainly on that side - the last scan she was breach but facing side on if that makes sense? Mamas gonna get me one of those pillows today  have refrained from buying one but i definately need it now  xxx

*Veng* Can i come to Disney  i would love to go again BUT completely understand why you dont want to go at that time and i wouldnt either! all the queues and heat etc oooh no. and it is a very long flight  - i agree with Hayley - suggest a beach holiday where they can wait on you  xx

**Nic** How are you today hun? How's L getting on with having a little sis? 
xx

*Sally* hope you are ok hun 

*W4M* How are you getting on hun how's the boys? xxx

*Lou* How are you today? 

Oh we HAVE TO meet up!  we've all been talking so long its only right and i dont mind meeting anyweher


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all

I am feeling alot better today thanks girls, going to see the doc tomorrow morning to get my sore throat and pelvis checked out so will get a lie in then.

Right let me try to catch up, a meet up would be fab so keep me posted

MB I tested one day early and I still have a very feint BFP which I wasn't convinced about and TBH I wasn't convinced I was pg until I started to feel quite tired and had my scan, try to hold out until test day but easy for me to say hey

Vikki how are you today hun?

Veng anymore sickness, its all a good sign I know it musn't feel like it at the time but it is  

Jade, Hayley, Kelly, Nicole, Sally, Natalie, W4M how are you all today?  We have some  here which helps lift the old spirits hey


----------



## watn1

WoooooHoooooo Sunshine  

Lovely and sunny here too lou.. I'm just gonna go and meet DP later for lunch as it's nice and I think I need to get out the house! I haven't been out for 3 days!!!  

Veng - Aaawww Disney sounds fab hun, But I too would be a little worried about flying all that way.. a 4 hour trip is as much as i personally would push at. But, plenty of people do it. Its personal choice.x

Hayley - Ooooh playing with the pram hey? How great.   I'm back to the bugaboo again now   Maybe today i'll pop in Mothercare and see if it will fit in DP's boot but I don't think it will   It will go in my focus no problem but he won't be happy with having to get into my car all the time instead of his new one   I've been to a few 1st Birthdays at home and I always said i'd never do it! Your house gets trashed.. Food trampled in the carpets and everything... No thanks! But rather hire somewhere a soft play or something.

Jade - It's just typical after ou buy something the price goes down   We have all been chatting for a long time now hey? I know I joined on here in March time.... Seems only like yesterday.

I feel loads better this morning, I think the top half of my belly was starting to pop out and thats what it was as it's a bit more out now. I'd noticed the last few days DP seemed a little quiet... & last night he started with the whole "We need to get our finances straight before the baby comes.. We'll only have 1 wage   We can cope quite comfi on 1 wage but I see what he means. I think he is rather sick to be back teeth of paying his ex wife £500 maintenance when A) the eldest practically lives at his girlfriends, and B) If they need something we always have to buy it as she won't.. Simple things like, Coats, Trainers, School uniform, HairCuts we have to pay for the lot as she never does. We tried to just not do it this year and at the start of the school term the night before his youngest was crying because he had to go to school in last years shoes (which we awful) and with a mop hair cut! So of course a £300 trip for all their uniform, Shoes etc as she was just going to leave it. DP even has to pay for their bus passes else she makes them walk and it's a good hour to their school. Oh well, Only a max 2 years more to go of paying her to go down the pub! RANT OVER


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole what a horrid person your DP's ex is, can he not adjust the money slightly with him having another child i.e. not being able to afford quite as much?  Have a nice lunch hun xxx


----------



## swhattie

Hi Girls,

Nicole- cant you save the recipts for everything that gets bought and then show it to the CSA? Proving that he in fact is actually paying for the bulk of what they get?? I wouldnt be paying that to her silly b*tch - I hate women like her.


----------



## KellyG

Morning girls

Thanks for listening yesterday feel ok today even tho i was up 7 times in the night for a wee and only had 4 hours sleep...

Jade Ur not very nice are u   I was day dreaming about buying a card for u when cutie Remi comes... ur on my brain alot latley  

Nicole my ex pays £150 a month for Josh and even then i have to ask for it and hes not working now so i dont get anything for Josh. I think ur Dp's ex needs to get a grip and realise how lucky she is to have a decent ex in ur dp. He does need to do something about how much he pays tho, i mean wtf is it going on?? 

Louise Make sure you get plenty of rest today and dont talk   Are you all set for next week? Whos number have you got to keep up informed?

Hayley, fab news on your pram babes, did it come with footmuff and that?

Manny What is ur name lol 

Veng Great news on ur scan hun 

Vikki How u doing huni?

Im in Wales and i dont mind at all driving far, would be AMAZING to meet u all I like hayley talk to you lot a bit more than i do with my other mates lol 

Could you also please tell me ur due dates and which town/city you live.. im soo bored i will see where the middle is and try to arrange something for the summer


----------



## swhattie

Hi Kelly!!

My nameis Katie - I used to post as KatieD before I had to delete my acct!!

I live in south yorkshire and my edd will hopefully be the 23rd of November!


----------



## KellyG

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Katie lmao didnt even know it was u, i bet everyone else did tho tut xx


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - My SIL only gets £15 a week off her ex and he runs his own bussiness and drives an Audi TT, he must of fixed his books when the csa were looking at them, he doesn't buy any extras at all! I think your DP should do what manny has suggested as surely thats not fair?  If I was gonna get a bug bee it would have to be a yellow one, love it!

Manny - Hey hun, I'm in Lou's gang I only tested one day early, hows work today - still manic?

Lou - Glad your feeling better today and we have sunshine here too so I even walked to work with my ipod on, was lovely! (Well dp needed the car so had no choice but I really enjoyed the walk)

Jade - Ahh your mam is a life saver hey? I think I need to go back to my mums as I didn't try the car seat out to make sure it fits as seeing as I would need that before the pushchair I ought to do it!

Veng - Paris is a lovely idea, I flew there when I was 15 weeks, its only just over an hour and in the main city they have some beautiful baby boutiques (with nice prices too!)

Kelly - I'm Southampton due 01/06/09, yep it came with footmuff, rain cover and car seat - amazing for the price, its made by the same brand as the loola!

Vik, Nic, Sal, W4M  

Just munching my lunch and have a nice Wispa bar to finish hmmmm xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

KellyG said:


> Louise Make sure you get plenty of rest today and dont talk  Are you all set for next week? Whos number have you got to keep up informed?
> 
> Could you also please tell me ur due dates and which town/city you live.. im soo bored i will see where the middle is and try to arrange something for the summer


I have Nicole's moby number so will text her all set for next week yes all packed etc 

EDD 24th April, live in Leicester

Hayley hi hun oh how lovely walking with your ipod


----------



## swhattie

Yeah Kelly everyone else knew!!   

Jag -yeah its ridiculously busy!! Its doing my head in, im not used to doing anything much!!


----------



## KellyG

Im never the last to know things tuuuuuuuut


----------



## swhattie

awww   youknow now though! Who did you think I was?! An egg share imposter!


----------



## KellyG

I thought u were just some random lmao only joking, nice to have u back hun


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly -     I can't believe you didn't know who Manny was, anyway thanks for offering to begin to sort out the meet up  

Manny - Can we call you by your real name, I wasn't sure?  Its not funny this working for a living lark is it? 

Anyway girlies best go and do some work now - Bye xxxx


----------



## swhattie

Yes course you can call me by my real name! lol! It is rubbish having to work for a living - I think i may become a madam!


----------



## KellyG

Hayley....

Does Vikki live by Jade??

Think i may have a 'middle' for us to meet (i think, bearing in mind i have pg head)


----------



## swhattie

I think so long as its not the Shetlands you cant go far wrong!


----------



## Hopeful J

KellyG said:


> Hayley....
> 
> Does Vikki live by Jade??
> 
> Think i may have a 'middle' for us to meet (i think, bearing in mind i have pg head)


She's not far hunny! I live in Ilford EDD 19.06.09 

Viks is in Romford which is a gnats fart away from me  ooooh the little moo has just texted me her levels are 964!!  (sorry if you was saving that Viks am just excited  )

So i'm on ya mind am i baby  nice to be on someones  lol oh and i didnt know it was KD either! 

Anyways back to the meet i'll drive anywhere - or get DP to drop me HAHA

Halyey i havent tried the carseat either Doh! can give me something to do on the weekend 
xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Ok so what shoould her levels be for how far she is?? Me not know levels 
Yay you didnt know either lmao

Yes I do think ur on my mind baby   

What is viks edd? 

Looking like Katie will have to drive the furthest tho.  

My daddy is coming to see me and bringing cakes yayayayayayayayay


----------



## Hopeful J

[email protected] levels   i dont really know   but i know 964 is high so am guessing twins for her!! i think the Docs are normally happy with anything over 50 then its supposed to double every 48 hours! 

lol yep we both dumbasses  

Oh can daddy bring me cakes too please?   

Am going to my daddy's for dinner tonight   he may hav to pick me up tho coz driving is becoming a chore! Can you still drive big mama? lol

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki-well done on levels   i recon triplets


----------



## KellyG

No looks like i will have to drive the furthest... Cos im welsh you seee

Jadey considering i have a fing bus, i can still drive lol, but if mike is home and we go out he drives. Plus i have long legs  

What about August everyone, the big bumps would be babies and the little bumps would be getting big (that make sense) 

No all the cakes are mine!!!!! What ur daddy cooking tonight??


----------



## Hopeful J

W4M maybe so!!! 

lol cos i'm welsh you see  i just read that in the accent - love it  


oh i have short legs so definately wont be able to drive when she gets even bigger! But driving at the mo is giving me really bad back and bum ache lol so cant drive very far plus with the need to pee every flippin second it gets tiring! i actually dabated jumping out on the dual carriageway and peeing in a bush yesteday as there was traffic  

August sounds good to me! *note to self - lose the babyweight by august*   yeah right  

oh i got lamp chops babyyyyyyy  my favourate   

xx


----------



## watn1

Vikki - Woooooooooooooooooooow!!! You defo have 2 or 3 in there babe! Mine was 692 on my offical test day and I had 2 to start with.. 1 obviously not so strong though. 

Mb (Katie)   Didn't know if i'd get you told off calling ou Katie  

Lou - I'll be watching my phone all day monday  

RE: The awful Ex, There's nothing we can do. It's all gone through the CSA so they decide how much on a % on DP's wage I think its 20% or something like that. They do tell you to keep receipts if you buy things but then when you send them they just take the **** with them on that £300 spend we did in Sept last year they granted him a £37 credit. They are rediculas.. Like when he was still paying their mortgage even though she'd moved in the man she was having an affair with for 3 years they still made him pay the CSA payments. Paying the mortgage doesn't count! They just take the ****! We will get a discount when the baby is born which is about £50 a month i think! I mean.... Woohoo how can they justify that £500 is needed to keep 2 kids and then say ou can have £50 for the other.. I think it's all stupid and should be done on personal finances I mean, We could have a £500,000 mortgage but they don't take it into consideration! The thing that annoys me is that her fella fiddles his books and pays £150 a month for his 2 kids even though I know he earns close to what my DP does.. It's all wrong! 

Anyway, Kelly My EDD is 26th Aug and I'm in Walsall-Wood


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki fab news on your levels


----------



## KellyG

Ok cos of Nicole being the end of August, how about middle/end of july??

Lou and Nic wont have that far to go 

Jade, i thought u may do it in an accent, i havnt got one but then u may think i have, i talk more like Nessa from Gavin and Stacey, im real common  

Hurry up Vikki, wanna know all bout it!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am away first week in July but any other time will be fine with me Kelly, Well done for organising us all


----------



## wishing4miracle

i got to say though ladies levels dont indicate a thing   some have really high levels but only one baby   here are my levels and i thought they were low for one baby

11dp3dt  76

13dp3dt  142

18dp3dt  874


----------



## Hopeful J

Nessa is soooo my fave! lol i havent watched it in a while tho as MISERABLE dp isnt amused by it    

Its ok am common too   apparently i have a mouth like a dock dolly   

July cool for me - Remi will still be so tiny!  

Yes thank you hunny for being the organisor  

Crikey W4M they are kind of low - well they're not low but not what you'd expect for twinnies! xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Nessa is soooo my fave! lol i havent watched it in a while tho as MISERABLE dp isnt amused by it


oOOOHHHH WHATS OCCURING!!!!!


----------



## KellyG

I know how about you all come to me and i can do a Gavin and Stacey Tour lmao 

Im a Barry girl and Proud lol

Im still looking for a place for us all... Middle of July then ladies.. Will check with the others 

OMG muscles on come dine with me mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## watn1

July will be OK for me.. Providing I can still drive which I am sure I will be able as long as it's not too far away for me.


----------



## swhattie

July is fine with me also! I will be getting on the old choo choo tho cos I dont drive! 

Im sorry to say that on the subject of Gavin and Stacey that I fancy the pants off Smithy!! mmmmmm....

XXX


----------



## Hopeful J

Eww eww eww at Muscles   although i do like a cockle in vinegar   

I wanna go to Barrryyyyyyy can we hang out with Bryn?  

MB am gonna hav to say Smithy (like muscles) are an aquired (sp?) taste!  


xxx


----------



## swhattie

Perhaps - altho judging by the spoof Giorgio Armani advert he did I dont thinkid mind Smithy's muscle!


----------



## veng

Manny  is Katie  well i never guessed   ((sticky vibes Hun))

Nicole CSA is so [email protected] my ex finished work when i tryed to get money off him that was 8 years ago i got 1pond 50 for each child a week ,i re-applyed  at Xmas as we are back in the UK  its a joke i had to give them all his info and they still can't do bugger all,your DP ex needs a slap she does not know how lucky she is my girls are lucky to get anything of ex


----------



## vikki75

girlies im back !  
my OTD is tomorrow im only 13days after transfer!! an 964!! my doc was so excited an told me its definielty twins with that level already ! well i hope there only 1-2 an no more lol 
im so excited but so damp scared scan is on the 30th march yay cant wait , but doc told me to tell Jay on the phone there an then an that its gonna be twins!! i hope sez right an that she hasnt got my hopes up!! 
so yay july where we meeting then! im so excited jade we can go together if you want met up get a train x ill be huge by then lol i hope god im so damn excited


----------



## veng

vikki   thats fab news i bet its twins too congrates


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh how exciting Vikki, seeing you all pg in July will make me broody again


----------



## swhattie

Awww Vik thats fab news!! Lets hope its twins now shes built you up!!


----------



## vikki75

lou - lol   an we will all want to just get them out lol  
to be honest shes so   about it an shes always right


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki-heres a board for you to look at  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115965.0


----------



## watn1

Aaaah Vikki thats great news.. 30th March hey? Wow how exciting! There is a board somewhere on HCG levels you could compair with.

Lou -   Do you think you'll be going back through tx at any point for a sibling for the Little One?

Veng - I know! They are just pants, I have a friend who's DP quit his job as soon as she tried to claim and they say the've never been able to find him for the last 5 years!   Don't get me wrong he should pay his part but I think all the extra stupid things should stop and they are going to have to when the baby comes as we just won't be able to afford it. I think he is going to have to have a word with her nearer the time.

RE: gavin and Stacey.... I can't comment as I don't watch it


----------



## veng

Nicole im sure that wil not go well but your DP will have to cut back a little like you say when little arrives 

we are not going to try for any siblings as we already have my girls which Craig calls his girls so i think 3 will be plenty


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou -  Do you think you'll be going back through tx at any point for a sibling for the Little One?


Nicole I guess the answer in the first instance would be no, we always said one shot at IVF and if it worked make the most of it but then not sure how I will feel in the future, my DH is 8years older than me and already thinks he is too old to be a dad so not sure he would go for it. TBH I will be happy with one LO and so thankful we were so lucky but as I have enjoyed being pg I just know that seeing you all with your bumps will get me going

Right go to go now so have a good evening ladies


----------



## vikki75

W4m thats gr8 that board so many different levels i posted on there  
lou TTFN hunnie


----------



## Hopeful J

Viks   Oh bless Jay i bet he's over the moon!! 


Yeah we can definately go to the meet up together luv! Depending where it is i'll probably drive us but if its far train may be easier - we shall see  


on the subject of further tx - DP is hoping that pregnancy may have 'fixed' me and we'll get pg again straigh away   bless him. But i'd want more babies regardless, at the beginning of this pregnancy i said never again   but am already coming round to the idea   anyhoo lets get one out first! 

Nic hopefully she wont be too difficult but who can say huh   i duno whats wrong with some women they baffle me..... 

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

viks so happy for you   am i right in saying ud be 15dpo??as you had you embies thawed on 24th??so youd be 13dp2day transfer ,et 2nd day after thaw??  i havnt aclue much on how it waorks with fet


----------



## vikki75

w4m i had day 2 embies thawed on the 24th so they count the 23rd as so called ec et was day 3 transfer(26th) but in theory my embies were day 4 but sed to be day 3 cos they were frozen on day 2 then they were but in on the second day of thawing lol its very confusing my otd is tomorrow   did you get that lol


----------



## wishing4miracle

so today is day 16??   see not know


----------



## vikki75

wat from so called  ec yes lol   but day 13 post transfer


----------



## wishing4miracle

right i now got it    i think triplets


----------



## watn1

Blooming age of embies is confusing on a FET! I was never sure if mine were 2 or 3 days old.  

W4M - Seen your ticker... Hope you get that Miracle hun.xx

Jade - We will be going for more tx too, Maybe a year or so after.  

Lou - My Dp is the same and said he point blank refuses to be trying when he's 40, So we will have to get another cycle in before then.

Anyone thought of ante-natal yoga? There is a class near me which I am thinking of joining.


----------



## wishing4miracle

watn1-thank you lovey  

im so glad ive never had todo fet  i wouldnt know how todo things


----------



## vikki75

w4m noooooo not triplets   dont say that!!!!! lol good luck to u hun xx   
fet is easy


----------



## watn1

W4M- It was very bizarr! Because my drugs were mixed up I was on HRT for 7 weeks before transfer and I just couldn't get my head around the fact that I was going to have no AF but yet then meant to get PG   I was really against FET and adimate that fresh is much better.. Little did I know hey  

I'm off to go and make dinner... It's the dreaded Wednesday night tonight (DPs kids are here) No doubt a lovely night as per usual! Unless of course the eldest won't come again if his g/friend can't stay over the night too. As if!!


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Yay - Congrats hun, we were all right about your twinnies  you must be on cloud 9, so so pleased for you 

Kelly - Middle of July is good for me, can't flipping wait! Its gonna be great and liek meeting up with old friends not people I've never seen lol - Can you imagine all our accents?

Jade - My DP thinks we will fall naturally after, I recently met a family with 18mth old IVF twins at one of my groups and the mum was due her next (surprise, fell naturally) baby this May and that is the second incident I have come across just like that very recently!  

I'm not sure I want to fall too quickly though, I want to really enjoy the time with my bubba whilst its young and thinking back to how tired I was at the beginning of this pregnancy I couldn't imagine feeling like that and running round after a curious toddler! But I would def have IVF again if needed and would like to ES again! 

Katie - I always felt weird writting Manny !!!  So you want a bit of Smithy do ya? I reckon there might of been a sock used in that ad  and if there wasn't well, I might just jump on your band wagon and join the I love smithy club   Was it the Xmas special they were reciting the John Barns England Song Rap? Had me in stitches as a few years ago on a boozy night round my friends we got hold of that song it was on an old cassette and I wouldn't let anyone leave until we all had learnt the rap part  I don't actually think we succeeded in learning it but did succeed in p15sing her neighbours off as we prob played it over and over for a couple of hours!!

W4M - Your a brave lady - big respect and good luck in ttc naturally, at least you'll get all the nappies and bottle done and dusted roughly around the same time   If you are planning on coming to the meet up we could car share, as I'm not far from Fareham   As long as I could get 3 car seats in the back 

Nicole - I hope tonight ins't a repeat of last week mate, those FLB's have got a lot of respect to learn and should start now!  

Veng - Thats really nice your DP see's it as your family is complete once your bubba comes along 

Lou - Ahh bless your DP thinking he is too old, (when I worked in a day nursery that was based in quite a middle class area most of the parents there were over the age of 40, when I first started my boss told me she used to cringe when I spoke to the parents - how rude ) I think your little Georgia is going to be one very loved little daddies girl!

OK hope I haven't missed anyone out?
Fish and chips for tea for me tonight but have been fairly good and healthy since last week well apart from all my sugar binges, I've been getting my 5 a day too!  XXXX


----------



## watn1

I see lots of ladies on the threads with "natural suprise BFPs"   That won't be a option for me but I too will ES again I think.

I'm waiting for my cheese toastie    I started cooking chicken, wrapped in bacon with cheese and just the smell of the whole thing cooked together wasn't nice so i've changed my mind. DP's eldest has gone straight upstairs sulking because his G/F couldn't stay   Suits me fine. In the mean time I'm sitting with a tube of Jaffa Cakes... Oooops it's a case of once you pop you can't stop   Oh well, they are only 1g of Fat surely that's for the whole tube   

I'll be the boring one as Coventry Bod's don't really have acents.. Lou may have just a slight one.. IT will be you Kelly we'll all struggle to understand   I love welsh acents.. I used to go out with a welsh man who was in Coventry playing for the Cov Rugby team... He was YUM! and just loved it when he spoke


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - There is an unsaid rule about Jaffa cakes and very much like cadburys chocolate fingers, you must finish the packet in one sitting - FACT!  You will have an accent to me - guaranteed, I hate my accent so I may bring a voice changing device where I only speak in a dalek tone?


----------



## watn1

Dam! Just lost my post!   I can't even remember what I typed other then i have 1 Jaffa left   It's sad and lonely   Stuff it i'm having it    

Ah check this out, DP just made me a hand puppet out of a cereal box and a CD sleave


----------



## KellyG

I dont have a strong welsh accent, Nicole u will have to watch Gav and Stacey just to listen to Nessa to get a picture of what i sound like... I cant wait... Lmao at ur puppet lol


----------



## watn1

everyone rants about this Gavin & Stacey... I don't even think I have seen a ad or anything  

Where are you thinking of for the meet Kel?


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - Wow it must be like living with Neil Buchanan  how sweet is that, I saw some mothers day cards in a shop the other day saying from the bump, how cute but I can bet I won't be getting one of those  How have you never seen G&S, I must admit I loved the first series but then just kept forgetting to watch it - its very funny though!

Kelly - Ahh you sound like Ness, how cool is that? I sound like one of Marge Simpsons sisters sat on a tractor?


----------



## KellyG

I have no idea, i had all our towns/cities up on google earth and was trying to get a nice place in the middle so im still trying lol

OMG OMFG OMFGOMG Listen to this 

When our embies went back in we had a scan pic, so when we came home i put in on one of our wedding pictures, Mike noticed (which is really freaky) that where i put the pic, was on my belly, so being superstitious we have left the scan pic there for 32 weeks.... We have just come home and its on the floor     meaning to me they are coming out very very soon... i sound like a nutter so someone please know wtf im talking about lmao

Hahahahah Hayley i bet u dont sound like that oooo will u bring ur bro


----------



## Just a girl

Kel - I would bring him with a bow on for you but he flies out to Australia for a year on the 15th July, you could of been his final british fling for a while  
Oooo your getting signs kel - spooky! xxx


----------



## watn1

Hayley -     DP did mention a "from the bump" card the other day when he was getting a card for his grandad so maybe i'll get one   But, he'll of forgot by then.

Did I tell you's about his g/dad? He's ill in hossy been in there for a month now, And keeps getting over 1 thing after another, Chest infections hospital bugs etc.. He's 94 bless him! He said he's not going anywhere untill he meets his new Great Gran Daughter   So, If we have a girl we're gonna go see him on Sun and take a pic with a card.. If a boy we'll take a 'sorry' card  


Ooooooooooh Kelly! How freaky is that? Hopefully they'll stay put for a couple/few more weeks, But yep i'd say thats a sign


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - 94 thats amazing - bless him, is he a sweetie? All my grandparents passed away fairly young, non of them made it passed 67 and all 4 of them went within 14 months of eachother!  I bet he'll be true to his word and he won't go anywhere until your pink ball of sparkles arrives


----------



## swhattie

Jag - Oh smithy is just gorgeous! He has my ideal man build, big and nice, other possible candidates for me leaving DH are Ray Winston & Eric Bana!!

ermmmmmmmmmmmm - accents!!! I sound like a farmer - Im a cross between Sean Bean and Becky off corra who comes from a village about 5 miles away from me!! I have a really really braod yorkshire accent and pronounce things really odd! For instance Tonight is T'neet and Water is Watter!! its me you'll all not be able to understand!! I have to make a real effort when I write my posts to write it in english and not Yorkshire!!

Kelly - ooooohhh could they be coming soon!!! Id be like you and definatly think it was a sign!!

You've got to hold and give
But do it at the right time
You can be slow or fast
But you must get to the line
They'll always hit you and hurt you
Defend and attack
Theres only one way to beat them
Get round the back
Catch me if you can
Cos' I'm the England man
And what you're looking at
Is the master plan
We ain't no hooligans
This ain't a football song
Three lions on my chest
I know we can't go wrong


He he he!! That episode of G & S was fantastic!!

Oh and it definatly wasnt a sock, it cant have been, please say it wasnt?? Oh god


----------



## KellyG

Bananaman


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - WOW!!!         Did you know that off by heart and everything? Your amazing  , Apparently I sound a bit farmer-ish too , my old boss used to come from up your way, well I think it was - Halifax, is that near you?  Who's Eric Bana - whats he from?


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly -   Banana Man


----------



## KellyG

Hayley Eric bana is bananaman 

so we have 2 farmers then


----------



## swhattie

He's the king off The Other Boleyn Girl!! He's lovely! 

I do know it off by heart yeah!! How sad I am!! I always struggle with the last two lines tho so I had to look it up just now!! I like the hit you and hurt you bit!! Not that its my fave song or owt! I just absorb lyrics!!

Halifax is a posh bit of yorkshire and they have posher accent!! I do love my accent tho and I love yorkshire! 


Bananaman??!!!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - The same Eric from Acacia Road?  Yeah I'm Farmer with a little bit council thrown in for good measure 

Katie - Oooh so you gonna be all 'emmerdale-esque' on us


----------



## KellyG

Yeah hay i have proper pg head so ignore me lmaooo


----------



## swhattie

Im worse than emmerdale!! They all have leeds accents - thats posh!! 

I dint know eric wa bananaman!! I bet he is!!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - Will you bring a translator with you to the meet?  I'll be like Nan of catherine tate when shes talking to the scottish lady ''whats she saying?'' 

Kelly - You OK my dear? Is your bp doing funny things to you?  How is Joshs room coming along?  We are finally starting the nursery this weekend - hooray at last!


----------



## KellyG

I think im just a werido  

Josh's room has now a new duvet and getting the curtains and border on saturday. he has his new dvd/tv combi thingy and hes well happy. Mike nan called today so he had great pleasure in shwing her the nursery.

Its sooo mad now its done tho   What theme u got in mind??

Katie do u say nowt and owt?


----------



## Just a girl

Kel - I'm still undecided so I think I'm just gonna paint it a neutral cream colour to begin with and put a cheapy taupe carpet in (thinking it will puked on and have milk spilt on so will need replacing fairly soon) and then once bubs is here I will start adding colours and patterns to it, but I'm thinking a bit vintage looking maybe with nice patchwork bedding and dainty flower prints / or a boy alternative (got the idea from Mamas and Papas, made with love range) but then again who knows


----------



## swhattie

oh yes kelly!! Im big on the owts and nowts!! i miss lots of words out like 'im gonna shop' not 'im going to the shop' so yhes il bring a Katie Phrase book hayley!!

My Nursery is already done! We had it freshly plastered last january, then panted it is an almond colour with new coving etc its also got a new thick pile carpet so its all set for my gingerbread gear and an actual baby!

How important are veiny boobs?? mine have come up like a map of spaghetti junction!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - I don't remember having them on my 2ww, but I've def got veiny (.)(.)'s now!!! Sounds good     
Your room now sounds like what I'm hoping mine will look like in a couple of weeks,  DP needs to build a cupboard in there though as our combi boiler is it and we were going to move it out but its just gonna be too much hassel, so that will prob take most of the time up !

Right I'm gonna say na-night girlies, I'm off to bed to read - bye xxxx


----------



## swhattie

Night Hayley!


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies...

Sorry I missed all your chatter last night I like Wednesday night TV, The Bill, Gossip Girl, Then Desperate housewives. 

Hayley - Yeah DP's G/Dad is a sweetie. He is so nice and you would never believe he was 94 infact you'd never believe his nan was 87 still driving around in her Rover Metro  Sadly our generation stand no chance of living to that age and still being heathy(ish)

Katie - DP's dad lives in Bradford, & has a business in Halifax.. He doesn't have any real strong acent as he's not ived there forever but his wife and DP's bro do. I nearly have heart failure every time we go there and drive to his dad's work with all those cliffy roads! Always feel like were gonna go over 

Kelly - Aaah I bet Josh loves his new room, & will love his xbox when bub's arrive to go in it.

Vikki - Did you see the post a couple up from you on the HCG board.. London something was the ladies user name:
14 dp EC 373
16 dp EC 893 were her levels, & they seen 3 sac's at her scan    

Moening everyone else 

Our babies room at the minute is a typical new house room, White UPVC window built in wardrobe and the usual cream walls So it's a blank canvass ready to go. It does however have a fab view of outside on the canal so when the baby is older will be amazed by all the swans, Birds etc giving it loads outside in the morning! We are thinking of buying this house so we don't want to move but i'm not sure a 3 story house is right for a child so we are still in debate 

My mum is on her way down as I type so we're going out for lunch and no doubt another trip to a baby shop of some sort 

P.s ONLY 2 MORE SLEEPS TO GO FOR ME


----------



## vikki75

morning nicole  
yes i did see that one lol    but i think she must of had 3 put in !! god i dont know wat ill do if theres 3 lol 
have a good lunch sweetie , me well food burghhhhhh up all night feeling sick just couldnt sleep then my DD had ear ache so that also kept me up !! but hayho ill try get some sleep this afternoon


----------



## watn1

Yeah she has 3 put it, But 1 of yours could of quite easily split  

Sorr you had a pants nights sleep! I did too.. These dreams are doing my head in... They feel so real! Y'day morning I woke up in tears because my ex had died in a car crash


----------



## vikki75

nicole   wat a bad dream ... i hate dreams like that an you wake up sobbing   my dreams just lately are me being violent lol , sometime i have dreams that dp cheating so i wake up in a right mood with him lol but have to keep telling me self its only a dream! an one of mine split god no !!!!! lol but thing is my mum was a twin an dp sister was a twin!! wats the odds ?? lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey girlies  

Hope all are well today - Just a quickie

Have had a text off Kelly and she's off to hospital as her BP is up and she's been having pains since 4 this morning  lets just   those little ones stay in a bit longer! 

Will update when i hear anything 

xxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

morning jadey  
oh wow poor kelly hope shes ok do you think there`ll induce her ?? oooo  hope shes ok could you txt her for me an ask if she wouldnt mind me having her number so i can txt her  
im getting a lot of sorry tmi fluffy discharge is this mormal??


----------



## Hopeful J

hey hun   have texted her now  

Am not sure but i suppose the babies are ready to get out! hopefully its a false alarm  

lol have had alot more discharge since being pg hun xx


----------



## vikki75

i know its sounds funny ive had pg`s b4 but its alway feels like my 1st   i forget everything like that when its happening to me!! i know im nuts lol lol  
how ya doing got any plans for the week end ??


----------



## Hopeful J

am counting on 'forgetting' about the birth thats for sure! lol 

nah just got housework to do, may pop round and see dad  

You up to anything? 
x


----------



## watn1

Vik's Discharge is nornal hun. 

Aaaah bless Kelly... Maybe that picture falling out the album really did mean the babies were ready to come out.  Give her my love. I'll be popping in and out waiting for updates 

 Birth? What's that? My baby is just going to appear in my arms when i wake on morning 

Just found a link to someone that had a baby bond scan where I'm going on saturday .. It looks fab http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q8/Lutons/?action=view&current=Babyscan.flv


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh Nic i bet you cant wait  


I know how freaky is that about the pic!!   we could have 2 ES bubbas soon  


x


----------



## swhattie

awww give Kelly my love & hugs and I reallyhope those bubs stay in mummys belly for a tad longer......
Viks - I have a lot of discharge too - so much so that I actually thought AF had come this morning  

Nic - your gonna have a little  

Jade - hows you hun?


----------



## vikki75

MB thats wat i thought that af had arrived i run to the loo   but if its perfectly norm then thats good  
talking about weird things my mil the other week cracked a egg in the frying pan an it was twin yolks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Vikki maybe that was a sign


----------



## Hopeful J

Am cool thanks sweety hows you MB? 

yeah i often feel i've come on only to realise you just leak more then usual (sorry for the crudeness   ) the delights ay! lol 

Viks definately got 2 in there lady  

x


----------



## swhattie

lol!! I like crudeness - it makes me laugh!

Hi Lou!!

Vik - ooooh two little people!!

XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi MB how are you doing in the dreaded


----------



## swhattie

Not very well!! Im analysing every single thing!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

You poor thing I hope you get that well deserved BFP


----------



## swhattie

ooooh so do I! What I was going to do is test wednesday 2 days early and if its a good positive I was going to put it into a little gift bag and give it to scott has a pressi - because what I hate most about having to have treatment is the complete lack of surprise and excitement that people get when they luckily get a natural bfp - so I think i might try and surprise him! Hopefully!


----------



## Leicesterlou

MB that sounds lovely I really hope it all goes to plan for you hun


----------



## swhattie

I feel alot better about it this time but we shall see!


----------



## Hopeful J

Just heard from Kells - she has to stay in coz its border pre-eclampsia  

Viks i'll pm you her mobile number hun xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi lovely ladies

How are we all, lots of chatting going on here!! 

Kelly... Thinking of you sweetie, hope babies arrive safely.  

Vikki.... Look at you with your sky high HCG!!! Your got to be having twins.... I hope so!!!! Roll on your scan  

MB....Hows the 2ww?? Gone mad yet??   I am NOT looking forward to my 2ww already! Oh dear what are we going to do??

Nicole... Not long till your scan now hun, I think a girl.... Cant wait to find out!

Lou.. How are you sweetie?? Whens you mat leave start?

Jade... Thanks for the updates on Kelly, send her my thoughts.... Hows the bump? Any more growth spurts?

Veng.... How you doing? Feeling any different yet?

Spoke to the Lister the other day and I start DR on the 25th of March.... Af should arrive on the 28th. I very much doubt it will. But I can hope. Baseline scan is on the 1st of April. EC is looking like the 15th of April all being well on both sides. Not really excited, I just feel numb by it all. I am just praying that it works, but trying not to get my hopes up as they have been dashed before!

As for a meet up, I would love to come... Depending where it is... Alot of you are up north, I am on Kent. So let me know details.  

Natalie xxx


----------



## swhattie

Natalie - HI Hun!!!

Yes I have officially gone mad  

You know too well how it is with the constant knicker checking - its doing head in!!! A week to go! Thank god! 

Look at youal ready to get cracking!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Natty Knickers  

Oh am getting rather large now   its gettin weird as i never been so big but loving it all the same (except the peeing - that part is NOT fun   )xx

Bl**dy hell your tx isnt far off at all ! Try keep some PMA though hunny   it WILL work    

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

jade thanks for the update sweetie  
natalie wow your soon be on your 2ww too xxx     p.s im in essex an jades in london so your not alone in the south lol  
MB     sending you loads 
kelly        lots of hugs 
anyone else i missed sorry xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well I have been busy tying things up as taking tomorrow off even one of the Directors has told me to stay home and in bed so why not, she has also told me to think about reducing my hours if I don't get kept in next week so we will see, she said she wasn't being horrible but that I looked awfully tired....

So I will log on at some point from home between now and Sunday, have a good evening girls and catch up soon xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies

Ooo hope Kelly is OK, hospital is the best place for her, pre-eclampsia is a bit scary!  

Jade thanks for update  are you waddeling yet? 

Vikki - I'm with the others on the extra 'fluid' in our pants (hate the D word ), I have to wear liners every day - Nice!

Katie - Love your idea for Scott, that would be a lovely surprise 

Nicole - You'd get used to 3 stories with a LO as that view and being so close to the canal sounds lovely - don't move!

Nat - Hey hunny  was only wondering about you the other day, Hoping your af arrives on time for you hun to get going on what will be 3rd time lucky    I'm also down south too hun 

Lou - Hey lovely, I'm off work tomorrow too - I have holiday to use up, glad your work are being supportive  

Veng, Nic, Sal, W4M


----------



## Hopeful J

Lou if i dont get to speak to you then i wish you all the best luck for monday       xxx

LOL Hayley yep - like a true duck   its funny coz you really cant help it! and getting in and out the car....  no grace what-so-ever (its a good thing i wear pants lol) 

Have a nice weekend you 2 - i'll be on 2morro but not the weekend xxxx

 Viks, MB, W4M, Sally, Veng and anyone i missed 

am gonna skive off work early so see you 2morro xxxx


----------



## vikki75

you girls have a good evening xx   take care xx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies,

Just popped on as I'm in and out all day so wanted to say

Lou - Wishing you the very best of luck for Monday - hope everything is well    Make sur eyou have a lovely weekend too x x x


----------



## swhattie

Hi Jag -

Right - Im probably setting myself up for a huge fall here but Imstarting to beleive I Keith Cheggers, I just feel it - and I know know just feeling it isnt a great answer but I do - I feel queasy, especially at night, and my boobs look like road maps and I mean the veins glow - they are massive, swollen and bright blue and get worse at night which iv just had a look on google and it seems that happens a lot at night!

I hope its true and I am and I feel Iv jinxed myself posting this but I just feel it!

Hows Kelly??


----------



## watn1

Katie - I am was  What's Keith Cheggers   REally?? Thats fab news! Just checked my diary and my (.)(.)s went veiny around Day 6/7 too!!! Thats why I snook in the test! Not saying you should  I really hope you are Keith Cheggers 

Guess what all??

Just called up the scan place as I noticed that my letter had 2 different branches on and I wanted to make sure I was booked in for the birmingham clinic.. Turns out I'm not! There's been a mix up  But they do have a appointment slot today  I'm off there at 1pm    Good blooming job I called else I would of gone to the wrong clinic tomorrow... Not a great start but hey ho!

*God i'm excited!*

If the baby turns out to be a girl this will be the first and last time I will be begging and praying for her to open her legs  Same goes for the boy to be sticking his winky out there


----------



## swhattie

Keith Cheggers = Preggers!!  

No Imnot gonna test until wednesday! Hopefully that should be late enough!! he he!! God I hope Im not just winding myself up!

THAT IS FAB!!! I'd be excited too!! Its defo a boy!


----------



## vikki75

oooo im excited for you nicole   but its a BOY !!! lol cant wait to here the news hurry on back to tell us xx  
me on the other hand today DONT feel pg   why i dont know now usually i feel sick ...nope none of that !! did CBD sed 2-3 which is 4-5 weeks  but i just dont feel like i am   , had a massive cry at jade goodys wedding last night with dp laughing at me !!!!   its just one of them days !! oh an to top it off i tried to get my gp to send me for a hcg again just to see if its rising good an she cant fit m in for 11/2 weeks!!  wat bloody good is that an to go to the epau you need to be dying!! god im pi$$ed today !!! sorry for the lil rant  
MB yay


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just sorting my ipod out for Monday incase I stay in so thought I would pop in to say 

Hayley enjoy your day off

MB great signs with the veins in the boobs thats the only sign I had and still have them now along with a few stretch marks DH reckons I have motorways on my (.)(.)'s

Nicole oh can't wait to find out the sex of your lo, I reckon  

Morning everybody else I hope Kelly is ok and the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## vikki75

got a txt from kelly ,BP went down last night but came back up an she wants us all to go visit her ahhhh bless i wish i could  
lou hun   how ya feeling? do youthink there`ll induce you on monday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Vikki no they won't induce Monday they said if PLacenta Previa is no better they want me in on bed rest and then have a c-section 2 weeks later but time will tell hey....

Right I;m off for a snooze, have a good afternoon xxx


----------



## swhattie

Hey Nic -

"whats your flavour, tell me whats your flavour"  

Who sang that song?!

Lou - Id be bored stiff in hospital for 2 weeks!!


----------



## veng

how exciting Nicole may find out what her baby is today


----------



## Hopeful J

quick stop 

grrr i cant wait for mat leave!!!!!  

just stoppin to say ello - be back soon xxxx


----------



## swhattie

Whassup Jade? X


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh work is just so busy its gettin on my t*ts now!!! cant wait for the weekend lol 

how you MB? 

xx


----------



## swhattie

Not too bad! But its really busy here too!! Slowly driving myself up the wall!!


----------



## Hopeful J

OK am on strike now!   lol have had enough - they can all kiss my butt  


Where's that pesky Nic??   


xx


----------



## vikki75

jadey did you have days of not feeling pg?


----------



## Hopeful J

Still do luv   if it wasnt for the bump some days i really wouldnt beleive it! 


you wobbling sweety?  

xx


----------



## vikki75

wobbling ? wat you mean


----------



## swhattie

Vik -   

Jade - I dont know where she is   her appt was for one - its a boy I tell thee!!


----------



## Hopeful J

wobbling like having a wobble - aka having doubts lol  

I know she's taking bleeding ages MB! i bet she's out celebrating!!

xx


----------



## swhattie

Shes in for a telling off when she somes back, she has no right to be out celebrating anything when she should be telling us what flavour shes having


----------



## vikki75

lol jade sorry   was having a  dumb moment which in my case a very long moment lol well today i aint had no symtoms at all no waves of sick ness nothing   so i booked another blood test for monday  
yes come on nicole we want to know !!!! has everyone had a lil bet?? i bet its a boy!


----------



## swhattie

I too think a blue one!


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

Katie - So many people have said to me they knew straight away when they were pregnant and it was nothing obvious they just knew, So there is a lot to be said and if your really intune with your body your prob right      Oh and It was Craig David!

Vikki - I didn't feel pregnant at all to begin with, until my 6wk scan and the tiredness kicked in I really just didn't believe it - its messes with ya head big time! Sorry your feeling all sad 

Jade - I bet ya glad its Friday hun  make sure you put ya feet up this weekend 

That pesky Nicole is making us wait  come on lady put us out of our misery!!!I'm going for PINK!

Lou - Have a lovely weekend  

Oh and my big news is I now have dark coppery red hair! Decided once I got my friends today I wanted a change and she suggested I went back red and I agreed - love it, although its a bit strange looking in the mirror at the mo, been blonde for past 3years!
I've got a 60th bday party tonight, its a lady who I used to work for and its a murder mystery party   never been to one so have no idea what to expect but its a 1940's french resistance cafe theme (I'm guessing like allo allo?) and I only found out the theme last night so all I have is a black mac and a black hat to go over my trousers and top, it will have to do!  Anyone ever been to one before? xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

vikki75 said:


> lol jade sorry * was having a dumb moment which in my case a very long moment lol * well today i aint had no symtoms at all no waves of sick ness nothing  so i booked another blood test for monday
> yes come on nicole we want to know !!!! has everyone had a lil bet?? i bet its a boy!


 that cracked me up!  everyone's looking at me now 

aww hun am sure you're fine  dont knock the lack of sickness woman 

I said girl......but due to her not being that sick i'm gonna say boy 

MB i personally think she's got a bloody CHEEK not telling us 

NIC WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUU

Oooo Hayley you snuck in  gis a pic of your hair then woman? 

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - I'll need to get some slap on first, looking a bit pale at the moment with a few uncovered spots on my chin, I'll try to get one tonight for you all to nosey at!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh i could so have a sunbed right now am so pasty its unreal  

yeah get a piccy woman   

xx


----------



## swhattie

awww hayley - id love to go on a murder weekend!! 

Craig David thats the one!!   he he!! 

Shes being tardy and I think I may terminate my friendship with Nicole now!

I definatly 'feel' pregnant but youknow how it is,perhaps im just being overly positive!


----------



## vikki75

ooooo  yes hayley piccy plz xxx  
jade   
ive come to the conclusion that if im having twins the lack of sickness is because im having one of each   i wish, an its fighting each other cos with my boy i wasnt to sick but my girls wow sickness was bad !


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Sunbed or a nice beach holiday    I've just text Nicole and told her we're all dying to know!
Were gonna go to Brighton for the night on my bday weekend so last night DP has booked us a nice boutique hotel overlooking brighton marina, I love seaside towns can't wait, do a bit of shopping and a lot of eating  

Katie - No such thing as over positive  keep it up  

Vikki - My work colleague had IVF twins and had no sickness at all, she fell pregnant naturally after and was sick as a dog the whole way through (they were all boys ) so try not to read into the sickness thing !


----------



## vikki75

ok hayley   i know its silly i should be happy!!!!  
right girls im getting off b4 my son is  doing my head in  keeps asking can i get on there yet mom ahhh its like aparrot so im going ....
hope you all have a good weekend an take care might pop on later to see if nics left us a clue!!!   
big hug to you all xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki-i had no sickness through my twin pg


----------



## KellyG

IM HOME!!!!!!

Thanks for the texts girls, and the messages on here really cheered me up    

I have to have my bp checked every other day and every wee i have to wee into a jug, measure it then pour into a rather large petrol type bottle oh and i have to write down what i drink and what i wee out   as i had protien, blood and sugar in my wee wee.

My bloods are being done again tuesday, give my body time for the drugs to work. The babies are absolutly fine, its just me (typlical) im gonna have a nice shower now and chill and watch comic relief... 

Where is Nicole tut

Lou all the best for monday

Ginge hows it going?

Jadey poo and Vikster me loves ya


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

        Sorry for keeping you all in suspence   I've had a eventfull day! We went to the scan and got back to DP's work all excited to tell everyone our news and guess who was there waiting for us!!!!!!! Yes, You guessed it his dreaded Ex wife... The lad's told her about the baby, It's a long story but less of her!  WE'RE HAVING A   so Katie, Kelly you were right   he is sooooo cute and has the longest legs ever! I have some ace photo's and also a DVD to share with you when I get it online. The scan was the best £80 i have ever spent! We've just been and brought him his first pair of adidas trainers  

I haven't read back yet But I see kelly your home... Thats great hun. xx


----------



## KellyG

Hahhahhahha Im always right mwhahahahahah Nicole fab news about ur lil boy...f the ex hun she can kiss ur sexy lil ass mwah x


----------



## veng

i agree with Kelley what is it to do with your DP ex   she needs to go get a life oh well i guess i was wrong never mind  i boys is fab news i bet its great that you can shop with colours in mind  

kelley so glad your at home make sure you rest hun


----------



## vikki75

nicole urhum i sed you was having a boy     lol    congrats hunnie   just kick the ex up the ****  
kelly baby your back ya ,now you do as your told and rest an do lots of chattin to us    lovin ya right back XXXXXX
well theres me moaning mo sickness an wow a rush of it came over me sick dizzy oh an moody im always moody in the evening lol so fingers crossed im just fretting now im gonna sit an watch comic relief an probably cry


----------



## swhattie

Kelly - So glad your home hun - look after yourself  

Nicole - Yay!!! Im soooooooooo good!!! A little boy!!   How fab!! And some little trainers he he!! Have you any names in mind?

Jag - I just feel that by being positive Im creating a bigger height for me to fall from  

Vikki - Im glad you've been sick babe - well Im not but you know what I mean!  

Hi - Veng hun

XXXX


----------



## watn1

Thanks girls  

Vikki - It might still be a little early for sickness hun... Also you might be one of the lucky one's.. I'm not watching comet relief as I too will probably just sit and cry  

Katie - We agreed that if we have a boy DP could name him.. & he wants to call him Kaden (Kay-den) 

Veng - Now we know it's a boy no doubt he'll have lots of designer stuff as DP has seen loads he likes.. We went into next & mother care and they don't have many nice boy things. Typical!


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahoyhoy ladieees  

just at mothers and thought i'd pop on  

Nic  congrats hunny!   

Oh sod the ex - shouldnt be out spending the millions of pounds she racks in from you DP?   

Smellyyyyyyyyyy   glad you're home babes  @ your wee bottle! 

W4M you lucky mare!!! i was sooooooo sick i actually started to feel picked on after a while   

 Vik glad you're all hormonal again  

MB keep that pma lady! i swear it helps more then you think  

Ooooh Hayley i wanna seaside holiday  am thinking of popping over to spain in aug /sep to see gramps but bubs will only be 3 months old, is that too young?  

Ok i'm gonna have one of mammas cuppa teas then i'm going home so i catch you ladies on monday    

xxxxx

Ooo NIc snuck in a post   love the name Kaden - my cousins lil boys Caden with a C   xxx


----------



## watn1

Hey Jade - It is a nice name. I'm not one for all this "What names mean" But I looked it up and it means 'Fighter' so could fit quite well as he was the only little fighter that made it through out of all our embies  

Finally i can stop calling him 'it'


----------



## Hopeful J

lol Nic me neither - unfortunately Remi only seems to mean a bottle of brandy   (which coincidentally is my fave tipplie   )


xxx


----------



## swhattie

Can I just say that smithy on comic relief was just beautiful and has made my day!!! Thank you James Corden you sexy little man!!!


----------



## Just a girl

OMG my bedroom is messy in that pic


----------



## watn1

Aaaah hayley - Look at your cute bump! Your hair looks lovely.. Your defo 'blooming'  

I've been up since 5:30am   Stupid ducks outside quacking away


----------



## Hayleigh

*********GATECRASHER*********   

Hayley - Oh, I love your piccies.....your bump looks FAB   and check you out!! Yummy mummy!!  

Nicole - Hello honey, CONGRATULATIONS on having a ikkle boy    I can believe how far gone you are   a few of the girlies have asked about you on MFS forum.....  take care ladies....x


----------



## KellyG

Hayley your hair looks amazing and ur belly is soooo lush!! Get and tidy ur room  

I feel asleep at 8 last night so missed most of comic relief tuuuuuuuut!!

Nicole i been thinking   you had better watch with the evil kids with the baby even more now its a boy. Compertition and all that. I love the name Kaden babes


----------



## watn1

Hi Hayleigh babe   I'm still having problems with mfs charging me for extra drugs that I had because Dr Lockwood gave me the wrong dose, & I am refusing to pay for extra being it was her fault in the first place   They have asked me to refrane from posting on their forum untill the matter is resolved.. They don't obviously want me moaning about them to others   I do always read up on what everyone is up to. I have been following yours & coz's cycles and am   for you both to get our BFP's  

Kelly - I only watched the ABBA & England things and they were funny! His Kid's (well eldest) has already started stiring in the pot, Which was part of their mum's kick off y'day with him saying DP will love the baby more   I'm just gonna let them deal with their own issues. I hope your resting!

Katie - I know who you mean now with that smithy.. But i'm not convinced.


What a lovely day today! I need to get in the shower and get my bum moving and at least go out and enjoy it some way.x


----------



## Just a girl

Ahh thanks girls 

Hayleigh -   Hows you hunny lots of     for you x x x

Nicole I forgot to say hun, Kaden is a great name, I only know 1 other (and I come across a lot of kids) and he's very cute and full of mischief 

Kelly - The mess is normally down to DP but that day it was all mine, I'm glad you were asleep by 8pm, if you weren't you would of had a visit from the girls ........ with a nice warm milky drink, fleecy blanket and CD of lullaby's!

Well I didn't end up getting to bed until gone 4am, my poor DP was walking home from the pub last night and he was mugged by 3 men for his phone , he was lucky really they only got one punch in and he managed to get away (frightens me to think what would of happend if he didn't get away as they chased him) but whats even worse is they weren't even stupid teenage kids they were MEN! Scummy nasty pieces of work, why do they think they can just take what they want when we work so hard for it?  It took the police over 2 hours to turn up to take a statement


----------



## KellyG

OMG Hayley!!! Hows he doing this morning?? What are the police doing about it? Dont u go stressing urself out either Mrs... tell him his not aloud out anymore


----------



## Just a girl

Well he's asleep and from what I can see he just has a black eye, not sure what the police will do - the chances of them catching anyone for it are pretty slim especially as they took so long to come out, if they came when called they was a good chance they would of found the guys still wandering about, I'm trying not stress but I just keep thinking what if? but don't worry he's not going out anymore I've decided he's grounded now until cricket season! x


----------



## watn1

OMG Hayley - That awful! Police are pants hey?   I too would be grounding him.. It is scarey when you think of 'what if' But, he is home.. Thank god! What really goes through people's mind?


----------



## Hayleigh

Nicole - OMG      I am in shock mate!! I remember reading about the dose problems, terrible     I wondered why you hadnt posted for a while   i;m not one for bad mouthing but   my last cycle there I did the short pro with flare.....day 2 'suprefact' day 3 'merional and suprefact'....from then on 'merional' daily. So, day 1 arrived and I had NO SUPREFACT!!!!  everything else but not that (this was at 7.00pm) so, I called them and I was put through to Dr lockwood as she was driving home......Anyway, my whole cycle started a DAY LATE!! which must have had some impact on tx mustn't it? I ended up with just two eggs compared to 6 1st cycle....and might I add, I had 6 Eggs collected yesterday   so something was deffo a miss with 2nd cycle.....thing is I never had an apology or anything for the miss - hap, which wasnt my fault but the fault of the nurse that ordered my drugs    anyway rant over     as you can see, I hate bad mouthing people    

Hayley - So sorry to hear about DH  ....    who ever did that    I absolutely DETEST people like that    hope he's ok!!


----------



## swhattie

Hayley - My dad is a policeman but they are   useless..... 

I cant believe it - Im so glad he got home safe - I hope the  get a right kick in and I dont apologise for saying that either


----------



## watn1

My cousin is a police officer too and one of DP's mate's a senior officer in the force & they are the first to admit they do naff all for these things they consider to be 'minor' They just wait for someone to get killed first  

Hayleigh   Shocking hun! They did a similar thing to me when they lowered my stimming drug from 150iu to 75iu one day they never had any 75iu one's so they just said to use a 150iu and use half of it! I didn't think anything of it but someone else said to me 'How do you know you got the 75iu and not the majority of it' You know cause you mix it with the water stuff? Well, Thats right and since i lowered I then got more blooming follicles resulting in the OHSS.. So it could of been that, But I guess on the other hand maybe being on the HRT for 3 weeks longer helped my BFP but out of principle i'm not paying for it even though it's only £80. I too have never got an apology for ALL the various cockup's they have made.

I did read about your 6 embies, It's great news. I posted on your profile when you started this TX. I really hope this is the one for you


----------



## vikki75

afternoon girlies  
hayleigh well done  
hayley you ok ?? love the hair an the bump sweetie   is it ok to use dye on your hair cos i need mine done ?? so sorry to hear about DH    absolute tossers   hope they get there conumpence<<< lol cant spell it 
kelly sweetie you better be resting sweetie   
well i got a woosh of sickness last night all that moaning i did an i couldn`t even eat my dinner !!! ended up eating rice pudding  
just cant wait till monday having another hcg test


----------



## watn1

Vikki - I had my hair both dyed and bleeched when I was about 7 weeks.. Didn't do any harm   Yey! for the sickness feeling  

We have just been to Focus and looked at some paint colours and have picked out a Orange, Green, Blue, and dark cream.. They all look cool.


----------



## Just a girl

Katie -


Mannys Bird said:


> Hayley - My dad is a policeman but they are  useless.....
> 
> I cant believe it - Im so glad he got home safe - I hope the b**tards get a right kick in and I dont apologise for saying that either


I agree  (about them getting a kicking but not about ya dad being useless )

Vikki - I have had my hair bleached 3 times so far this pregnancy (with foils) and this all over colour, there is no evidence to prove that colouring your hair affects the bubba (and I have googled it a lot!) although some people feel its safer to go with highlights as its not all over your scalp but I've done both now and I'm confident bubs will be fine  so go for it , my 2 good hairdressing friends both have very healthy and happy babies and both have there had their hair done very 6 weeks!

Nicole - I bet your nursery will be finished by the end of this week 

Hayleigh - Wow 6 eggs, well done hunny lots of luck this cycle    

Ended up popping into town with my friendand her 2 LO's and got myself 5 tops from primark and it came to £13.71  love that shop!! I'm only gonna stretch them all out of shape anyway xxx


----------



## watn1

Hayley - DP is all ready to go painting away!   Good job we only brought tester pots otherwise he'd be up there all day. He has gone all really excited all of a sudden and has picked out the furniture he wants online on Mamas and papa's £1200   I've told him he can forget it! We'd be sitting here tapping on fingers in a couple of weeks just waiting for the baby if it were up to him   I've told him he can do the room after our 4D scan at 28 weeks. He's adimate he's not waiting that long. I swear he is mmore impatient then me!

5 Tops for £13.71   Bargain! I must say I have never been in a primark, Mainly because there isn't one here. They put one in Coventry just as I moved away but i'd never even heard of it before then. I might pop in went I go to Cov next time. I could do with some bargain tops


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - You've never been in Primark , our store is huge so its good but at the weekends its really busy so best go during the week, its just cheap disposable fashion!


----------



## Just a girl

Oh and bless your dp, I wish mine was that raring to go!  Feel like i'm nagging him and we were meant to be starting this weekend but due to him going out and staying out yet again till closing and then the whole mugging thing he's still flipping in bed, as per f'ing usual


----------



## watn1

I'd be booting him out of bed.. Mugging or not   But I'm just mean.. I went in the bedroom opened all the blinds and windowns at 8am this morning cuz I was bored on my own


----------



## Just a girl

Well despite the mugging he had promised to only go out for a couple (you'd think I wouldn't believe that phrase anymore, but for some reason I did actually think it was genuine yesterday ) so I am a bit annoyed at him as its yet another wasted day when there is so much to do before before baby is born (and if he had of come home, then he wouldn't of been out to of got mugged!)
~Put glass into porch and take [email protected] outside of house to the dump
~Build cupboard around boiler in babies room
~Decorate and re-carpet babies room
~Go shopping for babies room furniture
~Repaint hallway ways and ceiling

We have 11 weeks to go from Monday so you think he'd wanna get cracking wouldn't you, its not like the list has appeared out of nowhere, I've wanted all this done for ages, god sorry mate that is a rant of monumental proportions


----------



## watn1

Men hey sweetie? 11 Weeks   Blimey thats not long at all!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek

I'm just uploading my scan DVD. Hopefully i will be able to share it with you in a mo.x
Well actually! maybe not it's taking blooming forever to upload!


----------



## KellyG

Hayley i think you need to do some serious ass kicking hun... You may not have 11 weeks to go and dont forgot when your bigger, you wont be able to do anything so he will have to do it all and if it takes him this long to start in the first place god kknows what hes gonna be like then! Plus you will be nesting!! You better not be stressing yourself out or i will be there to kick his ass ffs!!! Your carrying his child tell him its not on!!! God im mad now


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - would it be easier to upload on **?

Kelly - I'm not too stressed hun, fairly used to it! Once he gets going he's fine and wil do a good job, but its the getting him going  but don't worry I will have him up early tomorrow and he's gonna work his ar5e off!


----------



## watn1

KellyG said:


> Hayley i think you need to do some serious ass kicking hun... You may not have 11 weeks to go and dont forgot when your bigger, you wont be able to do anything so he will have to do it all and if it takes him this long to start in the first place god kknows what hes gonna be like then! Plus you will be nesting!! You better not be stressing yourself out or i will be there to kick his ass ffs!!! Your carrying his child tell him its not on!!! God im mad now


   kelly - Your funny! aaaaaaaannnnnddddddd...........Breathe 

Hayley - Got to load it on Youtube first and then **.. I've had to split it into two parts


----------



## Just a girl

DP unpacked the shopping today and thought the mint cornetto's was just a box of cones and put them in the cupboard, we've only just realised 5 hours later!  So just sent him to the shop and he comes back with a tub of vanilla ice-cream as it was all they had  I Really fancied a mint one too 

How is everybody else's weekend going?

Nic - Cool video


----------



## vikki75

hi hayley   but i did laugh at the cornetto`s in the cupboard bit sorry ...men lol but i feel your pain for wanting something an cant have it  
my weekend has been hectic kids are so loud an all i want to do is rest huh no chance in this house !! i asked for a new home for here but got had a go at well at least it seemed like it , cos niether of our mods are available at the mo so i posted asking for a new home , usually we`ve had one alot earlier then over 80 pages , thought it would be nice to start a fresh with a part 5 but hay ho ill shut my mouth in future


----------



## watn1

Aaah Hayley - I know how you are feeling today with icecream. I really wanted one from a van with hundereds and thousands on it with red juice but we couldn't find a van anywhere where we were so I settled for one from Mc D's.. Which was nowhere near what I really wanted  Thanks for the comment on the scan 

We've just got back from going to see DP's grandad.. Bless him. He's just lying there..Basically waiting to pass away.. It's so sad  He can't talk anymore but as soon as he seen DP he smiled and squeezed his hand, something he hasn't done in a while as his nan said. I was fighting the hormones all the time I was there!

Here's a link to my scan DVD of our little man  




Vikki - Are you causing trouble again  No doubt your house will be getting a lot louder very soon 

/links


----------



## vikki75

nicole im not i promise lol   yeah gr8 video i watched it on **   got long legs!! bless i cant wait for my scan


----------



## watn1

He has got long leg's God knows how he can bend them all the way up to his head   I have 33" legs and DP too so it's a given that he is probably going to be a tall lad. x

It's not long untill your scan, It will come around before you know it.


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - I've only just realised we're on page 80! So no restful wkend for you then? How old is your lot, Are they all excited about the bubbas coming?

Nicole - I love icrecream van cones, I would of gone with lime sauce though and always nuts if they have em! 
Its so hard seeing someone you love so poorly in hospital, when I visited my nan I was battling tears constantly - must be hard on you both!


----------



## Just a girl

Just thought I'd share - I put on some fake tan this morning and I bl0ody stink, smell of musty biscuit!


----------



## vikki75

hayley lol eldest is 16 nearly then i got a 12 ,10,7,5 so thats 5 children   but only 3 live with me 2 with there dads there all over the moon an cant wait for them  to come they have rows on wat sex there`ve got to be an my poor son(10) is the only boy so hoping for a boy for him   ive only got the 16,10 an 7 yr olds living with me the 12 , 5 live with there dads confusing an very long stories on why they do ,but i do see them every other weekend   i dont like telling women how many kids i have in case it offends them an say that i dont deserve a baby cos ive already got kids   but my dp hasnt got any


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki 
No wonder you got no peace this weekend   
Your poor son, completely outnumbered with sisters  are they mean to him too?  
My friend lives with her sister and 16mth old nephew so he has been bought up by 2 women and bless him he always walks round with bangles on, the other day he wore them to the doctors and all round tesco's !


----------



## vikki75

lol hayley bless him , nah mitchell has always been very boyish his in to his pitbikes football etc.. the girls can be *****y but he gives as good as he gets   the only thing is his a lil tart wont go out with out his hair done to perfection an aftershave on lol, id also secretly say his more spoilt then the rest of them cos he is the only boy   naughty i know


----------



## Just a girl

I like the name Mitchell  lol about his hair and afterhave and he's 10? I bet your girls know he's spoilt, my brother was and me and my sis always moaned about it - my dad relived his childhood through my brother playing footie (as my dads upbringing was pretty [email protected]) so my brother used to get all the expensive gear 
So you and DP arguing over picking names yet ?


----------



## vikki75

hayley arging yes lol well only over the boys name he wants darnell i hate it it reminds me of my name is earl!! lol the black man with the afro!! but we got a girls name that are jays an his brothers name together  jae-lei


----------



## Just a girl

I'm glad its not just me and my dp who can't agree and its over our boys option too  now you point it out yep Darnel does make me think of that guy is Earl , and you may well need more then one girls name, seeing as you have such a strong girlie gene running through the family, Jae-lei is a pretty name!


----------



## vikki75

lol   well i like cheyenne an thats it lol they are the only names i want for a girl dp too but the boy aint gonna have a name lol


----------



## swhattie

Nicole - fab video hun! long long legs!

Hayley - I also had a little giggle! I love mint cornettos!

Vikki - Loving your names babe...

can I ask a favour - can we not havve a new thread just yet until friday? A fresh start to me means messing with mojo and iv on ever posted on this thread whilst Iv been pupo and Im a bit supersticious like that!

XXX


----------



## vikki75

MB we aint getting one lol wel not yet anyway as i was told off lol  
wats your babies name hayley ,MB??


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - 5 days to go   !!! How you feeling about it all? Good weekend? 

Vikki - Cheyenne is lovely too  For my bubba, I think I have managed to convince DP to let me have Elsie - Rose for a girl, it sounds really old fashioned but I love it and as for - a boy well we both liked Archie but then the new Minder started and Shane Rcihie's character is archie and dp hates him, plus when he was in EE everyone named there kids alfie so we went off it, I also like flynn, finley and jed but dp doesn't like any of them but he hasn't any other suggestions, its so flipping hard!


----------



## vikki75

Hayley i love Finley an Flynn there lovely   i hate it when they criticize but dont have any better there selves!!  men!!!!  
MB yay 5 days         how you feeling ?


----------



## swhattie

OOOh vikki - why did ya?! 

Little girl I like Niamh, Belle, Orla and Lyla for little boys i like Nathan, Bobby & Owen!

Jag - I love the name jed.... Yes! 5 more days - thankgod! Its killing me! Had a fab weekend up until about half 5 when I got a masisve headache! Went out for a fab indian last night!

XXX


----------



## vikki75

MB there all lovely   .. i got bad headaches an stiff neck around this time your at   an dizzy too all looking good hun     mmm indian ... i had a lovely roast today lots of veggies lol not much sickness today though it will probably creep in when im trying to go to sleep   its sometimes dont come at all so im praying for a good nights sleep tonight


----------



## swhattie

Iv just had a lovely roast too! We're just about to get a film off virgin film flex now! Think we're gonna go for Rocknrolla!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - There all nice names, you got a bit of a thing for Irish girl names? I really LOVE lyla but it really doesn't go with DP's surname   and is Nathan in adoration for a certain band by any chance 
We watched rock and rolla last night, was a bit slow to begin with but ended up really enjoying it and OMG one of the blokes is sooo fit, I think he's in 300 too!


----------



## vikki75

aint seen that yet xx let me know wat you think   im gonna go get ready for bed im really tired xx have a good night sweetie`s catch ya tomorrow when i get back from clinic (having another hcg done  ) 
night night xxxx


----------



## watn1

Vik's - Hope yoru HCG goes well tomorrow  i didn't know you have 5 Children already, I thought you had 2 for some reason  P.s 2   coming your way 

MB - Hope you are hanging in there ok Not long to go hun...  

Hayley - It's not nice but I guess he's hard a good life.

I forgot to tell you's teh most important thing!!!! 

We ordered our bedroom furniture  DP won and we got the mamas and papas set but from a shop in Ashby we got a fab deal as long as we ordered today! £900...  WooHoo.
This is it http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/range/horizons/2701/ It will be here in 4-6 weeks 

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - It lovely hun, how on earth will you ever wait that long or it to arrive 

Vikki - I can't wait to hear what your new levels are and I'm gonna go with one of each!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Evening ladies!

Stop talking about ice cream van ice cream!!!   When we were little we used to get 'mushrooms' off our ice cream van - was a big mr whippy dunked into sherbet!!!!! yummy!

Anyways - you shouldn't eat mr whippy/maccy d's ice cream or milkshake when pregnant - something to do with it being pasturised or is that unpasturised

Vikki   for hcg tomorrow.   for two little boy then eh! 

MB - please test early..............   I dont think I can bare the wait  


Nic - lovely furniture

gotta dash -   to all will check up on you tomorrow when got more time

Nic x


----------



## swhattie

Nic - Your naughty telling me to test! But I am tempted! I had an awful dream last night where it'd not worked  

Jag - Yes, I love Irish names they are lovely and Nathan is definatly for a certain member of a certain group! DH likes it but I havnt told him why I like it so much!  

Nicole - Im not too bad - I just wosh it was OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!

Good Luck Lou!


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all 
Sorry i have been awol but i have been very poorly   I have got very bad sinusitis and im on antibiotics. It feels a little better but im still not 100%

Anyway cant stop coz im just on the way out. Will try and catch up later

Vikki fantastic news on your pregnancy hunni *pompom* *pompom*


----------



## KellyG

My name is Irish, so you could use mine  

Dont talk to Sally everyone lol only joking.. Sal hope you get better soon babes

Im 7th on the list on my twin thread omg 7th i was 13th the other day ffs 

Vikki sending you lots and lots of twin vibes babes  

Morning to everyone else

Nicole have you heard from Lou yet?


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies  

Sal - Sorry to here you have been poorly   Hope you feel better soon.x

Nic - Ooooh 1 days untill you start! How exciting.x

Katie - Are you going to test Wednesday then?

Kelly - You could jump that list at any time hun.... eeeeek!

Just got a text from Lou.. Her and Baby are fine. They are not going to keep her in, But will induce her if baby hasn't came by 40 weeks.xx


----------



## swhattie

Cheers for the news about Lou!

Im thinking wednesday yes! But I have had a bit of Brown CM today so Im panicking a bit today that AF is on her way


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-


----------



## vikki75

afternoon lovelies  
MB hang on in there hun i had a lil browndissy your be ok     god i wish you could test!!! lol  
kelly thanks for the twin vibes sweetie xx
sally thanks sweetie  
me im just waiting for the call for my results   hope there ok all though i think they will be, sickness this morning was horrible then on the way to the clinic i wanted to go to sleep on the train !! then when i got back i pigged out on everything   lol
woohoo for lou lou   
nic jade w4m      
im loving the weather


----------



## KellyG

Vikki when are they gonna let you know..

Katie im with the others and want u to test ommmmmmmmm im sooo naughty  

Nicole thanks for the info on Lou hun, hpe ur ok


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - Don't do it!!!!!!!!  Stop listening to the little sods   xxx

Afternoon all xxx


----------



## KellyG

Katie dont listen to her do it do it  

Hayley is ur dp ok? and u of course


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-when did you do your trigger shotif you did it the 2nd then it will be ok to test


----------



## Just a girl

He's not really talking to me about it tbh, I think its affected him more then he's letting on though , theres the whole male pride thing where they feel they should stay and fight - but there were 3 of them FFS! We have also found out there was another mugging the night before about 5 minutes away from where he was by 3 guys at knife point !!!  I'm OK just having a bit of a break at work!
So hows your BP doing, you all OK?

Katie - Don't do it!


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-it is naughty


----------



## KellyG

Yeah i think anything happening like that to a man will effect their pride, bless him. Glad they didnt pull a knife on him tho  

My Bp was fine yesterday and the mw is coming tomorrow, still got funny vision tho and BH are strong, we are ok tho  

Make sure you have a nice rest on your break hun. When do you finish for mat leave>?


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly    

MB hang in there hunni     

Vikki good luck with the results hun   

Just been on the back of dh's motorbike again and we pulled up at a roads side cafe and had a burger sittin on edge of the raod. Its great


----------



## KellyG

Aww sal that sounds lush....


----------



## vikki75

sal dp bikes gorgeous hun lucky moo moo   it is the one on ** isnt it ??!! lol
mb test now !!!1 lol im joking 
my new hcg beta is.........9,715 !!!!!! at 18dpt thats a lot


----------



## Just a girl

Kel - I finish on the 1st May, but have all next week off and am using up my annual leave so I'm working 4 day weeks now (except this week) so its gonna be quite nice!

Sal - Sorry you been so poorly, but get you biker chick ! Do you fancy getting your licence now?

W4M - Did you test early? I tested one day early and it did kill me waiting but its nothing compared to the rest of the little [email protected] on here 

Vik - Any news?

Nicole - Thanks for update on Lou, does this mean her placenta has moved?

Nic - I never knew that about maccy d's milkshakes - I have had quite a few 


Its beautiful here today, I'm gonna go for a swim after work I think!

Personal question ladies but when pregnant what colour and consistency was your discharge?


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - Oh you snuck in before me, so does that mean a possible 3rd bubba in there?


----------



## vikki75

lol i hope not wow i cant believe it no wonder i felt really sick this morninig!!!!1   9,715!!!!! its definintley doubling last wednesday it was only 964


----------



## watn1

You guy's are naughty!    

Hayley - Not sure if the plasenta has moved, It were only a quick txt. Bless your DP, Sounds like he may of been lucky if there was another at knife point!   

Kelly - Gad you 3 are OK. x 

Vikki - Your levels are fab hun! Defo no chemical pg there hun


----------



## vikki75

nicole nope i dont think so   love the scan piccy  i want mine now!!!!


----------



## swhattie

Bloody hell Vikki - You having 8 bubs?!  

My trigger shot was the 28th of February! Your all so naughty and mean and now I want to but I cant!!   Im going with Jags advice - Im not gonna - no sir-ee!!

MMMM -Really want to though!!  

XXX


----------



## watn1

Katie -    

Vik's - 2 Weeks will fly by hun & it will be much better to have your scan at 7 weeks as there will be no uncertances (sp?) you will need to worry about! x


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - Good girl and it must be even more so difficult chatting with what is prob the most impatient group of women on Fertility friends


----------



## KellyG

OMG Vikki i think your turning into a cat and may have a litter  

Hayley im not impatient at all, testing a week early was ok for me  

Im hungry and bored!!


----------



## watn1

KellyG said:


> OMG Vikki i think your turning into a cat and may have a litter


      

I'm off ladies... Got to start work at 2:30  Really can't be bothered but hey ho!
xx


----------



## vikki75

kelly   ill have to put out a ad kittys for sale lol 
kelly`s right i too tested a week early lol we very very naughty     im hungry too need food although ive just eaten lol kfc tonight if i can twist dp arm cant be arsed to cook  
hayleys right MB your doing good for still not testing, on this board lol wel ALL Naughty !!!!
anyone heard from jadey bum??
nicloe take care sweetie xx


----------



## swhattie

Yes you are all very impatient! So am I I just dont want the bad news so Id rather wait in the limbo!


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-that triggers well gone.how come yor testing so long after ec   at the lister we test 14days after ec

justagirl-erm me test early??  ....never....        i was testing 2dp3dt      the lines were really faint then went then reappeared and got darker.im bad for doing hpts    

vikki-         so thats 18dp3dt    mine were only 8hundred something at 21dpo.you got triplets in there mrs


----------



## swhattie

W4M - It was a really long 2ww last time too - 18 days post EC, 16 days post 2 day trasnfer...... they just like to stretch it out I think, which is why I think wednesday to test!


----------



## vikki75

MB nooo today lol   no i will stop hassling promise all in your own time you know best sweetness  
w4m dont say that lol i couldnt believe it but im thinking when i had a miscarrage at 7 wks years ago now though my hcg they did was 6hundred an something omg im getting scared , i really just hope to be honset just to see a gr8 heart beat   that will make it all seem so real cos right now its just not really real


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-yeah one day early wont hurt,or today    no you doing well


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey chicas 

*Hayley* i LOVE the hair!!!!! i havent died my hair in yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeears so its a boring brown - i may copy  then again it hasnt been cut since August 2007 am such a pikey  i jst hate strangers touching my hair it makes my blood run cold   

 poor dp i bet his ego has taken a good old dent  i dont know whats wrong with some people i tell you - you'd expect better of grown men 

*Kelly * is it wrong that i'm also hungry and bored? even tho am at work and not long had lunch?   

*Vik * oh my goooooooooooooooood i reckon you may have a few more then we thought in there!!  

*W4M* you're naaaaaaaughty  but am itching for her to test as well  

*Nic* i bet you been shopping this weekend havent you woman?  lovely furniture btw!

*MB* you're doing really well babes dont let these lot corrupt you .....that being said i'd like you to post here STRAIGHT AWAY if you decide to test 

*Lou* glad they're letting you go hun i cant beleive you're gonna have a baby soon!  

*Nicole * How's Grace and DS hun? cant beleive you'e starting so soon - however the more time is going on the more tempted i am to follow your lead......my boss would love that!  

*Sallyyyyyyyy* sorry to hear you've been poorly hun  very glad to see you back  oh there's nothing better then a ride on a bike when the weather's like this - my dp cant ride one to save his life tho 

Ok i dont think i forgot anyone.......but if i did i'm eternally sorry and love you forever 

xxxxx


----------



## veng

afternoon you chatty lot 

my name is  Irish too  

Hayley i think you hair looks fab too 

Vikki im sure your HCG level is nice and high 

hi Lou,Jade,Nic,Kelly,Sally and everyone 

Katie you are doing fab waiting


----------



## Hopeful J

Vengy how are you hun? 

xx


----------



## veng

im doing fine thanks Jade ,
i have my scan at my clinc wed .and i have an intro class with my Doctors next wed a kinda signing in class with lots of info ,
How are you?


----------



## swhattie

Veng - i love your name, glad your doing well babe...

Your all so very naughty - i darnt test because Hayley will beat me with the Pee Stick Baton!


----------



## Hopeful J

ooooh exciting vengy! lots going on this week for you then  

i'm all good hun just wishing the day away  


[email protected] baton it sounds like a baton dipped in pee lol  

x


----------



## swhattie

lol! Jade if it was a baton dipped in pee it would probably stop you from testing so it would do its job brilliantly!


----------



## Hopeful J

well i certainly wouldnt mess with it!


----------



## vikki75

helllllloooooooooo jadey poos where you been hiding ??
vengy glad things are moving for you  
MB aint you tested yet lol ... joking


----------



## Hopeful J

I'm here in work Viks  would rather be outside in this lovely weather tho!!! 

How you today?

xxx


----------



## swhattie

right Im panicking now - have definate brown spotting


----------



## vikki75

jadey im good feeling tired very tired  
MB can you not phone your clinic sweetie? tell them they may advise you to test an im not just saying that to make you do it hun   but as jade sez `its not over till the fat lady sings` aint that right jade ?!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh hun  try not to panic - it seems a lot of ladies get spotting when implantation occurs - i was actually quite worried when i didnt get any! xxx

        

That's right Viks and i ait sang yet! have put on 3st since september you know, i feel like a right chunk  my arms feel hooge 

and before you be nice and lie to me (lol) it aint all baby either!!!


----------



## vikki75

jade hun its a gr8 bump an your allowed to put on wait   lol ive put on 2st an aint even got anywhere yet lol its all the bloody tx!!! god im gonna end up 11stone!! if not more im gonna look like me mum lol , 
im so bloated i cant fit in my jeans   lol i got out of my car to fill up on the way to the tube station an forgot i undun the button an zip got out an the bloody things nearly fell down   cant wait to stop these bum bullets


----------



## watn1

Katie - Don't panic hun.. Lot's of women get brown spotting.. Like Jade, I was wondering where mine was! 

Jade - Aaaah you loook lovely  

Vikki -   I did that just yesterday, I had just a normal pair of trouser on but on the way home undone them in the car and got out and forgot about them! I just caught them  

Veng - How you feeling hun? ANy sickness or anything yet?


----------



## vikki75

nicole lol   its embarrassing specially when on the opposite side there a truck of road workers    
girls im gonna lay down im so tired im gonna sleep on my keyboard lol hopefully be back later  
MB keep strong hun xx 
vengy


----------



## watn1

Have a good rest hun! x

I can't decide what I want for dinner.. What ever it is it will be take away as we have no fiid in untill shopping comes tomorrow....hhhhhhuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KellyG

Jade you fat cow   Your looking god damm sexy tho woman, I however have put on 6 f**king stone since tx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beat that ha!"!!

Katie You will be fine hun, i promise 

Hayley was it you asking bout foo juice 

Im still hungry and bored, mike is taking ages to come home and josh wants to play with the dog rather than me, cos i keep sitting down bless him


----------



## Just a girl

Katie -   I really hope you have nothing to worry about, you truly deserve this hunny so sending you lots of             !  So it looks like I have actually turned into the 'pee police' on this thread, I can just imagine myelf in a nice greeny/yellow uniform 


Jade - Great pic hun, but I don't actually believe you with 3 stone since Sept - where you hiding it lady  Go on and be a fiery red head with me, lol at you not being able to have strangers touch your hair although I'm very lucky in that my haridresser is one of best friends, I hate making the mindless chat with unknown hairdressers 


Veng - The lady from Moloko has the same name as you but spelt the traditional way Roisin, always thought it a lovely name.


Vikki - Have a nice sleep hun, my 20 lengths at the pool just killed me, I could go to bed too  


Nicole - Get some bump bands (3 pack in new look is only £9 and they come with a black, white and grey ) that way you can pull the top of it over your open trousers and it should help them to stay up - are you finished work for the day now?


Kelly - Where are you  hun, on your way up to Katie brandishing your jug by any chacne?  h and just see you posted and yes it was me asking about foo juice, colour and consistency please?

W4M - Your the naughtiest of all of us 


We've got antenatal tonight - breathing and relaxation!


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Is antenatal going to be a smooth ride tonight? Or ae you's gonna keep everyone waiting   I don't think i can help with the foo juice as your further ahead.. But mine is gradually getting more and more and just clear at the mo


----------



## KellyG

Hayley leave my jug alone woman, its now my new best friend


Ok so foo juice is all the time, pale white has a smell but not smelly and quite watery. I change my panty liner twice a day.

I wanted to go swimming today but stoopid mike is working to late and josh got bad belly... 

IM HUNGRY!!!


----------



## watn1

I'm hungry too Kel   My stomach feels like it's caving in and we don't even have any junk food for me to scoff!  Oooooooooooh Ijust spotted the tube of Jaffa cakes down the side of the chair that I didn't finish the other night! YUM!  

hayley - Huuum the band is a great idea.. Also I have finished untill 6 then back at work till 8   Gotta earn some cash to buy baby things I guess


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - He better not play up again tonight  but he's making me meatballs and spaghetti as I type so I think it may be ok 

Kelly - OK, I'm a little worried as mine (far tmi coming) has got a yellowy/green tinge to it and some small lumps but doesn't smell I too need to change liner twice a day and put the last couple of days the flow feels like its increasing, should I be worried?


----------



## KellyG

Hay i wouldnt worry just let the mw know when you see her, sounds like a small infection. You itching of anything?

Meeeatballs omg stop tlking bout food 

OOOOO mike is home i may go for a takeaway


----------



## Just a girl

Kel - No itching, I'm not due to see her until next weds so may ring before then, I suppose I could ask one of them tonight if I can get one of them on their own, don't fancy coming out with that in front of all the other couples  

I'm gonna put loads of grated cheese all over my meatballs, spaghetti and home made tomato sauce hmmmmm


----------



## KellyG

Could just be the start of thrush or something, just yours is clean smelling lol

I want meatballs now ffs


----------



## sallyanne1

My god   

Vikki i cant believe how your bloods are going up    I think the others are right its a litter of kittens  

Hi Jade i love your bump hun  

Well im such a jealous moo bag   Dh has just told me his sil is pergnant and i couldnt bring myself to say anything nice i just wanted to burst into tears    Guess i didnt realise how much i wanted another baby. Its mad me angry though coz she knew she was pregnant but was up town saturday nite drinking   I just get so angry that we cant do things as easy as others and the thought of going through tx that might not even work.......... I feel so selfish because of what i already have. Yet i cant help feel so upset and jealous


----------



## swhattie

Im in a right state    its not got worse or anything but I need this to happen so much and I cant go through another BFN, it'll kill me. Im f*cking sick of this treatment, i hate hate hate it and all the while there are silly cows like who sally was talking about getting hammered all over country, half of em not knowing how f*CKING LUCKY THEY ARE. Iv had enough and Im going mental. Im getting worse and worse just thinking about and Iv had enough, i wish it was all over with.


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww katie     tx is evil unless you go through it then you dont understand how hard it is


----------



## swhattie

They know nowt and TBH right now I hate em for it. I really do.


----------



## sallyanne1

My little sister winds me up. SHe got pregnant at 16 had him the day b4 her 17th birthday then got pregnant again and had baby when owen was 18 months old and then she had a mc about 4 weeks ago and baby is only 4 months old   I get so angry with her about it all coz although she is a good mum but shouldnt be having anymore she is only 18   
People take it forgranted far to much and dont realise what its so hard for some people. Thats why i donate coz i have made some good friends that cant have chidren without the help of women like us


----------



## swhattie

I just feel at the moment though - that there could be two women now that have got kids from me in effect being quite generous - when is some greater power gonna be generous to me? Iv got nothing, nada, no baby to write home about or anything.

Im sorry for the major downer.


----------



## KellyG

Awww Katie babes it will happen  for you, stay strong and postive huni


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww hun    It will happen for you.


----------



## swhattie

well af is here properly - red and everything - it happened exactly the same way last time. Thanks for everything, to thiink on friday i actually thought it had worked, how f*cking stupid am i.


----------



## sallyanne1

Babe im so sorry


----------



## KellyG

Awww huni, im so so sorry, but dont give up till you test


----------



## watn1

Oh Katie -    I'm so so so sorry hun.. It's just so unfair! I can't imagine how you feel & it's easy for me to say you will get there But you really will hun.


----------



## Just a girl

Katie  
 I'm absolutely devastated for you hunny, I really thought this had worked for you too  
I'm so sorry and equally gutted that AF has showed up tonight     
Please don't apologise for being on a downer its more then understandable and to support you no matter what is why were all here babe, Massive    xxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Right okay - AF lasted about half an hour, so when i went to the toilet again to try to squeeze a wee out so that I could do my pee stick i just managed a little wee, anyway id like to announce a cautious    

It was a first response and lighter than the other line but most definatly there.....

So mmmmmmmmmmm what do you ladies think?!
can you have bfp pee stick after about an hour of bleeding?


----------



## Just a girl

OH MY GOD - I'm so sorry I just wrote your treatment off (bad Hayley ) oh hun I have no idea but surely a faint line, is a line and if that was present so late in the day, I think it must be right  Ahhhhhhhhh Katie, I'm keeping every thing crossed that tomorrow you get up and that line is darker     , I'm assuming you will be testing again tomorrow morning?  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG    will you stop doing this to me woman             wooohooooooooooooo now stop worryin or im settin kelly on you


----------



## swhattie

Thats fine hun! I wrote it off fore sure! its not like you have to squint to see it either its there but just lighter and I shall definatly be testing again in the morning! 

I cant believe it but I think Il be a bit more confident in the morning!

Sally - Sorry hun!! I think iv turned dh into a nervour wreck!

XXXX


----------



## Just a girl

Right then I think I'm now gonna say a big fat massive
CONGRATULATIONS        
You must be so pleased and anxious, I think this thread is turning into a lucky one  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - I'm off to bed now hunny so 'sweet baby dreams' for you tonight, night night   xxx

Sal - Night, night and   to you for feeling so sad about your sil's announcement xxx


----------



## swhattie

Cheers Hayley! I wont sleep a wink tonight!!   Il be on first thing in morning!!  

nanight!!

Sally -   Thank you honey and Il try not to keep my body from chopping and changing!


----------



## veng

OMG Katie congrates


----------



## swhattie

Thankyou Veng!  

DH & Me were in the 24 hour tesco at 6am this morning! Got a CB digital with conception indicator - it says Pregnant 1-2

Dont know whether the 1-2 is a good thing but by FF's due date thingy Im supposed to be 4w2d and 1-2 means 3-4 weeks pregnant so Im feeling okay with that I guess!!

OMFG! 

After all the whinging I did yesterday too, I really that it wa over but I live to see another day!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie -      , so pleased to hear it! 
Its gonna be really quiet in the office today so I'll be able to log on later this morning, speak later xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]         [/move] Wooohooo fandabidosous   Such great news hunni


----------



## swhattie

Im just hoping that this bleeding goes away pronto.

XXX


----------



## Just a girl

Have you started bleeding again then hun?


----------



## swhattie

A smidgen yeah - its only really light but enough to make me not wanna go to loo to have a look!


----------



## Just a girl

You really, really wanna try not to worry about it, look at Nicole and Veng


----------



## swhattie

I know! Im trying my best!!!


----------



## Just a girl




----------



## vikki75

Good morinig me darlin`s 
MB wow i was reading back an was welling up to cry an then kept reading an wow  how it changed around 
CONGRATULATIONS   i m so delighted we all getting BFP yay              
hows everyone today ??


----------



## watn1

*OMFG  * Katie!  I was all sad for you last night, DP kept asking me why my face was tripping  I was going to say not to loose hope as I had a really big bleed, red blood clots the lot, But I would of hated to give you any false hope, turns out hope is all you needed hey?

I'm sooooooooooooo pleased!!! The digital clearblue is reading right hun, Mine read that 1-2 weeks at first then I did another one a few days later and it has moved up the level.

This gut renching bleeding is more common then we would all think hey.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls god you have been chatty back at work so no time to catch up at the moment although I notice MB has a  woohooo rest up honey    

So what else have I missed girls?


----------



## watn1

Hi Lou,

  Hope your well.. Back to work hey?   Are you going to cut down your hours like your boss said?
I don't think anything else has been going on bar Katie's BFP   & vikki's rediculas HCG levels.... We're all taking bets on how many she's cooking


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nicole, yes back at work going to see how I go this week finish a week on Friday anyway so not long left, oh so Vikki is cooking triplets or more maybe


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Lou, So pleased you weren't kept in, has your placenta moved?

Vikki - Morning hun

Nicole - All ok for you?

Last nights class was actually on breastfeeding and not breathing and relaxation, we had to suck on those fromage frais frubes to demonstrate how bad positioning could hinder feeding was quite amusing , I have a wonderful job this morning of changing a 0 into a 9 in 2000 leaflets - it may drive me


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Hey Lou, So pleased you weren't kept in, has your placenta moved?
> 
> Last nights class was actually on breastfeeding and not breathing and relaxation, we had to suck on those fromage frais frubes to demonstrate how bad positioning could hinder feeding was quite amusing , I have a wonderful job this morning of changing a 0 into a 9 in 2000 leaflets - it may drive me


Yes I am fine to go naturally now although they don't let you go over 40weeks with an IVF baby so if no sign of Georgia before that I will be induced at 40weeks, so happy.

Hayley sounds like you had fun with the frubes hun, are you going to bf?


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-       hope that bleeding stops.congrates on the bfp


----------



## Just a girl

I really want to Lou, especially as I will have a maximum of 8 weeks to loose my baby weight to fit my bridesmaid dress that I was measured for and fitted before I was pregnant or when very early pregnant, (we don't have same policy as you I will be allowed to go over my due date so if bubs decides to come late then it could only be 6 weeks) so the bf helps your uterus contract back down quicker and therefore lose the baby weight quicker    Also I love all the other stuff thats goes along with it like the bonding, not preparing bottles in the early hours of the morning, always got a feed to hand (im just gonna ignore the negatives at the moment ) I'm also not gonna put loads of pressure on myself to do it either, if its not working out then I'll switch to bottles - have you made a decision about feeding?

You must be so pleased about everything going naturally now or were you looking forward to not having to push


----------



## vikki75

on how many im cooking  .... im cooking 1 hopefully just have a high hcg  
lou wow not long now   getting excited 
w4m how ya doing this morning ?  
hayley good luck with the BF   
nicole how ya feeling today?? 
jadey bum an kelly belly where are you


----------



## swhattie

Awww thank you girls!

Nicole - You'd think god would think we'd had enough already without throwing bleeding into mix too! I hope it stops soon but Im glad I got one of the clear blue ones! They're alot better! The beeding is still there  

Lou - Pleased you get to go natural, will you be breastfeeding?

I dont think I should have tested!! Its made me worry more!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I am sure you will be fine hun, I too want to bf but if I can't then the bottles are ready although I haven't bought any formula.  Very happy about things going naturally in a strange way I want to experience the whole labour thing mad hey    Plus the natural way is better for afterwards after a c-section have to be careful for a while hey....  When are you starting m/l?

MB thanks hun how are you doing?  Yes going to try and b/f

Oh and Vikki our triplets or more Mum 2 be hey how are you hun


----------



## *~Nic~*

Katie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats love!!!!!!! If I was you I'd speak to your clinic about maybe upping the progesterone - just as a precaution.......It can be perfectly normal (but obviously totally worrying) to bleed this early. Poor old w4m will be able to tell you all about that as she bleed loads in her pregnancy - and just look at her she has two lovely little boys  

Anyway Hello to all (vikki    haha) am reading but no time to post as little madame has hospital appointment today (slightly lazy eye but typically has got better since the appointment was made   ) oh and ignore my ticker as am not starting down reg today   starting on 26th now

xxx


----------



## vikki75

lou im good ta   im not having triplets   even thinking about it lol   im good sickness has subsided this morning now   got bad pains low down but i thik its constipation ,well i hope it is . (.)(.)s are killing me now   lol itryed some clemintine juice remember when you sed to drink OJ but i cant cos of the acid well god did i get the trotts lol but im  bunged again now    the joys of pg lol 12 days till my scan now well 13 including today lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki you poor thing the constipation is mad worse by the bum bullets, I remember have lots of niggly pains but they were growing pains and with you looking like having more than one yours will be double...  Try to rest up and eat lots of fresh veg etc


----------



## KellyG

AHEM can i just say i told you katie not to give up until you test DIDNT I!!!! See kelly knows best  

Ok so me post 

MW been this morning and guess where im going AGAIN yes hospital. My BP was 156/100 and had lots of protein in my wee wee. Mike thinks they are gonna keep me in forever now.... My cons did say they were happy for them to come after 34 weeks which is next week... 

Vikki your having quads btw


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - Oh hunny, looks like these little bubbas just want some cuddles earlier then they should do! Protien in wee is not good so unfortunatley I'm gonna say hospital is the best place for you!  Feel free to tx if ya bored  Will you be taking 'Penelope Pee Jug' in with you.......   XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kelly best place for you to be is hospital honey, take care and I hope your l/o's are here with you soon xxxx


----------



## swhattie

Penelope Pee Jug  

Kelly - Best place for you and bubbas! He he they wanna come see mummy! 

Me and my friend have decided that embryos should come with mobiles so we can chat to them and see whats going off in there and what the beef is with the bleeding!


----------



## KellyG

Hayley they have special jugs in hospital  

I do think these babies wanna come out ya know  

Thank you girls 

Hahahahahah Katie at your mobile theory


----------



## vikki75

kelly sweetie    make sure u tx me !!! thats a order   gonna miss u on here , oooooo u get your bubbas      p.s im not having anymore then 1 !!!!!!!!! ok


----------



## KellyG

I will tx you, when i do go lol mike had all his tools out in the garden and hes gota put them all asway now bless him he was gonna have a boy toy day

Vikki your having more than one my lover


----------



## swhattie

Scott has boy toy days! Bless em!!


----------



## vikki75

kelly   @ DH sorry bless him he must be in a right pickle   oooo well lets hope your be home an on here by the 30th !!!!! so i can let you ALL KNOW im having ! baby      if not ill be plzed to txt it to you !!    an i hope you still come on here after having these bundles so you can give me loads of pointers   if i am havingtwins


----------



## swhattie

Your having 4 Vikki  

The bleeding is now like clear CM mixed with tiny bits of red.


----------



## Leicesterlou

MB that's good hun xx


----------



## swhattie

oooooh Louise I hope so! I could kiss you for saying that!


----------



## sallyanne1

I have booked my holiday *pompom* *pompom* We are going the dy before freya's birthday and i acnt wait. The only thing is we will only be able to take a couple of her presents with us so she will ahve 2 birthdays  

MB it sounds fine hun. I have lots of friends who bleed during pregnancy


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mannys Bird said:


> oooooh Louise I hope so! I could kiss you for saying that!


Kiss away honey     

Oh Sally so where are you going on holiday then hun?


----------



## swhattie

Im bored!! 

I dont want to be at work because I have much more exciting things to be doing! Such as looking at a pee stick that says positive along with knicker checks!


----------



## Leicesterlou

MB me either shall we leave for the day hun    have you been working the whole ?

Nicole I have been reading back and  on finding out your having a boy   are you excited?


----------



## swhattie

I had 4 days of the 2ww off and then came back! 

Yes we shall leave now, get your coat, we're off!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh shall we go for a nice hot choccie somewhere on the way home


----------



## swhattie

with marshmellows?!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes of course honey


----------



## swhattie

Im so tired! I just wanna go to bed!


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's a good sign MB, that lo is taking all the goodness from your body


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right I am off home shortly so catch up with everybody tomorrow 

MB early night for you hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh ladies i have had some fantastic news. One of my recips got a bfp and is waiting for her first scan and she has a frostie too    Im so so happy for her and the nurse was so nice to me making me  

Lou im off to Blackpool hun and cant wait *pompom*


----------



## vikki75

sal thats wonderful news   but i know how deep down you wish it was you   cos when my nurse told me my recippy was pg i just wanted it to be me , even though i was happy for her


----------



## swhattie

My bleedings getting redder - im back to worried now.... this positive iv had - would the BCG still be in my system? I had it on the 28th of february??


----------



## vikki75

MB that should be out your system now why dont you go to a&E explain everything an ask them to do you a hcg bloods   just to put your mind at rest it could be that 2 implanted an 1s coming away sorry shouldnt really say that but there could be a good chance that everythings ok


----------



## watn1

Lou - Yes, I'm excited hun.. been looking at boy's clothes today!  

Katie - i second what Nic says, Call your clinic as I have just remembered when I had my bleed the upped my doseage. The HCG would be well out your system by now.   

Kelly - Oooooooooh it might be time to meet your babies   How exciting! I will be looking forward to some updates.

Sall - I could kill for a holiday! We will be off somewhere in the year.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## vikki75

nicole howdy girl how ya feeling 
where you gonna go for your hols will you be flying?


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - I agree with Vikki, see if there is anything a&e can do? You must be feeling tortured at the moment hunny but the tiredness is a good sign and surely if it was AF it wouldn't be stop starting like this? 

Sal - Thats great news about your recipient, doing an altruistic cycle was an amazing thing that you did - I hope you feel very proud of yourself hunny , enjoy Blackpool, I've never been!

Vikki - How you feeling this evening? You as tired as yesterday hun? 

Nic - Hey hun, you just snuck in as I was typing 
x x x


----------



## vikki75

hayley hun i had to go lay down this afternoon an when i did i felt so sick iwas nearly sick!!!  still feeling really tired got cramping pains on both sides my belly looks 6mths pg not 6 weeks!! lol very swollen   oh an aint stopped peeing !!!!!! lol how are you sweetness ??


----------



## Just a girl

Viks - That girl band your carrying are really putting you through it already aren't they?  but I feel your pain, I'm really tired tonight I walked to work today (its only 15minutes away) but by the time I got home I was done right in, my stomach felt really heavy and my feet were hurting    I think I've had a bit of a growth spurt too, my stomach feels tighter and has got more rounded at the front(before I kinda had a flat bit around my belly button , which has got massive it doesn't look like it gonna pop out any time soon!)


----------



## sallyanne1

Katie how are you today hun?? How is the bleeding     

Its dh's niece's 1st birthday today so im gonna try n pop over with the present. I didnt know what to get her coz eveything i thought of she has so got her an outfit from boots   
And car back for its mot this morning after having the work done. So it better pass now. They should just look at the work done and give me my mot  

Best go take lily to school


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally congrats to your cippy hun and Blackpool they are having a massive makeover I was reading somewhere hope the weather stays nice for you hun.

Nicole oh boys clothes bless, another of my ff had a boy yesterday, any names sorted yet?

Vikki sorry to say but the sick feeling is good and sorry but LOL about you looking 6 months already maybe a bump pic is needed

MB did you go to A&E hun I so hope the bleeding has stopped   

Hyaley, Kelly and everybody else morning


----------



## Hopeful J

Good god you lot been busy chatting this weekend!   

Katie how are you today hun is the bleed still there??   all is ok for you - these babies like to keep us on our toes! 

Lou glad all is well hunny  

ok i gotta go but will catch up properly later 

       Viks, Kells, Hayley, Sally, Veng, Nic, Nicole xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

yo hooooo girlies  
MB hope everythings ok with you  
hayley hows ya tootsies today?  
jadey poo you ok girlie 
nicole   
lou hun how ya feeling  
an kelly sends her love to you all there not inducing her just got her on steroids for the bubbas lungs but she`s doing ok but  doesnt feel to good today though , but she made me laugh this morning she had a dream that jade called her with my scan results an im having triplets!!!   i really hope that dont come true !! 
me well felt sick ALL night didnt really sleep   im so tired an the sickness is constantly in the background! oh hay ho  just got to get use to it !!


----------



## wishing4miracle




----------



## vikki75

W4M hows you today   i couldnt be 3 i only had 2 embies an im sure they would nt split


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki-erm theres another lady on here that had two put but both split into identicals   it can happen


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> me well felt sick ALL night didnt really sleep  im so tired an the sickness is constantly in the background! oh hay ho just got to get use to it !!


Keep nibbling some ginger nuts Vikki  or plain hula hoops


----------



## vikki75

w4m    
lou lol im eating chocolate digestives lol ive been eating ginger biscuits but i get jaw ache lol its gone off for a while at the mo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki well anything is good I think as soon as you start to feel sick try and eat a little something to keep it at bay


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey sicky Vikki  

god if i never see another ginger biccy i would not be upset!!!!! 

Just being miserable today, everything aches and i cant sleep (worlds smallest violin just for me?     ) just woke up wrong side of the bed i think......

xxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

oh jadey poo bum    it must be getting very uncomfortable for you   not long now sweetie wats the due date??


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

 This is just a real quick one as we've had a mare at home and yes you;ve guessed it to be DPs eldest son!!! He got kicked out his house last night because he kicked off bcuz his mum wouldn't buy him a new phone. DP had to go and sort him out he spent 5 hours in the car with him as he didn't want to come here either bcuz DP is a wa*ker!! I am at the end of my strings! I had to come to my mums this moring at 5am as I just couldn't listen to him saying awful things abut me, DP his mum & her fella oh and of course the baby!! I'm not going back home while he is there.. I can't. DP is saying he is going to have to call social services as he is saying he's not living with either his mum or Dad and point blank refused to go to school today!

I had awful things running through my head last night as to whether i've done the right thing bringing this baby into this world, Especially with things like they are! I don't want to be a single mum but I just can't cope with it all anymore! I also had some light spotting last night which added to all the problems! 

Enough of my rant... Sorry  

Lou - We are calling the baby Kaden (kay-den) which we thought was inkeeping as the name means 'fighter' and he is the only one that made it out of all our embies.. But now i'm wondering whether a name that means fighter is just going to set us up for a horrible teenager   stupid i know  

Katie - Hope you rbleeding has stopped hun  

Jade - Thanks for the update on Kel, She is in the best hands in hossy. Hope your well.

Hayley / vikki / w4m / Nic/ hayley / veng / nat -  


Not such a quick post afterall  
xx


----------



## vikki75

ohh nicole sweetie not going good !    you need to rest let your dp sort his kid out his just a spoilt lil brat that wants all the attention   you just worry bout your self an kaden


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade sorry your having a pants day hun    

Nicole you poor thing    let your DP call the social services might do the little ****** good  you need to try to calm down honey the spotting will be the stress Kayden telling Mummy to slow down      Loving the name


----------



## Hopeful J

Not til 19th June Viks!!!! just the last week my hips/pelvis bl**dy hurt   it really aches and sleeping is not fun ... if i lay on my right side she kicks the bed which starts to hurt after a while as she's also kicking my hip - if i lay on my back my legs go dead - if i lay on my left my right leg goes dead from the hip down!  just feeling really achey and think i may just go home and have a loooooooong soak tonight  

Oh goodness i just noticed my ticker is down to double digits til due day  its moving so fast! 

I cant wait for your scan tho madam!! am dying to know how many are in there  

Oh Nic   what a little sod   does he actualy say what his EXACT problem is or you reckon he's just rebelling and generally being a git? maybe he needs to talk to someone neutral (councillor or something?) and get it off his chest, he obviously has some issues   does his mum not have any insight to this or is she one of those couldnt-giv-a-poop mothers? 

Glad you didnt stay to hear him slander you hun you really must have the patience of a saint   dont doubt yourself or your baby hun - he has issues and one day you'll all be looking back laughing with him being shame-faced about it all   when he eventually grows up that is.  


Lou Lou i need to stop moaning and get on with it   xx

xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Thanks ladies   I know I can't get stressed which is why I think i'm better at my mums out of the way. I just can't be doing with it!

Lou - Loving the ticker x

Vik's


----------



## watn1

Jade - She most defo one of those couldnt-giv-a-poop mothers! He has got mental problems and DP finally admitted it last night and said that social services would be able to help him get some kind of support. He seen a shrink loads of times when he was younger as he had lots of issue's which obviously wasn't resolved. He pushed his mum over last night and she smashed her head on the coffee table and cut it open and he laughed!!! As much as I don't like the woman he shouldn't hit her


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

Katie - You ok hunny  -    

Nicole - Huge  hunny, that F'ing Lttle Bastd! How dare he - he deserves a mighty big slap!  At least you know its not just you that all his anger is aimed at and I think the meaning fighter is very apt seeing as you went through quite a bit to begin with and he hung in there 

Viks - I'm all good hun, just munching my way through a big lunch  I can't wait till your scan so we know whether your having the next destinys child or JSL   (My friend had triplets from only 2 eggs)

Jade - I felt like that last night so can we have a song each on that violin please - but big   as your so tiny it prob feels a lot worse for you! 

Lou - are you finding your movements have slowed down now as your getting towards the end or does she still move as much as normal?

Sal - It's my sister bday today too!

x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade its hard honey do you have a nice pillow to put in-between your knees I find it helps no end, the pain in the pelvis if it continues see your doctor as it could be SPD which can be really bad and you may need physio

Nicole thanks hun, I agree stay at your Mum's out of the way    Good god he does need help then, he needs his own social worker who will get things sorted

Hi Hayley movements are more and more but my whole tummy is moving as she moves I love it but then I get bits poking out which are quite uncomfortable so I poke back then she thinks its a game, I have hours of fun when home alone with Dh working away....


----------



## Just a girl

Ahh Lou thats so cute, I can't wait till I get pokey out bits too


----------



## vikki75

jade bum not long sweetie   just think when you give birth ill still be going through wat you are now !! an worse thing is i get really bad spd   dreadin it.  but  i cant wait for scan either   so excited had motherinlaw round today shes helping decorate my room so we can fit A cot in the room    an got my new bath coming friday so FIL coming to put it in ooo cant wait to soak in my bath  
hayley tut tut no its a soloist!!! lol no groups


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh ok Nic i get you - definately better for social services to be called then he can get the help he needs     dont let him stress you out sweety 

lol Hayley i'll be playing this lil violin all day long     how's the lunch? have just eaten but could soooooo eat again  

Well Lou i've sent Mum to mothercare to get me one today as my pillows dont seem to be helping   it doesnt help that this morning i woke up with dp practically laying on me! he makes me laugh he likes to cuddle up but i get too hot so i move away....then he follows.....so i move over a bit more....before i know it i'm clinging to the edge for dear life and he's practically ontop of me like he's chasing me round the bed!   


Oh was having fun doing the poking thing last night - she was really moving alot! (i duno if its coz mummy was being lazy and didnt get out of bed   ) i put a lighter on my belly - please dont call the NSPCC its only coz it was the only thing within reach that i knew she could move   she was kicking it all over the place i think it suprised DP as i keep banging on about her moving but he doesnt get to actually 'see' it alot  

 Viks oh i dont want to have labour i want to keep her in here forever   i bet i'll hardly get to see her with all my family stealing her   

Ahh what a lovely day it will be decorating and preparing for babies   am getting ALL my paint etc next week and cracking on - my brothers have been recruited to help and i have a snag list for daddy   they're so gonna hate me soon LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Ahh Lou thats so cute, I can't wait till I get pokey out bits too


It won't be long at first I just thought oh what's that as feel something hard on my bump then I get a bum that feels hard high on my bump I love it

Vikki oh make the most of your bath I sturggle to get out of mine now 

Jade LOL about DP following you around the bed my DH does that but I just get out and go and get in the spare bed, which is nice and cool, I;m sure once you have the pillow you will find it eases things hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

My its getting very warm in this office, going into a meeting at 2pm then shooting off to get my hair done so probably won't be back on until tomorrow now, havea  good evening ladies


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole     I hope you get the help needed from SS i know from friends experiance how hard it is to get help from them. You should also try banados as they can help too  

Jade     

Lou how nice having your hair done. Cant belive how close you getting now. Its hard to think this time last yr i was at the same stage as you   I now have my beautiful girl asleep in my arms  

Vikki your getting sickness early   Thats high hcg levels   Try mints i used to suck all day on them and the sea sickness bands too hun    God im excited for your scan  

JAG hunni you ok? Freya has had a nice time playing with her cousin. We hardly ever see them and she looks loads bigger than freya but freya is taller  

I have been out all day and my house is a sh*t hole but only popped back to feed freya coz i have to drop my maternity clothes to my mate coz poor girl had a hair bobble round the button of her jeans to keep them up coz she cant fasten them  
An d the car passed its MOT


----------



## Hopeful J

ANyone heard from MB today?

xx


----------



## swhattie

Hi Jade Hun! Im here babe!! 

Im still bleeding! Iv done  another test today (first response) and its even darker today! Im going mad   I rang the clinic and im still none the wiser - Iv just gotta test still on friday and then hopefully I can go in for a HCG test....

Any ideas?!


----------



## Hopeful J

hey hun!

will the clinic not do any hcg checks before friday?? darker is a good sign tho hun xxxx


----------



## swhattie

Nope - they wont do me one  

Iv been at mi mums all day, Im not going back to work til I know whats going off....


----------



## Hopeful J

[email protected]! 

you stay at mums then hun - try to chill out i know its easier said then done  

xxx


----------



## watn1

Sal - Glad your car has passed it's MOT  

Jade - Hope the pillow helps you out hun.  

Vik's - Have you got some of those sea-sick bands?  

Lou - Have a nice evening  

Hayley - Hope you enjoyed your lunch hun.. Thanks for the advice.. I'm just finding it really hard to imagine the fact that my own son might be like him.. I will try my hardest to make sure he isn't but I guess I have plenty of time to teach him  

Katie - Sorry you are still bleeding, Is it like full AF? Have you asked your GP if they will do your beta's? Or even the EPU? Great that your line is getting darker though hun.. Thats a great sign.. Next week if you do another clearblue digi you will see it move up to 2-3 which will also tell you your levels have risen


----------



## veng

wow lots going on today

Katie  i hope the bleeding stops hun i know i was so upset when i bleed ,i hope you get you HCG done soon so you can stop worry lots of rest for now 

nicole sounds like he is very spoiled and wants his own way i think your DP and ex does need to ask for help from someone SS ,DR im not sure who but someone  make sure you rest at your mums you don't need the stress 

hi everyone  i had my scan at my clinic today iam 7wks and 1 day due 3rd nov  peanuts is 9.6 mm it was amazing peanut being so small yet having a heart beat


----------



## veng

i just went to the loo and im bleeding


----------



## Just a girl

Veng -   Ring your clinic hun as you know you have a viable pregnancy as you have seen the hb today and see what they suggest! Great pic btw 

Katie - A darker line is great news, really positive!   It's just such a shame your clinic are being so prissy about waiting till Friday to do the HCG, I think they forget they are dealing with a human who has feelings and is going through what is an extremely emotional time and you would just relax so much if they could confirm your levels are rising (but I think they are) 

Nicole - With you having so much influence on your boy I'm sure he won't grow up to be like his brother , you and dp will be his biggest role models and he will learn how to deal with situations from how you deal with him and situations around him - try not to worry, the chance of him turning out like him isn't very likely!  
I think his mum should of called the police when he pushed her over as he assaulted her, so then he would be in the system and social services would have to get involved and help out!

Thnak god today is over, my teen parents group has been a nightmare, one of the girls has been texting another threatening her and her family and just being really, really nasty - I can't believe some of the stuff that was being sent, really viscious  there supposedly was meant to be a big group turning up at 6pm to 'fill in' the other girls WTF?!? There all 18-19yrs of age not 14, and its the last ever group next week as its had its funding withdrawn, such a [email protected] way to finish the group!


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng sweety try not to worry its prob just because its an internal scan    Im almost sure i was spotting after mine. Its a great pic hunni


----------



## swhattie

JAG - WTF Ohh what a grand example to their babies that is, threatening to 'fill someone in' - Ya know Im sure the age at which kids mature at is getting later and later because kids seem to be getting worse.... my MIL is the head chef at a comprehensive school and today a young lad wanted a 25p carton of pop but wouldnt wait in the que so jumped it and when one of her staff told him he must wait like everyone else he started to threaten her calling her a 'fat c***' and sl*g etc..... i would have been close to killing him - and ya know what his punishment is? Excluded til monday - isnt that what they want??

Nicole - SS really need to get involved - if his behaviour continues then its likely to escalate and he could harm is mum properly, he has clearly got some major issues going on, and maybe this time he might respond to some nuetral counselling?  

Veng - that is a fabby pic babe - ring the clinic with the bleeding babe - Im sure its nothing - bubs probably didnt like having his/her picture taken so is just making his thoughts known!

Vikki - Hows 'girls aloud' doing in there?!           

Lou - Hope your meeting finished quickly and you managed to get out of the warm office!

Jade - Hows you this fine evening hun? Did you manage to get one of tthose pillows, hope you have a better night tonight....  

Kelly - Hope your in hospital getting some TLC

Sallyanne - Hi Hun 

Nat - Hope you pop on soon hun - you should be DR in a few weeks no?

As for me! Bleeding still - not as heavy as one of my normal periods (touch wood) but still red, my GP doesnt do HCG tests  so Iv been told and I cant get to hospital because my mum doesnt drive and DH is at work - Im gonna do another pee stick in the morning (First response are not at risk in the credit crunch with the money Iv spent) so hoping the line is still there - Iv also got trapped wind   - I have treated the embryos this evening to the full Whats the Story (Morning Glory) album and now we have moved onto listening to Sonnet by the Verve - I think they are enjoying it - I may introduce them to Ian Brown and the stone Roses after this! 


XXX


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - Pleased to hear its not heavy (again very positive)!  
Ooh the embies def need to be introuduced to the FEAR and I wanna be adored, 2 of my favs   
Yep your right they are so immature, the girls drive me crazy sometimes, although its one in particular who is a real trouble maker she has some major issue's, next week should be fun as she didn't turn up this week but was sending all the texts so we'll have to see what happens then - I'm going to be angry if it ruins the last ever session!  

Sal - Yay for your car passing its MOT, I hate waiting for that phonecall! Will you be driving up to Blackpool?


----------



## swhattie

Hayley - She bangs the Drums and Sally Cinnamon are my faves - these babies are gonna have a cool taste in music! Hopefully! 

Cant you put a ban on her coming or something? Or perhaps hire an hard friend who could scare her away if she starts!!


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhh love sally cinnamon too  My bubs is being treated to a bit of vintage Madge on the ipod when out walking and in the car cd player I currently have KOL, A soulfull housey type cd, and a mixed indie one I put together which has all my favs on, doves black and white town, Ian brown fear, Milk - KOL, All sparks - Editors, Live forever - Oasis, This time - Verve and lots more! Love my multi disc player!
    
Back to teen mums - The ironic thing is she won't do a thing on her own, she barely says word in the group but once she's not there she's a nightmare - (her sister and mum have both vouched for that) she gets her friends from outside the group involved and they were the one's who were meant to be turning up this evening, it's so playground - I'm just worried there'll be a horrible atmosphere or she won't be there but still manage to cause probs like sending all the nasty texts, I may get them all to turn their phones off next week so that won't be a possibilty!


----------



## swhattie

That sounds like a good plan - ya know, where I live (I live in a small town) the number of mothers who you can walk past in the street and just think OMG is unreal - and I dont mean just teen mums because a lot of them are better than some of the older mums, they swear in the street, their kids run riot in the town centre and its awful to watch - they are the sort to get their mates round to start on someone....

Your indie mix cd sounds a lot like my ipod! At the minute Im big on Elbow - I think they are unreal, theres alsorts on my ipod! Im definatly gonna have a little indie kid!


----------



## Just a girl

Yeah - well we hope for them to have our tastes in music but knowing my luck I'll end up with one that loves Scooter (its like nails down a blackboard to me) but i'll try my best for it not to happen...
My friend was mortified as she hadn't realised her son who was about 3 at the time had taken so much notice of the lyrics to one of the kooks songs and was suddenly singing along to 'jackie big t1ts'


----------



## swhattie

thats fab!!  

Scooter - does any music make you want to murder the artsit more than them?! jesus christ - theres Scooter and then Basshunter! DH's sister listens to all that happy hardcore stuff - like 'we are the children of the night' - she has it on her phone and bless her I love the bones off her but it just gives me ear ache! Im so jealous of all my friends who've got all the festival tickets - I could cry!


----------



## Just a girl

All my buds are off to Glasto again this year too, but what good will a festy ticket be to you with a belly full of arms and legs hey lady   My friend took her LO to a small festival last year when she was about 6mths old and loved it but then she has got a nice camper van so didn't have to brave a tent!


----------



## swhattie

I always said to DH that we defo be taking our kids to the festivals! Unless U2 were there - then the children would see mummy extremely annoyed for I hate Bono!! His new song he sings something like 'i dont wanna talk about wars between nations'............MMMM except thats all you ever do talk about isnt it Bono with your tantric wife Trudy who gets on my (.)(.)'s equally as much! AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHh!

I dont know what caused that rant but its over now!!


----------



## Just a girl

Katies biggest nightmare, scooters version of a U2 classic stuck on repeat! Isn't it Sting with tantric wife trudy    def pregnancy hormones scrambling up your brain already!


----------



## swhattie

yes it is but alledgedly erm Bono is   her too behind stings back!! It must be doing something to my brain - however i hate sting too - he's another always banging on about some cause or another - they do my head in.... they have millions of pounds and could buy enough of those malaria netty things for the population on the world but do they .......... nooooooooooooooooooo.... The same applies to Chris Martin....

Noel Gallagher summed it up the other day - he was haaving a pop at Chris Martin and he said summet like 'the only people I gives a  about are mi missus mi kids and mi mam'

I hate Bono!! boooooooooooo bono!!


----------



## Just a girl

Woah Katies on a mission, loving the viscious rumours about bono and trudy bumping uglies behind stings back  I think Trudy is doing Gwynie too  
Only 2 more days left at work then got all of next week off wooohoooooooo, can't wait! Your off work now and resting aren't you?


----------



## swhattie

I hope Stings not in the habit of suing otherwise Im buggered!!

Yes Im off work - not gonna go back while next monday I think - I wish I had the week off work next  week   In fact to be fair, I wish I never had to work again!!

Im off to bedfordshire now anyway!!

Speak soon!

XXX


----------



## Just a girl

night x


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh you 2 have no taste in music   How about happy hardcore   When i was pregnant with lily i loved Dj sammy "heaven" and soon as she could go in her baby walker she danced to it   

Hayley yes im drivin to blackpool its only 107 miles away. We are all so excited n i sat talkin to dh about the food im takin n been told im not allowed to cook   Thing is im not so sure we can afford chippy every nite n i have freya to think of. She cant eat junk food for a week   Mind you i bet she would liv on ice cream n doughnuts   

Katie im glad bleedin not thst bad hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally I know I still can't believe how close I am getting either another ff had her baby boy on Tuesday 2hour labour hope mines short, glad your car passed its MOT hun   

MB glad the lines are getting darker hun are you taking the botty bombs if so how many a day, maybe you need to speak to the clinic and up your dose hun    hope Friday comes soon for you and you get some good HCG levels like Vikki

Jade did the pillow help last night hun?

Veng how fab are you scan pics mine were just a dot at your stage you must be really happy, oh dear I hope your bleeding has stopped hun, I agree with Hayley I hope you have spoken to your clinic and things are now all ok hun   

Hayley my god its sounds like you have been having a nightmare with work hun

You are all making me laugh with your music for your unborn babies such rock chicks  

Morning to anybody I have missed


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all   

Katie hope you are ok today hun   Have you done another test?   

Veng has the bleeding gone hun?

Lou are you taking raspberry leaf? I did and my second stages have been quick   Worth a try hun 

Hi hayley, nicole, vikki, kelly hope you are all ok   

Well my little munchkin hardly had a sleep yesterday and was passed out by 6:45pm and i had to wake her at 7am    We are off shopping soon to get another birthday present for her   Im watching jeremy kyle first though


----------



## Leicesterlou

What is rasberry leaf and where do I get it from hun?


----------



## sallyanne1

Its a herbal remedy. You either get the tea or tablets and its a uterine tonic and prepares your womb for labour and can speed up the second stage of labour. Some think it induces labour but it doesn't at all otherwise Dr's would give it to over due ladies   You get it from a health food shop. I took the tablets coz didn't like the tea much


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Sally going to get some today/tomorrow and start taking it....  talking like this makes it all so real


----------



## Just a girl

Lou, Sal  
I've got 2 boxes of raspberry leaf tea in my cupboard ready and waiting, Lou I think towards the end you can up have up to 4 cups a day - I started a post the other day to try and find out exactly when you should start it and how much you should drink/take but no one seemed to really know but I have seen some guidelines somewhere!

Sal - Its a def no to DJ Sammy


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya Girlies 

oooh i heard about that tea stuff - i found this Hayley:

How to take raspberry leaf tea

Raspberry leaf tea can be taken in tea bag, loose leaf, tablet or tincture form and is available from most herbalists and health food stores.

It is advisable to wait until the 32nd week of pregnancy before trying raspberry leaf tea as there is a concern that consumption before this time in the more fragile, earlier stages of pregnancy could lead to problems. Once you have reached the 32nd week of your pregnancy you could begin with one cup of raspberry leaf tea a day and gradually increase up to 4 cups or tables a day (although this may vary in accordance with the strength of the blend and the manufacturers instructions).

While there is no guarantee that raspberry leaf tea will help speed up the labour process, if you like the taste it might just be worth a try.

i shall definately be stocking up! some good comments if you scroll down http://www.askbaby.com/raspberry-leaf-tea.htm

how are we all today?

xxx

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Well done hun thats pretty much what I read and had been looking for- where did you find it?


----------



## Hopeful J

lol i just googled raspberry tea 

found this too! http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/raspberryteaeaselabourexpert/

xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## veng

hi ladys 

i went to bed early last night and had lots of rest im pleased to say my bleeding went brown by the morning and its almost gone  i hope yours stops soon Katie!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Jade and Hayley will be getting some and start taking tomorrow then.

Veng so glad your bleeding has stopped hun, try and take things easy


----------



## swhattie

Hi ladies!

bleeding still - bit worse than yesterday but an other positive hpt - havnt got a clue what to think - OTD tomorrow and Im really hoping that I can go in for a HCG blood test - but I dont know - Iv just gotta take their test and call em!

Its all doing my head in!!

Sally - DJ Sammy   I think the only time I feel in heaven is when its gone off!!

hope your all okay!

Iv dropped a boo boo because Iv been to sleep for about an hour and half at mi mums so I know i aint gonna be able to go to sleep tonight!


----------



## swhattie

Iv just come off the phone to the clinic and Im going in for a blood test - i spoke to the nice nurse this time, Im going in at 9 for it


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - Thats good news hun, at least its at the beginning of the day so you won't have to hang round waiting for it!


----------



## swhattie

I know and i should hopefully get the results that day!! I really hope so anyway!


----------



## vikki75

girlie girls how ya all doing ?? 
MB hope it stops soon so you can get on with your pregnancy  
me im gonna moan   im now sick of feeling sick all day yesterday an today well this morning was ok but went shopping for some bras an got back felt absolutely drained an sick!!!!   this morning i actually thought yeah no sickness but ..... it just comes on with full force an my memory is like a fish!!! wats that all about ?!   sorry for the moan lol hope your all good  
lou i had raspberry leaf tea an burghhh i hated the taste lol it made me want to be sick lol but also my labour with my lil boy was so fast i only went in for a antenatal check an came out with him!! as i told the midwife i was getting bh but she examined me an i was 4-5 cm dilated !! an my membranes were bulging out !


----------



## watn1

vikki75 said:


> lou i had raspberry leaf tea an burghhh i hated the taste lol it made me want to be sick lol but also my labour with my lil boy was so fast i only went in for a antenatal check an came out with him!! as i told the midwife i was getting bh but she examined me an i was 4-5 cm dilated !! an my membranes were bulging out !


You made that sound so lovely Vikki  Thanks for that   Sorry your feeling poop! It's crap hey? But i'm sure you know it all gets better.

Katie - Glad you have your HCG in the morning at least you can get along with being PG after that 

Veng - Sorry to hear about your bleed, Glad it's all cleared up though. I had another last night just tiny spotting again, But I have listened to the baby and he seems very happy, I just sat for ages with the doppler in different places and you can hear him moving around and even kicking the doppler probe, I love it when he does that... A little crewl of me though 

Jade - Are you feeling a little better hun? Any news on Kelly Belly?

Hayley -  the girls at your group! It's so sad that some of them cannot ralphlauren just what you and your team do for them, & its sad they spoil it for the one's that may actually enjoy and want to be there.. Soooo sad!

Sally - It must be lovely to get Freya's first b'day pressy! How cute.. What did you get?

Lou - Good luck drinking the tea.. I have tried it once when a friend was drinking it at the end of her pregnancy.. I spat it straight out  She liked it though, Maybe it tastes better knowing it's doing some sort of good.. I will give it another try though but won't be looking forward to it.. I don't like any kind of herbal tea's infact I don't even like normal tea.

I'm sooo shattered! Not been getting much sleep as you can imagine but i've come back home tonight as the awful child is staying at his girlfriends, He is point blank refusing to go and see a Dr regardless that it may be good to speak to someone who isn't involved. His mum has also said she is not having him back and he said he don't wanna live here because he knows I don't like him.. His next trick will be asking DP to tell me to leave. I have today been in contact with the CSA to get her money stopped and they have said that DP needs to put in a claim for her too to pay for him as the absent parent they are also notifying the ...erm.. I cannot remember what they are called, that benefit that every parent gets child support/child benefit? I dunno.. So let's see how quick she takes him back now as it will mean with her paying DP and him not paying for his eldest she'll only get £110 a month. Sounds great to me, But i'd just rather pay the extra £400 back to her for him to go home as horrible as that sounds. 

DP left his laptop on last night on his ******** and he went on it and changed his status from engaged to me to single! I had loads of messages/text today to ask what was going on... It's just one thing after another! DP told me last night he had to go chancing my dogs over the field as the little sh!t went out the garage and left it open! On purpose no doubt, he has no reason at all to go out the garage  On the rare occasions they get out they bolt it out the close and straight over the field but they have to run over the road to get there.. If anything would of happened to them I wouldn't even like to say what i'd do.

Anyway, Thats enough of my rant i'm just off to bed as shattered and me being in bed will aviod any arguments with DP later  What a life hey?! Anyone wanna swap? 

XXXXXXXXXXXXX

   Just noticed 'someone' has deleted all my reminders/recording off my Sky+ wonder who that could of been!


----------



## vikki75

ohhh nicole   you need a holiday all us girls should go away !! lol   i didnt mean to put anyone off of raspberry tea  honest     id never drink it if you paid me !!! that was the fisrt an the last time i drank it lol ill stick to me tetley lol   , you go rest up sweetie xxxx    have a good evening x


----------



## veng

nicole big   

katie thats great news about getting your bloods tomorrow 

vikki i hope the sickness goes mine is on and off all day 

hi everyone  
im laying on sofa and DH can cook tea as im resting


----------



## Just a girl

You can buy raspberry leaf capsules too so don't worry ladies!

Nicole - I'm almost lost for words, how much trouble can he cause?  He's very clever really as he is managing to come between you and dp, don't give him the satisfaction hun! I'm so sorry your having to go through this, what a nightmare  !

Vikki - Sorry your feeling so poo  but where do I sign up for a labour like you described  

Katie - I'd do a 'sit in' at your clinic if they don't agree to give you the results tomorrow or just wail hysterically in the reception area!  Surely they will though, won't they 

Veng - Pleased your bleed has pretty much gone  whats dp making you?


----------



## veng

salmon pattys and mac and cheese


----------



## Just a girl

veng said:


> salmon pattys and mac and cheese


That just tickled me, sounds all american  but then your hubby is!


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole i got freya bounce and spin zebra, a ball thing, an indoor swing, a big pink learning purse, clothes and today a fisher price superstar sing along stage   And i will buy her a donkey on holiday  

She has got the buggers on her today into everything she shouldt be and looking at me out of the corner of her eye as she does it


----------



## veng

Hayley   yes its something easy and fast i think his mom used to make it when he was a kid


----------



## swhattie

Morning! Been up since half 5!! Done the clinic test this morning!   and also another cleablue digital!   and its moved up to 2-3 weeks! About to set off to clinic for my HCG test so hoping that comes back with a good level and then hopefully I can relax! Well relax for about half an hour before i start panicking about the viability scan!!

But just for an hour, Im going to allow myself to be pregnant!! and its good!! I dont think this worrying is EVER gonna stop - not even if I have high levels of HCG its just gonna be a constant life of worrying now!! FOREVER! but id rather be worrying about my babies than worrying about never having them!!

Wish me luck and lots and lots of lovely HCG!!!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - Lots of love, luck and     for you this morning, not that I think you need it, your levels have obviously shifted from the bl test so this morning will just be further confirmation for you  and yep your right, you will now just have lots of other little worries but its all good practice for the neurotic mummies we're all gonna become!
When I went to see Thriller my bubs didn't move for the first half and I thought all the loud music would make it go crazy, so do you know what I was thinking....'omg my baby has a hearing problem'   
x x x


----------



## veng

thats great news Kaite  
im sure your hcg levels are good i was talking to a friend last night and she bleed for 4 weeks with her son ,so try not to worry


----------



## sallyanne1

Katie         Great news. Cant wait to hear your levels hunni.

JAG how are you today? I remember going up town when i was about 19 weeks pregnant with freya and she never stopped moving    She is still a little raver now and loves dancin  

Morning veng 

I have got a headache but i think its a stress head. My dd (12) managed to scoud her leg last nite by being clumsy and knocking something off the kitchen side even though it was pushed to the back and then this morning she left her cup of coffee on the table. The table that freya climbs up at and she pulled it on herself   Luckily it was warm not hot. But she has been told so many times not to leave any cups in the living room un attended    I have a sore throat from shoutin at her


----------



## veng

sally i can tell my 12 year old the same thing over and over i think when there get close to teens nothing sinks in  my 12 year old has no school today and has just cooked her self eggs the smell is making me want to be sick


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie sorry I have missed you, but its an excellent result this morning but one thing I can tell you is you never stop worrying hun, waiting for each scan then not feeling baby move for a few hours but I am really pleased for you and can't wait to hear your results and pray that they are nice high ones hun    

I'm off to the health food shop today for my raspberry capsules today (here's hoping they help speed stage2 of labour up hey)  

How is everybody else this morning?

Vikki hope your sickness isn't too bad  

Nicole I hope your DP is coming round to see how silly he is being  

Veng glad to hear you have been resting up

Sally hope your headache has gone honey

Hayley oh you have some time off now don't you, lucky thing when so you start ml?

Jade morning hun any news from Kelly and her twins?


----------



## sallyanne1

Im begining to get pain again in my left sinus   I feel a bit bunged up again too and only stopped the tablets yesterday   I was on a strong dose too but cant take penacillin ones coz im allergic. God i hope it doesnt come back coz i dont want to feel that ill again  

Im going shopping now coz im gonna make a practice birthday cake for freya


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally maybe you should see the doc again today just to check hun, good luck with making the cake xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning chicks 

Havent heard from Kells yet   my phone is so dead it wont even let me send or open texts at the mo  (viewed a house last night and forgot to bll**dy charge it when i got in then proceeded to fall asleep!) but we're closing the office early today so i shall be bugging her when i get homexxx

I really cant stay long as our southampton office are moving so we have to take their workload plus we have some guy here from Dubai using our office for interviews so its all go today! just wanted to send MB lots of luck for todays bloods  

and see if Viks had been on yet mwahahaha 

i be back ladies 

Hayley, Lou, Veng, Sally (my stupid brother still leaves cups everywhere and he's 25!!! ), Nic (ooooh what a lil scrot your ss is!   ), W4M   

xxx


----------



## vikki75

sorry its so big but after having a bledd this morinig i got a result of twins no HB yet to early but got to go back on the 7th as hospital are worried about my big ovary an that it could twist on its stem!! so scan on the 30th at my cliinc but now also under the queens hospital to keep eye on me an twins an ovary!! bleeding is brownish an slowing at the mo .
so im sorry girls no girls bands in here 
Jade it was nice to hear your voice  thanks hun xxxx  there measuring 6weeks an 2 days even though im 5w 5day !! twin 1 is 11.5 mm twin 2 is 10.5 mm im over the moon but scared now cos of the bleed an the enormous ovary !!    they stay with mummy an daddy


----------



## Hopeful J

so happy for you hun dont they look strange so early on! like little bubbles lol good measurements tho hun hopefully you can chill now apart from that blasted ovary  

xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Morning Chica's  

Katie - All the best for your HCG this morning.. It's great that your C/B has moved up a level  

Vikki - Wow hun!! You must be over the moon   Bleeding is very common so try not to worry it is especially common with twinnies.   I bet your DP is sooo pleased. Get some rest now hun.x

Hope everyone else is OK. It's just a quick on as I have just got out the shower and need to get ready. I am full of the cold today   I have belly ache from all the sneezing! Hope the baby isn't getting thrown around too much! Not that the lazy man cares


----------



## vikki75

thanks girlies im just praying for a hb next time      got me new bath comnig in a minute yay cant wait for that to be put in


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Congrats on the twins hun, but sorry you have all the added worry of the bleed and ovary (theres always something isn't there?!) 

Lou - I finiss work on the 1st May, so I have a whole month (hopefully) before bubs is here! How many days left for you?  and yep I got all next week off as holiday, hope weather stays nice!

Jade - So how was the house, did you like it? 

Sal - I hope your not getting poorly again, lots of vit c just in case!  

Nicole - Lots of vitamin c for you too! 

Veng - I had eggs for bekkie yesterday - poached on toast hmmmm, sorry has that just made you feel worse? 

More   to all xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - Love ya ticker and scan pics x


----------



## swhattie

Hi Ladies!!

Vikki -  Huge congrats on those twinnies baby!!!

Well the results are in and my BCG level is 475! I think I can be happy with that!!  

Im gonna let myself hope and pray and enjoy now!

Scan is booked for the 7th of april!

Hallef**kinlujah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Love the house Hayley just got to sort finances etc now and see what happens next - oh yeah plus DP got to See it lol its my Step mothers brother’s house so I went with her as he was at work so now he and daddy want to inspect it  

how you today hun?



 Katie! you chill out now hunny  

 for you as well Viks 

oh we just have Nat to go then we're all fat! 


xx


----------



## watn1

Katie - Thats a excellent humber hun  *CONGRATULATIONS OFFICIALLY!  * 

Hayley - i'm just drinking some Orange Juice as i type. Then I have a bottle of lucozade I was going to go out as the weather is soo nice today and the sun is quite hot, But I don't think I can be bothered 

Jade Great news about that house


----------



## Just a girl

Katie -    Yay your all 'officially' knocked up lady   NOW ENJOY IT!! Your scan is the day after my bday!

Nic - get ya backside out there, sunshine is good for the soul  !

Jade - Pleased you liked it, I hope your dp does too!
I'm good hun just scoffing my lunch as Ive got early afternoon session of stories and rhymes, am hoping dp will starte the nursery this weekend but who flipping knows!


----------



## vikki75

mb congratulations    great hcg   twins too    
i got scan too on the 7th at the hospital too


----------



## Just a girl

I text Kelly and shes just replied shes waiting for the consultant to see when is best to deliver the babies as shes serioulsy developing pre-eclampsia, 
Vikki she asked after you so I told her your having twins


----------



## vikki75

thanks hayley i did text her maybe she didnt get it ill txt her again now oh bless her   hope shes ok xx


----------



## Just a girl

Gotta go girlies, have a good afternoon   xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki-well done on the twins    good luck for your next scan,to see some hbs  

mb-great numbers  youll be having twins too


----------



## *~Nic~*

Vik - well done on the twinnies ( I was so sure there would be more than two though   sure one wasn't hiding in there?   )

MB - your hcg level looks fab!!!!!!!Congrats!!!!

xxx


----------



## watn1

Aaaaaww! Give my love to Kelly someone please  

Just called my Dr's as those triple bloods I had on the 5th March still hadn't come in the post.

Dr has just marked them as 'normal'   So, Thats another worrying barrier crossed   next on the list is my 20Week scan on the 16th April (i'll be 21 weeks).

Have a lovely afternoon all. I'm going to Mc D's for lunch


----------



## Hopeful J

ahh am so happy for everyone  

sneaking in a quickie before my inetrnet goes bye bye   at least i'll be off early today woohooo 

oh and am 27 weeks today  3rd trimester baby! well according to my week-by-week update hehe 

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

yay jadey bum   you have a good weekend sweetie xxxxx


----------



## veng

congrates vikki   and katie


----------



## vikki75

veng when you had a early scan how many weeks were you an did you see a hb??


----------



## veng

i must of been 6wks and a day and they could just see a heart beat and even said they thought it had only started beating a day or so ago  I'm sureyou will see 2 lovely heart beats next time xx


----------



## watn1

Vikki - I seen this little one's heartbeat flickering at 5w6d but it was only the feintest flicker and was a lot clearer flash at my 7 week scan   The MW at the 5w6d said it must of only just started to beat. All my scans baby has been measuring ahead upto a week.x

Nic - Hope your DR-ing is going OK. x

Veng - Whats your next plan now then hun? You been transferred back over to your GP now?


----------



## vikki75

just getting worried cos sickness isnt as bad ! an im still spotting


----------



## *~Nic~*

nicole - ignore the ticker! my downreg is delayed to 26th now....must go change the ticker.....

Vikki - try not to worry, can be totally normal to have a bit of spotting. What your clinic say? up the progesterone? You would have been very lucky to have seen heartbeats at this stage - you know that but your just panicky....I was the same when I had a early scan, pretty sure it was 6+2 and I didn't see a HB...but then went on to see one      

xx


----------



## vikki75

*NIC*- i cant help worrying lol im a worry pot! my clinic aint sed anything about the bleeding really but i asked them if i can go on the injections an come off the cyclogest cos i got farmer giles  an i sed im not putting them through the front door either !! got to wait till next friday for my scan there ,that they brought forward instead of the 30th


----------



## veng

i have a introduction class wed morning its held at the hospital on the airforce base then I'm not sure  i had both my girls in NHS so i have no idea how Americans do this how often i see them or get scan?


----------



## Just a girl

~Nic~ Hey hun, good luck for the 26th hun 

Vikki - Twins, I bet you still can't believe it really - I was 6 weeks 1 day when I saw my hb and it was the tiniest of a flicker - crazy! Roll on the 30th for you!

Nicole - How was MaccyD's?  I'm fancing chips, egg fried and curry sauce for tea - Fatty Friday 

Veng - Do you have anyone you can ask about the american way of having a baby?


----------



## vikki75

hayley im over the moon but still so scared that i didnt see hb`s!! but scan is next friday the 27th now bought forward


----------



## Just a girl

Thats better then mate, this will prob be the longest week until you get to see the h'b's but I'm sure you will - these embies are really strong hun, so far they have survived being removed from your eggs, fertilised in a lab, frozen, then thawed and then transfered back again - you got little fighters there hun


----------



## veng

thats great your scan is next friday vikki  

hayley no one to ask i'll ask them on this class thing wed


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - I use the pregnancy calender on this site and its American so may give you some info and its has message boards so you could chat to the ladies on there too 

http://baby-gaga.com/

/links


----------



## beachgirl

Hi, just wanted to introduce myself as your trainee moderator....looking forward to working with heffalump and getting to know you all, please bear with me on this...


----------



## vikki75

beachgirl welcome sweetie to the most impatient thread lol (we all test early ) lol


----------



## Just a girl

Hey beachgirl, welcome 
Was looking at your signature, sorry to hear of your loss last year  

I'd like to point out that I must be the least impatient on here, I only tested 1 day early 

Hayley x


----------



## vikki75

hayley   well i tested 7 days early lol an proud lol  
have you heard anymore from kelly hope shes ok i did text her but dont think it delivered


----------



## veng

i only tested on day 10  i blame that Nicole   

yeh i hope kellys doing ok


----------



## Just a girl

No haven't heard anymore but I haven't text again, I didn't want to keep texting incase she was feeling really poorly


----------



## watn1

veng said:


> i only tested on day 10 i blame that Nicole


     I blame Kelly & Jade - They forced me to test  

Hope everyone's Ok.. Just about to start work  Only till half 8 though.


----------



## swhattie

Hi Karen!! Good to see a fellow yorkie on here!!

Im still bleeding! Gawd this driving me mad!! Dear god, please make this bleeding stop  

Im having a wobbly evening  - I cant believe it just yet!


----------



## veng

good no working late nicole its friday yeppie  

hope the bleeding stops soon katie


----------



## beachgirl

I thought that testing early was a must....

Thanks for your welcomes and hugs x

MB-hello, so pleased on your BFP, you had relly good levels didn't you so try not to worry about the bleeding and make sure you rest up tonight and this weekend, will they scan you earlier than the 7th?


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi ladies loads of chat again   
Did see vikki's scan WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bloomin fantastic    

Katie great news on bloods hun 

Right can i have an oppinion please 







What do you think??


----------



## watn1

Sal that's FAB! Did you do that#?

Katie - Hope the bleeding stops soon   make sure you are resting


----------



## veng

sally that does look fab i never make cakes


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

Wow you are a chatty lot 

Sally the cake looks wonderful, bet it tastes lush!

Katie fab levels rest up now sweetie

Vikki congrats on the twins

JAG, watn, veng hope your all well

Nic wow good luck for your cycle

W4AM how r u hun

I will be jointly moderating this board with Karen for a wee while so if theres anything we can help with then just shout us 

Em

ooh another impatient one but i got bfns and not the bfp it was!


----------



## sallyanne1

yes i made it i love cooking/baking. Cost loads more to make than buy but i prefer to make  

Em nice to see you here sweety


----------



## wishing4miracle

sally -awww i think its a great cake   cant believe shes nearly one already   time flys by so quick

heffalump-hello,i see youre having tx again soon  

veng-whens your next scan??

mb-oh i hope it stops soon   pain i know,i had bleeding for over 7 wks from 11+2.i think you may have twins in there   bleeding seems to be common with twins.

viikki-is it sinkin in yet?? 

jagirl-i see your bday not long after mine   mines the 2nd apr.cant believe im going to be 27   

beachgirl-welcome to the thread  

watn1-you got a boys name yet??

kellyg-hope things are ok  

hopeful+lou-hope youre both doing well

nic~-im still so jelous    not long till you start now


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Great cake, I may have to comission you to do me one 

EM - Hi new mod 

W4M - So your a 'scary aries' too  , hey never mind 27yrs - I can't believe I'm turning 30  the last few years have just flown by, I guess it may be to do with the whole ttc, you don't really think of much else hey ? So this will be your first birthday as a mummy then, have you any plans?

I was really tired so went to crash in bed and watch tv but my feet are driving me crazy, I just can't keep em still so have got back up! What can you do for restless feet?


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Restless feet??   What are they? Mine are really lazy  

W4M - Baby is going to be called Kaden (pronouced kay-den) DP has decided and adimate that is his name  

Sally - The cake is fab... I baked one a few months back a chocolate one.. Is cost me £55 as I had to buy everything including the tins  

Heffalump/Beachgirl -


----------



## Martha Moo

oh to be 30 again!

I think i am going to start counting backwards instead of forwards tis too scary 

Sally i am crap at baking cakes, good with main courses but puds and cakes they are better off bought!

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Em you make my dinner n i will bring the cake


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Egg Share Lovelies,

I'm quite good at fairy and butterfly cakes but thats about it 

Its sunny out and I'm in a nice springy mood and its just so nice to know that everything is looking good for all of us on here - so pleased for eveyone   Hopefully they'll be some news on Kelly soon, surely they won't let her go much longer now?

So what are everyones plans for today, I'm just about to go wake up dp up with a cup of tea and then its off to b&q to get materials for the bubs room well i'm  thats what we end up doing   Then this afternoon I'm off to see my friends that I went to see Madonna with as I haven't seen them for ages!

Have a good one whatever you end up doing  xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning  
Oh i would love to go to b&q   We have been waiting for the housing assosiation to do the damp in our front room for 3 long yrs and they will be doing it on 1st April. My wall paper is droppin off and it looks awful so cant wait to decorate.
Im thinking of taking the kids to the local farm to see the animals. But im soooooooo tired. Had a friend round for a drink last nite and i didnt go to bed until about 2am and freya had me up at 6:45


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
looks like my little phoebe has givin me her cold and headache ,my girls are off to ex motherlaw this weekend and DH at work so its me and the puppy,

not sure when my next scan is wil ask on my intro class wed's ,

the weather looks fab nice and sunny


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies  

It's lovely and sunny here too! Shame i'm stuck in the house though.. We were meant to go out but the same old sh!t is occuring at our house! I'm just about to go take the lovely drive of the M6 all the way back to my mum's and then hopefully I'll be able to arrange to meet up with my mates for dinner or something tonight. I wish I could go sink a bottle of wine or 2   I won't obviously but I could sure do with it   followed by dancing like a loon somewhere later   

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend


----------



## vikki75

afternoon lovely ladies  
quick one from me no personals sorry me me me post lol  
still spotting but still feel sick an dizzy    good sign?
doc foned me this morning an has put my **** bullets up to 3 a day  an sed i got to go for a scan on friday an if no hb then back on monday as planned   just praying everythings ok , havent got a appetite at the mo feel awful ! anyway im gonna go do me **** bullet now an hope to chat later lol     to you all


----------



## veng

I'm sure everything OK Vikki i can say try not to worry but when i bleed twice i could not help getting emotional  lots of rest and feel pants is a good sign 

Nicole   I'm guess its DH boy again ,try and relax at your mums and go out for dinner with a friend sounds a fab idea   what ever you say will probably be wrong so let DH and the ex sort it hopfuly they do sort it unless its only going to get worse,my friend had trouble with there teenager and it only got better when police and SS got involved.


----------



## Just a girl

Evening ladies,

Sal - Did you make it to the farm today, hmmm nice hangover with the all those lovely farmyard smells 

Veng - Hope your cold and headache haven't ruined your nice quiet day today 

Vikki -


vikki75 said:


> anyway im gonna go do me  bullet now an hope to chat later lol   to you all


 TMI lady   
Yep sick and dizzy is a good sign, means those twinnies are taking all they need and leaving you with nada 

Nicole - I hope your day improved hunny , but meeting with friends is always a good idea and yeah I'm with you on the fancying a bottle of vino or two and then dancing like a loon (sounds like you need it more though!)

Well I have now purchased the paint for the room (a nice safe Magnolia - dulux endurance) and the cupboard has been built around the boiler, we just forgot the hinges so the door will have to wait to go on it, but the nursery is off to a start at last!


----------



## veng

Happy Mothers day ladys   

hayley i was asleep most of the afternoon,i feel sick most of the day and i still have a cold


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies... Hope everyone is well.  

So sad about Jade passing away on Mothers Day.  

Any Goss? Anything exciting happening?

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Nicole,

Yeah its very sad, poor little boys! 

No goss from had quite a boring day, DP worked most of it as he's got no work at all this week , but on a positive at least he can get the room finished 

Feels so nice to be off this week, I'm off to Ikea tomorrow, gonna get wardrobes and drawers I've seen for the babies room and dps mum and dad have offered to pay for the cot, so just got to go out and choose one!

I text Kelly yesterday but didn't get anything back, I hope everything is ok?

Has anything been sorted about the flb?


----------



## sallyanne1

Sad about jade but i didnt like her   Sorry if i have offended anyone coz i feel sorry that she died of cancer as my dad did n its evil n feel sad for her boys but couldnt stand the woman.

I have had a bugger of a day   Lovely presents n meal but other things been bad. Never mind. 
Just think all you pregnant ladies will be gertting a card n present next yr


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Ooooh a week of shopping  

DP is off work all week too on holiday... He is painting the babies room   He won't listen to me and just says it's the only chance he'll have to do it. He will be travelling around a lot soon and won't probably have any holiday until the baby comes if he can get away with it! He still has 2 weeks from last year he han't taken ontop of his 36 days for this year and then platernity leave  

Nothing sorted with the FLB for now he is grounded, and confined to hid room without the internet or his phone. He told DP that he was staying at his G.F on Fri night turned out he knew his mum was away for the weekend and went round there and had a house party so thats what the big drama was about on saturday. 

Sally - I got some flowers this year with a little note saying "Thank You Mummy for keeping me snug and warm, Cannot wait to meet you."  

Hope Kelly is OK!   

Katie - How's the bleeding? Has it stopped yet? ARe you having your HCG repeated?

Hope everyone's well.. It looks lovely again today.. I'm working all day though


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Vikki love your pic hun and hopefully putting the bum bullets up with help support your body get plenty of rest honey  

MB great news on your levels, sorry about your spotting are you on bum bullets if so how many maybe you need to up your dose, talk to your clinic hun

Nicole are you back home yet hun

Veng hope your ok honey and relaxing so your lo can settle in

Kelly I hope your ok and you get to see your lo's soon hun  

Jade oohh new house, very nice  

Hope everybody else is ok


----------



## watn1

Morning Lou.. I've come home today as I had work but may go back to my mums later.. I'm not sure how 'calm' things are here as I know his son isn't happy about being grounded so no doubt is causing trouble as per


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole so have you not spoken to DP then hun, oh dear hope it gets sorted soon hun


----------



## swhattie

Really bad news from me  

The bleeding continued all over the weekend and yesaterday when I was in the house laid down I started to get really strong cramps so we wnet to a&e where we waited about 3 hours, I had a canula in my arm and they were taking allsorts of blood tests and a urine test which came back negative   the bloods wont be ready til today or tomorrow but Iv got to go to my doctors at 3.30pm to get referred to the EPU. Iv done a clearblue today and it toook ages to come up pregnant but the levels were only 1-2 so obviously my babies are no longer there. 

On saturday I actually let myself get a bit excited and was looking at some baby things in asda and me and DH were cooing at all the lovely things, and asking each other other what the first thing we were gonna do to our baby was - DH was gonna poke his/her ribs.

I really and truly dont have any idea why, give me a reason and il understand it but there isnt one. 

My mum and dad and my sister and Dh's mum and dad and all his family were over the moon, nthey all knew about our treatemtn and no one could have been happier than DH, he was so so excited, I could see it in his face and how he moved that he thougbht we had cracked it this time, he was on cloud 9 and Iv gone and ruined it and I cant bear to look in eyes and see him cry and hear him say 'its not your faukt' because it f*cking is. I couldnt hold on to them and of all the days it was f*cking mpothers day. 

I cant bear to be prodded and poked bby anymore doctors and nurses and told how my eggs look good and how lovely your embyros look when it means nothing, so what? if they dunt stay in your belly for longer than 5 weeks then does it really matter what they look like? or how good they are. It dunt matter and it meants nowt because they arnt there anymore.

My sister is in the aiden gulf on a cruise ship and when i told her on friday the 'good' news she was over the moon and told me that it made her holiday fab - she sent me a text saying she was going to buy me the cot and couldntt wait to go cot, mattress and bedding shopping with me and that she was 'going to totally spoil our chiddy rotten' - last night after my mum told her because she'd rung to see how i was she sent a text saying 'love you' and now iv probably gone and spoilt her holiday. 

If had a BFn and they are crap, they are terrible and TBH i mthought nothing could get worse than that, and last time this happened I still believed that a BFN was the wporst thing possible, iv chnaged my mind, I wish, in hinmdsight that if this was going to happen and id still come out of it with no chiddy then id have rather got a bfn, This baby stuck and on frtiday it was going good, and now its gone, but its took a chunk of me with it, its took a chunk of its daddy with it and i dont think those chunks will ever ever be replaced.

i hate mothers dy and all it stands for because all it does is leave wwomen feeling eoither elated or at the bottom of a very grim and dark hill and im right at bthe bottom of it.


----------



## Leicesterlou

MB          I'm so so sorry honey its so sad to read your news      I am here if you need anything


----------



## watn1

Katie hun.. I'm so sorry!    You must be feeling so 'out of it' at the minute, But you will get there hun, You really will, & it really isn't your fault


----------



## swhattie

I could quite happily stand in front of a big massive truck at this minute, I feel like an eejit and  i dont know why. i wqant to go to bed and sleep forever.


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - I am so so sorry hunny  
I can't believe this is happening to you and I know nothing I can say will make you feel any better, but please stop blaming yourself it makes me so sad that you are - you haven't ruined your sisters holiday and Scott means it when he says its not your fault - IT ISN'T!  Its a horrible thing which is happening but you really have had no sway in this outcome!  
If the clearblue is still saying your 1-2 is there any chance that originally both of the embies implanted and now one of them is coming away ? 
Take care sweetie    x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

MB maybe you should go to bed honey, I hope your not at work      As Hayley says its not your fault


----------



## sallyanne1

Katie     Im so sorry sweetheart


----------



## *~Nic~*

Katie,   there is nothing I can say to make you feel better. I've suffered losses, one even as late as 21 weeks and its not easy! But look at me now.....my time came...so will yours and you WILL have babies, they will be the most special babies in the world and the luckiest for having a mummy and daddy that want them so much. Please don't blame yourself     I'm praying that one of your embies is holding on in there for you. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Hi Girls

Just tried t read as much as i could.

Katie im so sorry huni, could hayleys theory be right??

They let me out yesterday on the understanding that i rest and mw will call today and i see my cons tmorow.
Mw just been and i have to fing go back in again!!! Thanks for the texts just was sooo tired didnt have the energy to reply SORRY


----------



## Just a girl

Anyone else having real problems with FF today, its really slow and won't let me check for new replies, keeps saying there are probs with the server !!

Kelly - Sorry you got to go back in, I'm surprised they let you out at all, I thought next time we heard from you there would be weights and names attached!  Well take care hun, do as they say and rest up! x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly you poor thing why on earth did they let you out then...

Hayley yes ff is playing up hun


----------



## vikki75

katie    im so sorry to of read your post it made me   but maybe just maybe theres 1 holding on     
kelly belly glad to see your in the world of the living   was getting worried bout ya   
me im still spotting bit heavier today an got cramps too   rung clinic they told me to use cyclogest in the front door an 3 aday!   an just got to hope an pray   everythings ok an my 2 lil embies are still in there on friday at the scan    thing is i feel soooooooo SICK nearly retching at every lil smell or even the thought of food gone right off of eating"!! its like i have to fit in a nibble when i dont feel sick which is only lil an far between  
sal you not the only one that didnt actually like jade goody i couldnt stand her but im sorry she died the way she did at such a young age   R.I.P JADE xxxxx
big hug to everyone     
hayley yeah me !! cant get into it


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey girls 

Kelly i too thought your next post would be showing the bubbas off   sorry to hear you have to go back again hunny this must be so exhausting for you guys     let me know if there's anything i can do xxx

Hayley i been getting the same thing hun - plus our server was off from friday due to the office move so we're on some kind of 'make-shift' network at the mo which is even slower   hence only just being able to post!  

*Nic* Hiya hun   

Nic i too am painting this weekend   cot being delivered today as well although it wont go up just yet (luck and all that) everythings going so fast  

Viks you ok hun any more spotting?    

Sally, W4M, Veng, Loopy Lou     

Katie words fail me darling i cant beleive your news and i am so so so gutted for you   there's nothing of any worth i can tell you i just   you and Scott find the strength to get through this     please let me know if there's anything at all i can do    

xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-oh im so sorry lovey   im   for you that one is still hanging on in there lovey   are you getting another blood test today??


----------



## sallyanne1

My baby has turned into a squeal monster     If she cant get her own way or wants me she screaches really loud   Its an ear bustin one too   

Kelly sorry you have to go back in hun  

Hi jade hope you are ok hun


----------



## veng

oh Katie    i felt so bad after my 2 ectopic's i didnt think i could go on  are they going to check you HCG LEVEL? are you still bleeeding?

vikki hope your bleeding stops too 

i have the worst cold ever i can't breath and im so tired


----------



## wishing4miracle

sally-well   thomas has got to grips with how to get a scream   he keeps practicing and gets really high pitched  he also does it to get attension   i tell him to stop and he does and sort of smiles at me   


everyones quiet here today


----------



## sallyanne1

w4m thats just what freya does   Im suprised she hasnt shattered glass by now  

It is quiet in here today


----------



## wishing4miracle

sally-im wondering if hes going to be a screamer  i hope not   i used to be im told   im hoping he isnt taking after me,i dont loike that kind of scream


----------



## watn1

Sally / WFM -   At your LO's screaming   My friends son (9 months) has started that trick too.. Of course I think it is really funny but I doubt I will when it's mine   He clenches in his hands when he does it and his head shakes  

The FLB is stying out tonight probably getting upto no good as per but hey-ho! But at least it means I can sleep in my own bed. 

I'm gonna chill tonight as i'm shattered for some reason.. I had a fab nights sleep last night too, For some reason I never woke up for a pee untill 6am   Makes a changed to the 2/3 times a night. Think I might watch that sperm thing tonight.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening ladies,

Nicole - I want to see that what time does it start? Ive got antenatal tonight 'breathing and relaxation', we decided we're not going next week, its the last one and its all about how a baby changes your relationship - 'oh duh does it?'  With any luck the FLB will get himself arrested so you get a few more nighst peace!

W4M - SAL - I've been laughing at your lil screamers , my niece who is 2 tomorrow runs round shreaking when she's excited and yes that amuses me too, but then she is mostly a stroppy little thing so it makes a nice change not to get growled at by her ! She had hold of the flowers for my mum yesterday from my sister but refused to give them to her, just kept growling NO! 

Veng - Sorry your still really yucky, my MW told me to have fruit squash with boiling water and a couple of paractemols for a cold she reckons it works just as well as lemsip, which were not allowed! 

Jade, Lou, ~Nic~, Vikki   x x x


----------



## watn1

Just a girl said:


> With any luck the FLB will get himself arrested so you get a few more nighst peace!


I can dream hey?  It's on at 9pm on C4  Nothing else on I don't think  don't know if I can stay awake untill 9pm today... I don't know whats wrong with me.. 

I've had a bit of a growth spurt also  I only had 1 pair of normal trousers that I could wear but I went to put them on this morning and they wouldn't do up My maternity trousers fit much nicer too today 

I forgot to say also that I had 2 glasses of wine on Saturday with lemonade in and I was on the verge of drunkness  My lips started to do the numb thing, Then I felt bad and sank lots of water


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I've only missed the first 10minutes!  I had a lager shandy last night and I started to feel a bit odd - I didn't even finish it !

Well my breathing and relaxation class was pants, I swear they drag about 20 minutes of information into a 2 hour class!!
I'm just about to tuck into a slice of dime bar cake curteousy of my Ikea trip today woohooo!


----------



## sallyanne1

I am in a really bad mood this morning   I got up to find dh hadnt let the dogs out ( got 3 ) or moved the bin out of the kitchen so i got up to it everywhere and poo and wee    Took me 20 mins to sort it out before i could get the kids breakfast. Then he hadnt put the tumble dryer on when i told him i needed freya's coat drying    I even txt him from bed to remind him   Bl**dy men   Doesnt help i got PMT coz af due next sunday   AGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH so mow im running late so just a quick drop in till i get back from school

MB thinking of you sweety


----------



## veng

well I'm still sick my cold is making it hard for me to sleep ,tryed to make appointment to See doctors today there fully booked  a nurse is going to call me back  
Phoebes off with ear ache but she got an appointment ,


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies

Sal - Awww hun  thats horrible, I know what waking up to one 'lil present' on the kitchen floor is like let alone from the work of 3 of them - your dp needs a good  

Veng -   Hope you get an appointment soon 

I'm off to soft play this morning with my sister and niece for her birthday, I got her a gorgeous dress, fingers paints and paper and some of those bottles for her dollies that the liquid disappears when you tip them up (anyone have those as a kid?) Although shes a stroppy little madame she loves her dolls, she walks round cuddling them saying ahhhhh but when she's bored she slings them down  will have to make sure she doesn't do that with mine


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Sally     for your DH

Veng sorry to hear your still feeling pants I have had constant sore throat and probably will have now until I have had baby

Vikki, Jade, Kelly, W4M, Hayley, Nicole morning ladies  

MB thinking of you honey


----------



## wishing4miracle

well i was woke upto thomas at 430am   wanting a bottle and because i wasnt being quick enough yet again he started to practice his screaming,in turn waking sebastian up aswell for a bottle   

mb,vikki-hope this bleeding has stoped ladies,hope youre both ok    

sally-when you starting tx again??is it this next cycle?? 

veng-hows it going??whens your next scan?? 

jag-you buy anything from ikea?? 

watn-not getting up for wee all night?  i wish i was like that when i was pg 

where is everyone again today


----------



## watn1

Hayley - I was meant to ask about this Dime bar cake - I LOVE dime bar's and always buy a few big bags of the mini one's when in Ikea.. Never seen any cakes though. Is that your last class now?    yeah I remember those magic bottles I had them too  

Sally - eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww hon! What a thing to wake up to! Those are DPs job here too.. he gets up sorts the dogs feeds them etc and does the bin. It's the only household job he has so if he didn't do it i'd be very mad  

Veng - Sorry you are still feeling ill   Will your doc not see you when you take DD?

Well, Kaden's room looks fab! I am very pleased!
The room is Red, Green & Cream with Winnie the pooh here and there. 

Here's some tester pic's: The letters on the wall are going to be wooden not crappy paper we were just trying to get a nice colour to match, They will also be larger and then appear as if they are hanging from winnie and tigger on rope/string 

Then under that we're gonna put a Eyore asleep with "Sweet dreams little one" under it.. 

I'm not superstitous (sp) I can't even spell the word, But at least it will be all done and I know i'd never get it done if its not done now unless I was doing it myself


----------



## wishing4miracle

lou-cant believe youre nearly there already   you got everything ready?? 

forgot to say i rang lister yesturday and asked about my recips.one had twins   but the other 2 had no pg   felt abit sad about that


----------



## watn1

Ooooh

Lou, WFM Morning   You's posted at the same time  

Thats nice that one of the cippys got a result WFM, But is sad about the others   Oooops to Thomas' new trick at 4:30am do you live in a detatched house? If not a bet the neighbours love it   I was up for the usual 3 pee's last night   I must of just been too tired to wake the other night.

Lou - How you feeling hon? Still not taken your boss up on working less hours? I can't believe you are still getting up and even getting there every morning  

I'm working again today   As usual I can't be bothered... I wish I was a lady of leisure, But then i'd moan I was bored so I can't win!


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Lou -  for your sore throat, I hope it does get better before you go into labour 

W4M - How long does it take to do two feeds at 4.30am in the morning - I'm trying to not think too much about that side of motherhood at the moment! 
Yesterday I just got a few little bits from Ikea as I took my mum as she has never been before and DP couldn't coem as he was eeing about getting some work (has none this week and its all really drying up with his firm ) but I found the wardrobes and drawers I want and they are in stock so DP is gonna come with the van one day this week to collect them!
Thats lovely news about your recip getting twins, but sad about the others 

Did I already show you all them?
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90121762

Nic - I had to get up 3 times for a pee last night too, I'll check your pics out in a mo, I've just read your post off the reply list so can't see them at the moment! Yep you can get a whole dime bar cake, they sell it with all the packs of meatballs and food stuff - DP doesn't like it but I love it!

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - The room is going to look so nice 

Best go get ready for the madams arrival, she'll be here at 10.30 and I'm still in my p.j's


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nic the room will be lovely, well done I haven't done anything with my lo's room yet its all pink but that's about it.  Not taken boss up on shorter hours but this is my last week working and Thursday I am taking everyone out for a drink at lunchtime so it will be relaxing soon

WFM yes everything is ready got to put together the pushchair and make the cot and moses basket up but will do that when I am off

Hayley I don't think I will be bothered about the sore throat in labour hey....  How was the cake?


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou sorry you have a bad thoat hun   Just think though i had the same due date as you so i woner if you have less than 2 weeks left    

Nic room is lovely hun  

W4M poor you   Hope he doesnt keep it up hun coz the clocks change at the weekend  

Oh hayley CAKE i havent even eaten any of my own coz i dont eat cake but i love dime bars  

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Lou sorry you have a bad thoat hun  Just think though i had the same due date as you so i woner if you have less than 2 weeks left


Funny you should say that people keep saying they think Georgia will be early I hope so as my Niece gets married in Mexico on 15th April and is having her reception on 25th April so hope I get to go to that, she is excited an is going to buy the baby a dress from BHS if she is here....


----------



## watn1

ooooooh Lou! Those dresses in BHS are just to die for! They are so nice! On the 9th April there is a 20% off event day just for a heads up  

Now ladies, I am sure the baby has just jabbed me!!! I could be totally wrong but I am sitting here at my desk and it made me jump.. Totally unexpected and I don't really think I have felt anything before now bar little odd things that could be anything! I do feel like a pulse in my tummy if I lie down and put my hands on my tummy but DP said its the pulse in my hand.. But it cant be as my belly pulstates too


----------



## swhattie

Hiya, 

Sorry I havnt read back, i hope your all well...

i was in the epu most of yesterday, my hcg levels were 53 yesterday and instead of them doing an erpc they are gonna let me complete my miscarriage on my own, which i suppose is better than prodded as usual. i dont whether i can be bothered to do another cycle, it seems like its something that works for people other than me.

love you all....


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-im so sorry lovey   i know no words can help the pain of what youre going through.im here if you ever need me


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yeeehhhh Nicola sounds like baby to me hun  thanks for the heads up on the discount won't be getting anything though unless baby arrives hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mannys Bird said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Sorry I havnt read back, i hope your all well...
> 
> i was in the epu most of yesterday, my hcg levels were 53 yesterday and instead of them doing an erpc they are gonna let me complete my miscarriage on my own, which i suppose is better than prodded as usual. i dont whether i can be bothered to do another cycle, it seems like its something that works for people other than me.
> 
> love you all....


     I would give yourself some time honey to grieve for your lo


----------



## sallyanne1

MB      

Nic sounds like the baby to me hunni


----------



## wishing4miracle

watn1-does sound like hes on the move   i felt movements from 10wks,well more like vibrations that got on me nerves,thought i had a twitch then learnt it was the boys


----------



## sallyanne1

Im gonna   dh in a mo    Tuesday is mine n my mum's shopping day and i fetch her between 11:15 and 11:30. I got dh up over an hr ago coz he was coming with us and he still isnt ready     Im in a bad mood with him as it is and he is making it worse   Im gonna punch his lights out coz it will make me feel better


----------



## veng

katie 


lou sounds like you wil have fun puting together al you baby things  

Phoebe has to see a pediatrician they don't see adults the nurse called back and she's put in for some noise spray so i will pick that up when i take Phoebe.


hi everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

W4M how lucky feeling your lo's from 10wks but then I guess with 2 hey  

Sallyanne leave your DH behind hun   

Veng glad you are getting something and I guess a pediatrician is the best for Phoebe hun


----------



## *~Nic~*

Sally/Hayley (w4m) - I have a screamer too!!!!! thats her talking, its a right girly scream - its cute at the moment, although I must say at 3.30 this morning we weren't finding it as cute  

Katie     give yourself time xxxxxxxxxx

Nic - sounds like you felt your first kick!   

Lou - wow you not got long   sounds like your all ready now for her 

Vikki - hope your bleeding has stopped  

Jadey - hows you? and Remi?

Sally -   i bet you were fuming with DH - hope he gets his bum in gear!


Kelly - hope you ok and have your feet up!!!

Hi to all I missed, should be doing housework but got sucked into FF and ********, thought I better put some new pics of Grace on there.

xxxxxx


----------



## watn1

I'm gonna sit patiently for the next movement now  

Katie - Give yourself some time hun... Your not expected to jump straight back into another TX. I can't imagibe your pain but It will get better.xxxx

Did anyone watch that sperm programme last night? What a load of poop! But DP was saying there will be lots of happy men out there as the specialist was saying having sex every 2 days throughout the whole cycle will be best to ensure the right timing are met


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nic yes very ready to meet my little girl now although getting quite weepy probably hormones again hey

Nicole bless I find my LO tends to move when I am relaxing apparently moving around etc help them to sleep as they rock in our pelvis, I watched a bit of the programme but thought it was crap so turned it off and went to bed


----------



## veng

i had a dream lastnight that i was having a scan and the ladys said im happy to tell you,you are going to have a daughter it might be a sign has anyone else had dreams like this?


----------



## Hopeful J

Quick stop to say hi - our internet is so sloooooooooooooooow its taken 17 mins for this page to load so i wont be hanging around  

Hope all is well   its taking so long to scroll back so cant read and do personals at the mo  

i be back tho! xxxxxx


----------



## watn1

jADE - Dam internets hey?  

Veng - I've had all sorts of dreams but none on the sex I don't think... Maybe it is a sign


----------



## sallyanne1

I was gonna watch that sperm program last nite but there was somethng on bbc1 i wanted to watch so thought i would watch on c4+1 but i fell asleep before the end f the program i was watching    I had bms round the right time this month but i bet any money af turns up soon. I got the PMT


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all

Just popping in to sat hello... Not been here for ages! 

MB.. I am so very sorry about whats happened.. I cant imagine how you feel sweetie. My heart is with you always.

Sorry for the lack of personals but you ladies can half chat! Gonna take me forever and a day to catch up  

I have lost a stone with ww which I am so over the moon with.   Trying to lose another one before EC! 
I have been feeling very crappy on the pill, thank god its my last one tomorrow!!! I start sniffing tomorrow at 5.30am... I know stupid o'clock but thats what time I am up every morning! Now I just have to wait for Af to arrive... The Lister think I am due on Saturday but I make it well into next week   Anyway baseline scan is on the 1st all being well!

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie well done on losing that stone honey                sorry to hear you have been suffering on the pill and glad you start tomorrow please feel free to keep popping back for support and be sure to give us updates hun   

Louise xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Right we seem to have a window of fast internet so i'm baaaaack lol

catch up time:-

*Katie * my darling take some time before debating tx but dont give up sweety  what have we got if we dont have hope  is there any investigations or anything that could be done before you go through tx again?  my thoughts are with you hun i wish i could wave a wand and make it better  xxxxx

*W4M* and *Sally* - i hate to break it to you but my nephew STILL squeals and he's 7!!!!! He has this high pitched scream he does that could break glass and he'll only do it more if you tell him to stop  
I told him the other day he sounds like a girl but even that didnt phase him - it only prompted my niece to try and reach the same pitch! 

*Nic * Kaden's room is looking lovely hun  and  yay for feeling movements! even now i find myself freezing when she moves and waiting for the next one - i keep poking her and sometime she moves but you wait til she comes out i'm gonna get an almighty slap off her  i must confess tho as it starts to get harder it feels VERY strange like just now i felt her move so had my hand on my tummy and it was like literally feeling her moving under my skin and when you see it it looks like an alien moving in your belly 
ANything new happening with the git-bag stepson? (i know you call him FLB or something but duno what that means  ) 

*Hayley * sorry to hear about DPs work hun i hope it starts getting busier for him - well i dont because it means you dont see him but i do coz you'll get loadsa moneeeey 
Love the furniture sweety that's gonna be the next thing i buy  
How was your day today anyway? 
p.s you have truelly inspired me with your recent hair do lady - i've been dwelling on it since you put the pic up but i am going to cut AND dye my hair next week! (my hair hasnt been cut since august 2007 and hasnt been dyed in 6 years so am cacking myself  )

*Lou * have been feeling weepy lately myself too hun - actually i've been a downright misery-guts this week and i duno why  what will we do when we can no longer blame the hormones?  
Hurry up and get Georgia out woman i cant wait to see her now  Have fun putting everything together sweety xxxx
We've decided against the house  he decided he didnt want to sell and offered to rent it to us but there's no point - i'm in a flat at the moment which will be fine until Remy's a few months old (plus i love my lil flat and its so near everything and everyone  ) so we're just gonna get birth out the way then househunt again 

**Nic** we are allll good thank you hunny bunch how are you and the beautiful Grace? am a bit confused by tickers etc have you already started d'ring?  
Cannot beleive you are ready to go again it feels like yesterday we were willing Grace out and you were advising me on what to do on the 2ww 

*Veng * take the dream as a sign hunny! my dreams seem to have been bang on since being pg for some reason  i dreamt about having twins before we were told thats what we had and i also dreamt about my darling angel being taken away by my great nan (who has been gone for over 10 years now  ) the week before we lost her  - so i'm gonna guess a girl for u from now 
How's the girlies?  xxx

*Kells* Miss youuuuuuuuuuu  hope all is ok sweetheart  i shall be texting anyway  

*Viks * where are you hunny everything ok? any more spotting 

*Nat * well done on losing that stone lady!!!  billions and gazillions of luck for tx hunny its come around so quick!  am soooo gonna join WW when this lil one is out - have gotten so fat 

Ok wees; seem to have slowed down for me (well the night wees anyway) but when i wake up needing to go then i REALLY have to go  it actually bl**dy hurts when i'm bursting 

movements: loads! but she waits for me to be chillin before she wakes up  makes sense after what you said Lou re; our movements putting them to sleep - although (TMI COMING UP) i think have put dp off noooky until she comes out - he hasnt been bothered up to now but the other day after 'the deed' my belly went a really funny shape and all hard and he got scared thinking he upset her and spent an hour talking to the bump apologising  never mind am not that frisky now anyway lol which brings me to my moan:

weight gain!  i feel like this last week i've put on soo much weight my face looks fat and all sorts - my arms feel like lambshanks (or should i say cow shanks as they are that big!) and my legs are massive - my dad was poking fun at me on sunday kept asking if i needed things moving so i could get past  Feel so unsexy its untrue but hey-ho i shall take another pic on friday at 28 weeks and show you 

Oh but on the plus side my cots been delivered today so this weekend i have to sort through a trillion pairs of shoes and old crap and clean out all stuff i dont use etc then paint the bedroom next weekend and get it up its so exciting!

Name: didnt anyone see taht interview on the woman who is a name consultant? basically when stars change their names they have people that tell them which names are good/bad and which letters are lucky/prosperous to have in their names etc - anyway long story short its apparently lucky and brings good fortune to have a 'y' in your name so we've respelt and are going with Rémy 

anyhoo that should keep you busy for now 

Love to you all be back soon

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Jade - no down reg was delayed...start thursday 26th. I keep meaning to change the ticker!

Natalie - looks like we'll be cycle buddies! Good luck!

x


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh my goodness Nic thats 2 days!!!!!   i cant believe you'll be nearly pg again soon!!! 



xxx


----------



## watn1

Nat - WOW! Well done on the weightloss hun.. As lou says please keep popping back, Also check my post on the cocker spaniels maybe you can help me.

Jade - I'm sure it's just the good old pregnancy bloating in your face etc.. You will be one of those that walk out of hospital back to their normal slim figure! I'm gonna be a beach whale!! I'll be staright in the gym I tell ya. Never seen any programme on names.. But I like Remy spelt like that.  

Sally - You sound a bit PMTish hun   Dont you just love punishing DH when AF coming and then have an excuse.. I'm really bad  

Nic - Ooooooh 2 days to go! How exciting.


----------



## Hopeful J

HA can i have that in writing please Nic?  

I shall be down the gym with you hunny......although quote me on that when i have a screaming bubba to look after  

xx


----------



## veng

Nicole where is your post about your cocker spaniels ?

Nat thats great weight loss   good luck with starting sniffing  

hi jade sounds like your going to be busy painting and putting up cots how exciting


----------



## watn1

In the general Chat.. Dolce is loosing massive clumps of hair.. & I mean massive! SHe has never before I can literally pull hair out from the route on a space in her back. I got her brush and I am not joking that I had to pull all the hair out after just 1 stroke..


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole... Is her skin ok where the hair is falling out?? Not red or bumpy??


----------



## watn1

She appears to be Ok Nat, She is still at the minute bouncing off the fence at next doors dog   I cant see any bumps just when I pull the hair its giving off like dandruf! I'll make DP bath her when he gets in and see if it helps.. She always looses her winter coat but not like this


----------



## veng

my roxie lost hair but was red and itchy then bleed cos she scratched it was mites that all dogs have but she had too many the vet gave us this stinky stuff to put in bath ,could be stress?


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - Massive    

Nat - Good luck for tomorrow morning hunny and well down on your very impressive weight loss 

~Nic~ - Good luck for you starting too hun 

Jade - Yeah I'm hoping he gets some work soon, quite scary if he doesn't with me going on Mat leave and all!  Have fun painting the room, I can't wait to get ours finished oh and Remy with y is very nice  
I'm sure Nicole won't mind me telling you but FLB was but in place as we were chatting once and one of the mods changed the [email protected] that she had wrote so we changed it to FLB standing for F'ing L(little) B(can you guess this bit) 

Nicole - I thought the great sperm race was quite interesting but it frustrated the hell out of me making out its so difficult to conceive when in fact all my friends and family have done it so easily and so quickly unlike any of us on here and then it got me all worried because obviously during IVF there is less of the natural selection going on so I went to bed thinking about what if it was a dodgy one the fertilised my egg  ahhhhhh are we ever going to stop worrying? 
I hope Dolce fur problem improves, maybe she's stressed with the FLB too?  Oh and it def sounds like bubs moving to me too, mine is fairly active during the day as well as at night and seem sto respond to food when I eat, but DP has said when he comes to bed and puts his hand on my bump it goes crazy he has no idea how I sleep though it, he said last night he felt a hand or a foot push up under where his hand was and then it moved along - I haven't felt that yet - I think there having some secret bonding time without me 

Lou - Oh your gonna have a little girl to put in a very pretty dress soon - those bhs dresses are gorgeous, your gonna have so much fun dressing Georgia up 

Sal -I just see you only have 10 days until your holiday - how exciting, will you bring us some rock back please 

Veng - Oooo another girlies possibly for you then?  I haven't had any dreams regarding the sex of my bubba! and yay you should be able to breath and sleep tonight 

Vikki - Hey hun, is everything OK with you -?

My niece loved the bottles I got her, she wanted them opened straight away and started to feed her baby - bless her and she was in quite a good mood until she had to sit down for some lunch and then she created


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh another moan comin    ( bl**dy pmt im not due till sunday either   ) Anyway went shoppin n my mum decided to have a conversation about something she heard on the radio about vasectomies (sp?)
Anyway she was looking at dh all sympathetic sayin that it has alot to do with a womans age to if she gets pregnant    HELLO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have had 2 recips that got bfn and 2 that got bfp and they got frosties too    Dh's count can be between 0.57-1.75million. How the **** can it be my eggs. I gotta be better than my dh at something   

Its been 1 of those days today and i just hope tomorrow is better

And to top it off i think i have either got thrush or just had too much   coz i got a right itchy fudgie


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies quick one  
had heavy bleed  this morning bright red   went epa an they scanned me an got 2 hb`s but my littliest twin is to small even though got a hb it`s to small for my dates she sed its growths slowed down so ill probably lose that one   im praying it holds on an grows abit for fridays scan been very emotional day cant stop crying other lil fella is 5.5mm CRL the lil one is 3.5 mmCRL (crownrumplength) gestational sacs are the same at 14.5mm     my lil one has a growth spurt xx
sorry bout the me me me  post again xx 
hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Vik's sorry to hear about your bubs   I have to sa though I have read it many time on here about 1 twin sac being smal etc and everything turns out OK. Don't loose hope just yet   

Sally - Your mental   

Hayley - Aaaah bless your DP sounds like they certainly are having some 'secret time'  

Veng - Thanks for the info.. Maybe she is stressed   It's only in 1 spot so its defo something.. I haven't seen her scratch at all and their is no change in her behaviour she is still nuts  

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki     Hunni i hope twin2 is ok


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Awww big  hun,     that your second one has grown on Friday   ! xxx


----------



## veng

Vikki  ((stay with mummy little ones and grow))

Ive had this horrible cold since sat and i called in sick yesterday plus i took Phoebe to the doctors she has ear ache ,i called in sick today as i was going to go into work for an hour then go to my intro class then back to work for an hour ,and thought i still don't feel great don't fancy rushing around my boss got all snotty on phone and said 4 of us where sick yesterday and still managed to go to work ,give them a bloody medal then   sorry relay annoyed me

hope you all have a good day Jade,Lou,Kelly,Katie,Nat,Nic,Sally,W4M,Hayley


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all  

Im not in a stressy mood today    Might be coz dh is at work   But its a sad day for me coz its 10 yrs since my dad died today  

Veng im taking ds to the dr's today coz he having loads of problems with his ear again   sorry your feeling poorly hun


----------



## watn1

Sally not a very nice day for you today then.. It was the anniversary of my G/Dad's 20 year death just last week and even though I don't really remember him it wasn't a very nice day. Poor DS those ears are a pain for him  

Veng - Do your work know your PG yet? I am going to guess from her comment that they don't? Hope you feel better soon though. I wake up every morning now not being able to breathe   I thought it was a cold a few days back but it wears off in the afternoon and then back the next morning so its obviously just pregnancy conjestion that I have... I've had it on and off for a couple of months   xx


----------



## veng

sally  i hope your DS gets better ear ache is horrible

Nicole yes they know im pregnant i bet his all pissy cos he feels ill and if someone calls in sick he has to fill in for them so he will have to work


----------



## sallyanne1

Agggh still trying to get through to the dr's  

Veng ds had grommits put in in october ( his 2nd lot ) and he has had no end of problems this time   Poor boy 

Nicole i was actually with my dad when he died ( he wasnt my real dad but wish he was ) My mum wouldnt come in the room so i was all on my own   Goint to the Crem in a bit


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls

oh Vikki hun i hope lil twinnie catches up      its a good sign that the little heart is still beating - i'll be thinking of you hun let me know if there's anything i can do xxxx

Oh veng hunny ignore him the t*sser  how's Pheobe today? i used to suffer from earache as a child - its so horrible.   

any joy with the docs yet Sally?   xxx

Ahhh Hayley it all becomes clear (flb)   

Nic your poor doggy    its so horrible  when they cant tell you whats wrong - am always asking my cat if he's ok like he can answer   lol 


Ok girls i had a dream last night that Kelly was having her babies  we were all racing up to Wales but it was like wacky-races iykwim all silly cars and stupid things happening   it was strange tho as i dont know what half of you look like so i must have subconsciously given you all faces  
Anyway if babies come today you heard it here first  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Jade We are also starting to get impatient waiting for Georgia I have a few FF's that have had babies in the last week 2 yesterday all boys so my girl will have her pick of the bunch hey.  Dh also can't wait now....  I agree what will we do when we can't blame our hormones anymore    Loving the name Remy hun and don't worry about the house hunt, sounds like too much hassle before your baby arrives anyway    

Nic oh starting dreg tomorrow are you excited hun?

Nicole anymore movements from your little boy hun    Hope your doggie is better soon maybe a visit to the vets?

Hayley try not too worry about things you hear honey, our IUI/IVF/ICSI babies are all gonna be just fine   LOL about your DH having one to one time with your lo whilst you are asleep  

Sally     loving your 'fudgie' word hun, I too keep getting thrush nightmare but hey the joys....  mine is not from such excitement as yours though hun  

Vikki sorry to hear of your bleed good news to see the 2 heartbeats and I really hope and pray    that both are still there tomorrow hun  

Morning to the rest of you


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade    Great dream   I got ds in at 11 but i bet we wont be seen until 12  

Does anyone believe in ghosts? Im totally freaked out by strange going ons n i know you will think im   But wondering if it was my dad.
I went to take dd to school and the front door was locked    my older dd's had gone out of it 5 mins b4 to catch the bus to school. Then im driving down the road and the car cut out   I couldnt stear it properly coz everything had gone so i wackd on my hazards and was looking freaked out at ds saying i dont know what was wrong. Well the bloomin key was turned off     wtf?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Sally yes I believe hun not sure in what but definately that there is something as I feel my FIL had a big hand in my tx being successful, try not to freak out (easy for me to say hey)


----------



## *~Nic~*

Sally - spooky! I defo believe in ghosts, a few things have happened to us in the past two years that cannot be explained in any way - I think it is our little Charlie making himself known. And DH's sister had a physcic (sp?) approach her and say some stuff about Charlie.....was kind of spooky but nice to know he is ok.  I think your dad is close by and wants you to know it!!!!  Hope DS gets seen quickly!!

Lou - Quite excited yes...also abit worried about to-ing and fro-ing to london with Grace in tow - hope they let us take her with us on egg collection day! DH can do his bit before I go down for collection can't he - then can have Grace while Im in theatre....Must clarify that with the Lister when I go for my baseline.  Still will be easier now whilst shes not mobile!

Jade -    

Vikki -   little bubba catches up with big bubba   

veng -   who gives a stuff about everyone else? people shouldnt go work when they are ill and spread their germs!!!

hi to everyone else, got to run little missy not happy bunny  

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies,

I'm so tired, really couldn't sleep last night got up twice and ended up crashing on the sofa for a couple of hours but then when I attempted to go back to bed my dog was completely sprawled out on my side so I had to squeeze into the smallest gap and then had paws in my back  My feet were driving crazy, I felt like I couldn't keep them still - got MW coming at 10 so I'll ask her about restless feet!

Sal -   for you today hun, hope its not too sad and you manage to remember lots of nice stuff about your dad! You car incident sounds a bit spooky too - I too believe in something but really not sure what 

Veng - You boss is well out of order trying to make you feel bad, he clearly has no people skills! 

Jade - Love the dream hun, I wonder if its a sign are we gonna get a text today  ?  Did I have a nice pink car like penelope pitstop   Oh and your planned hair do sounds fab just be careful not to get too much cut off as I've read that lots of women hack all their hair off in pregnancy and end up really hating it - something to do with the hormones?

Nicole - Shame you can't breath properly yet, I've started to feel sick its been building up since yesterday and this morning I feel rubbish, not sure if its because Im really tired though! Are you working today ?

Lou - I bet you can't wait hun, I can't wait for you to have Georgia - I can't wait for you to have herso I can see a pic, I'm always trying to imagine what my bubs will look like but just can't picture it!

Vikki - How you today, hope the bleeding is seasing  

W4M - Any more screaming fits at 4.30am  

~Nic~ Morning Hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

*~Nic~* said:


> Lou - Quite excited yes...also abit worried about to-ing and fro-ing to london with Grace in tow - hope they let us take her with us on egg collection day! DH can do his bit before I go down for collection can't he - then can have Grace while Im in theatre....Must clarify that with the Lister when I go for my baseline. Still will be easier now whilst shes not mobile!
> 
> xxx


Nic I can't see why it would be a problem I'm sure the nurses would love to see Grace anyway hun



Just a girl said:


> I'm so tired, really couldn't sleep last night got up twice and ended up crashing on the sofa for a couple of hours but then when I attempted to go back to bed my dog was completely sprawled out on my side so I had to squeeze into the smallest gap and then had paws in my back  My feet were driving crazy, I felt like I couldn't keep them still - got MW coming at 10 so I'll ask her about restless feet!
> 
> Lou - I bet you can't wait hun, I can't wait for you to have Georgia - I can't wait for you to have herso I can see a pic, I'm always trying to imagine what my bubs will look like but just can't picture it!


Hayley sorry your feeling so tired I struggled to sleep last night 5 toilet trips for a wee, all part and parcel hey. Getting impatient myself will definately post a pic once she arrives hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Nic when i did tx they said it was fine to take freya in when i had scans but couldnt take her when i went for ec  

Hayley i had restless legs when pregnant. It was awful   

Lou 5 toilet trips   I only ever went once in the nite  

Agggh im so tired. I dont know why i go to bed so late


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Lou 5 toilet trips  I only ever went once in the nite


Even in late pregnancy?    You lucky thing I was only once a night but it has crept up to 5times, hoping it means Georgia is pushing down though hey


----------



## Hopeful J

OH MY GOD did anyone just get a text off Kelly

She's havin the bubbas 2morro!  god thats freaky i knew it!   


xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> OH MY GOD did anyone just get a text off Kelly
> 
> She's havin the bubbas 2morro!  god thats freaky i knew it!
> 
> xxxxxx


Is it planned c-sec then Jade? Woohooo so exciting with these babies arriving


----------



## Hopeful J

she didnt say am just waiting for her to tex bak - am so excited! its you next Lou! 

xx


----------



## Just a girl

YAY Kelly's twins will be here tomorrow - how exciting!

Lou - I must of pee'd at least 5 times, it was driving me crazy as they were all big full on pee's but I didn't drink anything past 7pm? When I said I got up twice I meant properly and had to come downstairs to watch tv!

Sal - MW could offer me no explanation on my restless feet - just said it was my babies way of trainign me to have less sleep in preperation - Thanks bubba! 

Well bubs has moved and is now head down (last visit it was laying across my side) which my MW was pleased with, she said it will do lots of spinning round but shouldn't move out of being head down, and I'm measuing 29.5cm so pretty spot on for 30weeks! All is good!


----------



## Hopeful J

lol ok hav calmed down now after shrieking the office down  

Oh that's brill Hayley    its all happening so fast   i dont want to give birth to mine - jus keep her in here forever  
when bubs was laying accross your side did you tend to get lots of kicks on one side? only i seem to get millions on my right side but not so many on the left so am guessing she's laying accross me also  

[email protected] feet 

glad to hear all is spot on hun xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade I know and I can't wait now getting impatient I must say although could do with next week to rest in preparation first....  always be careful what we wish for hey....

Hayley ah right bless, glad your baby has moved to head down hun, you wait now you will feel her/his bum moving around on your bump feels lovely and your measurements are great too hun....


----------



## veng

i bet Kelly can't wait how exciting     

soon be your turn Lou 

i had my introduction class and i was asked for a scan so they can have a date i did tell them my clinic gave me a date ,i was pleased to have a scan i sore the doctor who done my tube removal with my last ectopic she was so happy to see me and said she got excited to see my name and wanted to be the one to scan me bless


----------



## Hopeful J

lol you wait Lou you'll just put your feet up on your first day off and madam will come  

Oh veng that's lovely re; your doctor   am so sad i had to leave mine - she diagnosed my ectopic and called the ambulance etc so was so happy when i got pg now i hav a poopy doc  

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng thats lovely your doc did your scan hun any more pics?

Jade yes go on jinx me LOL


----------



## veng

yes i have a pic of peanut i will ask hubby to scan it tonight so i can post it


----------



## Leicesterlou

veng said:


> yes i have a pic of peanut i will ask hubby to scan it tonight so i can post it


Bless love the name peanut used to call mine pickled onion  can't wait to see the pic


----------



## *~Nic~*

Little pic of Grace for you all - isn't she so scrummy!!!!!!!



Shes in bed now - so tired and grumpy and needs to recharge the batteries!

Veng I used to call Grace peanut at in the early scans that what she looked like!! 

Kelly - Good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting

JAG - Im sure restless legs can be helped by eating banana? or is that cramps? or try stretching them before going to bed, Im sure there was a thread on here somewhere ages ago (when I was pregnant) I got them a little hilst pregnant - drives you nuts doesnt it.

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

*~Nic~* said:


> Little pic of Grace for you all - isn't she so scrummy!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> x


Ah such a cutie


----------



## Just a girl

~Nic~
I have bananas here so I will def have one before bed - it is so horrible!
Love the pic of Grace and her unique way of using the Bumboo 

Veng  
How great you get an extra scan and your dr sounds lovely 

Jade 
You say its going quick for me, I hate to say it lady but your only 3 weeks behind me 

Lou 
I think I was feeling the bum last night and feet - had really strong movements one of them even made me jump


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou
> I think I was feeling the bum last night and feet - had really strong movements one of them even made me jump


Bet it was then hun, I love it


----------



## Just a girl

I think the amount of activity I was getting last night wasn't helping with trying to get to sleep though!   Need to get used to this feeling though don't we 
Is this your last week at work?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> I think the amount of activity I was getting last night wasn't helping with trying to get to sleep though!  Need to get used to this feeling though don't we
> Is this your last week at work?


I think its our bodies ways of preparing us for the broken sleep hun, yes last week at work only 2.5days to go woopeeee....


----------



## Just a girl

I bet you can't wait to finish now - I've got 5 weeks, 2 days and counting   and have a nice long weekend next one for my bday,

Best go my friend has just arrived, have a good afternoon ladies chat soon xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

It will fly by Hayley my friend told me to keep a 'chuff chart' basically a countdown chart and I did and now I only have 2.5days left  

Enjoy your afternoon xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
gr8 news about kelly she txt me too   i think due to her PE they`ll give her a c section  
thanks for all your kind wishes hunnies  
bleeding sort of stopped well today anyway , just hoping lil one grows for fridays scan   its been very emotional couple of days so just popped on to see how you all are xxxx 
i know this sounds horrible but i hope if lil ones not gonna grow for it to go now instead of later in pregnancy cos i think it will be more upsetting further down the line xx


----------



## veng

big   Vikki i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I really hope both lo's are fine hun but I can understand what you mean


----------



## Skybreeze

Thinking of you Vikki, I do hope the twin 2 is ok. Sending lots of hugs.

*Nic*.. So when are you DR? have you got any dates yet?

Yey Kelly is going to have to babies.... I knew it wouldnt be long now. So exciting. Good luck sweetie.

Well first sniff done ladies, very uneventfull.. Have bit of a headache, but that could be a cold coming. Just about to do my next one now. 

Thanks for wishing me lots of luck.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie great news that you have done the first sniff and your about to do the second one, did it make you sneeze?


----------



## Skybreeze

No it doesnt make me sneeze, well not yet! Just have a tiny headache.


----------



## vikki75

natalie woo hoo your`ve started again    good luck hunnie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Skybreeze said:


> No it doesnt make me sneeze, well not yet! Just have a tiny headache.


Plenty of water hun to keep hydrated


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Vikki!

Lou.. I have a 2 liter bottle in my figde full of water..... The plan is to drink that at least every day.

I have my weigh in tonight at ww.... Wont be good this week, been out twice for a indian (my fav!) and a La tasca... So not expecting mircales.


----------



## Leicesterlou

You never know though Nat, I remember I used to count the syns/points and squeeze in indian food etc  honey


----------



## watn1

I have just read back on all your chatter and I can't remember a thing   I'm loosing my head  

 Nat! Thats great news.. Not about your headache mind    i love La tasca  

Hayley - Poor you! I hope you get those feet sorted, Hopefully the banana will help.. DP gets irritable feet and does my head in! He calls them the Wiggles  

Nic - Aaaah Look at Grace she is soooooooooooo cute!! I want her  

Lou - I bet the last stage of PG just drags on and on and on!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait.... NOT! I have not felt a thing since yesterday not a sausage   I even lay flat for a bit last night giving him a poke but he didn't want to play   I know he's OK as i've had a little listen to him on the Doppler this morning and he sounded like he was having a fight with himself in there  

Vikki -    for your little bubba's that they will both hold out... I understand what you mean about it happening now as I felt the same when I thought I had M/C'd

Jade - Loving the dream   I know I had a dream about you lot last night.. & I woke up thinking ahaha can't wait to tell you's but now I have no idea what it was   Also no nothing sorted on DPs son he's still grounded and will remain grounded untill his 2 week are up.  

Veng - Aaaah stuff your work! Who cares what they say your PG   

Sally - I believe in Ghosts for sure! My cousin was born at 28 weeks and had lots of problems even after coming home, I can't remember exactly but it was something about her getting too hot.. Anyway my aunt had conked out on the sofa while uncle was out and didn't wake up for her rountine check.. She woke up in a panic and went upstairs Chelsea's face was all red and stuff but someone had taken her blanket off her and put it over the side of the cot   My aunt swears blind its true and probably saved Chels from some kind of attacks she used to have when she got hot. 

Just took D the vet.. He told me it's nothing to worry about that she might be a little stressed   Maybe all the shouting thats been going on the last week effected her   So at present she is upstairs sitting next to me upside down legs in the air looking very pleased with herself.. Normally she stays in the kitchen. 

Huuummm maybe I remembered more then I thought.xx


----------



## Skybreeze

The thing is Lou I didnt count the points... I didnt save any either!!!   It was a last mintue meal out on friday night with friends.... Mind you I thought I did terrible last week but managed to lose 3lb! A lb would be lovely tonight! 

How did you get on with SW?? How much did you lose?


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole.. So glad your doggy is ok.   Bless her with stress!


----------



## sallyanne1

Yay for kelly   

Nic grace is beautiful  

NIcole how spooky  

Sky glad the first sniff went ok hun

Took ds to dr's and he has another ear nfection and on yet more antibiotics. He has been reffered back to ENT about it too


----------



## Leicesterlou

Skybreeze said:


> The thing is Lou I didnt count the points... I didnt save any either!!!  It was a last mintue meal out on friday night with friends.... Mind you I thought I did terrible last week but managed to lose 3lb! A lb would be lovely tonight!
> 
> How did you get on with SW?? How much did you lose?


Natalie I have done both WW and SW and found SW easier but everybody is different I lost a total of 13lbs never actually hit that stone mark  3lb for last week is good so even a maintain will be good honey give yourself some credit  

Nicole don't worry too much you will get bigger and feel your lo more and more hun, yes it can drag but then at the same time I can't believe I only have 4 weeks left on Friday  Glad your dogs ok hun

Sally at least ENT should sort out DS's ear infection I suffered as a child so I know how painful they can be


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Ahh your dolce is all happy up with mummy, my dog is only ever happy when she is practically sat on you   I started to feel my bubs lots from about 21 weeks so it will get more and more! 
Love the wiggles, made me lol!

Vikki -   Completely understand what you mean hunny 

Nat -  Yay you have started   , I wouldn't worry about your little treats this week, I think you deserve it knowing whats coming up with treatment, and having good food with good friends is a must to get you through   Really wishing you loads of luck hunny 

Sal - Your poor son 

Lou - A chuff chart - I would make one but I'd feel a bit bad on my poor friend who is not looking forward to me going, at the moment there are only me and her that do our job so we only have eachother to moan too but as I'm only down the road I said she come every lunch time if she needs to!

I'm popping into work this afternoon as its the leaving party for the teen parent group, wish me luck that there is no full scale girl scraps after weeks going on's!

Ahhh my friend has just text to say that I need to be ready for 6.45pm on Sunday 5th April as she and another friend are taking me out to dinner for my bday, hmmmm I'm suspecting they are up to stuff though, sounds a bit strange as there are no other details!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley how sweet of your friend to text to say they are treating you.  With regards to work are you not getting a replacement then hun?  No wonder the other girl is dreading you leaving maybe a chuff chart at home then


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley they might have a stripper planned for you


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Hayley they might have a stripper planned for you


Yes cause it is your 30th hey


----------



## Just a girl

sallyanne1 said:


> Hayley they might have a stripper planned for you


  I don't think I could think of anything worse whilst sobar - errrr yuck!



Leicesterlou said:


> Hayley how sweet of your friend to text to say they are treating you. With regards to work are you not getting a replacement then hun? No wonder the other girl is dreading you leaving maybe a chuff chart at home then


They are but she's not starting till after I leave and we never had anything to do with the recruitment which is unusual as normally we show the candidates round so we can get a feel for them and they spend time in a session so we can see how they relate to the parents and children but it didn't happen this time so my poor friend hasn't even met the women who she will working with yet!


----------



## Just a girl

Leicesterlou said:


> sallyanne1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley they might have a stripper planned for you
> 
> 
> 
> Yes cause it is your 30th hey
Click to expand...

Hey stop it now!!! Your making me scared - I  they don't!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley that;s not very good surely the new girl needs to shadow you for at least a week  

   re the stripper....


----------



## Just a girl

You'd think so wouldn't you 

Right I'm off again now - need to pop to tesco's for tonights tea before going to the ending party as it seems we have a decorating party going on to get the nursery finished today, as we have dp's friend's wife is coming after work, so I'm gonna do us a nice mexican dinner to keep em going!

Bye ladies x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bye Hayley yummy mexican, I;m off now too  for today girls


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh i have never had a mexican   I might have to find one round here.

Im soooooo tired today   And i feel very sick   Prob coz im tired


----------



## *~Nic~*

aww Vikki   My way of thinking is same as you. Got fingers tightly crossed for friday   

Lots of talk about food....yummy! I've never had mexican either.  We have stir fry tonight - special recipe - its delicious!

Hayley -   god I would be mortified if someone got me a stripper - especially if I was sober and very pregnant. Would wet myself laughing if it happened to someone else though   

Natalie - I start dreg tomorrow. Dreading the headaches, last time I got them really bad but I was downregging for ages as my recipient wasnt ready and had to have another bleed.  I should get a bleed sunday I reckon so will call Lister monday to book baseline....Lena provisionally booked it for friday 3rd but I think it may be bit before that.

Nic - Dolce getting a bit spoilt.....they get used to it you know....(keep him away from nasty stepson! - you dont think hes being nasty when no ones looking do you?)   for Dolce  

S'pose I better get butt in gear and get chopping veg for dinner. Been out with my 'baby' friends this afternoon - 5 babies all same age and they are so cute together, Grace knackered and asleep in her car seat still   She was right showing off today, always wants to stand and dance  

xxxx


----------



## veng

i had fast food mexican today tacobell ,i had chicken soft taco and nachos with meat and cheese i had never  tryed mexican intill i met DH but i realy like a nice mexican Resturant,is better than tacobell thats more fast food,


----------



## veng

peanut 13mm


----------



## sallyanne1

Awwwwwwwwwww veng    beautiful pic


----------



## watn1

Aaaaah Veng - Check that out! It really does only seem like yesterday that I was sat looking at our little bean on a scan the same  

Lou - Was meaning to ask you where you went for your 3D scan? I've seen one online in Leicester for Window to the womb wondering if its the same place? 

I love Taco's..... I could just eat some


----------



## veng

thanks sally and nicole i can't belive looking at yours nicole my little peanut will look like that soon


----------



## watn1

Its really amazing watching how quickly they change.. When I look at all the scan pictures together its hard to comprehend just how quickly he has developed.. My 8 week scan was still just a blob but 10 weeks there was a moving baby.. Then 12 weeks a bigger one.. & this last 16 one we seen fingers, winky and all sorts   Can't wait for the next... 3 Weeks tomorrow and counting


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

Veng - Great pic hun - we have a lovely mexican in town, a bit pricey but worth it!

Nicole - You crazy scan lady , it does feel like ages ago I got to see my wriggly bubba but soon enough I can see it every day 

Sal - I'm with you on the tiredness 

~Nic~ I too would be laughing it were to happen to anyone else too, hmmmm theres a saying thats just popped into my head, 'what goes around, comes around'..................... 

I can't wait to get some news off Kelly tomorrow - its so exciting!

Well the teen parents ending party happened without any problems, they were all there and seemed to be getting on, its so crazy as some of texts that were flying round last week were viscious but hey if they aren't threatening to beat eachother up then thats a good thing!  I was also really shocked as I got 2 bunches of flowers and 2 cards from them and a card and a box of chocolates from the older group who I don't work with anymore since they moved from my group about 2 years ago!


----------



## Just a girl

I CANT SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - Was meaning to ask you where you went for your 3D scan? I've seen one online in Leicester for Window to the womb wondering if its the same place?


Nicole I went here http://www.seeyourbaby.co.uk/ its a ladies house but she was very good and got the free heartbeat teddy that Dh takes away with him, would definately recommend hun

Veng love the scan pic of peanut hun

Hayley hope you got some sleep I have been awake since 4am feel ok now but I;m sure I will feel it later....

How is everybody else today?


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley i went to bed just after half 8 and was asleep just after 9   Im still flippin tired though   Nice you got some flowers etc  

Veng on your next scan peanut will lok like a proper baby   

Vikki how are you feeling hun?

Cant wait to hear kelly's news   

Lou how are you today? 

Well i went to boots really early hoping it would be quiet to get my fudgie cream and it was packed   But least i have it now. Then my friend at school said she had some i could have had coz she not used it   Ah well.
Waiting in for the auto glass man to come and fix my chip in my windscreen. Its been in it since the day i brought the car 3 yrs ago just never got round to gettin it fixed   And im waiting for the grab rail for the back of dh's bike so i got something to hold onto when we go out


----------



## Leicesterlou

I;m good thanks Sally glad you got your fudgie cream hun


----------



## sallyanne1

I cant remember when i last had that and im blaming dh for it totally even though he isnt suffering And he best not think im rubbin in any cream 4 him


----------



## Hopeful J

[email protected] fudgie cream ahhh at least that should help  

Morning girls 

Ok so i texted Kells this morning at about 9 and she was 3rd to go in  so just waiting for news now - am so excited for her i cant believe she gets to meet the bubbas today  

what is it with pregnancy making you an early riser? i find it hard to stay in bed past 6.30 at the latest  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh how exciting come on Kelly lets hear about those babies hun....

Jade I reckon its babies way of getting us ready for being Mummy's....

Sally LOL about having to rub his cream in


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade that was the worst thing about being pregnant. Being so tired but not being able to sleep  

Lou dh has had his lot for this yr   

Auto glass just rang n he sounds lovely on the phone   Best make sure my hair looks nice  . Watch him be abou 90 yrs old   Just hope i dont stand there itching


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Auto glass just rang n he sounds lovely on the phone  Best make sure my hair looks nice . Watch him be abou 90 yrs old  Just hope i dont stand there itching


----------



## Hopeful J

Sally now that would be sexy  

LOL Lou i bleeding hope not - was saying to DP yesterday i   Remy's sleep pattern changes by the time she's born as she seem to wake up at very inconvenient times   

x


----------



## sallyanne1

HUm he is here and he is only little and alot oler than dh   Mind you dh is only 28  

Well ladies you never guess what i just found  Got my eldest dd's coat to put in the wash coz she was moaning this morning it was dirty and there was a condom in the pocket    Not the first time i have found one but last time she said it was her friends so i told her i would give it to her friends mum   Its a flavoured one   I only asked her the other day if i need to get her on the pill n she said no n maybe thats why ?? She is totally honest with me and i have no reason to disbelieve her if i ask her she will tell me if its hers ( i know i sound dead nieve sp?) but we have that sort of relationship and if she was doing "it" ( i cant say it coz its my dd   ) then at least she is being safe and nothing i will say will stop her. Although thretanin to cut off her b/f's ****** might help


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh Dear Sally!!!! well i supppose she's at least being sensible  - so you gonna grill her when she gets in? 

Its amazing how much you try to hide as a kid - i would move heaven and earth to not let my mum find out i smoked then i'd go and leave me **** in my bag etc   lol


----------



## vikki75

morning girls 
sally i had the same with my eldest about a month ago i just stuck her on the pill   im forever finding condoms in the most weirdest places lol   but my dd did tell me when she "did it ! " even though i thought id be ok with it i still freaked out  
lou you next hun ,   cant wait to here the news from kelly no belly  
jade how ya doing this morning   
big   to everyone ,
me well still bleeding but im now seeing a pattern !! it seems like i bleed fresh red after a pessary has been inserted like later afternoon  so i think ill ask for the gestrone i think thats wat its called injections   just praying i got good news tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Viks  

well i went on the pill at 15 but that was because my period pains were HORRENDOUS (mum used to hav to call ambulance  ) but to be honest i was never really into the opposite sex - was more interested in smoking - hanging out where i shouldnt have been and driving   i bet my mum wishes it was just sex she had to deal with  

am ok hun just downing some lemon and hot water as i had this horrible scratchy throat all week  

You ok other then the bleed?

what time you in tomorrow hun? 

x


----------



## sallyanne1

Well even though her friends and bf smoke i know she doesnt and i ask her quite alot if i need to get her on the pill and she does say no so i trust her. But boy am i gonna milk this one   her bf walks her back from school so im gonna have so much fun with this. Thankfully he isnt a normal 17yr old he is more like a 10yr old  

Vikki i wonder if its coz you are up and about and you may have an irretable cervix ?


----------



## vikki75

Jade im leaving my house tomorrow at 730 cos we gonna drive an you know wat he traffiks like going through finsbury park seven sisters etc... we got to be there by 955 am , sorry your not feeling good hun i hate sore throats ! 
you sounded naughty when you were younger lol i wasnt in to boys either to be honest was more into music smoking having a luagh with friends in the park after hours lol etc... that seems like a life time away now wow 17 18 yrs ago it makes me feel old!!!!
Sal i asked if it was my cervix an when she checked my cervix she sed there closed an looks fine   so i dont know an even in the scan she cant see where its coming from ?? wierd i cant do anything straight forward !! lol


----------



## sallyanne1

Are u sure its coming from there? Is it worth putting the pesseries up the back door just to see how that goes?

Im so tired i could fall asleep. Dont know whats wrong with me   I feel another early nite coming


----------



## Hopeful J

ok hunny well i'm gonna text you in the morning anyway but good luck    

Oh yes i was naughty  - i started driving at 15 and was forever being summonsed (sp) for driving without license etc i had 12 bleedin points b4 i even had a provisional!! but other than that and smoking i wasnt too bad - never disrespected my mum or dad and was generally tidy and helped out - when i was at home   but ironically enough my biggest dread was coming home pregnant   so i never had sex!! 

Sally you guys sound like you have a lovely relationship hun   yeah i'd play with her boyfriend as well mwahahahahahaha bless him i bet he's gonna wish the ground will swallow him up  

xx


----------



## vikki75

@ jade for the points tut tut lol , ok hun ill will txt you the news promise with a photo too lol xx
Sal it defo coming from there it turns the pessary brown yuk sorry tmi i dunno, hopefully it stops , regards to you dd bf lol im glad you get to see your dd bf i dont my dd wont bring him to the house i think once ive seen himm!!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade    you are soooo naughty   

Vikki we see too much of dd's bf   he stops here most weekends n he is coming away with us too


----------



## vikki75

SAL lol bless , it nice your dd feels comfortable bringing  home to you mine i dont know wat she thinks lol must think we gonna interigate him or something lol


----------



## sallyanne1

Im suprised she trusts him near me coz im a torment n he calls me milf to his mates


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls 

Vikki I agree can't you try the back door hun see what happens then maybe there is something that irritates you hun    Hoping your scan is all good tomorrow   

I agree with most comments about the teenagers I was more interested in being with my friends and getting drunk rather than boys....


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahhhhhh have eaten too much as usual and i feel like i'm going to pop  

lol Lou am hoping my girls the same - although i'd rather she didnt do anything naughty   I dont think her daddy will be having any of it  

How's Georgia today??

Am itching to call/text Kelly but dont want to bother her  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Jade bless you for eating too much I am having a curry later and can't wait  Georgia is fine she has received a baby gym from my work http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Price-K4562-Rainforest-Gym/dp/B000FFL58Q how fab is that. I am sure Kelly will text once she is back on the ward there may have been some emergency c-sections I guess I would leave it for another couple of hours before texting her hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Rang dd at school and it is hers      Im gutted coz i trusted her and she is my baby no matter what age she is    I cant tell dh he will go mad


----------



## Hopeful J

ahh Lou i'm gonna make a curry too  

oh that's so lovely from your work   i bet these lot dont even notice lol

nah i wont text her but i wanna LOL i wanna see the babieeeeeeeeees 

Oh Sally hun   at least she was honest with you - i'd keep it away from DH if i were you - my daddy still doesnt know i have sex   but honestly hun she told you that's the main thing - she could have lied


----------



## sallyanne1

i suppose least she is being safe. Im not ready to be a grandma yet.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally yes I think its good she has told you the truth, I guess I would say speak with her about maybe going on the pill or something similar hun, but at least she is being responsible hey

Jade so our girls are going to be enjoying a good old curry then.....


----------



## Hopeful J

Sally hunny    i cant imagine how you feel babes am just glad you 2 can talk to eachother but you're right - she's being careful which is the main thing xxxxx

Oh yes Lou - i'm even gona make it from scratch (i bet it comes out poop now) xx


----------



## sallyanne1

She will b at the nurse tomorrow   i can imagine she wont want to come home after school ! 

I had a craving for curry when pregnant with freya and she loves curry now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Oh yes Lou - i'm even gona make it from scratch (i bet it comes out poop now) xx


Well you beat me then cause I am using a jar adding beef, onions, mushrooms and a few other bits, bet yours will be lovely


----------



## sallyanne1

right which one is doin my tea


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> right which one is doin my tea


You can come to me but I must warn you my sauce is a jar not homemade like Jades  will be a spicy one as going to add more see what happens hey with baby.....


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly's Bubbas are here!

My text read 
'Pheobe and Mason born at 10.55am, Mason is tih us and Phoebe in special care for a bit'

Ahhhh how cool is that?

Its taken me ages to post that, my laptop been playing up!


----------



## wishing4miracle

kelly-congrates lovey


----------



## Leicesterlou

OH fab news

Kelly  on the birth of Pheobe and Mason hope Phoebe joins you soon hun


----------



## Hopeful J

[fly]Congratulations[/fly]


----------



## Just a girl

Hey lovelies,
I'm so tired and fluffy headed, my eyes are stinging but when I try to have nap - guess what ? I can't sleep so hope your all ok! xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

awwww Hayley   you must have an active mind hunny! i find when i cant sleep i try to stay awake if that makes sense? coz you can garuntee if i wanna stay awake for something i'll fall asleep and vice versa!


----------



## Skybreeze

So happy for you Kelly!
Natalie xxx​


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - In a crazy sort of way yes it does make sense  

I have a henight to go on in about 3 weeks time and I've just found out the theme is air hostesses as the bride to be works for virgin as trolley dolley, hmmmmm I think I may just get a hat or something, not sure how an AnnSummers sexy air hostess dress is gonna look strecthed over a 8mth pregnant belly


----------



## Hopeful J

oooooh that'd be sexy Hayley


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Exactly!!!!!!!!! 

Lou - I just see on ** its your bday on Sat, is this your real bday or just a fake ** bday (as some people make em up!) If so what you got planned? Anything nice?

Right I think I'm gonna try go sleep for a while so catch you's all later! xxx


----------



## veng

congrates Kelly


----------



## *~Nic~*

Congratulations Kelly and DH   Well done and hope Phoebe joins Mason soon  

Jade - your profile pic comment - fat all over   WHERE?? You have a lovely bump, not seeing any fat though love!

Hayley - ha ha no definately do not wear the outfit!!  

Hi to all else.

Sal - might be a long shot but by any chance are you preggers? I always get super super tired when I am in early stages of pregnancy.......I remember you saying you'd   at the right time this month....

OK I started sniffing today   feel like af going to arrive today but really dont think thats possible, I got bad belly ache  

x


----------



## wishing4miracle

sally- 

nic~-not long now  where you at??

im feeling rather  about everything today  bloomin ttc nat and I WANT TODO TX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Sleep tight Hayley baby  


Nic my fingers feel huge - my ass legs and arms feel huge am just huge!!   but wouldnt change it for the world naturally    

Ahh congrats on sniffing hun!!  

Sal i was thinking the same thing you know could it be a bubba on the way.........

 W4M you ladies will have footy teams if you carry on! lol 

xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hopeful-you aint fat you pg 

heres me at 27+3 










oh i miss the bump


----------



## Skybreeze

Nic.... Yey you started!!! I have a huge headache!!! Are you feeling positive about this cycle? I havent got any feeling of AF at the moment, I so know its going to be late!

W4M.... Ah hun, when do you plan more tx?? What a lovely bump you had!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-when we got the funds to.ive already told dh im going to start putting money in one of my other accounts


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly wohoo congratulations. Cant wait to see a pic of the lush pair     

on the pregnancy thing t has crossed my mind but i always get my hopes up and dh has such a low count. Sometimes think i have the symptoms just because i did it round the right time but then af turns up. Plus i only have 1 tube so dont know which side i ov from  

Nic yay for startin hun  

w4m you were huge


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL!!! You will get there hun, We still havent got all the money for this cycle. We have 1k so far!... Thankfully the lister offered us a payment plan if we need ICSI, Blasts and freezing.


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-ah yes weve done that before acouple of the cycle.we only put about £700 up front last time i think.how much is icsi and fee now.i think we paid about 1300 last time

sally -  ah well heres my before csection pic,dont laugh,rough as 










a beach ball up me top call the boys


----------



## sallyanne1

How did you walk??


----------



## Skybreeze

W4M... ICSI is £1255, blasts £560 and freezing is £850. We are hoping we dont need ICSI this time, and as for blasts that all depends on how many eggs/embies... And we have never had and embies frozen. First time we only had 2 embies, second time the 3 embies left were grade 2's. 

Loving your bump, I am surprise you could stand up with that bump!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

it was horrible towards the end.couldnt wear a bra from about 4months as it was so uncomfy   was off sick from 20wks because of spd,and was house bound   all worth it though and hoping for more miracles  

sky-icsis gone up alittle then


----------



## Skybreeze

You poor thing w4m, Would you have double ET again?? Just imagine 2 sets of twins!!! Girls next time I think


----------



## wishing4miracle

ooooohhhh yeah hoping for 2 et.we onky norm get 2 embies a time.are they giving you set


----------



## Skybreeze

Havent got a clue.... If we have blasts then they want us to have SET. But I am not sure.. We have a 76% chance of pregnancy with blasts regardless of 1 or 2 being put back. If we have a 3det then we will have 2. 

My head says have just one my heart is saying 2. See what we come up with when it gets here. We may not even have a choice.


----------



## Just a girl

W4M - Wow your gorgous bump was so impressive, I think I have officially have Bemp Envy   
Good luck with your saving up for tx but fingers crossed you won't need to save as your ttc au natural   !

Nat - Hows sniffing going? Fingers crossed you won't need ICSI this time hun , its so expensive isn't it?  

Sal - Ooo more fingers crossed for you then hun that AF won't be showing up this month   

Jade - I still didn't sleep, I'm now troughing my way through a box of Cabdurys Roses chocolates  

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I have seriously lost the plot    took dd number2 for her HPV jab n its not until tomorrow and i even have a reminder in my phone to tell me its tomorrow   Luckily they did it 4 me   

We have to pay £600 for drugs and extra £900 for icsi   but after 9yrs of no natural bfp im not gettin my hopes up or i will just cry when af turns up


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-hmmm im hoping theyll still do a 2 et and not one for me.thats if we get 2.so you saving for blast and freezing aswell then??we put on our forms ages ago no to freezing  

sally-when you straing tx??nxt cycle??

jag-thanks lovey


----------



## sallyanne1

W4M we were gonna go next cycle but with freya and her eczema we have decided to put it off for a little while. Im really enjoying freya. I never got to bond properly with lily because i had really bad pnd so i wanna enjoy her a little while longer. I sorta got it into my head i only had until i was 36 to es so quick..... but dh said we could save for our own tx if im not ready and if we do that then i will do another donation cycle coz i feel if i dont do es then im lettins a woman down iykwim   I do want another im just a bit scared of feeling like i did on last tx. Not sure poor dh would stick around coz i was that bad  

Had a chat to dd   or should i say i talked she listened. Told her i was disapointed that she didnt come to me. I only asked her a few days ago if she needed to be on the pill and it was "no mum dont be daft" But dh was there   But i said she didnt have to say that she was having s..... just she wanted to go on the pill. I told her im not happy but cant stop her and at the end of the day im proud of her for being careful. Part of me thinks maybe she was hoping that i would find it coz she didnt have to tell me face to face. I dont know how long its been going on and i dont want to either! No nurse at the dr's tomorrow so it will be monday now   just hope she doesnt start af before then but she isnt due till next week. ( yes i keep track n have done for a while   )


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies, 

  I can't believe I have missed all the news today  

Kelly - Wow, Congratulations on your twinnies I can't wait to see pic's  

This is just a short post sorry, I'm not feeling well   Been in bed all day not sure if i've got a bad cold, Hayfever or oregnancy congestion or all in one  

I was woken up this morning to a delivery driver, He just said "I've got a delivery for you" I was expecting a parcel today so thought it was that. Anyway, out come 2 men from the van and brought 5 huge boxes.. I was like.. Erm think you've got the wrong house   He was like it's for Mr S from Mama's and Papa's..... It is only our baby furniture that is not due for another 6 weeks and wasn't even meant to come from mama's and papa's. I think something has gone horribly wrong as we haven't even paid for it, bar a small deposit I told him this and he just said  "Not my problem" I tried to call M&P and they said its all paid for    They even wanted to know if I wanted them to put it up  

Will catch up tomorrow.xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG woman take it n run    Why on earth did you ring them i wouldnt   If they say its paid for its thier problem they are out of pocket hun not yours   Sorry your not feeling well     Try propping your pillows up a bit in ged hunni  

MB


----------



## MD

Hey Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me posting on your thread, I have just had my bloods back and should be able to egg share got my 1st consultation in April. I am just wondering if anybody could tell me - on average how long does it take to be matched to the lady you are donating to?

Any advice/past experience greatly appreciated.

Thanks xx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies - Oh look its stupid o'clock in the morning and therefore I'm up - my feet are to blame but I'm wide awake too so its FF and Sex and the City to the rescue! 

MDanady - Hiya and welcome  
Oooh how exciting for you, my clinic did things a little differently and I had my first consultation at the beginning of May and then had bloods taken, one of them took about 6 weeks to come back and then it was about another 2/3 weeks from then to get matched.  All in all it was about 3 months from consultation to getting started on treatment and my treatment lasted 5 weeks, It all felt like an eternity at the time but looking back it flew by! Of course I had these girlies to get me through it all too   

Nicole - Oh poorly you  lots fresh fruit, lucozade and yummy comfort food!  Oooo bonus about the furntiture and like Sal said 'take it and run' , would anyone in yours or dp's families of phoned up and paid for it as a surprise for you both?  Just think of all the lovely clothes you can get Kaden with the money you have saved! 

Sal - We clearly think a like hey   Sal did you maage to sleep during your pregnancies hun?


----------



## sallyanne1

MD you are usually matched pretty quick hun     Good luck  

JAG what time did you get up   I think my last pregnancy was the worst. I even brought an mp3 and downloaded classical music on it for when i woke at 3am  

Well AF turned up today early which means i prob ov'd earlier than thought so i guess i have to try again


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki-lots of luck for today   hope your scan goes well and both babies hbs ect are there


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been chatty....

Vikki  for your scan this morning hun  

Hayley yes its my real b/day tomorrow hun not alot planned Dh has got some work to do in my Mum's garden so we are going there in the morning and she is cooking us a breakfast yummy, besides that see how the day goes and how tired etc I feel, hope you have caught up on some sleep hun  

W4M my god you were big at 27 weeks hun.... and the one before your c-section your bump is so low

Sally you never know hun when is AF due?

Morning to everybody I have missed  my last day at work today


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki thinking of you today hun       

Lou af is here this morning hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Lou af is here this morning hun


Oh dear sorry to hear that Sally    On a positive note though not long till your holiday


----------



## *~Nic~*

Sally -   at af!

W4M - Im going to find a bump pic off just after Id been induced to compare with your humungous bump  

Vikki -   hope all goes well today  

Lou - Happy birthday for tomorrow

Natalie - any sign of af? I still got belly ache but af shouldnt be here till sunday

Hugs to all

x


----------



## sallyanne1

im not upset about it coz i knew i couldnt be. Plus i had been on really strong antibiotics for my sinusitis so good job really as you dont know what they can do


----------



## *~Nic~*

right cant find the pics DH took when I was in hospital after being induced but found one from when I was 37weeks and 3days pregnant........doesnt really compare to your mountanous bump 



I really miss my bump  (hopefully have another one soon )


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> im not upset about it coz i knew i couldnt be. Plus i had been on really strong antibiotics for my sinusitis so good job really as you dont know what they can do


Sally glad you feel ok about it hun 

Nic love your bump pic


----------



## sallyanne1

Nic your bump was lovely hunni   Mine hasnt got that big with my last 2 pregnancies   I wanted to be huge but dh only has little babies so little bump. I miss my bump loads too


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies,

I managed a couple of more hours kip earlier which is good and I feel a bit more human today which is good as I have loads to do today!

Vikki - Good luck for today hun, thinking of you    

~Nic~ -   Nice bump pic , how much did you Grace weigh on arrival?

Sal - Damn that pesty AF, do you suffer with yours or is it true (and please tell me its true ) that they get lighter and less painful after childbirth? (I so hope so )

Lou -   Enjoy your last day at work, I hope they spoil you and get you some lovely presents   and Happy Birthday for tomorow - you can't beat a decent cooked breakie (especially if someone else makes it for you )
So will you still be posting on here when your at home?

Nicole - Hope your feeling better today?  Any more surprise deliveries 

Nat - Hows you my lovely? 

Veng - I hope you better too and didn't feel pushed into retunring to work too quickly! Are your girls on holiday for Easter soon?  

Jade - Where have you dissapeared too lady? 

Busy one for us today, we're going to collect the new carpet I picked yesterday and I'm finally getting DP to Ikea to get the wardrobe and drawers and then DP's friend is coming to cut the carpet in for us when he has finished work, so the furniture may just even get put up today tonight too (If i whinge enough anyway )

Hope I haven't missed anyone out? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Lou -  Enjoy your last day at work, I hope they spoil you and get you some lovely presents  and Happy Birthday for tomorow - you can't beat a decent cooked breakie (especially if someone else makes it for you )
> So will you still be posting on here when your at home?


Thanks Hayley, glad you have had some sleep honey, yes I will still be popping on from home hun so will be able to keep in touch with you all


----------



## Hopeful J

Morniing girlies  

I been at the vets with my kittykat   he's gone in for the chop - worming and de-fleaing as the dirty little tom keeps roaming around and bringing back all sorts   had to hold him while the vet poked him around and stuck a thermometer up his bum he was really crying i felt like crying too!   got him settled and left him there so will have to get him later - he's gonna hate me!  

W4M [email protected] bump   you sure there were only 2 in there?  

Oh Hayley hunny   did u sleep last night? 

whinge away darling its the only way to get stuff done LOL although i find threatening to do it myself gets him moving at the mo  

Lou  yay for last day!!! iam so jealous  

Nic dont knock it hun - you could always send mamas & papas to my house  

*Nic* awww @ ur old bump you'll have a new one soon hun  

That goes for you too Nat!    

MDandy welcome hun 

Sally sorry af turned up     glad you talked things through with DD xxx

Vengy you ok?  

Havent heard from Viks yet i hope she's ok    

Ok i always bl**dy forget someone   but   to everyone xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Jade I;m sure your cat will be fine hun and won't blame you.

Right I;m off girls so if I don't get back later will be back over the weekend or Monday have a good ones xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Seeya Lou  

Enjoy your weekend hun xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Still waiting to go to Ikea! 

Kell asked me to post an announcement on the main board for her - heres the link lovelies xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=187794.0


----------



## wishing4miracle

anyone know when vikki having scan


----------



## Hopeful J

Had a text off viks and all is well  i think the bleeding was coming from behind one of the sacs but she said everythings ok - no doubt she'll be on here soon   xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Its such good news for Vikki - well pleased for her!

Congratulations hunny    xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

yay


----------



## Hopeful J

You and me both Hayley its such a relief 

x


----------



## Just a girl

Most annoyed - its been nice weather here all week but today it has decided to **** down with rain which means we can't get the carpet or any of the furniture as we have to tie it all onto the roof of dp's van as its too small for it go in the back     

So what are everyones plans for the weekend?

Jade - Its horrible having to leave pets at the vet isn't it? I could of   when I left my dog to get spade, she looked at me all hurt and confused as I was walking out as if to say why are you leaving me here - it broke my heart - OMG how am I ever going to leave my baby when it gets here


----------



## veng

thats good news vikki glad everythings ok 

im good my cold is slowly going ,my girls have spring break not easter hoildays they are off 3rd apil go back 13th april


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley i felt so bad! the vet had me holding him while he took his temp etc (thru the backdoor   ) i felt so horrible   it'll be better in the long run is what i have to tell myself as he keeps getting fleas  

Oh sorry bout your furniture hun you must be extremely peeved  

No plans for the weekend really - am having a girly day shopping with mum tomorrow so that should be nice i just have to make sure i dont over spend as usual   then gotta clean out my bedroom and get rid of old shoes etc ready for decorating booooorrring

what you up to?

Hey Veng   glad you feel better hun - where abouts do you live then lady? 

xxx


----------



## veng

i live in east anglia in suffolk hubys american in the USAF ,
we have Craigs parents over for the weekend so im trying to do some tidying  there living in paris for this year then back to the states PA


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahhh ok for some reason i thought you were in the states   lol

xx


----------



## veng

we will have to move nov 2010 im hoping to stay close to home but with the USAF they could send us anywhere


----------



## Hopeful J

oh hunny   well fingers crossed they wont send u far hun   very admirable job your dh has i must say

i wanted to joing the army but my dad was having NONE of it  

x


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies  
as your heard from jadey bum everything s ok im so pleased we even heard the babies heart beats! it was amazing   120bpm .. the small one is growing an looking good but the bleed came from as jade sed behind its sac   but hopefully fingers crossed thats the end of it , only thing is my con sed that the epa shouldnt of by any means gave me a internal the other day tut tut   but alls well though  
Jade your puddy cat well be ok but be rather pi$$ed with you when he realises his nuts are gone !!! lol 
everyone esle  
so pleased about kelly


----------



## Hopeful J

Viks any piccies?  

ahh am so so so glad for you hun hopefully you can relax now - that being said you never really relax - just swap one worry for another! 

Oh he's gonna hate me   leaving here just before 4 to get him so i better stop and get him some treats etc lol 

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki -  did you get another scan pic??


----------



## watn1

Jade   Sorry about your cat   Dolce was not best pleased at the thermo up her rear the other day either! I'd fall to pieces if I had to leave her there..  

Hayley - Bummer about the furniture   We are just about to head off to Ikea now to see whats around I smashed a pic frame so need a new one.

Lou - Thanks for the link i'll check it out.. Bet it feels weird that thats the end of work. 

MDandy - It doesn't take long to be matched at all.. I was matched twice in the one month as the first lad pulled out but the very next day I was lined up with someone else.. It all moved so fast once yor read to go.. Good luck with your cycle.x

Vikki - Thats such great news.. I bet you are sooo relieved. I had a bleed behind and around our babies sac too at the beginning and he is just fine. Its great that its still growing, It ay of just implanted later then the other.x

Nic/Sally/Veng/W4M  

I still feel like poop! But i am overjoyed that DP's son has gone home after Dp calling the CSA to get her money stopped   I am still clueless about the furniture and noone could of paid for it as noone even knew where we'd got it from. It was even meant to be delivered by the retailer we brought it from not M&P so I guess they have messed up   I'm not complaining i'll just wait and see if someone contacts us.. So at the mo we have paid £200 for a £1200 set  
Only problem now is DP is itching to get it up.. Thank Goodness he can't left any of the boxes from out the garage on his own


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Nic... No sign of AF just yet   I knew she would do this!!! I have had a few pains but nothing to say she is arriving! She will get here when she gets here!! Hope yours arrives soon.     You had such a cute bump, wont be long and your'll have another one!  

Nicole... Sorry you feeling poop. How you little doggy? She shedding hair like mad?

Jade... Poor little kitty getting he chop... Hope he is ok later. 

MDandy... Good luck with your cycle, I was matched with my recipient within a few days. The lists are so long hun I wouldnt worry. Take care.

Vikki... I am so glad your babies are ok sweetie.    

Hi to Lou, Veng, Sally, MB, Jag and Kelly.

Had a few AF pains ladies might need AF dance! I really want her is arrive ASAP!   (one time in my life!)

Natalie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky- i see youre doing ww??is that right   how you finding itim thinking of trying to lose maybe a stone or two then going for tx   find dieting soooo hard   that pesky pco


----------



## Skybreeze

Yep I am doing ww.. I am finding it brilliant.. I have lost a stone in 5 weeks... Its so easy to follow!!! Give it a try, Lou did slimming world and did really well. 

Anything that make losing weight easy is fab to me! I want to lose another 10lb before EC.

N xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Natter boxes  

Vikki great news hunni   

W4M i found slimmin world great for me i lost over a stone on that before tx last time

Jade i was gonna join the army too   I took my cat to have his balls off n the vet laughed n said eveyone came to look coz they were the biggest cat balls they had ever seen   

Hi veng, sky, hayley, nic, lou, nicole, MD and anyone i missed   

Having a nite in with the kids playing on the WII coz dh is on nites   Just dont know what to have for tea coz i hate cooking for just me n the kids have eaten   Prob just a bottle of wine


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Hmmm a nice nutritous tea for you then  ..... Enjoy!

OK I'm gonna rant now, there was a break in the rain so off dp went to get the carpet with his friend so I went to visit my friend and when I got back dp was all pleased bless him, as his other friend had turned up and it had been put down, cut in and glued so excitedly I ran upstairs to see it and.......................... it was the wrong F'ing colour   , I ordered the beige and its light frikkin brown!!!!   
It looks nice enough with the magnolia walls but its not gonna go with pink or blue  I'm so cross and now its all been cut in I can't return it, I know they will just say its my fault as I should of checked it before it was put down and the invoice says light brown but I had no reason to look at the invoice so it stayed in my bag all folded up until I gave it to DP and even if I looked at it I wouldn't of twigged as they seem to give carpets and paints weird names that often have no baring on the colour that they are!


----------



## sallyanne1

Awwwwwwwww hunni     thats [email protected]


----------



## watn1

Morning Chica's 

Hayley -  Thats pants hun.. But it might not be all doom and gloom I would of thought light brown will go with Pink or Blue  I would of thougt so anyway.. Maybe I just have bad taste  Well in Ikea yesterday I could not find any dime bar cake  Just normal mini dime bars and some funky chocolate with bits in.. I looked everywhere 

Sal - Hope you enjoyed the fry-up this morning? YUM! I'm just waiting on my sausage sandwich.

Nat - D seems OK now, just the normal amount coming off her coat but she's as mental as ever this morning 

jade - How's your little cat?

Lou - 

Hope everyone is OK.xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Happy birthday lou 

I loved my fry up just what i needed to soak up the wine


----------



## Just a girl

[quote author=sallyanne1 
I loved my fry up just what i needed to soak up the wine 
[/quote]

Sal - Did you have 3 courses of wine last night 

Nic - Thats a pian about the cake, I would offer to send you some but it comes out the freezer section so prob wouldn't be very nice by the time it reached you  I think your right about the carpet but its just the prinicple of the thing really, I did ring this morning to complain and the first guy just said what I thought they would say so I asked to speak to someone in charge who rang me back eventually but she was quite nice and she said if I take in a offcut of it and its not the same colour as the one I picked they will prob swap it for me so all is not lost!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I did have my tea first lastnite i had pizza and chips   Boy was i feeling rough though this mornin


----------



## vikki75

sorry its a bit late in the day xxxxx
an would like to say ive bought sea bands for my sickness its killing me !!! there ok but then i think it just over rides it


----------



## watn1

Hayley-- Thats good news about the carpet. I didn't look in the freezer   I will look next time I go.. I'll be going again once all my £1 candles run out  

Vikki - Is your sickness bad hun? 

Morning everyone   We've just got out of bed!  

Any news from Kelly?


----------



## sallyanne1

You having a lazy day then   Freya has been awake since 4am (new time ) with her cough   Got up at 7:30. Least my meat is cooked and housework done. Just having a sandwich then off to my sisters coz its her birthday tomorrow n wont get chance to see her

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Just a girl

*Vikki* - Hope the bands are kicking in for you now  and you are taking it nice and easy this weekend!

*Sal * - Have a nice day at your sisters , another hangover for you today missy?

*Nic* - I wish I could sleep in till then, I didn't do too bad last night stayed up really late, dozed off on the sofa then when I was stupid tired I managed to go to bed and stay there and sleep until 6am when dp's alarm went off and then re-woke up at 9.00am  How you feeling now hun, any better?

Kelly text this morning, and Phoebe has joined them all now, so thats great news - she also has said thankyou for all the text messages and she has tried to answer all but very sorry if shes missed anyone, she has sent me a couple of photos and the bubbas are just beautiful but I'm sorry my phone is ancient and have no way off uploading them  sorry I'm pants!

Which reminds me - I really need to get a new phone and my contract has been up for ages (just not sure what I want!) any suggestions, I don't really like touchscreen though and I want a decent camera on it for obvious reasons 

*Jade* - What was that dress like you ordered off of ASOS? I'm thinking of getting something just thought I'd check to see if yours was any good 

*Lou* - I hope you had a fab weekend, and how was your last day at work - did they get you anything nice for the baby?

*Nat & *Nic** - Hows down-regging going ladies? Lots of     for you both 

*W4M* - I hope you and the boys have had a nice weekend 

*Veng* - Hope your feeling a bit better now hun 

*Katie* - Massive , Thinking of you hun

******Bore Alert******
Carpet Right are going to replace my carpet - yay! I took in an offcut and was able to prove it wasn't the one I originally picked and although they wouldn't normally do it (as I should of checked it first blah, blah, blah) they are admitting fault as the dozey sales person just cut the wrong roll, but it means that DP is gonna have to pull it and take it back then collect the new one! But I don't think he has any work next week so he'll have a bit of time on his hands!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls and thanks for the birthday wishes had anice chilled out day Dh was going to take me out but I am so tired of an evening decided to leave it until I have had the baby. He bought me an ipod docking station bless so we have been chilling listen to the ipod, lovely 

Vikki so glad everything was good at the scan now feet up lady and enjoy your pregnancy  

Hope everybody else is ok, its such a nice Sunday knowing I have no work tomorrow, yipeee....

Natalie just wanted to do you an AF dance hun hope it works 
[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## veng

i feel the same as you Lou and im only atthe start of my pregancy 

craig parents when back to paris today it was lovely to see them but iam knackered i wish i didnt have work tomorrow but i do 

i hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies..

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend  

Lou - Hope you enjoy your first day on no work   I'm working all day.. Boooooooooo!  

I'm shattered today   Had a pants nights sleep for some reason.   I still have not felt nowt again from the baby   So, just waiting around again for him to move  

Great news about Pheobe joing her bro.. Bless!


----------



## sallyanne1

I had a bad nite too   Freya has a bad cough thats keeping her awake poor baby  

Anyone know how long a tetanus jab lasts? I have cut my wrist open coz dogs had recycling bin out in the nite and i was cleaning it up out of the dog bed and saw blood   It was pouring out. I almost passed out   Its not big but its deep and the sort that makes you feel sick   Doesnt help im still covered in oil from helpig dh do the car


----------



## watn1

Sal - Ouch!   I am almost sure they last 10 years.. I could of course be wrong, But I got bitten by a rabbit and called my GP to ask if I needed one and at the time I had one 5 years before so they said no   Give them a call to check you won't be needing one.

Poor Freya   It must be horrible when your kid's are poorly sick


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Girls 

A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you LouLou!   hope you had a good one  

Hayley my dress was nice! - of course i looked nowhere near as demure and graceful as the woman modelling it   but very nice - nice material and flattering (plus the leggings i got with it are the best thing i've bought EVER!) xx

Sods law about the carpet hun - at least they'll change it tho ay  

Nic patience hunny, you'll be getting kicked up before you know it lol xx

Sally - kisses to poor Freya   hope your wrist gets better as well - i too think tetanus lasts 10 years?   xx 

Veng glad you had a good one with the inlaws - happy monday morning! xx

Viks boooooo for morning sickness - invest in a pack of lemon sherbots as i found sucking on one kept the sicky feeling away  

Have been sicky this morning too - everytime i seem to have a growth spurt it makes me feel queasey  

Nat           AF dance for you hun xx

Ok i better be off - due in a meeting   really cant be bothered today am in a misery mood  
Went shopping with mum on sat and really overdone the baby stuff   which was nice as we got lunch etc but i just duno whats a matter with me i just feel moody! am also starting to crap myself about impending labour and the fact everyone keeps telling me i'm huge and they think she'll be early doesnt help  

Hey ho - the hormones i guess lol 

Oh Kittykat is ok - he was all sleepy and cute when i brought him home i felt really bad - but after he ate he was crying and howling to go outside but i had to keep him in 48 hours so he wasnt impressed but he seems to be over it now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Veng you will start to feel better soon hun its baby taking all your energy  

Nicole I;m sure you'll feel baby more soon hun, I only felt a few kicks early on and nothing major until 22weeks now if she moves my whole belly moves too  

Jade thanks hun how are you glad your cat seems ok

Sally you poor thing don't tetnus last 10yrs might be best to see your doctor though hun especially with it being a deep cut

Well I am loving this m/l had a lie in this morning and done some ironing just took teh car to be cleaned as my Brother is coming to fit the base for the car seat tonight

Hello to everybody I haven't personally mentioned


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello lovely ladies...

Lou.. Hop eyou had a fab birthday,  

Well I got Af on Saturday!! I was so shocked....   So I have a baseline scan on Wednesday.   Thanks for the dance ladies.

Sorry I have to be quick I have been to the gym for the last 2 hours and kind of smell of sweat!!! Yuk...   So I need a bath!

Take care, chat later
Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon Ladies 

Nat - Yay AF turned up - enjoy your bath 

Sal - Ouch, get it checked just in case hun  and poor Freya 

Lou - Pleased to hear ML is suiting you, I can't wait to start mine 4 weeks and 4 days to go..... oh and pleased you had a nice birthday 

Nicole - Try not too worry about bubs movements too much over the next few weeks its will become more and more frequent and noticeable.

Its so poo not being able to sleep isn't it? I got about 5 hours last night and it was nothing to do with feet - it was frikkin DP!!!!!  He decided to go to the pub and didn't end up coming home till gone 1pm (and I was worried after what happened to him a couple of weeks ago) and then he got in he went very quiet (I was upstairs) so I ventured down to see him and he was so drunk he sparked out on the kitchen floor asleep and drooling  then I woke him up (why did I do that?) and he came to bed and whined that he felt sick for ages!!!!

Jade - Thats good the dress was nice, I may do an order now  Did you say that you thought the name Remy didn't really have a meaning other then Brandy? I came across it last night when browsing through one of the books I have at says Remi and lists Remy as a way of spelling it, is a French name and how weird is this it means Jaded!!!! It also can be used for a boy too  but has a different meaning!

Veng - Just take another day off tomorow, give your supervisor something to really moan about 

Vikki, W4M, *Nic*, anyone I forgot? 

Errrgghhh its only Monday! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie woohooo so glad Af showed up for you hun, keeping everything crossed for your scan Wednesday     

Hayley your DH   I tend to sleep in a double bed to myself now cause my DH snores and so when he wakes me up I just go and spread out in the other bed, I would have serious words about his antics last night with him later  

Right I'm off to watch some tv and maybe have a snooze xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahhh Lou am so jealous!!! 5 weeks 4 days til my mat leave  and counting! was thinking about working an extra week as i will be 35 weeks when i go so maybe working til 36 weeks? but sod that i cant put up with these lot that long  

Nat thats fab hun   sending lots of well wishes for wednesday    


Hayley what book do you have? i wannit!   the only meanings i've been able to find is the brandy and 'from rheimes' LOL 

[email protected] DP - i wudda left him there   mine wanted to go out friday but didnt in the end - i think my sad face put him off  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Ahhh Lou am so jealous!!! 5 weeks 4 days til my mat leave  and counting! was thinking about working an extra week as i will be 35 weeks when i go so maybe working til 36 weeks? but sod that i cant put up with these lot that long
> 
> xx


I have taken 4 weeks holiday first my actual ML doesn't start officially until 27th April do you not have any holiday owing cause you still accumalate it you know x


----------



## Just a girl

Lou 
I intend to, but I know he is going to be in the most miserable mood he is rubbish at dealing with hangovers!  I think we are going to get a futon to go in the babies room so we have the option of another bed to escape too if/when needed! Although he says I have started to snore badly recently - how rude 


Jade  
Do you finish work on the 1st May - same as me?  I wish I left hiome there too!  
My friend gave me the book she got it from ASDA its called 40,001 great baby names (there are some strange ones in there though like schmopie - I'll see who its by and let ya know tonight infact I will also photocopy the page and post it to you, it can go in ya baby box/album!


----------



## Hopeful J

Good thinking Lou - i should have some holiday left so will have to work it out  

xx

Hayley i supposedly finish may 15th  but can take it sooner or later we said we'd review how i felt nearer the time - however i've gone from being a work-a-holic to not wanting to work at all  

Aww nice one hun - on the subject of baby boxes/books - i saw a really nice one saterday but mum wouldnt let me buy as she said people normally buy you one as a present.
Are you ladies buying them or just waiting? i think i want to buy my own one as i still have the preg tests etc that i want to keep for her 

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - I haven't bought one yet but will do if no-one else gets me one (I threw my tests away, didn't think to save it! ), what you planning on putting in yours?  I'm planning to put in a local and national paper from the days bubs is born and the cd single of the song that is at number 1 in the charts that week, (fingers crossed its not too horrendous) a copy of my FF diary and all the usual - 'babies first stuff'!


----------



## Hopeful J

Well Hayley i got my PG tests (2 of them ) that i've kept , pics of her as an embie   plus all my scans etc and whatever notes i have - am debating photocopying my redbook before they take it away - sad i know but should i ever have the fortune of getting pg again i'd like them as reference iykwim? plus there's notes about her twin in there i'd like her to know  -  also like you am gonna put a copy of the paper   cd also - plus my diary and birth announcement when it finally happens lol  and also keeping a book - 1st moments etc - her birthtags and bellybutton tag (mum still has mine   ) any cards i may get from people - generally everything   she's just gonna have a box full of all sorts   

Oooh plus i been taking week by week photos of bump so she'll have all those  

Better get a big box  

x


----------



## sallyanne1

I have my prg tests too still and the clip off freya's belly button  

Been to local a&e and its been cleaned and dressed. Need antibiotics but coz im allergic to penacillin they didnt have any to give me so they rang my gp who had no appointments so he has just rang me and refused to give me any     He said the hospital have a duty of care and its up to them to provide them not him   So rang hospital who are going mad and is ringing the gp now


----------



## Hopeful J

Crikey Sally your doc sounds like a right charmer  

x


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - What a nightmare, but glad you got it checked and cleaned!

Jade - I think you may need to upgrade your box to a storage container , thats roughly what I intend to put in too - oooh its so exciting!

Right best get logged off - bye for now x


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade i wish i had photo copied my maternity notes coz its nice to look back and if you have any more good to compaire


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley i tell you she's gonna have a space in big yellow storage rather then a puny box  

Have a nice day hun 

Oh defo Sally - i will be copying the notes - if i had some this time round i'd be referring to them all the time


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG can you believe that the hospital spoke to the practice manager who said NO    So she rang me back said was asking the pharmacie who said not sure but would have to send by taxi   So i asked if i could be reffered to a different hospital who had the drugs who said that the dont prescribe that one they have a different stronger one   but they cant hand it out   So she is now on the phone to my gp surgery again and i have to wait and see   In the mean time it may drop off


----------



## veng

hello everyone

ive been looking online at prams ,what are you all getting or have bought i need some ideas


----------



## watn1

Afternoon all,

Looks like I missed you all  Just on my break and had my waffles & Fish fingers 

Hayley/Jade - We have brought a BIG Winnie the Pooh storage box and will keep all sorts of stuff.. PG test (all 9 of them  ) Pic's of the embie, scan pic's etc will go in there.. Photo's of his first bedroom etc. Newspaper as you's said.. Never thought of a CD. I don't really know what else.. I would say first shoes.. But he already has 5 pairs 

Hayley - I would of kicked your DP's butt! Infact I would of poured cold water on him  but i'm just mean 

Nat - Great news on your AF! The rollercoaster begins hey?

Sally -  Your GP sounds lovely! NOT. What a mess! hope they get it sorted.

Lou - (Lady of leisure)  Aaaah the car seat base is being fitted.. How cute! How stupid that we even think thats great  But everything is just so exciting even the silly things like a piece of foam for the cot 

Veng - We have now decided on the Quinny Buzz 4 http://www.babyequipmentcomplete.com/google_detail.php?id=60452370&form=1&gclid=CIK9z_an3ZICFRo71Aodq2Qu_A The new models come with 2 seats so they last longer. We were going to get the Bugaboo but it doesn't fit in DP's boot.

/links


----------



## veng

looks realy nice nicole i think you can get a carrycot too? i realy want a lay down down(carrycot) type for the new born stage.


----------



## vikki75

hi girls
sorry aint been around much just so tired an sick all the time  
lol ive got my pg tests all four of them an well thinking of throwing them cos they smell!!!!!   
sal hope your ok  
jade thanks hun for the number   i dropped my phone down the stairs an my screen broke   an i didnt save the numbers to my sim   
 to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Am baaaaaaack  

Veng we went for the urban detour which is no longer online as they dont sell it any more   (we got it early!) our family tends to spend alot of days over parks etc so suits us perfectly   (although i do like the silver cross now   )

Hey Nic    i only thought to save 2 tests when we were having twinnies i wanted to keep one for each and threw the rest away   lol i was thinking the same about shoes but step-mum has already bought her loads of pairs! 

Hey Viks   lemon sherbets woman! although i'd worry after having one about feeling sick   we'll never be satisfied  
Oh you wally re; your phone - i often do that but it ends up down the loo usually  

xxx


----------



## vikki75

jade i think ill txt dp to bring some in   but re the phone got a new n96 coming tomorrow lol   cos i threw a ***** fit lol


----------



## watn1

Veng - Yeah you can get the cot to go with it.. you can also just clip in the Maxi-Cosy car seat. Carry Cot will be great for winter babies I think to keep them cosy but i've heard they don't last any longer then 3-6 months so i'm not gonna bother but would be great for you.

Vikki - Bummer on the phone! DP broke his blackberry last too by dropping it in the mopping bucket after doing the kitchen   new one on its way too (gotta love orange insurance)

Jade - I have just 1 pair of trainers that I can put in I guess.  Any news on Kelly? How long they keeping her in hossy for?


----------



## watn1

A little boy goes to his father and asks \"Daddy, how was I born?\" 

The father answers, Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway! Your Mum and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo. 

Then I set up a date via email with your Mum and we met at a cyber-cafe. We sneaked into a secluded room, where your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive. 

As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little \'Pop-Up\' appeared that said 

Scroll down
You\'ll love this
























































\'You have Male!\'


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic 

Well Kell texted earlier and said she should be going home today or tomorrow depending on how little Pheobe is feeding so fingers crossed they'll be home soon  

LOL Viks ahhh the 'woman fit' i know it well   

xx


----------



## watn1

Ah that's good news. I can't wait to see pic's


----------



## Hopeful J

Me neither Nic the moobag aint texted me none   but considering she got 3 kids now i'll let her off  

x


----------



## watn1

It's that Hayley keeping the pic;s from us!  

I frgot to share my cute story with you's.

Last night we had our friends round for a pizza and they have a 3 year old lad Joe (he's so cute i could eat him   )

Anyway I took my friend upstairs to show her the baby room that DP has painted and was showing all the stuff i've brought.. Joe said "Aaaah it's nice in here can it be my room, So I was telling him it's for the baby.. We've tried to explain loads of times but he's just not getting it   Anyway, He said what baby? The baby boy in my belly I said.. he went nnnnnnnnoooooooo your silly! I said " There is, there's a baby in my belly he's growing and he;ll be out soon to play with you He said " Well get him out now then so I can see and lifted up my top"


----------



## sallyanne1

i darent step away from my computer you lot chat that much  

Well no jot on the antibiotic front so guess my hand will drop off when strokin a donkey   

Jade/lou how was the curry??

Nic love the joke


----------



## veng

nicole your friends little boy sounds so cute 

i can't wait to see kellys little ones too ,i told my Phoebe a friend of mine had twins and the girls called phoebe so she's excitied to see her  

with prams im thinking slivercross or bebe 

hi sally


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - This is the one we've got and it can come with a carrycot, comes in black, red or choc&mint! This is one of the cheapest sites I've found, it was £275 in Babies R Us for travel system but £192 on the site  
http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_0_10751_-1__59956_10001_

Nic - OK you've shamed me into getting my new phone sorted, I think I'm gonna get the sony cybershot with the 8mg camera (or is it mb - I'm rubbish!) I have a rather battered pink Nokia swivel phone and the screen goes upside down when I text and it quite often cuts out when i'm trying to chat - drives my friend mad! I will try and forward you the pics by message but no gaurantees it will work!
Little Joe sounds adorable  bless him wanting his own room at your house!

Sal - Just what is your gp's problem - he sounds like a right pain in the backside! 

Vikki - Enjoy playing with ya new phone tomorrow - hopefully that'll be me in a couple of days but I'm normally rubbish when learning all the new keys and get well frustrated, I'm not a gadget kid at all!

Jade - How many pairs of shoes? - my poor little bubba has none 

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

Sorry today its me me me but...............

[fly]PROUD MUM ALERT[/fly]

Freya is walking          She has taken the odd step on her own but today at hospital she took 2 proper steps then tonite no stopping her. For those on my ******** i took recordins lol xxxx

Sorry to be selfish n post about me all day but all the bad thats happened its been over ridden now xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

~WELL DONE FREYA~
            

Ahhhh Sal thats great news  xxxx


----------



## watn1

Aaaah Sal - Thats fab news. Bless her! x I'm gonna go check out your vid

Hayley - I forgot to say when you asked about phones that you wanted one with a good camera my sister has just got a new one with 8mp camera which is better then my digital camera. Its the best phone for camera that is out as far as i'm aware 
http://shop.orange.co.uk/shop/show/handset/samsung_m8800_pixon/detail/pay_monthly

I can't get picture messages on my iPhone, It's all singing and dancing but cant get pic's 

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Cheers Nic - Is it meant to be better then the Sony C950 cybershot? I've only ever had Nokia or Samsung so am quite scared to go over to the sony side


----------



## sallyanne1

I have a sony k850i n pics n videos are fantastic but its touch screen n it keeps freezin    So many times its froze when trying to unlock i have had to pop battery out to re boot it.
My mate has the c950 n its loads better


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Is it quite bulky?


----------



## sallyanne1

Mine is but mates is really thin its nice wish i had it to b honest


----------



## watn1

They are about on par really Hayley - If you pop into a carphone warehouse they normally will let you have a play with their stock phones so you can have a good feel. If your contract is like orange, I can send back within 14 days if i don't like it. I think the samsung might be a touch screen


----------



## Just a girl

watn1 said:


> They are about on par really Hayley - If you pop into a carphone warehouse they normally will let you have a play with their stock phones so you can have a good feel. If your contract is like orange, I can send back within 14 days if i don't like it. I think the samsung might be a touch screen


Cheers nic and boo to the touchscreen - its just too much faffing around for me!



sallyanne1 said:


> Mine is but mates is really thin its nice wish i had it to b honest


Ok I think I'm sold on it now - cheers sal, I know what I'll be doing at work tomorrow morning rather then what I should be


----------



## Martha Moo

watn1 said:


> Veng - We have now decided on the Quinny Buzz 4 http://www.babyequipmentcomplete.com/google_detail.php?id=60452370&form=1&gclid=CIK9z_an3ZICFRo71Aodq2Qu_A The new models come with 2 seats so they last longer. We were going to get the Bugaboo but it doesn't fit in DP's boot.
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


What a fab choice if i may say so myself!
I have he 3 wheeled version, i would say that if your having a summer babe, the carrycot is not essential  we have just bought the quinny buzz cosytoes and OMG its like luxury would def reccomend that one, the buzz is my 3rd pram lol and love it to pieces!

Sally woohoo well done freya, you know at blackpool your not gonna sit down dont you

Nic and Nat hope that D/R is going ok

love to all
Em


----------



## watn1

Heffalump - ThankYou for the added review   The footmuffs are very nice. We are getting the black pram (storm) with a nice blue footmuff and blue car seat   One of my friend had a quinny but the older one and loved it to pieces the only 1 bad thing she said was that the quinny logo comes off so I'm gonna get it covered over with some clear vinyl just so save it from doing so.

Hope everyone is OK today.. It's such a lovely morning   Just eat my cereals in the garden


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies

Nicole - Its grey and cloudy here and I have overslept, should be at work at 8.30 but didn't sleep too good again last night and only woke up at 8am  and have no energy to rush round getting ready so I'm having a cuppa and dunking some rich tes bickies first 

Have a good day girlies xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

EM could we have a "part 5 " please we have got 130 pages    And it will be dh doing all the running round not me  

Im p'd off   My eldest dd ordered some Nike trainers off the web site coz she could design them herself ( with her name on bak really cool   ) anyway i ddid the order and got the conformation. Just opened an email off them and it says they have shipped them out..........a size 7.5     We ordered a size 5 and i have the email to prove it    Im angry coz she could have had for her holiday and now she wont because they are the wrong sze and we are gonna have to send them back. I thought it was a printing error from them so went onto the web site and checked order status and it says size 7.5 on there too    So im gonna have to ring them when they open at 9 and find out what they are playing at  

Not had much sleep coz freya coughing ( hoping its not asthma   ) she is at the dr's again on Thursday ( the same dr hat said no to my antibiotics   ) and my hand is killing me   Every time i turn over it hurts coz its right on the bend  
Oh and im breeding my dogga again so will have pups for summer again   And no i wont be keeping any this time


----------



## watn1

Sal - Maybe they just mean that 7.5 is the american size (as thats the same as UK 5) Same thing happened to us at crimbop when we ordered some personised football boots. Hopefully that is what it will mean.

Hayley - Sorry you didn't sleep well.. I didn't really either, I was up and down for a pee all night! (at least 6-7 times) I did drink a pint of water at about 10pm as I eat some chilli crisps which burnt my mouth   Also next door were up most of last night banging around for some reason and every time Dolce hears them she has a barking fit


----------



## sallyanne1

watn1 said:


> Sal - Maybe they just mean that 7.5 is the american size (as thats the same as UK 5) Same thing happened to us at crimbop when we ordered some personised football boots. Hopefully that is what it will mean.


Oh i looked in my trainers and us size is 5.5y? i have small feet so means youth i guess  And im a 5 too  God i hope so


----------



## watn1

I'm a 5 too.. Thats how I know 7.5us is a UK 5. They will confirm when you call them but if its the same Nike online that I did then that probably is the case. Our ordered was sent out 4 days before crimbo so I was about to go bonkers at them


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh thanks hun you have cheered me up now    I just hope they come b4 friday now   Surely if they have been shipped then they will


----------



## Hopeful J

all this phone talk makes my head spin! gb and mbs and such   lol if it aint basic then i cant work it - i have a samsung E-something-or-other i forget - its pink and a slidey one  thats as technical as it gets! 

Sally i hope dd's trainers come back alright - and yay for Freya!!   


Aww Nic your friends little boy sounds gorgeous   my niece is being a right little moo at the moment she is NOT happy with aunty Jade having a baby in her belly especially a girl!   if you tell her Remy's in there she crosses her arms and sulks   oh and she's made it very clear she's not sharing toys  


Hayley its grey here too - i even thought i'd woken up an hour too early   
Hun how many weeks will you be when you give up work? am trying to get a plan together and my provisoinal leaving date is 15th may where i will be 35 weeks but am debating working until 36 weeks what you think? 


 to everyone xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls 

 well done Freya woohooo.......  bet she will be into everything now Sally.

Veng I have the Graco chocolate and lime travel system, have my little car seat sitting here waiting for its passenger, can't wait now.

Hope everybody else is ok?

I have just been to see the MW and baby is 4/5 engaged but if not had her by 24th April then go in that day (beds permitting) for induction I also have a water infection they are sending my sample away got to ring Friday for results....


----------



## Hopeful J

Lou so you've actually got a sort of deadline!!!    cant wait to see what Georgia looks like  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Lou so you've actually got a sort of deadline!!!  cant wait to see what Georgia looks like
> 
> xx


Me either got her cat seat here waiting for her, going to start doing some cleaning see if we can get things moving hey, woke in the night with very hard tummy and having lots more no2's but all signs her head is well down.....


----------



## Just a girl

Jade 
I'll be 36 weeks when I give up but I'm doing 4 day weeks from now on, so its up to you hunny - if your in a pain and struggeling to move around then def leave at 35weeks, I've been quite lucky so far that I've only had minor niggles or when I do get pains they don't last too long - but having said that this tiredness lark is starting to get on my nerves 

Lou
[/quote]
*Me either got her cat seat here waiting for her, going to start doing some cleaning see if we can get things moving hey, woke in the night with very hard tummy and having lots more no2's but all signs her head is well down.....*[/quote]

Oooooh lots of no2's is a good sign, your having your 'clear out' could be anytime now then  Both my friends who had low lying placcentas at teh beginning of the pregnancies both had their babies a bit early, one came 2 weeks early and the other was 5 days 

Not sure why that quote didn't work 

Sal - 
As I was reading your trainer dilema I was thinking its prob american size and then Nicole confirmed it - so I'm sure it will be fine 

Nicole - 
A pint of water at 10pm you doughnut, no wonder you were up so often


----------



## vikki75

hello me darlings 
wow you lot chat to much lol   cant keep up!!! 
got my new phone today its wicked   dont know how to use it but its wicked  
been doctors today an shes referring me to the hospital i wanted (basildon) so pleased  so should here from them in a week  
hope you girlies are all good  
sorry no personnels     all apart from lou hurry up girlie cant wait to see bubba girl  
whens kelly out ? i want to see babies !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley thanks hun here's hoping Georgia comes early I have been busy on my hands and knees cleaning the skirting boards and hoovering downstairs might start upstairs tomorrow/Thursday going to go for a lie down now and have a read

Vikki glad your being referred hun, hope the sickness is manageable hun   I too can't wait to see Georgia now and Dh keeps asking how many more sleeps...


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh bless your DH Lou   
 at the skirting i'll be joining you on the weekend  


Hayley - well am not in any pain as such at the mo just bl**dy uncomfortable   so i suppose in 6 weeks i'll be more so - i dont want to tell work i'll stay until the 36 weeks then end up changing my mind due to being uncomfy so i best leave it at 35 weeks   plus these lot do my head in anyway so by then i'll probably be ready to kill them  


Viks great news about referral hun   so how come you dont go to Queens then hun? 

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww lou have her Saturday


----------



## veng

she might come early Lou my first was 17 days early and they say your first is always late


----------



## watn1

Ooooh Lou - No2's are a good sign I agree. Bless your DH it must be so exciting to be near the end. At least you have some sort of cut off. My PCT let you go over even if IVf as long as there's no problems so I could be left for 2 weeks after   I've just been watching Amy on Hollyoaks reading up on how to induce labour.. With her Curry & squats  

Jade - I think 35 is far by enough time if you are still working 5/6 day weeks. I'm gonna work as long as I can manage but I only have to walk up the stairs and I can work as long or short as I please which is nice. 

Vikki - Good that you have been referred.. That way you'll get the care you want  

I've had silly little niggles all day (just in the one same place) its like stabbing pains   God knows what it is!

Hope everyone is OK. xx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - My hospital will let me go over like a normal pregnancy too, I think its just some do and some don't   I'm quite happy though I really don't want to be induced if I can help it!

Vikki - Glad you got referred to were you want to go  have fun with your new phone!

Jade - I'm ready to leave now so def go for 35weeks! I did struggle a bit this afternoon in my group but my line manage is being great in that she has said when I am finding it too hard I can go onto office/admin duties - but I'm trying not to do that too soon as I'll just be bored in the office full time !

Veng - Was your second one early too?

Just back from Ikea - I have my furniture - yay!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have decided to keep the carpet thats down, I just want the room finished now and can't be hassled with DP having to take it up to swap it and then waiting for his friend to relay the new one and its probably more sensible to keep the darker one what with all the puke, poo and wee that will inevitably find its way onto it - nice!  My friend had a nice cream carpet down in her bedroom and decided to let her son have a crawl around without his nappy on - BIG mistake..... the first thing she noticed was the smell then saw the trail of rather runny poo he had left behind him


----------



## veng

hayley we want pictures once you have finished your room 

Phoebe my second was on time i started labour 3am on my due date and had her just past midnight   my girls were 5lb 13 and 6lbs 12


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Nice small ones to push out then and no going over due for you - I wanna sign up for that please   
The nursery will just be all plain until after bubs is born as I don't want to pick a theme until I know if its a boy or a girl, so pics may be a bit dull until then!!


----------



## veng

i was knacked with my girls when they told me the weight i was so shocked i thought i must of pushed out a 9pounder lol the MW said some times if your baby's are small they get weak and tired and  bigger baby's can be easier?


----------



## swhattie

Thats right that is, my friend works in the special care baby unit with all the really tiny babies and apparently it is harder to push a smaller baby out, the reason being there isnt as much to 'push againts' as such - i think of it like having a poo - a big one you can get more of a 'grip' of and make its easier to get it out if ya get me - she says the little ones are very difficult for the mums. Whenever i am allowed to actually have a baby rather than dream about it I wouldnt really want to be induced unless it was for a health reason for baby, if the baby is happy there then i wouldnt want to shift it, you always see it on telly where they desperate to get em out even when they're not complaining of being uncomfortable!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie 
Hey hun! LMAO of thinking about pushing out different sized poo's, why is it when your constipated and think you got a big one lined up all get is rabbit droppings?   Completely agree about only wanting to be induced for health reasons, apparently its more painful and more likely to mean that you'll need further intervention throughout the labour!

How you feeling chick, are you still resting up at home? x x x


----------



## swhattie

The rabbit droppings is sooo right, its strange - i may go research why that is on google!

Im back at work tomorrow - dont really want to go back at all buts that due to being lazy rather than anything else, still heartbroken but hey its happened now so nowt can be done, cycling again in july/august when iv got rid of all the weight iv accumulated since i started treatments.....

I can totally understand women being uncomfortable when they are massive and not being able to move around much etc but there is a reason that we are supposed to be pregnant for as long as what we are, if a baby is comfortable in their mums belly and the placenta is working well and all health is good blood pressure etc then i see no reason why anyone would want to get that baby out when it wasnt ready! I was born in 1983 and my mum went 3 weeks over with me - i was obviously very happy in there!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Katie   good to hear from you and sounding positive hun  I;m hoping it is like a big poo can't imagine it though hey....

Veng I;m hoping Georgia comes early anytime from Saturday Sally is good with me.....

Natalie  with your scan tomorrow hun 

I have bought some butterflies and stars from this site as Georgia's bedroom was already pink so just thought these would be a nice touch for now http://www.littlebabycompany.com/prod_list.asp?catid=115&Name=Wall+Decals&offset=0


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - That site is great, just had a quick look but I think I'll be killing a bit of time on there later - thanks Lou I can see a fair bit of cash being spent  The butterflies and stars will be gorgeous!

Katie - Good luck for going back tomorrow hun - only 3 days left till the weekend! I bet your mum thanked you for your little over stay 

Nat - Ooo you got a scan tomorrow - Good luck hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

No worries Hayley another ff recommended the site and I had a look and fell in love with the bits I bought and only ordered yesterday and had delivery today so very good can recommend x


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - What have you done to me? I'm loving it, so many of the bits would look lovely - I'm only on the second page of the wall decor and already torn between stuff


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry Hayley, have a look and then have a think about it hun.  Right I;m off to bed shortly to read my book and hopefully fall asleep if I didn't have too much sleep earlier


----------



## Just a girl

Night hun xxx


----------



## vikki75

good morning my sweetie 
pi$$ed right off !!!!!   my car thermostat aint working so my car is heating up an fans on permently!! and was suppose to go to chelmsford today but noooo, i cant go anywhere!!!    
katie hi hunnie glad to see you back on track hun xx an glad your etting a date to start cycling again   
lou can you squeeze georgia out now please!!! 
nat good luck hun xxx
everyone else


----------



## watn1

Hi Lades,

You's have been quiet today 

No personal's today sorry. DP's Grandad passed away yesterday afternoon so it's all a bit  We knew it was coming as you know i've said about him being in hossy but he's got through so many things recently you just think he might pull through. Very sad that he's not going to meet the baby  We have decided to have the baby's middle name after him which I am sure he would love.

 Bill. xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Nicole.. I am very sorry for your loss. Take care sweetie.

Hi to everyone, been very quite today!!! Where is everybody??

Had my scan and I am Down regged! I have just done my first stims! 300iu of menopur, my nasel spray has been lowered to 1 sniff 3 times a day. So here we go the important bit! In for a scan on Monday morning. 

Oh and I lost 3.5lb at ww this week! Thats 16.5lb in 6 weeks!

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1

Nat your weight is coming off nicely! Well done sweetie. I can't believe you are already stimming.. Your status on ** only seemed like last week! xx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole -   So sorry for yours and DP's loss , its very sad but I think giving the baby his middle name is such a lovely thing to do  - my most favourite grandad in my whole wide world was named Cyril - I don't think a child of mine would thank me for that as a middle name 

Nat - Where do I start ..... So pleased that you have dr'd and started stimms - YAY - full steam ahead for you now! Good luck for your next scan and well done on your 3.5lbs thats is impressive especially while doing treatment - GO NAT!!!

Vikki - Hope your car gets sorted soon


----------



## watn1

I have a friend called Cyril   His name was William and Kaedyn William goes quite nice. I've done with what Jade says and incorporated a 'Y' into his name


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole   so sorry hun.    for you and dp

Vikki i had a leak in my water system. Didnt know until my car wouldnt go over 2000 revs   

Sky dont think ou are on my **   Although sayin that i have loads off here n dont havev a clue who they are coz everyone has nic names   Well done on your weight loss hunni thats great for you bein on tx n yay to startin stimms 

Well i have read weater n its gonnav rain as from friday nite    All i wanted to do was take my beautiful daughter on the donkeys and sand for her 1st birthday. She has been to the beach before but was small and did nothing but sleep   And her toddling is really coming on well   She is getting more confident and even stood up from the floor alone and walked   My baby is becoming a little girl  

xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Check a few reports until you find one you like as they quite often vary    Freya will have an amazing Birthday even if it does rain, but I'm sure there will be a break in the weather at some point, I'm hoping for nice weather this weekend too, I'll be in Brighton Fri and Sat and I wouldn't of minded some icecream and candy floss on the pier!

Nicole - Is your friend really old  I don't know anyone without a pension named Cyril   Kaedyn William does go very nicely too - I have been thikning about the Y thing as I think I am def allowed Elsie Rose if we have a girl but I'm really not sure of it spelt Elsey


----------



## sallyanne1

Elsey is lovely   Im thinking of the sea life centre if not the beach. Might try ripleys believe it or not as well n rub the tummy of the fertility doll   We did it last time n i got pregnant first IUI with dh's count of 1.7mil


----------



## Just a girl

Whats Ripleys?


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - I was just checking the forecast for Brighton so I did Blackpool for you - this one doesn't look to bad
http://weather.uk.msn.com/local.aspx?wealocations=wc:UKXX0019&q=Blackpool%2c+England

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

http://www.ripleysblackpool.com/ its great 

i love you the weather looks ok on there. I didnt think of msn i used to use it. Showers i can live with 

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Wow Ripleys looks cool, def a place to spend a rainy afternoon! Make sur eyou take lots of pics!


----------



## sallyanne1

well i rubbed that tummy n so did dh n we got lily   They have a mirror in there n it tells you to do all these silly things with your tounge coz your not ment to be able to so ppl stand for ages doing it not realising its a 2 way mirror and ppl stand the other side laughing   i know about it but may just stand there pullin faces 4 the fun of it


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls 

Well thank you so so so so much for your texts and messages and thanks to Jade for my amazing card and to hayley for the fabulous outfits and cards i recieved. I really cried when mike brought them in!!

This evening me and Mason came home and Phoebe stayed in to have photo therepy cos she is jaundice. Hopfully she will be home tomorrow or very lastest friday.

I tried to read as much as i could but you chat so frecking much 

I will post pics up tomorrow when i come home from seeing my lil girl as for me im eating chips, then going to sleep in Joshs room in the spare bed while proud MrG has Mason for the night...


Love to each and everyone of you xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly    How is mummy feeling?   Must be hard leaving Pheobe hun but she will be with you soon. Cant wait to see the pics hunni    Aww 1 of each so nice. I bet Mason is the mardy one


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - So pleased your home , not long till your girlie gets there too!!  Your very welcome for your little outfits, was only something little and made a nice change to be able to buy something with a bit of colour instead of white or cream  
You best get those pics up soon hun as I'm in a bit of trouble as I couldn't post the ones you sent me as my phone is old and pants but my new phone is coming either today or tommorow...............

New phone - I went for the Sony C905 in the end and got a good deal as I said I was leaving, for £25 a month I got 600 mins, 1000 texts and unlimited internet usage (need to work out how to use that bit though) and an in car charger! I just hope I like the phone - I'm a sony virgin!

Hope everyone is good - have a lovely Thursday gorgeous ladies xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Yay great phone   Pics are great on sony i will be taking loads on holiday   Im with orange and for £14.99 a month i get unlimited txt and 200 anytime any network calls   I only went ova a little this month coz of sending picture messages  

Im so looking forward to tomorow  i dont care if it rains its a holiday


----------



## watn1

Kelly -   Sooo pleased your home   I'll post your card now I know your home   I hope Phoebe joins you today... I bet it felt weird with a new little man in your house. How is Josh? Bet he is loving having a new brother & sister  

Sally - Those whether forcasts are hardly ever right   I'm sure you will all have a fab time  

Hayley - Ooooh new phone. I so need a new phone, I'm bored of mine and will to need a better camera one when baby comes along. For the mo I got a sim only contract from orange this time round as I didn't want a phone I got 600 minutes and umlimited text & internet for £25   Bargain. It will go back up again though when I add a phone to it   My friend Cyril is about 35 I think I used to work with him... He to was named after his grandad who if I remember died a few days before he was born  

Jade/Vikki/Lou/WFM/Nic/Veng - Hope you are all well.xxx 


Thanks for all the well wishes all.


----------



## KellyG

Morning girls

Just rang the hopsital and Phoebe had a good night and is still getting a suntan and we shall be going to see her later. 

I feel like ****e!!!!! I feel sick, have aches everywhere and now they are out im still fing moaning lmao!!! 

ooooo had a bath last night and i can see my foo   

I still cant read all 40 odd pages so can i have a quick update on you all pleeeease 

Nicole The new lil man is sooo sexy i could eat him, yep very weird having a new noise in the house lol. Josh isnt that bothered by him which is good, he keeps asking for his present off them so we going to get his xbox today. How have yuo been?


----------



## watn1

Ahhh Kelly - Your bound to still be sore/uncomforitable for a while yet.. Don't be hard on yourself. Make sure you tell the hossy when you go to see Phoebe about how your feeling.

I'm fine though hun.. Just plodding along waiting for the baby to move or just to do something   I thought I felt something last week but there's been nowt since   I'm sure i'll be moaning about him keeping me awake jabbing me in the ribs soon though


----------



## watn1

Oh I forgot to say that if anyone is using or thinking of using Huggies Wipes they are on special in Morrisons for £1 a pack.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one will pop back later PC been playing up but got to pop out now.  Kelly glad your home and hope Pheobe is home with you very soon hun   

Natalie well done on 16.5lb in 6 weeks thats fab and excellent news that you have started stimms woohooo

Nicole sorry for your loss hun  

Hope your all well girls just cause I haven't been around doesn't mean I don't think of you all


----------



## Hopeful J

Kellyyyyyyy   glad your back hun - awww i hope Pheobe is home soon to join her brothers  

Lou stop posting on FF and get Georgia out!    

Nat the weightloss is fantastic hun you should be really proud  

Nic sorry to hear your news hun  

Hayley   i stil havent touched my hair  

Viks how you feeling babes? 


Vengy  

love to everyone i missed, 
xxxx


----------



## veng

afternoon ladys 
last day at work today for just oover a week thank goodness for spring break i am knackered

kelly thats fab your home and i hope Phoebe joins you soon   my Phoebe can't wait to see pictures of you 2 little ones


----------



## vikki75

afernoon my sweeties  
kelly glad your home   an hope you get pheobe home today   
jade im good ta sweets how ya doing ?? sickness has eased off a bit lol but need bigger trousers already using the hair band trick at the mo   an my boobies well , i think there gorgous lol 36 c ( but no touching them   so sore!!) lol
well done nat on the ww   grow follies grow  
lou i agree with jade stop posting an get georgia out!!  
nicole im so sorry to hear about your grandad   
veng sweetie hows things ?  
hayley hope your doing ok  
to any one i missed  
me, well just very tired!! an cant wait for my scan on tuesday next week although i get scared just b4 i go in just incase somethings wroing


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade & Vikki I wish I can't wait for Georgia to arrive now....


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Get ya butt to the hairdressers lady, I'm getting mine done again tonight - It has faded loads already and the blonde is coming back through - can't be looking a mess for me b'day now can I ?

Kelly - Yay you can see your foo, have your man bits all gone away now ?

Vikki - I'm sure you'll be fine for your scan on Tuesday but I understand as I was nervous even for my 20 week scan, I think I held my breath from the minute I got onto the bed until I saw the bubba move and then I could relax! 

Nicole - Ahh your poor friend Cyril - he must of got it bad at school!  My phone bill has just gone up, as I too didn't get a new one when my contract was up so just went on to a rolling monthly contract with O2 for £20 a month but was fairly pleased it only went up by a £5, I oddly had a company called go-mobile ring me Tues and offered me the sony with orange for £30 a mth with 600min and unlimited texts so it was good as it gave me something to bargain with when ringing O2 

Sal - Have a wicked time in Blackpool - what time do you leave tomorrow or is it Saturday you go?

Lou - You still enjoying being off work or you bored yet (as if, hey? )

Veng - Enjoy Spring Break 

I'm now off work until Tuesday - woohoo lovely long weekend! xxx


----------



## veng

i got a new toy  i was moaning to hubby that the laptop is too heavy so he bought me a net book its so lovely and light   very cute


----------



## sallyanne1

Happy birthday W4M


----------



## watn1

Evening All

Hayley - oooh some nice time off for the big 30!   Cyril called his son some old name too (Arthur)  

Veng - I love new things   I haven't had anything new for ages  

Kelly - How was the hospital visit? Where are our pic's   I mean It's not like you have your hands full  

However, I think I need a new car, Went to go round the shop earlier and my steering wheel would not shift   Looked like the power sterring fluid had ran out as it was bone dry but I did not get any warning light come on   I've replaced the fluid but it still doesn't appear to of worked so looks like it running so low must mean its something else too! Any excuse for a new one   I've played the "What if I were driving and that happened"  

Oooh Another B'day sorry W4M didn't even know   Many happy Returns     

Sal - Did your DD's trainers come?


----------



## veng

W4M happy birthday   
Hayley when is your birthday?
nicole yep sounds like a new car


----------



## sallyanne1

Sorry ladies been very busy packing with goingin the morning. I cant believe my baby will be 1 on saturday   
And dd's trainers turned up today. Well worth the wait they are lovely and say "lozzie" on the back  
Off to bed im shattered. Will try and get on before i go


----------



## Just a girl

W4M - *Happy Birthday hun*         , hope you've had a nice day 

Sal - Have a wicked holiday and give Freya big birthday hug from me on Saturday , do you do everyones packing for a holiday? 
I've just packed a whole weekend sized suitcase for just one night, but I just put some tan on so couldn't try everything on so just packed loads so I got a choice 

Nicole - A new car , well as you haven't had anything new for a while you best get one lol, you crack me up! 
My phone arrived today and I'm loving it, haven't got too frustrated with it yet although the texting was stressing me a bit, I'm so pants with new stuff  lets hope its just technology and not tiny little humans! 
I wanted to name our rabbit Arthur as a kid but it was girl, so my brother and sister named it poppy - I was not impressed!

Veng - Its on Monday


----------



## Just a girl

Woohoo lets all break open the Lemonade 

Seeing as I have day off today, I wake up at 4.30am  Grrrrrr, I tried staying in bed but gave up at 5.45 and came downstairs to a puddle of pee in the kitchen, funnily enough my dog hasn't appeared downstairs yet - feeling guilty no doubt


----------



## sallyanne1

I got up to a puddle too   bloomin dogs and im mad enough to let poppy be mated again   im not keeping and  
I do mine, lily's and freyas the other kids pack thier own they just show me what they have  

Gotta go get dressed and make some sandwiches.

Love to all. Will get lots of pics and put on ******** especially of freas birthday ( oh im gonna cry   )

See ya when i get back


----------



## veng

morning ladys

sally have a fab time   looking forward to seeing your pic's when you get back

hayley i remember my 30th i was a little upset but 30 is not old so injoy do you have any plans we were in florida visiting Craigs brother and family when i turned 30


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Florida is a pretty impressive way to spend your 30th!  I'm going to Brighton today, were staying in a hotel on the marina and coming home tomorrow - should be a nce chilled one juts hoping for a bit of sunshine! On Sunday a couple of my friends are taking me out for dinner and on Monday I'm out with the family - so lots of eating will be done!


----------



## watn1

Looks like there is something in the doggy water last night then as D kept me awake most of the night wimpering I eventually went down to her at 6am and she'd peed on the floor   She was obviously busting as she never wee's on the floor but I know the reason why. DP brought them a new ball home last night (a new england ball  ) an she spent all nigt in the garden playing with the rather then doing her business at bed time   Gonna have to take it away tonight as I can't be doing with that.. My god it stunk! 

So, thats been me up since 6am   Got to go and get DP and the 2 kids a new white shirt and black tie today for the funeral which is on Tuesday. He wants new white crisp one   Thankfully I have a white blouse that still fits (just) and have black trousers so that will have to do. DP said that his family are not 'cryers' so for me not to be suprised if they are all a little just normal.. WTF?! I'm a pregnant hormal wreck at the best of times.. I'll be balling on my own.. Well actually one of his step sisters is preggers too so maybe i'll sit by her! 

Sally - Have a fab holiday! Hope the weather is nice for you, Even if there's just no rain.x

Vikki / Veng - How's your early stages going then? 

Getting nervous about my 20 week scan coming up on the 16th.  

On another note, DP now wants to get married in Mexico we ruled it out last time but now he's changed his mind so he wants to look into that for Oct next year.. Just waiting on the prices to be released. Mabe i'll wait untill my 30th to go as that would be fab hey? My 30th, DP's b'day and a wedding all at the same time in Mexico.. hhmmm


----------



## veng

we were living in the states then and had just been to florida disney and then visited family my birthday is in august so it just fell in with our holiday plans  
sound like your going to have a good time i hope the sun comes out for you


----------



## sallyanne1

I havent gone yet   Im going to the emergency dr coz i think i have blood poisoning. I got up this morning with really bad pain in my cut so bad i was nearly crying   Thought freya may have been lying on it. When i looked at it it was really red and i have a red line running from it. I marked it with pen and its got worse. Feel a bit fluy too   Bloody typical


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning chicks 

Halyey DP is ordering me to the hairdressers this weekend   i dont wana goooooo...


Nic Mexico is BEAUTIFUL have you been before? my faev place ever i cant wait to go back but DP doesnt like the 2.5hr flight to sain let alone the looong one to mexico  

Oh Sally   you poor mare what time u off to docs? 

Veng what a way to spend your bday i would so love that! 

 Viks, Kelly, MB, W4M 

Happy bday W4M!  


Well i been to midwifes this morning - all good and well- have to go back in 3 weeks when i shall be 32wks and have been told i must start thinking about my birthplan  crikey its going fast 

Hope all are well today its friiiiiiday baby!  

xxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Hiya sexy ladies

Just going to see Phoebe then i will be back with pictures and personals

Mwah


----------



## wishing4miracle

aww thank you ladies for my birthday wishes     i havnt been posting but have been reading ladies  

i rang the lister this morn on the set rules and they only aply to blast transfer   i thought it was on any transfer   she said you can have one or two put back depnding on what we want   is that right i so want to get on the tx wagon again   abit impatient on the whole ttc nat front


----------



## watn1

Sal - Hope your hand is OK  

WFM - Yes that seems right about the transfer. I think some clinic are doing the SET for blasts onl but some are doing SET after looking each persons history individually.. Another set of twinnies maybe?  

Kelly - Hope your visit to pheobe went well.  

Jade - I've been to Mexico three times and loved it every time.. Last time we only went for a week and my was it shattering and nowhere near enough time there but DP could only have a week off  

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## veng

morning everyone
we went to mothercare yesterday
looking at pram/pushchairs we liked the look at theses

http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000UPEMTA/sr=1-5/qid=1238863038/ref=sr_1_5/275-0925740-6048867?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=48767031&mcb=core

http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B001NLZ0NW/sr=1-2/qid=1238862987/ref=sr_1_2/275-0925740-6048867?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=48767031&mcb=core

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Morning gorgeous girlies - yep the sunshine has put me in a great mood this morning!

Veng - The pushchairs are lovely, I really like the second one in Red - looks lovely 

Kel - Hows Phoebe doing hun, any news on when shes coming home? Has Mason settled in to his new home nicely? 

Jade - Really pleased your MW apt went well - I haven't done my birthdplan yet but she wants to know about it next time she comes - I want a water birth and go to the birth centre near us (only opened last year so all nice and fresh) DP wants to be able to touch the baby first (pick it up once I've pushed it out and be able to tell me what the sex is) but who knows hey, what will happen will happen hey   Did you get ya hair done? 

Nicole - So your dog was a little sod too, mine was a nightmare last night too!  I love the sound of your wedding in Mexico, it would be amazing!   I would never get married here, far too stressful - my poor BF is having an nightmare she is so stressed with her guest list as has too many people for the venue size and having to invite family she barely sees over friends she actually wants there, she really wishes she just did it abroad and its soooo expensive!  At the moment its costing her £8000 and she has really tried to do things sensibly (making her own invites, name cards, bridesmaid dresses off ebay - made to measure but still only cost £120 for 3, shoes from red hearing in Debenhams, as she is a hairdresser she is getting all the hairdressing done for free, hog roast for the sit down meal) Its crazy really!  Definitely go abroad to do it! 

W4M - My clinic only let me have a set as they said that was their policy and that was last September! The clinics all seem so different 

Sal - I'm assuming you got away hun - hope you did, so was it blood poisoning? 

Brighton was lovely, weather was awful on Friday - really foggy and cloudy and yesterday morning wasn't great but the afternoon was sooo lovely we had a few beers on the pier (well dp did I had lemonades ) then got some fish and chips and crashed on the beach for a couple of hours - pebbles are surprisingly comfortable  could of stayed there all afternoon but we had to go find a ladbrokes to put a bet on!  Anyone rich BTW after yesterdays National?


----------



## watn1

Hi Hayley - Glad you had a nice trip.. The weather has been lovely here.. I'm just done a huge pile of ironing out in the garden.. But now my feet hurt   I know what you mean about the UK weddings the one we planned and priced up was coming in at £13k   Thats without all the extra's dresses, suits, shoes etc etc.. & then there's the price of the honeymoon ontop The Mexico one will be about £8k so stuff it we're off   

BirthPlan - My MW said they don't do one here.. You just write down if you want drugs etc and thats it everything is kind of done by ear  


Only a quick one from me, We're just about to go hoover DPs car.. Great Fun


----------



## Hopeful J

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAYLEY!! xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

jag-

    


so wheres everyone been this weekend??


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies.. I've just got out of bed 

Everyone had a nice weekend? Mine has been very boring and we've done absolutly nowt. Lou text'd me when I saw her name I thought she may of gone into labour but no such luck.. Her PC is down which is why she hasn't been online but was checking everyone is OK.

Hayley - 

Jade - How you doing sweetie?

WFM - So, have you decided to defo go back to the lister for TX?

Kelly - How is Pheobe doing?

Hope eveyone is well. 

I have defo been feeling the baby kick/punch over the weekend and one big one occured this morning he obviously wanted me to get out of bed.. haha. I felt like little thuds on Friday and a few more on Saturday only 1 last night though but it's the same as what I felt the other week he obviously just found a new position quickly after that first one. Also... I'm nearly half way there! woohooo


----------



## Martha Moo

Happy Birthday Hayley!

Have a great day

Love Emxx​


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies - real quick to say Happy 30th Birthday to Hayley - welcome to the 30's  

Im stimming now - started on friday after my baseline scan.  Back wednesday for a progress scan.  Had at least 30 follicles on each ovary (pcos) so am expecting risk of ohss......again! and hopefully lots of lovely eggs for me and recipient!

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

glitter-graphics.com

been back to the epa today  bleeding satarted again but they sed everythigs ok with bubbas both measuring 16.6mm  thats gestation of 8wks 6 days im only 8 weeks 1 day  just been told to take it easy , the bleeding is coming from behind one of the sacs still its a pocket of blood  but hopefully it all stops soon! 
hope all you girlies are ok xx
got my 12 week scan on the 6/5 cant wait , todays scan i icould see lil arms an leg buds it was amazing


----------



## Hopeful J

Afternoon Chicas 

Nic  YAY for feeling the kicks!!! and congrats on being nearly halfway hun  

*Nic* congrats on starting stimming hunny  

Viks   any more pics lady? glad all is well with the boobles  

W4M   i been in BED all weekend  

Ok have got the steaming hump at the moment  its my mums bday tomorrow so i ordered her pressy last week - this morning i thought i better have a quick check up on it only to find out it hasnt even been dispatched yet!!!!      i wouldnt mind but they took my money quick enough! The only reason i ordered online as the only shop i could find it in was Costco but there was no way i would get there and i dont have a card anyway  and the website said dispatched WITHIN 24 hours  so i been on the phone all day going mental to make sure its dispatched today but even then there's no garuntee it'll be here tomorrow for mamas bday   not sure what to do but she may have to wait  

on a lighter note my brothers cat had kittens yesturday so if anyone wants one....... 

anyway as previously said i pretty much stayed in bed being fat all weekend   moved my bedroom around to get a feel of where to put Remy's cot etc so just gotta paint it now 

Hope all you shexy ladies are cool


----------



## watn1

Aaah Vik's srry you've had another bleed... Sooo glad both bubba's are growing well.. Thats really great  

Nic - Wow! Stimming already? How time fly's hey? Not nice about all the follies.. Did you have them all frozen last year with the OHSS? I hope the OHSS doesn't progress, As i know it really isn't nice  

Jade -   On the website ordering! What a pain in the bum.. It's my mum's b'day this month too and really need to get thinking about what to buy here  

Nat - How is your stimming going hun?


----------



## emsy2525

Hi ladies 

dont know if any of u remember me but just wondered if i could join u for a while?

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR HAYLEEEEEEEEEEEY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU[/fly]



Lots of Love and Kisses

xxxx

emsy where the hell u been woman


----------



## Hopeful J

Kellls how's Miss Pheobe hun?  

Emsy!!     was asking about you a while back woman how have you been? 

Oh my god just noticed your pg!!!!!   congrats lady!! 

xxxx


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

well im pleased u stil remember me..im good thanku...how are u all doing? wat have i missed??

yes im nearly 6 weeks now although im v scared as had some spotting at weekend and am worrying meself sik  xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Well i think everyone's fat now   although Kelly beat us all and had her twinnies early (and we're still waiting for pics   )

Awww hunny try not to worry    am so happy for you  

Loads of these girlies have had spotting - actually to the point that i thought something was wrong with me coz i havent    

Any scans booked in yet sweety?

xxx


----------



## emsy2525

blimey wat has kel had then??..

got scan tomorow 2 c if all is ok..im dead scared bin in bed resting al day..couldnt cope if anything has happened im hoping its just my lil ones way of settling in  xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Emsy...

  WOW! Check you out   We were just talking about you the other day wondering what you were upto. Sorry to see you split with previous DP.

CONGRATS on the recent BFP, Please try not to worry about the spotting it is very common I think most of us have had it. If you are at all worried or experiencing cramping or clots try and call your local EPAU and see if they will check you over.. Most won't though untill you are 7 weeks, But I am sure you could tell them you are being as your not far off.

KellyG - Nice to see you online.. Mason sleeping? How is Pheobe?


----------



## Hopeful J

Kells has a new lil boy and a lil girl! where's she gone actually........

Ohh good luck for tomorrow hun - was this pg through tx or natural? 

xxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi again ladies....

           Just watching Hollyoaks watching Ste run round saying "I'm a dad lalalalala" Its quite sweet   Not so sweet that Amy has disapeared  

Just got out of a well waited bath.. I really wanted one last night but I just couldn't summon up the energy after doing nowt all day but it was total bliss... Topped up the hot at least 3 times I hate daytime baths normally I like them in the dark with a candle  

Anywho.. It seems that my belly may just of grown in the bath   Maybe it's because i've put a white nightshirt on  
Anyway Pic attached taken just a mo ago. 

I am waiting for DP to come home with Kebab Meat & chips... God i'm sooo excited! It better be nice we haven't had chippy for weeks as I'm really trying to eat healthy as I really don't want to pile on loads of weight and then spend a year getting it off to fit into a wedding dress. 

It's been quite today.. Hope everyone is well.xx


----------



## KellyG

Hiya im back

Phoebe is doing great but they wont let her home until some sodium level test results have been dne im mean ffs i want her home, yes i know its the best place blah blah but I WANT MY LIL GIRL HOME NOW!!!!

Ok ok i will do the pics tonight if it will shut you lot up

Emsy i think you need to tell us what the hell has been going on!

Nicole i love your bump huni 

Hayley are you alive or are you counting your wrinkles? I missed the post for your card too   and its still in my car  

Jadey pants Hows u??

Lou has gone quiet, is Georgia making an appearance??


----------



## veng

kelly i hope phoebes home soon  


emsey congrates  i bled at 6 weeks and 7 weeks so try not to worry too much 

hello everyone 

happy birthday Hayley


----------



## emsy2525

thanks for reassurance ladies..good to be back chatting..

well kel..me and DP split up after ICSI no 2 over that and loads of other stuff, he went through checking all my stuff..anyone i met NEW DP in December..ive sold my house just waiting to move and last week i found out i was 5 weeks pregnant cant believe it wasnt even trying  makes sound like bad person doesnt it?...

how are all u other ladies? x


----------



## Just a girl

Evening hunnies  

Thank you all for my Birthday wishes 

OK this is from memory and I'm partially in a 'food coma' as just back from dinner with family so apologies if I miss anyone/anything!

Vikki  
Sorry your still bleeding , but your scan sounds great and really positive that there is nothing wrong! 

Emsy  
Hiya hun, welcome back and wow   on your pregnancy, you must be so chuffed and no I don't think it makes you sound bad, when something isn't right why stay with it making you unhappy - lifes too short 

Nicole  
Fab bump chick, I hope you enjoyed your kebab meat and chips ! Can't believe your nearly half way through - all of our time is going so quick!   you felt the little man move, I've had serious movement today my stomach has been making some peculiar shapes   

Kelly 
PMSL at the counting my wrinkles comment, you   I have been off getting very spoiled if you must know!  
Hope your princess gets to come home soon hun 

Jade
I hope your mummies present turns up in time  and I do hope you weren't actually doing the moving round of your bedroom furniture lady 

W4M, Veng, Nic & Em - Thanks for my bday wishes 

Lou, Katie, Nat 
Hope your all OK ladies  


Birthday Bore Alert   ................
Well I have been well and truly spoilt this whole weekend - its been lovely, my birthday has lasted 5 days so far - this turning 30 lark isn't so bad after all   
My two friends who said just they were taking me out had organised for all of our other friends to turn up as a surprise so there was 18 of us for a lovely Chinese dinner last night - with no strippers I am pleased to report!  Off of my friends I had a lovely silver rotary watch (off of 4 of them), a bottle of Moet off another friend who had a baby last year and she assures me I will be very much in need of it soon after bubs is here , 2 silver bangels, a lovely brown handbag and a promise of a pamper day after bubs is here and they also got a photo cake made and did they choose a nice picture of me to go on it?......... NO -  the whole of the restaurant waiting staff were treated to a picture of me with numerous drinking straws stuck up my nose and coming out from my ears, from a boozy night out  
From family I got perfume, money, 2 more silver bangels and my brother who is a complete  little party animal, made me a photo album it was so sweet of him 
DP got me perfume, and 2 beautiful sterling silver rings - from Magnolia Silver (just opened in Southampton - really nice pieces and they have no more then one or two of each one in stock) So I'm feeling extremely loved today!


----------



## swhattie

Hi Girls!

Jag - so glad you had a fab birthday weekend! You definatly got spoilt very much!

Nicole - loving the bump picture - he he  

Vikki - Scan sounds   the bleeding stops....

Hi Emsy!

Iv lost 17lb since my M/C - Im on the Lipofamine diet and its working fab!!  

Iv also booked tickets for the leeds & v festival whoo hoo!!! I cant wait!


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
im having a lazy start still in my jim jams watching crap tv 

katie thats fab weight loss 

hayley sounds like you had a fab birthday

emsey your not bad, things happen im so glad im not with my ex ,maybe you can talk things over or is it the end?

hi everyone


----------



## Hopeful J

Well i've come in work and spent all my time so far on the phone making sure mummies pressy is on the van for today and it is thank god   so am a happy Jadey now  


Love the bump pic Nic - dammit i missed hollyoaks last night AND eastenders  xx


Kells              (that's my let Pheobe go home NOW dance) xxxx


Hayley glad you had a good one hunny sounds like you were very spoilt!   


MB well done on the weight loss chick!  am coming to you for diet tips lady  


Vengy you lazy moo moo   am jealous   i wish i could come to work in my pjs lol xx

Viks how you hunny hows the twinnies? 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Chick-a roo's!

Katie - Check you out - congrats on the 17lb most impressive and well done on the festival tickets - who you looking forward to seeing the most I wonder?  

Jade - Whoop, whoop your mummy shall get her present - it pays to be persistant hey 

Veng - I too wish I was still in my p.j's!  Enjoy Spring Break!

I slept appalingly last night, last time I checked the time was 4.30am so feel like complete poo, but I came into work today to find chocolate cake on my desk with banners and balloons and a voucher for a pre or post natal aroma massage (this birthday is just going on and on  ) 

My 5 yr old nephew was so funny last night, he said quite loudly to my mum - 'when we having the cake?' and everyone around him went 'shhhhh' then whispered something to him so he then looked at me and said, 'you didn't hear anything did you?' to which I replied 'no' and then he said 'good because there isn't any cake comign for you!'


----------



## Hopeful J

Persistant and angry   lol anyway it just came   so i can stop moaning now lol 


Awwwwwwww blesss your nephew!!!   

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Yay it came! What did you get her anyway ?


----------



## swhattie

I am bored and very hungry - am considering eating my shoe.

Jade glad it came!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley she wanted a Shiatsu back massager   she asked me for a foot spa for xmas so i have a feeling she has plans   so she's got her massager and some shoes she wanted out of River Island but she wouldnt buy them as couldnt justify the cost -  shhhhh dont tell her lol 

Katie am hungry too luv can i get some of that shoe? lol 

x


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - Hmmm shoes - sprinkled with a bit of balsamic vinegar!  I'm just finishing my lunch - what are you allowed to eat on your lipo diet thing?

Jade - Ahh you spolied your mummy, I got some really nice flats yesterday from River Island sooo comfy!


----------



## Hopeful J

mmmmmm i could eat a salad with some vinegar on it now


----------



## swhattie

I am allowed 3 sachets of powder a day mixed with 250ml of water - and NOTHING else! Unless its more plain water - I am allowed as much plain water as I want!


----------



## wishing4miracle

is vikki ment to be having a scan today??am i right in saying so??


----------



## KellyG

ok here they are




























PHOEBE IS COMING HOME TODAY WOOP WOOP Thanks Jade your dance worked


----------



## veng

thats great news kelly im so pleased phoebe will be home today they are both so cute


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh my goodness look how cute they are!!!!!      look how tiny! Pheobe's dummy looks so huge compared to her head!! i want one    

Kelly they are so beautiful hunny well done you   and congrats on madam coming home am so happy for you xxxx


----------



## swhattie

Kelly- they are absolutely f******* gorgeous! Well done and welcome home Pheobe!

XXX


----------



## wishing4miracle

awwwwww theyre lovely


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi ladies.

Wow Kelly they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! Glad phoebe is coming home today   fab news

Mannys bird - excellent weight loss. Can I have more details on the diet - sounds like something my DH would be interested in

Hayley - how cute is your nephew?! bless him. You have been well and truly spoilt for your bday.

Jade - not long for you and you'll have a ickle one like Kellys  

I've had a manic day - some of my 'baby friends' came round (people Ive made friends with since having Grace - with their babies. Dont think my house has ever been so full! Was rather noisy   Just resting now before I have to drop DS at the gym.

My ovaries are really twinging! a good sign I think! Am back at Lister for progress scan tomorrow so will see how things are cooking then. Really scared of ohss this time - I had it before but it happened after the embies were put in - as they both stuck it gave out loads of HCG which aggravated my ovaries - I was in hospital for 3 night then. I cant have that happen again not with Grace to look after  

Hi and hugs to everyone I missed will be back tomorrow with a progress report!

x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey all

Kelly... My god they are sooooo sweet I could eat them!!!!    So glad phoebe is coming home!!!! 

Wheres Lou?? Anyone??

Nic... What time are you at the Lister tomorrow?? I'm there to, might bump into each other. You put my ovaries to shame!!!

Had my first scan yesterday and I have a about 15 follies altogether..... The nurse only measured 6 as the rest were small. I have 1 follie already 19mm after just 5 days... So they are not counting that one. Bloods were ok, still on 300iu. Back tomorrow for another scan. 

Jade and W4M.... On you cycles did they measure all your follies at your first scan?? I was on day 5 yesterday, and I dont know if thats normal. All Liz said was that I had 2-6 follies on my right and 6-9 follies on my left?? I just dont understand? Is that good?? Slightly panicing... Mind you 15 follies is amazing for me as I have only ever had at the most 14 after 12 days of stims. 

Thanks
Natalie xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-yes they norm measure them at each scan.they can sometimes only give you an amount and not the sizes.i used to ask for them.and normally a blood test at every scan aswell.oh i miss the lister   15 follies is good,well done you


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks hun, I am so scared at the moment... again!!! 


I am sure your'll be back at the lister at some point hun!


----------



## Hopeful J

that's fab Nat! i only ended up with 8 this tx   lucky i got 8 as its the minimum to be able to share  

Yeah they used to measure as well hun - its very good hunny you're doing really well  


*Nic* here's hoping that retchid ohss stays away for you hun   i cant imagine what that feels like - i know poor Vikki had it too  


W4M dont think she has a scan today hunny havent heard much from her actually

OI VIKS WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUUU 


Right am leaving work to go round mumsy's and EAT   (after i test out her new massage chair LOL)

Catch you chicas tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki75 said:


> glitter-graphics.com
> 
> been back to the epa today  bleeding satarted again but they sed everythigs ok with bubbas both measuring 16.6mm  thats gestation of 8wks 6 days im only 8 weeks 1 day  just been told to take it easy , the bleeding is coming from behind one of the sacs still its a pocket of blood  but hopefully it all stops soon!
> hope all you girlies are ok xx
> got my 12 week scan on the 6/5 cant wait , todays scan i icould see lil arms an leg buds it was amazing


here is her news,i was a day late.ooops


----------



## beachgirl

Still trying to catch up but wanted to say Welcome home Phoebe x


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - Yay your girlie is home  so pleased for you all hun - Family Gadd is all complete! 

Katie - Your mental mate, that diet sounds grueling  I couldn't cope going a day without solids!  My friend did lighter life and was nearly in tears by day 5 as she was so hungry! 

Nat - Looks like your new clinic is working out well for you hun , great follie growth - may it continue 

*Nic* - I hope you don't get OHSS again - keep my fingers crossed for you hun!

W4M - Hey hunny, I think originally Viks may of had a scan today, I thought she did too 

Beachgirl - Are we a bit too chatty


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how r u all this evening..

kel..u must be such a proud mummy......

i went for my scan today...everything was normal for 5 and a bit weeks, my lil bean is still there..go back three weeks today for 8 week scan 

emsy xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Welcome home Phoebe

Kelly they are so scrummy  i can see you beaming from here 

Hayley your nephew sounded soo sweet!
glad you had a lovely birthday

Mannys Bird well done on the weight loss, lovely to see you posting  

Vik fab news on the scan 

Natalie fab news on your follie scan

Nic your morning sounded fun! how r u feeling with stimming

welcome to emsy

Sally hope your having a fab time

Hayley (w4m)how r u doing and hows those scrummy boys!

Veng, hopeful,watn and anyone i missed 

welcome emsy!

hope not to have missed anyone!
Em


----------



## watn1

Kelly - Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh! They are soooooooooo cute!!! I want one   Can I borrow one for a few months?   Well done to you and DH you must be sooo proud.x

Hayley - WOW! Your more spoilt then me   You sounded like you had a great birthday week.x

Emsie - Great news on your scan hun that everything is fine.x

Nat - Great news on all your follies hun.. Sounds like your moving in the right direction.   Good luck for tomorrow.  

Nic - Good Luck for you tomorrow aswel.  

Jade - talk about skin of your teeth hey with ur mum's present   Glad it came ontime.x

Katie - WOW! On the weight loss!! Thats blooming fab.. I'm soooo trying it after the baby comes  

WFM/Sally/Vikki  

RE Lou - She text'd me to say her PC was down.. I did mention the other day.. None of you obviously listen to me        

RE the baby movements - They are getting more and more now infact he's moving right now.. DP felt it last night too.

Only short personals from me today sorry, Been to the funeral today so still a bit    

Love to all.xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just a girl    not at all too chatty....


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Hope it went OK today for you and DP ?  

Emsy - Pleased to hear your scan was all good 

Well I've managed 2 hours in bed as I was so tried from my pathetic 2 hours last night and now have woken right up again   so am going to do an online shop before attempting to try to go back to sleep - wish me luck (with the sleeping not the shopping!)


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Sorry your having trouble sleeping.. I was in the same boat last night and finally gave up and got up at 2am and just sat on the sofa untill I fell asleep DP came in at 4 and woke me up and got me back into bed. I had a million things whirling around in my head and just couldn't shut off   I could of came on here and kept us both company  

Kelly - Just been looking at more of your Pic's on **.. Both are just so adorable.x

Happy 20 weeks to me   only 140 more days to go  

xxxxxx


----------



## veng

wow 20 weeks nicole your half way 

im 10 weeks feels like its dragging im very impatient


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey ladies

Nic and Veng congrats on your milestones girls 

it does start to speed up Veng hun - after 20 weeks it seems to have flown by - i will be 30 weeks on friday    pretty amazing considering was told it'd never happen - i just continue to feel blessed 

Aww Hayley  i can sympathise hun - sleep is getting harder, i wish i had the net at home to keep you company 

Emsy am glad everything's cool hun 

Am so tired today i can hardly keep my eyes open


----------



## vikki75

hello girls  
wow im missed so much so havent really read back to much naughty i know  
im still bleeding an its bleding getting on my tits!!!! but i pushed myself to go to mothercare yesterday cos we were passing an couldnt resist buying a lil suit  i know its naughty but hay ho  got to get some mat jeans an trousers cos ive had enuf of mine falling down cos there dun up with a bloody hair band lol
kelly the babies are scummyyyyy i want them  
W4M hun sorry you missed my post i had a scan a day early cos i started bleeding again 
big hug to EVERYONE    
Question how many weeks were you all when you see your midwife 4 the 1st time?? cos im not getting to see one till im 17WKS that i find rediculous! wheres the care in that ,so ive complained to nhs direct an they told me to get back in touch with my doctor an tell them im not happy!


----------



## veng

thats seems along time vikki 
i go on american base doctor i got an 6 to 8 week appointment my next is next wed which is the 10 to 12 week one and i think its once a mth intill i get closer


----------



## watn1

Veng - Impatient is my middle name  

Jade - I know! 30 weeks...   Lou, hayley and then YOU! x

Vikki - My Dr's standard booking in appt is 8 weeks and they made my appointment for my 12 week scan there and then with me.. They filled out various forms looks my bloods etc.. 17 weeks is a little long


----------



## vikki75

nicole thats wat i thought    any fertility treatment your seen as high risk but not in my borough  its stupid an making me mad!! im just waiting for my doctor to ring me an find out wats happening   i dont need this stress ! 
got my 12 wk scan on the 6/5
hospital booking at 14wks 21/5
consultant at hossy at 16wks 2/6
i dont get to see a midwife till after all these ??


----------



## as220375

Ladies - hope you don't mind me just popping on. 

Vikki75 - I really can understand your frustration as i too had a problem with apt dates. I had my booking in apt at 10wks at the hospital but didn't see my MW until 16wks. To be honest I wouldnt worry too much - because as long as they check you out at the hospital at 12wks and 14wks you should be OK. But just one quick point - please make sure at your 12wk scan that they organise a nuchal scan for you. This should be done before 13wks (I believe) and tests twins for Downs. You cant have blood tests for downs when you are having twins - so you need to ensure that theyve booked you in. 
Just to let you know i had the following apts
10wks - booking in at hosp
13wks - nuchal scan at hosp
16wks - MW at docs
20wks - anomoly scan at hosp (plus follow up 1 week later as there was a possible problem which turned out to be OK)
date given for
24wks - growth scan at hosp + MW at docs
28wks - growth scan at hosp
32wks - growth scan a hosp
then its a play it by ear senario.

hope this puts your mind at rest a bit...


----------



## vikki75

as220375 - thanks for that   ive spoke to a midwife an she sed te only thing different is that im not having a booking in appt with a midwife cos ive seen my doc  but the standard care is right im having the downs test on 12 weeks scan   she also told me that i probably wont get to see a midwife cos with twins its all obstetric care , but she sed as long as i get checked like you sed at 12 14 16 then ill get more date after she sed any earlier care would really be no point cos wat can they do b4 21- 24 wks   but was told in future i need to go to the epa at the hospital ive been booked with instead of the one ive been going to .
so thank you girlies but ive sorted it out now


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies - Im back - god its such a faff getting to London and back with a pram! Grace loves all the attention she gets though!!!  

My lining is 7.8mm and she didnt count or measure my follicles just said (and I could see) there were LOADS. Im back friday at 11am and then probably monday.

Natalie - I was there for 12.30 today - what time was you there? On monday if you're getting the train there is engineering work between rochester and strood - not sure where you get on but between those two its a bus and adds an hour onto the journey! think I'll drive that day   Anyway hope your scan went well today!! oh and I may put your ovaries to shame but you wait and see a lot of my eggs will be immature as my follicles all grow at different rates.  Last time I got 6 eggs so 13 for me and out of my 13 6 were immature! Its quality rather than quantity and I bet you have quality whereas I got the quantity  

Vikki - in my area with twins we would still see midwife even though its consultant led care.  You'll be at the hospital loads I reckon!  Sorry to hear you're still bleeding, must be very frustrating  

Jade - 30 weeks on friday!  

Hayley -   I had trouble sleeping towards the end of pregnancy with Grace. I kept waking up at 3am and thinking - oooh I really fancy a cup of tea (I am sooooooooo rock and roll   ) then that would be it.  Its annoying isnt it  

Em - Im doing ok stimming thanks - ovarys twinging but Im not surprised with how busy they are!  How is Z? 

Hope Sals having a nice time in Blackpool

ok off to chase up volkswagon about some car stuff 

x


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey ladies 

Viks   glad you're sorted hun - although am baffled as i still had to have midwife, blood tests etc at first   (but was classes high risk as it was twins ) do you come under Havering? I'm Redbridge and they are CRAP! 

Nic glad all is going well hunny   


So so so tired    

xx


----------



## Just a girl

- Just lost a big post! 

Nicole
 20 weeks  20 weeks  - yay !  Jade is right the next ten will fly by too  Its rubbish not sleeping isn't it?  I am finding it easier for me to fall asleep on the sofa once I have woken up, I think my feet like the coldness of the leather! But wasn't impressed as last night there was no SATC on sky for me to watch 


Vikki 
BIG   you sound all stressed hun 


Nic
I wish it was just waking thinking I fancy a cup of tea, I did manage another 3 hours about 3am, so a bit happier! Pleased to hear all went well today at the clinic for you 


Jade
I feel exactly like you little green fur creature too  Have you recieved your £190 grant money yet 


Veng 
Are you still feeling sick, or has it stopped now?


Can't wait for the bank holiday - one more day at work woo hooo, I think I will sleep all weekend (if I can!)


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley No!! my midwife never has the form   althogh she said she'd have one form my next appt in 2 weeks but apparently they're not depositing the money until May  (something about financial year blah blah blah)

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

I've heard on here that there is a back log on the forms so they won't be depositing the money until May but one of my cycle buddies has had hers already  Make sure your MW gives it to you next apt, I would ring her and remind her the day before as if its true and there is a bit of a back log you wanna get it sent it off asap!


----------



## Hopeful J

DEfinately will hun - does the midwife stamp it? or could i just pop into the hospital and get one? 

xx


----------



## vikki75

arghhhhhh i just lost my post  
 to all xx
Jade wow 30 weeks cant believe your be having Remi soon , im under Havering but seein as im going to basildon im under thurrock    but its all sweet as , if i have any probs just got to pop along to the epa at bassy 
hayley hope your ok xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Viks


Right am off home now so have a lovely evening girls xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all!

Nic... I was there at 12! I left at just after 12.30, thanks for the info on the trains I get on a bit before Rochester but it will affect me.   Sounds like your scan went well. Good luck on Friday.

Just a quick on ladies I am off to ww (fat club) tonight   Should be fun I have pigged out this week.

Scan well well, lining is 10.9. I have 10 follies that are measuring over 12mm, one of which is 22mm  . I also have 4 at about 10mm. So I was told I am looking at about 10 eggs maybe     Which I am more then happy with!!! EC looks like monday. Back on friday at 8.45! So I am off to stay with my sister in Croydon tomorrow night and get a train from there. Oh and I am doing some serious shopping in Oxford street friday as well. And I might even eventure over to Westfield in Shepards bush.    

I'll try and get on over the weekend but I am going to conventry on Saturday with a friend. Then plan on sleeping most of sunday!  

Love to all
Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nat - all sounds good hun  
Have a shop for me while on Oxford Street  oh and good luck for tonight but any weight you haven't lost will be down to all those follies weighing you down  x x x


----------



## watn1

Nat/Nic - Glad your scans went well today! You;s will be both the the dreaded 2ww before you know it!

Nat - Did you mean Coventry? Where you off to? I'll be in Cov too on Saturday I think meeting a friend for lunch  

Hayley - I've read loads on here about teh delay with the HIPG saying it's all delayed till may.. Hpoefully it will of all settled before i get to apply.

Anyone got any nice plans for the easter weekend?


----------



## *~Nic~*

Nicole - thanks - dreading the 2ww! oh and I ALWAYS test early so you lot won't need to nag me   

Nat - I didnt pass anyone on my way in so dont think we crossed paths - my scan was 12.30 and I got there just after that (OOPS  )  sounds like everything is going fab for you.  I reckon I will have egg collection wednesday - well I hope so. Deante just rang and they are upping my dose to 225 instead of 150 for two nights? never done that before, I wonder if they are trying to combat the immature egg problem? I have 110% confidence in them!

x


----------



## Skybreeze

I was hoping for EC Wednesday as well Nic.... Oh well its whatever they think. I am still on 300iu. Maybe its just to give your follies a boost in growing? Good luck friday, I have my scan with Liz, did you see the new scanning rooms?? Lovely arnt they!

Right I am 100% going now ladies

Love to all
Natalie xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Nat - Ali scans me and shes in a temp scanning room so I didnt see the new rooms


----------



## veng

nic/nat sounds like your both doing fab lots of luck for your next scans then EC   

im driving up to see a friend close to nuneaton,warwichshire tomorrow  then im back to work monday the schools on base don't get bank holidays off as there american


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Egg Share BUmps and Babes, hope you're all well this morning and ready for the Bank Holiday weekend...


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh you guys are making me miss the Lister and scanner Lizzy  

Can i ask you ladies that have had babies a question  am a bit panicked - sorry for the TMI but when did you guys milk start coming? last night i noticed my boobies are proper leaking - what a weird experience! i admit it really shocked me   is it not too early for that?  


Morning Veng and Beachgirl


----------



## swhattie

Morning Karen!

Jade - from experience of my friends some girls started leaking as early as 20 weeks and others not at all - it all sounds fine!


----------



## KellyG

Morning ladies

Jade i started leaking early with josh but didnt leak at all with the twins untill they were born.. are you planning on boobie feeding??

Katie How u doin huni??

Morning Beachgirl and you other ladies


----------



## watn1

Morning Chica's  

  How is everyone?

Kel - How's your first nights with the babies going?

Jade - can't help on the boobies - Sorry! I'm sure it is normal though I'm sure I read about it happening in one of my many books  

I'm a little fed up   Have 4 long days off and nothing planned   We just tried to grab a short break to spain and the prices are just silly with it being Easter weekend..  3 Nights £300+pp.. I think not   

Anyone got any great plans? Normally I would just be going out on the lash for a long weekend.. gone are those days hey?   Don't think i could manage a 3 dayer anymore.. I'm dead after just a few hours  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Thank you ladies  


 Katie 

 Kells - yep i'd like to booby feed is poss   have also bought some bottles that are apparently to be used with bf so i can express too 

Are you bf'ing the twinnies? 


Awww NIc - yep my days of weekenders are gone as well hun so i can sympathise  

Just gonna continue clearing out the crap from my house - DP off work tomorrow so may do a spot of shopping and dads for dinner on sunday - wild child ay! lol


----------



## KellyG

Nicole its going suprisingly well   im gona have my hair done later to make myself abit normal lol

Jade my colostrum was poo and by the time my milk kicked in the babies were established on the bottle.
I was milked like a cow by 3 mw's after they were born


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon my little rays of sunshine 

Jade - I haven't leaked yet but do know it is normal, we have some ' bump to breastfeeding' dvd's at work, I'll pop one in the post to you hun, if anyone else wants one just let me know - we have stacks! Are the bottles you got tomme tippe close to nature ones, they are the ones I've got incase bf'ing doesn't work and/or I express to let dp have a go at feeding!

Kelly - Enjoy your little bit of pampering hun, you prob well deserve it 

Nicole - Thats shocking prices, have you looked at doing at short break in the UK? Just getting a nice little boutique hotel and chilling out?  I too have nothing planned apart from sleeping - only got 4 hours last night and I can only seem to settle on the sofa, I feel quite tired!

Katie - Sore head this morning hun? I was reading someone consumed a bottle of vino last night   (not stalking you - was having a read of 'in the news section') so any plans for you this wkend or was the bottle kicking off the first of many this easter weekend 

I'm feeling a little sick - self inflicted though, I've had a small(ish) easter egg and a mini lindt chocolate bunny - so just had an apple to see if that helps me


----------



## swhattie

Jag - No hangover hun no!! Just tired!! I intend to have a massive party style weekend and consume as much alcohol as is possible!! yay!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Yeah Hayley i got the tommee tippee ones! although after i paid £10.99 for a 3 pack in tesco i saw the same pack for £6.99 in TK Maxx so bought some more  

Cheers for the dvd sweety  


Kells i dont like the sound of that being milked hun!!!  


MB have one (or 5) for me sweety!


I've just had the fattest lunch ever - lamb, potatoes, carrots, peas, mint sauc and gravy all in a ciabatta!!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - Just no trips to A&E with a broken limb this time hey   

Jade - That is one serious sandwhich, I want a roast dinner right now!


----------



## Hopeful J

Well Hayley if you're ever in London Bridge you HAVE TO go to Fuzzy's Grub   roast dinner on tap! i even bought some crackling  

I dont think there's enough room in my belly for baby now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls well I have borrowed a laptop and so for the time being back online, no sign of Georgia yet, DH wants her to arrive this weekend so he doesn't have to go back to work in Hull next week, saw my MW last week and I am booked in for an induction on 24th April if no sign by then so at least I have an end date hey.....  Tried a few things to get started been cleaning on all fours, had sex this morning, going to have a hot curry tomorrow night see if that starts anything....

Hope you are all well and I will try to catch up very soon xxxx


----------



## vikki75

Lou i wish you all the luck in the world with your curry     
nicole well done 20 weeks whoo hoo  
hayley i cant believe your 32 wks   
i hope none of you disappear after having the baby   cos ill be here on my own


----------



## sallyanne1

Just a quick one to say im home.
Hope ya missed me   We had a great time on freyas birthday. Took her to the sealife centre and on the donkeys   Met up with another mummy and baby off here too which was great. Freya loved him and was kissin him. Pics are on ********  

Hope everyone is well will catch up tomorrow im slightly tired and have come home for a rest


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole woohooo 20weeks 

And Hayley 32 weeks creeping up behind me hey, surely not long till you finish work now?  They say 5 more weeks and your fully cooked hun

Sally hey hun, hope it was a fab time in Blackpool hun 

Vikki how are you hun hope your sickness is alot better now

Natalie I see you have some nice big follies am I right thinking EC this coming Wednesday?  How is the ww going hun I think your fab for doing both this and tx at the same time 

Mannys Bird hey hun hope your ok?

Kelly hope you are back home with your twins hun  

Veng how are you going hun?

W4M - hi hun 

I think that's it isn't it, or I hope so and I haven't missed anybody


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki 
Where on earth would we go if we weren't on here  

Lou
3 more weeks at work but only 12 days left of actual working (got a day off each week) I can't wait to finish now!  I can't believe I'm 32 weeks either (33 on Monday ) where the F has that gone?

Sal 
Glad you had a good holiday hun and that Freya had a nice birthday


----------



## veng

hi ladys
i went to toys r us today and bought tommee tippee closer  to nature box for 39.99 it has in it electric steriliser,thermal travel bag x2,260ml bottlex4,150ml bottle x2,pure smoother 0-3m x3,milk powder dispenser x6,teat tong,bottle brush ,
i thought that was a good deal then went into TKMAXX and got 260ml bottles x 4 for 8.99 and bottle warmer 12.99  

anyone one else spending this weekend?


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

I have EC on Monday... My scan yesterday went well have a few good follies. I was dropped to 150iu after my blood test yesterday and nothing today. So I trigger tonight at 11.30!!!

Better go I have a bath waiting!!!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Sky good luck hunni       

Veng thats good  

Im so tired. I have done loads of washing today


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

Its again stupid o'clock in the morning and I have yet to go to sleep  I'm so frustrated as I feel tired just can't sleep! So I'm watching housesitter with goldie hawn and steve martin and nosing around on here!

Natalie - Hope trigger went well and those easter bunnies give you a nice bumper crop of eggies on Monday  How was shopping in Oxford St - Buy anything gorgeous?

Veng - Sounds like you got a baragin! I got that steriliser on offer for £20 but it didn't contain as much as your set - mine had 3 bottles, tongs and a bottle brush in   

Sal - Thats probably the only downside of a holiday - all the flipping washing when you get back  

I hope you all get lots of nice chocolate treats tomorrow  xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Wishing all you Bumps and Babes a very good day x


----------



## sallyanne1

JAG     I remember that so well hunni   I was always awake from 3am  
Im not having an easter egg coz i dont eat choc   Kids have a few though and freya has a big easter bunny  

Im doing her a party tomorrow as we were away last week and she still has presents to open. So yet another busy day making caks and bathing the dogs


----------



## watn1

Veng - I too got the £20 one with the same as Hayley got.. have heard a few ladies say about the bargains in TKMAX i might go have a nose tomorrow. Hope you are doing well so far.

Vikki - Hows our sickness hun? Is it wearing off or are you pretty much the same?

Hayley -  Sorry you are having trouble sleeping  It's horrible when you can't sleep. I got up about 6-7 times for a wee last night and found it hard to resettle after getting up.. Sorry there's nothing I can suggest 

Sally - Glad you had a good trip hun.

Jade - How you doing? ANything exciting going on?

Lou - Glad you have got some kind of access to the net, I'd go stur crazy!  I hope 'somthing' happens for you very soon!

Nat - All the best for tomorrow hun.. Lets  the EC has come at a good time with it being easter and all. 

MB - I take it there's no chocolate eggs for you hun?

Nic - How are your follies doing?

Have I missed anyone?  If so sorry. I was thinking it would be cool if I can hold onto the baby for a few more days untill Sept 9th s he'd have a b'day of 09/09/09 How cool would that be? Doubt i'll be saying that near the end though


----------



## KellyG

Nicole you missed me tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut!

Happy Easter everyone

I have a baby wriggling around on my chest, hes just like his dad... Mason has his hand down my cleavage lmao 

Hope you are all well and eating as many eggs as you can

Hayley hope your sleeping now. I used to read my book when i couldnt sleep


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole i like freya's coz its 04/04/08  

Kelly i was looking at your pics on ** yesterday your babies are so so sweet


----------



## veng

happy easter everyone ive just eaten half an easter egg and feel sick  was yummie tho 
Nat lots of luck for EC monday 
oh i wish i didnt have work tomorrow


----------



## watn1

I didn't get any egg's 

Kelly - Sorry hun.. How are Pheobe & Mason? Is Josh getting on Ok with them?

My mum has just brought us a bouncer from TKMAX.. Bargain at £33!!  It's £70 in Argos.. We have just a cream one might be worth popping in to see if your local store has any

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001501&productId=1500341933&langId=-1&engine=froogle&keyword=Chicco+Deluxe+Rocker+-+Confetti

/links


----------



## KellyG

Awww Nic i will give you one of my eggs hun 

We got 2 bouncers a blue and pink and they vibrate lmao my children are soo spoilt. What else have you got to get?


----------



## watn1

This one vibrates too.. He also has one of the sweetpeace things that mimic the womb.. Apparently 
http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Toys/Baby-Swings/Graco-Sweetpeace-Newborn-Soother-Centre(0035063)?cm_mmc=Feed-_-Google%20Base-_-N%2FA-_-Graco%20Sweetpeace%20Newborn%20Soother%20Centre

We haven't really got anything else to get  Any a pram.. & i'm back to the Bugaboo again  Oh & I need a bath 

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon chicklets 

I didn't get any sleep until 9am this morning and then slept till about 1, it was bliss 

Sal 
Have fun baking and with the party, how many do you have coming?

Nicole  
I didn't get any eggs either but can't complain really still have 3 boxes of chocolates left over from my b'day, but you really can't beat easter egg shell eaten straight from the fridge - hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!  That was a great bargain your mum got you, I will have to go check out our tkmaxx tomorrow now 


Kelly
Hey hunny, I think I'm gonna go stock up on books - I'm half way through the new Marian Keyes ones already that I was bought and was planning on saving it for when I started my Mat Leave, I just can't keep a book in the house un-read, its like having uneaten  easter eggs in the house (I had to leave my niece and nephes in the car so I wouldn't eat them )


Veng
No bank holiday for you tomorrow then? Do US not have the extra day at Easter?


Lou, Vikki, Jade, Nat, Katie, *Nic*, W4M, Beachgirl, Em  


I don't think I'm gonna bother getting dressed today, I may even go back to bed to read some more of my book


----------



## veng

sadly no hayley   i did say to my boss how rude your in the UK we should have bank holidays off too   it was worth a try but my boss said no so girls go back to school tomorrow too


----------



## Leicesterlou

Evening girls 

Well the curry didn't work had lots of niggles last night but nothing today, DH has gone out for a few beers so home alone and he is expecting a phonecall bless him, he is getting really excited now but I reckon Georgia is too comfy to be making a move, have tried most things now except pineapple....


Natalie woohooo EC tomorrow hun        hoping you get lots of big juicy eggs xxxx

Hope everybody has had a nice Easter shame about the weather we were hoping to get the decking painted today but ended up having an afternoon sleep in this weather what else can you do


----------



## sallyanne1

God im so annoyed with dh   We are having a party for freya today as we were away. He let me have a lie in and i got up to him scrubbin the kitchen   Just coz his bloody family are coming my cleaning isnt good enough. He is even scrbbin the dog bed   Its like my cleaning isnt good enough n if it was just my family coming he wouldnt bother. I told him that when they come im gonna do a big dump on the kitchen floor   
Its not like the mil has a clean house n my house is clean!! It has to be with freya coz i dont know what sets off her eczema.
And i asked if he had fed my cats n he said " no i only feed the chickens" he wasnt joking either coz poor lily hadnt had her breakfast either    
Im going to the shop and im gonna buy a bottle of wine n drink it before anyone gets here


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Girls



A belated Happy Easter!  

Nat how did EC go hun 

Awwww Sally - bl**dy DP's   how did Freya's party go?

Lou is she here yet?   xx

Hayley you've passed your restless legs on to me woman! sleeping is so NOT fun right now   how do you combat it? i find going to sleep a real chore and dont even get me started on turning over....  xxx

Kelly how are the bubbas doing How's Josh adapting? awww i cant wait to catch you up  

Viks am planning on taking my mums old pc purely for FF usage so dont fret hun     how you feeling anyway, still sick? xx

Nic congrats on 20 weeks hun!!!   see TK Maxx is the place to be!  

Veng nice try with the boss hun   xxx

*Nic* how you getting on hunny any sign of EC for you? xxx


W4M hope you and the boys had a lovely easter xxx


Well my weekend was pretty boring   just chilled out - threw away more old crap (where does it all come from? ) but mainly slept - or tried to  - think i've had another growth spurt this weekend as i've just wanted to sleep and do nothing   went to daddy's for dinner on sunday which was nice - didnt get any eggs either - although i did get a chocolate bunny but dp ate it can you believe that!!!   



xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

So I got 16 eggs       8 each, which I am over the moon with. The sperm was ok for IVF so no ICSI needed. The consutant said that all my eggs were mature, so thats good!
Now I am just waiting for the call!!!

I have to say I am slowly going mad waiting for the phone to ring!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

well done Nat!!

when you go for ET look out for George the embryologist - he's so cool! (he pops through the hatch to pass them your embies - really nice man and funny!)


xxx


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies  

  I'm working all day today but just on my break  

Sleepless in Southampton     So sorry your having such a mare sleeping, It must be horrible.. SOrry I can't help. You've probably tried but myabe a hot bath at night with some relaxing oils or something in to see if it aids you to relax a bit? I hope this don't last untill baby comes  

Nat - WooHoooooooooo! 16 eggs!! You must be so over the moon with that.. Wishing them all the luck in the world for fertilisation! I'm sure your gonna get some nice ones out of all those 8.x

Jade - Oh No! Another non sleeper   Did you see hayley's post in the pregnancy section? I must say one lady said to visualise yourself as being full of sand and drain yourself off from head to toe or toe to head to drift off.. I couldn't sleep last night and i tried it, It must of worked because I fell asleep, But then I kept peeing all night!!!   At least 6 times again last night.. I'm gonna have to stop drinking from like 6pm at this rate! Turning over all night is getting a bit of a chore too now.. Everytime I wake up i'm on my back.. ooops!

Sally - Hope your party turned out ok in the end.

Hope everyone had a nice easter. I've been bored out of my skull! So much so that last night I baked some fairy cakes & scones   They were really nice as it goes I was quite proud   Other then that we went the cinema, Out for dinner twice and visited some family but it was all pretty normal.. None of the bank holiday partying for any of us


----------



## Skybreeze

Just had the 'call'!!!

And *5 fertlilised * And 1 fertlised abnormally. So thats 6 ( I know 1 is no good) but thats with IVF! Last cycle we had 5 fertilised with ICSI! I am so happy. 

ET is Thursday afternoon. Unless we here from them and go for blasts, then ET will be Saturday!

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1

Ah Nat - Thats such great news!! Well done to your DH's swimmers   Keep drinking your water to flush out your system ready for your babies return home


----------



## swhattie

Well Done Nat!!! Thats fab - Good Luck for ET!!

Iv spent my weekend being drunk! Daft Drunk infact - went to see The Knowing on friday and that made me want to drink as the ending was so silly so have been in a stupor most of the weekend! Thought Id died and gone to hell on saturday!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

yay well done sky


----------



## KellyG

Well done Nat wooohoooo!!

Hayley did u sleep?

Jade how u doing sexy bump?? My bubs are ok, they just had the heel prick test and the mw made mason cry, when she had finished she passed him to me and he stopped crying.... he knows his mummmmy!!!

Nicole  
Josh is lving bein a big bro bless him, hes waiting patiently for his pressie from them tho bless


----------



## watn1

Katie  I used to love bank holiday binges  I'd only need to smell the wine now  Your Weight Loss ticker is going down remarkably quick! Are you still on the Loop thing diet?

Kelly - Aaaah thats so cute! My DP is getting impatient now waiting for baby to come especially after a boring weekend.. He was complaining that if the baby were here he'd have someone to play with 

I've just ordered a bargain moses basket from ebay  £24 + £8 Delivery.. It's a nice one seen it in the shop by me a few weeks ago for £45, without a stand. It's a unisex one so you could get one without knowing the sex. I really didnt wanna be spending a lot on something thats not gonna be used for long. Stand is a rocking one too.

Here's the link if anyone is interested: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250396902826 I just sent him a offer for £24 (£3 off) and he accepted it.

Here's a better link with better pic's: http://lullaby-lane-babyshop.co.uk/my-toys-moses-basket-p-90.html

/links


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic i love that moses basket! i may have to copy although a bit pointless in my flat but its lovely - and cheap!!! could be used for living room or staying at nannies etc   oh yes i think i may copy lol 

Nat that is fantastic hun well done  

Awww Kelly i want my bubba now  
Am ok thanks mi darling just plodding along WAITING   

You havent given Josh his pressie you mean woman lol if he's anything like my nephew i bet he's asking every 5 minutes  xxx

Katie   hope you had one for me lady!


----------



## swhattie

I had enough drinks for us all!! I was seriously bad!! Going round sheffield on pay day so that should be fun!! 

Nic -  yes Im on the silly diet! I lost 8lb this week alone so Im pleased! The drinking and puking up helped i think on saturday!!


----------



## veng

Nat thats great news next step ET   i will have everything crossed for you 

Nicole nice moses basket a friend is giving me hers she has a white one 

Katie sound like you had a good weekend and your diet sounds like its going so well,

hi everyone Vikki,Kelly,Lou,Nic,Sally,W4M,Hayley and anyone ive missed


----------



## vikki75

hello my darlings xx 
im gla you girls are all sticking around after your`ve had your bubbas  
nat thats fantastic news whoo hooooooo    
me well still sick as a dog   but hay ho put a piccy on ******** of me bump lol an getting lots of comments about my BUM !! well just from my sister actually lol 
had no brown D/C for 2 days   just pessary  
when did you girls start weaning your self off of the bullets as ive been told im not to do it till 12 weeks but by the time im off them ill be 14 weeks!!!!  
   to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww Vikki @ your bump  

i was naughty and stopped at about 6 weeks     they was just making me too constipated  

xxx


----------



## vikki75

Jade do you think that it will matter if i start cutting down now? cos im on 3 a day!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Crikey 3 a day!!!!   

I shouldnt think so hun...... double check with your doc or midwife but i just stopped completely as my mw said they were 'more a precaution then a neccessity'

I was only on 1 a day i feel like a wimp now  

xx


----------



## vikki75

lol i was put up cos i was bleeding but the bleeding was coming from a pocket so i cant see why i cant cut down ! 
only thing is ive got about 200£ worth left an dont want to waste them


----------



## watn1

Vik's I wouldn't do anything without asking your clinic especially with the bleed. I know they are a pain.. I was on 4 a day   I cut them down to 2 at 10 weeks 1 at 11 weeks and was off them complete at 12 weeks. If your clinic says its OK then you can, My MW or GP didn't have a clue  

Jade - It's a bargain - I too thought it would be good for at my mums etc.x

Veng - How are you doing hun? Still sick? 

Katie - Going out on payday! OUCH!! I get really silly when I do things like that.. Especially when you just happily spend and spend.. I am soooo going on that diet once the baby comes ready to fit into a nice wedding dress


----------



## swhattie

Its a fab diet Nic its just the not chewing owt that kills me!! But its easy and works very well!!! I am also silly come pay day but hey ho - it'll be right - I cant wait and I OBVIOUSLY need a new outfit since nothing will fit me!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Afternoon Ladies.

Im in for egg collection thursday - probably - was going to be wednesday but they wanted to leave it one day to see if they could get a smaller cluster of follies big enough for collection - and it worked! just waiting for the call now to say my hormone level are good and to trigger tonight   because Im sick of going to London now  

Hope you all had a lovely Easter. Guess what my baby got for Easter................her two front teeth!!!!!!!!!! her two front bottom ones popped through over the weekend   

Natalie - Well done you - excellent news. Is that how it works? get there early ang get your own room? hmmm.............Im struggling at the moment to get someone to have Grace as you aren't meant to take children.

Nic - lovely moses basket - what a bargain! I never had one for Grace, she had a crib upstairs and downstairs she slept in her pram (bit safer in there from the dog!)

Vik - I cant see any reason why you cant slowly wean yourself off the cyclogest.  The placenta should be taking over around now.

Manny b - diets going well, going to suggest it to DH as his BMI is 30.1 so I think he qualifies to do it?

Sally - glad you had a good holiday - hope the party went well.

Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## swhattie

He should qualify for it yes, they do it Weldricks chemists but im not sure if thats just up north and whether its different chemists everywhere else! 

My DH wanted to do it but I like big men so i wouldnt let him!!


----------



## KellyG

Katie im gonna join you soon on the weight loss thing.. Ive lost 4 stone in 3 weeks     3 weeks and counting till i start back at the gym   

Vikki i wouldnt stop just yet hun i heard somewhere that the placenta works on its own from about 10 weeks tho  

Jade You will have your buba very soon hun, i wanted mine and they came too early, plus you need to get as much sleep as you can lol

Nicole I lve the moses basket huni you have done really well 

Nic good luck with EC chick and for your trigger x


----------



## swhattie

I could do with the losing 4 stione in 3 weeks thing!! that would be great!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Well done Nic!!! Hope the call comes soon... I was the first in, I got there about 6.30 (parked in the Lister car park) So I got the room on my own   It was lovely.. I left DH watching kun-fu panda when I went down at 11.   Its a shame you cant take Grace, But I did read that in the 'rules'! Bless Garce getting her front teeth! 

MB... Well done you on your weight loss... I would go mad on that diet, I lovel food to much. I'll stick with WW! 

N xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI all  well no signs of Georgia yet, been to see the MW today and she is not fully engaged yet and I have some protein in my water so back again next week to check it then ring the hospital on 24th for Induction.

Natalie fab news on your eggs and embies hun 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## vikki75

Ok girlies ive foned the clinic just waiting for them to call me back as the nurse wanted to double check with the doc but she sed she shouldnt see no reason why i cant go to 2 now   you watch cos im getting happy about going to 2 a day she`ll fone an say NO!  
Lou hun can you do lots of jiggy jiggy plz an jump up an down or something


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> Ok girlies ive foned the clinic just waiting for them to call me back as the nurse wanted to double check with the doc but she sed she shouldnt see no reason why i cant go to 2 now  you watch cos im getting happy about going to 2 a day she`ll fone an say NO!
> Lou hun can you do lots of jiggy jiggy plz an jump up an down or something


Vikki I'm sure they will let you reduce to 2 a day then 1 hun. Been having lots of jiggy this weekend and I went for a mammouth walk yesterday...


----------



## Hopeful J

Kells Sleep? i wish! lol am going to get one of those funky pillows in a second actually coz i cannot take another night of fidgeting  


Hey LouLou  

Am defo signing up for your diet Katie and i agree about the big man thing i HATE puny men!!! Mine's started losing weight and i am not a happy Jadey - he doesnt believe me and thinks i only say it to make him feel better (he's not even 'that' overweight) but i'm not i promise!!!! 


Nat isnt the Lister FAB! i got a nice lunch whilst there as well  


Keep getting these BH's girlies they are driving me up the wall

AND i just noticed i have a tiny hole in my top which is stretched over my belly - what a tramp


----------



## swhattie

lol!! Your preggers hun - your allowed holes in your top!!

I like a man to be about 6ft 2in and weigh about 16-17 stone - but broad not wobbly but I do like a proper belly and they need a hairy chest, hairy belly - not keen on hairy backs, they MUST have a beard or at least proper stubble - not the 6o'clock type and preferably longish hair!! Also big arms and good shoulders - I am in NO WAY picky!! 

Only men who are off of that scale in terms of build are kings of leon! They could weigh 2 stone wet through and I wouldnt say no!!


----------



## KellyG

Ummm katie u just described my husband (and now im locking him away)


----------



## swhattie

and they must not be married or attached!!


----------



## vikki75

you girls lol


----------



## vikki75

wat do you know i'm bleeding again i give up .


----------



## Just a girl

Hey chicks, flipping heck 4 pages today 

Natalie       That is amazing news - 16 eggs, woohoo get you easter bunny! I bet your recip was well pleased too 8 each is great! Are you having 2 transfered hun?  

Jade -   On the not sleeping its sooo annoying isn't it? On Saturday night I couldn't actually go to sleep at all and didn't end up going to bed and then off to sleep until 9am on Sunday Morning  I was not a happy girlie and not much helps me, the last 2 nights have been a bit better and I got a record breaking 5 hours last night which is prob the most in 2 weeks! 

Lou - Oh dear no appearance from the little lady then, oh well its a womens prerogative to be late isn't it 

Nicole - Love the moses basket, my friend has given us a nice cream embroidery anglais one on a rocking stand as her son only used it for a week, she said he didn't like it but I think she just enjoyed having him in with her too much   I hope you didn't work too hard today, I tried the flower list suggestion off that lady and I think that helped me last night 

Katie - Hey girlie, sounds as though you had a good weekend, puking up always proves it was a good un  , so what made you puke then..... sambuca, jaegarmiester, tequila - all three? I bet with you not eating solids at the moment you got hammered really quick 

Kelly - Hey chick, ahhhh your poor Mason cried  I will be a nightmare when I have to take my bubba for a jab, I struggled when I helped my friend with her triplets, I hated hearing them cry - what will I be like with my own 

Vikki - Sorry your bleeding again hun  I too weaned myself off the bullets early as they drove me mad, but until your bleeding stops it may be best not too  

Sal - How did the party go? Is DP still alive   You cracked me up with your take a dump in the kithen comment 

*Nic* - Do you not have a friend or any family who could help you out with Grace on EC day , hope you get your sitter sorted hun 

Veng - Second day back for you, whens your next school holiday? Do you get any time off in May?

W4M -   hun

Anyone else struggling at work? I'm so tired by the afternoon I just wanna go home and sleep, just 3 more weeks to go!


----------



## veng

vikki hope your bleeding stops soon 

Hayley im taking 26th off as its Phoebe's teacher parent conference i think i have one day off in may federal holiday then when the school breaks up for summer in june im going to leave 

Nicole i still feel sick but not as often as before


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hayley -   for the tiredness, early pregnancy and late pregnancy were the worst for me with the tiredness. Looks like my best mate is going to have Grace for me thursday - if she can get the day off work.  Loads of people have offered but they either have babies Graces age (I cant expect them to have Grace as well as their own and I worry they wont be able to cope  ) or they work and will have to take a days leave......its such a long day as will have to leave home at 6am and wont get back till around 4pm.  It will all work out ok , Im sure

Vikki - sorry to hear your bleeding again  

Im so tired but got to stay up till midnight to do trigger shot

x


----------



## Just a girl

Morning all

Vikki - Hows the bleeding this morning,   its eased off again, it must be driving you mad 

*Nic* - Glad you have your childcare sorted, if people have offered don't feel bad on taking them up on it even if they do have have there own, they will cope thats what they have 2 arms for  when I worked in a nursery we had a 1:3 ratio for babies that could be challenging if they all decided to cry at once !

Jade - How did you sleep last night? I managed from 11.30 until about 3 but then woek up for a wee and just didn't really drop off again properly  I hope you managed better!

Veng - Not long for you left at work then! A nice long summer before bubs arrives!

Nicole, Lou, Kelly, Nat, Katie, W4M, Sal  

I'm off to do a group in a moment and last weeks was so quiet as its the school holidays it really dragged, hopefully we get a few more this week!


----------



## wishing4miracle

nic-lots of luck for ec today   

vikki-hope that bleeding has stoped  thats what caused my bleeding,giving up the cyclogest  

jag-oh those horid nights of getting up for a wee about a hundred times   yo what till bubs comes   as for work i go back monday   first shift is a 12pm-930pm  

veng-hows things going??whens you nuchal scan??

mb-lots of weight droping off i see   well done   i couldnt do a liquid diet 

hope -not long left now   you got much to get ready??

kelly-i know what you mean about droping the weight fast,i did too   i put on 3st during the pg and lost it within 3wks.but now put on half a st  

leiclou-nearly there   any signs

sky-any more news on your embies when you in for et??

watn-liking the basket  

sally-where are you now adays 

and then theres me.i got my af today


----------



## veng

morning everyone

hayley i hope you get some good sleep soon maybe babys getting you ready for less sleep 

im off to work then i have appointment this afternoon i think its just a check up  

morning W4M sorry af has arrived hopfuly its a nice light one ,im hoping to get a date for my scan today will let you know later


----------



## swhattie

W4M - So sorry hun -its so crappy - you will get there again sweetie. 

The liquid diet isnt half bad - iv done worse! I prefer to do this rather than measure things up and count calories because that bores me!!! I want to be 9 stone before next tx. 

Vik - Hope the bleeding stops soon hun - it must be doing your nut in, i know it would me.

Nat - Hows your embies coming on?! Pupo Soon!!

Jade - Hope the sleep comes soon, you'll need it!!

Jag - I havnt got the faintest idea what I was drinking!! I just know I was drinking a lot of it!! Gonna see some bands this weekednd at the leadmill in sheffield, cant wait for that, we saw the early Arctic Monkeys once!!

Lou, Veng, Nicole, Sally & anyone I may have very rudely missed - Hi!!

Im going tent shopping tonight!


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all   

Lou i dont mind if you *pop* on the 19th hun its my wedding anniversary    24th was my due date with freya   Brings back such lovely memories.

Vikki hope you are ok hun    

Jade i think i have your insomnia   Went to bed around 10pm coz i was shattered n then i was awake from 3am    Hope you slept better hun. Try getting an mp3 player and download classical. That will send anyone to sleep  

JAG hope you have a good time hun  

Natalie thats great on your eggies hun. I bet your recip was well chuffed  

W4M i dont seem to have stopped since getting back off my hols. We had a party for freya on monday so i had a hangover yesterday   

Hope everyone else is well   

Im taking my doggie to be clipped today. Im afraid i have let her get a bit of a mess   I used to take her to a grooming place then i heard that they killed a dog by restraining it to hard o i decided to do her myself   But getting pregnant and then having a baby its not easy to sit for 2 hrs clipping her. And thn she chewed through the wire   And i ned to get her to the vets too coz i got back off holiday and she has something wrong with her eye   My poor baby needs it sorting so she will be in at the vets tomorrow    I just hope she is ok. I can take her to the PDSA in my mum's name but not sure how good they are iykwim. Not sure if you get what you pay for and maybe should take to my vets?

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

veng-oh thats good then   i thought ud have a date by now though   maybe they give them out quicker for twins  

mb-what happens if you have normal food now though / does it just bung you up what happens at that end now you just having liquids


----------



## swhattie

W4M!!! Il not explode!! TBH the milkshakes make you erm loose! if you get me! After you come off the shakes which you have to do gradually you are supposed to have like a weightwatchers diet to maintain weight!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Chicas 

*Hayley* baby thanks agin for the dvd  as for sleep...  wasnt 'as' bad last night but do you find when you (eventually) turn over it feels like someone is pulling your ovaries out? it really hurts! it hurts if i dont go a wee IMMEDIATELY after i get the urge too!!!! certainly is annoying hun - we got in bed last night and as soon as i moved DP said ' oh you're starting again'  he would have got a whack if i could have turned quick enough 

I have put off buying a maternity pillow as havent really needed it until recently but a guy at works wife has helpfully sent me this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MATERNITY-PREGNANCY-BODY-SUPPORT-PILLOW-CUSHION-COVER_W0QQitemZ170296561917QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item170296561917&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

How cheap is that!!! am ordering one now  very lucky as i nearly bought one from mothercare on sunday for £44 but they only had the £19.99 crappy one left 

*Viks * is it a heavy bleed? did your doc say how long you could expect it to hapen for? 

*W4M* i cant wait luv  i think i've got pretty much everything  although i know mum and step mum are hoarding stuff at thiers so i really need to get it all together and do a stock take lol 
Oh hun that sucks about going back to work  i cant wait to leave here but i know mat leave is going to go way to fast.

Sorry to hear dreaed AF turned up babes 

*Katie* i was the epitome of tramp yesturday  you know when you just 'feel' ropey lol feeling better today tho although i could do with a hairwash  
Agreed on all you said about men especially arms - with a nice tattooo on them mmmm! although i could skip the hair part  luckily dp has never been a very hairy dude - bless him its taken him 8 years to get the tiny bit of bumfluff on his chin  he keeps a lil moustache as well (i dunno why but it reminds me of Pepe Le Pew  ) however i got a panicked call on thursday - he'd tried to trim it and slipped and had to shave the whole thing off - he looks 12 now 

**Nic** its come around so quick for you lady! i must say you ladies really are inspiring me to get going on tx soon as after madam comes - how did the trigger go?

If i were closer i'd nick Grace off you for the day hun! would much rather babysit your lil beauty then these hairy-assed monkies i have to deal with here! xxx

*Veng* hope all is cool with your check up hun  and make sure you let us know about scan!! xxx

*Sally* how did FReya's party go hun?? xx

*Kelly * How you doing today mama?

*Lou* thinking of you hun!

ok time for my next cup of tea 

xxxxxx

Oh before i forget - step mum bought a pack of 4 baby soaps which i doubt i'll use as i dont think you should use stuff on bubs when they're small etc so have put one in each of Remy's drawers and its making her stuff stay all baby smely! thats my tip of the day 

/links


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies...

  My you's have been chatty this morning   

Lou - I think you may aswel; resign yourself to the 24th hun and be done with it.. She sounds like she's too comfy in there.x

WfM - Sorry AF appeared.. You will get there again hun  

Jade - Hmmm good tip on the soap   All Kaedyn's stuff needs washing but I have brought some newborn stuff but not gonna wash them untill he's here incase they don't even fit   Some are only upto 8lb I read on them the other day so it was quite silly buying them really.

Sal -   I hate taking my dogs the vet.. RE the grooming I have a company called Dial a dog wash they come in their van and grrom them outside.. It's fab   It's £28 around here, They have them nationwide too. This way they take one and then bring her back in and then take the other.. I like the fact neither of them are sitting in cages waiting for me to come back.

Vikki -   Sorry you are bleeding again hun.. What did your clinic say?

Hayley - AT least you got a little sleep last night but not enough hey   Maybe you are getting yourself worked up too much about it. Maybe you need to go for a nice pregnancy massage to release and tension you may have  

Nic - Hope trigger went well, All the best for Egg Collection.

Katie/Nat/Veng  

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow   get to see baby again.. He's been kicking around loads the last few days which is lovely. After the scan tomorrow think i'll book in for my 3D/4D one at 26/27 weeks   but I have another NHS one at 28 weeks which I think i'll try and move to later on as I don't really want 2 so close together. 

Anywho, I'm starting work at 11 so will catch you all later.xx


----------



## KellyG

Good Morning all my bubas slept from 11 till 6 woohooo i am sooo good   how long will it last   

Nicole   U forget about me all the time    Good luck with your scan huni

Jade All the johnsons smellys smell sooooo lush and so does the fairy washing powder and fabric con, which you will get free in your bounty packs   I got my pillow from costco £9.99 

Hayley how are you feeling? Not long and you can have lie in's and rest at home 

Veng Vikki Lou hows you all today?? Vikki any mre bleeding?

Katie forgot to say my dh doesnt have long hair so hes not your type after all  

W4M Aww hun soorry af is here  

Nic how was the trigger? enjoy ur drug free day 

<Mwah to anyoone ive missed


----------



## sallyanne1

I did have someone come out to the house once n did it in my kitchen but she had a right go at me coz poppy had a scratch on her leg   And it was just a scratch too   So i just did her myself.   But she looks like some edward scissor hands creation    Good luck with your scan cant wait to see pic hun


----------



## swhattie

Kelly - well done on training the bubbas well!! No its a must that he has long hair!! He he! Im man mad!

Nicole - Great stuff about your scan!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Just took freya for her jab n she laughed


----------



## *~Nic~*

trigger all done! i knackered having to stay up till midnight! then come dine with me was on and I got sucked into that - before I knew it it was gone 1am....never mind at least I'll sleep well tonight.

Grace is sorted now - VENG - I think I just have this irrational fear of leaving my baby girl with anyone, still Im back to work on 1 June so best get used to it! My best friend is going to have her - good practice as shes just found out shes pregnant!!! I'll be ringing her every half hour 'just to check'  

Kelly - what fabulous babies you have! Thats fantastic sleep for such little ones   long may it last!!

Nicole - enjoy your scan

Hayley (W4M)   hope af doesnt last long  

Sally - god that doggy place sounds awful. Glad poppys all done now.  My mum just rang to tell me she'd had her dog put down - he was old and ill and it really was the best thing...I have to tell DS though - he was expecting it to happen soon but its still going to upset him lots  

Hairy men YUCK!!!!!!!!!!   I like a man with a few tattoos though.

Jade - pepe le pew   

HI to everyone else  

x


----------



## watn1

Kelly - I'm sssssssssssssoooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy           It's because i just go on the last few posters and you have enough on your hands without sitting on FF all day.. So i tend to forget.. Sorry, Pregnancy mush brain and all     I can't believe they both slept 8 hours!!! Are you having us on? Thats blooming great! Have they been good sleepers most nights?

Sally   @ Freya.. What a star.

Nic - Glad trigger went OK. I'm sure Grace will be just fine..She'll thank you for leaving her when she has a little brother/Sister or both to play with  

Well, We have just booked a holiday   Wooohooo! Just waiting for it to be confirmed but it should all be fine. 1 Week All inclusive in Tenerife for £6!!!   DP won a holiday voucher at work for £500 so we have only had to put £6 to it.. Brill or what? My mum is freaking out saying I shouldn't fly blah blah but all my books all say "If your planning on taking bump for a holiday then now is the time" I'm sure we will be fine.. It's not a long haul flight and i'll do all my excercises but my flight socks on etc. I'll be having my 4D scan the day after we return and will be armed with my Doppler. It will be a lovely relaxing break before baby comes & we haven't been on holiday for what seems like FOREVER!


----------



## Hopeful J

I wanna go on holidaaaaay  My aunt flew at 8 months and although she was a complete MISERY  the whole holiday - bubs was fine!  NIce one with the price hun! 

Am planning on going spain in august - i HAVE TO see my gramps - it'll be starting to cool then and Remy will be able to fly and i think i deserve a holiday   yes i have decided august it is 

Good girl Freya!! My nephew is still a little woofter when it comes to things like that and he's 7!!! 

Kelly can you train my baby when she comes please?   i want an 11-6 sleeper!!!! 

*Nic* woohoooo you're all good to go now lady!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello ladies

JAG.... If we have ET tomorrow then we wil have 2 put back, if we make it to blasts then we are having 1 put back. We were give a 76% chance of a BFP if we get to blasts, whether its 1 or 2 we put back. 

Nic... Well done on your trigger! How are you getting to the Lister tomorrow?? Have you booked a parking space? Good luck  

Hi to all.

I havent called to find out how our embies are, I am sure they will call if there is a problem. I have every faith in them, feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow where we might get a call to say go to blast. Part of me want to wait until saturday, another wants them back tomorrow. But as ever its up to them. Either way I hope they are strong!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-just read you diary.if you ring and ask embro blokey they might go look for you.theyve done it for me before


----------



## vikki75

right girls a bit of a me me me post sorry cos i'm on my phone doin this lol went epa again last night cos bleed was heavy an clots so scared an couldn't stop cryin cos i thought the worst . But they sent me away only to return this morning for a scan i was terrified but wat you know both lil buggar's havin it large jigging about ! I was ova the moon but bleeding still continuing but not as bad now i'm in bed ! 
Good luck for et x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki i think you have 2 boys in there   glad they ok hunni


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki!!! 

W4M, I just tried calling but was cut off, i'll take that as a sign! Only have to wait for tomorrow!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls

Nicole £6 for your holiday is fab you'll be fine hun I flew early in my pregnancy and just drank plenty of fluids, I'm sure it is what you need as you say all the books say take a babymoon before lo arrives...

Vikki bed rest for you then hun, looks like those twins are going to be keeping you on your toes hun xxxx

Natalie that % is fab hun, I really feel this is your time   

Hpe everybody else is ok xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I hope so Lou!


----------



## wishing4miracle

vikki-i had bad bleeding for about 7wks after weening myself off the cyclogest.youll keep bleeding untill the area inside youre bleeding from has all come out.i had a bad bleed and a huge clot came out   good to hear the scan went well  

sky-yeah tomorrow isnt far away


----------



## KellyG

Nicole your going on holiday    and for only £6   i wanna goooooo!! As for the sleeping, Phoebe has slept thru since she has been home and Mason was waking up once for a feed... I put whiskey in their milk haha joking  

Vikki glad the babies are ok, i think you have two lil girls in there!!

Nat I hope you get to have the embies put back when you want huni

Lou, have you had any more twinges?


----------



## veng

i had a scan i was so worryed peanut was not in there i don't know why i was so emotional  peanut was there and even fliped over ,they said no point in changing my due date going to keep the clinics one so 3rd nov


----------



## Hopeful J

beautiful beany Veng  

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ahhh Veng!!! So cute


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - I'm not sure whether you got 2 girls, 2 boys or one of each but it does sound as though they are 2 little sods  Stressing their mummy out like this - naughty bubs!

Veng - Great scan picture hun !

W4M - Sorry AF turned up this morning for you  and typical its the day you have to go back to work!! 

Nicole - £6, you jammy  just remember that our skin is more sensitive and burns easier whilst pregnant so go a bit higher with your sun screen then you normally would!

Jade - Certain airlines will let you fly, one of my cycle buddies has just flown of to Madeira and she around the same stage I'm at - I think you just need a doctors note to confirm its OK? My DP can't grow a beard or a moustache bless him and he's 32 , he just gets really little patches!

Kelly - I reckon you are spiking them bubbas up with whiskey 

Nat - If your in tomorrow Hanny - BEST OF LUCK    

Katie -  Have fun tent shopping, and enjoy ya bands - my friends went to see prodigy last night, they were very polite and did ask if I wanted to go but I thought I'd better give it a miss  

Lou - Have you an aromatherapy store near you? They could do you a blend up for your bath and to rub on, that could help bring labour on - my friend has given me some to use from 38 weeks, its def got clary sage in it but can't remember what else!

*Nic* - Good luck for tomorrow hun   

I'm starting to get a headache   , feeling a tad stressed, dp has no work to mention, he's got a day this week and only had 2 last week and nothing for the next few weeks at the moment, its really starting to scare me now! He hasn't been out of work for years and years so why now when were about to need it so much  Its frikkin typical - sorry rant over!


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley yeah hun i think aunt got a doccy note to fly  

So sorry to hear about dp's work babes   hopefully it'll pick up again     these things always come when we least need them  

But dont you go stressing too much hunny - it'll all come out in the wash i'm sure 
xxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Aaaaah Veng - Check that out! I predict a baby boy 

Hayley - I'm sure it will all come good.. It must be stressful. We too are on edge as we know DP will be faced with redundancy later in the year but we are praying that he will be OK. Try not to get worked all... Like Jade said it will all come good. RE: The sunburn I'm just gonna wear factor 25 all week or maybe get some P20. I doubt i'll be sunbathing much I think I'm just gonna try and find some books and camp out under a umbrella all day.. I don't wanna cook the baby  Normally I have baby oiled up 

Vikki - Glad babies are OK. They like giving their mum & dad a good old scare hey? Naughty already  Like WFM says they bleeding will continue untill that pocket of blood goes.. Mine came on and off for 2 weeks but eventually cleared away.x

Kelly  Whisky in their milk  Can you imagine  Your so lucky that P has been a good sleeper since coming home.. I really hope they both continue in that pattern, Must be nice to get sleep 

Lou - Thanks for the advice - I'll make sure i get water in the airport to take onboard 

Holiday all confirmed so I am defo jetting away! WooooooooHoooooooo! Will give me a nice middle break of the pregnancy and maybe it will go a little faster as i'll be just over 25 weeks when we get home.. Gonna book that 4D scan for the day we get home. 
I'll be showing my mum this tomorrow when she's here: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2009/02/06/save-your-child-from-ms-by-sunbathing-pregnant-115875-21101084/

/links


----------



## veng

nicole that will be nice hoilday too look forward too  no stress just relaxing ,Craig's postive its a boy   50/50 i guess

thanks ladys it was amazing to see that peanut looks like a baby now


----------



## swhattie

Nic - I cant believe your going for just six quid!! Dont let people worry about it!! It'll do ya good!!

JAG - The ladies are right - It'll come good, when DH got laid off I panicked like mad and he was fine! I dont think the Prodigy would have been a good idea, you should stick to more sedate bands like erm, Rage Against the Machine or summet like that!!

Veng - Lovely pic!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Awwwwwwww veng i can see a face n legs n im broody now.......................... 


Nicole can i come as your mw hun. I had enough so know what to do n promice not to look   

Got my puppy in vets tomorrow n i know she gonna loose her eye. I had a horse whos eye looked the same n she was blind     Why cant i trust anyone to look after my animals


----------



## sallyanne1

May not be around much coz my laptop going in for repair. The mouse had stopped working on it so did a restore on it n still not work. Then for some reason if i had it on my knee it worked   then it stopped again    Knowing my luck when they have it it will work   So try not to talk too much and i will get on ds's as much as i can and let you all know about my poor doggy


----------



## wishing4miracle

nic-lots of luck for ec today  

sky-lots of luck for et today if not going for blast  

veng-aww nice scan pic   i remember them well  

mb-anymore lossyou gonna lose anither 8lb this wk you think

sally -   about your dog.id be lost with out ff  

watn1-where abouts in tenerife you going??i really like it there 

vikki-hope the bleedings stoped  

hello everyone else


----------



## Skybreeze

Well I have news!!! 
We are going for Blasts             

Had the call just after 9, which I have to say I had written it off by 8.30 and started to get ready for the ET today. 
We have 2x8 cells grade 1, 7 cells grade 1, 6cell grade 1 and a 4 cell grade 2-3. 
ET is booked for Saturday at 10.40  

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1

Blooming hell Nat - Your embies are smoking!   Thats such great news.. This is soooo going to work for you. x

Sal -   About your dog, I hope her eye is ok in the end. Hope you get your laptop fixed real soon.x

WFM - We're off to Puerto de Santiago It's quite queit there but thats exactly what I want   Which gets me thinking I better find some books to read.x

hehehe - Baby has been moving loads this morning.. Belly is moving with him.   That babybond got it right and he is a boy! I'm gonna ask them to recheck.x


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Nicole... Have fun at your scan to day!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Nat thats fantastic    Will you freeze the rest??

Nicole cant get doggy in till 3:20  

Its my wedding anniversary on Sunday and my sisters a few days later and we always do something together so have booked a ghost hunt at middleton hall   Its gonna be scarey coz they are having a seance    We love ghost walks n get a 2 course supper too


----------



## Skybreeze

Sally, If you have any to freeze then I think so.

Anyone in HR? Or have a clue about this?? 
*Can I pick you brains please ladies.... My work doesnt know about the IVF (and I dont want them to know!) So on tuesday morning I call my supervisor and said I had had a operation monday and wont be in for the rest of the week (4 days) I have hoilday booked for next week anyway. I call my boss this morning because I havent spoken to him since being sick. They asked for a sick certificate.... But I explained that I self certificated this week and have holiday next week. I gave the reason of being paid anyway for the bank hoilday and then on a sick sertificate you dont get the first 3 days. So I only lose one day. Not worth bothering about I thought, as I only work part time.

Anyway my boss seemed to not know anything about self certificating?? I am right when I said I can take a week off sick without a doctors note?

I tell you what my place of work havent got a clue!

*

Natalie xxx

PS... As I have been off sick do I still get bank hoilday pay (we usually do!)


----------



## sallyanne1

I dont work but as far as i know you dont need a sick note from the gp for the first 7 days? xx


----------



## swhattie

Nat - Congrats on the blasts babe!! Thats fab news!! When would you be due?! Round christmas?! As far as i was told by my work, you are allowed by law to self-cert for the first seven days....

W4M - I havnt weighed my self yet but I feel so much better, I will be back to what i was before all the tx shenanigans started!!

Nicole - Good luck for your scan today, it'll be fab! Get us a picture!


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks MB and Sally, I thought I was right!! Bloody place is a mess and havent got a clue.  

MB.. I think around Christmas, which would be nice.  We will see! Hows the diet going?


----------



## swhattie

The diets going well!! Im starting to enjoy it a little bit more now and when my belly rumbles i class it has a good thing!! We were gonna start treatment again about september time but whilst he does still want this I want to enjoy myself a bit - i used to have such an amazing social life and all that stopped when we first went for TX, and now I want to wait until after christmas but DH doesnt so in a bit of a quandry - Im just sick of living my life round TX.....


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies 

Nat - Check out those embies, they are doing amazing! You must be so pleased 
Re: Self certifying we are allowed to sc for the first 5 days, but if you do need a sick note most gp's will help you out and write something like 'gynae procedure' as mine did (even though I didn't ask her to)!

Katie - You sound like a lady with a plan, enjoying the summer properly as I'm sure you will with all those festivals and gigs lined up (btw did you get a tent?) and then get back on with tx!  Are you gonna squeeze in a holiday too to show off your new curves 

Nicole - Have a great scan apt   If you want a book recommendation I've just finished 'This Charming Man'  by Marian Keyes and really enjoyed it - was meant to leave it for maternity leave, no such luck! I think its harder for them to get the sex wrong if they have said its a boy so have faith in them 

Sal - I hope your doggie is OK hun and you get your laptop all sorted soon 

W4M - How did your first night back at work go?

Jade, Veng, Kelly, Lou, Vikki, Nic  

I've not gone into work today, I ended up going to bed for a couple of hours early evening because of my headache and then of course I was still awake at 4.30 this morning so when the alarm went off at 6.40 I just felt like complete and utter [email protected] so stayed off and managed to sleep until  11.45am, still feel a bit headache though!


----------



## swhattie

I did indeed get a tent!! It was from Blacks and is okay as far as tents go!! I dont know about the holiday, we want to go back to nicaragua and i suppose its best to do so before treatment or possibly Brazil as its somewhere iv always wanted to go!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-yay well done you   are your embies day 3 today and saturday day 5??am i right    i never have enough togo to blast any way but my embies are usually fast and by day 3 they are compacting embies anyway.lots of luck lovey   and yes you can self cert for the first wk.you need to get a form from your wages and fill it out.

jag-i not gone back yet,i go back monday.not looking forward to it.a girl at work hwent into labour last night so prob hear about it all at work.i know we have the boys but i still find it all hard  

mb-oooooohhhhh i bet youve lost alot again   i was looking at maybe the boots diet management prog but on this it is a pill and youre not alllowed more than 15g of fat a day otherwise youll get leakage.eeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  

sally-ghost hunt   sounds like fun to me.hope it doesnt rain for you.  

watn1-we aint been on hol since honeymoon


----------



## swhattie

W4M - My friend got some of those types of tablets last year before her wedding from her doctor and on her hen do she got worse for wear and on the way back to the hotel had a kebab and we went outside for a cig and she farted and followed through!! Funniest thing ever! But they did work!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie and W4M
My mate also did those tablets and she was rubbish sticking to them , she 'sharted' quite a few times   also she said when she did get to a toilet she said it looked like the fat you drain off of mince meat - nice hey!

Katie - Brazil would be so amazing, just have a nice old blow out on the credit card - thats what we did last April and went to St.Lucia!

W4M - Sorry got a bit confused with your dates!


----------



## swhattie

I love the word 'sharted'!! People dunt understand it where im from though because we pronounce 'shouted' as 'sharted' - we just say 'shat'!

Nice topic! 

We dont have a credit card Jag! lol!!


----------



## Just a girl

Katie
I don't actually have one either, I hate them - its in dp's name but technicaly I guess it is ours, I just like to think of it as his especially when the bill comes in 

Why are men proper skanks at times? DP has just realised he's got cricket practice tonight and so went off to find his cricket gear to only find that it is still sat in the bad unwashed from his last match - last September 

We also say shat too  

Do you bother bringing your tent home from festies? We're so lazy that we all chip in for a fairly cheap one and then leave it there! The last thing you wanna do in the pouring rain and sludgy mud is pack a tent up (I've never done a dry festival yet!)


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all, no aromotherapy store near me shame as I would try anything....

Natalie you are right hun you can self cert for 7 days with regard to the Bank Holiday what day have you self cert from if its before the BH then you would only get SSP if its after then you should be paid for it hun.  Oh and congrats on the embies, bet your over the moon   

MB well done on your diet hun, you will have to send me details so I can try and get a waist back soon 

How is everybody


----------



## vikki75

NAT just wanted to come on quickly an say well done whoo hooo good luck hun xxxxxxxxx 
big hug to everyone but im off to lay down again just had pie an mash mmmmmmm now gonna go lay down . bleeding has slowed down now its gone back brown so not to worried but getting tightenings all the time   very annoying !!   
JAG your right hun wat eva they are there already naughty   take after there dad lol


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-how long have you been on lipotrim forive just rang the pharmacie and asked about it and she said you usually lose about a st and half a month,is that rightits £36 here too is that same as yours??


----------



## swhattie

Yeah thats spot on, they do say about a stone and a half in a month but everyone who i know who has done, myself included has lost more than that in the first month!! and then lose about a stone a month after that!! Iv been on the lipotrim 3 weeks this coming monday and iv already lost well over a stone!


----------



## wishing4miracle

yeah nearly 2


----------



## KellyG

Katie tell me all about this lipotrim hun.. 

After you have babies you normally get checked by the doc after 6 weeks now i went to make an appt and was told its now 8 weeks tuuuut i have to wait an extra 2 weeks to start at the gym ffs!! Because of this piece of info ive just eaten josh's large aero bar   wooops


----------



## wishing4miracle

mb-what exactly do you get for your money??im guessing 21 sachets??how much calories are they ect on the info part??


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,
  Haven't read back yet as just got home and going to make dinner.

I have to go back again next Friday for my scan as baby would not stay still! He was having a right rave, She could not get any measurements only 1 of his leg   She did get to check his heart which is fine. She could not measure his head as he was lying too far down in my pelvis, Is this a bad thing? Should he really be all the way down there?   

His leg had him measuring 21+6 and the body also so he seems to be growing fine. 

She would not confirm the sex as she said she was not 100% she wouldn't even give us a indication I did tell her i'd had the gender scan and they said he was a boy but still she wouldn't commit to tell us nowt   God I hope they were right! Boys are meant to be obvious   But to be fair he just wouldn't sit still He is sooo cute. I did get 2 photo's but they are pants he just wasn't playing ball today. Will read back in a while.x


----------



## swhattie

W4M & Kelly - Yes you get 21 sachets - they come in strawberry, choclate or vanilla - the vanilla you can mix with coffee granuals - or they do meal bars which taste like kack! Its easier with the shakes - you can buy a lipotrim mixer for about 3 quid but you can get a flask in tesco for 2 quid and it does the same job but keeps em cold! you mix em with water not milk and to be fair they dont taste great but they arnt gag worthy!!

Each mix contains about 250 calories or so - it says exactly on the carrier bag (you get a carrier bag and comes with all the info on it!) butt iv thrown mine away so cant give you an exact figure!

You are not allowed anything else other than the 3 shakes and as much water as is healthy - at least 2 litres a day - this is important apparently! You are not allowed sugar, even sugar free, you cant have mints, sweets, coffee or tea - indeed nothing other than lipotrim and water!!

Its really boring and the first week is the hardest but once you go back to the chemist to weigh in and see how much you've lost it is a lot easier - but will power is needed in great big dollops!!

It can cause headaches and bad breath but you aare allowed to use ONLY listerine mouthwash - although i think thats a marketing ploy on behalf of listerine and lipotrim and i think any is fine!!

Its a fab diet IF you really really wanna get the weight off..... It safe or the chemist wouldnt allow people to do it I dont think!!

Nicole - If it wouldnt keep still and it was being awkward then it is definatly a little man!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi just a quick one avin a bad day. Poor doggy may loose eye    I have to get up every 2 hrs in the nite to put drops in   Then my tumble dryer stopped workin and now my oven door has dropped off     1 of those days


----------



## veng

morning Lady's yeppie its Friday  

sally poor doggy 

anyone have any nice plans for the weekend? my Phoebe will be 10 wed so sat i need to get her prezzies


----------



## sallyanne1

Im tired. Been up through the nite looking after poppy  

Veng im out with my sister tonite. Out with dh tomorrow nite and we are out as a family on sunday coz its our wedding anniversary and dd's boyfriends 18th birthday  
Today is busy though coz i need to wait for dh to get his bike tyre off to take to shop to be fixed   then to town shoppin then i have to come back put drops in dogs eye then take her back to town for the vet, then get my sis and get ready. Somewhere in there i have to find time to eat


----------



## veng

blimey sally you are a busy lady this weekend


----------



## *~Nic~*

Good Morning my lovlies!

Ok no time for personals - will try to get back later and do them....

Egg collection went ok yesterday - they only got 12 eggs. I really thought we'd get more as I had way more follicles than that - 25+ but they got 12 so 6 each.  6 is fine for me as I wouldn't freeze any anyway so more than 2 good embies would be a waste. But I so wished for more for my recipient, Im sure she was chuffed with getting six though  

Anyways - lab called and 3 were immature (god I hope I got the duff ones and my recipients 6 were all mature!) and the 3 mature ones all fertilised  

Transfer is Sunday unless we go to blasts - but in all honesty thats unlikely as chances are one will tail of by sunday

So ladies please keep fingers and toes crossed that Sunday morning I have 2 lovely embryos to have transferred. At fingers and toes crossed my recipient has at least that too

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Well done Nic!!!! Good luck for Sunday, You never know you might get to blasts... I only have 3 good ones. Praying they make it!!

Lou.. Thanks for the advice about sick leave. I spoke to my supervisor this morning and I have to fill in a form, but no other problems. I cant believe your so close to your due date now! I have a feeling little Georga will be early!! 

Well ladies, I am nearly PUPO! We are leaving at 8 tomorrow to drive up to the Lister, we have booked a parking space and there is no congestion charge!   

I am a bit worried that we wont have anything, we wont be freezing any if we have any left over. Personal choose, and we will only have 1 blast transfered as well. 

So I will be back tomorrow or Sunday to tell you everything!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Natalie how exciting hun, we never had anything left to freeze just the 2 put back and I remember feeling if it didn't work but the odds are in your favour hun,   

Nic fab news on your eggs hun   

Hope everybody else is ok, I have been busy making a cottage pie for dinner just about to go and make some lunch now might put the hoover round first though

Sally hope you have been able to catch up on some sleep hun

Hope everybody else is ok


----------



## Just a girl

Natalie - I'm so excited for you for tomorrow! Good, luck, Good luck and er lots more luck 
                                   


Nic - I'm sure your recip is over the moon with her 6 eggs  lots of luck for you for Sunday if you have transfer done
                                   


Sal - Try to relax and enjoy your weekend and anniversary hun, its sounds like it should be a good one 


Lou - Oooh only 7 more days to go! hmmmm cottage pie - lovely comfort food ideally should be followed with nice stodgy dessert i.e. crumble and custard   Have a good weekend 


Veng - I hope you got all your dd birthday presents, I think 10 year olds are really hard to buy for, my friends dd just turned 10 and I was so stuck as to what to get her, ended up getting a very uninspired dvd   Will she be having a party ?


Nicole - Yep I agree with Katie def an awkward little boy - I can't believe he didn't lay still enough to get any measurements apart from the heart  - my 20 week scan was the reverse she managed to get all the measurements except the heart 


Jade, Katie, Kelly, Vikki, W4M  I hope your all OK and looking forward to the weekend  

I'm off out on a hen night this evening well the first half of it anyway, going out for a meal and then off home when they all go clubbing, we have to dress up as airhostesses   I've got a navy blue hat off ebay, a little blue an white scarf to tie round my neck, a blue and white striped vest top, white bolero jacket and dark blue skinny jeans (kindly donated to me by friend in bigger size but can just get them done up under the bump) hopefully it will look ok - haven't tried it all on together yet so could end having a tantrum before I go out 

Have a good one girls xxx


----------



## swhattie

ooooh an hen do!!! i LOVE HEN DO'S!

Im just arranging my next p*ss up!! We're going out to Doncaster next friday - I cant wait - ooooh what to wear!!

I have also just booked tickets to go see Tina Turner on the 5th of May!!

[fly]Rolling, Rolling![/fly]


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - That women is amazing! Your gonna have such a great time and its only a couple of weeks away!

I too like a good hen do, I'm a bit gutted to be missing my BF's as its the weekend before I'm due and its a mini cruise so couldn't chance it really, but I have the responsibility of organising her local one afterwards!

Oh and new outfit def for next friday but are you meaning to tell us that your staying in this weekend


----------



## Hopeful J

Quickie from me ladies 

Just wanted to say have a lovely weekend ^cuddle^ will be back with personals etc monday but i have to say Katie i LOVE that tina turner track and love doing the dance even better 


Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## swhattie

The 'dance' is fab int it jade and perfect for being intoxicated!! 

I cant wait - Iv seen tina ages ago but I wasnt very old and was probably sober!! dRUNK IS BEST!!

Im going out this weekend but not out out - prob only to the pub! Mind you, thats usually worse!


----------



## Just a girl

Mannys Bird said:


> Im going out this weekend but not out out - prob only to the pub! Mind you, thats usually worse!


They are always the worst ones, you can almost guarantee by saying I'm just gonna be taking it easy means you'll be hammered by 10pm, doing a few shots by 11.00pm, staggering home at 11.30pm after unsuccessfully pleading with the bar staff for just one more, purchasing burger from van at 12.00, then puking said burger up at 2.00am    ENJOY!  x


----------



## swhattie

I intend to and that sounds like a timetable perfectly designed for me!! Altho drunkeness usually takes hold at around 9pm!


----------



## Just a girl

.....and the good thing about puking up drunkenly purchased burgers means no calorific gain to interfere with amazing weight loss!


----------



## swhattie

This is just too true!! Also crazy walking home in wrong directions and dancing like Bez from Happy Mondays when every other person in pub is stationary on their seats can also burn the calories from any beverage consumed!


----------



## Just a girl

Half empty *** packets in lieu of Maraca's, and dancing whilst balanced precariously on a chair I assume for maximum toning opportunity


----------



## swhattie

Chain smoking Lamberts to kick start my Matabolism!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Manny's Bird my god sounds like your gonna have a right ball, enjoy hun, feeling jealous of the drunken antics LOL

Hope everybody else is ok, DH is home now so catch up probably Monday xxxx  Have a good one girls


----------



## veng

lots of luck Nat and nic  you both will be in your 2 week wait soon  

Katie have a good weekend its been so long since Ive been drunk I'm sure I'll be a cheap night when i have my first drink again 

Hayley ,no party i was thinking taking her to see 17 again cos she's in love with that Zach from high school music,then eating at Franky and Benny's , i pod shuffle ,pop princess CD ,and cake? i think 10 is hard age as she's still young but thinks she's all grown up


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning. Another me post im afraid   Your gonna get sick of me

Went to fetch my sis last nite and when i came driving up my street i saw dh and kids standing on the front. I thought awww they coming to meet me until i saw dh's face was white and lily top was red    I didnt stop the car i ripped up the hand break and jumped out. She was on the trampoline and someone had moved the push bikes and put next to it so as she did a back drop she hit her head on the bike. Dh rang the ambulance and it took over 20 mins for them to come out and her head was pumping. Luckily i had my sensable head on and stayed calm ( dh was like a headless chicken ) They sent a paramedic to see to her then told us to drive to the childrens hospital    Good job i drive really.
Anyway luckily she is ok and only has a small gash but she has been awake through the nite crying coz when she turns ova it hurts her   
Poor dog got neglected regarding the eye drops


----------



## veng

oh my goodness sally i hope lily is ok poor little mite she must of been so scard  
it was a good job you kepted your cool well done lady


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally you poor thing you really are having things 'thrown your way' at the moment hey, hope you get some rest today


----------



## Just a girl

Morning all!

Sal - Poor lilly , hope your weekend starts to improve hun!

Veng - Sounds like a nice birthday planned for dd, I love the waffles at F&B for dessert 

Lou - Ooo could be any time now for you (not that your not aware of that fact )

Hen night was fun, and must of done me some good as I properly slept last night from about 1am to 10.30 this morning I feel like a new person!
Oh and some good news, DP found out yesterday that he should have 3months of work starting the week after next with a new firm which I'm so relieved about and he's told the guy that we're expecting a baby and he's ok with him taking a week or two off   

Taking nephew and niece to feed the ducks this afternoon - bye x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello all,

ET went well, I am now PUPO!!!  
We have a early blast and a almost blast on board. Full story will be in my diary.

Natalie xxx


----------



## veng

well done nat   lots of(( sticky vibes))


----------



## Just a girl

Natalie 

     YIPEEEE!  on being PUPO 
How you planning on spending your 2ww, are you off work for any of it? ...... Right off to read your diary now   xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

natalie thats fantastic hunni


----------



## vikki75

well done nat on becoming miss pupo lots of sticky vibes coming you way x x you deserve a happy ending this time x x x 
sorry no other personals i'm on my phone will catch up tomorrow x night love to you all x x x


----------



## *~Nic~*

Nat - excellent news - fingers tightly crossed for test day     

And guess what.......I got a call this morning to say we are going to blasts too   - all 3 embies were looking identical this morning and she said they wouldn't be able to decide which two to put back so transfer is now tuesday.  

Back tomorrow to do personals

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

Hope that your all having a good weekend
DH is making my breakfast (altho i cant smell anything!)
but wanted to pop in to say

Nat well done on being PUPO, some fab sounding embies on board there sending 

Nic fab news on going to blast  for ET on tuesday     

Love to you all
Em


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies,

What a beautiful day! No idea why I'm still sat here in my pj's - making the most of lazy sundays I guess 

*Nic* Great news about blasts hun - so lots of luck for Tuesday


----------



## caz nox

Nic - thats brilliant news to here! well done you and the embies xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Nat    well done on being PUPO x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

just wondered if anyone could spare a minute to offer this lady some advice

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191516.0

It would be much appreciated

thanks
Em


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Nat         

Nic  with your blasts too hun, this time tomorrow you'll be preparing to get your emby back hun

Hope everyone has had good weekends, I can't sleep probably something to do with a salad I had last night with far too much onion which has repeated on me all night....


----------



## veng

morning Lady's  

Nat ((sticky vibes))

Nic good luck for ET tomorrow 

Lou 4 more day   can't wait for baby news from you 

well Monday morning so glad its a 4 day week for me  Friday off


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies  

xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies  

Kelly   How are you hun? Have the twins been still sleeping good? Have to taken them out for their first walk in their pram yet? Or is it too early for that  

Lou - Ooooooooooooooh not long to go hey? I bet you are just too excited for words! 

Nat - Wooooohoooo! PUPO princess! Wishing you lots of sticky vibes for the next 10 or so days  

Nic - Great news on your blasts.. What a brilliant result!

Hayley - AT last, A nights sleep hey? Bet you were bouncing off the walls come the next morning hey?  

Jade/Veng/Katie/Sally - Good morning   Hope everyone has the nice sunshine that we do here... It's lovely! Just eat brekki in the garden but now am gonna start work at 10 so won't be enjoying it really


----------



## vikki75

good morning  
hows you lot today  
lou oooooo i cant wait to hear about baby    so excited  
im in a very cranky weird mood lol an i have a really bad craving for cheese!!!!!  
had some strawberries yesterday   an came up in a rash all over my face ... i looked like one !  
cant believe im 10 wks already!!!!  touch wood i aint bleed for 2 days but everytime i say that it comes back !  
listened to the babies hb on my doppler an its gr8 an b4 you say are you sure it wasnt mine !! i think i know the difference lol ive had 5 !   
ive got loads of energy today just fancy dancing round the room actually i think its cos the kids have gone back to school lol


----------



## vikki75

p.s heres a piccy of 1 of the twins ill apologise if its massive


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning 

Vikki i can only see 1 bubs hun but what a beauty   

Lou oooooh exciting. How you feeling?

Veng how are you sweet?

Hi jade, nic, nicole, kelly    

Well doggy still not good   Been back to the vets today and she has to see an eye specialist on wed   
Had a great day yesterday though. Went out for an all you can eat indian and it was so yummy   Dh ate so much i dont know where he put it    It was also eldest dd's boyfriends 18th o i got him drunk    Poor lad got up feeling a bit rough


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI girls well I am feeling fine, seeing the MW again tomorrow then ring Friday for a bed for induction, DH keeps ringing me to see if he can come home, told him he can come and sit in the garden by all means   

Vikki love your scan pic hun, glad your feeling better although still take things easy hun.

Sally sorry about your dog   

Nicole I too have been sat in the garden just popped inside to do myself some fruit and squash to take back out in the sunshine, yes can't believe this is my last Monday as Louise this time next week I will be a Mummy


----------



## vikki75

sal hun i only managed to get a sneaky picture took by my phone in the epa unit   so i only got 1 bubba but the other one was not a good picture anyway so now i just got to wait for my 12wk one  
quick question ive just planted some sunflowers in the garden for my kids ! is it wrong to of touched the soil?? as my friend told me it is!   i did was my hands straight after !!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I haven't heard of not touching soil and I have been doing lots of planting in the garden and am fine, I know you not supposed to touch cat or dog poo are we as there is something in it maybe your friends getting confused hun, don't worry


----------



## watn1

Sal -   Poor doggy!   I like all you can eat places but it's not worth me ever going as I can't really eat that much in one sitting never have been able to but I like that I can get to try different things. DP eats the whole place too  

Vik's Aaaah what a lovely pic.. So mental at they look like that so early hey? I too have not heard of the soil thing but I think it is like lou says because of the poop that maybe in it. You'll be fine but next time your gardening wear some gloves for good measure.  

Lou - I know what you mean   I keep saying this is my last Jan/Feb/March etc as just me.. Next one i'll be a mummy   Sun is still beaming here too.. Dolce is currently lying out on the hammock on her back catching some rays   Mental dog!  

Jade - Where'd you go? That was a quick visit... How are you doing?


----------



## Hopeful J

Hi Nicnac my pc cut my message it was actually longer!!!    

And it wont let me login to banking (something about cookie) everythings up the swanny today  

Bit cranky as madam keeps waking up at silly o'clock and having a party - she really was going wild last night - i tried to tell her it was mummy's bedtime but funnily enough she didnt listen  

DP had the cheeck to moan at me for moving so much as it woke him up  - heellllooooooooooo it wasnt me shaking the bed!!! 

How are you hunny? 

Vikki lovely pic hun proper like a lil jelly baby!  

Lou   are you uncomfortable hunny? bless your DH he must be so excited 


Nat congrats on being pupo sweety!     

*NIc* not long now sweety xxxx

Hayley, Kelly, Veng, Sally, Katie  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade no not uncomfortable hun, finding I am slower getting around but still not too big, seems your lo may be setting you up for her waking times when she arrives hun, men hey   they wanna try carrying the babies sometimes hey think its all a walk in the park LOL

Nicole yes I have been out reading my book and have caught the sun, yipee here's to a nice summer so I can get my tan in this country seen as though we won't be travelling abroad this year


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,
Me post coming..........  I'm so   popped into town today to finish getting a few bits for my hopsital bag (dark towel, cheap pack of pants from primark - cost the same as disposables from tesco and some pj's) and came back to DP looking all gutted as it turns out the 3months of work he was promised has fallen through  - I can't believe it, I actually felt like crying but didn't as I didn't want to make him feel any worse! 

Big  to you all - sorry for no personals, feeling all sorry for myself!


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley   what an @sshole thing to happen am so sorry hun 

She better not be Lou! i want an 8-8 sleeper    

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I am so sorry honey, its so hard when things like this happen especially with the added cost of lo's on the way sending you a massive     

Jade 8-8 LOL       might be some time until you get to sleep for that many hours again anytime soon xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Evening all..just on my way to bed but thought I'd check in and say hello and let you know I'm around (even if I am sleeping lol)


----------



## Just a girl

My naughty little dog just started peeing in the kitchen right in front of me - she was swiftly kicked out of the back door, where she defiantly stood barking until I let her back in (I lost the battle of the wills as I was worried she would wake the neighbours up!) Can you believe it?


Vikki - Great picture babe, although it didn't even fit on my screen it was so MASSIVE!  Pleased to hear your bleeding has stopped!


Lou - Thanks for my hugs - I too have a MW apt today, its not until 9.30 but could I sleep in  - No! I woke up at 5.00am  Do you mean that you'll stay in on Friday for induction - how exciting!  


Jade - Was Remi better behaved last night  You saying shes having a good old party reminded me of those babygros you can get -'party my crib - bring a bottle'   Thanks for the hugs too 


Nicole - Not long until your holiday, how you doing for holiday clothes - do you still fit in any of your old stuff or is the bump making sure you have to go on a nice little spending spree   I managed a couple of nice summery bits from Newlook for my birthday and only needed to go one size up in their regular clothes - but they do have a few nice maternity bits too, they got a lovely flower print halter maxi dress - perfect for a lazy sundrenched evening in Tenerife!


Sal - Your poor doggy, what caused his eye infection, do you know?   Have you recovered from your all you can eat Indian buffet - we have quite a few of those near us and chinese's too, so deadly - at the Chinese though I love all the starters and duck pancake 
rolls and  never leave enough room for the main!


Veng - I had yesterday off so a four day week for me too - its great isn't it 


Kelly - How you all doing lovely?  I take those twins are keeping you busy 


Katie - Hey hun, how was your weekend? Did you manage to take it easy or did it turn into a full scale session 


Nat - I hope your taking it fairly easy hunny - how you feeling? 


*Nic* - Lots of luck for today          


W4M - Was it your first day back at work yesterday? Hope it went ok 


Right I hope I haven't missed anyone - Have a great days ladies xxxx


----------



## veng

Hayley  i hope you DH gets news for work soon  

wow the fog this morning is thick  not alot going on with me I'm doing fine time seems to be going slow can't wait for my next scan and hopefully see if peanut is a boy or girl 

Vikki so glad to hear your bleeding has stops lets hope it stays away 

hi jade,Kelly,Katie,Nicole.w4m

Nat lots of snuggling in ((vibes))

nic good luck for ET today 

Lou its my Phoebe's birthday tomorrow i will be waiting to see if you start tomorrow 

sally i hope your doggy is doing well

morning to anyone Ive missed


----------



## watn1

Veng - Fog   Really? The sun is beaming here again..However I don't know what it was like at am as I was still snoring away  

Jade -   8-8    I've said i'll settle for 10-6 (after his dream feed)   AS IF!!! Was she better behaved last night? Baby K isn't quite keeping me awake at night (yet) infact y'day he hardly moved during the evening he did it all during the day while I was working.. Obviously telling me to shut up while I was working..  

Hayley   Sorry to hear about DP's work! I'm sure something will come up.. Keep up the faith hun.   What are these baby grows your on about? Also holiday clothes   I have NONE   Probably a few vest but nothing to go on my bottom half, Its pay day on Thursday so I plan to go and visit newloook/H&M & anywhere else cheap I can think of and see what they have gonna go get some vest from dotty p's as they are nice and strechy.. Went and got all our suncream last night so at least that is done... I'll be factor 25ing it all week. 

Nic - All the best for ET today  

Nat -  

Kelly/Katie/Vikki - Boo!  

I've been reading through a few baby books and also loads of post on the parenting forum about sleeping/bedtime etc.. They all say bath/bottle/bed for 7pm... Why do they all say this? I don't want baby to go to bed at 7pm as DP does not get in untill around 7 and it will mean he won't see him.. He leaves at 7am too! It is just because thats what people say or are babies generally ready for bed at 7pm? As you can read I have absolutly no clue   I am starting to read all the books on "what to do when your baby comes" also i've glimpsed on the 'baby wipes are bad'   What?! Cotton wall balls and water for a napp full of pop! YIKES


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning   

Jag my dog has a poorly eye coz my friend decided to take her out across the fields which i dont do coz she is a shih tzu n has big eyes   Back there tomorrow    My puppy does that all the time  

Well we have fantastic weather but someone is having a bloomin bonfire so i cant put my washing out    Agggghhh
And i am feeling sad today too   Had a nasty dream about my mum and its one of those that plays on your mind all day. Im picking her up in a bit to do some shopping and have lunch so im gonna make sure i tell her i love her   

Lou how you feeling hunni   

Nicole bed time for baby whats that    Freya has always slept in my arms until i go to bed until last nite. For the first time i put her in her cot when she dropped off coz i was dyin for a wee and dh was on nites   She stayed until 1:37am so a start. Then she got in my bed and took it over   Oh well i had a few hrs with a bed to myself 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, well I woke up with tummy ache this morning but its gone now, seeing the MW at lunchtime for my final check so will pop back later and update...

Nicole try not to take everything you read so seriously hun I think use it as guidelines but change things to suit your life hun, my MW said baby wipes are much easier that the cotton wool and water so I have bought the sensitive ones.....    I think it can all get overwhelming trying to get everything right so try to relax and go with the flow when babies arrive as long as our lo's are clean fed and loved we can't go far wrong hey...


----------



## watn1

Sally -     Your poor dog, I really don't hope she looses her eye. I know what you mean about the washing.. Everytime I hang washing out (mainly at the weekend) someone alwas gets their BBQ out   Just put a load of DP's shirts out but they'll be safe as everyone around here has gone to work   I really am gonna try my hardest not to get him used to being cuddled to sleep (but we'll see   ) 

Lou - oooh I got a little excited then   I think i'm gonna stop reading the books. Most of them are full of a load of crap! Hope your apt goes well.. Tell her you want induced NOW!


----------



## sallyanne1

I need to decorate my house   cant get it done until the wall gets sorted but its still wet so they cant plaster Agggghhh all this unlight in my room makes it look awful


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Its sunny here too 

Lou - How annoying, I bet you were all excited for a minute!

Nicole - You can read far too much and its confusing but a bedtime routine is ideal for when they are a little bit older i.e. bath, bottle, bed, but I think its safe to say you can pick whatever time works for you all , as for the wipes things - they say to use cotton wool and water for up to the first 4 weeks as wipes do contain chemicals and babies skin is very sensitive but I intend to use wipes after the first month (If I hold out that long, could be after the first 2 weeks !)  Also check out red herring's maternity range - very nice stuff!

Sal - Good luck for tomorrow hun, your poorly furbaby 

MW apt went well,  bubs is still head down so thats good and I'm measuring 33cm! The MW has predicted I'll have a nice average 7lb odd baby so not too big she said (I kinda wanted it in writing ) and she said she's getting really girlie vibes from my bump


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley good news from your MW appt hun, mine went well too head is 3/5 now so gone into my pelvis a little more and all is fine she said she reckons Georgia will be 7lb1 we will see hey.......

Right I need some food, what to have for lunch.....


----------



## watn1

7lb babies all around then girls?... I hope i'm as lucky! But knowing me, NOT!   I'm at the midwife Thurs and then my rescan Friday  

Sally - We too need to do some decorating, DP wants a new look for when the baby comes.. I think he's mental but he'll do what he pleases like normal  

Well, I'm starting work at 3 so best get moving.. 

 to all.

P.s Check out my new ticker! Cool hey?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Love your new tickers


----------



## *~Nic~*

Nic - your tickers great! lovely pic of you two - are the scan pics your actual ones?  Those baby books will go out the window when little man arrives  

Lou - all very exciting for you - if I dont get on here again before d-day wishing you loads of luck. Can't wait to hear news of Georgias birth

Hayley - naughty doggy !!!

Sally - sorry to  hear your doggy been poorly. I love the smell of bonfires......but not on my washing  

 and   to everyone else

Now me  

Event filled day......on train to London a man collapsed - poor thing. On way back I was nosing in the back gardens - as you do.....there was some dude digging his garden.......in the nude ?!?!?!?!    wtf is that all about! Did make me chuckle sure there was something else? but cant remember   Anyway had my embies tranferred - all three made it to blasts but one was not as good quality as the other two - so as crazy as I may be I have two good blasts on board - roll on 30th for testing

oh my goodness Grace screaming like a mad thing so will check in on you when I can

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Nic - Wow! Great news hun.. sending you lots of baby glue your way.. Twins and a toddler   Yes, your mad! But i will more then likely be doing the same.. What a great result from your cycle!

 @ the made gardening nude   Why on earth would anyone do that   Thats really tickled me  

Also, Yep all those pic's on my ticker are my actual scan pic's.. Just put them either side of each other in Paint and that ticker site lets you load your own background  

On a completely different note ladies..My nipples are iching like mad! Is this normal


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey girls 

              *Nic*!   congrats on being PUPO sweety



Nic - itchy nips - check! have found they stop itching if i spread a lil bio oil their way   or any cream for that mater they seem to dry out and get itchy   lol



Hayley glad all is well mama - can i order one in the 7lb size too please??   xx


Lou 3/5 engaged   am so excited for you not long now woman 


Sally       you sound like you need lots of them lately babes 


 to all i missed - love ya long time xxx


All ok over here just knackered - my funky pillow came yesturday so i had the most comfy nights sleep i've had in a while   dp buggered off to his god brother's house and didnt emerge home til 12.30 by which time i was out for the count so that might have helped my nights sleep too  


xxxx


----------



## watn1

Thanks Jade - Will try some cream  

I too need to be getting a pillow quite soon me thinks.. & then be kicking DP out the bed


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley my mw said freya was small and at 37 weeks she was 6lb 2oz so full term prob about 7lb 8??

Lou i think Georgia will be 8lb 5  

Nicole yer itchy bits and pieces are normal in pregnancy   Ticker is great hun  

Jade glad you got some sleep  


Nic woohoo twinnies coming your way    

Got my laptop back and its like new   Infact i dont know why they didnt coz its had a new hard drive, new lcd screen, new keyboard, new dvd rom and new power cables   Im so happy to have it back


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I have serious ticker envy  - I love it you clever little chicken you!  No itchy nips for me yet, but I tend to use bio oil every day on boobs, tum, bum, hips and top of thighs (costing me a fortune) so thats prob preventing it!

Sal - Ah 'kid in candy shop' springs to mind with your new laptop!  My sis was told by her MW that both her bubs would be small 6 pounders as she is so small, but both were in the high sevens - so who knows , I was 8lb2.5 and DP 8lb10!

Jade - I ordered my 5ft pillow way too early, I've never used it or felt like I've wanted to  hopefully I will use it at some point!

*Nic* - Hey crazy lady, do you know what your letting yourself in for   toddler and new born twins     

Lou - Judging by your nice neat bump, I reckon your MW could be right !


OMG I'm in love with a song, Daniel by Bat for lashes is just sooo beautiful!!!  It has been so hot here this afternoon, I have been worried the LO's at work were going to get burnt as we have no shade in the garden, I stayed inside for most of the afternoon I couldn't cope with it - loads of them were running round with sopping wet clothes as they all went a bit crazy at the water tray   Can't wait till its mine! x x x


----------



## watn1

Oooh Hayley - Thats reminds me was going to tell you all that I seen Bio Oil in Home Bargains for £6 odd for 90ml (i think it was) Bargain price   Its been lovely here too.. Kids came home next door and went straight in their paddling pool. Don't think i've heard of that song  

Sally - Gosh that was a quick fix of the laptop, Last time mine went in for repair with PC world it took them 4 blooming weeks


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - I don't think we have a home bargains around here 
I'm so so so f***ed off with selfish DP, he is at the pub - can you believe it?  He's not working yet thinks its OK to go down there on
a Tuesday and spend money - ahhhhhhhhhhhh!  How do they not see things the same way we do, I know he's all stressed out about the work situation but him spending money he doesn't have is not going to help, I want to smash up his xbox I'm so angry with him, he went out on Friday as his mate is home from Afghan so its not like he hasn't been out recently  , stupid *****


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley  i didnt put cream on freya before i went out as it wasnt to warm    She will be covered tomorrow and i need to buy her a sun hat too 
Im so tired i could sleep for england   roll on bed time   Least lily will get up in a good mood tomorrow coz she has been asleep since just after her tea


----------



## watn1

Hayley -   DP! Yeah go on smash his XBox   Infact sell it on ebay and recalim all the beer money  

My nipples have calmed down after I have stolen some of the baby's Sudocrem


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole glad ya nip nips are feelin better  

Hayley omg i cant belive your dh    make him a dog food pie


----------



## veng

morning everyone

Hayley your naughty DH  

Nicole glad your nipples are feeling better mine have been a little sore and dry skin around them 

Ive been getting little cramps and a little pink discharge i hope it goes away and all is OK 

its my little girls 10th birthday   time fly's


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MATERNITY-PREGNANCY-BODY-SUPPORT-PILLOW-CUSHION-COVER_W0QQitemZ170296561917QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item170296561917&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

The pillow i found! cheaper then any i've seen and soooo comfy i wish i found it sooner! x

Hayley  i hope you gave him the cold shoulder last night!

On the pillow front: i never bothered with one but lately i cant sleep with my legs closed (  ) coz it hurts my hips lol

Oh and i got a big bottle of bio oil from costco i think it was like £12 when it should be £25  something like that

Morning rest of you ladies  will be back with more personals xxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## vikki75

morning darlings how are we all today .
me im loving this weather


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone     Took poppy to see the eye vet and now we know what caused it. BLEACH!!! She said it looked like a caustic?  burn and it clicked then that my mate had been bleaching the kitchen. Looks like she either used far to much in the water or she just poured on the floor      Can you imajin how much pain my poor baby has been in   She is on different antibiotics, pain killers and drops and needs to go back next week.

Im still waiting for af   since ec its been different   Might be going back to normal now   but while ever she is due im not loosing weight. I only have 3lb to loose n its not shifting


----------



## Hopeful J

I agree Vik what beautiful weather we're having!!!   how are you hun??


Sally poor Poppy!!!!!   at least you know what's going on ow - will she be ok 

Well i have been a busy bee this morning making lists of my duties and who i shall be handing them over too ect - making folders on our hard drive for the boys and making a 'bible' full of EVERYTHING they may need to know while i'm off! Feel like a weight has been lifted as i was dreading going through everything - i still have some stuff to iron out when the boss comes back in teh office but so far so good!  

14 working days left until mat leave starts!          

Have to come in all 'England-y' tomroow so am nicking my bro's tshirt which is plain white with a huge red cross on it - i'm going to look like an easter egg   any of you have plans for the day? 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all just a quick one as popped into work, been and had my waxing done and bought some hair dye can't give birth with grey hair hope everyone is ok


----------



## Hopeful J

Lou did the waxing hurt?

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG what a life i have. Got a call off my mum just as i had posted on here to say my bil was having a suspected heart attack and can i get over there     Good job dh was here he was on nites coz i just ran upstairs n dumped freya on him. Just bout at my sisters when i got a call to say my sis not there they dont know where she is. She had rung my mum on a with held number so my mum just thought that she was at home.
Managed to get my sis on the phone to find she was at hospital. I dont know any more at the mo so im paceing


----------



## vikki75

oooooo lou i bet it did hurt  oooo makes my eyes water just thinking about it  lol  
jade im good hun wow not long for you now either , did you see that fing on the news about basildon hospital!!! im seriously thinking of changing !!  are you having Remi in queens? if so im visiting    (if thats ok) i might go have my 12 wk scan an then ask to bne refered to queens cos dp wasnt happy after watching it !! im not quite sure wats happened all i know a lil girl died there !!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Sally   hope BIL is ok!!!!! 



Viks i didnt catch that programme hun   but yeah i'm having madam in Queens and of course you can visit!!! I cant promise i wont look like a skank   but hey i'll have just had a baby so you can let me off  

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Nothing for St.Georges at my work - thankfully   and thats the exact pillow I got, I got a cream pillowcase! That is an amazing price on your Bio-oil, god damn us not having costco 

Lou - I have the same plan as you to get a hair apt in, waxing and possibly a pedicure done before I have the baby   (saved some of my bday money especially) I take it the waxing didn't bring Georgia out of hiding then 

Sal - I hope your BIL is OK hun   , how worrying for you all! (Bleach - ouch poor poppy!)

Vikki - Hiya hun, thats a bit scary about the hospital, but then we do tend to only hear about all the bad stuff that happens and never any of the good - but its worrying all the same and even more so when your expecting  I hope they let you transfer!

Veng - Enjoy your dd's birthday   - are you still off to frankie and benny's?

Well DP came in about 3.30am absolutely hammered with his head shaved WTF??  He is such an idiot at times - I can't even be bothered to speak to him, I wish his mate would sod off back to Afghan if this is what its likely to be, for the next 3 weeks


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG why do men have to turn into big kids when there mates are around    Stupid idiot i hope you make him suffer. I would have woken him really early  

Only thing i have heard from my sis is that he has ahd 2 ecg's and i think one showed something and blood and waiting for a scan. They not sure if its heart attack, angina (sp?) or something on his lungs    Its their wedding anniversary today too


----------



## Leicesterlou

Waters have gone on way in to be checked x


----------



## beachgirl

Leicesterlou    hope that all is ok and we'll get some news soon


----------



## sallyanne1

Woohoo goog luck lou i hope you have someones number on here to txt us all. I hope you have a fantastic birth hun and i cant wait to see your beautiful girl


----------



## veng

Lou good luck honey


----------



## Hopeful J

Good luck Lou!!!!! will be thinking of you hun i hope all goes well    



Oh that's really brought a smile to me day! 

xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

lou-lots of luck


----------



## Martha Moo

OMG

Lou lots of luck, not long until your holding your darling daughter in your arms

i remember you getting your BFP

I am super emotional today a year since i had my induction 
I have hospital appt later not sure i am gonna be taking in what they say    

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Em


----------



## Hopeful J

Happy Anniversary Em!

xxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Good Luck Lou!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Good luck hunny, how great if your starting naturally, no nasty induction woohooooo , lots of love xxxx

Morning everyone else - hope you all have sunshine around you


----------



## KellyG

Just a quickie to check up on my ladies


Good Luck Lou... Will be waiting for news yipppeeeee

I had the pregnancy grant thing today so girls check ur banks and buy urself something nice... 

Loves ya mwah xx


----------



## vikki75

GOOD LUCK LOU    
hi to everyone xxx hope your all ok xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly how come you only just got your grant hun?? Oh what ya gonna buy  

Any news on Lou anyone      

Freya had her assessment today and flew through. She couldnt believe what she was doing and said that she is very forward


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey ladies 

How are we all today??


Sally great news on Freya hun! 

Kellyyyyyyyyyy how are you baby? how's the bubbas? 


Hayley how's you day going hun? 

Vikki you out in the sun today? how's the sickness? 

Katie what acts of drunkeness will you be performig this weekend?  



xxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hopeful J said:


> Katie what acts of drunkeness will you be performig this weekend?


     
How are you feelin jade?


----------



## swhattie

Jade - It could be any number of performances! I am going out with a few mates from work tomorrow night on the lash big time so that should be good! Gonna see the Clone Roses on saturday - who may I add are fantastic! My heros are the stone roses and this take off act are brilliant! As for giving you a defintive answer on what naughty things i may do, I dont know yet until after the act as they just 'come to me'!


----------



## KellyG

Sally fab news on freya hun, the grants werent being paid as there was a back log apparently.. im gonna buy firming lotion, some st tropaz and my gym membership lol

Jadey baby im ok my bubs are sleep atm they were weighed earlier Mason is 7lb10 and Phoebe is 5lb4... How u doing my lover any more belly pics?

Katie have a fab weekend huni im going out in 2 weeks i will only have to sniff alcohol and i will be on my ass

Lou Lou are u pushing i wonder??

Everyone else mwah xx


----------



## Hopeful J

lol am ok thanks Sally!!!! i could really drink a brandy with loads of ice tho   how's you


Oooooo nice one Katie!!!! lol i love those acts that just 'come to you' and you think its a REALLY brilliant idea!!!! the next day tho i find myself burning with shame   - i'm a stooopid drunk   oh and i love EVERYBODY and tell them so   Make sure you enjoy yourself lady although i'm sure you dont need telling xxxx


Brilliant weights for teh bubbas Kells!!! Good idea on the grant spending as well   my midwife better have the form for me tomorrow   
I will have some belly pics after today my luv i shall post them monday


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly mason is catching up with freya she is 20lb 7oz but she is very long   Super model i think  

Jade i hate brandy   I dont drink shorts i pass out   I told my sister i loved her last nite when she rang and she rang my mum crying   Said she cant remember the last time i told her   I have decided that im gonna tell the people i love that i love them more often   Im so tired i could sleep standing up   Bath and early nite i think


----------



## Hopeful J

Awwwwwwww Sally your sis is so sweet!!

I tell everyone all the time   am soppy like that - say it when you think it hun as you never know when you'll see them again   

xxx


----------



## KellyG

Im soppy too and cry at everything, even without my pg hormones

So for you lovley ladies who may not know this

[fly]I LOVE YOU!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## Hopeful J

Love you too!!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - I just checked my bank and I've just got mine too, was paid in 2 days ago, I was getting worried as a few of my cycle buddies have had theres a week or so ago!  So a night out for you in two weeks then, watch out Cardiff    I'm such a lightweight anyway I will probably need to be scrapped off the floor when I finally get out after only a couple! Oh and great weights for the bubbas   

Jade - If you have your MW's mobile number give her a text to remind her to bring the form round with her - its not good enough she keeps forgetting it, its her job to remember but I think you can also get one from your GP so if she does maybe go see yours  I'm not to keen on Brandy either, I was sick after doing shots of it years ago - yuck   

Sal - Great news about Freya - what a clever little chick she is 

Katie - Enjoy the Clone Roses! Get them to do I wanna be adored as an encore and also to dedicate it to me please   

Lou - I know you prob won't be reading this but am thinking of you and sending lots of 'quick and pain free labour vibes your way'   

Nicole - You OK? Gone a bit quiet on us?  

Vikki, W4M, Nat, Nic, Em, Veng  

I can't believe I only have 4 more days left at work after tomorrow  its going to be so strange having a month before the baby comes, I've been in full time employment since I left college at 18 and the most I've ever had off at any one time is 2 weeks!

I had my last meeting today for one of the other areas I work in a couple of times a week today and they got me some pressies for the baby, couldn't believe it - really nice toys from the ELC, I was well chuffed   

xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies  


  Sorry i've been AWOL i was in bed most of yesterday   I had a really bad headache that I just could not shift   then today I have been out all day trying to get prices and things sorted for our Mexico wedding   Soooooooooooo exciting! Just on my way out to meet some people who will be coming with us to make sure they are Ok with all the details etc if not i'll have to pick another hotal as naturally I have chosen the most exspensive  

I'll catch up later  

Lou - WoooooooooooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooo! Talk about arriving on the button hey? I hope you are having a really good labour, Infact I hope she is out by now already in your arms. xxx   So excited for you.xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thinking of you Lou


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole i dont mind paying for an expensive hotel    

No news from lou. Im pacing lol


----------



## Just a girl

OMG Lou has had Georgia - just found this......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191952.0;topicseen


----------



## sallyanne1

yay yay yay i have been looking 4 ages n even posted on ******** to her lol wooohoo same weight as my eldest


----------



## Just a girl

I know, I kept checking in for news and was browsing through 'unread posts' and there it was! I got all pee your pants excited  I bet she is just on cloud 9 at the moment, having cuddle and kisses - OMG I'm next , I actually just felt a bit nervous!!!


----------



## swhattie

You havnt got time to be nervous Hayley!! Be hard!!


----------



## Just a girl

Yeah - Double Hard


----------



## beachgirl

To Lou and DH on the arrival of Georgia x


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Lovely ladies,
    TFIF!    ​I'm still all smiley over Lou's news and how cool being born on St.George's day?

I look like a panda this morning, big dark circles under my eyes! Alhough I'm sleeping better at the mo and just waking up for wee's it has finally decided to catch up with me by making me look like 'Uncle Fester' from Adams Family - beautiful baby!!! 

Have a good Friday, what are everyone's plans for this weekend? xxx


----------



## veng

Lou congrates         

my Sophie was the same weight too  
yeppie its friday Phoebe's off school today so we are going to do a little tidying then have our hair done


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh yes never thought about what day she was born. Fitting name then lol

Im off on my ghost hunt tonite    oooooooooh  
Totally shattered still no af    I hate it when she is late coz i stupidly get my hopes up even though i know there is no chance


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

have posted on the thread but

 Lou and DH

Sally enjoy your ghost walk

Karen enjoy your weekend

Hayley not long now until ML, have you any plans for it before  arrives

Veng hope you have a fab weekend

Mannysbird how r u doing hun

 to anyone i missed

I shall be dipping in and out this weekend as its my DS birthday tomorrow
so we are going here http://www.sundownadventureland.co.uk/ for the day, never been or know anyone thats been but am sure will be fun! then sunday we are having my parents around my nephew will prob come (if only for a beer!) and maybe my aunty

then monday back to normality!

whatever that is!

Em

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## vikki75

whoop whoop shes here yippee 

me i started bleeding AGAIN last night arghhhhhhh but alls ok i just resigned my self to knowing ill be bleeding through the whole bloody pg!!!!! heard babies HB so there ok 
 to everyone xxxxx
NATALIE hows the 2WW going


----------



## Skybreeze

Congrats Lou!! I got your gorgous picture last night, and she is amazing!!! Hope your doing very well now. Take care

Em... OMG Z is not 1 already??!!!! I can not believe that... Where has time gone?? Have a lovely weekend, looks like its going to be fun! 

Sally.. Enjoy sweetie!!! Your braver then me, lol! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Em i have been to sundown   Lily went with nursery and its great Z will love it. Only complaint i had was they shut the rides between 12:30-1:30   But its a nice place hun   they have a lovely indoor area if the weather isnt good

Vikki     

Sky i wanna see lou's baby    I have been on 2 ghost walks before but this is totally different n im gonna poo my pants  

xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Yay Lou.. very proud of u babe... Georgia was 2oz's heavier than 1 of my babies  Lol fab weight for a lil princess!!

I am superwoman Ihave made tea, done the babies bottles, cleaned my house done the washing and now going to get josh from school... ladies i would like some hugs please!!!!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hayley is next woohoooo wooop wooop


----------



## *~Nic~*

Lou - said i on your congrats thread but say it again ! Congrats! Absolutely perfect little princess. I bet you didnt sleep last night!!! Very tired but layed there looking at Georgia all night  

Sally - I'd love to do a ghost walk - have fun

Natalie - How are you coping with the 2ww? Im very tempted to text but at 3 days past a day 5 transfer its probably a stupid idea  

Vik - Sorry to hear your bleeding again   I cant believe your over 10 weeks already!


EM - wow I cant believe Z is a year old already!! Hope you all have a lovely day 

Jade, Nic, MB, Veng etc  

x


----------



## watn1

Hi Chica's...

Sorry I'm crap no personals again I'm having a very bad day   LIlly this morning came punding into me and took my legs from behind and I fell crashing to the floor in the garden (on the slabs) right onto my elbow   God the pain!!! DP got a hysterical phone call of me practically screaming the house down in pain    SO went off to A&E and I have fractured my elbow   It's in a sling at the mo as they would not plaster it as it was too slowen I have to go back monday to the fracture clinic. It's sooooooooo pianful! They said a bone Dr will look at it and may decide not to plaster it but keep it in one of those nice slings!!! How f'ing wonderful 2 weeks before I go on holiday I am praying they will leave it be!

Then went for my rescan and asked the MW to check urine as its stinging a little and I have protein in it so he sent me straight to my GP who has given me anti B's. He refused to write me my 'fit to fly' note untill he see's me again in another week. God im in pain   

Kelly - Super Lady   

Nic/Nat


----------



## swhattie

awww Nicole - thats rubbish   there is nothing worse than banging elbows...


----------



## *~Nic~*

Nic - dont you only need a fit ti fly note after 28 weeks?

Sorry to hear about your arm (and your wee!)


----------



## vikki75

*KELLY THIS IS FOR YOU HUNNIE XXAS YOU IN NEED OF ONE * 
AND NICOLE I THINK YOU NEED ONE TOO XXXX  OH TO HELL WITH IT YOU ALL NEED ONE XXXXXX COS YOUR ALL SPECIAL


----------



## swhattie

Does that include me Vik?! Even tho Im a raging alcoholic!


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly  -     at your supermum status   most impressive!

Nicole -     'OUCH' What a [email protected] day for you hunny, I hope everything turns out ok with your elbow and your wee returns to normal next week reiki^  

*Nic* -   kepp away from the pee sticks! 

Sal - Have a good ghost walk, hope its all spooky   for you!

Em - Enjoy DS b'day  Once on ML I intend to not do a lot , meet up with friends, purchase last few bits needed for baby and just relax!

Vikki - Cheers for the  have one back   to everyone else! 

Katie - Hey wino ! 

xxx


----------



## swhattie

Hey Jaggy!! 

Off out tonight but gotta get ready at work cos Im working while 6 - boooo - so will probably look like a bag-o-sh*t


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly      Well done        

Nicole       Poor u hun


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - 
Eurrgh thats rubbish working till 6.00pm! Can't you just run away or something - I'm sure no one will notice , 
I did 8 - 4 today couldn't cope with working till 6.00! Is it tonight your clone rosing it?


----------



## swhattie

No thats tomorrow! If im still alive or not incarcerated in the local penetentiary!

We do 3 shifts here, 9-5, 8-4 or 10-6 - to be fair I dont do much work whatever the shift and i will be painting mi nails and getting dolled up while Im supposed to be helping business energy customers but bugger em, they shouldnt be sad enough to ring in!


----------



## Just a girl

I'd love to hear you deal with a stroppy customer, I bet you take no [email protected]!  I did a year at a contact lense place and on our late shift 2-10pm we all used to pile into the toilets to get ready on our last break at 8.00pm, we had 15mins to get changed, do hair and makeup, was quite amusing especially if someone actually wanted to use the loo they had no hope! They were also really strict about the wearing of makeup so we had to try not to look at any of the managers for the last 2 hours  God I hated that job!


----------



## vikki75

katie of course it includes you hun you not a raging alcholic lol x 
have a wicked weekend girls x x x


----------



## Just a girl

And you viks, although I've not much planned apart from the nephews football presentation and cleaning the whole house Booo!


----------



## swhattie

I have no patience with customers! They think because they own a chippy in sunderland or a chinese takeaway in eastbourne that they are the equivalent of Alan Sugar - we have some beautiful arguments! 

Why went you allowed to wear make up?! If it was a contact lense shop then most of the customers wunt be able to see it anyway!


----------



## Just a girl

Mannys Bird said:


> I have no patience with customers! They think because they own a chippy in sunderland or a chinese takeaway in eastbourne that they are the equivalent of Alan Sugar - we have some beautiful arguments!


     

It was a contact lense factory - we were producing them, so it was for health and safety purposes for the customers to prevent contamination, oppps  its part of the reason I will never wear them, I used to inspect lenses at 6am in the morning so a few dodgy ones prob got through , QA were inspecting our passed packs once and I think I must of been having a bit of a off day (hungover) and in the 3 blsters I had passed, one had a hole, one had a tear and the other had two in! I was not popular


----------



## KellyG

I work for specsavers Hayley im telling on you lmao... i wear lenses 2


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly -   Ooops Busted!
So you still on honeymoon period with m & p, how many times do they have you up during the night?


----------



## KellyG

I cant leave them alone   and phoebe sleeps thru and mason wakes up once... yay

How are u doing? Are u ready for mat leave? Daytime telly is fab


----------



## Just a girl

Yep your def spiking their bottles with whiskey  That is a bit amazing, enjoy it while it lasts 

I'm pretty good now I'm getting more sleep, it will be weird stopping work but I'm def ready to do that, I've got Monday off to finish up my annual leave so a nice long weekend and then just four days left to do


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning beautiful ladies   

Well i had the most fantastic nite and recomend anyone to use ghost-evenings if they want to go on a ghost hunt. 
The meal was great and we had a small reading off a medium. Its strange coz im not sure if its coz i was sitting right behind my sister and my energy is more than hers but some things he said to her were about me   He said that he could see motorbikes and kids >> me   Also said she hadnt finished having children and she cant have anymore nore would want any   and a dog called misty>> my old dog   With me he picked up dancing which i love and mentioned salsa which i have been pestering dh to come with me   Also said i have too much salt and spicy food   ( how very true maybe he smelt the vindaloo from the nite b4   ) and the probs it gives me with my tummy and my scalp problems   Said i have a sweet tooth which i only have when pregnant   He also said i have healing hands and an energy around me which pics up spirits   I know alot dont believe but i do and he hit the nail on the head with the things i have felt, heard, seen   And i never once gave him anything to work with   I was testing him  
We then had a walk round with a history of the place and then let loose with ghost busting equipment   There were some right spooky going ons it was fantastic.
Then we did a 1 card tarot reading from another medium and i nearly wet myself laughing coz dh went white    He pulled a card out and she was giving him a reading then stopped and said " this is totally strange and i dont know why but im picking this up but i can see more children for you" I saw the colour just drain from his face     So who knows
With me she said i have to start thinking with my head not my heart over a matter which something recently came up and i jumped in without thinking about it  
And because we went for our anniversary they said we can have 50% off each couple next time  
Will deff go again. The only problem was we got in at 2:15 went to bed at 2:30 and i got up with freya   Early nite tonite i think


----------



## Just a girl

Sal  
Wow, sounds like a really good evening - loads of fun!  So I'm assuming with your 50% discount you'll be booking in again for next weekend


----------



## sallyanne1

Next one is an over nite one from 9pm till 5am on the 9th may so not sure   I want to but have to think of the kids. I really want a full reading off her though   See what my future holds


----------



## Just a girl

OOOOooooo an overnighter that would be a giggle, hmmmm I'm sure I can tell you what your future holds if you have anything to do with it....... nappies, nappies and more nappies


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh god dont tell dh that i he looked like he had seen a ghost when the medium told him   

Me and my sister got a fit of the giggles and she had to walk out n go to the loo to get it out of her system. When we get together we just laugh. I was naughty coz we walked into a dark room and i heard people comin down the stairs so i hid then jumped out on them shouting BOO     I dont have a clue who they were i just couldnt help myself. The woman didnt half jump


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-lots of luck for testing tomorrow     i think youll get a bfp and twinnies me thinks    

nic-hope youre 2ww is going well,maybe twinnies for you too mrs


----------



## *~Nic~*

Yes Nat loads of luck for testing tomorrow         Got everything crossed hun x

Hayley - I have a really odd feeling this time - I really dont think it will work. I've been lucky enough to get a BFP after the first 3 IVFs - the luck has to stop at some point doesn't it   What will be will be - if it wasnt meant to be this time then I accept that and am eternally grateful for what I have got. Would love a BFP though  

xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Sky good luck hun n well done for not testing yet hun     

Nic i have a good feeling about you   Would you like twins?

Hayley how on earth do you cope with twins?


----------



## wishing4miracle

no news yet    hoping no news is good news for sky    

sending twin vibes youur way


----------



## Skybreeze

I have news!!

Cant believe I am about to write this but... We are only bl**dy pregnant!!!! We got a lovely        This morning!!! 
I am in total shock and it doesnt seem real at all!!!! 

I am so happy and feel so very lucky!!! 3rd time lucky!!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO              yay im so happy for you hunni


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just quick will try to get on properly later congratulations natalie hun i knew it now rest up plenty of sleep hun and enjoy x x x


----------



## wishing4miracle

congrates sky


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh lou welcome back hunni was thinking about you when i got up. Hope you are enjoying being a mummy


----------



## KellyG

CONGRATULATIONS NATALIE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## swhattie

Natalie - Yay!!! He he! I told you dint I!!!

Lou - can we have some pictures please? Its not like your busy or owt!!


----------



## Just a girl

* ~Natalie~ *​*  CONGRATULATIONS *​                                   
                ​
   So many big fat hugs for you and DP, what wonderful news - how will you be celebrating today?    xxxxx


----------



## veng

congratulations natalie i am sooo happy for you and DH          

Nic good luck testing


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just popping in to say

Lou Welcome back sweetie, hugs to gorgeous georgia cant wait to see some pics 

and OMG Natalie i am so so so so so so happy to read your news
I have been waiting oh so long to say congratulations on your   

Am just waiting on Nics  and then we can have a new home 

Em


----------



## Just a girl

Oh yeah, Nic good luck for testing    

And how did I miss Lou's little sneak in lol, hope your all doing well hunny  

xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Hey girls

Lou how u doing?

Look at Hayley showing off with her fancy post


----------



## Just a girl

KellyG smells of Wee! 
I can be a bit anal and like things to be in the centre generally (also had tim eon my hands ), you should see my displays at work - I can get stressed if I can't get them symetrical


----------



## vikki75

*NATALIE CONGRATS ON THE       * we was destin to be pg together   
COME ON NIC XXX


----------



## Skybreeze

Thank you ladies... Its still a shock!!! I keep looking at the tests to see if they will change!     

I never thought I would be this lucky. I just hope an pray for a healthy 8 months.

Not done much today as I have been soooooo tired... Been asleep most of the afternoon!!! Terrible... I think next weekend our friends are doing a BBQ to celebrate. 

Lou... Hope your little bundle is doing very well. Nice to hear from you. 

Nic.... I have everything crossed for you!!! Good luck xxx


Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Sky i must have looked at my test a million time to make sure it was still there   

Im so so tired   Its coz i have had a couple of bad nites with freya. And im suffering vertigo    I WILL GET AN EARLY NITE TONITE


----------



## beachgirl

Natalie- congratulations on your BFP fantastic news x


----------



## *~Nic~*

WOO HOO Nat congratulations    

Well done on your BFP  

Nic xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Nat - I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you hunni. Well blooming done. I bet you are so pleased about starting over again when not expecting too. 



I hope the next 8 months are happy and healthy.xx

Sal - Your ghost walk sounded great. I always say i'm gonna to go something like that but just never bother.

Hayley/Jade - Great news about the two of ou not having long untill mat leave  Sadly being self employed I won't be getting such a thing  Well £115 a week maternity allowance but thats not gonna do a fat deal so will be working about a month later (only 2 days though  )

Jade - thanks for the link, Just ordered one of those pillows 

Hayley - Is your DP behaving this weekend?  Sorry I know its not funny 

Nic - Hope your 2WW is going OK Have you stayed clear of the pee sticks? All the best for testing   

Kelly -  Hope your doing OK.. P&M sound like angels... I think your having us all on  I know i'll get a screamer 

Katie - Hope you've had a nice weekend out.. & not feeling too poo.

Veng/Vikki/WFM 

Heffalump - I think we should keep this thread forever and invite every lady on FF to post as it's brought so much luck to lots of us lately It's defo a baby dust thread 

[fly]SPREADING SOME CYBER BABY BUMP DUST TO ALL ON FF 
  ​[/fly]

I'm shattered! Been out with friends all day and their 2 kids and they have worn me out  Joe (who's 3) is very very active and had me up & down all day at the park i'm not used to all this physical activity especially with only 1 arm to play with  I am also feeling really uncomfy today for some reason  I just feel like my insides want to pop out  UTI is a pain in the bum too!! I'm a right ray of sunshine hey?  I was up at 7am this morning in a great mood and got DP up and we were out having McD's brekki at 8:30  think i'm just shattered, On that note i'm off to bed. At the hossy again tomorrow to see if they are going to plaster my arm  that they are not going to  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veng

Morning ladys 

Nicole i hope you get good news with your arm today  

Lou how are you? can't wait to see pic's  

Kelly i bet your little one's are keeping you busy   love the picture of them in there bro and sis stroller very cute

Hi Jade,Hayley,W4M,Sally,Nat,Nic and everyone 

im off to work soon  6 more weeks then we break up for summer holidays yeppie


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh hun i hope your arm is ok sweety          I have been on 2 ghost walks and then this ghost hunt and by far its the best. So much better than walking around outside. It was more like a most haunted  

I have had a dreadful nites sleep. I had an early nite as friday nite i went to bed at 2:30am up just after 7. Saturday nite midnite up just after 7 and i needed sleep coz i have been suffering really bad vertigo. HA HA joke. Went to bed just before 10 and been awake all nite with freya coughting and whinging     My poor baby has been so poorly through the nite. 7pm bed tonite i think as my head and throat are killing me. Usually do when im over tired.

Veng im looking forward to having lie ins when the kids break up  

Anyway enough whinging off me how is everyone else? Has everyone had a good weekend? I think its safe to say Sky has


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning lovlies  

Crikey you lot have been chatty this weekend so i will not even try to catch up   

Although i did see Nat had her BFP!!!!           Congratulations babes am so so so so so pleased for you  

How is everyone today then?

Oh Nic i saw you've fractured your elbow     hope all is ok hun 

I've had a busy weekend: have decorated our bathroom and toilet - bought lots of bits for the bedroom etc ready to do next weekend and went to dinner in Frankie & Bennies last night as we were just too pooped to cook  

Was off work at the midwife's friday - all is good although my bloods came back and i'm bl**dy anaemic     off to get iron tablets from doc later (along with grant form as mw still didnt have it Hayley!!   ) have never even seen the same midwife twice to be honest  

xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Morning hunny, did you know by having lots of vitamin c in your diet it helps you to absorb iron better and that tea can hinder the absorption of it   If you like dried apricots (I don't bluerghhh) they are an excellent source of iron, along with beans, dark chocolate, green leafy veg, big fat juicy steak!  Sounds like you had a nice productive weekend   BOO to your MW again not having the form 

Sal - Sorry your struggling at the moment  hop eyou get a better nights kip tonight?

Nicole - I hope you don't get plastered today     - what a bummer that would be for your holiday 

Veng - 6 weeks to go, but not that your counting hey  ........

Nic - Sending you lots of         

Lou - I hope you are all settling in nicely together at home - little parcel in the post today 

Vikki - Hows was your weekend? 

Nat - Thats lovely your friends are going to throw you a BBQ next weekend to celebrate  You still floating around on cloud nine?

Katie - How were the clone roses? Do you remember much of them  and more importantly did you get them to dedicate a song to me?  Loving your new profile pic - he is my favourite to look at 

Kelly - You OK chick? 

W4M - Hiya  

Mods - Morning ladies 

Its all miserable here, its chucking it down with rain, my boiler has completely gone and will most prob need to be replaced - what great timimg hey!  But some good news ..... we have started making the dog sleep downstairs she has done 2 nights now and she has been pretty good, I've been dreading it as I thought she would just whine and be a pain, but its really funny as first thing in the morning when we get up she bolts up stairs and jumps onto the bed and looks like please let me stay I've been good all night 

Have a good ladies xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks ladies!!!! 

It still doesnt seem real!!! I am shocked, did another test this am and got a lovely dark line!!! Never been so happy. 

Spoke to the Lister this morning and they want £160 for a scan in 2 weeks!!!! OMG, as if we havent spent enough money. Anyway I am booked in for the 12th of May, but I found a Bupa hospital down the road the do scans for £85. So we are going there on the 15th. I should be 6+4 will I see a heartbeat of two?? 

Thanks again ladies.... 

Also before I go, I found a ferret in my garden yesterday!!! (I have 3 already) it was trying to get in with our other ones. Anyway DH tried catching it and took a lump out of his hands. Got home a minute ago and there it was running around!!!! I still havent caught it, but I will bloody thing!!! Another one to add to our collection.   This will be the second ferret I have found down our road! 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nat  - OMG finding a ferret in your garden    , that sounds surreal!  My uncle used to keep ferrets and I named one Rusty  What are yours called?
My tx and early scans was at a bupa and I can really recommend it!


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley i drink alot of tea so that's probably why! i did try and swap it for hot water and lemon.....but that lasted about a week  

I can do the steak   i wanted one yesturday but i was forbidden as they only had rump and sirloin (no ribeye   ) and being with chef dp he said they'd all taste crap well done and i wasnt to have ANY pink in it   so scrapped that - he's such a killjoy 

Weekend was good but boy am i paying for it with achey limbs  

Raining here too   although when i left home it was sunny - i crossed the water and it was rainy  

Sorry to hear about your boiler hun i hope its not going to be an expensive one! 

[email protected] doggy bless her!! 



Nat hunny they said the same to me about the scan price after bfp!!!! but all i did was called the local EPU and said i'd need a viability scan and they booked me in no problem for free so try your local hospital before you pay anything hun   my forst was also at 6+4 and we saw bubbles and heartbeats  

[email protected] the ferret!!!!! 

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh i have always wanted a ferret but we used to have rabbits so not a good thing   And we have chickens so i think its a no no   I cant believe they are charging you for a scan   Thats disgusting it should all be in with you tx   You may see a heart beat im not sure i have always gone at 7 weeks

Jag i think last nite really showed me im really not ready for another baby just yet coz freya really needed me   All part of being a mum i guess but it dont have make my vertigo bad


----------



## Just a girl

Nat - Thats a point my scan was all included in my tx too - try what Jade said, it seems a sham eto have to pay for it, mine was done at 6+3 days I think and we saw h/b - it was amazing!

Jade - Its heartbreaking not being able to have pink steak , I agree with dp its almost not worth having it - have steak fajitas instead!

Sal - Does your dp know you feel this way, I'll bet he'll be pleased after his tarot reading 

Right I need to get ready, so best go boil the kettle for a wash as I can't have a shower


----------



## swhattie

PINK STEAK!!   URGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Id rather eat a mouldy lettuce than pink steak! 

Nat - You should surely not be paying for the scan- thats horrendous...

JAG - Clone Roses were fab as usual - no dedications though hun!!   Jared is seriously lovely int he?! Nathan is by far the lovliest tho!! Hubba Hubba - Id like to the King of his Leon!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## KellyG

May i just say pink steak   ew ew ew

Nicole, P&M are starting to be more active now and M has a bit of gripe so he winges a bit. Their cries are actually quite cute   wonder how long im going to be saying that   Good luck with ur arm hope u just get a sling 

Natalie I bet ur still in shock huni.. Bet ur counting the hours down till ur scan 

Hayley Im ok babes. How u doing? Have u had much sleep over the weekend?? What dog have u got? We have had to put Samson outside all day now as hes a rotty hes too strong for me and Mike has made him a massive pen out the back, and he comes in about 8pm and has a sniff over the baby gate at the babies, from far away that is.

Jade When u take the tablets dont drink milk or caffeine 2 hours before or after. Watch your bowel movements too, they gave me the runs   

Katie How was ur weekend??

Sally Try get a few winks while Freya has her nap

Yo to everyone else  

Im still in bed atm with my bubas cwtch up together on mikes side of the bed (i will make them thro up on his pillow hehe) Mike has given himself the day off and hes out sorting his car which he is selling to get another sports car... I get stuck with the family car tut..... I may drive this week, i have waited 5 weeks now and a few of my mates have driven 3-4 weeks after their sections.. what u think girls??


----------



## Hopeful J

Kellyyyyyyyy   hey mama thanks for the heads up - the mw told me i'd either get the runs or constipated   charming!

Gonna have to start drinking more OJ methinks   *she says with a can of coke in front of her   *

RE; driving i think it depends how you feel sweety if you feel up to it then go for it! 

xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - Although you may feel fine to drive, you need to check that your insured to if you have had medical advice telling you not to for 6 weeks as you obviously don't need to have an accident and then to find out your insurance is invalid!   
My doggy is a staffy -fine with humans, not so good with other dogs, she was a rescue and was so timid and had scars all over her when she first came to us!  I am worried that she is going to be very jealous when bubs arrives - which is why we have started her off sleeping downstairs now, so hopefully she won't associate loosing her spot on the bed with the baby, she is fine with my friends kids and my nephew and nieces but has cried in the past when I've held babies 

Katie - Mouldy lettuce!!!! You and Kel clearly have no taste , as soon as I can I'm gonna have a nice juicy fillet steak, medium/rare with a blue cheese sauce - OMG I'm salivating - thats food porn for me!


Jade - Enjoy your coke hun as I think caffeine is fine, its the tannin in the tea which hinders the iron absorption!


----------



## swhattie

hayley - your grossing me out!! If i wanted rare meat i could eat my own arm!! Cookers were made for a reason - to cook food!! If something is still bleeding then its not for human consumption! and as for blue cheese sauce - again mouldy!!


----------



## Just a girl




----------



## swhattie

now im on a rant now - rare steak is on the same level as sushi - sushi?! WTF Its like grabbing Goldie the goldfish out of a bowl and chowing down on its head... that is has never been a good idea, ever....


----------



## Just a girl

OMG - Look at this recipe, I'm gonna make a load for my last day at work, looks good and just a little on the easy side to make!
Does this appeal a bit more Katie / Kelly?

http://www.recipezaar.com/Malteser-Tray-Bake-236665

I take it you don't like smoked salmon either then  Thats another thing I'm missing in a bagel with cream cheese, cracked black pepper and a squeeze of lemon!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Skybreeze

Save me some JAG!!! They look lovely! Oooo I could really eat that now.


----------



## Just a girl

Nat - I'm gonna have to show real restraint when I make them so that they actually make it into work with me


----------



## Hopeful J

@ the steaks - let it be known i dont like it rare or with any blood......but love a lil pink bit    with a dollop of garlic butter mmmmmmmmmmmmm 


OH MY GOD Hayley make me one of those too please!!!!!!    

Dont like Salmon - not really a 'fishy' person to be honest   although i do love cockles - god knows why! 


xx


----------



## watn1

Mannys Bird said:


> now im on a rant now - rare steak is on the same level as sushi - sushi?! WTF Its like grabbing Goldie the goldfish out of a bowl and chowing down on its head... that is has never been a good idea, ever....


     I'm with you Katie. Raw stuff NO WAY!!!

Hayley - YUM YUM YUM! Might add that to my baking list 

Nat - Loving the ticker 

Jade - Sorry about the iron  Pants hey? I think mine is low again as i'm craving ice again so i'll be getting mine checked too 

Kel - New pic's of the babies please? & i second Hayley, Check your insured.

Lou - Hope you are doing OK.

I got off with a foam sling  On the condition I go back every week for a xray. The bone I have broken is right in the middle of my elbow and is only some tiny bone that doesn't and can't move so I should be fine as long as I don't over do it  It's still sore though but I can turn it around flat to type today


----------



## swhattie

The recipe curtainly appeals to me!! MMMMM.... No smoked salmon, it makes me gag in my mouth, i like mcdonalds  

Dya know what? Im still on the lipofamine but i am starving today so am gonna have a trip to Tescos and eat - i fancy Kung Po, after 6 weeks or so not eating il probably end up wi trots t'neet!

Hayley - glad theres no pot hun!! I always wanted a pot!! Iv only ever broke my toe and my back! Well actually my back was a depressed fracture of the vertebrae - in medical terms! I was in scarbroughs childrens hospital for yonks and had to wee in a bed pan!!


----------



## Hopeful J

watn1 said:


> [
> Jade - Sorry about the iron  Pants hey? I think mine is low again as i'm *craving ice * again so i'll be getting mine checked too


Nic i have been eating ice poles like they're going out of fashion - is that why!?!?! i wondered why i've wanted one every second (my freezer drawer is fully loaded with ice poles! ) never knew it was to do with iron 

Glad arm is ok hun

Oh yeah Kells i didnt think of that - check insurance!


----------



## veng

i like my steak well done i cann't stand seeing pink i like newyork strip

i like blue cheese dressing with BBQ chicken

that malteaser tray reminds me when my mum sent be a bag of malteaser to america and as it was hot when i got them they were all stuck together   so i told her she could not send me choc in the summer


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Yay you haven't ended up with a plaster - you'll be able to have dip in the pool now!  

Jade - Cockles - Errrr now my turn to bleurghh! 

Katie - 6 weeks without food , that is sooo long!  Enjoy your well deserved dinner tonight!  I too love a good MaccyD's, KFC, Subway infact not much junk food I don't like   Ahhh for having to wee in a bed pan 

Can I just say that I too used to think steak had to be properly cooked through, until I went on a hen-night and the restaurant was badly running behind so I was fairly hammered before my dinner made it out in front of and me and when I started eating it I realised it was pink and a bit bloody, but OMG it tasted so much better  Never looked back - and would never of known if I wasn't drunk so give it a go girlie's, have a bottle of pink then follow it with a pink steak


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Can you not get malteasers in america then


----------



## swhattie

Jag - i was gonna say something ridiculously dirty to your last post!!


----------



## veng

Just a girl said:


> Veng - Can you not get malteasers in america then


no and no cadburys hardly any choc bars we have


----------



## Just a girl

Mannys Bird said:


> Jag - i was gonna say something ridiculously dirty to your last post!!


Hmmm I dread to think what that was - especially coming from you!!!!!

Veng - How did you survive so long


----------



## veng

Veng - How did you survive so long 
[/quote]

family sent me food plus i found a shop that sold UK food twice the price tho but i did miss things like rice pudding custard,gravy,walkers crisps ,lots realy i could go on and on lol


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbing on to say hello and around if you need anything


----------



## KellyG

No i wouldnt be insured i knew that, thats why i wanted ur opinion im a naughty girl but driving with no insurance is a bit too naughty for me, even though ive done it b4    but im soooooooo bored 

I agree with Katie coooooooooook ur food properly!!!!!!!!!!! Sushi ewwwwwwww Blood oozing out of foood ewwwwwwww just think that cow was on her period!!!!!

Im soooo gona go buy malteasers now mmmmm


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade i had a craving for ice when i was pregnant   

As for meat mine has to be burnt or i wont touch it   And covered in chilli sauce


----------



## swhattie

I dont know if you ladies all get prima baby mag but there is a free coupon booklet in it, i dont mind sending it ya


----------



## Just a girl

Katie 
Oooo yes please hun to the voucher booklet - if you don't mind, I only bought a couple of mags at the beginning then stopped! 

Kelly
Your such a 'wrong un'!!!! 


KellyG said:


> I agree with Katie coooooooooook ur food properly!!!!!!!!!!! Sushi ewwwwwwww Blood oozing out of foood ewwwwwwww just think that cow was on her period!!!!!


I don't think its worth risking it with the bubbas in the car - if it was just you though I'd say go ahead 

Nicole
Its been peeing down with rain here all-day  I'm so jealous your gonna be getting a week of sun soon!

Beachgirl
Well if your asking - could I have some sunshine and a housecleaner for the day please


----------



## beachgirl

Just A Girl   of course, sunshine is ordered....not sure about the cleaning


----------



## watn1

Hayley   Can't wait for the sunshine. I have my steak Med.. Little pink but with NO blood NONE! Else i have a paddy  

Kelly - How on earth can you be bored? You have 2 newborns to keep you busy all day. You are going to be putting all of us to shame

Jade - Apartently this ice thing is true, I was anemic for yonks and always craved ice constantly! Infact so much I brought a ice making machine as the freezer didn't make it fast enough   Do a google search you'll see it loads. When I started taking iron throughout treatment I stopped wanting ice. 

Katie - Whats in the booklet? It is worth a buy?

Veng - Blooming heck.. How did you survive!! No maltesers


----------



## swhattie

Nic - its just a book of vouchers - there is 10% off mothercare n baby clothes stores etc - its not amazing but i suppose if your gonna spend quite a bit in mothercare etc then its not bad!! I dont think they accept mothercare vouchers in the pubs round Barnsley!!!

Jag - l send em ya hun, I think they have to be used by the end of july so in time for little person!!


----------



## watn1

Ah Thanks Katie - I don't even know why I asked as i'm all shopped out and now have nothing to buy   Are you's still on plan for a full cycle? 

x


----------



## swhattie

I think so yeah! TBH Scott is a bit more - full on with it than I am now - he wants to get going as soon as possible, he's 32 this year and thinks he's getting too old, he's in a terrible mood tonight..... he thinks he has diabetes, all the symptoms fit, he also some really odd 'skin tags' at the top of his inner thigh which i have nagged and nagged him to go to the doctor about but he just wont and just 'shaves' them off instead, we were in tesco tonight and the pharmacy do a free diabetes test and he wouldnt even have that, so all thats getting to him.... one of his best friends who pretty much as exactly the same IF problems as what he does just found out the other week that the treatment worked, they went to the same clinic as us but they had treatment on the NHS and its knocked him for six, he's not a happy bunny - whilst to TBH im in a good place at the minute - im enjoying life, im enjoying socialising, im fed up with treatment and all that goes with it - but he's not feeling it lately..... iv tried explaining that for me ID much rather his friends were having a bay after being through similar to what we have than someone like his cousin who wasnt even trying but he just doesnt get it.....

BUT yes!! Full treatment to ourselves with my august period! Get some frosties hopefully....

Anyway, that turned into a bit of a rant!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Aggggggghhhhhhhhh someone again has pinched my ebay account so i have changed my email password, ebay password again and ebay user name. I think that someone got my details when the laptop went into repair   Its the only thing i can think of coz i have had emails off amazon too saying i had changed my password  
Also af is being naughty. As from tonite i will be late as i have never gone past 33 days and im there now   I bet she will show when im out shopping  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## sallyanne1

Where is everyone


----------



## swhattie

Hi Sal!


----------



## sallyanne1

hi hun thought i was here alone today    Was feelin a billy no mates


----------



## swhattie

No your not!! iM REALLY BORED AND CANT BE BOTHERED TO DO ANYTHING!


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh Heeeeeeeeeeeey Chicas  

am sneaking in and out - all the directors here today  

xx


----------



## watn1

Katie - Awwww bless your DH. I can see why he feels like he does especially if it was the same treatment etc. I too have a friend who ES at my clinic at the same time as me (well a month later, & my mums friend) but got a BFN, I sometimes think they feel that way towards us, But not much I can do about it. x

Sally -   About all your passwords! ow would they know your passwords just on your laptop? Do you suto save them or something? Always a bad idea if you do even if your laptop doesn't go anywhere there are lots of hackers that get into your PC just by your WIFI. Make sure you have a good fire wall and scanners etc, There are loads free on the net. x

Jade - Wooooo look at your bump! How cute. DP took one of me last week. I'm getting HUGE! x

Well, to my next moan... sorry this is gonna be a rant   I now have that swollen lady garden area that looks nice man parts!   It's nt very nice and I don't know where it's come from. It inflamed last night and this morn looks unsightly i'm sitting on a cold eye mask that I froze   I can only think its these anti B's that have done it


----------



## swhattie

Aww Nicole - Keep em cold!! It must be horrible! 

Scott doesnt feel resentful towards them - he just feels as though it should have been us first! TBH honest Im just glad its someone who has been through what we have rather than someone who just has to have a sniff of semen!! Anyway - we've found out today thats its twins for them!


----------



## Hopeful J

God i wish all these people would bugger off and leave me alone     

Awww Katie   i totally get what you mean regarding being glad they wen through tx rather then just 'fell' pregnant - you have such a healthy attitude tho hun and i'm so glad you're enjoying your time right now before you jump on the tx rollercoaster - it still amazes/disgusts me how much i let tx take over after the last bfn   but i definately found after going on holiday and letting my hair down i was more prepared for this tx   

Oh Nicole!!!   didnt Kelly have similar lady parts? not that i saw them!!!!! i just remember her saying   Cant even see mine at the mo so wouldnt know what to suggest  

As for the pic - i recommend the dress its new at H&M and hides bump somewhat lol i made the mistake of buyin a bright red one as well that makes me look like a fire engine  

REally want today to finish now!!! 

x


----------



## veng

Rant!!

my almost 13 year old daughter is driving me mad with her homework,every day she gets told do your home work her sister does hers,i have an email of her maths teacher she has 5 missing homework (not turned in)
we have grounded her as every day i say do you have home she can sit at dinner table no TV so she can get it done   but still she says yes Ive done it all 

last time she said she lost it then i said ask your teacher for copy's, she says teacher does not have any copy's i email teacher and she didn't even ask her   the teacher gives her copy's and reminds her next year she will get no grades for late work   she has a D  just for being lazy we have met her teacher she gets A's and B's in class so can do the work  I'm at a loss what to do


----------



## swhattie

I wouldnt know what to say Veng because to be honest I was exactly the same! I didnt 'do' homework - it bored me and I though it was pointless (and still do to a point!') no amount of telling would get me to do it! Except english & history! I would do that happily!I would say to her that her teacher is going to email you everyday with what homework she has and then you want her to show you it before she leaves the dining table - she wont know that the teacher isnt emailing you!

I got A's in all my exams but a U in Maths! Its just boring and so to a point I completely understand her!


----------



## watn1

Vang - I was a real bugger for doing homework  My mum used to tell me off constantly! What she ended up doing (much to my distress) was made a spread sheet thing and got all my teachers to put on it when I had HW I had to get it out every night and was not allowed to budge until I had finished set homework  If i had accidently left it or lost it I was grounded with no TV or anything My mum was really harsh, But it worked for me, & I did end up with my lowest GCSE grade of a B. AT the time obviously she was plain evil but if I look back now I thank her somewhat.

Has anyone heard/seen or know about this? http://www.kidstart.co.uk/ you save money for your kids while shopping online and can even link family/friends to the same account so they can save for you too. Sounds good, not really looked a great deal into it as am about to start work...boooooooooo!

/links


----------



## swhattie

Look at Bumpy Nic!!


----------



## veng

thanks for reading ladys 
i have grounded with no telly,ipod,music everything she has even missed weekends with grandparents and her sister goes ,
its just maths she does all the rest i thinkits cos she has to work it out and can't be bothered 

i guess i just stick to it and be a nagging mum  only another 5 more years   i know i hated homework


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Is it wrong that I have done about a million pregnancy tests??    I honestly cant stop! 

Nic... Hows is everything hun?? Have you tested early?

Nicole and Jade... Loving the bumps!!! 

JAG.. I havent seen your bump yet?? 

Hi to MB, Veng and Vikki!

Natalie xxx

PS... I caught that ferret!!! Its now in my avery in the garden!


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng get in touch with the teacher again and ask what day they set homework and what it is. Once you know what she should be doing then you can moniter her. It might even be worth you asking the teacher for a book you and him/her can sigh when homework is given/done


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

Katie - I agree with what you said about being glad they had treatment and not just dropping their pants to get preggers as thats how I used to feel, I always took the news harder if it was an accident or they had been trying for a whole month!  
Is Scott OK about you wanting to enjoy the summer before going back for a full cycle or is he getting really impatient - its so much easier for the bloke as all the physical side of it mostly lays with us!  Did you enjoy your actual food dinner last night?

Nicole - Great bump picture hun !  
My swollen bits disappeared with a cold compress overnight and luckily hasn't happened since but Mrs Nikki started a thread on here as she was suffering really badly and it was causing her a lot of pain, in the end she was prescribed piriton and I think something else, so if your starts to be painful go get it checked out!

Jade - I love your bump pic too - very cute , did that dress come in purple too? It looks like what my friend was telling me about today as thought it would be good for my bump!

Veng - Oh dear the old homework battle, my mum never used to check so I pretty much did which bits I wanted toand left those that I didn't and my grades reflected this! Does she earn pocket money, could you stop that if she doesn't do it 

Nat - Hooray you caught the ferret  I will put a bump pic on soon! And as for the sticks .... pee away I think your entitled too after having to wait all this time to see those 2 lines !

Sal - You feeling any better hun, did you get a better nights sleep ?

Hello to all who haven't posted today   


I'm feeling sooo relieved as my boiler has been fixed and doesn't need replacing   - Thank you boiler pixies   I'm also feeling a bit emotional too!

Also my team at work tried to organise a surprise lunch for me on Thursday but have had to tell me as it caused a few problems (inner work place politics ) so they had to tell me now and we are all going out on Thusday night instead for all you can eat Chinese


----------



## veng

they get something called assignment note book and are suppose to write in it and teachers to look at it as we can right question for them but they never look at it 
we do have a grade speed which is good it shows when home work is given and when it is due i guess i need to check it every day(its a web page) because Sophie can't seemed to be trusted


----------



## KellyG

Hiya chicken tikkas 

Natalie, boots have the offer on again buy one get one free.. You carry on weeing babes, dont wee on the ferret tho  

Jade Love the pic u sexy minx, have u had any OJ today or is it still coke  

Nicole, yes it was meee who had the bad foo. It was purple and very very painful, i didnt actually do anything about it tho I have a foo pack i bought from MC that i didnt use u want me to send it to u. Was gonna sell it on ebay anyway. My foo is all better now and i think it may have shrunk  

Veng I didnt even bother to go to school most of the time and was actually intoxicated in my maths GCSE   Thank god for college and thank god shes not like me  

Katie I agree with u too hun. Are u excited too see Tina??

Sally Have u sorted out ur ebay account?

Mwah to all ive missed

Im in a strop with Mike over the car. Me and Mason slept in Joshs room last night.. I mean hes got a 2 seater sports car........ WE HAVE 3 KIDS FFS!!! Am i just being a stroppy cow or can u see my point?? Im doing sausage cassorole for tea mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - Nope he is being a selfish man  you keep stropping away


----------



## sallyanne1

Jag sleep whats that   She did sleep a bit better last nite but i was up at 4am with her giving her calpol but she soon went back off after that. Im still really shattered thouhg  

Kelly i hope i have sorted out ebay    All passwords on my computer have now been changed   Do dh dog food pie   

Well still no af and i would have had by now so im past the 33 days i have been so now officially late    Its annoying coz i know its gonna happen just dont know when


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - She prob won't show up now you've said your going to wait a while now !

Kelly - Sausage casserole Oh yes please, I'm so hungry but waiting for Tesco to turn up with my food shopping - the cupbaords are bare 

Nat - Here is a bump pic - taken about 10 minutes ago, but I'm rubbish at taking self pictures - I can't work out how to turn the flash off


----------



## Skybreeze

KellyG said:


> Hiya chicken tikkas
> 
> Natalie, boots have the offer on again buy one get one free.. You carry on weeing babes, dont wee on the ferret tho


Oh dear I am going to have to get some now!!! I'll have no money left soon    

Jag.... Arrrr such a sweetie bump!!! Thanks for the picture!

Natalie xxx


----------



## KellyG

Hayely are u even in mat clothes woman, i was that size when i was 6 weeks lmao


----------



## Skybreeze

JAG loveing the toe nail vanish   

Kelly... lol! Bless ya, did you get big hun??


----------



## Just a girl

Nat - If you could see it properly its all chipping off - I'm such a munter at times 

Kelly
Its weird as I feel huge but everyone apart from my mum says I'm fairly small but I'm measuring the right !  I can fit size 14 tops (thats what the vest top is) but I need mat jeans and trousers!

Oh and if your still bored with not driving and all how about arranging this meet up for us all?  xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Meet up sounds great!  

Have to go, DH will be home soon!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Thats nice of your pep's from work.. I love all you can eat chinese but i still only have 2 small plates at the most   I seen Mrs Nikki's post, It still hasn't gone down so i don't know what to do! Gonna se what its like tomorrow! I am so glad I work from home is all I can say. Glad all is OK with your boiler x

Veng - You go girl  

Nat - I did at least 20 PG tests.. They are soooo adictiive. Once i seen the conception ones go up to 3+ I kind of realised there was no point anymore  

Kelly - Thanks hun, Shame I never seen your post earlier I have sent DP to MC to get me some cold pack'sbut I know he'll of got one of his staff to go get them   RE: the car, I think I would be OK with it as long as I got to drive it when i had 'me' time but I doubt you'll be getting any of that so yep, I'd be peed off too  

I'm blooming freezing! SItting here working with no trouser on   If only my customers seen what I looked lioke  

Dam, You;ve all started posting   I can't see


----------



## watn1

Hayley - I'm that size already   Ok well maybe not! You look sooo cute   Small and compact. How lovely  

Sally -   on the AF front


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley i love the bump  

You watch me be bloomin pregnant when i said no more. It would be like a stick of rock and have blackpool stamped through it


----------



## veng

sally i hope AF comes soon 

kelly your DH a 2 seater what was he thinking   i would be peed too

lovely bumps ladys i can't wait to get one  

when my daughter got home she was outside chatting to her boyfriend he walks her home every day and i poked my head out the window(classy) and told her she was grounded and to get in now! lol you should of seen her go red im soo mean but it was good


----------



## Just a girl

Veng -    
I bet she is hating you right now! Oh revenge is sweet hey?


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies, babies and bumps 

Not a great nite here again   And i have got up with the start of freya's cold   Ah well.
Gotta take dog to the vets again this morning and ment to be meeting an old school friend. I havent seen her since i was 6    We talk loads on ******** though but im sorta at the "cant be bothered" stage today   Thing is if i dont go i will feel guilty  

How has everyone slept? Hope you are all well


----------



## *~Nic~*

Morning Chickadee's

Well I been naughty   since monday I've been testing  

Was worth it though as been getting BFP's since then 11 dpo  

I bought some of thos silly tests that have the lines and to be honest on monday they were feint so I was kind of left feeling really annoyed with myself because I felt worse of than before I tested - really unsure of what it meant (they were really feint lines) Anyway got myself some digi tests and yesterday and today got 100% definate     

I feel really weird about it though? Obviously happy but not like I did with Grace - maybe because I haven't got the desperation I had before because of having Grace? Dunno, weird? Anyway early days but hoping its a sticky one   or two  

Have been reading but didn't want to post until I was ready to announce.

Loving the new bump pics jag and Nicole   couple of lovely bumps there.

Right of to boots to buy some bogof tests  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG Nic!!!!!!!

Congratz!!!!!!

I am so so pleased for you!!!    

Natalie xxx

PS... Just seen your ticker!!!  Loving it! I did have one but am to scared to keep looking at it!


----------



## Martha Moo

Nic

woohoo



Wonderful wonderful news

Em


----------



## *~Nic~*

Thanks  

Might change the ticker actually - not sure I like it   (changed it much better now)

All feels a bit surreal at the moment - I can't believe I have got a BFP from every IVF I've had (4) 

 it will stick around. I do feel exactly the same as when I had Grace so I'm thinking one baby and its a girl  

x


----------



## sallyanne1

Nic wooohoooo fantastic news hunni so so happy for you      

Still no af for me   

And my poor doggy has to have an operation tomorrow   She has an ulcer on her eye as well now so needs it coveinging with her 3rd eye lid    My poor poor baby


----------



## veng

sally your poor little doggy 

Nic congrates


----------



## Just a girl

Oooh its been quiet on here today - where is everyone? 

Firstly 
   *Nic* 
 Congratulations ​                                                    ​
Sal 
Sorry to hear about your poorly girl, hope the operation goes well tomorrow and that you get a bit more sleep tonight, I have made a bit of a turn around and am sleeping more now, had a horrible headache last night and went to bed at 10pm and slept right through (except for the 2 trips to the loo!) but have felt real tired today 

Well hope the rest of you are all ok , my tummy is making waves at the moment and I have a bum poking out at the top!


----------



## sallyanne1

Yes its been very quiet today   Sounds like you had too much sleep hun    Im very worried about my puppy  
I did a hpt today n it came back bfn but it was 6 months out of date n i googled it n it says they give a false reading. Not sure if im clutching at straws though


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Were you late last month?  Would doing your last donor cycle of made you irregular for a while?  To put your mind at rest go buy at test (thats in date )


----------



## sallyanne1

This would be my 3rd af since donor cycle n i went straight back to normal.
Im gonna get a proper test at the weekend if still no sign   Its not nice coz even though im happy with what i have and dont want to do another tx it would be nice


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies 

Nic... Sooo pleased for you. What fab news 



Sal -  Your poor dog? It must be awful.. Hope AF turns up soon may just be the added stress with your dog etc.

Hope everyone is doing well.. Sorry not read back i'm not feeling too well today, Lady Garden really giving me some gip and didn't sleep last night 

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Nic, what fantastic news x


----------



## Just a girl

Pssssst, ladies pictures of Georgia...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;topic=191952.30;num_replies=37

Morning ladies - 2 more days at work for me  have a good thursday!

Nicole - Ring your MW or Go get it out checked hun by your GP


----------



## veng

Lou ,Georgia is so gorgous  

Nicole i agree with Hayley get your self checked by the MW

Just got a call of Craig he said he was going away i thought he was going to say for 6mths luckly its just for 9 days in germany,sadly he will miss Sophie's 13th birthday tho


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww look at Georgia     i want one!!! Lou she is beautiful  


Hayley RE; the dress, i didnt see it in purple hun BUT the store i was in (Romford) has a pitiful excuse for a maternity dept   

Kelly i been drinking oj and eating the pills ( which btw hav turned my twoseys a nasty colour   ) sorry tmi but if i have to suffer - so shall you  

And BAD BAD Mike for the car     dont blame you at all for giving him grief - i would too! 


*Nic* so many congratulations my love   am so over the moon for you 


Veng Could be worse hunny - very sad that he will miss Sophie's bday tho    


Ok well i left work tuesday with the stinking ump   by the time i got home i felt ILL and yesterday woke up with swine flu   ok maybe not ACTUAL swine flu but i got a cold  


Hope all are well  

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning 

Nicole   Have you got something cold you can sit on hun to sooth it for a while. I agree with the others go get it checked out sweety  

Lou you dont half breed beautiful babies  

Jade i have picked up freyas bad throat and looks like lily has too  hope you feel better soon  I think dh has swine flu coz i took this pic of him this morning

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








What do you think?   

Hayley how are you hunni  

Veng  Its a shame he is missing dd's birthday but at least its not long

MB are you ok ?

Well i have to wait until 2:30pm to find out how my doggy is   Im wearing the floor out pacing
Still no af so i have ordered the same tests off ebay that i used for freya  What worries me is if its bfn and still no af it could be ectopic coz with my last one all the tests and even the scan couldnt find anything it was the blood test. If nothing by monday im gonna try and see my gp


----------



## *~Nic~*

Jade   hope the swine flu isn't too bad

Nic - defo see your doctor or contact your midwife   I didn't suffer too much when pregnant - was a bit swollen but didn't hurt.

Veng - phew 9 days is so much better than 6 months!

Sal -   Your poor doggy   hope she gets better soon.  Oh Sal   your DH is gorgeous   

Lou - gorgeous absolutely gorgeous. Are you enjoying being a mummy?

Well tested again today just to be sure   - obviously BFP   Going to call the Lister later as hoping my recipient calls first so I can find out if she got a lovely BFP too   waiting for DH to give me some dates he's not got meetings booked for so I can ring EPU and book a scan.

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls thanks for the comments on the pics of Georgia and thanks Hayley for the lovely gift and letting the girls know where the pics are I am truly loving being a Mummy even the 3am feeds....
There is no way I am going to be able to catch up so I am hoping everyone is ok     Big congrats to Natalie and Nic on your 

Chat soon girls xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Im going to fetch my doggy at 4:20    Not sure how she will be but i have brought her a new dog bed, some lovely dog meat ( she usually has dry ) and a chicken breast   Spoilt pooch but she worth it bless her.
Back later to let you know how she is 

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

firstly *CONGRATULATIONS* nic on your  so pleased for you 
hayley your bump is lovely  
lou georgia is so yummy xxxx bless xxxx glad to hear your enjoying the 3am feeds  i wont be !! lol
sorry aint been on for like ages oh sally af dance for you hun [fly]            [/fly]
ive not bled for a week nearly wow lol but not speaking to soon lol belly`s getting big !! 
ive got my hospital sorted now im going to queens  got midwife appointment next tuesday an scan on the the friday next week  sickness has really disappeared although some times feel a lkkle bit 
my grandads been really ill had a mini stroke which has left him in a state of dementure his living in the past now an doesnt reconize anyone  worst thing is my mum works in a oap home with dementure an shes seen people go down this road b4 an knows wats going to come of it  
on top of that my dp dads going in for a heart by-pass on the 13th an his mums just found out shes got osteo-arthritus
i do accasionally pop on between all the mayhem to see how everyone is ...oh im only on 2 bullets now  on sunday i go down to 1 whoooo hooooo so glad to be finishing them 
cant believe ive nearly made the 12 wk mark already  just praying everythings ok at scan . 
mwah xx


----------



## veng

Vikki I'm sure your scan will be fine so glad to her you have stopped bleeding  sorry about your dad  and bout DP parents

sally i hope your doggy's doing OK??

i called my clinic today as we didn't go to blast they said we would get refund ,they forgot about us   and sending a check off 800 in the post yeppie ,I'll be ready to go baby shopping


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki      for your grandad and fil hun     

Veng what a bonus about the money hunni    

Well my puppy is home and they couldnt do the op they wanted to. The had to cut down the side of her eye, get her 3rd eye lid and stitch it to the top and bottom lid. It looks awful and she keeps crying     It breaks my heart to see her like this. I have her on the sofa next to me. Thing is she has a huge collar on which freya finds it fun to play with  
Have to take her back for 4:30 tomorrow to see how she is getting on


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Your very welcome hun , I love buying baby clothes and its nice to be able to get soemthing with colour in, I thought with her being so little it will still fit when the weather gets nicer 

Vikki -     for all your stress at the moment with family! 12 weeks already... flown by!

Sal - Hope your furbaby makes a nice, quick recovery 

Veng - Phew 9 days, I bet that was a relief?


Just been out for Chinese with work for my send off so I'm well and truly stuffed and my lovely work friends gave me my leaving presents at work today, I can't believe how much they got us - for the baby they got a music and projector thing for the cot, a gro bag, a lightweight summer baby hoddie, jasper conran vests and bibs, a photo frame and a humphreys corner baby record book and for me they got some books, some disposable pants  and some lovely pyjamas from la senza, which is great as I never treat myself to nice jammies!  
Last day tomorrow so earlier I baked some white chocolate and marshmallow cupcakes and the malteser tray bake - it looks good!


Hope everyone is OK? Its gone a bit quiet on here the last couple of days, please don't desert me girls as I'm about to start Mat Leave


----------



## sallyanne1

Wow sounds like someone has been spoilt   You have some lovely work mates. Dont worry you will always have me to keep you company  

I have a sore throat   Think i have freya's bug   Still no AF and got an email to say the tests have been sent out   I might even get them today   POstman doesnt come until after dinner so will have to wait until the morning


----------



## veng

morning lady's
Hayley how lovely your work friends are fab  

well i better get ready for work so glad its Friday


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hayley - how spoilt were you!!! I'll be about till 1 June but I return to work then   - mind you your bubba will be here by then and you won't be on here much then 

Sally - your poor pup. Must be horrible to see your baby suffering - are you insured? or is this costing you a fortune?

Vik - your scan will be fine   are you still listening to bubbas on your doppler? whats their heartrates so we can have a guess at sex......at around 12 weeks Graces was always high - around the 190 bpm.

Lou - theres something special about the middle of the night feeds when its just you and baby and its all quiet  

Got haircut this morning - might get it all chopped off.....fed up with it. Am excited though as she has a pet baby pig - cant wait to see it and have a cuddle.

x


----------



## sallyanne1

Nic its costing me loads. Its already cost £300 but the vets are great and letting us pay bit by bit   I want a pig    I think they are lovely i want a pigmy goat too    Farmer giles


----------



## swhattie

Look at this for a cute little pig!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-487669/Meet-Tetley-little-piggy-size-cup-tea.html

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG you changed your name again     I WANT THAT PIG


----------



## *~Nic~*

That is too cute!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure thats where she got her pig from its one of the minituare ones - it sleeps curled up with her two dogs and she takes it for walks. If I remember I'll take my camera and take a pic.

Sal - pigmy goats are so cute - they had some at a wildlife park we went to the other week.

In fact do you think anyone would swap a naughty jack russell for one minituare pig and one pigmy goat? 

EPU just rang got a scan booked for 22 May at 8.45 - I'll be 7+1 

right really got to go and get ready for hairdressers

x


----------



## swhattie

I had to change the name Sal - One of my 'friends' had been logging on ton FF and reading what I had to say and then relaying it back to other friends in one off their gossip sessions! Nice....

The pig is just too gorgeous - look at him asleep!!

XXX


----------



## sallyanne1

well here is something for you so called friend to relay back


----------



## swhattie

I had to restrain myself - she said she knew it was me becuase she looked for the 'desperate one'......


----------



## Hopeful J

Katie she's got a flaming cheek!!!! net-stalking someone then saying about desperate  

Too echo Sally     





Sally awww @ doggy     i hate seeing pets ill its so sad as they cant talk to you etc  


Ooooh *Nic* not long til scan then!!!


Halyey you lucky moo i bet these lot dont even notice i've gone!   btw thanks soo much for that dvd although it made me cry  


Viks glad you're ok sweety am so sorry to hear things havent been brill for you and Jay    


Love to everyone else 

xxxx


----------



## veng

Katie what a horrible person how old is she 13 

hi sally,Nic,Jade how are you? its lovely and sunny here will be off to walk my doggy soon she loves her afternoon walk


----------



## Hopeful J

Am all good Vengy hunny although its taken me 40 mins to eat a jacket potato and now i fear i may pop   is anyone else finding they can eat as much?

How are you tho hun? BEAUTIFUL day - i may skive off work early...again  

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies  

Jade  
My problem is no - I'm still eating the same size portions then suffering big time after as I'm then so full up, I eat far too quickly for my own good!

Katie 
Stalker friend wants to get a life and stop living through yours, what a boring littel life she must lead!

*Nic*
Have fun with the pig, we used to have a pot belly one as a pet at a nursery I worked at - he stunk ! He also used to get sunburnt so had to put sun block on him during the summer!

Veng 
Enjoy your afternoon stroll in the sun 

Nicole  
I hope your OK hun and not suffering too much? 

Natalie  
Hows you hunny, any sickness, nausea, tiredness yet ?

Vikki 
How you holding up, I forgot to say yesterday I'm pleased you got your hospital move sorted  

Kelly
Hey sweetpea, I hope the lack of posting doesn't mean your off in your car 

Lou 
I assume your busy enjoying Georgia - cherish every minute! 

Mods - Hey ladies 

Hope I haven't missed anyone   


I'm feeling sick from scoffing cakes and malteser tray bake - which is flipping ridiculously good BTW!
Hope everyone has a good weekend x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Greedy Hayley  

Oh i was ADAMANT i was not wasting that jacket!!! but it took bloody ages to eat  .......having said that tho i could really do with a slice of your malteser bake  

[email protected] the sunburnt pig!!! 


x


----------



## vikki75

hello lovelies  
nic im not sure wat the HR are cos it doesnt show you on my doppler   i  supose i could count how many beats in a minute   lol
hope everyone else is ok  
oh an thought id add to the bump piccy even though mine dont look that big in the photo   
<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - I think that is quite impressive for 12 weeks


----------



## *~Nic~*

OMFG - cant get over the net stalker - needs a good slap   what a saddo - hope shes reading this and can see my middle finger poking up at her  

My hairdressers pig is soooooooooooo cute - called Scratch - I had a cuddle   and I thought it would but did not smell at all. I took some pics and will load them on. She met that little teacup one as its from the same farm as hers, she said its a lot bigger than that now though. He pig isnt as small as I (or she) thought it would be but still adorable.

Vik - nice bump   I didnt have the heartrate on my doppler either so used to time it for 10 seconds then times it by 6 to get the bpm - I'd have lost count counting it for 60 seconds  

Jade - hope you working hard  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

well thank you hayley   just scared how big will i be lol 
how you doing ? bet you can`t wait just to get it over an done with now xxx 
nic thats a good idea , but i can only get 1 bubba at the mo im just hoping the other is hiding !!


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki 
There is loads of bits that need doing round the house, like the removal of the stack of laminate floor that is still sat in my dinning room from when it was pulled up in January  and under the stairs needs clearing out big time, so i wanna get all that done (or get dp to get it done) and then the baby can come 

I think there is a fair chance with twinnies your gonna get huge hun


----------



## vikki75

hayley thanks hun   actually my friend had twins an she was i think 4ft 11 an her circumference at full term was 4ft 9!!!!!!! well so she told me!  
we started the bathroom the other week an im still waiting for it to get finsihed lol men!!!! 
then we doing our bedroom   you never know that MIGHT be finished by the time i have these 2 lol


----------



## sallyanne1

Well af got me   i think dh is disapointed   Oh well we can have fun trying  

Vikki your bump is lovely hun. I wanted to get huge with lily and freya but me and dh have small babies  

Awww nic cant wait to see piggy


----------



## veng

nice bump Vikki
Sally sorry AF got you  have a nice glass of wine 

heres a pic of me Craig was lol at me as i think I'm bigger and he thinks I'm going 
the stretch marks are from when i was preggy with the girls


----------



## swhattie

Vikki - the bump is coming on a storm hun!!

Veng - those stretch marks are a sign of an amazing thing babe and so dont require the sad face - they're gorgeous....

I cant stop listening to two songs and I think Im doing DH's head in - MGMT's Electric Feel & White Lie's Death - two amazing songs!! Two amazing albums!!! Now enough of my Lauren Lavern impression!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Just a quick one!
I am loving all your bumps!!!   Cant wait to get one!

As for me I have been getting serve pains in my left ovaries, its not all the time. But when I get it it lasts for a while. I am really scared that this baby is eptopic or its OHSS?! I want to call the lister but they will charge me a huge amount of money for a scan..... Do you think I should call my local EPU? Mind you I am not even 5 weeks until monday. 

Other then that... I have very sore (.Y.) There also bigger       ! Very tired all the time and back ache. 

Have a lovely bank hoilday
Natalie xxx

PS.. Well done Nic on getting your scan!


----------



## sallyanne1

Sky i have replied on peer hun. It more likely the ov shrinking back hun. Its a bit early for an ectopic ( or so the gp told me   )

Veng im covered in stretch marks n love every one of them coz they are from my babies  
I had more than a glass of wine i had 4 1/2 cans of larger and didnt realise how strong it was  

TMI question now ladies so look away if you dont want to read    I started af yesterday afternoon but was just spotting   Im usually heavy from the start. Anyway all nite just spotting and i got up this morning sat on the loo and heard a plop in the toilet    When i got up the loo was full of blood. Never had this before    Any ideas? Im having very bad left ov pain and back pain right now too ( sky i sympothise hun   )

xxxx


----------



## KellyG

The plop and blood sal sound like u have lost a clot. But i dont know what the pain could be, keep an eye out for any more tho hun


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  Nat - I too remember all sorts of pains after ET and was always in a panic but everyone I spoke to told me to basically chill out and it was all normal! I remember pains manly in my left hand side and thought I may have ectopic but went to my GP and was told it was way too early to be experiencing any pain for that. However, He checked my urine and I did have a UTI.. Maybe get that checked? EPU point blank refused to scan me untill over 7 weeks however I did tell a fib at 5+6 and just said I was 7 (naughty i know) but couldn't the now knowing with feeling all sorts of weird things going on   I'm sure everything is fine, It's just your body prepairing for your pregnancy  

Lou - Lovely pic's of Georgia, She is soooooooooooooooo cute. I bet you are enjoying her so much. Have you been out visiting with her yet?

Hayley - Our latest lady of leisure   Hope you are well.. Don't you be doing too much around the house hun, Get your DP to do it all.   Your work friends sound lovely.. How sweet of them to get you all those things bless them.. Like you I never spend money on PJ's.. Silly really isn't it. 

Jade - When do you leave hun? Next week? Hope you are well

Sally - Poor poor doggy   Glad AF turned up, But not so great that it meaning you not being PG   ARe you actively trying? SOrry I cannot help on your above issue.

Veng - Check you out   No need for the sad face about your tum hun.. I already have a few but have had them for years from when I used to be super skinny. No doubt I will get tonns more. 

Vikki - Hola Twin mum to be.. Check our your little bump.. Very impressive. Glad your nearly coming off the bum bullets I remember the releif all too well.

Katie - WHat a moron is your friend? How blinking sad hey? Hope your well. 

Nic - Great news that you have booked in your scan.. Are you nervous that you might see 2?   DP is already going on about the 1 or 2 transfer for our next cycle but we won't be doing that untill jan 2011. I'm all planned out  

Kelly - Hope you and the twinnies are well... Where's our new picture   

Have I missed anyone? Really sorry if I have  

I foo is better   I tell you what i've never experienced pain like it... But I guess in approx 116 days I will   Been out getting the last bits for our holiday creams etc and a few pairs of new mat shorts for me.. However they all look stoopid! But hey ho! Yesterday I went to meet my cousins little boy who's 3.5 months.. God he was lush! I wanted to take him home with me, I had such fun playing with him for ages he was telling me stories and all sorts, It was so great to think thats how our baby will be at christmas time.

Anywho, I'm home alone.. DP is at work and i'm working till 4 then have a HUGE pile of ironing to do


----------



## *~Nic~*

Nic - not nervous about seeing two - am defo nervous about seeing three though   I know two will be hard work but I can deal with it, wont have much choice will I  

Sal - definately sounded like a clot - I think its common to get them in the morning where the blood has pooled up overnight   TMI but I have had some big clots before and they always scare me

Nat -   I do think what you are experiencing is normal, not saying your being neurotic or anything be we do tend to over analyze every twinge when we are pregnant - and quite rightly so as we have made so much effort to get this far!!! You better stop testing and start saving for all the scans your going to have   I think Im going to buy some more clearblue digi ones when I'm just over 5 weeks just to see if it says 3+.  If your feeling really anxious go see your GP and get them to do a couple of blood tests to ease your nerves  

 and   for everyone else

DH at Twickenham for Rugby today, Lee on his PS3, Grace in bed so I'm having a cuppa and catch up....could do with a snooze and should have one really while I got the chance   - going to see sis in law tomorrow - her dog has had 5 pups, she has a king charles spaniel - well actually now she has 6    I'm so excited!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Nic - I'm sure you'd cope whether it's 1,2 or 3   I never even considered the 3   How on earth you will come home tomorrow without one of those pup's I wil never know.. I just wouldn't be able to resist   I have 2 spaniels a springer & cocker and they entertain me so much. I used to have 2 cockers, But they didn't get along all too well so now one lives at my mum's and then Lilly the springer came along who is a rescue dog, Some horribe woman was going to have her put down if she couldn't find a home for her so of course I couldn't allow that   She was so scared when she got to us and had one of those horrible chain collar/lead things that had made all her neck bleed and when you touched it she used to pee herself she was that scared of it, & the newspaper.. well, She used to run a mile I think she used to be hit with one. She's OK now and is full of life and is quite simply a nutter  

Hayley - Just seen your post re: pooch. I have no great advice as I was wondering myself but our dogs don't roam the house they stay in the kitchen/diner on their leather sofa   with a stairgate up and very rarly come upstairs unless they are poorly sick, Dolce loves kids and always has not too sure on Lilly as she's only ever been around my friends son who's 3 and she just isn't interested in him, Whereas Dolce brings her ball to him as she knows he'll play with her.. When joe was a baby and used to come round in his car seat Dolce just used to sit by it and not move and when he woke up crying she'd cry  . I have followed a few online tips and have started sprinkling baby power around a little just little bits in the corners of the room, The other day infact the lid came off and it went everywhere and Dolce came and rolled around in it   I think they both like the smell of baby powder as they have shampoo that smells like it and both get really excited when they have been showered & just sniff each other. I also brought a cheap car seat from ebay £5 covered it in baby powder   & when I brought it in they were both jumping up wondering what it was it's been good as DP has been training them not to jump at the seat when he brings it in.. We leave in on the floor in the kitchen when we are in there and just observe what they do with it. It has a doll in it and the occasionally go up to it and have a sniff but not really interested in it, However the first time we put it down Lilly stole the doll and legged it out to the garden, I'm not sure the whole doll thing is a good idea as the know it's not real they just think it's a toy


----------



## *~Nic~*

Nic  - it will be easy to come home without one of the pups as I have a jack russell who is absolutely nuts and hates other dogs, very jealous - the thought of two dogs fighting all day drives me nuts!  Unless I could do swapsies   leave Archie there and have a new baby dog..............hmmm........
Oh your poor Lilly - some people need shooting, horrid lady

Archie ignores Grace most of the time - especially since shes started grabbing him (he did growl at her and got told off!) I never ever leave them alone together....which is easy at the moment because Grace cant move by herself (much) so she stays on the floor playing and Archie follows me EVERYWHERE (does my head in as cant even go for a wee without him  ) I dont trust him, but i dont think I'd trust any dog ever with a baby. Archie sleeps on DS bed but I do need to stop that because the hairs are a nightmare
x


----------



## Just a girl

Natalie  
How you feeling today hun?  The others are probably right that the pain isn't anything too worry about - its just you said it was severe so if it carries on I personally would get it checked, but hope its all calmed down   I think this early stage is the hardest as until you get that first scan as you are literally a ball of worry! 


Sal 
So DP was a bit disappointed with AF showing up? Strange how things happen hey  Hows your doggy today is she a bit more happier?  TMI - I would get heavy AF like that all the time, very light first day, second day/night hideous blood bath loads of pain  


Nicole 
Hows the elbow hey?  You must be on serious holiday countdown - woohooo , so mat shorts not very attractive then  , I can imagine lol - thankfully I won't be needing to buy any of those, what about some elasticated beach skirt type things or you got them too?  
The dog thing is quite hard as we have a lot of behaviour to modify with her that we have created (and the most annoying thing the principles are so similar to child behaviour management - I should know better )  The hard thing is DP is the worst one out of us, he wants her on the sofa and hes the one who struggles to not smoother her in attention but the sleeping downstairs thing is going well and I have got the carseat in the house and she's not paid any attention to it so far, I will bring the moses basket downstairs next week and see how that goes too, I'm def going to try binging a vest home for her to smell and I think I will try your baby powder idea too 


*Nic*  
Ahhh puppies, they make me as broody as babies do, if not more   Good luck for the scan hun 


Veng 
I'm waiting for my stretchmarks to appear, as I've been told its the end of the pregnancy that I'll get them! But they will be worth it 


Kelly 
That was a bit short and sweet!  Did you stay up to watch the boxing last night?  I didn't and quite Glad I didn't £15 for two flipping rounds 


Jade, Vikki, , Katie, Lou, W4M, Mods - I hope your all having a good weekend 


Yesterday I washed all the babies clothes and packed my hospital bag , I went and collected my boots freebie changing bag and got it home and the seam is ripped  - that will be going back!  I also made DP start clearing out under the stairs - OMFG how much rubbish was there?  I now have piles of said rubbish waiting to be sorted/thrown and tidied away again!  So actually I best make a start as I'm out at 3pm for a few friends birthdays - just going for a bite to eat then leaving to get on with their bank holiday all day session!

Enjoy the rest of the bankholiday lovelies xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

I think everybody has visited us we have gone through so much tea, coffee and sugar.....  Well I have expressed my first bottle and DH has fed it too Georgia my god she has drank it so fast and is now settled all in 10mins I am normally sat with her breastfedding for upto an hour so I reckon I will be expressing more.  Everytime I do it DH laughs at me he calls me the milk machine now.

Natalie I remember having lots of pains including back ache in early pregnancy your hormones will be making your pelvis and other bones more supple ready for the baby(s) your carrying hun, try not to worry but if it does worry you get it checked out, get plenty of rest hun.

Hayley sounds like your nesting are you getting nervous now hun?

Hope everybody else is good


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Pains are ok today thankfully, they fighten the life out of me everytime! I will see what happens over the next week and go from there, its not long until my scan now! 

Love to you all
Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou  
Nice to hear that Georgia took from the bottle well, my dp will be desperate to feed so I dont want to wait the recommended 4 weeks, let me know if she goes back on the breast ok too!  YEP Getting a bit nervous now - its all the unknown side of it, but I'm more excited - I just can't wait to meet my little bubba and of course find out whether its a boy or a girl, I can get a bit weepy thinking about it, still don't almost believe its happening even when I have a foot trying to boot its way out my side - like now 

Nat  
Really pleased to hear pains are ok today, you just take it easy though


----------



## veng

morning Lady's

Lou I'm hoping to do both bottle and breast so Craig can help  

Nat i still have the odd pain but not bleeding so trying not to worry ,

well I'm off to work soon    hope you all have a nice day off  
we went baby shopping sat and Craig got a little carried away i didn't have the heart to say no he was so excited i think the baby's room will be called pooh corner with all the pooh things we got


----------



## Just a girl

Lou  
When did your milk come in, did you start leaking before you had Georgia?  I haven't leaked at all yet and I'm worried my milk won't come in stright away - my friend said hers took 3 days after giving birth but she didn't breast feed so it didn't really matter!

Veng 
Ahh I wish my DP got excited about shopping, he's all just 'its up to you'  So a pooh bear nursery, I like the vintage pooh stuff you can get - very cute!


----------



## KellyG

Hayley milk doesnt come in till 3 days after, its colostrum thats leaks before the baby is born and thats what they drink until the milk comes in. I didnt leak b4 the babies but did with Josh. Didnt stay up to watch the boxing, i dont like it even tho mike is a boxer and b4 him i went out with 4 other boxers, must like 'ard men grrrrrr lol

Veng well done with ur dh, mine just left it all up to me lol

Nat glad ur pains have gone, cant wait to see ur scan 

Nicole have u seen my new pics on **? Hows ur foo??

Mwah to u others xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly
I meant colostrum , does it automaticallly come in?  My MW asked me at my last apt if I had leaked at all yet - and I haven't so I'm just worrying that I wont get it straight away?  Always something to worry about hey?  
Love your new pics on ** and love those two outfits they're wearing (side by side on the changing mats) even though I have a frog phobia 
How often does Mike box, don't you go and do your bit to cheer him on?


----------



## KellyG

Hayley have u squeezed ur boobs to see if anything comes out? Have a warm bath or a warm flannel and massage ur boobs to see if anything happens now. Try not to worry though, im sure ur baby will suckle just fine. 

I got those outfits at Asda about 6 quid each i think... 

I do go to watch Mike, but thats cos its Mike i dnt like the sport at all. He hasnt had a fight since last year and would have been fighting next month but the babies put a stop to that as he wouldnt be fit enough   I normally stand on my seat and shout and swear     

What have u got planned for today? If i dont answer straight away its cos ive gone to pick Josh up from his grannies


----------



## Just a girl

I've been cleaning again!!! I blitzed upstairs, but it really needed doing - but I didn't tackle the little spare room as it has way too much junk in it, I've also been putting all the small bits away from under the stairs and my boot is now full of stuff to take the charity shop - however there is still more to do, I hadn't realised I'm such a hoarder!  
I will have a play with my (.)(.)'s later, I'll let you know how I get on  x


----------



## watn1

Hi Chica's  

  Kelly - Just had a look at your pic's... They are sooo cute! Josh looks like a very proud big bro ) My foo is OK now thanks hun, All back to 'normal'   I think! Are you out and about driving now?

  Hayley - You are well and truely 'nesting' then hun? I think DP is doing my nesting he cleared out the garage and OMG where all the black bags came from I have no idea! We also went to B&Q and got some new wallpaper to freshen up the house.. But of course we both liked the £40 a roll stuff!   We're having Black suede one in the sitting room downstairs and Teal suede with brown flowers upstairs.. It will look LUSH  

  Nat - Glad your pains are settling.. I remember I has really bad one's at around 10,weeks too due to the streching etc.

  Lou - Glad you are finding a even way to split the feeding with DH, Bet you are all having a lovely time together.. I soo can't wait for Jr myself.x

Nowm I wanted to ask.. In hossy do I need to go and buy some milk? As I read hospitals don't give it you anymore, & i'm not gonna breastfeed but will express (maybe) and if so where can I got those little mini bottles from? I've seen them somewhere but I can't remember   I got some pre sterilized bottles that you throw away from boots over the weekend, But incase I can't express for whatever reason I think I best get some milk.

3 more sleep untill Holiboo's   and of course 1 more sleep untill 24 weeks  

Hope everyone is OK and has had a lovely Bank Holiday weekend. Weather was poop here yesterday though.
xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey chicas  


Nic not too sure on the milk thing but was wondering the same if for any reason i cant bf?   

x


----------



## watn1

Hi Jade - I was reading on Bounty some ladies chatting about it some were saying that some hossy's do have a supply for suitations like that but you pay for the milk after the first FREE bottle.. I am clueless   DP was saying when his 2 were born they got all the little bottles they needed (14 years ago   )


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic you've inspired me to find out now! I have the mw on friday so have made a note to ask her   

I may buy a tin 'just in case'.... have got some bottles so i'll definately bring those and dp can always run and get some stuff if needs be?   god knows, i shall ask the midwife   

Now i think of it i'm sure the girl in accounts said she got some 'cartons' of Aptimil just in case as they come in portions......ok i am off to google am intrigued now  




Hayley i echo what Kelly says - have a play with your boobies and see if they leak, mine only tend to do it when 'prodded'


----------



## *~Nic~*

Morning Ladies

Just a real quick one to put Hayley (who so is nesting!) mind at rest.

I never leaked at all when pregnant but successfully breastfed Grace - it was all there when it was needed


----------



## swhattie

Nic - they have them in our tescos - the little prefilled bottles for new borns, there is a box of ten for a tenner in the one near me - they are like little glass jars that you screw the teat onto - I think they are tommy tippee with a brand of milk but I could be miles off!! but they were defo a tenner!


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies 

*Nicole and Jade*
Our hospital gives you all the milk you need while in there, I'm really surprised to learn they're are some that don't! I would def check with your MW's as you really don't want to have to take more then needed, and believe me my hossy bag is big enough and I've been collecting travel size stuff to try to limit how much I took!
Its crazy as I have an old school friend on ** who now lives in New Zealand (due 2 days before me with her 3rd) and she said they don't have to take anything in with them, they supply everything, nappies, breast pads, sanitary towels and the babies even get pumpkin patch clothes 

**Nic**
Thanks for letting me know that, my MW pretty much said the same to me this morning 

*Nicole*
Yep nesting indeed  Only 1 more sleep, have a nice relaxing one - hows your elbow now, can you move it with ease?

*Katie*
I've been reading your other post about the meg ***** friend, so sorry she put you all that  so where did DP take you this weekend, bless him? 
I was thinking about you last night as I watched that compulsion with ray winston did you catch it? I don't like him in serious roles like that - have you ever seen warzone? Its not nice at all he's abusing his daughter in it - didn't like it at all!

*Jade*
Have you got HIPG form yet? I have my money now but I just can't decided what to spend it on, prob gonna get a gliding nursing chair I've seen them on ebay starting from £95 + p&p and a nice changing bag, but I'm so indecisive about everything!

*Kel*
I had a good old squeeze but couldn't get anything out - never mind, I have faith it will be there now when its needed!

I had MW apt this morning and I'm measuring exactly right 36cm and I'm 2/5ths engaged which apparently is all good! Well I should go walk the dog really before it rains! Bye for now xxx


----------



## swhattie

I love Ray Winstone in anything!! and I did indeed watch Compulsion last night!! I thought it was fab! ...........When he said 'get in the car' in that accent I nearly dropped down dead from lust! He really wouldnt need to get rid of someone for me to stay in the Mayfair Hotel with him!!

DH took me to Northumberland! It was lovely and we looked round all the castles!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Nope i havent got the form yet Hayley baby - as a matter of fact i have a mw appt friday so i shall call them today and make sure she has some  

Now to decide what to spend it on.......  gonna check out those chairs tho  


2 5ths engaged  you're gonna have a baby soooooooooon lol  


xxx


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies  
i had my fisrt midwife appt today   my booking took 1hr 40 mins lol , i love the midwife shes wonderful   hope shes on the labour ward when i have mine  
got my scan on friday an loads of bloods   an im totally off my bum bullets an hrt    
hayley thats gr8 news oooo cant wait   
jade sweety how are you ? you got midwife at the hossy or clinic hun on friday


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Viks  

Where bouts is your midwife hun?? i was assigned one at king georges and she's poop - i have neer seen the same midwife twice in all this time  

Midwife on friday is at the John Telford clinic in ilford  

Glad to hear the bum bullets are all gone  

AM all good tho babes just a bit concerned as havent felt Rémy move much today - not sure whether to call crappy mw or not  

How's you, kiddies, twinnies and Jay? 

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

jadey poo   your find the baby will low down with movements hun as you get bigger have you been told about the 10 kick rule ?? as long as shes kicked or moved 10 times shes fine , or you could try eating a ice lolly   that will make her move , but sweetie if your concerned fone the mw hun x 
my mw is at queens but i dont supose ill get to see her everytime i got lol thats on the 1st floor womens out patients .
kiddies are all good lol mais bday sunday just gone had a lovely bbq  
jays abit stressed with his dad going in for his heart op next week but his coping...... takes it out on me lol joking he knows not too lol no seriuosly his coping with it bless 
bet your nearly all set for Remi to come out now ?!! not long !!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

cheers hun - i havent been counting today   am having a sweet cuppa tea to see if that shifts her - if she doesnt budge i shall call the mw

Oh i havent seen the mw since she booked me in at 12 weeks its always a different woman! not that i'm complaining mind, i didnt really like her anyway  

oooh i bet that bbq was nice  

Bless Jay my thoughts are with you guys honestly   i'll be thinking of his dad  and really hope all goes to plan 

Dont even get me started Vik it doesnt matter how much i do i dont feel prepared!!! have completely overhauled the living room this weekend and dp done his duties (put up blinds in the bedroom etc   ) i just still feel in a mess  

Cant wait to meet her now am getting impatient 

Any ideas of names for your new 2?
xx


----------



## vikki75

well names lol we never agree lol 
if 2 boys which i think it is then harley an jaylon  , harley cos of where we had the tx lol dp an mil insist lol an jaylon cos jays name an his bro leon mixed up lol 
2 girls cheyenne an jae-lei but if one of each then i want cheyenne but he wants jae-lei an id want jaylon he`d want harley so    lol   madness that we never agree lol


----------



## Hopeful J

me and CRaig had the same arguements about boys names   although he is trying to throw a spanner in my works now   bubs has always been Rémy Lorraine Anderson....... now dp is talking about putting his mums name in there which is Pauline! am trying to deter him by saying our next girl can be called Paoliná (sounds better in spanish   ) but he's being stubborn....i am not calling the poor child Rémy Lorraine Pauline Anderson it just doesnt sit right


----------



## vikki75

men!!   they just dont know do there lol   my mil`s name is pauline 2!


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki  
Me and my DP can't even agree on a short list for a boy, so if it is the poor little thing probably won't have a name for a while - I have loads that I like, he just doesn't agree with any 
I'm pleased you like your MW, mines a little crazy but I trust her to do whats right for me and bubs!  I too will be thinking of you and DP next week   

Jade
I don't feel ready either, my DP was a little sod this weekend, he cleared out under the stairs on Saturday, but went out Sat night so spent sunday and Monday on the sofa  - I really could do with the hallway being painted, it looks well manky with scratches all over the paintwork!  I was also going to suggest a really cold drink to get Remy moving! I agree too many names, she'll never be able to fill a form in properly as she'll always run out of space !

Katie 
Your weekend sounded nice and chilled - prob just what you needed 

MW has booked me into go look round the labour ward at our local hospital next Friday and this Saturday we're going to look at the birthing centre as they cancelled on us for sat just gone as they overbooked the tour (sorry if I've already told you that) really hope I can go to the birth centre its out in the forest and the individual rooms all overlook it, and theres no rush to get rid of you either you get to stay a couple of nights even if everything went well!


----------



## Hopeful J

[email protected] your mil what a coincidence!!!! at least your dp doesnt wanna name your child after her  



Ooooh Hayley good luck for the birthing centre hun!!!!! i havent even started the antenatal yet am gonna do it on mat leav   *naughy me*


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - They just seemed to book me in really early for mine - didn't get a great deal from it though, I think I've spent far too long on here and other baby sites and knew most of it anyway


----------



## vikki75

Girls do you think it will be ok to go swimming after 16 weeks?? cos lol i weigh in at 9st already!!!!! an want to try an keep the pounds from going to my **** ! lol  i havent had a bleed for well about 2 weeks now   ... i`ll ask th mw on friday see wat they think too 
lol she sed have i got a balanced diet i laughed sed did have but the babies have put me off veg altogether lol so ...lol
hayley i hope dp dont think he can go out like that when bubba is born other wise i might have to come an kick his butt    lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Well that was my way of thinking Hayley - what the hell i havent picked up on FF isnt worth knowing!  

I just think its easier done whilst on mat leave as 2 out of the 3 classes are during the day so no doubt boss would have a whinge about having MORE time off   plus on mat leave i can go whenever dp can get out   that's my reasoning anyway  


Viks 9 stone!!!!!!  i was 8st 10 in september.....i'm now 12 STONE!!!!!!!       

x


----------



## vikki75

jadey lol we all be going ww after lol 
girls im gonna go , cos i got a bloody headache i keep getting it an its really bad just lately   going to lay my fat **** down b4 dp gets in lol xx take care have a good night xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Right am off home ladies i wont be back until thursday as company conference crap tomorrow in southampton (which i am NOT travelling all the way to just for an hour and half presentation   ) so i shall have the day off  


Love you long time xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbing in to say and hello and that I'm around, you guys are all so good you don't need moderating....


----------



## Skybreeze

We are Angels Beachgirl!   

Had a call from the midwife today!! Eeeekkk, how exciting. Booked in to see her on the 18th, I am actually starting to believe this now!

Love to you all, and bump rubs!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Fliiping heck, there ccouldn't of been much to you, what did you wiegh if your now worried about being 9stone 

Nat - How exciting , yep its really happening hun so you best believe it now!

Jade - You should of come to Southampton, I could of met you for lunch!  Its where I live!  I too weigh in at just under 12stone now, I was just under 10 before being pregnant!

Beachgirl - Gold stars all round for us hey


----------



## watn1

evening ladies  

Vik's Happy 12 weeks for 2 days ago hon.   We really didn't have any issues with names as we kind of had a deal, I'd name the girl and DP a boy.. he just happened to pick a name that I liked   I'm sure a bit of swimming won't hurt as long as your not doing to much.. I.e no diving/butterfly manic swimming or nowt.. Also 9 Stone! We're you a flake before? God last time I was 9 stone I was probably 12   I've only put in 6lb so far so am quite happy with that.  

Jade - I haven't even throught about antenatal classes or anything.. My MW told me to book into them at 22 weeks too as they fill quickly... Don't think i'm gonna bother tbh. Have a lovely day off tomorrow.x

Hayley - My elbow is a little better now, I have a lot more movement in it but still cannot straighten it.. Going back for another xray tomoz to make sure not havin a plaster hasn't harmed it   Have you got everything you need now? Anything else to buy? Delivery suite sounds nice, I have no clue at whats round here except they have installed a new birthing pool at the hossy as I read that in the paper.. an't be done with that though.

  Nat - Woohoo! It's all so sureal when you go for your booking in apt.. I still felt like a fraud   Infact sometimes I do.. Apart from today when the first stranger asked me when I was due, I was tempted to say "what you on about"  

Katie - mabe thats where I seen the bottles... Gonna go have a look I think. Thanks hun.  

Well, I've just had a look on that entitledto website to see if anything was anygood and we will get a grand total of £10.50 CTC and £20 Child Ben.. Hardly worth filling out the form   It's defo straight back to work for me as soon as I have given birth.. I'll only really be able to work 2 days as child care costs are rediculas and I wouldn't want to put baby in one too soon.. When he's 2/3 he'll defo be going a day or 2 to socialize. Just seen that I might get £105 a week Mat allowance being self employed.. Depends on this stupid 66 week test period thing   . 

Hope everyone else is OK.xx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole
At 3 years old (well the term after they turn 3), all children are entitled to 5 free 3hour sessions a week at a preschool/nursery, its not means tested so everyone gets it! Some have big wait lists especially the better ones so you may need to put K's name down in the not too distant future 

Re: The classes, I did find the info about complication and interventions useful - might be worth seeing what yours offer and just pick out what you think will be relevant, or go for the private ones were you'll meet other mummies to hang out with once you've had your LO! 

I hope you get your MA - I'm sure you'll be entitled to something! If you go to your local job centre plus they should have advisors there that could give you the info!

Have a lovely holiday hun xxx


----------



## veng

morning lady 
wow you were a chatty lot lastnight 

Vikki I'm sure swimming will be fine ,i was over 9 st to start with  

Nat i bet your excited about booking in  i know i was  

hi Nicole,Nic,Sally,Lou,Jade,Katie,Hayley,Kelly and everyone 

names well Craig relay likes Damion  because i had ET on Fri 13th i know his   or he like Dextor as hes in to the TV program ,he's not said much for a girl 
i like Alexander and Isabel middle names are parents his dad William and my mum Alison,who knows tho we have a while to go


----------



## Hopeful J

Girls can i pick your brains please? 

What are your views on flying at the moment? 

Basically my gramps has passed away this morning - i really really want to be at his funeral (it will be in Spain so only a 2.5 hour flight) i know its late in the day to be flying and i shall speak to my mw at our appt tomorrow to see what she says but i just wanted to know - is it worth taking the risk? obviously i'd rather not be in this position and i wont put my baby in any danger but just wondered is flying a huge danger to baby or is it more of a precaution that they wont let you fly? what would you ladies do?


xxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Aw Jade - Im so sorry hun    

I think its a precaution and if you can get a doctors note stating your fine to fly I dont think it would be much of a problem - but only do it if you feel okay...


----------



## Hopeful J

Thanks hun  

Am just not sure what to do to be honest   i really want to be there but would hate myself if anything happened  xx


----------



## swhattie

I would see the midwife hun and see what she suggests - if anything, god forbid and as highly unlikely as it is was to happen then it blaming yourself for going just isnt worth it and I dont mean to sound mean with that but it wouldnt be worth punishing yourself but on the other hand I highly doubt anything would....

If it was me (which it isnt!) and the midwife said fine to fly then I would go....

XXX


----------



## Hopeful J

Thanks sweety your view is greatly appreciated trust me   its a kind of 'damned if i do - damned if i dont' situation - dont get me wrong my family will probably say dont fly but its the battle with myself you know?  

xx


----------



## KellyG

Jade im sorry to hear ur news hun, if ur mw says its ok and u feel ok then go 4 it, but would ur gramps be mad at u if u got ur self all stressed out. Im sure he would understand if u couldnt go tho and maybe u and craig could do something over here.


----------



## Hopeful J

Kelly    Thanks hunny xxx

I also have my nans ashes i've held onto for the last 10 years so i could scatter with gramps when he goes - i may have to send them over with mumsy so they can do it, or maybe hold them unti Rémy comes and as you said, me and CRaig go over and do something  

I bet he's up there now calling me all sorts of silly-cow, gonna miss him loads  



Need to cheer myself up - how are you and the family? 

xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ah, Jade I am so sorry about your gramps     , I am sure you can fly up to 36 weeks, with a doctors note. Take care sweetie.

Vikki... 12 weeks already! WOW where does time go! 

How is everyone today??

Natalie xxx


----------



## KellyG

I bet hes up there saying silly cow 4 worrying  

Go get urself a can of 7up cherry and a big bar of chocolate!!! 

Phoebe is a bit poorly, think she got a bit of colic bless her so we r having cwtches. i got some friends calling later so gonna tidy up a bit lol.


----------



## sallyanne1

Sorry i have been awol having a bit of a bad time at the mo  
Took freya to the dr's and she has a very bad chest infection   She is on antibiotics and eye drops poor baby  

Jade


----------



## Skybreeze

Sally      I sorry your feeling so bad. 

Sending lots of hugs
Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies

Jade  
So sorry to hear about your gramps hunny   , 
Like the others have said check with your MW and GP and it also can come down to airline policy, I think its for reasons like being more susceptible to DVT but you would just need to take precautions like wearing flight socks, drinking lots of water and walking around!....... however, its no good stressing yourself out hun, no good for you or Remy, at the end of the day a funeral is the formal way to say goodbye, but there are so many other ways you can do it hun, in your own time and in your own way, if you can't be there you could always go and do something you know your gramps would of liked doing!


Sal
Sorry to hear about Freya , bless I bet she's all cuddly at the moment!


Kelly 
Hey hun, I want chocolate now you've mentioned, only got breakaways in the cupboard they are just not gonna hit the spot 


Nat
How you feeling hun ?  Is the tiredness kicking in a bit yet?


Katie
Hows life for you chick?  Have you somehow managed to forget about your ex-friend yet?  Is she even sorry for what she did ?


Well I nearly just wet myself, was really busting for a pee but the police had closed the bridge off so couldn't drive over it and therefore had an extra 10minutes of driving before I got home - OMG so painful!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Jade    so sorry to hear baout your gramps, hope that the midwife helps you decide what to do x


----------



## Hopeful J

thanks girls 

Think i've decided not to go until after bubs is born - will take my nan over there and scatter them together - in the meantime i'll visit my local catholic church and light a candle or 2 for him 

Hayley i feel you pain re; the needing to go to the loo - why does it hurt so much now when bladder is full  

Beachgirl thank you sweety  

Sally am so sorry to hear about FReya the poor lil mite she dont 'arf suffer bless her  

Kells how did you get on with the tidying?  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all

Sorry for being awol but been getting to grips with Motherhood, I am no longer breastfeeding found it too hard and was exhausted so now Georgia is on a bottle and things are more settled, have got into a bad habit of having her in bed with me too so got to get her out of this might start tonight with this see who can be strongest to carry it on for longer hey wish me luck.  Besides this she is well and has gained 8oz so now weighs 6lb3, but she does have a bit of thrush in her mouth bless her the HV has just said to keep an eye on it and if it gets worse take her to the docs.

Anyway how are you all?

Hayley are you getting ready for your lo to arrive hun?  Have you done a birth plan or just going with the flow and see how you feel on the day or night.....

Vikki 12weeks woohoo  hun bet your glad to be at this stage have you had your scan yet or is it soon?

Natalie how are you hun, any symptoms sickness, tiredness?  

Jade sorry about your loss I would say speak with your MW but what would your Grandfather want you to do hun

Hi to Sally, Kelly, Veng, Katie and anybody else I may have missed out


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou freya still sleeps with me. Im awful for saying " oh i will put her in her cot" but with her being poorly i want her with me.

I have had someone out to check my wall today and it turns out i have damp in a good few walls so no wonder my baby is poorly   Im gonna make them do it sooner rather than later coz i will get the dr to kick them into doing it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally god yes the damp will be causing Freya to be poorly you go girl and get onto them    to get it done


----------



## vikki75

quick one girlies
Jade   im so sorry to hear about your loss   i also got news that my grandad is deteriorating fast an theres nothing any one could do   , my thoughts are with you xxxxxxx

Lou hun getting in to the swing of things hun   im so glad to of reached the 12 wk mark   got my scan tomorrow  
sal how are you this evening hun x 
big hug to anyone ive missed


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh will try to pop on tomorrow then see how the scan goes so excited for you hun, are you showing already with carrying twins?

Right I'm off for a coffee and change of clothes Georgia has just been sick down my clevage LOL

Take care xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou  
Nice to hear from you hun, sorry things didn't work out bf'ing, I've told myself that I won't get all stressed if I can't do it, all we can do is give it a go and if we can't, well thats what bottles and formula were invented hey   
I have done a birth plan but its really simple - basically along the lines that I want to see how it goes and I'm open to suggestions from MW's - ideally I want a water birth at the birthing centre but just have to wait and see! 


Sal
Def get your GP on the case, is your home - private rented or council?  Either way threaten to go the local paper and MP if they refuse to sort the damp out, nothing like bad publicity to get the backsides moving 


Vikki
Best of luck for tomorrow hun   , sorry to hear about your gramps too hun 


Kelly
I found those cute babygros in asda today, I just wish I knew if I would need pink or green - although I've had 2 dreams this week I've had a girl   But in the first dream she didn't cry for 2 days so I forgot to feed her  and the second I let soemone babysit and then they couldn't find her when I went to collect her - very odd!


Jade
That will be nice to scatter the ashes together, really special to do it with your new family too  We did that with my nan and grandads ashes, half are at a dog racing track, as thats were my grandad spent half his life  and the other place is where they honeymooned!


----------



## sallyanne1

Had a phone call tonite to say that someone coming out within 8 weeks to do the whole house and then they will give me money to decorate it after!! somethng tells me they are feeling guilty. But been given the name of the head woman and told to ring her if freya no better so im gonna ring first thing monday morning and get them to do it sooner or i will be getting enviromental health in  
Poor baby has just been really sick again   She is well enough at times but clingy bless her  

JAG its housing assossiation hun n a bloomin useless one


----------



## Just a girl

Sal
Def ring on Monday, and hopefully the head women will be understanding and send them out quicker - I hope freya gets better soon, its just one thing after another, you must be so fed up with it all


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all   

My poor baby still keeps being sick but at least its bringing up all the nastyness. Im gonna take her to toysrus today n treat her  
Got problems with my eldest dd who was being threated lastnite by girls at her school. So when i took her in today i saw 1 of the girls     Think i scared her     And dont think she will threaten my dd again  

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls 

Lou glad to hear all is well hun   cant wait to get mine now!! xx

Hayley we may do something similar as i know they'd want to be in spain but while my nan was here she LOVED romford market   so i may leave a lil piece of here there  

Viks good luck today sweety make sure you show us your pics  


Sally glad all is getting sorted hun - toysrus sounds like a lovely idea   xx

Nat, Veng, Katie, Kells, Beachgirl, Everyone    

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade
Just don't tell/ask anyone official of your plans as they are more then likely to make you jump through hoops and/or say no, just go ahead and do it hun!  The official people were being to55ers about our family scattering my uncles ashes on my nan and grandads joint grave (other set of grandparents) so we just did it!

Sal
Teenage girls are just horrible to eachother aren't they? I was shocked working with the teen mums at how vicious they were to each other when they fell out, I hope your scary mum bit did the trick   Have fun at toys are us today!


Weather is rubbish here today but I think my brother is taking me out for lunch boohoo!  He'll be off travelling in July for a whole year, be odd not having him around - especially to buy me lunch 
Not sure whats happened as my nesting as come to a stand still, my dinning room is still a mess and I have no inclination to tidy it 

Oh and Catalan are doing special offers on sheets and blankets, I got 2 packs of 2 fitted sheets for moses basket for £5 yesterday!


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies fanx for the well wishes 
well everything looks good although one of the twins dont stop moving an it took ages to get an measurements lol 
oh HB 162 an one is 153 bpm or near or less i think girls !!
http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=2018487&id=1024944530&l=bc2d589fcd

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Vik
So please all went well , just checked out ya pics, one really looks like it sticking its tongue out


----------



## veng

love the scan pic's vikki  

im siting here being very naughty eating a big bag of onion rings (crisps)


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - I'm munching through a 200g bag of strawberry bon bons


----------



## veng

hayley ive not had them for years ,in my old town there used to be a sweet shop and you would buy them in weight


----------



## swhattie

Im eating maltesers! Il have to get my baps out now! (.)(.)


----------



## Just a girl

But bite the maltesers in half and stick them to your nips while you do it!


----------



## wishing4miracle




----------



## Just a girl

Hi Hayley, 
Hows you and the boys?


----------



## wishing4miracle

yeah fine thank you.i have been on reading but dont post much anymore.laying lo for awhile


----------



## Just a girl

hope your OK?


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh ladies I feel SICK!!!    Very bad indigestion and heartburn all your talk of food, yuk!!! 

Is it normal as well to feel like sleeping every moment I stop??

Love to all... Thanks for the pm's w4m


----------



## wishing4miracle

jag-yeah i ok just abit fed up in away.got all this ttc taken over me last month and went back to work 3 wks ago and trying to my energy towatrds the boys at the min.for some weird reason opks are gradually getting darker when im sure i ovd on day 20 and today being cd 24   i only started doing them day 20 to see if pos and it was a neg but now getting darker


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-its the twins like i said


----------



## Just a girl

Nat    
Yep very normal - If I could of put my head down on the sticking and gluing table in the busy play room at work at the bg of my pg I would slept! 


W4M 
Those opk drove me insane, I used to go by my ewcm in the end but not that it did me any good!  Its so hard for it not to take over isn't it? and as for working with twins - must be very hard!


----------



## Skybreeze

Have a lovely weekend ladies

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley sounds like a good birth plan to me, I wanted a water birth but it all happened too fast the MW didn't get chance to fill the pool, the only advice I would give to you is try to stay calm (its easy to loose it) and go with what your body is telling you don't try to fight it, you'll be fine   

Sally glad somebody is coming out but 8 weeks is a long time still, I would drop them a phone call and explain how ill the damp is making your baby girl see if that gets them round quicker  

Hi Jade not long now till you get to meet your lo have you done a birth plan hun?  Have you finished work yet?

Vikki so glad the scan went well, girls hey how lovely are you going to find out the sexes at 20weeks?  LOve the pics on **

Veng how are you hun, bet your starting to bloom now hun?

Natalie ooo Board Assistant well done hun and yes I felt tired and was sleeping sometimes 16hrs a day and still feeling tired just get as much rest as possible its good that you feel so zonked shows good hormones levels hun

Hi to everybody else


----------



## Just a girl

Lou
Yeah it was a bit fast wasn't it?  Do you feel it went to fast or were you happy with how it went?  
I bought one of those hypno birth preparation cd's in the hope it helps me to keep calm and the message they tell you is that your body is capable and to do what it tells you! Could be a complete waste of money but its worth a shot !

Nat
I didn't even notice your board assistant  - well done hun, which board are you helping out on?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I was really happy with how it all went and how well I coped TBH, I expected to be there for hours and be having every drug going but my Mum went through the breathing with me and I must say it helped to keep me really focused have you done all the breathing techniques I remember I did them in class but my Mum kept telling me breath deeper right down to the pit of my stomach and it really helped.  I also was drinking raspberry leaf tea which is supposed to help speed up stage 2 of labour are you taking this?


----------



## Just a girl

It sounded good from your birth story!  I started my RL tea last week, I'm doing one cup a day until I'm 38 weeks then I'm going to drink it all day long , how much were you having and when did you start it?


----------



## Leicesterlou

1 cup a day (its horrid) from 36weeks


----------



## Just a girl

I don't actually mind it!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> I don't actually mind it!


    

If you like it up your dose to upto 4 cups a day then, definately worth a try puts you in a positive frame of mind if nothing else hun. I hope your getting plenty of rest and sleep now your off cause you'll be knackered when the baby arrives although its a very happy tired and fuzzy feeling 

Right I am off just enjoying a glass of Magners cider then off to bed before Georgia's feed around Midnight, have a good weekend all if I don't get the chance to get back online before xxx


----------



## Just a girl

You got me drooling  Magners that would be nice!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> You got me drooling  Magners that would be nice!


It is nice its my 2nd one no more for me or else I will never get up to do the night feeds, its going down a treat. Anyway I;m off now so take care hun and as I said get plenty of rest and sleep xxx


----------



## Just a girl

will do mummy lou   xxx


----------



## veng

morning ladys
monday again   Craig in germany intill next monday this week is going to seem extra long 
i hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## sallyanne1

I think the weekends go far to quick  
Mind you i think i have been drunk most of it    

Stripped the walls in my front room so e can give it a lick of paint while waiting for them to come do it and behind my sofa the walls are wet through!!!     I have been on the phone first thing this morning and left an answer phone message. If i dont her back by 11 im ringing again and again until its sorted!


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

Wow its been so quiet this weekend on this board

Hope that everyone is doing ok

Hugs to little ones and bump rubs to those still cooking!

Em


----------



## watn1

[fly]          [/fly]

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well, Just thought i´d pop on and say hello while I was checking on my ebay sales 
Had a quick scan through to check on you all 

Jade - Vikki, Sorry to hear of the news of both your grandad´s 

It´s lovely here  Baby is fine & moving lots so its great to feel he´s OK in there. Its nice and windy so its nice sitting out in the sun and I have a bit of colour  Flight was a little uncomfortable  & we have 3 seats for just the 2 of us and it was still not very nice. Not really looking forward to the return journey as its at 1am so i´ll be tired anyway.

Gonna come home as FAt as a horse with all this All Inclusive eating and drinking 

Love to All.xxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies  
terrible news over the week end my grandad passed awy on saturday morning   holding my nans hand   been so upset  
hope everyone here is ok  
im getting fat an loving it   got my gender scan booked for the 14th june   cant wait 
big hug to you all xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

watn glad that your having a lovely time despite the uncomfy flight
must be lovely to be away!

Vikki sorry to hear about your grandad honey
bless your nan, sending lots of love to you and your family

Fab news on the scan, ooh and its on my birthday!     
cant wait to see the pics!

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki      Im so sorry about your grandad hun    Cant wait for news on your scan though.

I have managed to get tickets to see Jeremy Kyle      Someone gave them me on freecycle. God im so excited i love him


----------



## Martha Moo

ooh sally

how exciting, when are you going 

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Its an open ticket so just put the day i want and go. Im taking my sister and we will go in the summer holidays so no rushing back for the kids. We will make a day of it  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all just a quick one as Georgia is asleep on my chest, Vikki sorry to read about your Grandad hun 

Hope everyone else is ok got some more pics of Georgia girls......


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww Lou she is so beautiful hun I love her eyes


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thx Sally they look brown but they are still blue at the moment, Dh wants them to stay that way but we will see hey....


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki... I am so very sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family   

Sally.... Have fun hun, that programme makes me laugh! 

Lou.... Georgia is gorgous as ever  

Nic.. How are you doing??

Nicole... Hope your having fun.

Take care lovely ladies
Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies,

Vikki - I'm so sorry hun for your loss    - but pleased your happy to be getting fat 

Veng - I hope the next 9 days go quick for you 

Lou - Scrummy pictures of your little pixie 

Sal - Good weekend hun, sounds like a boozy one    Ooooo The JK show, shall we do a sweepstake on how many DNA tests there will be on the show you go to see or how many walk offs   

Nat - Actually puked yet hun?   

Nicole - Glad to hear your having a fab time  All inclusive is sooooo good - enjoy it hun 7 days of no cooking, I'm so jealous 

Em - Hey hun 


Its been sooo nice here the last 2 days, lovely sunshine - DP is trying to mow the grass with the dogs mouth clamped to one of the wheels on the lawnmower - she is , cracks me up very amusing to watch 

Oh and I'm so pee'd off, had a letter through today from the highway agency to say they are starting works right outside our house from the 29th May until end of July 7.45am - 4pm Monday - Friday, they are going to redoing the pavements and kerbs but they have said that during the day you may not be able to get your car off or on the driveway - WTF! As my due date is the 1st of June, I'd like to see them stop us leaving!


----------



## Skybreeze

JAG.... Yes today for the first time, yuk!!!   Feeling better now though   I think, just had dinner and feeling the nausea creep up again! Your joking about the works outside your house! What bl**dy timing! I like to see them stop you leave as well! lol!   God help them. 

LOL at your little dog, Willow does that to the hover! Mad!


----------



## beachgirl

Vicki    so sorry to hear about your grandad x x x


----------



## veng

Hayley hopefully they will be past your drive way by the time you have your little one

Nat its nice to get symptoms but not so nice to be sick hope it settles for you

Nicole hope your enjoying the sun 

Lou gorgeous picture she's sooooo cute who has the blue eyes your DH?

Vikki   about your granddad ,good news about your growing bump and your booked scan 

hi everyone jade,sally,nic,beachgirl

i have a terrible head ache and im missing my hubby


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I bet your fuming typical Highways Agency hey...  Like you say like to see them try to stop you.

Natalie sorry to say this but glad your feeling so sick with it being such a good cause.....

Veng bless do you have any 4head for your headache or maybe a lie down in a dark room


----------



## Just a girl

Nat  
Awww hun , I was only sick 3 times but its horrible isn't it although I prefer being sick to feeling sick IYKWIM 

Veng  
Like Lou has suggested def try some 4head stick, then lots of water and a lie down but also I found when I got really bad headaches in the early stage paracetamol was needed too and my MW actually told me too as it doesn't harm the baby and theres no point suffering 

Lou  
Yeah I sure am, we live on a really busy main road and when they did some major works a few yrs back just down from our house, there were temp lights which meant we had a constant line of stationary traffic outside and everyone has a good old look inside - allthough we are set back by about 2 car lenghts and have venetian blinds I still don't like it    I will be ringing them tomorrow to check they will replace our existing drop kerb for free as it wasn't clear from the letter and there was something about a £250 fee?


----------



## Hopeful J

Havent got time to catch up at the moment just popping in to say ello  

Hope all are well xxxxxx


----------



## veng

hi Jade 

how is everyone ?Craig should be home monday night  wish itwas the weekend already


----------



## watn1

Vik´s orry to hear about your grandad  

Hayley -   at the roadworks! How inconvient.. Do they know who you are?   Do you have 2 cars? Best to keep one somewhere you know you can get too if you can.. Just incase.

Louise  aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh.. Look at G she is MEGA cute. xx

I´ve got pricky heat   Not a happy bunny and have never had it before.. DP says its the suncream   So, Im in out of the sun for today.. Can´t take anymore.. Baby has been going mental today won´t sit still i don´t think hes very happy   
Also the back of my legs are white   How on earth am I going to tan them? We´ve spent a grand total of 20.00   There´s just nothing to buy here gonna go out for a nice meal on our last night though for a change, Its proper pants watching everyone get drunk at night and i´m sobar as anything  

Hope everyone is well.. Sorry no more personals only had a quick scan through.xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

God its been quiet on here today, where is everybody


----------



## beachgirl

It certainly has hasn't it......   hope you're all ok x

Vicki    thinking of you and your family x


----------



## veng

i had work this morning then my mum popped round to see us   she bought peanut some winne pooh outfits and bibs   i think grannys getting excited she said my bum and boobs and belly have got bigger she said my bum is wide


----------



## Just a girl

Internet was switched over to sky today and its been playing up 

Hope everyone is ok  to all xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey girls  last day at work tomorrow so just trying to organise  

Viks i'm so sorry babes    

Lou your daughter is absolutely gorgeous look at those big pretty eyes!   am so jealous xxxx


Hayley, veng, Kells, Beachgirl, Nat, Katie, Sally  and everyone 

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Beachgirl
We're nice and easy to mod at the mo aren't we? 

Jade  
Woohoo finishing work baby!   I must say its great although I'm still always busy just doing nice things! Have you any plans?  
My gliding nursering chair arrived yesterday, just got to wait not for DP to put i up, I went for one that was £130 in the end including p&p as it had a locking system - I figured it could be quite dangerous to little inquisitive fingers in 10months or so if you couldn't lock the glide!

Lou 
Lovely pictures, I bet all you do is stare at her and cuddle her all day 

Veng
Ahhh I too think your mum is excited, mines the same, bless them  

Nicole
I did text you after I read your post as I was having problems posting but in case you didn't get it, I suffered really bad prickly heat once in Greece and the chemist their gave me a really good cream which made it better and also piriton helps too!  I hope yours is better now 

Nat
Mines also attacks the hoover too , but not as bad as the lawnmower, she also attacks the hose  in the summer and shower head  when your trying to wash her, she loves having a shower 

*Nic*
Hows you hunny? All OK?

Vikki 
Is today your dp's gramps op or was it yesterday? Hope all goes ok? 

Sal, Katie, W4M, Kelly, Em hop eyour all ok


----------



## beachgirl

Yes, you're so good....


----------



## watn1

[fly]       ​[/fly]

Morning Chica´s 

Hope everyone is well.. Is blooming too hot here! 29degrees y´day I sat under a umbrella most of the day. DP has burnt all his legs.. Serves him right thinking he knows best with factor 8 suncream 

Jade - Enjoy your last day of work hun.. x

Veng - Just noticed your ticker... 15 weeks  Hope my next 15 weeks goes as quick as your first seems to have.

Hayley - Thanks for the advice hun, There is a suncream lady here and I brought some stuff of her.. Cost 60 for 3 bottles but it was heaven in a bottle I tell you and cleared up over a few hours. 

Well thats all from me, We´re leaving tomorrow ( Well early hours saturday, We should check out tomorrow at midday but the hotel have let us keep the room untill 9pm incase I feel I want to have a rest before we fly.. That was really nice of them, Everytime I walk past reception they ask how my baby bump is.. Bless.

Hugs to All.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole
My DP is exactly the same - he has ended up with sunstroke due to him wearing factor 8 and burning himself red raw (when I was on 25  and frequently under the umbrella)  I missed out on a steak dinner that night  
Enjoy your last day x


----------



## sallyanne1

Sorry im bein a rubish poster but got alot goin on at the mo  

Freya still not great and at hospital for hearing check today coz she failed the last 1, eldest dd is being bullied at school and its her first day back today   and i got a tummy bug    
AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH    Oh and my microwave broke last nite


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Oh hunny - what a lot to deal with, hope all gets sorted with your daughter soon, must be horrible for you both    xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley - am feeling a bit   to be honest - like i feel a bit 'redundant'   i wont have to get up for anything or have anything i HAVE to do - does that sounds crazy?  my boys wont need me anymore  

Havent got any plans as such - just sort the house (although have done all the painting - Craig had the right ump with me for not saving him any   ) just want carpets cleaned then he can get the cot up etc which i shall let him do alone as he seems to think i'm stealing his jobs  

I may help out at my mums office for a while - its only the next road down from my house 

Sent off my grant form on monday so this weekend we may go out and pre-spend it   have got my eye on an armchair from Ikea   let me know how the chair works out for you hun as i may copy 

Are you all sorted now woman

Nic am so envious - its really crap and 'grey' here today   how sweet of the hotel staff to ask about bump  

Doesnt it make you feel good? we were in TGI's last week and the waitress was asking loads of questions i was just like 'oh my god everyone knows i'm pregnant'  

Sally   i hope FReya is ok  

As for your oldest DD i hope it all gets sorted - am quite 'unreasonable' in the way i'd like to go and slap the taste out of the offenders mouth   even tho i dont know your DD!!! feel so useless being pg - are the school doing anything about it

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Sally     Poor thing, I hope Freya gets on ok today. 

Jade.. Last day at work! Lucky thing! Enjoy. 

Hi JAG, Vikki, Veng, Nicole, Nic and Lou.

My brain had turned to mush at the moment! Feeling very tired and very sick in the mornings but it soon passes, thankfully. Friday tomorrow!! YEY I have my scan a 4.45! I am bricking it! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Aww Nat am excited for you! make sure you come on and post your news xxx


Wheres that *Nic* got to?


xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I will Jade!!! Promise! I havent heard a word from *Nic*, hope shes ok.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just wanted to pop in and say

Nat lots of luck for your scan
Nic safe journey home

Hayley and Jade hope you and bumps are ok

Vikki how r u

veng aaw bless your mum

 to Hayley (w4m) sally, karen and anyone i missed

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Freya has been for her hearing test and failed yet again. They want to see her in 12 weeks   Its the low tones she cant hear like my dd, and ds   
Spoke to dd today at school and the ring leader isnt there today. Think she gonna be fine though  I know what i want to do to them


----------



## Just a girl

Nat
Ahhhh hun, how exciting, my stomach flipped when I read it was today - lots of luck and enjoy    


Sal 
I bet you wanna rip them apart hun  ? Hopefully the school will sort it soon before it escalates any further.  With regards to your dd and ds hearing probs do they need any extra intervention to help them hear the higher tones?


Jade
What are you like going to work for your mummy   you should be putting your feet up (hmmmm I'm a fine one to talk!) I'm quite busy but only doing nice stuff like seeing my friends for lunch and tea and cakes lol   
Do you know I had the first stranger ask me about my pregnancy today at the supermarket checkout, it did feel odd!  I will let you know about the chair once dp has put it up ha ha that may take a while, I did look at the rocking armchairs in Ikea to but they the coupl eI tested were quite low and I wondered how easy it would be getting in and out of it with a newborn in your arms and possibly feeling a bit sore?  Will you still be online once you have finished work?

Hi Em


----------



## veng

sally your poor DD i hate bully's  sorry Freya failed her hearing  

hi Hayley  
Jade i can't wait for my last day of work
Nicole yeah 15 wks wish i was 18 weeks so i could have my scan can't wait to find out if peanut is a boy or girl  
Nat good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Hubby txted me today he made rank yeppie it was 3rd time testing  he be home Monday night can't wait.

hi everyone


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Not sure what that means about your DH but you sound pleased so Yippeeeee


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
well grandads funeral is wednesday next week ,
hayley hun dp`s dad went in yesterday for his op for today an at the last minute it was cancelled his screwing badly ! but havent heard wats happening or when it will be  
went shopping today got some maternity clothes    an baby stuff too  
Nat good luck with your scan hunnie  
Jade hun big hug to you  
sal im sorry to hear about freyas hearing  
nicole you back tomorrow  
sorry its short an sweet just had a lot on my mind an stuff to do xxx 
big hug to anyone ive missed


----------



## Just a girl

Vik 
I bet he is, Grrr I know these things happen but its just not fair when they do!!!  Hope next Weds goes ok for you 
Well nothing like a bit of retail therapy to take your mind off feeling pants - hope you got some nice bits?


----------



## Just a girl

Nat - Your online, any news - I'm so impatient!


----------



## veng

Vikki hope next wed goes well ,

yeh for shopping I'm going to do a little shoppingsat i think I'm too small for maternity clothes but my jeans are getting tight  

Hayley yeah its good news he will get a pay rise   plus another strip he will be the boss of his work shop even tho he will still have lots of bosses in there offices too one more step up the ladder so to speak


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sal sorry your havn a bad time hun   

Jade you will soon have your own lo to love and cherish hun

Hyley not slowing own then hun   

Nat ooo wait to hear if you have one or two lo's hun

|Vikki big hugs to you hun

H to everyone else trying to type with Georgia in my arms


----------



## Just a girl

Lou  
No not really but I'm honestly not doing anything manic, tomorrow I've just lunch at a friends then a bikini wax in the evening - it so badly needs doing, its just as well as dp finds the bump off putting at the moment becasue I really don't think I could expect him to go near what I can only describe as 'yetti chic'  
Is your DP back to work now?


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies - sorry I been awol   I'm going nuts waiting for my scan - I just want to see the screen and know things are happening in there. Also its not possible for me to get on her now without grace trying to 'help' me type  

I so wish I hadn't booked my scan for next friday and had booked it earlier  

Nat -    Good Luck for your scan today - can't wait to hear your news  

Jade - NO you must enjoy your time off to yourself before Remi is here - I forbid you from helping your mum!!! You can pop in and see her though   I'll let you   Was really sorry to hear about your g.dad and think its lovely that you'll scatter him with your nanna  

Vik - oooh look at you - your pregnancy is flying by! Sorry to hear about your grandad  

Sally - Sorry to hear about Freya being poorly and failing her hearing test and as for your poor DD    Must be very frustrating for you

Veng - another one whose pregnancy is flying by   hope mine does too  

Lou - How you enjoying being a mummy - is Georgia good?

Nicole - You back today? Hope flight goes ok and you had a nice break 

Hi to everyone I missed gotta dash as Grace poo'd and it stinks   and shes determined to make me look like a rubbish typer by hitting the keyboard  

xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies,


OMG - Just mopped the kitchen and had a cup of RL tea and I've heated right up, I'm sat typing in my pants and vest!!!

*Nic* 
Pleased to hear all is well for you just feeling a bit impatient  - that wait for the first early scan was def the hardest for me! and I think you should just let Grace type 

Nat 
Did I get completely confused about your scan date  - good luck for today hun  

Jade
Ha ha you got told off!! No more work lady, me and Nic have spoken  - so is today your last day at work with the boys? I Hope they treat you to something nice! 

Lou 
So is it strange filling your days with Georgia or do they pretty much fill themselves?  Have you been out to any groups/clinics yet - do you have a local sure start/ children's centre?

Veng
Woohooo pay rise is always good, although why do I think it will just mean a bigger more elaborate nursery for bubs  


Vikki 
Anymore shopping planned for you hun?

Nicole 
Welcome back to the grey and rainy UK  - is it horrible where everyone else is?  

Sal
How was your dd's day at school yesterday? 


Neurotic wobble coming........
Did anyone else get to this stage in their pregnancy (or any stage) and start worrying about the health of the baby?  I keep having really horrible thoughts that something bad is going to happen and the baby is going to be really poorly, or born with a disability or my most frequent one is that I have a birthmark on my shoulder which now just looks like a scar, but when I was a kid it was a huge jelly sticky out dark purple/red thing which I hated and people would make fun of and I keep imagining the baby is going to be born with one covering its face


----------



## vikki75

hayley hunnie stop worrying i know easier sed then done but im sure baby will be fine  
only 17days wow cant wait to hear your news " gone in to labour" im so excited  
hi to everyone   im so bored ive done the hoovering an washing the floors an now im cream crackered lol but want to do something  
think ill go get in the bath


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey chicks xxxx


Last day  just sat here stuffing my face with transform-a-snacks and freddie the frog choc bars - is it just me or are the cheapies the BEST  


Hayley i get worried about stuff like that too hun   at our cardio scan at 20+3 they said bubs had an 'aberrant subclavian artery' which 'sometimes' occurs in downs babies and needless to say it plays on my mind alot   although i am sure our babies will be fine hun - keep the faith xxxx

Hey Viks  loving the lil scan pic on your ticker they're so cute  


xx


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Girls


----------



## vikki75

well girlies thought id quickly post a piccy of my ever growing bump lol 
jadey poo hope you get on here in your absence of work!!!! 







ignore the label an me knickers


----------



## Just a girl

Flipping heck Vikki, mine didn't look like that until at least 20 weeks lol, but I suppose thats the joys of twinnies


----------



## vikki75

hayley im getting worried though wat am i going to look like in another 5 6 weeks im going to burst lol


----------



## Just a girl

You gonna be big and beautiful!!


----------



## vikki75

dont know about the beautiful lol


----------



## wishing4miracle

youll look alot bigger having had kids before 
heres me when i was 13+6wks


----------



## wishing4miracle

i wish sky would hurry up with her news of her scan ,ive been thinking of it for days


----------



## Just a girl

Hayley
WOW - there was certainly no hiding that was there  at how many weeks did you start to show?  
I know waiting for news is a killer isn't it ! 

Nat got everythign crossed for you


----------



## watn1

[fly]     [/fly]

Hi Ladies,

Not home just yet, We don´t fly untill 1am in the morning, Get back to birmingham at 5am.

Did I tell you´s ive booked in for our 3D scan tomorrow? Booked in at 2pm seems a bit weird that i´m sitting in tenerife at the mo thinking about a scan that will be happening tomorrow. We are both really excited about seeing him.  I hope he´s good and hasn´t got his hands infront of his face like he normally does 

Hayley - I too think about insane things that could happen  I think its all normal to feel that way. Me and DP had a convo last night as I suddenly realised I don´t have the forst clue about looking after a newborn 

Nat - OOOOOOOOOHhhhhhhhhhhhh Good look for your scan sweetie, Cannot wait to hear about it... Might try and pop on later to see if you´ve updated.

Nic - Glad everything is going OK so far.x

Vikki    Look at your bump! Mine is just about that big now I think... I think its stopped growing  Will update a nice pic when I get home of my brown tum 

Jade - So another lady of leisure hey? Shame we all don´t live closer we could all lounge and "do lunch" all the time  I´m not gonna get the luxary of maternity leave though being self employed, Will cut down at 38 weeks for a couple of weeks and then have another couple of weeks off after the baby comes.

Veng- Sounds good news about your hubby, Bet you cannot wait to see him 

WFM- Wow look at your pic 

We´re putting up our FREE baby furniture at the weekend (maybe sunday) We still have not heard anything about paying for it  But I bet theres a nice letter there when we get home.


----------



## veng

wow ladys lovely twinie bump


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls just checking in to see if Natalie had been online....    

Vikki my god 13 weeks you look at least half way   those twins are gonna take all the room hey....

Veng hi hun so are you blooming now hun?

Nicole can't wait to see your 3d scan pics Georgia's always had her hands in front of her face and now she always has her fingers or thumb in her mouth...

Jade woohooo last day, here's to making the most of maternity leave hun before the hard work starts....

Hi to everybody else  any plans for the weekend girls xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girlies..

Don't normally post on here, although I have egg shared twice    

Was hoping to read Skybreeze's exciting news, but nothing yet!!  

Hope all is ok    

Love to all... Maria x


----------



## Just a girl

Maria - Hello  We're all waiting on news too, and I to am   its good news!

Nicole - Nice arrival time, try to make sure you don't fall asleep on the bed when your having your scan 

Lou - I'm suit shopping with DP tomorrow as we have a wedding to go to next Saturday and he doesn't have one - he hates clothes shopping so I'm predicting this will not be fun 

OMG - Back from waxing and it hurt so much!!! I even bled this time which rarely happens even the cream she used after  which normaly soothes - stung! Ouch, must be hormone levels or something!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I found waxing more painful when I was pg hun, not long now hey 17days!!!! Oh dear suit shopping I always think shopping with men or worse than women.... I have just put some new pics of Georgia on my ******** if you want a peek http://www.********.com/editphoto.php?aid=92848#/album.php?page=1&aid=92848&id=655836540

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - I'm such a multi-tasker I'm looking at them now Lol x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou - I'm such a multi-tasker I'm looking at them now Lol x


That's good you'll definately need that skill when your a mummy x


----------



## Just a girl

I'll be well practised then!


----------



## watn1

Popped on to see if Nat has updated us  

just sitting waiting for the coach to pick us up to take us to the airport


----------



## beachgirl

Have a good flight home x


----------



## watn1

Thanks Hun.. Got all the nurves coming about flying but i´m sure we´ll be fine. Got my Doppler in my hand luggage to check on Bub´s as soon as we´re off the plane


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you'll be fine plenty of water and relax hun, its bee raining her today so bet you'll be cold when you get back   to keep you warm xx


----------



## beachgirl

You'll be fine hun, just get some sleep on the plane and keep a cardi ready for when you arrive here x


----------



## veng

Hayley you are brave the only thing i have waxed is my eye brows   what did you wax to bled 

Nicole like Lou said just try and relax Hun I'm sure you will be fine 

Lou love the pictures your little girl makes me so broody  

Nat i hope your scan went well 

I'm off to my mums for the weekend as my ex mother in-laws having the girls and i don't want to be on my own as Craig gets home Monday night ,so mum and i will go shopping  

hi to everyone i hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## wishing4miracle

wheres skys news   hope it went well


----------



## KellyG

Hi girls

Just a quickie to read up on u all

Nicole are u home yet? Hope ur flight was ok  

Hayley are u taking it easy lady?  

Lou how are u and Georgia doing?  

Nat where r u?? hope everything went well  

Vikki your belly is lush, cant wait 4 u to be waddeling around  

  to everyone else

I have Mason on my atm, hes sooo gonna smile soon. Phoebe is still in bed the lazy cow, just like her dad, whose also in bed. We are going for a bike ride today up to castel coch. Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## Skybreeze

So sorry ladies for not coming on earlier! We had the scan at 4.45 and then I had a Jamie Oliver party, which was fab!!  

Ok so I have amazing news!!    We sure 1 little heartbeat!! OMG I am sooooo happy. It was perfect (well for a little blob anyway!) We heard the heartbeat which put the biggest smile on my face!! Dh is over the moon. EDD is the 4th of January. 

Thanks for all you lovely words!

Natalie xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Congratulations Natalie & dh that's such fanatastic news!  

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks MJP!   xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Natalie
Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy that is such fantastic news, oh hunny  its amazing    so pleased for you!                           ​Errr whats a Jamie Oliver party, did you all whack on a chefs hat and say pukka all night  xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

a big congrates to you sky


----------



## beachgirl

Congratulations Nat, that's fantastic news xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning everyone  

Veng 
It was my lady garden that took the waxing and it I think with all the extra pressure and blood flowing around that area I had a bit of a reaction last night, I ended up in a fair amount of discomfort and swelling up - had to apply cold compress and ended up putting on sudo cream  which helped   Have a good weekend with your mum 

Kelly
Have a nice day hun - is it just you and mike or do you somehow strap all 3 kids on too 

Nicole
Hope your home and all tucked up in bed, enjoy your scan later!


----------



## Skybreeze

Just a girl said:


> Natalie
> Errr whats a Jamie Oliver party, did you all whack on a chefs hat and say pukka all night  xxxx


LOL JAG!!! No, wish it was could of been very funny!!! Its very new Jamie Oliver has launched a range of kitchen and garden stuff.... And instead of selling the bits in the shops he has started a party business. Bit like Ann Summers but instead of buying Knickers you buy kitchen things!    He does some lovely things... My friend is a consultant so I was roped in to having a party for her! I did so well, Total spend was £247 I got £37 commission and I also won the little raffle, So I had £59 to spend in the cataloge for having a party!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nat
I never knew he had branched into the old 'tuppaware' type parties, oh bless you for helping your friend out when I started doing the body shop at home parties I needed 6 parties in the first month so all my poor friends were made to have them for me   I don't do it any more but its great as I have so much stuff left over - I won't need to buy a body butter or shower gel for about the next year


----------



## *~Nic~*

Yay Nat!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely thriled for you and DH
      
Well done on your party 'earnings' too.

Hayley - ha ha about the jamie oliver party  

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

Nat wonderful news on your scan
so happy for you and dh    

Nic you next mmm i wonder if 1 or 2    

Maria nice to see you popping in 

Love to all

Em


----------



## watn1

Hi All,

Nat - Great news on your scan.. Reall happy for you and DH 

Just a quick one from me.. I'm pooped! Been fr our 4D scan it was FAB! Lasted 1 hour 20 mins got half hour video and about 40 pic's on a CD all for £100 

Here's a few to share with you all, Will load vid soon.. He yawns and everything  He weighs approx 1lb 15 

http://s340.photobucket.com/albums/o352/watsonnicole1/4D/

/links


----------



## vikki75

Quick one girlies 
*[fly]WELL DONE NATALIE  [/fly]*
well as for me not to good , me an dp have had a barny , an he slept downstairs last night an went out this morning to his mums leaving on a bad note (i`d SAY!) hasnt called me all day an really think that its coming to the bit where you hear l"ets have a break!! " but hay hoo im all hormonal an very grumpy an angry so its not affecting me to badly yet  im in that mood where you dont give a to$$  
anyway  
nicole thats gr8 hunnie where you go for that??


----------



## watn1

Hi Vik's.. Hope yur well   Went to face2face in Hinckly. brought it off ebay for £100


----------



## vikki75

thats gr8 100 £ i just had a peek an there lovely piccies bet when you see him you just wanted to hold him ahhhhh i cant wait to go for that xx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Sorry you and DP are arguing , will he go off to his mums normally after fight?  How long have you been together?  

Nicole - I loved it when I saw my bubba yawn at my 20wk scan - made me cry!  Sounds like they were very thorough with you 1hr20mins!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie so happy that you saw the heartbeat hun          

Kelly we are fine thanks hun well me and Georgia are anyway (see my moan below for DH  )

Vikki   maybe we should get rid of them both hey hun  

Hayley hi hun  how's you today?

Nicola glad to be back, fab pics hun

Hello to everybody else got to be quick as Georgia is due for a feed and I need to sound off sorry in advance...


WARNING!!!!! MOAN ALERT.........

Right here it goes sorry too waffle before I start but at the moment and all afternoon DH has been in bed drunk went out last night and had too many and is still drunk today, this on its own would be fine but it really p****es me off cause although he is a great help around the house he normally does alot more in the day with Georgias as he never gets up through the night with Georgia, we sleep in seperate rooms ashis snoring is so bad (keeps saying he is going to the docs, but never does) he does do her 11/12pm feed so I go to bed around 9pm and then don't wake until 2/3am for her next feed, one of the reasons I gave in bf'ing so easy is I thought with a bottle I would get more help from him, how wrong was I  .  I love him dearly but at this moment I feel like it wouldn't matter if he was here or not cause its me that does most things for Georgia


----------



## Just a girl

Lou
You moan away hun, I would be pee'd off too and what you have described is how I can see me and DP falling out once bubba is here as he just can't do hangovers?  I would go plug the monitor in next to the bed and make sure you and Georgia are both making lots of noise so he doesn't get to enjoy his time asleep  
Is he working local now or back to being away during the week?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou
> You moan away hun, I would be pee'd off too and what you have described is how I can see me and DP falling out once bubba is here as he just can't do hangovers? I would go plug the monitor in next to the bed and make sure you and Georgia are both making lots of noise so he doesn't get to enjoy his time asleep
> Is he working local now or back to being away during the week?


He's just come downstairs like everything is fine   He's not got any work at the moment so no reason not to be up in the night hey


----------



## Just a girl

Nope not at all and whilst he's off work make sure he does 50/50 with you, go run yourself a nice deep pampering bath to destress and leave him to sort everything out!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Nope not at all and whilst he's off work make sure he does 50/50 with you, go run yourself a nice deep pampering bath to destress and leave him to sort everything out!


I will do once I have fed Georgia just waiting for her to wake up. At least I can tell her its me who was up in the night with her hey MEN


----------



## Leicesterlou

Got to go Georgia has woken right on cue bless her


----------



## watn1

Morning Chica's  


  Lou / Vikki - Sorry your men are giving you a rough time   Hopefully they will both snap out of this quicksmart. 

Hayley - How are you doing hun? Are you bored yet?   Hopefully i'll load the 4D 'yawn' a bit later so I can share with you.. It was really cute and my heart sank. 

Like you said Vik's, I just thought "I want him now"   Obvioulsy I don't want him to come early or anything  

Have you all seen the new Deal Token thing with Tesco? I am so glad I have been saving up all my ClubCard points as when you have £5 you can exchange it for £10 worth of either online/instore vouchers   I have £85 worth of normal vouchers here so I can double them up for Nappies/Wipes even blankets etc I think.. Online you can buy any of their baby stuff cots, monitors, bouncers the lot. So, I'm going on a Nappy/Wipe shop today   Not gonna too much just a little variety I already have 800 Huggies Newborn (size 1 & 2) As they were on special at 200 for £18 and still are I think. So, Might get some older ones just to store and mainly wipes as I use them myself for taking my makeup off and pretty much everything around the house   £160 worth of Nappies/Wipes has got to last a bit hey? (probably not)


----------



## Martha Moo

watn

bit of advice
I wouldnt buy in too many nappies
from experience, i have had to change brands a few time (started off with pampers, then switched to huggies, then back to pampers and now back with huggies as at different stages and size they werent as absorbent as we would have liked  )

i saw the tesco thing, its a good idea, esp with a baby as you can use it on baby and toddler or clothing

Just been looking at your pics, aaw hes looking so cute, and his little nose aaawwww

only 15 wks to wait to have him in your arms hun

Em


----------



## Just a girl

Nic  
Its good isn't it?  I have £35 in saved vouchers this year and I don't normally save them just spend as soon as there through the door, I like it that you can still get the x4 on days out and treats, the bella italia one would be a nice treat when a bit skint on Mat leave 

Em  
I have a range of both size 1 & 2 pampers and huggies as I just have been picking up what ever is on offer


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all   I have been finding pampers better with Georgia but my god that £160 worth or nappies won't last as long as you think Nicole.....

God I;m fed up with the crap weather I want it to be nice and sunny so I can take Georgia out to the park for a lovely walk


----------



## Just a girl

Lou
The weather here is horrible too , DP got a bit of a soaking when we did a tip run earlier but I told him it was Karma for not doing it weeks ago when he should of   Have you forgiven your DP yet?
I had a complete freak out this morning with mine over unfinished jobs - really lost it with him, pretty much threw the crib at him, stormed off in hysterics and slammed a few doors - oops I probably over reacted looking back, but he ended up doing them and a few more! 


Well pregnant ladies/or general lightweights  ...... I feel I struck gold at Tesco's today, we had friends coming round for dinner and I found a really nice bottle low alcohol wine spritzer - it comes in white and rose and I got the rose, if you would normally make your spritzers with soda I think you'd really like it, it was really nice!  The brand was Entwine and the whole bottle 5%, so only having a glass makes its practically guilt free (or so the bottle says )  made a change from lemonade!


I hope everyone has had a good weekend  xxx


----------



## watn1

Hayley - That sounds nice hun.. Might give it a whirl     @ your barny with your DP. Mine is upstairs as we speak putting up the wardrobe and side board/changing thing for the baby  

Lou - Weather is pants hey? It would be lovely if you could just take G for a stroll in the sun. Hopefully it will perk up though  

Heffa - Thanks hun.. I didn't get too many nappies and brought a mix of huggies/Pampers for good measure   Size 1,2 & 3 Got about 600 now which I should hope will last me a month so I can take some time off without having to worry. 15 weeks still seems like a blooming age away  

I got all sorts for the baby, all Johnson's products, like baby bath, shampoo, cream etc and they have a great offer on wipes Pampers sensative bumper pack of 6 @ 2 for £10 so I got 4 bags so 24 packs   I use them myself so they are a bargain even use them for polishing sometimes, wiping the dogs feet and all sorts   Got some more bottles, Powder dispenser things, Cotton wool. All sorts, & I still have £30 left   you can get anything just not powered milk but you can get the ready made milk and all the jar's etc


----------



## veng

Morning Lady's
yeppie its Monday Craig should be home tonight 

Nat fab news about the heart beat  4th of Jan hey what a great why to start the new year a bundle of joy 

Lou/Vik sorry you DH's are being pains 

Nic lovely scan he looks so cute  

hi everyone


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies

Far to much to catch up on you chatty lot lol

Lou how is your beautiful girl? I must say i found Huggies or Boots own nappies better than pampers for freya  

Hayley i saw you were starting to worry about bubs hun      I think we all feel it hunni its quite noremal. It will be fine and you will be having loads of cuddles ( and sleepless nites ) so soon hun   

Well dd went back to school and so far all fine although today its like world war 3 in here as usual  
Freya is loads better now and back to her usual munchin self   I swear that child eats like she has never had anything before    
Had a fantastic weekend. I dragged dh out with me and my mates saturday nite   He was suffering yesterday   I didnt let him suffer in peace though coz i got a positive on OPK    No harm in trying the natural way i guess  
Im annoyed i got asked for ID again going into a pub    I swear that bouncer does it delib coz last time i didnt have it with me. Its not like i look under bloomin 21 for crying out loud im 34!!!!!!!! IDIOT   

Hope everyone had a great weekend and sorry if i missed anything


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Got anything nice planned for tonight  

Sal - Asked for ID at 34 , ahhh it is annoying if you don't have it on you though!   

Nicole - Did all your furniture get put up?  Sounds like a good shop yesterday!  My gliding chair is all assembled and lovely, I just wanna go sit in it all the time!

I'm a bit annoyed as I have my new washing machine being delivered tomorrow and I just rang to see if they could add on the collection of the old one as I stupidly forgot to do it when ordering originally online and they won't allow it   She said the only way I can change it is to cancel the whole order and then redo it - how flipping stupid is that?  I can't do that as I have so much washing to do - I can't wait another 5 days! Grrrrrr


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Sally Georgia is good thanks enjoying every minute with her.  She has thrush still so took her back to the docs got her some gel

Hope everyone is good, sorry for lack of personals being having a rough time with DH, had another arguement last night and ended up being awake crying all night, he has been creeping this morning and I have been back in bed all afternoon so feeling better in myself.


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley i hope you like your new washing machine when it comes. I think  have to have a new one every yr   

Lou     Sorry your having a bad time with dh. Its not easy when a baby comes along. Seems to change everything. Hopefully you will be back to normal soon    

Veng did dh come home??

I put freya in her cot ast nite and it was so nice to go to sleep cuddling dh   I didnt sleep much thouhg coz i kept checkin on her    I think she got in my bed about 3am which is the longest she has been in her cot. Im gonna try again tonite. I would love to put her to bed when she falls asleep but the others make so much noise she would be awake in mins  
Got to go buy some paint today to get my front room lookin a bit better for now  before they do the damp proof.  

Hi , kelli, nic, nat, nicole hope you are all ok


----------



## vikki75

morning quicky for me 
hayley when your new washing machine comes sit on top of it will ya while its on spin  to bring on your labour lol  
sal hun i got asked for id lol for **** about 4-5 mths ago lol i just laughed an sed i got 5 kids im 33 an stretch marks to prove it lol but i did thank the old lady that asked me for it lol it made my day lol 
dp back in my good books for now lol  
everyone     to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veng

yes Craig is home   my girls where so happy to see him it was so sweet ,they both just had there birthdays and my 13 year old was upset cos there so called dad bought Phoebe a gift and card and not Sophie he is such a ******  I'm surprised he even got Phoebe something he did this to them when they were 6 and 9 ,its such a shame he will not let Craig adopt them


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki  
 I'll give that a go once I've got through the mountain of washing!  I'm pleased your DP is back in the good books!


Lou  
 Sorry to hear your DP is being a bit of an ar5e , hope he soon see's the error of his ways and helps you out a bit more, maybe your making it look to easy and he thinks your coping and therefore doesn't need to help? Stop being so good!  


Sal
A new washing machine each year , how many loads do you do a day/week?  So just 2 in the bed was it last night - blissful hey?  I felt like that once we got the dog sleeping downstairs 


Veng 
Ahh your poor girls , their dad sounds like a complete  !  How often does he see them for goodness sake, how can he forget one of them 


Where is everyone else these days? Or have I just too much time on my hands at the moment 


I attempted to get my hair back to blond today - the red just fades way too quick and my grey shows up much more in the regrowth   Its taken my BF all afternoon bless her and its a sort of strawberry blond which I knew it would be on first attempt but I hate it !  Probably just take a while to get used to, and I had to have quite a few inches cut off as there was loads of breakage on the ends, surprised it hasn't fallen out with the amount I get it done!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley don't worry about your hair hun it will be tied up most of the time after bubs arrives lol, yes maybe I have been making things look easy with Georgia and not moaning and if I get upset crying alone etc etc anyway DH had Georgia last night and didn't get a wink of sleep ha ha so now he realises.....


----------



## veng

oh Hayley i used to dye my hair too but i got so fed up with my roots ,so i get half a head of highlights which seem to look good longer 
do you use straightners i used to all the time and my ends were so bad 

My ex has never realy had contact but his mother has always had his contact every other weekend she has them sat night, which is great they love there grandparents but my ex lives with them so its not nice when he makes no effort.


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies  

  Lou - Sorry yur DH is being naughty   great that you made him have Georgia all night so he really see's what it's like   How is she with her sleeping anyway? Are you easing in any routine yet?

Sally - 1 washer every year?   Are you serious? We've had the same one for about 5 years.. A good old faithful £250 one, Can't complain really   

Hayley - I know how you feel with the washing I'm doing all the clothes we brought back from holiday on wash load 4 today   Doesn't really help that its tipping down with rain so its all in the tumble. How are you doing anyway hun? Are you uncomfy? 
All our furniture is now up   WIll post some pic's in a mo  

Vikki - Hope you and the twinnies are ding well.   about the I.D and the strechmark comments   I am getting a few already   all part and parcel though hey?

Veng - I cannot believe your ex forgets one of their birthday's   How crewl! Not that it would make things better but i'm sure you'd feel that it wouldn't of been better for him to forget both rather then make poor sophie suffer. Great news that Craig is home, How long is he back for?

Kelly/Jade/Katie - Hope you are all OK


----------



## watn1

Think you have to click on the image to start the slide show


----------



## Just a girl

Washing machine is plumbed in and now on - woohooo (how sad am I ) but poor dp had a nightmare disconnecting the old one - due to it breaking last week there was stagnant water sat in the pipes which then emptied onto the kitchen tiles when he was taking it apart - it made the whole downstairs smell like sewage 


Nicole
The room is lovely, how many clothes already , by the time he comes none of your friends will have anything left to buy him!  I am getting more uncomfortable during the evenings and nights and currently getting shootie pains very low down as I think naughty bubs is practising boxing with my bladder - oh joy! 


Lou
I'm pleased dp didn't get off too lightly on the night shift  , but don't struggle without telling him hun - noone is expected to cope amazingly well 24/7 with a newborn , I think its one of the hardest jobs we will ever do!

Veng
That is awful that he lives with his parents and they see the girls yet he makes so little effort   
Yep I have to use GHD's or my hair is a complete scarecrown type mess, once its back to a brighter blond I'll go back to having a half head done and just every now and then having a full one!


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Evening Ladies
> 
> Lou - Sorry yur DH is being naughty  great that you made him have Georgia all night so he really see's what it's like  How is she with her sleeping anyway? Are you easing in any routine yet?


Only routine is she feeds every 3/4hrs so next one due around 11pm as thinking need to maybe start taking her to her bedroom after the 8pm feed to settle on herown maybe try that next week.....

Hayley i know i think u just try to be perfect though.... Sorry short but typing one handed as Georgia asleep on me....


----------



## Just a girl

Lou  
An idea for the last feed and sorry if you have already thought of it but make sure its nice and dim/dark in there for the last feed and try to talk to her as little as possible so she associates that feed with quiet and bedtime (sorry Nursery Nurse hat on  - I wonder if I'll be able to practice what I've preached to the many parents I've had contact with over the years


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou
> An idea for the last feed and sorry if you have already thought of it but make sure its nice and dim/dark in there for the last feed and try to talk to her as little as possible so she associates that feed with quiet and bedtime (sorry Nursery Nurse hat on  - I wonder if I'll be able to practice what I've preached to the many parents I've had contact with over the years


Yes this is what i was thinking then leaving her in her bedroom from 8pm as i have her with me in her moses basket now so dont take her up until 11pm.... just scared to leave her alone....

nicole love your nursery hun....


----------



## sallyanne1

Im soooooooooo tired just finished painting   N its far from done. Dh was stripping the walls while i tried to paint the wood work. Not easy with freya so had to wait until she had dropped off. Just finished the fire place but needs another coat tomorrow. So much to do and so much mess agggggghhhhhhh    And not had my tea yet  

Nicole the room looks lovely  

Tired now need me bed


----------



## veng

Morning Lady's

Nicole your nursery looks gorgeous 

i would rather ex got both something or nothing he's done this to sophie before i know she's hurt   i just want to 

Craig has 2 more weeks were he could be picked to leave for 6 mths but fingars crossed he does not get picked


----------



## veng

just booked my appointment for 2 weeks time i'll be 18 wks i thought i would be having my scan but i was told i have my scan at 22weeks   6 weeks away


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww veng     I bet it feels ages away   It will come round quick hun

Took my ds to ENT today and he has really bad scar tissue round his grommit thats why he gettin infections so he has a spray and has to go back in 6 weeks. If no better then he has to have an operation to try and remove the scar tissue  

xxx


----------



## watn1

Sal -   Your poor DS, Your kids don't seem to have much luck hey? Hope this last stint is the last for him. We've been decorating too   I love papering, How sad  

Hayley - Nice tip on the baby in room from 8pm.. I was reading that in 1 of my books and was saying to DP that we MUST do it.. We'll see hey?   

Everyone's really quiet.. Are we all OK? 

News from me   Just ordered the babies pram   Went for the Bugaboo Cameleon in Denim.. I know it's mental money but they do retain their value and will sell it on at a reasonable price on the bay in a year or 2   Been to the MW today, All is well urine is clear again not going back now for 6 weeks unless I need something, got my HIP Grant form from her so its gone in the post today aswel as my MAT B 1 form to get my lovely £100 a week Mat allowance   Think that will just about buy me stuff for the baby  

Now, silly question coming up but out of those tins of SMA how many bottles can you make up? Just wondering how many I need to buy for a months supply so I can take the month off when he arrives. I think I have enough of everything now for a month other then the milk, Got a tray of ready made bottles to take to the hossy with us.   

Next thing to start on is my hossy bag..... God i'm so organised  

Oh one other thing, I brought one of those Growbag Egg room thermomitor things (that display the room temp and change colour) Set it up in his room as its orange meaning (warm) 21.1 Degrees, Yellow is 'just right' 16-20 Degrees. To me the room sitting at 21 feels cold   We have had the radiator off in that room for yonks... I'm not looking forward to having a cold house, I always have the heating cranked up to 30


----------



## KellyG

Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ladies

How are u all??

Im in the middle of cathing up with u all.

8pm i think is too early to put the baby down for the night, my 2 go up about 9.30 - 10.30 and dont wake up till 6-7 for their next feed. I did this with Josh too, but its what ever you feel like doing.

Nicole ur nursery is lovely huni

I cant believe its nearly time for u Hayley, and it only seems like yesterday we were all announcing our BFP!!!

Im off for a hot steamy shower, then a cuppa and desperate housewives yay


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki
I hope all went well today 


Nicole
Woohoo you have your pram ordered - just think with the money you saved on the nursery furniture its not such a bad price 
I wouldn't stock pile formula to begin with, just keep the money saved as your little may be alergic to one or may just not suit it, my friends son suffered dreadfully from colic so she had to swap formula to a specialist one, also Kelly is right about the last feed time, just figure out what time suits you and then do the routine which suits!


Kelly
Hellooooo! I too can't believe I'm next  12 days til my due date, its crazy, gone so stupidly quick!  Enjoy your hot, steamy shower - who you got joining you then hun  


Sal
What time were you up till painting - crazy lady   Sorry to hear your ds may need an op 


Veng 
Oh thats a shame you have to wait 6 weeks for your scan -     your DP doesn't get picked to go away too!


Well no news from me, I hope the rest of you ladies are OK - Lou, Nat, Jade, katie, W4M, Nic, Mods


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

hope everyone is doing ok

I would tend to agree with Hayley
I originally started off breastfeeding but had probs with DS not wanting to take it the hospital initially put him on SMA he stayed on this for about 3 wks but he got awful constipation was dreadful, I was advised to switch him to a diff one, we had aptamil but the hospital then switched him to nurture i stocked up on that when it was on offer and 3 wks later he was put onto prescription milk and so the nurture i had was wasted (i used to use it in cooking his food!)

ooh Hayley a fellow NN here too lol

Hope your not feeling too uncomfy

Nic  with your scan on friday

Sally hope the spray does the trick for ds bless him

love to all
bed calling
catch up with you all tomorow night
Em


----------



## veng

Hayley 11 more days   you and Nicole must be getting excited  

Morning everyone looks like the sun is out shame im at work this morning  4 more weeks then the kids break up for the summer yeppie ,


----------



## vikki75

hayley you still here!!!!!!!   you should be in the labour ward!!!   yesterday went well very sad but it was gr8 meeting the family again after not seeing some of my cousins for 20 yrs!  but i think it put a toll on me im not well now feel sick an got belly ache   but i did have a sneaky glass of red wine   with lots of lemonade in it  
hope everyones ok xxxxxx   to you all


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki  
Red wine with lemonade?? I've never had that before, I'll put that on my list to try along with lasagne and mash , make sure you take it easy today hun!  Have you heard from Jade at all? 

Veng
So that means you finish in 4 weeks to then? I bet your so sad about that hey   

Em
Do you still NN? or giving up now to be f/t mum or just moved on?


----------



## vikki75

hayley , i aint actually heard from her you know hope shes ok   an im going to take your advice im gonna go have something to eat an go bed for a while   my new craving is nutella sandwich with chesse an onion chrisps in it lol   lovely mmmmmm oh an ice cold drinks  
well i hope you tx me to let me know your going in hossy  cant wait to hear your news then its jades turn isnt it oooooo i cant wait


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki 
WTF........... chocolate spread sarnies with cheese and onion crisps   that sounds hideous!! I haven't had any real cravings - how boring am I?  Although I've eaten cheese pretty much everyday, just always want it but can't say its a craving!

I did text Jade yesterday to see if she was ok but haven't had a reply, hope everything is OK


----------



## vikki75

i text her a lil while ago an didnot get a reply either   i do hope shes okey dokey  
cheese yeah i do like that too lol but then anything just lately thats edible i eat lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Nicole your so organised hun, hospital bag bet its starting to seem real now hey….

Kelly Hi hun hope your enjoyed your shower, so when did your twins sleep through hun?  Georgia is still every 3hrs but the HV has told me to up her to 5oz feeds and see if that helps so fingers crossed for tonight….

Vikki sending you a big cyber hug xxx

Hayley ooo anytime for you have you seen your MW lately is the head engaged at all hun?

Veng hi hun hope your ok, can’t believe your 16weeks only a few more weeks and you’ll be at the half way mark

Hayley lasagne and mash yuk….

Hi to Jade, Natalie, Katie and anybody I may have missed

Well got Georgia weighed this morning she is now 7lb11 the HV weighed her twice as couldn't believe she had put so much on (6lb14 last week) bless she loves her grub.....


----------



## Just a girl

Lou  
The lasagne and mash is what Vikki makes, I like them both a lot as sepreate dinners but I'm not too keen on the idea of putting them together, I'll leave that one all for Vikki 
I saw my MW on Monday and I'm 3/5ths engaged!  Check out Georgia - 7lb11 , ahh bless her, no wonder your up every 3 hours


----------



## watn1

[fly]25% off at Mothercare [/fly]

Haven't read back yet but wanted to let you know that Mothercare have a 10% off weekend over bank holiday and there is still a old 10% code that shouldn't be working but is PS8 

You will then get another 5% cash back if you use quidco or Kidstart.co.uk 

I cancelled yesterday's order on my pram and reordered and got my Bugaboo Denim for £527  It was £725 in the shop we went into the other day... I'm sooooo chuffed!

Will read back in a mo.


----------



## Just a girl

Cheers Nic, I don't actually think I need anything but will go check the site out anyway


----------



## watn1

Just a girl said:


> Cheers Nic, I don't actually think I need anything but will go check the site out anyway


You all sorted now hun? Are you getting restless just 'waiting' Me and you will both my twiddling our thumbs at 42 weeks   I'm wrong  I wish there was the 40 weeks induction rule here for IVF well I want to go over a week really to aim for Sept 1st but we'll see if i'm still saying that then


----------



## Just a girl

I would have to go 10 days over before they will think of inducing me and My MW is happy for me to go as over that as long as the placenta is still providing what the baby needs, she said I would get daily checks and a scan - I think she really understands how harder induction is and I mentioned to her about a few of the girls on here having to be induced on 40 weeks due to the ivf and she said 'well no-one can make anyone be induced' so bear that in mind and see if they'll support you in going over?  But yeah who knows how I'll feel by then too 

So how long are you planning on having off work and who is going to look after LO when you go back, or are you planning to juggle as you work from home?


----------



## watn1

I don't really want to be induced either tbh, My 'plan' is to labour at home for a bit with my tens machine & doppler. i ahte hossy's and defo don't like the one round here  

I'm gonna take just 3-4 weeks off after he's born and then just work 3 days a week for a bit, DP & my mum can juggle the 3 days between them here at home on their days off so i'll only be upstairs and I can choose to have breaks whenever i want so can work 2 hours and have a hour and then another 2 etc so we'll see, I can always work a hour a evening too if I find the spare time. We don't qualify for any Tax credits other then £10 CTC, & Child ben. So, I don't really have much choice to work a little just to buy things for the baby DP can support the household bills. Gonna still sell some little things on the bay too for my 'pocket money' I HAVE to have my own money.. That is a MUST


----------



## veng

yeppie its friday  

and we get monday off as its Memorial Day   
no plans for the weekend we were going to go shopping with the girls as they have birthday money but Sophie had late homework to hand in and it took her till thur to remember  so i said nope you can spend the weekend in your room  joy


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng i grounded my eldest dd after i got a letter home saying she had 2 pieces of course work he hadnt handed in   Made sure she did them  

Im really   off. Got up to an email off ******** from dh's cousins g/f

"Hi sally neil just wanted me to say thanks again for letting his ex no we are be getting married as he said you coulden't be trusted . But i diden't believe him i give you 48 hours to come up with a good reason why me and neil soulden't dleat you from are friends. as you where the only one who new we are getting married in august'. we haven't got nothink to hide. so why did you tell her she's nothink but troble"
You dont want to see what i sent back. This woman lives in london so does the "ex" so how the hell am i meant to have caused trouble. I have never even met her   Im waiting for her to sign into ******** then she had it   

Apart from that i got lily and ds off today coz its inset day and we are going to buy lily some high school musical shoes coz she has been really good at going to bed bless her. And then mcdonalds   And my lovely mum gave me some money to buy a walk in greenhouse ( plastic as i wont have glass near the kids) and im gonna go fetch that today coz i did try and grow tomatoes but the dogs ruined them  

xxxx


----------



## swhattie

Please tell us what you sent back sally?!


----------



## watn1

Sally! eah what you send back?   

From the look of the message what is she 12?   Weirdo!  

We have no plans for bank holiday apart from helping my mum do her garden.. It's going to be nice so i'll be topping up my tan


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole my god your not taking long off work hun, I don't think my brain is working enough at four weeks to even think about work, don't know if your expecting too much of yourself hun  

Sally yes wht have you sent back?

Plans for the weekend going to visit my best mate and going out Sunday night my Mum is stopping over to babysit just hope Georgia doesn't keep her up all night....


----------



## watn1

I know Lou... Just got to push through it. I don't really have a choice being self employed. I only get Maternity Allowance at £100 per week. I only work upstairs in my house so will just plod upstairs in my dressing gown   I only do 2 hours at a time so over 3 days will 20 hours. I'm saying all this now but you never know hey?  

Thats nice that your mum is having Georgia for you, Thats one thing we will do from word go so he gets used to it. We've booked a holiday in Oct for our birthdays too so mum will be looking after him for us. It's only a short 2 day break to Majorca. My friends baby won't stay anywhere or with anyone she freaks out!


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> I know Lou... Just got to push through it. I don't really have a choice being self employed. I only get Maternity Allowance at £100 per week. I only work upstairs in my house so will just plod upstairs in my dressing gown  I only do 2 hours at a time so over 3 days will 20 hours. I'm saying all this now but you never know hey?
> 
> Thats nice that your mum is having Georgia for you, Thats one thing we will do from word go so he gets used to it. We've booked a holiday in Oct for our birthdays too so mum will be looking after him for us. It's only a short 2 day break to Majorca. My friends baby won't stay anywhere or with anyone she freaks out!


Oh right the work thing might not be too bad then although you might need to wear ear plugs so you can't hear baby to get your work done...

Yes can't wait for Sunday night TBH we need some time out alone as you never get any, if you have 5mins to sit down you then end up preparing bottles or something and already in only 4weeks we have found it can be hard so we want a night out alone, just hope Georgia doesn't wake my Mum too often (although I will be in the next room) or else she won't want to do it again....


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

Sal - Nice mesage you got, yeah I too would like to know what you replied - why can't people be upfornt about things and just speak to you about it?   

Veng - Enjoy your day off hun - shame about your weekend plans, will you stick to them or end up caving in ? 

Katie - Hey hun, any plans for BH weekend?  How was Tina?  

Nicole - Oh yeah I remember you saying now, maternity pay sucks fullstop!  If you were eligable for smp its only around £120 after the first 6 weeks!  If I went off sick I would get full pay for the first 6 months, pee's me right off!  But sound as though you'll have the best of both worlds 

Lou - Have a lovely evening Sunday with DP, I'm sure Georgia will be an angel for your mum, my friends son didn't sleep at all so her mum would give her a break every now and then and the little monster would sleep right through for his nanny , used to drive my friend insane!  I really hope I can leave the baby for a night fairly early on as I know the longer I leave it the harder it will be (on both of us) - I can just see myself turning into one of those clingy neurotic mums that I see so often at work - I've already told my friends to slap some sense into me the minute they see it happening 


I've a wedding to go to tomorrow, we're going with my BF and her partner and its so typical as there is a free bar (how often does that happen?) and I'm not drinking for obvious reasons and neither is DP, BF is on really strong Anti-B's as she has a wisdom tooth out this week so she can't drink and her partner will only have a couple as he's not a big drinker!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Hayley free bar, what's the address...  LOL  I know what you mean though.  The main reason I am going ut Sunday is because of the distance Georgia has already put between us not in an awful way but we are always so busy or too tired that we need some time just us, the way I see it if we make sure our marrigae doesn't suffer then Georgia should be happy hey....  I'm sure you'll be fine about leaving baby it will be hard for me but I know its something that I need to do, its funny because you do become a little mad thinking your the only one that can feed, change, settle your baby but its so not true you just have to have the confidence to leave LO with others.....


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

Just real quick as Im meant to be packing for holiday   but wanted to let you know I had my scan this morning and have one little bubba on board. Large area of blood in uterus though....might absorb but might bleed so I have to take it easy. Not too concerned as as far as I can see its quite common.

I am surprised there was only one because I have been feeling so rough - must be a boy!  

See you all in a weeks time.

Nic

p.s Vik how cool that you and your 2 sisters are all pregnant at same time!

oh and Nicole - good choice of pram


----------



## sallyanne1

Well i was rather nasty and ended the email" i will be seein you next time you are up!!" i then rang dh's aunty n said " oh jenny im getting ever such nasty emails off her and i dont know why!"       I must have sh!t her up coz after i told her im gonna be seein her she not replied   

Oh and heartbreak here   My eldest has been dumped by her b/f    They spent evey spare day together and he was her first    She is totally gutted. Im just hopin that he rings her in a couple of days like last time coz he is a really nice lad and not ya typical lad. I love him to bits and he even came away with us so its hard for me too   Young love eh!

Lou i hope you have a fab time sunday nite and get drunk  

Nic great news on the scan. glad you not worryin about the blood as you say its common


----------



## beachgirl

Just catching up...

Nic- fantastic news on the scan x


----------



## Hayleigh

Hiya girls  

Sorry to gatecrash the thread but Nicole have tried to PM you hun but your inbox is full    

I'll ask you here - I'm trying to upload a picture and cant do it   and I see your really clever when it comes to that   I have uploaded it to 'Photobucket' resized the pic used ALL the codes and it wont work   am I doing something wrong? Also, I noticed that you and Hayley have both previously attached pictures to your signature - how do you do that?   sorry  

Cheers in advance Nicole or (hayley) your both clever at all this technical stuff   Please hellllllppppp!! 

Bye for now chickens


----------



## veng

i use tinypics to post pictures try that


----------



## watn1

Hayleigh hun, WOW! Check you out! 12 weeks  Excellent 

If you are trying to put a pic under your name then you on't need to load it anywhere you simply just go into yor 'profile' and then into 'forum profile information' Click on 'I will load upload my own pic' and then click the 'browse' button and go to the pic you want on your PC.

If you want to put pic's on your post or in your sig then in the image you have in photobucket when they all come up in your account you will see above the pic you want it will say 'share' then when it comes up go to the 3rd tab entitled 'get link code' and then look for the image code under IMG for bulletin boards and forum you want the image that always starts like this: [ i m g ] (without the space) so it will look similiar to this: [I M G http://i340 .photobucket.com/albums/o3 52/watsonnicol e1/IMG_01 75.jpg[/img]

Hope that help's 

How is everyone? I can't bloody sleep! Been at my mums that last few days helping her decorate, & DP is doing the garden and i'm pooped at night and then I just wake up at 5am every bloody morning on the dot. Anyone got any pills 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Hayleigh

Cheers Nicole - your a STAR


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nic fab news on seeing little heartbeat and great that you have been feeling so rough shows high hormone levels which is always a good sign, so time to take things easy.  Hope you have a fab holiday xxx

Sally I am hoping to get drunk but I think I may be on tender hooks with it being the first time I have left Georgia, we will see….

Nicole I hope your not working too hard at your Mum’s xx

Hope everybody else is enjoying the bank holiday   DH is cooking Roast Beef in this heat……..


----------



## veng

blimey Lou roast beef in this weather  ive just been doing some gardening and walked doggie it to town with girls got some ice lollys and bugars for BBQ later


----------



## KellyG

Girls I had a message from Hayley last night (which i didnt get till this morning) and she was in early labour 

Text read 

"Hey hun just to let you know im in labour and was in early stages all day yesterday but still at home as only 3 cm dilated its very slow and painful :-s"


----------



## KellyG

Hayleys second text



GORGEOUS BABY BOY DELIVERED BY EMERGENCY SECTION AT 5.57AM WEIGHING 6LB15OZ LOTS OF DARK HAIR NO NAME YET!


Will keep u updated


----------



## KellyG

[fly]

Hayley and DP​
​[/fly]


----------



## Martha Moo

Kelly

thanks for the update on Hayley

Hoping that things are going smoothly for her (well as they can do iykwim!)
Look forward to hearing further news and update of bubs arrival!

Em

OOPS we crosses posted

Wonderful wonderful news

Congratulations Hayley and DH on the safe arrival of your son
fantastic weight!



Love Em xx


----------



## veng

Hayley congrats


----------



## Hayleigh

Hayley & DH -   

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS    Fantastic


----------



## beachgirl

Congratulations Hayley and DH on the birth of your son x


----------



## vikki75

well done hayley , an congratulations to you both xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Dam it!! Can't believe I missed all the action 

Hayley -  I was only wondering if you were in labour last night as you'd not been online... Can't wait for more details. xx


----------



## veng

Morning Lady's  

it is pouring down this morning back to work   oh well only another 2 weeks and 3 days left till school closes for the summer not that I'm counting  
hope everyone had good weekends looking forward to seeing pictures Hayley


----------



## watn1

Morning Veng, Looks like its going to rain here too.   I'm on countdown all the time   Approx 92 days untill baby K arrives  

How is everyone? Anyone heard from Jade? Hope she's OK.. Not sure if she can get on the net from home  

Texted Hayley y'day.. Her and baby are fine, She's a little sore from the section but will be home wednes/thurs to give us all the details. 

I'm back to work today after 2 weeks off.. YUK!   Waiting patiently for my pram to be delivered, & am gonna order my car seat today from Halfords they have some maxicosys in the sale and a blue one works out at only £84 after the 5% they have off and cashback from kidsave.co.uk  You all really need to set up a kidsave account they are fab. Our sky contract was up so we cancelled and reopened a new one in my name this time and got £75 cash back from kidsave and a £25 Tesco voucher


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wow  Hayley        can't wait to see pics hun.

Hi to everyone else flying visit as Georgia needs feeding will pop back later, in the meantime can somebody send me the addresses so I can send Hayley a card, I can't find the message she sent to me, cheers xxx


----------



## KellyG

*I would like to announce the name of Hayleys beautiful boy*​
*Welcome to the world baby GEORGE!!!*​


----------



## KellyG

Nicole Jade is ok she is going mad waiting for Remy to arrive tho, she said she might be on some time this week.

Lou i will send it to u now hun


----------



## watn1

Thats good kel.. Glad she is OK. How are you and babies doing? You killing it on the Wii Fit?   


My Pram has just arrived


----------



## Martha Moo

aaaw

welcome to the world George

Lovely name, it was one of top ones, but we have it as a middle (DH familys middle name) 

Look forward to seeing the pics

EM


----------



## KellyG

Nicole u better not be putting the pram up woman   

Babies are in their car seats im going out to get Hayley a card. The wii is off today lol my back hurts


----------



## watn1

Have a fun road trip  

No not putting up the pram dont panic     Just checked all the parts are there as I doubt they'd be forthcoming in 12 weeks time if there was anything missing   I'm so happy with it! It's very nice... Just need a baby now  

I haven't been on my Wii Fit for ages... I'll be back on it as soon as bubs has arrived though, The thought of loosing baby weight isn't appealing to me


----------



## veng

look at you kelley on the WII you will be super fit  

Nicole i got my pram i could not help to check we had all the bits and Craig out it away i was so excited tho and so weremy girls,how has your DH sons been?

Hayley love the name


----------



## Skybreeze

I am so happy for you Hayley, take care of little George!
Lots of Love Natalie xxx​


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly thanks for the PM hun.  

Hayley love the name George of course as my daughter is Georgia LOL....

Natalie my god 8 weeks pregnant already how you feeling hun?

Jade looks like your next in line then to have your lo xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou.... Feeling like cr*p... But also loving it as I know that everything is ok.   I have all day sickness and so very tired. Anything I smell makes me ill. I know its gone fast, I still pinch myself! Hope you and Georgia are well.  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I remember that feeling well I found plain hula hoops helped no end and always carried bags around with me, I am so happy for you hun, I knew it was your time    Me and Georgia are fine thanks xxx


----------



## watn1

Veng - Don't even ask about his kids... We had another day of trouble y'day more from his ex wife though.. Left nasty voicemails about my 'Scraggy Sprog' Won't bore you all, Lets just say she is a complete [email protected]!   Convinced DP we need to move away from here & in all honesty i'll go without him if he isn't willing. I have had enough now, 4 years is long enough! If she calls me a silly girl one more time I think i might hurt her   She only jelous i'm 10 years younger   

Nat -   8 Weeks!! the sickness will soon pass hun.. Mine eased off about 11 weeks.. I was only ever sick once but felt it all the time, I second lou's plane hoola hoops, & the sea sickness bands were a god send.. I did see them in my £1 shop the other days when I went in to stck up on headache pills for DP   Glad you well, Nice to hear from you.x

Lou - Yeah Jade next & then me   how surreal! Said to hayley last night over text.. I'm starting to poop it now   I'm so prepaired its rediculas but I bet I fall to pieces when he arrives... I'll be fine, I'm sure


----------



## beachgirl

George is a lovely name Hayley x


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - Yeah Jade next & then me  how surreal! Said to hayley last night over text.. I'm starting to poop it now  I'm so prepaired its rediculas but I bet I fall to pieces when he arrives... I'll be fine, I'm sure


Nicole you'll be fine just try to stay chilled and get plenty of rest and the rest comes naturally even the sleepless nights you get used too LOL


----------



## veng

Nicole can't wait till you and jade have your little ones then it will be closer for me ,your DH ex sounds like a trouble maker no one can be happy inless she is my ex is very much the same ,and he can't stand it that Craig is younger than he is  hehe,

Nat 8 weeks thats great  

Hi Lou and everyone


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies 

Thankyou all for your messages 

Waoh - what a weekend!  I still can't believe he's here -baby George! 
(sorry lou hope you don't mind , We didn't have any names for a boy and all that I had on my list just didn't suit him - but he looks like a George and its a name I've always liked DP just always dismissed until he was here!)

I had niggly period type pains start on Friday evening which carried on all day Saturday and I kept getting small amounts of my mucus plug when I wiped (yes I did attend my friends wedding in very early labour ) my contractions were getting stronger and stronger but were so erratic (getting to every 5 minutes but tailing off and then being 18mins apart) MW said it wasn't worth going in until they were every 3 mins and lasting a minute, which didn't occur until Sunday evening around 11.45pm, all started off well - got straight on the gas and air  then got in the pool which lovely but then I started to bleed and no one could identify were it was coming from so I was moved down to the labour ward and they couldn't get a trace on George that they were happy with and plus I hadn't progressed by 4cm so after numerous people keep examine me they decided on a section! At which point I cried as I just wanted bubs out safely and I knew they were concerned about him so off I was whisked!  He arrived at 5.47am weighing 6lb15.5oz
and I just love him so much 


Anyway a complete self absorbed post from me - no personals  but hope your all OK and much love to all will try and get soem pics on later xxx


----------



## vikki75

Hayley im just pleased your all home an well xx   Lil George so sweet xxxxxx 
i got my downs test back twin 1 was 1 in 1330 twin 2 was 1 in 1471 so low risk   for my age group my trisomy 13 18 test was 1 in 90,140 so thats looking good too   just got 2 weeks till i see my consultant an get to know wat my care plan will be an couple days after that got my gender scan  
getting bh already but im as big if not bigger then my sister thats 30 wks pg!! my spd is getting bad cant walk proberly form getting up form a laying position   but other then that im fine an dandy


----------



## watn1

Hayley - WOW! What a experience hey? Must of been terrifying not being about to get a good trace on him, But it all turned out great in the end hey? I'm so chiffed for you  What's it like having him home? Bet its a weird but great feeling? How is your pooch? (as in dog  ) Can't wait for piccy's

Vikki - Gosh hun, You are really going through it hey? It will all be worth it! Can't really see the pic of you and your sisters as it's too small but you can defo tell you are all PG.. Bet my tiny bump is nothing in that case  Baby Bond gender scan will be great..Mine was. We paid extra for the DVD @ £20 and it was well worth it.

Also I receieved a great phone call today When I went for my 3D scan I entered a competition for a 4D scan & your'll never blooming believe I won  Never won anything in a competition before. I'm going back for another one at 30 weeks. 

Hope everyone is well... I'm really tired today.. For some reason Dolce was barking most of the night and I swear I could of killed her 

P.s I put the pram up, I couldn't resist


----------



## veng

congrates on your 4D win Nicole 

how is your doggie Hayley i wonder how mine will be once we have peanut 

hi Vik,LOU,jade,Nat,Sally and everyone just got back from walking the dog lucky we missed the rain but its so windy out


----------



## vikki75

veng hi hun x
nicole how gr8 winner a comp x i can't wait for my scan to see bubba's again an to actually find out wat i'm having i might do that get the dvd too  
my pc is broke i think i'm in need of a new one so i'm posting off my phone  
big hug to you all x x x


----------



## veng

where is everyone   

so glad its friday tomorrow looking forward to relaxing at the weekend girls are going to there nans so we might go out to eat and watch a movie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls hope everyone is ok? 

Hayley of course I don't mind about you calling your lo George fab name, hope your ok hun and settling into being a Mummy.

Veng nearly half way hun xx

Hope everybody else is ok, just a quick one before dinner Georgia was weighed today and is now 8.5lbs bless my little princess.

Anyway should have more time tomorrow so will pop back then.


----------



## watn1

Hi All,

    I've been planting plants in the garden all day.. I'm pooped! Don't know why I bother though as Dolce just digs them all back up  

Veng - Hope you have a nice weekend break without the girls.. You won't be getting any time in approx 23 weeks  

Lou - WOW G sounds like she is doing great   I cannot believe she is over a month old! Where on earth does all the time go? Time for me though seems to be standing still and just everything is going on around me  

Hayley - Urm! HELLO!!! Where's our pic's of baby G? Not like you have anything better to do.. Hope your first night with him home went OK. Bet you have tunns of visitors today.

Kelly - Are you still arranging our meet up?  

I'm going for a rest... Bring on the weekend


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - WOW G sounds like she is doing great  I cannot believe she is over a month old! Where on earth does all the time go? Time for me though seems to be standing still and just everything is going on around me


Nicole I remember my pregnancy well and somtims felt I was pg forever but your time will come hun, try and get as much rest as poss xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Nicole im trying to find somewhere in the middle for us all... But im on the case

Hayley sent me a pic of George as she cant do it atm... Hes fing gorgeous... I will put the pic on when i go on the PC

Hope u ladies, bumps and babies are ok


----------



## veng

Morning Ladys 
Kelly try and pick some where i can take the train i hate driving for hours,
looks like a realy nice day shame im working  glad its friday


----------



## vikki75

*MAY I TAKE PLEASURE IN SHOWING THE 1ST PHOTO OF GEORGE*​








WELL DONE HAYLEY HIS BEAUTIFUL XXXXX


----------



## watn1

Aaaah Thanks Vikki, He is sooooo cute! Look at all that hair! WOW


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley George is georgous bless.  Just a flying visit as Georgia is having a snooze so I am going to join her for an hour....  Catch up later xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

jag-a big congrates to you on the birth of baby george   aawww he looks lovely   has he a touch of jaundice


----------



## veng

Congrates Hayley George is georgous


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies,

DP sorted out the charger so I'm back, well I tried to get on yesterday but every time I did something else cropped up  I can't believe George is nearly a week old - wheres this week gone? The MW came yesterday and he's lost 10oz , it is normal for babies to lose up to 10% of their birth weight and that is within the range but its quite high!

Hayley 
Yep George has a bit of Jaundice so we need to make sure he is feeding more so that it corrects itself! Did any of your boys get it, or is it just obvious to the trained eye ?

Nicole
The dog has been OK actually, she looks very concerned when he cries, screams and she is still as crazy as ever when a visitor comes by (so thats pretty frequent, at the moment) but she seems to be coping with it - thankfully! Thanks again for my parcel, so cute!

Lou
How was yours and DP's night out last Sunday - did you make it? Did Georgia behave for her nanny? Thanks to you to for my parcel - loved it1 

Vikki 
Thanks hun for uploading photo's your a star, ! My brother has put some on ******** of us all at the hospital too  Please to read your low risk too!

Veng
Thanks hun  I think he is gorgeous too, although he reminds me of a little baby monkey because of his hair and his long thin limbs 

Kelly 
Thanks for doing my birth announcement , and yep that was my brothers pictures - so was it just pregnancy hormones or do you still find him easy on the eye  How long Didi you leave it after your section before you went out for a nice gentle walk? 

Nat
How you doing/feeling hunny? 

Em, Beachgirl, Katie, Jade, Sal, *Nic* Hope your all well 

Well George has been well and truly spoilt, my living room is a sea of blue gift bags with beautiful clothes in, there all just far to big for him - even tiny baby is a bit big at the moment! I haven't even seen half my family who will no doubt bring more clothes with them!

So what are everyones plans for this lovely Sunday afternoon? We are going to DP's mum and dads for a BBQ, be nice to leave the house, other then going to to the hospital last Sunday evening an coming home - I've been in, getting cabin fever!

Have a good one girlies 
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning Egg Share Bumps and Babes

Hayley- lovely to hear from you, sounds like you won't need to buy anything for the next few months at all...enjoy your BBQ, it's certainly sunny here.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just popping in to post to hayley

first off very impressed with the personals    

but mainly i wanted to post to say that Z did have jaundice, they dont normally worry but they say what helps is increased feeding (fluids) and sunlight, if possible try and get her pram/moses basket underneath the window with curtains and blinds fully open

They noticed it was worse with Z on day 5 when the whites of his eyes were yellow i didnt notice this though until they showed me 

When is the midwife calling again  
I remember everyone saying ooh isnt his colour nice! by the time he was 10 days he was back to normal 

Just enjoy these early (sleep deprived) days they will go sooooo quickly

Em


----------



## veng

no plans for today just being very lazy still in my PJ's  
Hayley are you breast feeding how is that going   about the sea of blue clothes and gifts you can buy colour now ! 
lovely and sunny here i should make an effort and go out


----------



## wishing4miracle

jag-yes the boys did have a touch of jaundice but just under the level for photo therepy stuff.used to put them in front of the window for some light.as for lossing some weight i think its the norm if you bf,are you bf him??

heffalump-am i wrong in thinking i thought you were having tx again in aug??its not on your sign anymore   

hello to all you other ladies out there


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

    How blooming hot has it been today? I teid to sit outside but it was too hot so stayed indoors as I feel really uncomfy today for some reason   We did end up having a lovely dinner in the pub garden late this afternoon which was lush.

Hayley - Howdy chick.. Loving the pic's on **, He is too cute for words.. You look FAB too! I cannot believe you had not long had a CS and gone all through all that labour and STILL looked good. Lucky moo   All your family look thrilled with George, they are such lovely pic's. Don't worry too much about the slight weight loss. In the many many books i've read its pretty norm especially while BF'ing. Glad your dog is doing good too.. Stupid really but i'm worried about my two   
How did your first 'outing' go?

Hope everyone is well.. Is there any goss? 

I am guessing Jade is OK.. We're all now waiting for Remi


----------



## KellyG

Hayley i was walking about 5-7 days later to see Phoebe in hospital. But i tried to walk around our local park about 2 weeks after and didnt make it very far. I would really recommend resting for as long as poss tho. My back has been bad lately and i think the spinal may have something to do with it. I felt "normal" again about 4-5 weeks after. Part of my belly is numb and it feels awful. I have my post-natal check 2moro.... 

Phoebe lost 11% and Mason lost 8% and both were very jaundice, thats why P had to stay in on the photo therepy. Get him out the back in the natural light, it will be gone tomorrow cos the weather is so lush!

Yes ur bro is awesome     I was actually thinking of running away with him  

I still havent posted ur thingy too, will do it 2moro (she says... again) 

O look a Hayley post lol



Hope u other ladies r ok mwah x

Hiyaaaaaaaa Nicole


----------



## watn1

Hi kelly, Are the twins still being great sleepers? Time goes so quick doesn't it?

P.s.. Can ou please stop making everything look so easy, your giving me sleepness nights


----------



## KellyG

Nicole, im sorry t say that they are still brill sleepers (fingers crossed) but they have the snuffles atm so bit restless.

Its my babies making it look easy not me lol.. You will be fine i promise u  

My advice is get a routine in place quick as poss and stick to it... Your the boss remember.. I do spoil them tho and pick them up all the time


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI all 

My god Hayley well done for being online and your personals put me to shame   so how is Motherhood going hun?  

Hope everybody else is ok, I am just enjoying an ice cold beer Georgia is in bed and DH has gone out for an hour....


----------



## watn1

Kel I have all these great plans but I just know i will never stick to them   Bed by 8-8:30... or cuddles on the sofa with mum..hhhhmmmmm   Gonna really try though  

Lou - A beer! God I bet thats good!... I had a glass of vino last night.. Well it was mostly lemonade.. Is georgia going longer between feeds now you have upped her oz's a little?

I forgot to ask you all.. did you get a higher sex drive during around about my time? I would never of imagined it possible but i have!  DP is not too keane anymore though as he has the normal man thing "what if baby feels something" Can't remember what we watched or if it was a joke someone told but it was about the one eyed snake monster which shoots at a baby   It's all he goes on about   Doesn't help that last night he kicked him during and needless to say it all ended pretty quickly. Then we were having a cuddle and he was kicking, punching & having a general party and DP was distraught saying he'd disturbed him    I do feel a bit strange with it all tbh as I couldn't even imagine doing it while he was in the room so... Ooooh I dunno! x


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - A beer! God I bet thats good!... I had a glass of vino last night.. Well it was mostly lemonade.. Is georgia going longer between feeds now you have upped her oz's a little?
> 
> I forgot to ask you all.. did you get a higher sex drive during around about my time? I would never of imagined it possible but i have!  DP is not too keane anymore though as he has the normal man thing "what if baby feels something" Can't remember what we watched or if it was a joke someone told but it was about the one eyed snake monster which shoots at a baby  It's all he goes on about  Doesn't help that last night he kicked him during and needless to say it all ended pretty quickly. Then we were having a cuddle and he was kicking, punching & having a general party and DP was distraught saying he'd disturbed him  I do feel a bit strange with it all tbh as I couldn't even imagine doing it while he was in the room so... Ooooh I dunno! x


Nicole yes the beer is going down well!!! Sex drive no mine was crap during pregnancy, as soon as I lay flat I felt sick with the heartburn, but I must say it has come back and sex is better than ever....


----------



## watn1

God lou.. I hope I don't go the other way   You know what... I haven't had heartburn once.. baby must be as bald as a coot  

I'm off to bed, Been up since my usual 5am ish again today.. Well I was abit better at 5:45 today 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> God lou.. I hope I don't go the other way  You know what... I haven't had heartburn once.. baby must be as bald as a coot
> 
> I'm off to bed, Been up since my usual 5am ish again today.. Well I was abit better at 5:45 today
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Bless I;m sure baby will be beautiful hair or none.... Have a good sleep hun xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Good morning lovelies 

Beachgirl - Bbq was nice thanks!

Em - Thanks ,
MW is calling again today and she has been brilliant, the prob we have is that the sun is all that back of our house (in the garden) and we don't get any in till late afternoon and its in the tiniest spot - makes it lovely and cool during the summer though!  G's colour looks a lot better but its just the fluids at the moment, he slept from 10.30pm till 5.30am and I had to wake him  

Hayley - Veng
Yes I'm bf'ing him, he grazed my nipples quite bad in the first day (has a very good but very strong latch!) and each time he latched on they would bleed even after using lanisonoh , so yesterday I was trying to give my (.)(.)'s a break by syringing him expressed milk but it was just giving him bad wind, but I've now discovered nipple shields and its so much better!

Hayley  
G's jaundice isn't too bad so at the moment he won't need the photo therapy, but we just need to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get worse  , how are your boys?

Veng  
I Hope you got to enjoy the sunshine yesterday 

Nic  
My drive went crazy from 20weeks but my DP just couldn't, I had to take advantage of him when he was drunk  the bump put him off  as he too felt bad about the baby!!!!  My silver bullet kept me sane (£10 ann summers )  G loves his cuddles with his daddy on the sofa at night but during the day he is good and will lay on his own for a bit in his basket (like now)- he is def more demanding in the evenings before bed!  Also regarding the picture on **, it was about 8 hours after and I did put some makeup on   but thanks!  Oh and I had next to no heart burn and look at how much hair G has got!

Kelly
My tummy is still fairly numb above where the scar is, its actually been really hurting since yesterday - I've started taking all my painkillers again as its actually the worse I have felt it - DP had to go back to work today but I have friends coming to help me out today!  Thanks for info about your 2's weight loss, feel much better now that its is normal - I think I was feeling a bit weepy yesterday so I just felt really bad about it all 
Your two are little angles with their sleeping, long may it continue hey  and yeah stop making it look so easy  

Lou
Loving it! I've have had happy hormone tears and no idea why I'm crying hormone tears   the past couple of days but I think thats normal days 5 and 6?  As for my personals well this is G's quiet time and as my tummy hurts when I stand up, its easier to sit here and catch up with you lot   

Vikki
Hows you hun, busy weekend enjoying the sun?

Anyway best be going really, my hair is long overdue a wash and I hate doing it as its such a pain to dry and straighten , (I would like to point out that I have showered every day ) then I think I'll put a clean pair of P.J's on and have one of those relaxed days 

Take care all x


----------



## KellyG

On the sex drive... mine was in over drive when pg and sometimes couldnt wait for dh to come home   Nicole im sure your dp isnt that long to poke the baby, on second thoughts dont say that to him lol.

I have a high sex drive anyway and while i was still bleeding we had sex in the shower as mike says its dirty... well cant get any cleaner in the shower  

Hayley the baby blues are normal and its better to cry and let it out than to let it build up. 

Lou hope you enjoyed ur beer huni. 

I have my post natal and the babies 8 week check (even tho they are nearly 10 weeks) it will take over an hour cos they have to see the HV Doc and nurse and so do i   should be fun with two  

Enjoy the weather today and pg ladies keep well watered please


----------



## veng

morning ladys 
looks like another lovely sunny day   shame it looks like as the week goes on it will get cooler 

im 18 weeks today


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - woohoo, its flying now - nearly half way through hun  !!!


Sorry girlie's but more about me ...............again 
MW weighed G again yesterday and he has lost more weight   he is now only 6lb3oz, he is just so sleepy all the time, so although his colour has improved the MW took a blood sample to get his levels checked as she was concerned about his sleepiness, I   as I felt so bad that I haven't been getting enough milk into him and he had to have his blood taken  (although his levels came back as fine so he didn't have to go to hospital), anyway we have a new regime to follow where I have to wake him every 3 hours put him on the breast and then top up after each feed with 20mls of syringed expressed milk! Who's ever heard of having to set an alarm during the night to get your baby up for feeds  def like his dad - lazy little so and so's , fingers crossed I can get my little man a bit fatter before he gets weighed again 


Kelly, Nicole, Lou, Vikki, Sal, Nat, Jade, Katie, *Nic*, Em and Beachgirl  and   xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Gee i dont post for a couple of days and we have a beautiful baby boy     
Hayley huge congrats hun. Dont worry about the sleepyness. Freya still is the lazyest baby in the world always sleeping   She had bad jaundice too and was almost admitted but luckily she picked up.     

Been very busy decorating and now we are onto the garden


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just popping in

Hayley   to you and um, george just sounds like Z at that age i have to say
We also had to wake him up every 3 hrs during the day and night (felt like such a shame when they were sleeping!) he too had the bloods taken and was admitted to hospital for 2 days but at end of day wasnt for jaundice, he was very lazy would only take a few sucks from the breast, i think part of my prob was i wasnt producing enough milk at that time, it seems crazy but the extra feeds did help him, in the following 2 wks (after going down from 5lb 14 to 4lb 13 at 5 days) he then put on almost 1.5lb in the following 2 wks 

He didnt need tx for the jaundice as he was borderline i am sure with the more frequent feeds and that bit extra at the end he will be catching himself up very soon

its hard not to worry i know but am sure he will be fine

W4AM, sorry not ignoring you but, our tx is on hold atm as dh has lost his job so we dont have the funds to be able to pay for a cycle just now, we have also been going through a bad patch of late too but we are ok now well better if DH found another job but theres not a lot out there atm but  

Breakfast time for me so back later
Em


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Thanks hun , so is house all finished now?

Kelly - how did all the checks go yesterday for you, mason and phoebe?

Em - Thanks, I hope G does the same  its so upsetting to think I may of been starving him - I'm managing to express about 50mls each time so I know I have enough luckily, hes just such a sleepy head! The weather prob isn't helping!


----------



## veng

Hayley (hug) looks like the worry never ends   hopfuly G will pick up im sure the weather is not helping xx


----------



## vikki75

hello everyone  
quick one cos i dont want to miss the sun lol  
hayley sweety ive sent you a card im so sorry its late but i did have it the day you had him an i put it in my bag to post an having such a horrible forgetful pg brain i only remembered to post it today so im really sorry   anyway hope G puts on loads of weight an gets rid of the Jaundice  
big hug to everyone   
had to take my lil girl to the hospital for her check up today for her legs (mai ) an now been told she got to have her casts back on   in this weather shes gonna hate it cos she cant even go in the pool !!!! i think ill ask them to do it after august!!! its not fair !  
anyone heard from Jadey poo`s ? im gonna deal with her when she gets on here !   deserting us!!!   no, i just hope shes ok x
oh an i moved my gender scan for this saturday cant wait   come on you boyssssss !!!!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

This is a real quick one.....as usual eh  

Im back to work now   days are flying by, managing ok so far - I am back full time but work from home so doing early mornings, late evenings and a bit inbetween when I can.

Had estate agents round today to value the house - think I might be nuts - 7 month old, pregnant, working full time and now thinking of moving house   Obviously have too much spare time on my hands and should get meself a hobby  

Anyway  Hayley - FAB news, congratulations on your arrival - hes gorgeous!! 

Vik - Good luck for saturday - your obviously wanting two boys, hope they are obliging and wiggle their bits at you  

Veng - 18 weeks  

Sorry dont have time to read back very far and have a proper catch up, poor old me eh!

Will try and catch up at weekend  

xxxx


----------



## veng

Morning Lady's
Nic you are a busy lady  moving house can be such a head ache,

my dryer and dish washer packed up lastnight  looks like i will be calling out repair man today


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh my god im dying   freya has had me up all nite.   I think it was to much heat yesterday. Although she has no sun burn coz of plenty of sun cream. I think the heat got to her. She was burning up through the nite and i had to strip her off but she tossing and turning and climbing on me all nite   Its not like i can rest either today because my friend is coming with her lo so her dh can help mine in the garden.

Hayley house is far from finished.  its only a make do before they damp proof as they have to take 3 foot off the bottom of the wall   How is G today?   Does he sleep well at nite?? Its mornings like this that make me wonder if i can cope with anothr one   

Morning veng. So what will be number 3 that goes then hun    I hop you get them fixed hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou
> Loving it! I've have had happy hormone tears and no idea why I'm crying hormone tears  the past couple of days but I think thats normal days 5 and 6? As for my personals well this is G's quiet time and as my tummy hurts when I stand up, its easier to sit here and catch up with you lot


I had this when the doc checked Georgia and told me she was doing really well I couldn't stop  but I think it is all the hormones. Try not too worry about George I am sure he will be fine get him out in the daylight and it will clear up along with lots of cuddles from Mummy 

Veng woohoo 18weeks hun, not long now how time flies hey...

Kelly the beer was lovely thanks hun

Right off to wake and bath Georgia before a feed in her room and then going to try and put her in the cot too sleep wish me luck....
Hope everybody else is ok. Georgia is more settled today and has been taking 5oz every 4/5hrs hope it stays the same tonight  I think its because the weather is better


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou good luck hun. I have started to put freya in her cot at nite and she will stay there till at least 6am bless her. I did try n get her to bed when she dropped off last nite but kids woke her     At the mo she is running round like a loon coz she had too much sleep today   Wouldnt mind if i got a lie in but have to be up for school in the morning


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Ladies  

I'm so sorry i've been so rubbish at keeping in contact with you all   I hope you are all well and am missing you all loads!! 

Have had little to no energy lately so havent been spending as much time in my mums office as i originaly thought. Been feeling very uncomfy and had trouble breathing etc so they kept me in hospital for a few days last week - they finally let me out sunday after blood tests, CT scans, xrays etc and they concluded i had a small clot on my lung which was why i couldnt breath so they've given more injections then i'd like to have (leaving me all bruised and crack-head looking) but all in all they conlcuded i'm ok and i was let out of prison   Dont get me wrong the hospital was brill (Viks i highly recommend Queens hun) i was just feeling all sorry for myself as the weather got nice but i couldnt really walk around as i was hooked up to the baby monitor thingy 

Hayley your George is so lovely and you did make me laugh with the marmasuit monkey comment - i hope he gets you for that one  

Hugs to all i shall pop back on again tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veng

hi Jade sorry to hear you have been in hospital glad its all sorted tho  

hi everyone 
i have MW tomorrow wish i was having a scan but they do it on 22 weeks so 4 more weeks to wait  I'm so impatient i want to know if peanut is a boy or girl


----------



## vikki75

hello sweeties 
JADE hun sorry to hear you were in hossy! glad your ok though   i did txt u but not sure u got it  
veng book a private 1  im having gender scan saturday


----------



## KellyG

Hiyaaaaaaaaaaa me ladies

Hayley everything was fine with us 3, tho the doc wasnt gonna look at my section scar until i asked him   Mason is 11lb12 and Phoebe is 7lb10. They had their jabs and P cried in such pain, i started crying too   Nasty ***** nurse!! Honestly hun dont worry bout Georges weight issue, he will lwt you know if hes hungry and my nan always said dont wake a sleeping baby, when they are sleeping they are thriving  

Vikki I bet ur soooo excited for ur scan im sooo not sure what ur having 

Jade you better be resting now huni are u still jacking up?

Lou how did Georgia sleep?

My sil has nicked the kids for a few hours but i seem to have her kids lol just glad they are josh's age and upstairs 

Mwah to all i have missed


----------



## veng

Hi everyone

Vikki Craig said if we can not see sex on 22 week scan i can book one   i have MW tomorrow hopfuly i will hear the heart beat  

Hi Kelly sounds like your 2 little one are growing lovely


----------



## vikki75

veng his being cruel i made my appointment with or without jays say so   i listen to there hb`s every night on my doppler it keeps me sane i think   ,have you started feeling any movement yet?? i sort of feeling the lil taps   but then sometimes i wonder if its wind lol
kelly nice to get a couple of hours off   but bet you miss them like mad x


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies

Jade - Oh hunny, sorry you have been in hospital  but glad your feeling better, pleased to hear you were well looked after in hospital 

Vikki -   Thank-you for my lovely card   ........ not long till your scan!

Sal - Has Freya calmed down now and less 'loon like'  It must be a nightmare if the others wake her all the time!  

Kelly - Ahhh a nice break, I bet you miss them when they're gone   Pleased all went well with your checks 

Lou - Good luck with the cot thing tonight and that her nice feeding continues   

Veng - Not long to go hun and just think you won't of waited as long as I did to find out the flavour 

Nicole - Where are you   AWOL I think  Hope all is well?


My news.... George has put on 2oz - woohoo, very happy with that so he is responding to his new feeding routine, he is starting to wake for it during the day and more frequently then every 3 hours but not at night, so hard not to press snooze at 2am but I'm very good and drag myself up, he doesn't even wake when the alarm goes off !  His next MW weigh in is Sunday!  
I had to go to Tesco today and get him a tiny baby outfit as I'm taking him to where I work tomorow as they have a photographer in and I missed getting the hospital ones done, poor thing he has nothing that fits him apart from sleepsuits and vests


----------



## veng

hayley sounds like G is feeding better  i missed the hospital photos with my girls but i did get a nice set done 3 stages of there first year its so nice to see the changes it goes by so fast ,

Vikki 
im postive i can feel peanut


----------



## watn1

Hola Chica's  

  Sorry i've not been on for a few days.. Think i've been overdoing the 'nesting'   My mum's house is being renovated so this afternoon i've been spraying her garden fence and helped her wallpaper the hallway, & over the last week or so we've been painted the front room and DP has been doing her garden.. He's ripped it all up and turfed half and stoned the other half with a picket fence in between.. He's done a fab job. This is all inbetween decorating 2 rooms in our own house and retouching up the paint in the kitchen and doing some planting in the garden.. It's all GOGOGO here.. Bit like you Sally   Hope you get everything finished soon enough.x

Hayley - Was sorry to hear of Georges wight loss but was pleased to hear of the gane of 2oz.. Going the right way now then. How are you feeling anyway? How's you tum? Hopefully your nipples are feeling better too  

Jade - Sorry you have been in hossy sweetie - Glad you are feeling better now though. You were blooming mental to say you would be working in the office anyway.. RELAX!  

Vikki - I hope babies co-operate on saturday and legs are open   Thos little taps you hear are the baby kicks (so my MW say's) As it happened when she was listening once.

Veng - You have LOTS of patients to wait untill 22weeks hun,.. But it's not that long hey? I cannot believe you are so far gone already! Thats just mad.

Lou - Hope the night with Georgia being settled in her own room went well.. Did she settle OK? Have you got her in her own room now or is she in with you still?

Kelly - WOW! M is doing great on his weight gain hey? Glad they are both doing well.. Bet it was nice to get a breather today  

Nat, Katie, Heffa, WFM, Beachgirl.. Hope you are all well.

I went for my 28 week growth scan today.. & baby K is doing great   He was measuring 30+5!!!   Chubba or what?! His leg measurement was 31+2 lady done it all twice to just make sure   They say it's nothing to worr about and they are not going to change my due date at all (why would they knowing my exact conception date)   I don't want him to come in August.. But i don't really fancy carring a heafty baby around either  

Well.. I'm just watching BB! What a load of POOP! Might just go to bed.

Love to All. xx


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG nestin already lol. Give it 4 weeks you will be resting   I cant believe the turf will cost another £150 at least on top of the £180 we spent on slabs and then i need bark for under the trampoline, stones for the edging, lights to go in the stones, plants and my sun lounger   

Jade     Its awful as we crave pregnancy so much and then get so much pain     

Hayley freya is still running round now   Got woken again   She has turned into a moountain goat and is climbing everywhere   I have just had to run across the room as she was standing on the computer chair  

Im soooooo broody   I want to start again but dh not keen   He says if it happens naturally the it does but i want one now   I wonder how long it will be before i get my own way    Watch this space..............


----------



## Leicesterlou

Right going to try to catch up with personals as DH s having Georgia tonight and they are both in bed so here it goes….

Sally ah bless Freya, Georgia went down at 8pm last night woke around 12.30am and 5am for a feed bless, she went upto her room at 8.30pm tonight and is still asleep so hopefully it’s a good sign of things to come hey…

Jade sorry to hear about the blood clot, take things easy now hun not long now hey are you on the final countdown until you meet baby?

Veng your scan will be here quicker than you think hun, do you have an incline on the sex of baby?

Vikki how exciting the gender scan on Saturday….

Kelly sorry to hear the jabs were bad hun, Georgia went down at 8pm last night and woke at 12.30am and 5am for feeds then tonight she went upto her room at 8.30pm and is still asleep so we will see….

Hayley fab news about George putting weight on, how exciting about taking him for his pics tomorrow and I;m sure everyone will want a hold hun….

Nicole my god you are surely overdoing things hun.  As I said above Georgia is settling well she is in her own room but we still have a double bed in there so we sleep in there with her just makes life easier at the minute, hate to think I am going to have to leave her in her own room, bless my little girl….  Fab news on baby scan hey I;m sure baby will be a nice size hun.  Oh I haven’t bothered with BB this time…


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou , freya is asleep now.......on the sofa   Im doing good though coz i will put her in her cot and she will stay there. But i will have to wake her at 7am when i get up


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Lou , freya is asleep now.......on the sofa  Im doing good though coz i will put her in her cot and she will stay there. But i will have to wake her at 7am when i get up


That's good hey, wish I was having to wake Georgia from a full nights sleep, but I know it will come right I'm off to bed cause Paddy has G all night so going to get a full nights sleep myself.

Catch you soon xxxx


----------



## veng

Morning everone yeppie its Friday 
on Fridays we get to wear jeans but i can't fit in mine  so I'll be wearing work trouser's only tell next Thurs tho and I'm finished and girls will be off school

Nicole you have been a busy lady  with you scan did they guess baby K's weight for 40 weeks?

Lou G sounds like she's doing relay well sleeping i hope i get that lucky  i have no idea what peanut is Craig keeps saying boys so i say girl to annoy him 

hi Sally Phoebe used to climb everywhere too i had to put her in a bed early because she used to get out of the cot and walk in my room


----------



## watn1

Lou - Hope you had a nice sleep last night.. G's sleeping pattern will come right, we can't all have babies like kelly's   No doubt baby K will be a all night screamer  . I feel OK at the mo with what i'm doing I actually don't really feel PG untill I sit down at night and can't get into my usual comfy position   I have bag's of energy during the day and feel like I could go for a run round the park  

Veng - No they didn't sa about his weight when born they said they would be able to tell me a more acruate one at my 34 weeks scan but y'day he was nearing 3lb which would be about right as at my 3D scan 2 weeks ago he was nearing 2lb they say they put on approx 1/2lb a week OMG!!! I've just worked out if i've got 11 weeks to go thats another 51/2lb so approx 8 1/2 lb   OUCH! I've got a niggling feeling he might turn up early maybe about 37 weeks.. Dunno why i just feel it... & also there's the fact that DP will be working away for a few days in London Mid Aug so you just know he'll want to come out while he's not here   He's only a train journey away so won't be too bad if he does.

On my agenda today... Just about to go to ikea and 1st off i will be looking for dime bar cakes   Then seen a nice black unit I want to go with my nice new black wall paper   Then gonna pop to focus and hire a carpet shampooer.. Then I need to go and get something for dinner tomorrow as we're having friends round. We wanted a BBQ but I don't think the weather is going to stay nice. 


EDIT - Just checked my bank and my HIPG has gone in today   Only sent it off about 2.5 weeks ago


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just thought id let you know i got 2 lil girls cooking


----------



## Martha Moo

Vikki

congratulations on 2 little  
wonderful news, i thought one of each so i was 50% right    

Have you a pink shopping spree planned 

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

awwww wow 2 pink ones yay      

Well im ringing the clinic tomorrow to get the ball rolling and cant wait   Im excited now


----------



## veng

how exciting Sally  

Vikki so what are there names? i can't wait to find out 2 weeks tue i have my scan


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Vikki... Congratz on your 2 little girls!!!  

Sally... So are you planning a cycle soon?? Egg sharing or on your own this time?

Hayley... George is so scrummy, I cant believe its been over a week now! 

Jade.. Sorry you have been in hospital!     

Veng... Have you got any names yet?? 

Hi to Lou, Nicole, Nic and Katie.

I have another scan tomorrow, just for reasurrance and as a birthday treat for myself!!! Offically not 25 until Wednesday but Dh only has tomorrow off! 

Love to all
Natalie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng your scan will come round so quick hun  

Natalie good luck with your scan hun. Im sure everything will be fine. I loved having scans   I will be doing an egg share cycle hun cant wait. Need to stop eatin pizza and chips though


----------



## veng

Nat how exciting wish my scan was tomorrow 
we are not set on names yet wanting to see if its a boy or girl first


----------



## watn1

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh Vik's 2 likkle girls... How special... Where are the pic's? 

Nat - Hi hun.. Hope you are well.. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.. You will be amazed how much your bean has come on.. I had a scan at your stage too.. & there was a liccle 'baby' wriggling  

Sally - Ooooh on the TX roller coaster again?.. That doesn't take much persuading with your DH then?  

We're ff to see Take That tomorrow..   Can't wait


----------



## vikki75

nicole hunnie i got the piccies on **   lol loved having the scan just wanted to hold them so so cute  
Veng hun names are Jae-lei & cheyenne   your scan will come through kwik hun   i got my 20 week scan at 22 weeks   thats on the 14th july!! but the women at baby bond sed get it comfirmed about the sex of the baby on the left cos at first she thought 1 of each but then she kept getting her feet in the way then she sed wat ever way she looks its got 3 lines so its a girlie  but just in case ill ask at next scan but i had a feeling it was 2 girls ! but im happy  my poor lil boys gonna have 6 sisters!!!!!!!  
 to everyone xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Loving the names Vik's   I did look on ** to see if you pt them on there but couldn't see them... Am I going mad?


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
the weekends seem to fly by i was at a friends she was due 31st may and still waiting  

Vikki love the names oh well your boys will grow up around beautiful girls


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Ladies 

George has put on another 3oz, so is now 6lb8oz, we're slowly getting back up to his birth weight , he is def better though I'm not having to wake him anymore for feeds he is demanding feeding at least every 2 hours during the day and prob about every 3 at night!

I need to get a doctors apt today, a small part of my scar looks like it is open and oozing white stuff, so I'm guessing I have a bit of an infection  !

Vikki - Congrats again hun 

Nicole- Enjoy Takethat - Give Howard a kiss from me 

Natalie - Enjoy your scan hunny 

Sal - Hope you can get started again on tx when you want to, you crazy lady 

Veng - Are you managing to agree on names that you both like ? It was so hard for us !

Lou - You were right, I didn't really see him much when I went into work  , he was stolen off me for a cuddles galore! I hope you enjoyed your full nights sleep!  Its crazy how quickly you get used to only having 2 - 3 hours solid sleep 

Em - 

Bye x


----------



## vikki75

hi girlies quick one 
nicole heres the link hun for the photo`s  http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=2023883&id=1024944530&l=88728a6121 i also put on the video in my profile  its 10 mins long though 
big hug  to everyone ill be back on later for personals  

/links


----------



## Skybreeze

Had the scan and there was no heartbeat, I feel numb and heartbroken. 

The baby died a few days ago.


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh no sweetheart        Im so sorry


----------



## veng

oh no Nat words fail me    iam heart broken for you and DH


----------



## Just a girl

Natalie, 
oh hunny , I'm so upset for you, absolutely gutted - you don't deserve this!     x x x


----------



## KellyG

Oh natalie i am so so sorry huni.. Im sending u lots of love and prayers for ur angel


----------



## vikki75

natalie im so sorry    your in my prayers x     thats really made me cry    cant not begin  to think how your feeling xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

sky-oh im so sorry lovey


----------



## beachgirl

Oh Natalie,    so sorry to hear your news, I just don't know what to say, thinking of you and your DH and angel xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie I am so sad to read your news, not sure what I can say except we are all here when your ready hun


----------



## Martha Moo

Natalie

So very sorry to read your sad news
there are no words but sending huge    

Love Emxx


----------



## watn1

Natalie sweetie... I am so sorry! Words fail me too.. We are all here


----------



## *~Nic~*

Natalie   Im so so sorry   

xxxx


----------



## watn1

​
Good Morning All,

Hope everyone is OK.

Nat - Been thinking of you sweetie 

Louise - Loving the pic's on ** Georgia is just so cute. How are things now with you settling her in her own room? Fab weight also btw.x

Hayley - Have you had that CS cut checked over? Is it all OK? Hope Baby G is still piling on the Oz... Have to taken him for his first 'pram walk' yet? Weathers not been too great hey? But it's meant to get better over the weekend 


Jade - Hope you and baby girl Remi are OK.. You have not got long now.. & then it's me 

Kelly - How's things with getting back into shape? Are you eating well as well as exercising? If you say your back to your normal shape I might just have to drive down and hurt you 

Veng - Just seen our ** update... Are your girls really off school alareday for the summer? The _whole summer _ i'm sure the kids here have another 4-5 weeks untill they break up (i think in july sometime)

Vikki - Found the pic's didn't quite catch they were all in the same folder  Looking good hey! Loving the bump.. I must say! I think you are about the same size as me.. I don't seem to be growing  I do however now have 1 big silver strech mark that is nearly upto my belly button  Oh well. My belly button is still in also it doesn't look like it's going anywhere either  I've attached a new photo 

Anywho.. I'm starting to feel a little uncomfy now and just starting to realise I cannot actually do all the things I used to  Putting shoes on is now a little chore and getting rolling out of bed takes what seems like forever... My back is starting to get little pains too.. All the joys hey? & to top it all off I have thrush  

Take that were brilliant the other night  Was worth all the discomfort of sitting on that tiny plastic chair for hours on end 

1 More thing.. Just starting on getting all the stuff ready for my hossy bag (I have started a post in Pg general chit chat) But is there anything that isn't on all these normal online lists that you think I may need? Or that was a good idea for you?

Love to All.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole love you pic hun, Georgia is getting there still wakes every 4/5hrs at night last night she went to bed at 9pm woke at 1am, 3am and 5am and then 7am so not sure what was up with her last night as she normally sleeps longer but hey she's still young and maybe I am expecting too much.  She is in her own room but I sleep in the spare bed in there can't bare to leave her alone just yet....


----------



## Just a girl

nat - thinking of you hunny 

nic - you look lovely hun in your pic - glowing  , 
my mw told me to take energy drinks and i took lemon lucozade and i swear it kept me going as i was going a long time  sorry im one finger typing!
my scar is infected so i have penicilan and g still doesn't have yellow poo so we have a hosp apt tomorrow morn to get him checked out - but will be good to make sure everything is ok with him! but poor thing - more blood tests and i need to get a urine sample of him     No haven't done a proper pram walk yet just the two of us but we have all those rd works outside our house so its a bit of a mare trying to dodge the diggers and workmen!

hey lou   oooh sorry for your bad nights sleep - growth spurt maybe?

hey everyone else hope your all ok 

gotta go, got hv coming to do another weigh in so gonna get dressed x


----------



## watn1

Lou - 4/5 hours isn't bad though hey? Much better then every 2 hours! i think I could cope with that  I'm sure as time goes on she'll realise sleep is good. We don't really have the choice but to have baby K in his own room as there is just no room in our room not even for a tiny crib  & the way we've done his room we could put a bed in but i'm gonna try and resist.. i have just brought one of these too: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220427248088 for some extra piece of mind. they have had great reviews. I cannot believe its been over a month since she was born.. It only seems like last week you posted your waters had broken  x

Hayley - Good tip on the lucozade.. I'll get some stocks  How do you get a water sample from a baby  that could be a challenge! I do hope all is well tomorrow at the apt.. I'm sure he's still just getting used to things. Bummer that those road works are still there! How long they gonna be there for? Hopefully not too long.. Must be annoying! x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sallyanne1

Afternoon all 

Nat     

Lou your pics on ** are so sweet   I wonder if G is having a growth spert hun  

Nicole your pic is lovely. I have bump envy  

Had an eventful day so far. Had to talk dd (5) for her hearing test yet again and she has still got a bit of glue ear so has to go back. Freya had her MMR poor baby did cry   She is fine now though    And then i had to fetch eldest dd from school and take to the police station because a girl hit her last nite and school wont sort it so its now in the hands of the police


----------



## veng

OMG Sally poor you  very busy lady 

Nicole yes my girls get out of school for the summer tomorrow   they go back 31st Aug so a long hoilday we booked a week holiday in Menorca so looking forward to relaxing  ;

hello everyone


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbing on to let Natalie know that I'm thinking of you    

Hope you're all ok, if anyone needs anything give me a shout x


----------



## watn1

Where is everyone  

Hayley - Hope hospital went OK today  

Veng - Blimey! Your girls get a very long holiday.. I can't believe they get that long!

Sally - Your such a busy mummy! Hope you got both your DD's sorted. Great that you are starting treatment again.. I don't know when your gonna find the time   

Lou - G's weight is fab! Do you feel sorry for me that the way K is measuring now I might well end up giving birth to a baby G's weight now?  

My blooming back is aching   Guess I also need to try some famous Ras Tea stuff a cup a day from next week


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - G's weight is fab! Do you feel sorry for me that the way K is measuring now I might well end up giving birth to a baby G's weight now?
> 
> My blooming back is aching  Guess I also need to try some famous Ras Tea stuff a cup a day from next week


Ooohh painful hey hun although they do say the bigger the baby the easier the birth but maybe that is an old wifes tale, just keep an open mind and try to stay calm hun and you'll be fine, bless you having back ache hope your starting to slow down I think you may have been overdoing things hun....


----------



## watn1

I know Lou   I'm chlling a little more now but my lower back doesn't like it when i'm sitting still I feel so much better when I am doing stuff.. Just had a hot bath hoping it would ease off but no joy! Gonna go Tesco tomorrow and get me a gym ball I think.. I have read that it can sometimes help with things. Not helping that I have that blooming swollen lady area AGAIN!  

How are you and DH now everything has settled down? Hopefully you've both found even ground now. xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you, the hot bath was going to be my next suggestion.  Me and Dh are fab now thanks for asking, we are making more time for each other and have more of a routine with Georgia too which helps.  Right I;m going to have a cuppa then too bed for me before the next feed around 12/1am take it easy and catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## Just a girl

nic,
hosp was horrible it took 3 staff 4 attempts with big nasty needle to get blood from him, he screamed the place down and i ended up crying my eyes out - heartbreaking !

poor you with back ache but those gym balls are good!



morning to all, im feeding so typing with just my left hand so sorry for lack of personals x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Thank you all so much for your kind words of suport... It really really means the world to me! Well I had a ERPC on Wednesday after I dicided that I couldnt do thing naturally, I wasnt strong enough. Everything went ok, it was a very hard day for both of us. My birthday of course was the last thing on my mind, infact I through all my cards away as I couldnt even attempt to be happy. 

The gyne consultant that did the op I knew already from my hysterscopy. He was lovely and very understanding, he told me that this was very unfortunate and that I shouldnt give up as I have been pregnant now. I should wait 3 months until we try IVF again. 

I can honestly say I have never in my life been so deverstated. DH has been amazing, and my lovely FF chaucer ladies sent me a gorgous bouquet of roses. 

I have spoken to the Lister this morning to tell them what had happened, and Lena was lovely as usual. Asked what I wanted to do... Well DH have decided to go for IVF again in September/October... I am having a follow up in August to see if there is any drug I can take for preventing a m/c next time. Then start the pill september.... EC October! 
We have a NHS go which we have debated whether of not to use it. But its at my old clinic and I cant go backwards now... Maybe if it was somewhere else I would. But the Lister have been fab so why change! 

Thanks again, I know you might say that I sound cold about trying again, but I see no point in waiting anymore. DH is worried about his age and we both want a baby. 

Take care
Natalie xxx 

PS... Please forgive me for being quite over the next few weeks. I just need time.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nat, 

You don't sound cold at all hunny, so please don't think that, you sound positive that you are looking forward to your future, and your plans make sense to stay where you are.
  
I'm so sorry you had to go through what you did on your b'day, but I'm pleased your dh is looking after you so well    

Take care xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie I agree with Hayley you don't sound cold at all hun, I think you are right in your decision and the Lister sound very good hun

Take care and I understand completely why you haven't been around take time hun but remember we are here for you xxxx


----------



## watn1

Hayley -   Poor George.. Must of been horrible for the two of you.. Do you just got to sit out and wait on results now?

Nat -   Gosh hun.. Don't think that you sound cold at all! Don't be silly. I would be doing exactly the same in your shoes.. Infact at the beginning when I had that big bleed and I thought the baby had gone I even then was wondering what my next step was. Your consultant is right, You have been pregnant and there is absolutely no reason why you won't be again next time.. Mother nature is just so crewl! I'm glad DH is looking after you.. Is great that you have his support and I am sure together you will get through this and become even stronger for your next cycle. Keep those positive thoughts going.xx

I'm off out shopping now   20% off everything in DP's today then I get my discount ontop   Seen a few Maternity things so may aswel go get them now   Not to forget my gym ball though.. It's a MUST on my list.

Kelly/Lou/Hayley - It's a lovely day.. Get your buggies out  

There was something I was meaning to ask you girls but its escaped me.. I'll remember later. 
xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole
The hospital have rung (am so impressed with how quick everything has moved) and all is fine so looks like our ordeal was for nothing, well despite knowing that all is OK!

Its grey and cloudy here, but I will be getting the buggy out as I need to go and register G at the doctors!

Have fun shopping, I had no idea that bhs did maternity stuff!


----------



## vikki75

hello lovely ladies  
natalie   wishing you all the best xxxxx 
nicole hun dont think you can start RLT till your 35 37 weeks can you ??    loving the bump piccies xx ill put a new on on in a while   im a beached whale lol 39 inch waist OMG!! an growing 
hayley im so glad all the tests came back ok an you can relax   my sister just had her baby 2 weeks early by c section she was 7`11oz an they called her madelyn   made me so broody when i held her .
cant beleve im gonna be 18weeks on sunday!! i went to see my consultant on wednesday she didnt even listen to there HB or weigh me or nothing all she was interested in was my postnatal depression i had with my mai 7 yrs ago!!!! so i complained an sed i want a differnt consultant, thing was i had to go see this one at a diffeent hospital to the one im under!! so i now back at my hossy but with her on a different clinic! 
any one heard form jadey poo i did the other day when i txt her about my gender scan but really miss her not being here!! shes next  
big hi  an hug to everyone xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Hi hun,

Congrats on your new neice, so if she born at term she would of been 8'11oz   
I didn't get weighed once by a health professional during my pregnancy  MW said they don't liek to put too much emphasis on women weight now!  
No not heard from Jade, does she not have internet at home? I miss her too and that Kelly, who doesn't post as much as she should do, anyone would think shes got twins to look after or something   
How much longer does Jade have left? x


----------



## sallyanne1

Nat hunni     

I have had a busy day as per   But as we speak dh is laying the turf    Its nearly done. I was in my sun lounger on the patio watching   
Im frustrated with my clinic as i have been trying all day to ring the ES but no one there and not leaving a message coz its hard to carch me in for when they ring back  

Vikki my mate has a bigger waist than you and she isnt pregnant   I started RLT at 34 weeks hun. It doesnt start labour  

oh gotta run kids arguing


----------



## KellyG

Hayley im here woman! Anyone would think that u miss me  . Im out and about most of the time. Hope ur not too trumatised after George having his bloods, I cried my eyes out too when they did Phoebe   Hows u babes??

Nicole sexy belly, how did the spending go? Im fed up of buying clothes that are 3 sizes bigger than b4 so nope i didnt bounce back to my normal size you will be glad to know lol

Vikki Aww i remember my double bump.. Yours is lush btw and its only gonna get bigger. My cons wasnt at all bothered that i had PND, sorry urs is a nob tho hun.

Natalie, i agree with the girls i dont think ur cold whats so ever hun, this is ur way of dealing with it and wanting to move on and i say the sooner the better (thats what i would do anyway) lots of love for u sweetie

Sally If u lived clser my Dh would have done ur garden... Keep ringing ur clinic they will soon answer 

Ive been for lunch with my mates and their kids today OMG how mad was that lol Im going with another mate 2moro to get a new tattooo, not sure where or what to have yet


----------



## KellyG

O BTW Hayley, i still have the card and gift in my car, im soooo ****e im sorry...


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  Hayley - No BHS don't do Mat clothes.. Went to DP's but all I ended up with was 2 pairs of shoes   Glad all is well with George that must of been a weight lifted  

  Vik's Ahhh congrats on your new little Neice.. How great   I have a leaflet which says 1 cup of RLT from 30 weeks   Should I not  

Kelly - You busy bee you! Great that you can get out and about all the time.. Must be so nice showing your twinnies off to the world  

Sorry I must shoot be back later


----------



## sallyanne1

kelly im avin 2 new tattoo's on monday n cant wait   i will post a pic on here after.... I rang main reception and ES not there today    try again monday  

Eldest dd had me in tears tonite. Cant talk about it yet too upset but will post tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Sally -     Hope your OK hun?  So what tats are you getting?

Nicole -   When I read your were going to DP's, I thought you meant dear partners' shop  I didn't read it as dorothy perkins , I got some lovely flipflop sandal things for the wedding I went to!

Kelly - Oh so thats why you abandoned us, your a lady that lunches now hey ? Have you decided on your tats yet, watch a bit of Miami Ink for inspiration? 

DP is out with the lads on the all-dayer to wet the babies head - its alright for soem hey? I can just see him coming in, waking us both up then throwing up, then of course spending all day tomorrow in bed! xxx


----------



## watn1

Sally - hope your OK  

Hayley - Ooooh no.. the deadly all-dayer! Let him get it out his system he might just suprise you and fall home a bit earlier then normal.. Or not   What are your plans for the day then? I'm sitting waiting for a machanic to come take a look at my car it still isn't fixed from when my power steering went months ago.. Figured I should get it fixed as it's just rotting away. It's a nice day here too & i'm stuck in. booooo.x


----------



## Just a girl

I hope your right, but I know what he's like once the beer starts flowing and hes had a rubbish week at work!

I'm so jealous of all your nice weather, its still grey and cloudy here !!!

My big plan for the day is to wash, dry and straighten my hair whilst DP is still here   how sad hey?  I manage to get a shower in each day but the hair is just pulled up, don't get the time when its just me and the little man!  Other plans include, getting some washing done and maybe a bit of light hoovering, check me out  

Have you sorted what your putting in your hospital bag now?


----------



## watn1

Your day sounds like mine   minus the little man.. But my 2 dog's are keeping me on my toes, they are being really naughty  

My hospital bag is all done   Got straws & vasilene yesterday   Just got to get some more of those frozen 'fudge' packs as i've used these other one's to the bone   Most of the babies bag is ready I just have to wash his clothes.. I'm only taking some cheap Asda white babygrows as I know i'm not gonna know what size he will need & I don't wanna be washing the newborn next ones I have incase they need to go back    Not even thought about what i'll bring him home in, I just think i'll let DP bring something when he comes to collect us. A white grow & a cardy will do in my opionion as I know i'll just be glad to get him home.x


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh ladies im getting so broody 

Well dd has really had it on her for weeks now with a really bad attitude towards everyone ( she is 15  ) And im getting sick of it so we have had a few arguments on the last few days about it. I would never dream of speaking to my mum like she does. Anyway i have a feeling she is depressed with everything that has been going off with the bullying and the slap she got so i ahve booked her in with the Dr to talk about it but cant get until 26th 
I took freya on the park last nite and a friend of mine was there with dd, her bf and her mate. I told my friend im out next saturday as its my sis b/d and was he coming so dd's b/f piped up " Im coming " (he is 18 but not ya typical 18yr old thank god  ) Well she went into a scranny and i was laughing say ohhh can he come out with me..... "you as if i would let him out with *you*"   The way she said is was like she didnt trust me out with her own bf who is like a son to me    Its the most hurtful thing she could have ever said to me. It was just the last straw. It made me ill the other nite when i was told she got hit but i hide it from her. I feel after everything i have done for her and all the extra niceness i give her even though she talks to me the way she does and then she comes with that at me 
I just walked home and burst out crying. He friend and bf couldnt believe the way she spoke to me and what she said and ended up having a go at her.
She did come in and say sorry and we have agreed to have a girly day in own just the 2 of us so we can talk without the others around. Bl00dy teenagers.......


----------



## watn1

Sal  Teenagers hey? I think even though it's hard you just have to ignore their little tantrums.. I don't know what is wrong with teenagers nowadays.. But I can tell you they know *ALL* the right button's to press to get a reaction! Anyone would think that schools now have a masters degree course on how to p!ss off & hurt your parents, which all kids never fail to attend  Only the other night DP rang his eldest son to see how he got on with his last exam... But his son thought it would be much better to upset him and say " I'm 16, & only now do you give a **** about me... As far as im concerned, Your a **** dad & my life is non of your business.. You've got your new family" (or words to that effect) & hung up the phone! nice hey? Needless to say DP was a little upset but what can you do? He'll soon be calling when he wants something like his driving lessons he was told he could have as long as he got 5 A-C's in his GCSE's! His behaviour doesn't warrant anything but a slap if you ask me


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Oh hun, that was hurtful of her   but we always hurt those closest to us as we know its safe and generally will be put up with, (not that I'm condoning it)  

Nic - Baby G came home in a white babygro and cardigan , if you know your having a big one I would avoid the newborn babygros from Tesco as they are the only ones that fit G he is so titchy, the ones from sainsburys are huge on him and I actually bought a 'tiny baby' set from Matalan which is still too big!   I see the FLB is still on form - he really is a bit too old to be jealous of a new sibling!


----------



## watn1

hayley - How's the domestic day going? I've gave in now.. I can't be bothered  

I thought those Tesco grows looked small. I look one out the packet and put it in the cot & you could just about see it   Thought i'd wash a pack of newborn & 0-3 & then one is bound to fit. Yes, The FLB is still being a pain in the butt! We haven't seen him for about a month but that suits me just fine.. I'm not gonna let him stress me.

This blooming thrush is not clearing   It's soooo annoying! The cream just isn't doing nowt.. I can't take the pill in the box can i?

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Don't think so, have you tried eating and applying natural live yoghurt (I think thats what you do?)  
I'm sure you won't need 0-3's as NB generally go up to about 9lb, but there just seems to be such varience between sizes in shops but then again there is in adults, so why would babies be any different?  
I'm about to go out for a walk as the sun is out - but I have done 3 loads of washing! How will be you be spending the rest of today? Shopping maybe


----------



## watn1

Me, Shopping... No NEVER   I actually haven't brought anything today bar done my food shopping online. I actually haen't got anything to buy.. How sad is that   Baby has everything he could possibly need & i'm too fat to want to buy myself nice things     I have also had to give up on wearing heels as my ankles keep swelling so thats me now for the next 11 weeks or so.. & then i'll just be trying to loose all the baby weight and then hopefully I can buy myself nice things for crimbo   I'm actually dreading crimbo for the little one.. How hard is it going to be not to spoil him   We have been spending £200 each on DP's kids the last 2 years which reduced dramatically from the previous 2 years  So Baby K will have the same, He's defo having one of those colourful snails from M&P's that talk when you press their ear's.. They are sooo cute! 

Also, Yep.. tried the yoghurt.. Helps for a couple of minutes.. the best thing by far at the moment is the shower head   Turned on cold and then leaving the area dry on its own this kind of helps.. It helped loads at 3am anyway.


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
nicole hun if you got it on paper you can drink RLT then im sure you can  lol im going back 10yrs when i was told about it an ive drank it with my last 3 an all were early  sorry to hear your having trouble with thrush  i hate that an dreadsing it when i do get it 
sal sorry to hear your having trouble with your teen  i know wat its like my dd 15 going on 21 talks to me ,like ****e an got no respect for me most of the time   oh ( glad you told me about your friends waist  lol it made me feel a lil better 
natalie  
hayley i hope your all ok 
thought id show you my new bump pic








big hug to everyone


----------



## watn1

WOW Vikki - Check you out, Your are blooming just lovely. That top is nice too  

Hayley - How was DP last night coming in? Was he a good boy?

It's such a lovely day today.. Woke up to the swans and their little babies making a racket on the canal outside our window.. I don't mind when it's the swans as the are cute   

P.s Anyone heard from Jade... Just been & checked on her ticker & she only has 5 days to go


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole,
He came in at 1.45 and was no where near as bad as I was expecting - thank god! He came and sat with me while I fed G as he wke for a feed and he went on about how much he loved us both and how amazing I was when in labour  !

It looks nice here too, will have to get out for a walk today - you got any nice plans?

Has Jade really only got 5 days left?  I had a feeling Remy would come a little bit early, so I wonder if she's had her?


Vikki,
Lovely picture - great bump! Those twinnies will certainly be making their mummy waddle soon


----------



## watn1

Aaah fair play to him Hayley - Don't you just love the ' I love you ' Drunken speak? I had one too last night as we went to a friends and DP had a few beers  .

Also, Yep just stalked back to a post of Jade's and it say's 5 days.   I wonder too if she's had her   

Not got any plans yet.. Other then just about to take the dog's for a walk before it gets too hot for them, then I think i'll go to my mums as DP is going out with his youngest to play football.


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all 

Its a beautiful day today. I have got my washing out already   Im waiting for that lazy lot to get up coz im not stopping in all day. Picnic by the river i think and feed the ducks. Got all my hangin baskets done yesterday and they look great. Almost finished now  

Vikki you look stunning hun   I wish my bump looked that good   

Nicole i cant wear heals when im not pregnant never mind when i am   

Lou how is georgia doing? I love seeing your pics on ** hun

Hayley how is G ? your pics are lovely too. I love his hair  

How is everyone else?? Well ringing the clinic tomorrow    Im booking for september coz i have a party to go to on the 18th July and i can then just consentrate on getting fit and eating the right things.
Its been that long ( or feels it ) since my last tx i cant remember when you start to d-reg??


----------



## watn1

Morning Sally, Picnic sounds lovely.. we have strawberry's in our hanging baskets.  

I think clinics stat Dr-ing at different times but I know i was on Day 21 after bleed but I think Nat was on Day 2/3 of bleed


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh thank for that hun i remember now. I know on my first i d-regged for 21 days and second time i started on cd21. I can roughly work out dates. I am almost sure its strawberries that set off freya's eczema


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - I think I started on day 21 too!


----------



## vikki75

hello chicks 
well just letting you know i spoke to jade she hasnt had bubba yet but is getting very uncomfortable bless her but she sed as soon as remyon her way she`ll tx me  
thanks for all the nice comments about my bump  
sal good luck hun with the tx  
kelly hun hows you ??
question ..." when did you girlies see your baby/s kick??" i seen a couple of times but not all the time   can feel little digs now an then 
well enjoy the sunshine while it lasts xxx 
big hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## veng

hello ladys  
ive been at a friends she had a little girl friday at 1.47 she's sooo cute and tiny 

Vikki i feel peanut too  sat morning was the first time Craig could feel it  move


----------



## sallyanne1

aww veng how sweet. dh could never feel lily, he could see but not feel but freya he could  

Omg i love ********. One of my dd's is 13 next month and i wanted a laptop for her. Been looking on ebay then someone off here who is on my ** put on her status that she was sellin a punk laptop £100. She lives near me too and got her dh to drop it off. Its fantastic   Looks brand new and i want it coz its better than mine    dd is gonna be well chuffed woohoo. Thanks wendy


----------



## veng

thats great sally good deal 

heres a picture of me my friends baby and my Phoebe


----------



## sallyanne1

Awwww and isnt pheobe beautiful and not looking so bad ya self madam   Oh and that was meant to be PINK laptop  

Well my eldest dd got me a bottle of wine for being mean to me and i had a bit left in my glass on the table outside when i came in to chenck ** and went back out to find freya laughing at me glass in hand    Little bugger    Luckily it was lambrini so not strong wine. I said your not funny and got a little cheeky giggle off her   Oh boy i think i got trouble now god help me in 14 yrs time


----------



## veng

thanks sally i just feel chubby all the time 

freya sounds just like Phoebe very cheeky


----------



## sallyanne1

Chubby......... Where      You dont even look pregnant lol. Freya is now asleep thank god. Boy she has had it on her   Singin, dancin, grabbin my hand and callin me a good girl....... Lesson umber 1. dont leave alcohol on a table when a baby can climb on the chair!


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning Egg Share Bumps and Babes

Glad that you're all well, there's some really good bump pics now isn't there...

Natalie   thinking of you sweetheart x


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies 
  really upset had a big relationship break down last night , an now know ill be going alone with everything! best thing is i never done a thing ! all i did was help peeps out an how do you get repaid 
!! slapped in the face thats how , you think you know people but you dont even though you think your SOO close too them an nothing could ever come in between but when your fighting a losing corner !!   
so looks like ill be a single mum an believe a lessoned learned hard !! its amazing how 1 min your on top of the world then some one sweeps it from underneath you   
im lost an dont know wat to do for the best but i feel betrayed so badly   just writing this im in floods of tears an i even smoked a *** I know i shouldnt of but im at my ends with it all xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh vikki        It your relationship not repairable? Sometimes things are said in the heat of the moment but not meant hunni     Either way you are gonna be a fab mummy


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki  
Whats happened?  I hope you're wrong and you don't end up alone and like Sally said could things of been said in the heat of the moment?  Aww hun - this sort of stress isn't good for you when carrying twins, try to take it easy - who's been flipping causing your this sort of grief?


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki....


----------



## vikki75

thanks natalie hug coming right back at ya  xx 
girls i pm`d as i didnt want to write it on here x


----------



## sallyanne1

I have rang the clinic     I have to wait for the ES co-ordinator to ring me back wednesday but they have all my details now so i should roughly start 29th september as they do a day 21 start   Its gonna fly by


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats fab Sally! Good luck sweetie, we maybe cycle buddies!

Natalie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

just saying a little hello as i dont come on much anymore   had become quite obsessed with ttc so not really ttc at the min.moving next month and using te cash we have on that.i got some extra from tax credits and thought of moving.we could have gone for tx but maybe something to look forward to in the near future   

sally-ooooh lucky you girl   tx not that far away  how can you book for that far forward anywaywhen ive rang up they book you in pretty much straight away 

sky-still thinking of you lovey    and as for doing tx soon i wish you lots of luck   when we had a mc in the aug07 we had tx in dec07 and look where it got us.it will be alittle hard right now but youll get there in the end  

veng-erm lovey you aint chubby   for a start youre pg and dont even look like you are in the pic.you must be having a really neat bump hidden there  

vikki-oh big hugs   like sally said things can be said at the wrong time and all hell breaks lose.did anything really bad happen?

jag-hows it all goinggetting any sleep

watn-hows it all going for youhow you taking the heat??  i hated the heat last yr  

beachg-hello  

~nic~-hows it going??cant believe how far gone you are already


----------



## sallyanne1

Natalie it would be great if we were cycle buddies hun    Im awful when on tx so be nice to moan at someone who knows what im going through  

W4M my clinic are great i can book when ever i want. It will give them chance to match me and get dh's bloods done again. Fingers crossed i will be pregnant by lily's 6th birthday   If not i should be in my 2ww so will take my mind off it


----------



## wishing4miracle

sally-you got your hands full then   how old are your kiddies


----------



## sallyanne1

Laura is 15, Bethany 12 ( 13 next month ) , Joshua 10, Lily 5 and Freya 14 months


----------



## watn1

Vik's     Sweetie, I hope your relationship is fixable hun.. But like Hayley said, Try and not get too stressed and stay away from those ciggy's     Also, On the subject of movements I started to feel him about 18 weeks and then it stopped for a bit.. I used to drink a fizzy drink and lay flat and i'd feel him a little.. From about 24 weeks other people could feel him too.. Now, he just doesn't sit still  

Sally - Great news about your TX, Was gonna say you and Nat will be cycle buddies.. That will be nice  

Hayley - How you doing? How is your infection? Getting better I hope   Is George happier now he's found some regularity with his feeding.

Nat - Hope your OK. x

Veng - Where's the chubs?   But I know what you mean.. My belly just felt like I was putting on a few extra pounds and never quite turned into a 'bump' untill about 20 weeks. Great that you are feeling some movements too  

WFM - I'm good thank you hun.. The heat actually isn't bothering me, Which is weird! It's bothering me more that the babies nursery is 26 degrees most days and I just don't know what to do to cool it down.. But I guess at the end of Aug the haet will be wearing off, So I should just chill my beans.. Baby seems happy as Larry too so thats all good. Sorry you haven't had much luck TTC so far but now your not 'actively' trying it will probably happen.

My friend last night told us she is pregnant.. They have been trying for about a year and kind of gave up.. They all went out on a Lionel Richie tribute night last month and obviously the free champagne & sexy music worked for them..   She's worked herself out to be nearly 5 weeks so when their baby comes baby K will be 6 months. Mental


----------



## Hopeful J

Hi Ladies 

Sneaking in for a post while my niece is distracted - she likes to lounge all over me making any kind of typing impossible!!!!


Nat a million   to you my darling i'm so sorry i didnt get on here sooner   i'm just so sorry hun and hope you'll be going again when you're ready xxxx

Viks are you ok sweets? call me if he needs a beat down - i'm just about ready to whoop some ass!!! 

Hayley, Nic, *Nic*, Sally, Veng, Kells, W4M, Katie and anyone else i missed 

No sign of Remy yet    am getting the right ump as i see people on the 3rd tri board are queue jumping (i should be 3rd on the list now   ) but my lil girl is showing NO signs of coming anytime soon   My fingers are so swollen they feel like they need to pop and sleeping is HELL. 

Got to stop moaning tho or she'll make me wait even longer - going to waddle up to the town centre with my mum in a min, hopefully the walking may encourage her. 

Be back to check on you after my walk girls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade      Dont worry hun she will come soon   I bet the heat has been awful for you hunni    Hope you walk helps


----------



## wishing4miracle

sally-  how do you cope   you must be busy non stop   

hopeful-erm i think sunday will be your day lovey   

watn1-ah thats good then   the heat was near killing me last yr.was house bound,in pain and couldnt hardly walk anywhere


----------



## beachgirl

Vicki-   sorry to hear that things are difficult at the moment, hope that you can either salvage your relationship or are able to work things out amicably, here if you want to talk


----------



## KellyG

Awww Vikki whats happened babe? I hope u can sort things out huniii

Jade Where the f u been woman!!

Nicole my babies didnt sleep very well last night, u will be glad to hear  

Sally Start on the 28th thats my bday

Hayley Im soooooooooo gonna post ur gift 2moro    

Natalie How u doing babes??

Yo to everyone ive missed mwah xxx


----------



## veng

OMG Vikki whats happended   is it justthe stress and worry of being parents??i hope your ok you must look after your self and them babys 

Nat and Sally thats would be great if you were cycle buddys  

Hi Kelly and Hayley,Lou  i bet your babys are growing nicely  

Jade hope your little girl arrives soon 

Hi Nicole yeah i think i just look chubby and not pregnant  hubby didnt help when saying i just look like ive eaten too many cakes men!

Hi W4M,Nic ,BGirl


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all just a quick one sorry no personals will pop back on tomorrow for that been busy long story but BIL has a new fancy bit and we have been caught up in the middle of his affair!!!!  Georgia is good though which is the main thing, hope your all well sending bigs   and promise will be back tomorrow with personals xxxx


----------



## veng

20 weeks today 








heres my bump


----------



## vikki75

hi girls thanks for the   xxxx
had a long talk yesterday night with him an he sed he was so sorry an he`d fu**ed up big time , still want me to be with him an loves me , so we making a go of it , but i wont be worrying about his fam or anything else anymore !! just me the kids an dp   balls to everything else! lol
sally good luck with the tx hun hope it all goes your way sweetie  
veng your so luck to have a ikkle  ikkle bump hun  
clinic need me to sign some papers about our frozen ice babies dont know wat to do freeze them for another yr or thaw them to let them perish  but then i worry wat happens if something hsappens to this pregnance  i wont have nothing to fall back on if i thaw them now so i guess ill keep them in case  
im finding it hard to walk at the mo   my spd is bad  an just started decorating the bedroom so im now sleeping down stairs lol on my bed i put up in the dining room  
babies i swear they take it in turn to wiggle about   if i lay on my left the baby on the bottom left side i can feel more if i turn over i got the other one wiggling   i like to feel them though its wicked , only thing that is annoying is when i feel it sort of in my lower back near my bowel   anyway im just gonna go rest for a while b4 going to get the lil ones from school xxxxx
jade   nice to see you hun xxxxx


----------



## watn1

hi ladies,
    Just a quick one. I'm just waiting for DP to come home from work as i'm off to the hossy   A couple of hours ago I felt a 'woosh' which when I went to check there was nothing there.. Just water (not pee, I smelt it  ) then about half hour later same thing again.. I called the MW who told me to pop a pad on and wait and see what happens so I did, Then felt another woosh and sadly it's blood (quite a bit) She didn't seem to worried and said my trush might of caused a infection or something and is causing my waters to leak from somewhere. I'm not feeling any pain.  I've been waiting for him to move for the past hour or so since calling them but he's not playing ball   I'm not concerned as I've listened to his HB and it's fine and he is fairly quiet on the activity front in the afternoons anyway untill about 6pm, then again about 10pm. I'm calm   He's ok i'm sure.  

Veng - Aaaah check you out.. M bump appear overnight and I didn't look PG for a little while.x

Vikki - Great news hun.. You concentrate on your family   thats the most important thing.


----------



## veng

i agree with Nicole Vikki You concentrate on your family  i don't think we have much trouble with family's because we have to keep moving so its just US ,
Peanuts a right little mover today my oldest daughter felt peanut 
Nicole how stress full make sure you get it checked Hun i would be stressing big time let us know how you get on


----------



## vikki75

thanks girls  
NICOLE  good that your staying calm but still i`d want it throughly checked out !!   but i wish you luck an hope its nothing to bad   ill be thinking of you xx
veng its nice when they move but no one s felt it yet seen it once though an dp couldnt believe it lol its mad though i havent caught them since x


----------



## beachgirl

Nicole     thinking of you, keep us posted with how you get on x


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole hunni try not to worry. Your waters have a funny smell   Im sure everything will be fine sweety but glad you gettin checked out      

Veng what bump     I was huge my 20weeks lmao 

I have had new tattoo's done today. I ahve had 1 on each wrist its a broken love heart with mine n dh's name in it   Didnt half hurt a bit though


----------



## beachgirl

Just wondered if any of you could help with this post regarding forms?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197725.0


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies... Just got home   I have a slight leak from my hind waters (didn't know you have front & back)   I have to go back tomorrow for a scan to check to see if the baby has enough water but they were more then happy with his trace and he was moving constantly while I was being monitored so i'm happy   Dr said if he didn't have enough water he would be getting disstressed when moving but he seems happy enough. Cervix is fully closed so that is all good. He can't be thinking of coming out now.. It's too soon... From 37 weeks he can do as he pleases   I had a full internal and I never thought i'd say this but the silver thing they put up you and wind up was very nice as it was freezing cold  

xxx


----------



## veng

so glad everything went well Nicole did they give you anything for your thrush?


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Sooooo pleased all went well for you 

Vikki - Sorry I was meaning to reply to your pm, but G has pretty much been non stop feeding for the last couple of days and I haven't had chance to do much at all - but really pleased you and dp have managed to sort things out, you must be so relieved! 

Veng - So not chubby   

Sal - I just see your tat pics on ** - very nice 

Lou - Can you remember the name of that website where you got those butterfly wall transfers from, I want to get G the safari silhouettes I saw on there but can't remember the site?  Hope you and Georgia are good 

W4M - Love the pics of the boys on their tickers - very handsome 

Kelly - Hey hun, did you get a tat done too? 

Jade - Sorry  I missed you, I hope Remy puts in an appearance soon  

Nat -  

EM, BG


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole sounds like the bag of water at the back of the neck hun      It can replenish so im sure he will stop in there for a while yet  

My friend is going for a scan tomorrow and is 38+3 ( or will be tomorrow ) and i told her she wont be out without her baby   Her waters were on the low side last scan. She had her last baby at 30weeks after her waters ent at 26 weeks so least she has to to full term this time


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just nipping in to send a group hug to you all

Nic, you didnt half make me chuckle (and bring back memories) both Beachgirl and Sally will prob remember that i had a similar thing happen to me (hind waters leaking) when i was about 25 wks, that said Z then had to be evicted (induced) at 38 wks     boys are such a tease!

Cooking dinner so will try pop back later

Em


----------



## beachgirl

Nicole   so glad that everything went ok x


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Hey chicken, How are you hun? how's the infection?

Heffa - Oh thanks for that, Good to know he will be able to stay put for a little while yet.. Funnily enough as eager I am to meet him I freaked right out when they mentioned the possibility of delivery if all my waters had gone & if trush has caused a infection.. I'm not ready for a baby yet  

Sal - Thanks hun, He did say something about it can refill and keep going so I just have to keep a eye out.

Veng - I got some funky cream from my GP.. It stings like hell though   Can't remember wht its called but I think it's some kind of fungus cream as on the back it goes on about applying to feet   Wonder if it will repair my hard skin   Sorry goss I know!

While I was there i weighed myself.. Kind of wish I hadn't! I've put on just over a stone 15.4lb's   I know the baby has got to be weight 3.5lb's now so maybe it's not so bad   I don't feel i've put weight on anywhere else but now i'm doubting


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole oh how exciting......  keep us posted and feet up now, have they given you something for your thrush?  I had it when pregnant and they gave me a pessary which got rid straight away.

Hayley I can't remember the place I got my transfers from but will have a good think and hopefully I might remember x

Vikki hope your ok now hun

Veng woohooo 20weeks half way now hun very neat bump pic xx

Sally hope you and Freya are good, new tattoos I want another one might have Georgia's name and DOB on my foot....

Kelly hope you and the twins are good, I saw they are growing well on **.

Natalie hope your ok hun  

I think thats everyone....  Oh Georgia wont settle she is upstairs but crying going to leave her another few mins then go up....


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou its really funny coz freya can sleep fine down here until i go to bed and take her with me and stays in her cot all nite. But if i take her up when she is asleep and leave her she is awake in 5 mins   I bring her down and she goes back off   Im sure she sleeps with 1 eye open  

Got up to dh comig in from work and he has broken his motorbike   He caught the gear selector on the gate coming in and broke it   He did the same to his last bike so you would have thought that he would have learnt his lesson really   
And my arms are black and blue   My right arm is worst and quite sore   Oh well give it a few days im sure they will be fine


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Please, please remember, I have my heart set on them (no pressure )


Nicole - My scar looks fine from the outside and is much better thanks, but I'm still bleeding red blood which I think is a sign that its not healed properly inside - I have finished my tablets too but have HV coming this morning so will mention it to her!  
I put on 2stone in total in my pregnancy and have lost 1.5 of it and everyone told me I hadn't put any weight on anywhere, but they all LIED!!! I tried to put on a pair of my old bigger jeans and linen trousers and never mind my stomach they didn't fit across my hips and thighs - so I know where most of that half stone is hiding 
I bet it was a bit of worry thinking he could come this early, make sure you take everything nice and easy now! 


Sal - Frey a sounds like a right pickle with her sleeping, these bubbas are much more switched on then we think!


Kelly, Vikki, Jade, Em, Veng, BG, W4M, Nat  


I'm flipping knackerd, G pretty much fed all of last night as well as yesterday, I got two 1 hour breaks from feeding, changing and settling him - Breast feeding is so damn hard!!!  He is having a little sleep now after feeding for one hour earlier so I'm making the most of it with a cup of tea and a catch up on here!
Well HV is coming to do another weigh in, so I'm hoping after his non stop feeding he has put on a decent amount and we are closer to being back to birth weight!

Take care all xx


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Glad your scar is getting better   Well done on perservering (sp?) with the breast feeding it sounds like it is really hard work.. Will all be worth it though when HV comes and says he's put on some weight   You could always read back through everyone of lou's posts to find the transfers   I might of saved it in my favourites (i'll check)

Lou - Hope you and Georgia are OK. 

Sally - Men never learn.. Dur.x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley i take my hat off to you for bf'ing i gave up after 10days it was just too hard.  Typing one handed G slept from 9pm last night till 4am then woke at 8.15am good girl hey...

Hayley i am thinking.....

Nicole anymore news hun?

Sally i agree they sleep with one eye open....

Hi to everyone else


----------



## watn1

Lou - Wow thats great going with her sleep. You must feel great today   Got my scan later this afternoon at 3:15 so will find out more then. He's doing his usual monkey routine this morning and hasn't sat still since I woke at 8:30 so he's OK   

I'm having trouble sleeping though... I just cannot get comfy.. Mark is in the way   Everytime I turn it waes me up as I can feel the baby flopping from one side to the other  

Sal - What are yor bruises from? What yo been upto?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad baby is moving lots always reassuring yes G is doing well she is asleep again now going food shopping shortly so wil pop back later for news xxx


----------



## Just a girl

George has passed his birth weight of 6lb15.5oz, as of today he is 7lb3oz   (he was 6lb9.5oz last weds) - I'm so happy!


Nicole - Enjoy your scan hun, good luck with the sleep, I had a horrendous time from about 30weeks but it did sort itself out after a few weeks - my issue was my restless feet, drove me crazy!


----------



## veng

sounds like kellys,Lou,Hayleys little ones are putting weight on nicely 
they all look so cute i can't wait till have peanut


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley fab news on George's weight gain bless there will be no stopping him now he'll be outgrowing his clothes b4 u realise.

Veng peanut will be here soon hun...


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole i got mine and dh's names tattoo'd on me and i bruise really easy  

I got a call from clinic. Im going on the short protocol   I start the pill in August woohoo


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats fab Sally!!! SP how comes that? I thought you respond really well?? I wont be starting the pill until September, so a bit behind you.

Love to all
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi All,
  Scan went OK. They are not concerned as his fluid is 'average' so thats not too bad. If they are not concerned then I have no need to be   Chubby K weighs approx 4lb   which is really great. They could not measure his head as it was all the way down in my pelvis and fully engaged.. is that bad? Is he meant to be this early? I thought he had as i've been feeling quite a lot of pressure for the last couple of days.

Hayley - Great news about G's weight.. You must be thrilled. As for yourself 6lb's will be easy enough for you to get rid of.. It's just the thought of it though I bet  

Sally - Great news about tx.. I was on SP too


----------



## sallyanne1

Natalie i got 20 eggs last time on SP so they said i could do that 1 again   Give me a better chance coz me and dh dont make very good embies  

Nicole loads of room for him to jump in and out of your pelvis yet hun so not to worry  

My friend had her scan today and they are inducing her tomorrow    Although they gave her a sweep while she was there and that set me off with freya so she may go in nite    im so excited but sad coz if she went over i would have been her birth partner


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole fully engaged so your little one could be here anytime then so feet up hun....

Sally and Natalie excellent news to be starting tx soon


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - ooh fully engaged already , i know second time mums can engage early on but asn't sure about first timers  

Lou - any progress on the website name  how was your nights sleep?

Sal - any news on your friend, did the sweep kick things off?

Nat - hey hun - how you doing?

Veng - how long till we find out if peanut is pink or blue?

Vikki - hope you and dp are ok and he's making it up to you big time!

Kelly - hey you! hows wales this fine sunny day?

Em, BG hope you busy modding ladies are ok? 

I had yet again about 2 hours sleep last night and after the same the night before - i'm really feeling it! Also have developed a nice chesty cough since yesterday!!!!  I am expressing milk off and storing it as i'm gonna get dp to do some bottle feeds this wekend so i can have the luxury of at least 5 hours sleep - lets hope g likes the bottle!!!  xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning ESB&B

Yes. I'm fine, just off out to look after my friends little one for the day then got a mad evening as need to pack and have pedicure as we're off to the Lakes tomorrow..hope you're all well x


----------



## Just a girl

Have a fab time, how long you going for? looks like you got nice weather


----------



## vikki75

morning hunnies  
nicole hun glad everything is ok with the scan   wow 4lb already   
me an dp are cool now just now im getting **** from MY family !! its a long story an embarrasing really, my sister is with my kids dad! an shes pg with his baby i know "wonder why i talk to her!!" but i always sed an always will i wont be where he is! an its my mums 60th an shes having a party but my sisters decided shes taking him so there was a big row an to cut a long story short im not going cos my families loyalties are up there **** an twisted so now i miss out on the family get togethers cos of that pr**K but hey ho the only family im bothering with at all now is me an my kids!! 
Getting worried tthuogh with all the stress ive had lately would it affect my babies 
hayley so glad G put on weight  
natalie how ya doing?
lou hope your ok 
beachgirl have a good time x
sally gr8 news about the tx  
an a big hug for anyone i missed xxxxxx


----------



## veng

morning everyone

oh Vik poor you   sounds very messy 

i have my scan next tue  

Hayley sounds like you are doing a fab job with the BF im reading alot about BF as i would like to give it a go its sounds hard work


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - sounds complicated, shame you have to miss out though! 
I think your bubbas will be fine hun just try not to take anymore stress on , one of my BF's had a really stressful pg as her and her dp kept splitting up and having blazing rows, also had a house move to deal with - her lo was and is fine, she is a little ray of sunshine actually - very happy and sociable! xxx

Veng - it is hard work, and painfull to begin with , but its rewarding to know they're getting all they need from you , not sure how long i will do it for, really want to make it to 3 months at least but who knows, last night i think i could of happily of given him a bottle of formula as i was so tired  
ooooh so tues, i reckon a pink one but i always get it wrong lol xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki     So not fair on your kids hun    

Well i have been awake half the nite checkin my phone. I txt her first thing this morning and she had a show. I feel like the expectant father sittin by the phone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley can't think of that website will try again later, had a nightmare with Georgia last night she woke every 3 hrs but I did put her only in her cot so I think I might leave it until after we have been away and try again, then she threw up all her bottle this morning before baby start but good news is she now weighs 9lb13 bless she is just having a sleep but sounds like she is waking up and I have washing to get on the line so will pop back later xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I've found it hun http://www.littlebabycompany.com/prod_list.asp?catid=115&Name=Wall+Decals&offset=0

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Lou -    Yay, Thankyou so much - you're a star    

these are the ones i like http://www.littlebabycompany.com/prod_info.asp?prodid=598&catid=115

/links

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly,
Looks like you did make it to the post office   - Thankyou so much for Georges card and outfit    
Its so cool - I love those little all in one short suits       xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Aggggh im still pacing   They tried to break her waters at 1:30 but no waters so got her on the drip............ Oh why does it take so long lol. Everytime my phone rings or i get a txt im jumping on my phone


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Go camp up outside the hospital


----------



## sallyanne1

She has had her              Little Alexa 7lb 7oz with lots of dark hair and soooo pretty     I was crying    I feel so proud that i was the first 1 daddy rang and used the last of his credit sendin me a pic


----------



## Just a girl

ahhh sal, bless you


----------



## watn1

Morning All, 
  Been up since silly 'clock this morning.. Not really feeling too great   Got bad heartburn which has been coming and going all night.. & even though i'm taking these iron tablets they are having the opposite effect of constapation  

Hayley - Hope G like's the bottles.. I am sure he will be fine. You do need to try and get some rest when you can, So expressing with DP bottle feeding will be grand and no doubt great for your DP. Loving the stickers.. They are very cute! Loving your pic's on ** BTW  

Vikki - WOW! Complicated isn't the word hey? Just try and frget about everyone else at the moment your job at the minute is to look after yourself and your kiddies. Don't let them stress you I am sure you have million other things to occupy your mind such as shopping for the babies making lists and prepairing etc.. Just chill   Stress isn't the best in pregnancy but I have had my fair share.. I have dealt with it but just letting it go over my head and making sure baby Baby K is my 1 and only priority even over DP unfortunatly but thats just tuff   I'll do anything to make sure he gets here safely.  

Lou - Aaaah Dam it hey! At least you got 1 nights sleep  

kelly - Hope your twinnies sleepless night was a one off.. they seemed to be doing so well   How are they anyway? Bet they are getting big and time is just flying by hey?

Sally - wooHoo for your friend.. How exciting.   getting all broody I see from **   Won't be long before your at it all again  

Anynews on Jade yet? She has 1 day untill due date   Bless her!

Veng - Ooooh Scan is not too far then.. I am predicting a boy


----------



## veng

morning Lady's yeppie its Friday 

so is it Jades due date today? if it is i hope your little girls comes today 

Nicole i hope you feel better soon Ive not had  heartburn yet 

anyone have any nice plans for the weekend?i should get peanuts cot delivered sat so hoping to finish the bed room


i was so mad lastnight but i think i will try and carm down and go visit my mum today .my ex the girls so called dad has commented on Sophies ** saying love you baby i know it should not bother me but it does  i felt like posting oh you love her were was her fecking birthday card or gift when you got something for Phoebe and not her and funny how you will not pay a penny for them Gr i could go on sorry for the rant Lady's i will go chill


----------



## Just a girl

Ahh Veng    
Think that would of wound me up too, he's doing the big old look at me I'm a great dad in public - must be frustrating! But your girls will realise that its you and your dp that provide for them!  


Nicole
Sorry your feeling rubbish hun   , are you taking gaviscon for your heartburn?
DP tried the bottle last night and he guzzled it down, unfortunately I hadn't managed to express much but at least we know he will take it from a bottle!  I think I'm going to get some formula today and maybe be give it to him as his last fed before bed - not sure though!

Poor baby G has a cold, can't believe it, he's not even 4 weeks!  Hes well snuffly and as result hardly fed at all last night - only woke twice and barely took anything just wanted a cuddle before being settled  back to his moses basket!


----------



## KellyG

Morning ladies

Nicole the bubas are teething, thats y they werent able to settle properly, i can see white on both of their gums, bless them.
Are you off work today? Get some rest babes, as for the heartburn, down some milk  

Hayley I did get the smiley pic, but its a bit blurred   Try baby vicks for George, he may not have a cold, just the snuffles as most sections babies do get this, plus they breathe through their nose. Phoebe still has the snuffles, but i do lve it when she sneezes  

Veng ex's are [email protected] when it comes to kids im ****** off with josh's dad too hun.

Josh has inset day today so my SIL is having the babies and me and Josh are having a mother and son day, gonna buy him new trainers and some clothes, hes excited and keeps telling me to hurry and get dressed awww 

Have a nice weekend ladies mwah xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly
I never knew that about section babies - and he does sneeze a lot, always has! 
Enjoy your shopping trip - I bet you get conned into buying him masses


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I remember Georgia being really snuffly and I even sat up all night one night as I thought she was struggling to breath the HV told me it would just be mucus that needed to clear and to prop up the moses basket which I did but didn't help that much to be honest she is still sniffly sometimes now I think she may have hayfever like me (hope not)  hope George is ok soon hun  

Oh yes did you order your wall art stickers?

Nicole hope you have had chance to get some rest today hun  

Kelly enjoy the shopping trip...

Veng and breath...  Men are such w*****rs sometimes, try and chill today although you must be so angry...

Vikki hope your ok hun with those twins....

Ah yes Jade is it your due date today, hope your ok and have that baby soon xxx


----------



## Just a girl

I gave Jade a text today and she had been to the hospital as they were worried about Remy's size but all is well and they think she is about 7lb, she sounds fed up bless her

Lou - not yer, waiting till payday


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley you shouldnt use baby vicks unill 3 months + hun. Freya was the same. As Lou said prop up the moses basket hun so head is lifted a bit.

Veng I dont even talk to my ex and he has nothing to do with the kids. Yet their uncle is on ** and added them   

Kelly cant believe bubs are teething already   

Hope all is well with jade     

Nicole hairy baby    I never ever suffered in anyof mine and all mine were bald until i had freya and i got it mild and she had loads of hair   Mind you she soon lost it all   

Im so tired just got my tea coz been at my mums new flat painting her bedroom and kitchen   Oh well done now 
xxxx


----------



## watn1

Hola chicken's  

Sal - Aaah so nice of you t be painting for your mummy  

Hayley - Did you go with the formular?

Good news that Jade is OK/... bet she is getting fed up now.

I've rested quite a lot today & Heart Burn eased away this morning. baby is going mental tonight, He won't sit still.. Think i am experiencing BH's tonight.. They are not hurting but a tad uncomfy... All at the top of my bump


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Ahh you good daughter you! 
Cheers about the baby vicks, he does seems to be worse at night so i will go with yours and lou's suggestion and prop the basket up tonight! 


Nicole - no didn't get any formula in the end but i expressed enough off that i went to bed at 10.30 and DP stayed up till 3am and gave him 2 bottles, so i didn't need to get up till 5am to do a feed - bliss!!!  I'm lucky that DP is the night owl where as I'm the early bird.  I'm expressing more as I type as I have a night out coming up on the 4th July (a bit torn though as its my brothers leaving do and 2 friends bdays, gonna have to try to do both) so I'm gonna freeze a load and hopefully I'll get to have a hangover too the next day without needing to do a feed as lets face it I'm gonna be hammered after a couple of vodka's - haven't drunk since last July !
Are you still a coca-cola fiend? as that isn't good for h-burn, also spicy foods can aggravate it 


Its pouring with rain today , was gonna get out for a nice walk but looks like that won't be happening - have a good weekend all


----------



## watn1

Morning 

Sorry all for my lack of personals in my post last night.. I was really pooped! Just read it and I obviously couldn't even be bothered to ue the cap's lock or anything 

I've stopped the cola guzzling.. Well I do treat myself to a can every now & again but I don't drink it everyday like I used to. Bet you feel great this morning then  I have actually had a great sleep to.. I didn't get up once for a wee.. I can't believe it, I must of been really tired as i slept from 11:30 untill just now 

Your only gonna need a couple of vodka's  Infact you'd be better just sniffing the bottle.. hehe! I said the first time I go back out and have a drink i'll ease myself in with some alco pop's and be like a teenager sipping away.. I doubt it though like you i'll be stright onto the hardcore stuff  2 glasses of wine i'll be out for the count. Didn't know you can freeze breast milk  I learn something new everyday with all this baby stuff.. Gotta love the Tinternet  I've also mentally made a note that the snuffles are usual and to prop the cot (thanks girls)  Do you use a manual pump or a electric one for expressing? Does it take forever?

Got my FREE 4D scan this afternoon


----------



## Just a girl

Hey hun
How exciting! How many scans will you of had by the end of your pregnancy - its surely a record ? 
Yay for your decent nights sleep , after my section I had to have a wee bag lol and I remember thinking it was great not having to get up for a wee for 24hours, its such a strange feeling as I was so thirsty and drinking gallons of water in hospital but you don't feel your wee draining away!

My friend lent me an electric expresser and its a god send, i'm sure a manual one would take forever, but the elec ones are so expensive, the one i've been lent is a single one and cost £60.00!  
How long it takes depends on how full your boobs are, but this morning because I hadn't fed him all night I pumped off milk from the one side (as he was having the other) and I got 100mls (aprox 3fl oz) in about 10mins which was quite quick but its can take me sometimes 20mins to get half of that?  I think as time goes on and hes taking more at each feed I will be able to get more off and it will be quicker - your boobs supply the milk to the demand of your baby - clever stuff!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Hayley sounds like you have the bf'ing well under control wish I could have continued sometimes but hey ho it was not meant to be for me hey.

Nicole yeah sounds like you are well rested hun, probably your body preparing you for the birth getting all the rest it can etc.  The first time I went out after Georgia god was I drunk and felt ill for 2 days afterwards  

We had lots of rain overnight but its dry now, DH is working today so I am off to my Mum's for lunch, Georgia seems more herself today since she was really sick Thursday morning she has been off colour but she is chatty and all smiles this morning so whatever it was has obviously passed, bless she has her first jabs Tuesday dreading the after effects for her, have a feeling I will be   alot that day.


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Lou,
Don't feel bad for stopping BF'ing, I'll admit that it is such hard work, I had tears when feeding as it hurt so much when my nipples were cracked early on, I have also cried and felt worn out when I just haven't stopped feeding all day, so I can see why people give up - the thought has crossed my mind on more then one occasion!  I have just been really lucky that I had loads of support, as I was having daily visits off my MW for the first 2 weeks and I have had 2 home visits from the bf'ing councillor and she has phoned me a couple of times too -I'm sure it makes all the difference! 

Ahh poor you - first jabs, I'm sure it will be ahrder on you then her!    

I've also had hangovers in the past that have lasted 2 days, and I doubt this will be any different, I will just have to really pace myself - a glass of water for every vodka (yeah right until the vodka kicks in and I forget all about the water )   xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Veng

Found this link for you about bf'ing, not sure if you have already seen it as it was posted on another thread but I see you started a thread on what to expect - this is a pretty good explanation of it! I wish I had read it before hand! There is 6 pages but they are short to read!

http://www.breastfeed.com/articles/newborn-and-infant-months/straight-talk-about-real-babies-2694/

/links


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Not sure this is helpful or not but for the ladies with bumps who are planning to BF, maybe checkout homestart,

http://www.home-start.org.uk/findus/

If you can find a local branch many loan out electric breast pumps (free of charge) though there is sometimes a waiting list but if you contacted them with your EDD then they should be able to put your name down for a pump around that time

They also run assorted groups and the Breastfeeding support is a lovely way to gain support

Emxx

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole cant wait to see the pics hun  

Morning everyone else 
I bf ds until he was 14 months old. I must admit the only problem i had was remembering which side i had fed from so i got mastitis a couple of times  

Im really mad with dh     Ferya always goes to sleep between 7-8 yet last nite i got home she was wide awake. He said she had her bottle went to sleep but got woke up. So instead of getting her back off he let her get up so by 11:30 she was screaming coz she was over tired     Im really mad coz kids have told me while im out tonite his brother is coming over to play on the ps3 which means loads of noise and poor freya not getting her sleep    When my friends come over we are all quiet but you know what men are like. It makes me feel like stopping in to look after her myself but its my sisters birthday and im the 1 who arranged it all


----------



## watn1

Lou - Aaaah i love babies when they start all the smiling/cooing/story telling  i can't wait. I can however wait for the first jab's though  having said that I my friends baby when he was due his as she just couldn't do it.. She was outside crying and Joe didn't even bat a eyelid.. Bless him. It's raining here still Lou 

Hayley - it does seem like you well under control with all the BF'ing well blooming done  I'm still sticking to the i'm not doing it.. But you just never know what may happen at the time hey? I must of had about 10 scans so far... ooops! He loves showing off at everyone of them.. I'm confident the are not harming him in any way.... I hope!  I could happily hook myself upto one 24 hours of the day  Did you really have a pee bag? Is that what you have for a section? Must of been bliss not to get up for a pee.. Wonder if I could get one now? (only kidding)  I don't know what it is but there's just something I find really giggly about them.. I know it's stupid I just cannot help it. 

Sally - Men  i don't know whey we bother sometimes hey? me and DP had a 'todo' this morning (kids again) But i'm not rising to it  You go out tonight & have a blooming good time! let him deal with freya all night 

Veng - There are some breast pumps in the big argos sale if you are thinking of getting one, & also some fab nursery stuff really cheap I got a mama's and papa's play nest for half price.. Going to pick it up later  http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3484496/c_1/2%7Ccategory_root%7CNursery%7C12109130/c_2/3%7Ccat_12109130%7CPlaymats+and+gyms%7C12109205.htm?Price+Cut=1 
Anyway, I best shoot off.. I'll be back with my photo's later 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## sallyanne1

I have hid the remotes


----------



## veng

thanks ladys for the links  i realy want to give BF ago as this will be my last baby and with the girls i never even tryed  but that was along time ago i was 18 and 21 
i thought if i read alot of info i might not be so shocked as it does sound hard work well done hayley  

anyone know if i can use anything for  thrush? its realy itichy


----------



## watn1

Hi veng - I used the canasten cream but didn't take the pill.. That didn't clear it so went to my GP and all he gave me was some cream.. It's still not clearing it so I think I need to go back and get the pessary. Give your Dr's a call. I feel your pain  

Just got home from the scan... It was FAB. It wasn't as good as last time as he was so far down in my pelvis and I obviously haven't got as much fluid but it was still just as fab. He smiled as us too which was sooo cute! I have put the pic's on my ** and just trying to upload the DVD too which you can see him smile just at the 2 minute mark.

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=2015047&id=1001012813&l=8ac80b6c02 <Link to the pic's that start after his bedroom for this scan 

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Sal  
    love the hiding the remotes, I hid the controls to dp's xbox controller once when he had pee'd me off he he!  How was your night out?  Sore head this morning?


Nicole  
The pics from your scan are very nice, you must of been well pleased!   
My legs were numb for a while after the section from the anesthetic so you need a wee bag as you can't get up and your not allowed out of bed for nearly 24hours after it!  I saw those bargains in the argos sale too, you may be right to return your big swing as my friends son hated his so it was a real waste of money, but you just don't know until they're in it?


Veng
Hope you feel better soon 


My cough is driving me mad, its burning my chest and my throat really hurts too, I sound like Marge Simpsons sisters 
Baby G isn't as snuffly now though so that makes up for it   I've been up since 5am and I'm just waiting till 9am before I go wake Simon up with his first fathers day card and pressie!  Such bad timing really, I'm the one who went through well over 24hrs of labour, ended up needing a ecs, got cracked and sore nips from feeding yet he's the one who gets a present (I'm not bitter though  ) although he hasn't got anything major - where I'm not driving its so hard to get out and buy anything, he's got a collage photo mug with lots of pics of G on and some chocolate and I put Georges foot prints in his card!


----------



## sallyanne1

No sore head but i have a sore knee from fallin off a chair     I dont/cant drink vodka and my brother got me 2   Stupidly drank them and ended up flat on my back    It was very funny though and its a good job i dont get embarressed easy


----------



## Just a girl

Sal -  Love the old vodka bruises, I predict I'll have a few of them in a couple of weeks - when I go out for my brothers leaving for Australia party, little sod still owes me a Christmas and birthday present though!

Right *pregnant ladies*, been sorting out my clothes and I have 2 maternity tops to send to whoever wants them, one is brand new its a black and grey striped t-shirt with a Betty boop print on the front saying 'miracle in progress', it was bought as a present for me but in the wrong size, its a size 14-16! The other is a size 14 Dorothy perkins grey and black striped short sleeved t-shirt my friend gave me this but she barely wore it and because I never got massive, I didn't ever fit it properly to wear it! So free to a good home, can't be bothered to list them on ebay ! xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies.. Hope you are all well.. Just a flying visit as we're off to a friends for some drinks (well not me   ) 

Sal - Glad you had a good night hun.x

Hayley - We took the sweetpeace back today.. he really doesn't need 2 swings and 1 chair! Then my mum told me that my dad too has brought me another Starlite chair.. Told him to return it but he brought it on ebay ages ago so can't so i've put it back on (& on here) Glad G's sniffles are getting better.. I too was up at 5am   I have the restless feeling now, Nothing wrong with me I just couldn't sleep   Clothes are the wrong size for me although I am a 14 for soe reason Size 14 mat clothes are massive   on me.. Not complaining that I get to wear a size 12  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole  
I found dp's mat clothes quite big, I got a really nice pair of trousers in there in a size 10 and they never fitted me properly   
So if you don't sell the chair baby K will have a swing or a chair in every room in the house   Have a nice evening x


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
i woke up this morning at 6am with leg cramp it hurt   
i have my scan tomorrow at 2pm 

Hayley I'm in size 12 sorry Hun you might have to ebay 
hope you all had good weekends


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya girls 

Well i am 3 days overdue now and still NO sign of baby!!  she really doesnt want to come out - me and dp are most fed up   everything is ready so its literally just a waiting game now but she really is keeping us waiting. Back to midwife on friday to discusss induction etc
Midwife sent us for a scan friday as she was concerned i was only measuring 37 weeks - however after a scan they think Remy is 7lb 3oz - give or take an ounce either way - so at LEAST 6'3........not so small after all but doesnt have alot of fluid around her which is apparently normal. The little moo isnt even enngaged  

Any ideas on how to get this lil girl out ladies


Hope all are well - miss you lot loads i just cant get on much with a 4 year old hanging off me


----------



## veng

Hi Jade 
i hope Remy arrives soon my friend was told her baby was going to be 9lbs ,she was over due by 11 days and she was 7lbs 6


----------



## Hopeful J

Veng i really do hope she's on the smaller end of the scale!  

How's all with you hun?

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng cant wait to see scan pics hun     

Jade   Sorry no sign of bubs hun she is obviously comfy lol.   It is normal for fluid levels to drop at this stage hun  

Hayley how is G today    

Nicole i had a good nite from what i remember of it. The worst thing is when people tell you what you have done and you want to curl up and die     

Lou hope Georgia is ok hun.

Been to my mums new flat. Was gonna paint but have got a dead leg from all the dancing on saturday   So i cleaned out all the cupboards and wood work for her.
Just had to change freya coz i was watering the turf and she found it great fun to stand in front of the hose. Then she got hold of it and i thought i had turned it off but it was still dribbling     She had fun


----------



## veng

im good Jade looking forward to my scan tomorrow im hoping peanut will let us peek 

sally sounds like you had a fab night satnight  

a young boy from Sophie's school just knocked for her hes soooo tall    i don't think i like the idea of boys knocking for my daughter


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng get used to it coz it only gets worse


----------



## vikki75

hellllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooo ladies 
jadey bum your here!! wow  NO sign of girlie !! well for the help of engaging i was always told an i know this sounds stupid but stand with your back to a wall, slowly holding your craigs arm bend your legs an slide down the wall with your knees slowly opening away from each other, like squatting so then thats opening your pelvis   lol i wouldnt be able to do that lol as id snap lol cos im now walking around with a crutch!!! my SPD is so bad  
babies are moving around so much now an jay can see an feel it   its amazing but weird with 2 bubbas got 1 in my back the other all up front  
veng good luck with your scan hunnie  
big hug to all you girlies 
kelly need you on here for lots of twin bump advice   lol


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki    I had the form of spd ( cant remember the name  ) in my back with lily and had to have a brace and crutches  Poor you   Must feel very strange being kicked from all angles lol

I found a dress i want for next saturday http://www.littlewoodsdirect.com/rf/lxd/navigation/product.do?D=538946565&Ntt=538946565&Np=1&Dx=mode%2bmatchall&Ntx=mode%2bmatchall&N=0&Nty=1&i=0&Ntk=group_search&product=538946565&Nu=this_product&scuId=610452687&paymentOpt=29552672&qty=1&fcScuId=&personalise= What do you think?

/links


----------



## vikki75

sally that dress is banging girl   i love it !!!! spd is symphasis pubis dysfuntion dont know about the spelling lol i got it from my last 2-3 pg`s now its really bad hate it im in tears with it   the clicking of the front pubic bone is torture but its also very bad in my hips an they crack!!  just want the babies out when it gets like this ive still got ages yet roll on sunday ill be 20weeks yay


----------



## KellyG

Jade SEX baby doggy style   I would like a tx the minute u go into labour. Missed ya

Vikki im heeeeeeeeere babes u ok??

Ladies i have to dash have dinner on, josh homework, mason to feed, phoebe to change and a husband to please hehe loves ya xxxxxxxxx (the sun has gone to my head)


----------



## veng

im sooo mad  i ordered a Winnie pooh cot bed 2nd may was suppose to be delivered 16th may,14th June last sat ,they were to call me today saying to me this past Friday they were getting some in today to fix a delivery date guess what!!!
yep no call so i called and they don't have any looked for me all of Argos in UK have one and they have 55 people waiting for a delivery we fecking payed  
so I'm going to get my money back i was ranting a little then felt all emotional and could of cry ed  so said i will go in store and collect my money this week bye


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I really take my hat off to you hun for hanging in there with the bf'ing I remember the skin coming off my nipples and crying with the pain, some good sites coming up though maybe if I had more support I could have done better never mind though.  Hope your cough and chest are better

Sally bf'ing until 14mnths how good is that, did he come and help himself when he was older?  Love the dress hope it arrives in time hun.  You go girl hiding the remots did they realise?

Veng I was given the pessary and cream by the doc when I was pregnant for thrush but just check with your MW first

Nicole how are you hun, loves the pics on ******** very detailed hey, its funny because if I look at Georgia's 4d scan she loves the same...

Jade good to hear from you but a shame your still waiting it feels like forevere I bet, but your lo will be here very soon hun, can't wait    The only thing I can suggest is that the day before I had Georgia I didn't stop all day but whether it worked or not I don't know

Vikki fab that your babies are moving around so much hey sorry to hear your spd is bad but I guess its gonna be especially with twins hun

Kelly I don't know how you do it all hun hats off to you xxx

Well georgia slept from 10.30pm last night until 6.30am this morning hope its not a one off and she does it again tonight....


----------



## watn1

Lou - Wooo Hoo! Some well deserved sleep hey? I'm Ok thanks... Stsrting to feel a bit rough now though and the fact my iron levels have slipped are probably not helping but hopefully over the next 2 week the pills will work   I'm really pleased with the pic's I could see a difference in his face with more fat etc.. & he has most certainly got my high cheek bones & my lips (lucky bugger   ) I've had the one of him smiling enlarged and it's in a frame in the sitting room and it's just so nice to smile at when i'm feeling like I could pull him out myself for jabbing me in the rips/bladder etc   (it's starting to hurt now)

Hayley - How you are hun? Any plan's for the nice weather today? Are you out & about driving yet? 

Sal - BF'ing untill 14 months! WOW   Oooh that dress is nice.. What i'd give to fit into it   Have you thought about your next tx yet in respect of how many embryo's being transferred back to you?

Veng   Bummer about your cot hun.. I am sure you will find the same one somewhere else.. Good luck for today! I bet you are very excited.. I'm praying the baby give's you a peek  

Jade - Ooooh hun... I feel for you sweetie. I have no idea what you can try but i'll just be trying all the usual that are on the net... Housework, Sqats, sex (doggy style if thats what kel suggests lol) Hot curry's.. Long walks. I really hope she comes soon! COME ON REMI!!  

Kelly - You must have such a hectic lifestyle at the mo, But I bet you wouldn't change it for the world.. How much are the babies weighing now?

Vikki - Hope your well hun.. The movements are great hey? I can't imagine what it's gonna feel like later on in your pregnancy when you have 2 beating you up from the inside as I tell you baby K has one hell of a soccor kick on him! It takes my breath away when he kicks really hard.. It's often obviously to tell me to shut up!  

Anyhow, I'm off outside in the garden to paint my fence a little more.. Only gonna do a panel or 2   Figured if I keep doing little chores Baby K will stay in my pelvis and not try any tricks to move out


----------



## watn1

*Veng - *  There's a similar one in Mothercare to the one in Argos not quite the same but it's very nice it's a little more exspensive but if you put in promotion code AF9 at the checkout you will get 10% off plus if you buy it through www.kidstart.co.uk you will get another 5% off ontop, It works out near the same price. They also have a matching changing table and if you buy both together you can save £100 + the 10% off  xxx

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou

U take it easy Nicole right just feeding Georgia then off to the docs see ou later xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

veng

sorry to read about the runaround with the cot, we experienced similar infact i went in to have Z without the drawers arriving, luckily they did arrive, but we had to wait as the rest of his furniture was assembled and matching

As Nic has said Mothercare do a lovely Winnie the Pooh Cotbed as do babierus too
hope you get one sorted sweetie and lots of luck for your scan

Nic you take it easy, scan pics are fab, lovely to see K changing even before hes arrived!  I still have my pic of Z framed on the sideboard here amazing how alike he is to it (obviously on larger scale now!)

Vikki big hugs to you sweetie, i had bad SPD with Z mine started around 14-15 wks but i didnt get to see a physio until the 3rd tri, have you been referred to a physio  if not i would get your gp or midwife to refer you the earlier you can get the help you need the better i think

Hayley wow you busy bee you

Natalie how r u doing honey

Sally lovely dress, are you going to get it, not that it will get that much wear,      you will need to find a diff one come christmas 

Hayley how r u and G

Lou hope you and G are doing ok hun

W4M hope your doing ok and just busy with the boys

Nic hope you doing ok
hows grace doing and bump

Hi to all i missed

Em


----------



## veng

thanks Nicole and heffalump 
yeah i did look online lastnight at the mothercare and toys r us ,i might as well get the one i want hey  

i think im going to take a nap i was up at 6 again as the girls had dentist at 7.10 amd 8.10 ,i have a terrible head ache i think i might ask to get my iron level checked


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng what a nightmare with the furniture hun.  Are you drinking enough water I know we wee more but I remember I still drank loads from my ICSI tx and like you say get your iron levels checked too xx


----------



## watn1

Veng - My midwife refused to check my iron levels at 21 weeks when I asked her to as I too was feeling so tired all the while. SHe said I didn't need them again as had them done at 9 weeks on my booking in apt.. Little did she know hey as when I had them done at 28 weeks my level had dropped to 8.9 which is quite low and it must of taken them a while to drop that much.. So make sure you be insistant.

Painted 2 panels of the fence.. You've got to love the paint sprayers you just stand there and spray


----------



## veng

i have family round so can't stop just wanted to say the scan was fab and alls well and im having a    
poor hubby will be out numbered even our dog is a girl hehe


----------



## Just a girl

Veng -   on your impending pink bundle, I was right for once  , nightmare about your cot hun - hope you get it sorted soon  

Jade - Hope your don't go to much longer hun  

Just a quickie as G has been non stop feeding again for past couple of days/nights again but got him weighed yesterday and he's now 7lb11 , he put on 8oz in 5 days!!!  No wonder he's feeding so much - I just wonder how much longer he can keep it up as I'm worn out!  

Sorry for lack of personals   to all xxxx


----------



## watn1

Veng - Aaah dam it! i wantd more eggshare boy's   I'm very glad you got to find out.. Hubby will be out numbered with all of you ladies  

Hayley -   No wonder he's putting on the weight if he's feeding so much.. But it's nice to hear after the problems at the beginning.. He'll be getting those cute chubby legs soon.  

Not meaning to worry anyone.. But m worst fear has just happened to my mums friends daughter. She have birth this morning at 5am to what she has believed to be a baby girl since her 20 week scan.. Which infact was a boy!!   My mum's friend has said they are happy but in shock as they have 2 boys already and were really excited about a girl & going buying all the cute little pink clothes etc. Luckily they hadn't decorated the nursery! 

Oh & more news... My aunty has just texted me and her treatment has worked (she went abroad, for Donor Eggs) She has tested 7 days early on a digi & it came up positive   Twinnies for her I think


----------



## veng




----------



## beachgirl

Veng- congratulations on your pink bundle of joy x


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng wooohooo congrats hunni   

Hayley i went to boots today and they have nose clear room vapour http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10052&productId=923984&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051 Can use from birth  

Nicole SIT DOWN no painting  Im gonna have 2 put back hun ( if they let me ) coz we dont have very good embies. Freya was a grade 3 

Lou dh blamed freya for hiding the remotes   I did fess up though after. He wasnt cross with her though coz he knows she always plays with them.

Em im hoping that i will fit in the dress after too  

Freya has had ants in her pants today and had me on the go none stop  I have just sat down cant be bothered to cook my tea yet 

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Great pics!


Sal - Thank you for that, I will def try to go and get some!  


Nicole - That happened to my work colleagues niece, she had 2 boys and was told she was having a girl and oops a boy turned up, and yeah lady put the paintbrush down  


Vikki - Sorry your SPD is bad, can't be easy as you can't really rest can you with your other LO's, I hope your not still decorating either! 


Lou - I'm sooo jealous of your whole nights sleep, I hope Miss G keeps it up for you 


Kelly - Hiya hun, you sound happily busy 


Em - I'm sore (from feeding) and tired (also from feeding)  


G is finally asleep didn't think he'd ever stop feeding today, I just hope he manages a couple of hours!
W4M -  hope you and the boys are good?


----------



## Leicesterlou

just in bed on moby dh is in georgia's room doing the night shift she was very brave with her jabs tried to give her some medicine early and she ended up bringing her bottle back so hope she sleeps well.
Veng fab news baby girl poor dh imagine the hormones when your girls are older x x
hayley fab news on g maybe a growth spurt
nicole great news from your aunt hun
right better go this costs a fortune x
hope everyone is ok


----------



## veng

morning ladys  
what are you all doing today im off to get my refund from my cot and pop round the shops with mum and buy some nice little pinky things 

i did say to DH we could try again in a couple of years  he says no he happy with all these girls


----------



## KellyG

Hey my ladies 

Im going for my first official weigh in today at slimming world, Im actually scared cos i have done so well just want to lose at least 2lbs...

Hayley yes i am busy hun, going a bit off my head but whats new. I used baby viks on josh and the babies from about 4 weeks, a little bit wont hurt if its gonna make our snuffle babes breathe better. If we followed all guide lines we wouldnt do anything   Are u expressing too? 

Lou Hows G sleeping now? Its awful for them in this weather and the jab will make her a bit restless, the babies have their second lot next week  

Nicole Have u bought anything recently   How u doing now babes?? 

Veng Congratulations on ur lil girl huni, she looks fab!!

Vikki Where are u woman??

Sally Did Freya calm down? Bet shes up and running around already 

Hiyaaaaaaaa to everyne i missed 

Have a lovely day today ladies its lush weather here and my bubas are looking gorgeous in their summer outfits


----------



## vikki75

morning lovelys 
veng piccies are gr8 , 
kelly hun good luck at slimming world hun  im defo gonna need help after these lil ones !! 
any one heard from jadey poo? i think i ll tx her later ! 
lou G`s getting big ! 
hayley hows lil G ?? 
me still waddling around bad pains still in my pubic bone   but my dads coming today to help do my door frames   
was thinking of getting in the garden to do some sun bathing but in that sort of `cant be bothered mood to do anything` 
babies seem to like one day be really active then on another not really bother ! kelly was that like it for you havent bothered with the doppler but might actually use it today! still got ages till my 20 week scan   im having mine at 22 weeks!! which isnt fair! but they sed ill see more !


----------



## KellyG

Vikki they were very quite about 20w hun, phoebe didnt move that much, but a few weeeks later they were both raving... They might be active while ur asleep babes, dont worry but if ur concerned count the mvements and tell ur MW

I lost 3 1/2 lbs     Im well pleased with myself, my target 4 next week is 2 1/2 I CAN SOO HAVE MY BODY BACK woohoooo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Kelly Georgia slept well woke around 2am for a feed then slept until 9.30am and then I woke her as I was concerned she hadn't had a bottle for a while, bless she has been ok today too so the jabs didn't seem too bad, she does have brusies on each leg bless her.  Well done on the weight loss hun I walked into town today in this heat that surely must count for some weight loss hey.....  Might have a glass of vino with dinner though I have a nice bottle of rose chilling in the fridge...

Vikki I remember Georgia didn't move much on some days but loads on others but like the others said if your worried go see your MW hun  

Right must dash spag bol for tea xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies  

veng - Loving your scan pic's sweetie   Hope you have had a lovely day pink shopping.x

Kel - WooHoo!! great news about the weight loss hun.. Are you having a takeaway tonight now?  Only kidding! That just what I used to do  . xx

Lou -   A chilled bottle of rose! I'm jelous... It's such a lovely evening for it too.. I have been chillin a bottle of magna's for DP to have with his tea & there's a can of Caff free Diet coke for me (of which btw is RANK)   It's been a lovely day for walking.

Hayley - How are you hun? You've been a little quiet the last few days.. Not that you have anything else to be doing   I hope you are getting enough sleep hun.xx

Vikki - Did Jade reply? I really hope remi has made a appearance. Also some day's still now Baby K is quieter then others, Infact tday is one of his quieter days  

Now Ladies.. I have a question.. I have had belly ache and lower back ache since yesterday afternoon.. It just comes and wares off then comes back again.. well actually it's probably there all the time but I do a job or something to take my mind off it.. Today however i've been getting a few AF type pains low down in my tum and constant pains around my ribs... Please someone tel me this is all normal and nothing untoward is happening...   P.s I'm not constapated (with the iron tablets) As been to the loo today already.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole sounds like might be early labour or BH's maybe ring the hospital hun see what they say


----------



## veng

nicole i think you need to slow down lady if your worryed call MW  

kelly you are losing weight so early and doing great i hope i can get back into shape that fast 

Hi Lou its is hot day ,im off on holiday friday for a week 

hi Jade ,Sally Nat, Hayley and everyone

sally ,vikki or anyone you have older children like i do ,are you thinking about having anymore i know you are sally  i was chatting to Craig saying the girls are 10 and 13  peanut is all alone and would he think about trying again?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng where are you off too hun?  I am off to Great Yarmouth and can't wait may even stop for 2 weeks instead of just one


----------



## veng

oh i like Great Yarmouth ive taken girls there on a caravan holiday before    

we are off to menorca


----------



## watn1

Veng - You planning more already    Did you buy anything nice today?

Lou - I hope it's not early labour hun.. Hopefully it's just growing pains or something. He's moving arond Ok and tracing fine on the doppler so I know he's just fine whatever he's upto, Just had a bath and feel a bit more chilled so i'll just see what happens overnight.

xx


----------



## Just a girl

just a quickie as im feeding again - having a nightmare couple of days!

nicole - i started with niggly period pains on the friday night and they lasted until the sat teatime where they got stronger then sat evening i knew it was the real thing!!!  i hope your fine and its just practise pains though  

love to all   xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole it does sound like early labour hun. But it could alos be the little monkey engaging   Best to be checked out though hun as thats what they are there for  

Veng there are 5yrs between lily and freya ( i havd dd  15, dd 12 ds 10 and lily 5 n freay 14 month ) and they are great now but i think in 5yrs time when freya is her age lily wont want to play with her. There was the same age gap between ds and lily and he wont play with her   The first 3 had 2 1/2 yrs between them and i think thats a nice age gap   Hopefully will be the same with freya and the next one     

Hayley super milk machine   How is G hun    

Dd 12 is in over sensative mode today. I told her off this mornng for not putting away her clothes and silly girl is crying "i dont like you shouting at me"    Gees even freya doesnt cry when i tell her off   
And that dress is sold out in my size    I cant believe how quick it went   So im off to town shopping today   Dh has been paid so im on a mission


----------



## veng

Sally my Sophie got like that last year when she was 12 i did notice her body was changing and she start her AF 

Nicole i hope things are OK and your not in labour? how are you this morning?yes DH thinks I'm thinking about another one and peanuts not even out ,
i like to think things over he says over worry about things lol

we are over here till Nov 2011 then we will have to move and if we have another one i would like to have it in the UK plus we would like to eggshare again.

didn't buy much as there are so many lovely summer dresses and peanut will be here in November so i got pink fleece blanket and bath towel and some bibs 

off to toys r us later see if we can get a cot  

morning everyone looks like another nice sunny day


----------



## watn1

Afternoon Ladies  

Hope everyone is well.. Just a quick one from me as i'm about to go out with my mum. Got woken up in the night with the niggling again in my tum.. Seems to be when I change position or if I stand up for a bit  but it's now not in my back so i'm guessing it's just growing pains.. Had no change in anything else so I presume it's just my body getting ready. Pooped myself last night when I thought it might be a 'sign'   I'm not ready yet     He needs to stay put for at least another 5/6 weeks only then can he come out of he's that insistant. Maybe just my inside muscles are battered as he does like to give me a beating at night, As this morning it kind of feels like I have done too many situp's. I'm counting movements today to be on the safeside but i'm already at 15   & i've only been up since 10am He's obviously grooving today.   

Be back later.xx


----------



## vikki75

nicole hun take things easy hun  
jades fine shes still witing bless her  
me i feel like a beached whale!!!!! cant believe the size of my legs!!!   i dont even want to weigh myself1!!!


----------



## watn1

Evening All,

  You's are all so quiet   I feel lonely  

Veng -   I think about another one too even though baby K isn't here yet but like you I just like to mull over things for a while.. I mulled over having any for a year   Hope you got your cot hun.x

Lou - You know what? My toe nails look FAB. They look better then when I do them myself.. I think he enjoyed it too   How's baby girl G? Bet she is growing so fast.

Hayley - Sorry your having a rough last few days? What's up hun? I'm guessing it's the BF'ing but you are doing very very well & I take my hat off to you.xx

Vikki - I bet you look lovely and not in anyway "beached"   I measured my tum earlier and around my belly i'm 47"  

Sally - Bummer abuot that dress hun.. Did you find another? x

I'm still getting the niggles in my lower belly but they are not in my back at all anymore.. I'm just a wimp and assessing every minor thing


----------



## Just a girl

Evening all 

Nicole - Pleased to hear your not in the early stages of labour ..... ''Baby K you need to stay put a while longer please!''
Yep my lack of posting is due to the constant feeding, its been pretty much non stop and I've been lucky to get an hour/hour and half between feeds!  For the last two nights we've resorted to giving him one bottle of formula around 11pm so I could get a bit of a break and he went for 3 hours after each time as formula is harder for babies to digest but it was a hard decision to make!
I ended up coming home from the shop with the carton of formula and I cried my eyes out as I like that he can get all he needs from me, but I had a hard word with myself as I promised myself while pregnant that I wouldn't get all stressed out if there was other options available - anyway today has been much better with him going longer between feeds I just   it continues - been so hard!

OK he's waking up now so gonna have to go   I may get tim eto do a proper post in a day or so!

Love to all xxx


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Don't you be feeling bad hun.. George also needs you to get rest also and if it means giving him some formula at night then so be it.. I'm sure he'd much prefer a well rested happy mummy   Take comfort in that you are still giving him B/M during the day.. Remember he needs some kip too & I bet the 3 hours he had last night after some formula did him the world of good too.xx


----------



## vikki75

hayley hun dont feel down about it   i tried bf all mine an none really were satisfied so i had them all on formula i want to bf this time but know it will be even harder with 2 but you know wat if im not happy with it an neither are the babies ill be putting them straight on formula  
nicole hun i hope your resting !!!   
me yesterday afternoon (late) was getting really bad cramping in my belly underneath so decided to have a bath to try an get rid of them an lol i got stuck in the bath!!! i know my cramps are because of my muscles as this is he 6th pregnancy ! i cant move its like cramp you get in your calf muscle  its awful ! 
but bhabies are both moving really alot constantly really if its not 1 its the other   but its good i like it (not when i try to sleep though) i actually had my bank card on my belly today while on the phone paying a bill an she was kicking it lol  
big hi to every1


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley i was onna suggest you try formula milk at bedtime hun   It is had bf'in hun and your doing a great job   

Nicole i went to Quiz and got a fantastic dress and had to get the shoes to match  

Dont feel well today   Went to bed with a bad head and woke at 6am feeling sick, hot, head achey etc   No idea why but i know im ready for bed now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Hayley don't beat yourself up but easy for me to say I did when I put Georgia on formula and your only giving him one feed for bedtime the rest of the time your bf'ing.  You have done really well and have given him the best start ever so be kind hun xxxxx

Hope everybody else is ok no babies yet then    well I may not get back online as away to Great Yarmouth on MOnday and we may stay for 2 weeks, Nicole if there is any news can you text me hun?

Take care and all and chat soon xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou have a fantastic time hunni  

Found the link to my dress http://www.quizclothing.co.uk/clothes/1006007770.html 

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks for all your kind words ladies  your all great!

Sal - sexy dress , we don't have any of those stores, the nearest one to me is about 28miles away   I'm out next weekend and need something new to wear - was thinking a flowy maxi dress (will hide the wobbly baby bits ), just need to summon up the courage and go shopping!

Lou - Have an amazing holiday 

Nicole - How are the niggles? all stopped now 

Vikki - Sorry to hear your spd is bad and you have muscle pains, at least labour should be a breeze for you 

Veng - Have a great holiday to menorca - am so very jealous   

Kelly - Well done on your slimming world weight loss, i bet you were well chuffed with that 

Jade - Thinking of you and hoping Remy decides she's had enough of her current digs soon and wishes to move into more comfy surroundings i.e. mummies arms  

Not much to report from me except that today I actually managed to shower, shave, wash, dry and straighten my hair and moisturise my legs in one whole go  - Nicole take note, make the most of leisurely pampering - it won't last!


----------



## Just a girl

I was waiting for Vikki to post the news as I know shes a bit clever and can upload photos too, but I can't wait any longer......

Jade has had her baby      

*Remy Lorraine arrived yesterday at 12.40 weighing 7lb14oz, both mum and baby are doing well![/b]**

Congratulations    xxx*


----------



## beachgirl

Congratulations Jade and welcome to the world Remy Lorraine


----------



## Leicesterlou

to Jade on the birth of Remy I hope your both doing well and can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Congratulations Jade

Welcome to the world Remy Lorraine

Love and best wishes to the new family

Emxx​


----------



## watn1

Jade - WooooHooo! About time hey? Hope you are all well.xxx



How is everyone? Good I hope.

Hayley - I'm OK sweetie, Niggles have all gone  Think it was the good old BH's kicking in  Got a fair bit of rib pain now though as he still feels head down and is giving me a regular rib beating 

OOOoooooooooooooooohhhhhhh baby K is next to arrive


----------



## vikki75

well done jade  congratulations to you an craig so happy to hear you doing good , gr8 weight too 
hayley hun i didnt know just found out myself from here


----------



## sallyanne1

CONGRATULATIONS JADE ON THE BIRTH OF REMY XX

Will post later im not awake yet


----------



## daisy-may

HEY GIRLS, IVE DONE A BIRTH ANNOUNCEMENT FOR JADE BY THE WAY ....

daisy xx


----------



## watn1

Where is everyone It's not like you's all have beautiful babies to take out in their adorable pram's ​


----------



## Just a girl

Hey hun, I'm around, thinking of you struggling in this heat!  How you feeling? x


----------



## watn1

Yey a friend  

I'm OK hun.. It's bloody tuff I tell you! I was OK untill yesterday when it just all went pear shaped! It was just too 'close' all muggy and horrible. I thought I was actually going to pass out in Asda at one point yesterday   Last night too I had all blurry vision which of course I googled and freaked myself out   But it went after a couple of minutes.. Got the MW tomorrow so will get checked over   I've soooo had enough of being pregnant now.. I just wish I could be put to sleep for 8 weeks, I know 8 weeks is nothing in comparison to the 32 i've already waited but it just seems that so much can be done in 8 weeks and i'm just sitting around tapping my fingers   Obviously I wouldn't wish him to come now, But I tell you from 37 weeks i'm gonna be jumping around all day.. Stuff him waiting until Sept 1st  

How are you anyway? Is G doing OK? You been upto anything nice? Got any nice plans to look forward to? I'd love to pop to the seaside one weekend but sitting in a car for 3 hours just doesn't seem like a great idea now  

I've now got to go back to Asda today as I just couldn't stand the warmth upstairs in George to get some bra's for my hossy bag, But I need them so gonna go now while it looks a little cooler.xx


----------



## Just a girl

i hope your drinking lots  blurry vision could mean dehydration!
i cant imagine how hot your feeling, i was pg at a good time really, sept - may, if i can put myself thru labour again (still haven't forgot the pain yet ) i would try for that time again, hmmmm yeah right like its that easy 

i dont think you should do a 3hr trip to the seaside hun - just in case you start getting niggles again or you lose more water!  i'm typing with left hand btw 

had a nice weekend with g, he was more settled with his feeding he seems better when we're out and about but yesterday was a nightmare he fed all afternoon


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh hun you need your blood pressure checkin. Cant you pop and see your practice nurse??

Good news ladies     That dress is in stock    Im out again on the 11th so will be wearing it


----------



## KellyG

Nicole i agree with Sally go and get ur BP done asap, u know what happened to me  

Hope ur all ok

Hayley hows BF going?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

[fly]          [/fly]

Hi Ladies, How is everyone?

Thank you for the comments re: getting checked out. Been to my MW this morning and everything is fine, She said it must be the heat & my god it's soooooooooo very hot here! Sitting in just a vest & shorts with the fan on & i thought it was just blowing cold air around so turned it off but it's just too much without it.. So a nice big electric bill will be coming our way as it's staying on permanetly  Anywho, Midwife measured me etc earlier and bump is measuring 33 which she said is great.. HOWEVER! She seemed alarmed that baby K has moved down so soon and she said he's 3/5 engaged! She said she thinks it's unlikely i'll go to term, She even said she'll come and see me in 2 weeks to do my birth plan early (nomally they won't even discuss it till 37 weeks) She even asked if i'd got everything sorted  Do you think she was being hasty? We're any of you engaged this early? I asked if she thought it was certain that he'd come into the world early & she said that he could stay in that position for another 8 weeks but highly unlikey unless he just wants to torment me! 

I half hope she'd right as I cannot wait to meet him but I would obviously prefer he stays put for another 5/6 weeks


----------



## vikki75

nicole hun im sure shes just being precautious    
i had midwife today cos i keep going dizzy an got odema of the ankles , blood pressure was good babies heart beats were heard  belly measured 28cm from pubic bone to the top of my bump !! im only 20 weeks got the size of bump a 28 week pg women! god im gonna burst in a couple of weeks   
still thinking that my twin 1 isnt a girl   well got my scan in 13 days time   hopefully get it confirmed  
hope everyone else is enjoying the weather   im off to go sit in my pool that being a paddling one lol


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole
I wasn't engaged until near the end, maybe just be prepared hun but try not to worry, he'll be fine 

Vikki
Did you have a nice non-alcoholic cocktail poolside 

Kelly
Its going well and he's now stacking on the weight so pleased I've stuck with it   How are M & P coping with the heat?

Sal 
Got your dress yet?  

We went to baby clinic today and G has put on 15oz since last Monday - he's now 8lb10oz


----------



## sallyanne1

Just a quick one im half asleep still  

Ds went to hospital yesterday to check his ear and they booked him in for an Operation today    Poor baby  

Nicole i would be ready hun if i were you. Dont worry he will be fine if he makes an early exit. Sounds like he is eagar to meet mummy 

Hayley no dress yet   They have took the money for it though   I tracked it and it now says "awaiting stock" should be delivered by Next Wed    

I went to bed at 12 lay wide awake until 2 and got up until 4am went back to bed and got up at 7    Im so tired now


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  Vik's you must be dying.. I feel for you. Glad that everything went well at the hossy but still a worry you have to go.  

  Sally - Hope your DS op have gone well today  

  hayley - Wow thats a great weight gain, You must be so happy you stuck with the BF'ing now, See it was all worth it  

Anyone doing anything nice? 

I'm considering calling the hossy again tonight as the 'niggles' have come back again & last night I went for a little walk to the shop as I was so uncomfy and I had to sit down a few times, Because of a stitch like pain. Any idea's on discharge? Mine has increased loads today and is Milk white and a little runny  

Also, 3 of DP's staff have today been 'confirmed' to have swine flu.. I've been in a worry all day   I feel fine though at the mo bar the heat   DP to hasn't had any flu like symptoms but I will be keeping a eye on him.

They closed 3 schools all round near his work last week, I went in and his shop & in the coffee shop was full of parents and kids, When I asked why there was so many kid's one of his staff said they'd closed the schools etc.. I was quite quick to get up and walk out   One of the ladies who has it child is at one of the schools that has been closed but her son doesn't have it   Noone reall know's where it has come from... It's so hot in there too at the mo and the germs are probably just spreading around. All 3 of them have been told by their Dr to stay off untill they feel better, I know for certain 2 of them have been given Tamiflu not sure about the other.


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies...

Tipping it down here this morning.. Wish the weather would make up it's mind. Niggles stopped again last night after I went for a shirt walk so just went to bed. Tried to have a feel of my cervix last night (with gloves don't worry) But I have no idea what's up there 

ANywho.. Thought i would post this for you Re: Swine Flu  http://www.nct.org.uk/info-centre/information/view-117 Might be a good idea to carry a bottle of dry wash antibacterial around with you or something, I didn't realise you can catch it just off surfaces 

 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## vikki75

morning all  
nicole thats awful about the swine flu , that scares me ! the discharge could be thrush again   i think i get your niggles lol all night i got BH an craps under my bump   on top of my swollen ankles ive been bitten on it   an its so sore an itchy , went with dp to walk the dog it took me ages just to go round the block lol then half way through i wanted a wee  
bet you cant wait to have baby now ?? i wish i was more weeks these bubbas dont keep still there partying in there lol


----------



## watn1

Hi Vik's  

  Yes hun.. I cannot wait to meet baby K.. I should imagine you feel like I do now with carrying 2. Have been meaning to ask you, Where did you get those vest from on your profile pic's.. I want one


----------



## vikki75

nicole vests?? do you mean the baby ones on my **?? if so i got them from a market near me but i do believe  there got a shop on ebay 1 min ill be back with it if i still got the paper with it on


----------



## vikki75

nic i cant dfind it but if you go on ebay an type in embroidered baby vests theres loads on there


----------



## veng

hi Lady's back from holiday to find out our electric was out so our fridge's freezer are all spoiled and we had to clean them out then go shopping 

Jade congratulations     

i hope your all doing well looks like you all had a hot week here in england too


----------



## watn1

Hi Veng,

  Did you enjoy your holiday? How was bub's inflight? Thats a real bummer about your electric.. Hopefully you did not have too much food in there. That has happened to us too (well DP's ex turned it off while we were away) But we got back and floor was drenched and had to have new flooring and all sorts  

Vik's - Wow there's loads of funny vests! Love them.x

Where is everyone?   Hope your all well.xx


----------



## veng

Hi Nicole 
Peanut was fine going and coming back.
we rented a boat for 4 hours but by 3 i was feeling alittle ill ,holiday was fab the girls loved it i mostly relaxed by the pool in the shade popped in the pool when i was too hot and eat too much 

can't believe what nice wether we have been having mum and dad came round yesterday as they were looking after our dog and we had a BBQ as it was 4th July ,


hope you all doing well


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

sorry for lack of posting, each time i get on to read by the time i try to write someone starts demanding my attention  and we were busy all day yesterday!

going to be busy today too, going to a baby group this morning and visiting a friend this afternoon and out for dinner with family as my brother flies out tomorrow for his travels  will miss him!

well nic, veng. vik and your beautiful bumps i bet your pleased to finally have some cooler weather, its grey and cloudy here but im fairly pleased as i really struggle when its too hot! xxx


----------



## watn1

Hey Hayley,

    Have a good day today   It's always nice to be kept busy. Your right, the cooler weather is nicer.. However i'm really uncomfy and have a really sore tum   I don't know whats wrong with it but it's just aching constantly.. So much so i've been up since half 4  

Veng - Aaaah glad you all enjoyed your holiday.. Forgot about it being 4th July. It seems like it's the last of the sunshine for a bit here now, At the mo it's raining!

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Maybe you have grown a bit more , what sort of pains are they?  I bet you can't wait now, I was so lucky really as I had such a plain sailing pregnancy just a shame my labour wasn't, so with any luck you'll be the reverse and and your labour will be a breeze !

Veng - That must of been a nightmare to come home to that, but glad you had a nice holiday  

G is currently filling his nappy - he does some rippers, louder then me and dp sometimes  , my brother is such a sod he said G looks like Mr Burns from the Simpsons but now he's said it - he really does , its because his hair is thick around the sides but thinner on top so he looks as though he is bald ontop from a distance!!  He is really filling out now, his thighs and face are starting to get chubby
I love it!  Right best go change his nappy and hope he doesn't pee on me which seems to keep happening - you think I'd know by now to watch out


----------



## veng

morning Nicole and Hayley  
looks like the weather is going to start to cool down which will be nice .
i have to take Phoebe to the dentist today she has to have a tooth caped as its a baby one and will come out in a year or 2 so they don't want to take it out in case her teeth move.

Hayley   about G peeing on you  nice to hear his putting on weight we had a friend over her daughter is 3 weeks old i can't wait to have peanut here


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Mr Burns   I love it when babies get chunky little legs, They are so cute. I read somewhere about the peeing spouts and ladies cutting up their muslin squares into little pieces and just putting a piece over their tinkle... I shouldn't imagine it being that bad at first but I bet it is when it goes further and ends up all up the walls   Bet you'll miss your bro, What a lucky so & so! My cousin whom I'm really close to flew out to Ayia napa the other other day for the summer only for 8 weeks though.. But i'm a little sad she may not be around when baby K arrives.. But saying that I could still be waddling around   I'm not sure what the pains are TBH they are just uncomfy and the ache is continuous.. When I stand they get a little worse because of the pressure, baby just feels like he's gonna fall out   I keep getting the AF type pains too which come and go. 

Veng - OOOh bummer about the tooth.. But she'll be better with a cap rather then a gap


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - hmmm, maybe its because hes already so engaged? rest, rest, rest lady, does it help to be led down? i found bouncing on the big gym ball helped me with niggly period pains (it was useless with my proper contractions though as it hurt more to be sat down)

i'm gonna be a mess tommoro saying goodbye, it was his party on sat night and he had an acoustic indie band play - they were great and they dedicated greenday 'time of your life' to him (i normally hate greenday) but it was just a perfect dedication - my sister started crying, which started me off and then he started   all 3 of us having a moment in the very busy pub in full view of everyone  i wasn't even drunk (bar was far too busy to get drunk, took forever to get served) well maybe i was tipsy !

you'll get so many visitors to begin with that even if your cousin isn't around, by the time she gets back things will of settled a bit and you'll be able to spend a decent amount of time with her  


veng - i guess you dont get the peeing problem with girls   hope all goes well at the dentist for p x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all  back from Great Yarmouth this afternoon lots to do so will try to catch up soon just wanted to pop on to to say hi to you all, so come on tell me the gossip.....  No more babies yet Nicole??


----------



## watn1

Hi Lou.. Just seen on your ** your back. Glad you had a good time. I need a holiday   No baby from me yet.. I'm still suffering.. I'm very uncomfy He must be weighing about 6lb now if he has been putting his 1/2 a week on like he should. I guess that compiled with all the water etc is weighing me down a little.. I'm so over being pregnant now.. I want him out in 4 weeks time  

Hayley - Aahh must be tuff saying bye to your bro (even if its not forever) We're you feeling good being tipsy   ?

RE: The visitors, I've been thinking about this I'm not sure I want everyone piling in my house wen I first get home.. I think we'll be wanting a day or 2 to ourselves. What did you's all do. 

We had a massive thunder storm here earlier and it knocked all the power off for about 5 hours.. I had food delivered in the middle of it from Tesco


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole we had loads of people around but if I was tired I would just go to bed as the visitors came to see Georgia anyway, or you could just ask people to ring first, I remember we went through so much tea, coffee, sugar and milk so get your supplies in hun xx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou -  Welcome back hun, how was your first family holiday?


Nicole - Re:visitors I got everyone to ring first so I knew who was coming and when so that I had some control, but I did have at least 2 lots a day and then MW's and HVs on top!  TBH you'll be on such a hormone high you'll really enjoy having people round and being the proud mummy and showing him off to begin with - I wanted a day with just dp and g after about a week at home!  and yep agree with Lou you get through lots of tea, coffee and milk - just make sure its not you making it!

Yes had a nice little vodka buzz and it did feel nice


----------



## veng

visitors with the girls i think my vistors called and mostly worked so they we evenings instead of mornings while the HV/MW visited ,i didn't make the drinks family did and i remember even having a bath while they all had cuddles ,

I'm guessing as Craig's mom and dad are living in Paris they will be staying with us Craig's mom is great so I'm sure she will be a big help 

i took Sophie to the dentist today she had a filling its my turn next Monday joy   I'm getting tooth ache when i drink hot or eat icecream


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou -  Welcome back hun, how was your first family holiday?


Had a fab time didn't want to come back thanks how are you and George?


----------



## Just a girl

Lou  
We are good thanks, got him weighed today and he is now 9lb4oz (was 8'10 last Weds!) he starting to smile a lot more now and is has much longer alert periods during the day - I think I fall more a little bit more in love with him each day !  Georgia must be doing so much now  


Well yesterday was indeed a weepy day - hated saying goodbye to my brother , when it was time for him to go he came downstairs with his sunglasses on as he was trying to hide his tears, my 6 year old nephew made him feel so bad as he just idolises him and he kept saying 'but why are you leaving me?' 'why do you have to go to Australia?' 'how long will you be gone for?'


 to everyone else - we're a quiet lot these days aren't we?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah Hayley it must have been awful with you Brother but what an opportunity for him hun.  Georgia is doing well going through the night most nights 9hrs or more.  I know what you mean they do something new everyday and you love them even more if that is possible


----------



## veng

hi ladys
im having a very lazy day im still in my PJ's  and looking online i might book a 3D or a 4D scan


----------



## watn1

Veng - DO IT! They are FAB. I too am still in my PJ's  

Lou - Loving your new pic's on **.. georgia is getting so big. Where on earth has 2 months gone? 2 months fr me doesn't seem to of moved on  

Hayley - Ahhh baby G will be a chunky monkey very soon then! It frightens me to death that Baby K could well be that size at birth if he continues to grow how he has been   

I've got my last scan next Thursday at 34+1 to check all is well with him.. He's beating the hell out of my ribs constantly so I know he's just fine. Getting uncomfy now though but I don't seem to be as big as some of the ladies at my antenatal class and i'm further along.. he must be so squished up in there   I had a 'good' day yesterday and felt like a spring chicken and not preggers at all Today though, back to the normal sluggish feeling   

Other news: My aunt is having twinnies & Mark's sister gave birth to a baby boy last night a week overdue at 6lb 11oz... She sent a pic and he's yummy   They have called him Benjamin at the request of their other lad Joe (aged 3) Who wanted him called Ben 10  

I hope everyone else is OK.. It has gone sooooooooooooo quiet on here.. I'm all alone


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - My nephew makes me call him 'Ben 10 Alien Force'  , so I said he had to call me Penelope Pitstop! 

Veng - Nicole - Get dressed you lazy bints!   I've been up since 5am!

Lou - WOW 9 hours is amazing, I fed G at 10pm then went to bed, DP gave him a bottle at 11.30 then he had me up at 1.30, 3.30 then 5am  

Vikki, Kelly, Sally - where are you all?


----------



## vikki75

im here lovelies  
just been trying to rest feeling very uncomfortable now   got my scan on tuesday cant wait also got to go see dont laugh a phychiartrist for my postnatal depression that i had bad 7 yrs ago!!!! but hey just in case ill go cant hurt! can it then i ghot to see my con the week after then got a nother scan 2 weeks later! its all go ! 
babies are so active now its unreal an its weird how i can tell the difference in wat ones kicking or got hiccups ! lol but most of the time there got hiccups it drives me mad  
hayley glad to see G is putting on weight now   going to get my breat bump next week the electric one close to nature one   clothes well im not buying any more lol got more then me!! each lol
just got mny travel cot its lovely an MIL ordering our cot bed tonight   then i think im done nearly lol just lil tit bits to get  cant believe im nearly 22 weeeks ! gone so fast ! 
any way much love to you all nicole big hug for you hun cos i know how your feeling   women stopped me in the school today an sed how far am i i sed 22 weeks nearly she gave me a look an she is also pg she sed im 29 wow, i thought better tell her im having twins lol but im bigger then her!!  im gonna split oopen i think!! lol


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Kid's are soooo funny hey? Are you expressing too now then and then feeding through the bottle?

Vik's - Your bound to get huge hun.. But it will all be worth it in the end. You heard from Jade? How's Remi doing?

Also forgot to tell you's If you go to this website: http://www.breastflow.co.uk/ and click on the lick for a free sample they send you a free bottle.. I did it about 3 weeks ago but forgot about it and 2 turned up here this morning (1 for mark, 1 for me) I ordered 2 for my mum's too and they turned up there too. They are £5.00 odd in mother care. 

Ooooh Vik's just seen your post on ** - Can you keep your daughter off school? But in all honesty you'd have to keep her off for weeks & weeks as it will just be spreading all around the school now. I'm still carrying around my antibaterial dry soap which is becoming a bit of a obsession. They don't seem to be doing anything about it now at all & if you do get it people are just being told to stay indoors untill it's past, Some PCT's are not even giving the Tamiflu unless you inform them and they confirm it within 48 hours as aparently its not even effective. My dr's have a automated voice mail saying that if you are calling re swine flu to call the NHS direct and only to continue to hold if you are, elderly, pregnant have asma (sp?) or have been told to call them back by NHS direct  4 kid's, 3 teachers at DP's kid's school have it too


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - That bottle that dp does is mainly formula sometimes ebm, i do express when i get the chance but thats mainly for the freezer to get up a nice stock for anytime I need to go out!  G has been great at taking the bottle and going back onto the breast without a problem!
Jade as been online and uploaded a couple of pictures to her birth announcement thread!

Vikki - When G had the hiccups it drove me insane too  hope you and your kids all manage to steer clear of the s.flu!  Glad your all ready and organised - G is just starting to fit into his 0-3 clothes although most of it is still far too big


----------



## watn1

hehehehe! Hayley, Look at your new pic's... How cute  WOW! His little chair is bright  I keep thinking Baby K's is a little boring he has this one but it's all just blue 







He does however have the brightest play mat so I guess that makes up for it 









I'll be going to check out her birth thread then.. 

So anyway, Lou, Hayley, Kelly.. What have you brought thats been a complete waste of money or what have you been out and brought since thats a godsend? You know me.. Got to be prepaired


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I love this, so practical especially in our changing weather, G has the lightweight one but i like it so much I think i'll get a fleece one later on for winter
http://morrck.com/department/baby_hoodie/?final=baby-hoodie&gclid=CIvGlNT-yJsCFZ0U4wod7TsBKw

Your boucer is fine you nutter , this is G's 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3762613/Trail/searchtext%3EBABY+BOUNCER.htm

Nothing has been a real waste of money, but haven't yet started on toiletries i.e. baby bath so still have a drawer full for when I do!

/links


----------



## watn1

aaah i like it   i love bright things... DP not so much   He says he won't be taking much notice of it for a bit and I guess it sings etc so it's just fine.. I'm just bored, & have nothing to buy     I'm liking the hoody.. What a fab idea.. I might have to invest


----------



## Just a girl

Have you got any grobags for bedtime? They're really useful, especially as G is such a fidget and constantly 'riverdancing' so keeping blankets on would be a nightmare, they are suitable from 7lbs and up so no probs for baby k


----------



## watn1

I've brought a couple yes, Got them from TKmaxx proper growbag one's for £12 each.. Bargain or what? I'm gonna try and swaddle him but I know it doesn't always work out so got them just incase. I think I need just a few more grows but i'm gonna wait and see what I can find in the next sale as I like the built in hand mits... I think the next sale is on the 25th July so i'll be oing and seeing what I can get.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Nicole I didn't buy anything just the bare necessaties before Georgia was born I did have to buy more bibs as she goes through loads very messy eater and muslin squares as I always put one under her head in her moses basket so if she is sick I can change easily in the middle of the night

Hayley George is doing well hun, bf babies do tend to feed more often than formula cause the formula takes longer to digest.  

Georgia now weighs 11lb1.5 and is doing well went to bed at 8pm last night and didn't wake until 6.45 this morning and has just gone back to bed bless her couldn't keep her eyes open guess I have tired her out playing.

Vikki LOL about the lady looking funny when you said you were only 22weeks try to get lots of rest hun and I agree it can't hurt to go for the counselling hun  

Veng I say go for the 3d/4d scan hun worth every penny

Hope everybody else is ok


----------



## veng

morning ladys  
well Craig said i should go ahead and book scan im looking  and they say for best scan book between 26 to 30 weeks ?how many weeks were you Nicole?

Lou sounds like G is doing fab i hope peanut is a good sleeper  but im planning on trying to BF and i did read they feed often so we will see


----------



## watn1

Lou... It's great that Georgia is sleeping well, I bet it makes the day time so much more pleasant. She is weighing in well too. Thanks for the advice re: Muslins, Bibs.. We got about 20 bibs  But maybe I need to get some more muslins I only have 6 I think... Might grab another packet.

Veng - My 1st one I was 25 weeks 4 Days and the second I was 30 weeks 2 days. Although the 1st one was great, I enjoyed the second one more as he had filled out loads and wasn't as boney I think 28/29 weeks would be a great time.

Here are 2 pic's side by side and you can really tell the difference weight wise etc.









Anyone got an nice plans for the rest of the summer?


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

Just checking in as havent posted for sooooooooo long. I have been reading though but now Im back at work I just am so tired and obviously not got much time for FF now   oh and not helped by a certain little madam backwards crawling and attempting to go forwards - she goes backwards so quickly  

Nicole - little one is looking super scrummy in your latest 4d pics!!

Lou - Cant believe how old Georgia is now   goes so quick doesnt it

Jade - seen your pics on your birth announcement post - Remi is absolutely gorgeous. Congrats.

Hayley - George looks like a proper little man in your ticker photo  

Vik - loving your bump   just imagine that in 10+ weeks   

Sally - hope your ok  

Veng - hows bumpy coming along? Going back to your previous question about siblings for our little ones well our son is 15 this year so when we finally cracked it and had Grace we decided we wanted another straight away so she wasnt bought up 'like an only child' like our son was - to be honest I'd like another one after this   but I don't think my body likes being pregnant so think thats it now  

After my 12 week scan they said heamoraghe gone - 5 days later woke up bleeding and bled for 3 days - all ok but now got a new heamoragh in the womb so back monday for a scan to monitor it - thank god for dopplers!!!!!!

Grace has made it over to the tv again   best go save the glass stand/dvd/sky box from little fingers and the messy prints they like to leave  

I know I dont get on often now but I am reading and keeping an eye on you all  

Nic xxxxx

p.s reckon I saw a little winky at my last scan - but they wouldnt confirm it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nic how exciting seeing a winky hun......  Yes time does fly doesn't it we just have to cherish every minute of every day with our lo's hey

Hope everybody is having a good weekend xx


----------



## veng

hiya Nic are you going to ask the sex on your 20 weeks scan?

having a relaxing weekend i went on my scales i know i should'nt have ive put on 14 pounds  i had a banoffee pie yesterday and it was so yummie i had to lots 
i hope my weight comes off Kelly your doing fab i bet your at your pre pregnancy weight now?

well i hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## KellyG

No i wish Veng im aiming for my wedding weight, so i have 2 and a bit stone to go. If i lose 3.5Lbs this week i would have lost a stone in 4 weeks woop woop. You will do it, just dont expect miricles like i did lol.

Hayley, have u heard from ur bro since he left? G is sooo fing lush ya know 

Lou Hows u and G doing? 

Vikki How are u doing in this weather babes?

Sally Did u have a nice weekend?

Mwah to everyone ive missed.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly my god your doing really well hun with the weight loss    How are the boys are you thinking of weaning yet or are you waiting until they are 6months?

All you pregnant ladies I feel sorry for you in this heat but it will all be worth it girls.

Veng we found out the sex of Georgia at our 4d scan hun.

We are doing fine thanks hun here is a pic of Georgia on holiday just before we took her swimming for the first time and one in the caravan.


----------



## Just a girl

I'm able to type with 2 hands for once - whoop, whoop  


*Nic*  Nice to hear from you  so a blue one maybe then?

Veng - Hmmm banoffee pie, one of my favourites! I have some advice... keep off the scales, much better for you 

Kelly - Hey chick, thanks about G  I think he's f'ing luch too   
I spoke to my bro Saturday as he rang me to get my mum to go to his bank as he didn't activate his cards before he left so the bank had put a freeze on his debit cards!!!  He's having a great time, he's in Thailand first (doing 3 weeks before moving on to aus) so he's been raving at the full moon party and knowing him sampling the local mushrooms   
Well done you on nearly a stone - have you found it easy and are you excercising too?  We need more pics of your two please!

Nicole - I see your post about formula - most HV won't actually recommend a brand as I don't think they are allowed, I'm topping up G with Aptamal as his last feed and it seems to be agreeing with him 

Vikki - I saw your latest bump pic and     its amazing! 

Lou - Hows your weekend been, agree about cherishing it all -G is 7 weeks today and its gone so quick! aHHHH JUST SEEN YOUR PHOTOS SOSHE IS GORGEOUS


My weekend has been ok pretty much been feeding for most of it  I did pop to a friends for a glass of wine saturday evening but was so tired i NEARLY FELL ASLEEP ON HER SOFA SO CAME HOME BY 9.30  
G has his first jabs tomorrow - not looking forward to them at all!


----------



## watn1

Kel - Thats fab if you loose a stone in 4 weeks   How are your liccle babies doing? Well i guess they are not so little now.

Veng - Don't worry about the weight thing hun.. I nearly had heart attack when I seen I put on just over a stone   I'll worry about it after  

Lou - I love that glasses pic   I had a chuckle when I seen it on **, I just love babies when the are at this stage.. Bet you are having a whale of a time.

Hayley - Aptimal, seems the way forward   Aaaah bless you tired and wine doesn't really mix hey?   Is baby G sleeping? He'll be fine ith his jab's he'll of forgot 5 minutes later  

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. We went and got the last few things we need for the baby. Carseat, bath and a few little bits. I also had a cleaning marathon on Friday/saturday and cleaned my whole house top to bottom.. Which included scrubbing my loo floors on my hands and knees... My house is spotless and now I have nothing to clean


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole seems your nesting hun all that cleaning fancy coming to do mine?  Yes me and Georgia are having a fab time I never want it to end.... and I never want to have to work again (Of only hey)

Hayley glad you got out Saturday night even if you were tired hun, next time maybe a glass of wine and a bath hun lock yourself in there save the nights out for when you have more energy hey....  Glad that fella of yours took his turn as he should though hey


----------



## veng

Lou G is gorgeous  

i should be getting a call back for dates and times for our 4D scan  
Nicole well done on the cleaning Ive not done too much went to the dentist this morning hopefully I'm good for a year now  
we got our baby car seat yesterday too.

Hayley sounds like your brothers already having a blast   sounds like G is feeding good i have read alot of Lady's bottle feed at night to get some sleep from there hungry baby's .

Vikki how are you? i think you said you have your scan today??
hi Kelly your doing well with your wight loss  

hello everyone


----------



## KellyG

Lou who has boys lol Phoebe is a girl lol. Mason is on rusks now and has been on babyrice 4 ages, his belly is 9 months older than he is lol. Its about 4 months 2 start weening, but Phoebe will prob be alot older. G is sooo pretty, u better watch her with the boys ya know

Hayley i always gave Josh and now the babies calpol b4 their jabs, just helps them settle and their temp stays cool. Just get ready to cry with him. Give the sexy boy a kiss from me 

Veng the 4d scans are sooo fricking awesome u will lve it!

Nicole ahh i remember that scrubbing the bathroom floor on all 4s, my mil came over while i was doing it and told me off haha. If u have nothing 2 clean then rest woman!

Phoebe atm is laughing her head off, but shes asleep lol


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies thought id pop in as havent been posting alot  naughty i know 
im doing good thanks got my scan tomorrow but having a lot of pain in my belly button it feels like its gonna rip !  
dont even want ot be weighed lol nicole not long hun  
kelly hope your ok see you telling mr gadd you need a hol lol  
veng how you doing?
hayley hun hows you ?
lou G`s getting so big but shes so gorgeous  
any one heard from jade?
these lil madames havent kept still all morning im beginning to feel all etched lol if its not one its the other  
well im hopeing tomorrow the sex is stil the same 2 girls cos otherwise it meands going out an buying boy stuff!! as at my gender scan with BB she wasnt 100% with the bottom bubba ! so we will see  
big hug to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

KellyG said:


> Lou who has boys lol Phoebe is a girl lol. Mason is on rusks now and has been on babyrice 4 ages, his belly is 9 months older than he is lol. Its about 4 months 2 start weening, but Phoebe will prob be alot older. G is sooo pretty, u better watch her with the boys ya know


Oh sorry Kelly I have lost my head   thanks for the comments with Georgia I know dread it when shes a teenager. Are you going to start trying Mason with other stuff soon or just leave him with the rusks and rice? Do you find Phoebe is less of a gannet then my Nephew who is 3weeks younger than Georgia eats 7oz and 4oz of water inbetween feeds and wolfs the lot down besides a burp whereas Georgia takes her time and likes to have a breather half way through her feed...

Vikki how exciting scan tomorrow hope you get the genders confirmed hun, I bet you feel like your gonna rip how big you are (no offence ^hugs^) have they said they are going to induce you earlier or just let you go naturally with you having twins?


----------



## Just a girl

I'm such a   G's jabs are not tommorow they are next Tuesday - its our 3 week check tommorow 

Vikki - I can't even imagine carrying two, all that wriggling around and in this heat! Hey if it is a blue one I could send you a few bits, G has grown out of some stuff already that he got to wear all of once 

Kelly - I'm hoping after his blood tests trauma his jabs won't be anywhere as bad, but I'll still hate seeing him cry 

Lou - I'll take that advice thanks - next couple of free hours I get will be spent in the bathroom pampering! 

Veng - We just give him the one bottle around midnight and it has just enabled me to carry on bf'ing as it means I get some precious sleep!  Typically I will feed him up till around 9pm (normally go to bed around now and not normally later then 10 )  he then has his one big sleep of the day until midnight(ish) DP stays up to do this feed and I don't get woken until 2 - 2.30pm

Nicole - Check you out nesting! You'll prob be the most organised mummy to be - everything bought and ready and the house ***** and span!  Back on the formula thing, for info - one of the ladies I cycled with is having a real hard time on sma, its making her lo really constipated!


----------



## vikki75

hayley thanks hun that would be gr8  
lou they letting me go naturally   an if the fisrt bubba head down they want me to give birth !! i just dont want to get any bigger its getting painful to walk now specilly with the spd but im seeing me midwife tomorrow after the scan an ill ask her to re refer me to the physio 
nicole so you want to come nest a t mine lol cos i cant be bothered lol


----------



## veng

Vikki I'm shocked they have not given you physio yet Ive heard how pain full it can be  
a friend of mine had twins she done it i know you can   

Hayley your DP is so good helping so you can get some sleep   so do you think if you gave more than one bottle feed you would lose your milk ,i was told if i wanted to do both i should BF for 2mths so the baby is settled on the boob


----------



## Just a girl

Veng
I waited until G was 4 weeks before introducing the bottle and formula and yeah if you give too much formula your body can assume you don't need as much milk so your supply can become affected!  DP is really good doing the midnight feed especially as he has to be up for 6am but he still has his lapses ............
Friday he went to the pub at 4 and said he'd be home at 8pm but strolled in at midnight   I wasn't impressed!


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Oooops! I hope you kicked his ass   Hope your check up tday is all good. I'm sure it will be. 

Vikki -   I cannot believe your tum! How much do you measure now? It must be tuff. Good luck with your scan today.xx

Veng - Did the scan place call you back?

Kelly - Thanks for the warning RE: One tree Hill. I did remember last night though but only just.x

Well Y'day and last night again I've been getting ALOT of pains! Period type pains again.. Could be a manner of things, I called the Delivery suite last night to ask them about them as i got 8 at one point in a hour.. She told me I probably have a water infection so just waiting on my GP's to open to try and get in. Got MW tomorrow but suppose I better see if I can get in sooner, The last UTi wasn't reall fun but didn't feel like this so dunno if she's just having me on.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I would insist on getting some physio hun and I would have thought they would give you crutches too to help with the strain, are you happy to go naturally with the labour then, it makes me all excited waiting for all these babies to arrive....  

Nicole anymore nesting taking place hun?  I cleared out my wardrobe yesterday got rid off all my maternity clothes.

Veng did you get your scan booked hun?

Hayley hope it all goes well today did you mean 6 week check up hun?  They will ask you about what contraception you want, I told them nothing if I get pg naturally it would be a miracle....

Hope everybody else is ok today?

Oh Nicole yes get in asap a UTI can make you very poorly hun when pg...


----------



## watn1

No nesting yesterday lou.. I just didn't feel great all day   I sat here on the sofa all day reading birth stories   Already today been and hoovered all downstairs though.. Going to clean babies room again today and then I might wash some of his clothes if the sun looks like it's gonna stay out as I really want them to dry in the fresh air  

Did you not keep your maternity clothes just incase you decide to have some more kiddywinks? At the minute I 'm saying i'm not having anymore because I just haven't really enjoyed being pregnant at all to be honest.. Depends if IVF advances and they cook the baby to term for me too   (only kidding)  But we'll see


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole no not kept any of them, if we have another one it will only be naturally cause not sure I could go through the IVF again although it all went smoothly not sure I could handle going through it again, maybe I will change my mind time will tell also haven't really got the cash....


----------



## Just a girl

lou - yep meant 6 wk check !  
ive already thought about contraception as were both unexplained so i didnt want to take any chances (hear so often about people falling naturally very soon after ivf), plus i want to enjoy george as much as possible before considering number 2 and 1 is hard work, let alone 2 tinies to look after (plus i still haven't forgot that pain yet ) i'm going to get the non hormone coil!

nic
hmmm i def think baby k is gonna turn up before his due date, he must have his mums impatience , hope your both ok   - i too think i would like to wait until there is an easier way to deliver before considering number 2 , i'm still writing up my birth story, its rare i have 2 hands to type with


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Maybe that stork will become real hey?  I too don't think he'll last the 40 weeks I think he'll pop before then maybe about 38 ish. Will be interesting to see tomorrow at the MW if he's stayed head down which I am sure he has as the pressure is still there and hurts when i walk.. but I guess he would be weighing 6ish lbs so I guess it's quite heavy   My own chunky monkey  

Lou/Hayley - We won't need need to worry about contraception thankfully with DP having the snip which was one of the reasons we went straigt for the SSR as we would then of needed to do something to prevent if it worked   I haven't even gone through the pain yet and listen to me   I just haven't really enjoyed being PG at all, Dunno why.. Maybe it's beause I feel too restricted now.. It's blooming stressful worrying about every single niggle too! Most of all it goes on FFFFFFFFFFFffooooooooooorrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Just a girl

nic
you havent had the most plain sailing of pregnancies so its only natural to of worried your way through and therefore not enjoyed it  -but like i say that means a nice easy labour


----------



## veng

morning Lady's

i don't need to worry about contraception as i have no tubes ,we said we would talk about another one after peanuts 18mths we can't leave it any longer as Craig's only stationed here till Nov 11 and if we were hoping to have another we can't afford it in America plus i like the idea of my children having both passports American/British 

the 4D scan place i emailed called there place in cambridge is not ready till Aug  I'm thinking of having it around 11th august so i would be 28 weeks,i have looked at another just and hour away so i may book that one.

Vikki hope your scan goes well today
Lou i kept ed my M jeans from having the girls 13 and 10 years ago and there first hospital outfits  
Nicole i relay don't think your going to make 40 weeks ,i don't relay enjoy the pregnancy bit too,hope you get to see the Dr's and feel better soon x

hello everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I agree I reckon you'll pop sooner hun.

Hayley the coil does look good hey, we are unexplained too but af is arriving today so don't think we will be one of 'those couples' that cop out after having a baby....

Veng not long till your scan then hun


----------



## Just a girl

lou - maybe not this month for you then  .............. 

anyone with/getting a pushchair without seperate handles may like this, one of the mums at a group i went to monday morning had one and it looked much more robust then those little plastic hooks, ive just ordered one

http://www.mybuggybuddy.co.uk/index.html

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley that looks good I put everything in the changing bag and put that over the big handle might get one of those though


----------



## watn1

Hey Hayley - Those look good. I brought some plastic one's for my bugaboo but I said to DP they will snap in a instant  

Just got back from Doc's.. Got a ever so slight UTI only +2 (whatever that means) Got some anti b's to go with my iron tablets too.. Wonderful


----------



## veng

Hayley they do look nice a strong clips 
Nicole hopfuly you start to feel better soon   i have MW this afternoon and i have to take doggy to the vet


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole sorry to hear of your UTI but at least you caught it early as Hayley says tough pregnancy easy labour hun come on your on the home run now    

Veng  with the mw this afternoon hun hope you get to hear peanuts hb


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhh Nic -   ..... but you know he's gonna be so worth it 

Veng - Busy afternoon for you then hunny, hope MW apt goes well 

Lou - I'm forever searching around in my changing bag for things I can't find , I've only got the freebie boots parenting one but could do with a bigger one really!

Back from our check up (was 30mins late as I got the time wrong ) all went well but from looking at his weight record and head measurements she said she suspects that G wasn't growing properly inside me the last few weeks of my pregnancy which is why he is constantly feeding to try and catch up, when I aksed why he may not of been growing properly she of course had no idea


----------



## veng

hayley you know i half think sometimes they make it all up who knows why his hungry aslong as he is happy and healthy and he is growing well they tend not to worry .

my MW went well as the girls are off i took them and we heard the heart beat you should of seen there faces it was great


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley that is nonsense it will just be a growth spurt hun they have them around 6weeks, I agree with Veng they just say things sometimes giving you their opinion, if that was the case why didn't they spot it when you were pregnant, George was bigger than Georgia and I never got told anything like that, they just seem to change feeding patterns constantly hopefully George's next stage will be to get into a little routine for his Mummy and start sleeping more at night for you xxx

Veng glad you mw appt went well, would love to have seen the girls faces makes it more real hey with hearing the hb x


----------



## vikki75

hi girls a super quickie one cos im off out 
girls it defo is lol twin one is head down an weighing roughly 1lb 1oz an she looks beautiful   twin 2 breech transverse( dont ask lol) but shes a bit smaller weighing roughly 1lb but her head circumference is small so got to go bacxk in 2 weeks for a growth scan ! but lloking good no abnormalities detected , had my bloods done for hemoglobin get results when i go next week  ill put my piccies up later im off to go MIL`s 
big hug to you all an im sorry if i missed anything i havent read back naughty i know smack my **** lol   
big love xxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Yay all your pink shopping was worth it , pleased your all happy and hope next weeks scan goes well too!

Lou, Veng  
Its been really annoying me actually the more I have thought about it, your both right - how on earth can she say that having not even seen me in my pregnancy, all my bump measurements were spot on and he weighed just off 7lb for a week early - grrrrr stupid women!  

Veng - I bet it was lovely having the girls with you for that apt - bless them


----------



## *~Nic~*

just reading and checking up on you all  

had to reply ot Hayley and say what a utter load of rubbish you were told - how can she possibly say that? rubbish rubbish rubbish!!! Its probably just a growth spurt as Lou says and as she says as long as hes happy and healthy....

Viks - glad all your girly shopping was worth it (although I suspect you were probably hoping for an excuse to be able to go out and buy more stuff!!!)  

right off to do brekky for Grace and then do some housework before visitors arrive

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies here`s my latrest scan piccies 
twin 1








twin 2


----------



## vikki75

where is everybody   im all alone     
any way got a appointment next tuesday to go visit the n.i.c.u (neonatal intensive care unit) so jay knows wat its all about in there instead of being thrown in the deep end If we do have bubbas early , hopefully we wont but id at least like him to know how it all is in there , iknow cos 3 of mine have been in them so its not to much of a shock to me 
hope everything is ok with you all xxxxxx


----------



## veng

hi Vik thats a good idea  
ive not been up to much just walked it to town to pay off the vet bill and now im knackered


----------



## vikki75

veng hows the bump coming along ??
i cant walk lol wish i could gonna try swimming tomorrow maybe it might help  
im so tired lately too,, oooo my sil gone into labour shes lives in the u.s in california shes 3 days over due cant wait to hear the news i know shes got a lil girl too


----------



## veng

bumps coming along nicly will take pic soon,how exciting for your SIL girls girls girls  
hope the swimming is easy on your hips


----------



## watn1

Hi chica's 

Vik's that a good idea, I wouldn't of thought the would allow visits to those units but it's very good that they do.

You have all probably seen my ** status after my scan this morning  Baby K is measuring approx 6lb 2oz  If I go to term they will estimate he will be 8-9lb  Consultant says she doubts I will get that far as his tummy/legs measurements were coming up at 37+3 He's either very long or a fat so and so 

ANyway to the good news... They are not going to let me go over 40 weeks after me pleading with her earlier  I'm booked on on 27th Aug 40+1 t be induced if nothing happens before then.. I am soooo happy that I only need to go on for another 6 weeks for defo  Mark has everything planned... Baby by the Fri, Home on the sat, Family BBQ on the Sun  We'll see 

Bad news, My iron hasn't come up at all infact it has gone down even after all the pills  I also has a internal and consultant said Thrush was on route  After that now it's back in full force  Got the pessary to take but it says not to untill night and I might just kill over before then  Pregnancy is so not fun in our house  But i'll be meeting my liccle large man very soon 

Hope everyone is OK.xxxxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's

Phoebe's laying with her head on my belly and peanut starting kicking was funny Phoebe loved it  

yeppie its Friday any weekend plans? nothing relay planed here sunday I'm off to spend a couple days with my friend


----------



## vikki75

hello lovelies 
well sil had her baby girl   even though i had to find out on ******** cos dp FORGOT to tell me this morning ! an its pee`d me off a bit shes called her liliana jae !!! my babies names jae-lei ! well anoyed next time im keeping my mouth shut , well if there ever will be a next time   
me im gonna burst !!!
nicole glad to hear your be induced hun  but your right they dont usually have tours around the nicu but cos we having twins an my dp a fluster bum they are letting us just visit it to show him wat to expect  
me craving is terrilbe RICE KRISPIES  on my 2nd bowl already lol 
week end my daughters 16th so be having a lil family get together then on the wednesday next week shes got a limo hummer taking her an 15 friends to a under 18`s nightclub 
hope you gilrs are all ok xxxxx


----------



## veng

vikki oh dear with the baby name are you going to change yours? how often will the children meet will it matter?
if we were going to have a boy we liked the name Dexter and Craigs brothers boy is Declan and we would of still kepted what we like,


----------



## Just a girl

~nic~ 
glad you agree about silly gp, grace looks gorgeous in your pic 

vikki  
how annoying about sil using part of your name , nice healthy craving - i love rice krispies but they just don't fill me up, so i would need 2 bowls now 

veng
dexter is a great name - so have you got a shortlist of girls names or even decided on one yet? 

nicole
wow your gonna have a big bubba there hun, if you did buy huggies as well as pampers make sure you use the huggies first as i found they were the smaller out of two!  sorry about the thrush and your iron levels 

well my news...
dp has been laid off of the job he had ,  I  something else comes along quick, otherwise g will be potty training by next month 

but some good news, i got g a cotbed matress in the next preview sale reduced from £80 to £40 - bargain!

you pregnant ladies should check out the NEXT online sale as last time i got some really nice maternity jeans for £10 and i'm still wearing them now infact (out of neccesity though and not choice )!

lou, kelly, sally


----------



## watn1

Hola Chick's  

Vikki -   Bummer about the name, But like veng says will they be around each other much? As her's is a midde name will they even use it?   I love Rice Crispys too but like Hayley they don't fill me up & i'd want something else half hour later  

Bet your DD will love the limo ride on her b'day.. 2 of my cousins have just had their prom's and both loved the limo ride to take them there. DP's eldest never went to his prom as his g/friend wouldn't let him, So thats something he'll regret no doubt.

Hayley - I'm peeved off at next   Every year I always get the VIP login and this year I haven't   It's obviously because i have only brought 2 things this year.. But i agree on the mat clothes i got jeans & trousers last sale and am still wearing them & they've been washed about 100 times.

Baby K will be a nice size.. I'm sooooo excited, Scared & god all sorts of emotions   I'm glad I have a end date in sight but I do want to go into labour on my own as i imagine it to b all quite exciting especially if DP was at work etc.

Sorry to hear about your DP's job.. Do you think he'll get something quickly? Not sure if I told you's but I too was laid off the other week (well on 4th Aug) British Gas have decided to stop their home network   Not sure what i'm gonna do but have just brought a embroidery machine so migt do a load of stuff and sel it on ebay for a few months for some extra ££'s. 

RE: Huggies, i think I only have 2 packs of Newborn size 1 and the rest Newborn 2.. I have a few packs of 3 too   Ony 1 pack of newborn pampers though.. have you tried both? i know everyone has different opionions but the general say so seems to be huggies are better on boy's  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls  sorry no personals just a quick one had a couple of crap days Georgia was weighed yesterday and has lost weight   she now only has 4 bottles a day as she sleeps through the HV didn't seem worried and just said we will see what happens next week

Hope you all have some nice plans for the weekend xx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou  
Big  , their weight is always such a worry isn't it, but if your HV really isn't worried then you shouldn't be either - I'm sure she wasn't sparing your feelings either as ours at work cedrtainly don't!  If Miss G is happy, alert and thriving then try not too worry too much!    

Nicole 
I've never had a sale preview invite before and your gonna go mad but I haven't ordered anything off them this year - in fact I hardly ever order off them   The baby boy stuff wasn't up to much anyway - didn't have much at all and what I did see that I was going to get in 6 - 9months had all gone by the time my slot had come up!  
Sorry you are being made redundent hun but on the bright side at least it means lots more time with bubs, your embroidery idea sounds good, are you good at it?  Baby K will be a perfect size   G was too skinny bless him he looked like a turtle withouts its shell  
I don't think theres much in it with the nappies - not that I've noticed anyway!


----------



## veng

morning

Lou  like everyone has said if the HV is not worryed then try not too easy sasid than done im sure 

Nicole i would not worry about weight my friend was toldshe was going to have a 9 pound baby and she was 7pound 6 ,im sure job wise something will come up and while you have time relax 

Hayley i hope DH gets work soon  and names at the moment i like Isabel Craig said if she comes on halloween we have to think of a cool name like Mortisha


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all feeling better today Georgia is on target for her 5bottles today which has cheered me up even though she woke at 4am for her first one, thing is I can't make her have it if she doesn't want it although she should be having 5 she generally will only take 4, oh well hopefully its a one off and she has put on next week.  Start baby massage classes on 3rd August cant wait she should love it as when she has had a bath I talc her and rub her all over and she giggles...

Hope all you blooming ladies are ok and not too hot and bothered xx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou
glad your feeling better today  and hope that miss g manages her 5 bottles, how many oz's does she take now?  you'll both love baby massage - master g really likes it although I've not managed a full body yet hes always had enough before i get to do his face and back!

well yesterday g went much longer between feeds during the day and even did a 3hr sleep at lunchtime which was great but last night was a nightmare he didn't sleep go to sleep until 10pm then woke at 11.00 when he had his formula, woke at 1.30 till 3, woke again at 4 till 5, then again at 6 but i laid him on me at this point as i was knackerd and he slept till 7!

I've got a hair trial tonight for my friends wedding and shes providing wine and munchies, i hope i can last longer then 2 hours this time!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley she normally has 6ozs in her 4 bottles but although she has had 5bottles today she hasn't drank all of each of them not sure if she has a little upset tummy will have to see what happens Thursday when I take her to be weighed.  

I remember even after I put Georgia on formula all the time she ended up sleeping on my chest just so I could get some sleep, I think in the earlier days they need to be near you hun it will get better promise x


----------



## Just a girl

I'm holding you to that Lou , had another night pretty much the same he only seems to like giving me 1 hour blocks of sleep after his feed around 2am!
I hope Thursdays weigh in goes well, she's prob just having an off week or two and will end up making up for it !


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies,

  Lou / Hayley - Baby massage looks so much fun.. That will be one of the classes I make sure I go to. 

Lou - Sorry Georgia lost weigt this week, but i'm sure it's just a one off. Hopefully she'll be back to herself next week.

Hayley - You poor thing   You must be zombified   No use to you at all, But I too am up every hour for a hour or so.. It's just soooo annoying! Like Lou said I'm sure it just takes time for babies to find their own pattern and I am sure he will in his own time. 

I wasn't going to bother with the next sale as getting up at 4am and going shopping just did not apeal to me at all however, I was awake so I woke DP up and off we went.. OMG! Have you ever been? It was mental! The que was HUGE and just full of crazy ladies   I sent DP to the baby section and I went upstairs to the mens shirts/suits (DP hate spending money on himself   ) He came upstairs all proud of himself with 2 huge bags of clothes.. Bless! I can now see why people do it as we spent £520 on £1200 worth of clothes. Dp got 3 new suits and about 10 new shirts in that which was why it was so much   Anywho.. We got loads of baby 3-6months things grows, T-shirts, Hoddy tops,, cardy's, Jeans, Combats... I am very happy   Saves having to buy a shed load of stuff near crimbo. For me I got NOTHING! Not a single thing   Wasn't really worth it as I have no idea what size i'll be afterwards etc as I still have some TX weight to loose ontop of the baby bump etc. 

 I'm soooooooooooooooo fed up   I can't get comfy no matter what I do   The only place thats better then most is standing up but obviously the pressure then starts to kick in. I don't know whats wrong   If I sit upright baby goes mental as if i'm sqashing him If I lay on my side my shoulders quickly go numb & my back, Well I just can't do it  

Anywho.. I'm off to my mum's today for dinner and really not looking forwad to sitting in the car for 40 mins   Even that's uncomfy  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley maybe I spoke too soon Georgia is now waking at 4am for a feed, but that is from 7.30pm last night so not bad and it makes me happy cause hopefully will help with her weight gain  

Nicole you poor thing it sounds as though your lo is definately ready any day making you so uncomfy


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hey beautiful ladies 

Just checking in FINALLY!  is it me or is this baby lark bl**dy hard no matter how long you wait for it  worth every second tho

I've only had a lil skip back so forgive my lack of personals etc

*Hayley and Lou*you dont know how happy i am to hear you have/had George and Georgia on your chests to sleep as well! I've been getting really told off for letting Remy sleep there but i find i get longer sleep when she's there and so does she making her less grouchy in the day 

*Viks * wow @ your bump hun  cant beleive how hooge you are 

*Nicole * Not long now babes, Kaden's weight etc sounds really good!

*Veng*aww [email protected] peanut kicking Pheobe that's so sweet 

**Nic*, Kells and anyone i missed* i'll have to make a hasty departure as Remy is giving my mum grief at the moment  i be back when she's settled xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Girls just a quickie


Josh never used to sleep unless he was on me, and Mason was exactly the same... He has grown out of it and has sleep thru for ages. They were inside us for 9 months and all they listened to was our heart beats and noises.... If they dont sleep normally then there is no harm letting them sleep on us, obviously if u have had a drink then i wouldnt. Please listen to urselfs and ur own motherly instincs. There wasnt health vistitors years ago and our grandparents and before them coped quite well on "mothers instinc" 

Ive also "been told off" for making up bottles in advance.. FFS its all sooo silly, all these guide lines. One child has a bad reaction to smething and it all changes. I told my HV, that my mother did it and i did it with josh so i will continue to make bottles up in advance, shut her right up. 

Like i said u will find whats best for your baby and for you as you go along. 

I hope u are all well and your beautiful lil babies are growing nice and strong 

Love to u all mwah mwah


----------



## Just a girl

jade - nice to hear from you hunny  , yep im inclined to agree with you - its hard work! There is something about having treatment that makes you feel ungrateful if you have a bit of a moan, but sod it we're only human too.

kelly - you make me giggle, i bet your hv's face was a picture! i had g on my chest last night from 3am onwards 

nicole - check you out bargain lady! sounds as though the shop had more baby boys stock then online - are you anymore comfortable yet?

lou - how is georgia going with her bottles, hope your feeling a bit better about it all


----------



## Leicesterlou

I agree with Kelly Mummy always knows best and Georgia always used to sleep better in my chest she now sleeps in her moses basket but on her tummy and settles alot better we have a sensor mat so told the HV she said I shouldn't but tough Georgia likes it better obviously and its made her neck really strong too


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies  

Kel - Nice to hear from you   I forgot one tree hill last night   I'm crap  

Hayley - Yep i'm still uncomfy! Just measured my tum & it's 47"   It's just so sore & I don't know why   Feels really bruised & rock hard.. I did however sleep last night which was bliss & only got up for a wee once which has got to be a world record   I've never had so many baths I don't think as I'm a shower chic normally but it's the only place that is nice as I can't feel any pressure etc.

They did have loads of boy's things in the shop in Next I did look online and there was nowt so it was well worth the trip. 

Veng / Vikki - How are you both? Are you still shopping for things? 

Jade - Glad you & Remi are well... Sounds like you have your hands full  

Went to go and get a selection of baby milk from Adsa today and seen the cow & gate in the ready made bottle things (box of 12) As they only do SMA in the hossy I brought a box so i'm gonna try baby K on that first and see how he goes.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veng

morning everyone
hope your all well i just got back from spending some time with my friend and her family her little girl is just over a mth old and lovely 

Ive not got much to buy now I'm thinking about getting some sleeping bags things Hayley,Kelly,Lou,Jade are you using them sleep bags or just blankets in your cribs/cots


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Veng I now use sleeping bags BHS do some nice 1tog ones that I have got but to start with I used blankets as Georgia was too small for a sleeping bag babies have to be over 7lbs to use them


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley it really does make you feel like a cow if you moan doesnt it   but anyway, its a womans right to have a whinge  

Kells, i too got told off for making up feeds   i'm breast feeding but my greedy guzzler just isnt getting enough so am topping up with bottles, the HV said i should make them up fresh   i'd like to see her try it at 4am with a screaming Remy in her arms! my greedy bubs will not wait  

Veng am using blankets hun, Rems doesnt seem to like the sleeping bag   

Lou, mummy definately knows best   Had to remind dp of that the other day as any time Rems makes a squeak his family want to shove a bottle in her mouth without even checking if she can be consoled any other way   his mum really did try to give her one bottle STRAIGHT after the other on monday (all she wanted was a bum change and jiggle about) i had to tell her off   that's why they all have overweight kids methinks  

hugs to everyone i missed xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade oh my god surely your MIL should know better mine said yesterday we are spoiling Georgia because she jumped when she put loud music on I hardly ever hold her except when I am getting her to bed at night otherwise she is on the baby gym or in her chair and we play


----------



## Hopeful J

Lou you would think so!!! His side of the family drive me up the flippin wall, they also keep trying to give her water - which is all well and good but my poor bubba just gags and spits it straight out again! 
 @ you MIL what's wrong with these people sticking their oar in? 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Lou you would think so!!! His side of the family drive me up the flippin wall, they also keep trying to give her water - which is all well and good but my poor bubba just gags and spits it straight out again!
> @ you MIL what's wrong with these people sticking their oar in?
> 
> xx


If she needs water which she shouldn't at the min cause its not that hot try putting half a teaspoon of apple juice on it thats the only way georgia will have it in the hot weather but be careful cause if georgia had too much water she wouldn't then take her bottle hun


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies 

Lou - spoiling georgia becasue she jumped to loud music? WTF - I've never heard such [email protected], and do you know what even if you did hold her all day, so what if you did? Naughty MIL !

Jade - Same to your MIL , Lou's right theres no need to be giving her water yet  unless she's constipated, your breast milk provides her drink as well as food! I give G formula too as his last night feed, he will take it at room temp so we just make up the water in advance and add the formula when he needs it!

Veng - I had to wait until G was 7lb but we do use the gro/sleeping bags, Tesco have the summer 1tog ones too starting from £4 (the proper gorbags are really expensive at around £30 each ) we have one but it was a gift ,  you do need a couple though incase they're sick on them during a night feed 

Nicole - I went into the Next store today and they had nothing for babies - must of all been snapped up by the crazy brigade at 5am on the sale opening day 

Kelly - I se on ** your still doing well with the old weight loss - well done hunny!


George poo'd all over his daddy last night   , I was asleep so missed it, still cracked me up all the same! I generally just get pee'd on - have not been poo'd on .......... yet!  Had to go into town today as needed some long sleeve tops for G as the weather keeps changing - really struggled to find any in his size but primark came up trumps, got him a cute hoodie cardi and 2 long sleeve t's for £6.50!


----------



## watn1

I missed al the chatter today then  

Been in town with my ma all day... I'm pooped! Went and got some Rasberry leaf tea bags and some Clary Sage Oil..  

On the subject of grow bags, BHS one's are in the sale at £10   They also have a 20% off event on the 27th Aug so got stock up then   If you want the proper 'grow bag' ones there are tuns in TKMAXX between £9-£12 BARGAIN! They also have the travel ones in there (with the car seat holes) For cheap as chips too.

What's all this nonsense about M-I-L's?   I'm lucky mine lives 50 miles away and never visits but would not be interested anyway, She's really nice but not into kids   

Also on the making up bottles, I have read almost everywhere to just put boiling water in bottles and then add the powder when needed? Not cool? However I was thinking will the power go in OK if they are just room temp?


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - 
The powder goes in fine if the water is room temp, just give it a good shake   My HV told me that the reason your not supposed to make lots of bottles up in advance is that the formula isn't sterile so there is a risk of 'food poisoning' 
I think I'll be visiting tx-maxx soon, I was only in town today damn! Can you remind me nearer the time about the bhs 20% event please - I'll never remember!
My MIL is pretty good too, she gets quite nervous bless her and looks to us for reassurance that she's holding him right!


----------



## watn1

Evening Hayley 

Sure, I'll remind you.. It's the day I am due in to be induced so no shopping for me that day  Unless I go before  They have lots of bargains in TKMAXX and things change all the time.. I got a brolly for my Bugaboo the other day for £12 instead of the usual £30 

Anyone seen the buggy brolly's? I had this idea a few years back but didn't think it would take off  Silly me! http://www.buggybrolly.com/ I'll be investing in the winter.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Afternoon ladies
> 
> Lou - spoiling georgia becasue she jumped to loud music? WTF - I've never heard such [email protected], and do you know what even if you did hold her all day, so what if you did? Naughty MIL !


I know DH actually told her 1 shes not spoilt and 2 if we want to spoil her then f*** off cause its our business LOL I just told her I'd waited 7yrs for her and I will bring her up how I please and if she dont like it tough

Hi Hayley and Nicola be right back Georgia is not settling tonight for some reason


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Exactly!! Good on DP!

Nicole - I haven't seen those but I remember a few years ago on dragons den a lady had some glove things that attached to the buggy and you could just slip your hands out to deal with the baby!  If you do forget to remind me I'll forgive you seeing as you do have other  and BIGGER things going on that day


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Also on the making up bottles, I have read almost everywhere to just put boiling water in bottles and then add the powder when needed? Not cool? However I was thinking will the power go in OK if they are just room temp?


I have a powder dispenser from tesco's and Georgia has always had room temp bottles as I couldn't drag myself out of bed to warm the bottles and it works better for us as I can prepare the bottle anywhere and not have to worry about warming it or carrying a flask around


----------



## veng

morning
im off out today i promised my ex motherinlaw a day out in the summer holidays she is so good with the girls so i don't mind ,looks like rain tho might be going to see harry potter if it does not brighten up.

Lou my friend does the same she has little tube things that go with her bottles and boils water makes up water in bottles leave them by kettle and adds the power as needed room temp,so when we went out she took both abd just bshaked and fed when needed,

have a good day everone


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies... Just a quick one as DP is off today so we are just about to go clean the babies room   

Thanks re: The bottles, As I too have invested in the powder tub things and also the proper Tommy Tippy one's that go into the bottles.. I won't be making them ready for during the day if it's easy just to tip in the powder, But the night time ones will be ready made, I should imagine 20 seconds of shaking a bottle will seem like 20 minutes with a crying baby    But, what a load of nonsense! Women have been making bottles ready for donkey years.. I could understand if you were leaving them for days on end  

God! DP has just made up some Jeyes Fluid to go clean the garden patio and it stinks! 

I'm getting lots of niggles again   Its horrible assessing every single twinge! I want one of those movie labours, You know - Your waters break in public, you fall to your knees in pain.. Hey presto.. An hour later baby is here   No mistaking that hey?

Did any of you use Clary Sage in the bath? Haven't used it yet as it's not recommended untill term but my god it's strong! My friend used it at 38 weeks in the bath and has a massage with it, That night her daughter was born   My mum also used to use it when her back was really bad and she said it used to zone her out and send her off for a good nights sleep, which I could really use  

Also the RLT is becoming OK.. I actually quite like it now i'm used to it. I have to put sugar in it though.. Gonna up to 2 cups next from next week.


----------



## Just a girl

NIC - I've used clary sage, it can be used for period pains and pmt so I used to put some in my bath  - my friend is an aromatherapist so made me a massage blend up which she said i could use from 38 weeks, i only put it on a few times but massaged it during labour as it helps to soften your cervix - not sure it helped me though as i didn't dilate past 4cm 

have fun cleaning


----------



## vikki75

hi girls quickie from me  
hope your all ok  
nicole rlt you should do the capsules  there stronger an you dont have to taste it  
hayley hope you an G are doing ok 
me im really not to weell got sore throat headache   also got trace of protein in my urine wat there keep an eye on !! went to see con an shes moved me to 24weeks today were going by uss date  so im 24 weeks TODAY !!! but there really gonna keep an eye on lil one cos they sed its unusual to have non id twins an one being smaller cos there not sharing a placenta an cos i had that bleed earlier on in my pg could be the the placenta isn`t working as good   but got scan on thursday next week 
just hope im not coming down with this flu thing!! feel so poopy  
well got my hossy bag done even made one up for jay incase his at work he can change in to clean clothes 
right im off to lay down i feel sooo sick an dizzy  
big hug to you all


----------



## watn1

Hayley - I brought some Almond carrier oil to mix with the Clary sage... Hopefully that will be OK. I'll try anything to avoid being induced   Not Caster Oil though.. YUK!   At DP getting pooed on btw   I bet you wish you were there to see that.

Vikki - Sorry your feeling poorly hun.. Hopefully you will feel better soon. Get lots of rest. Are you having lots of rountine scans now? x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Vikki I hope your feeling better after a rest hun, those twins are obviously taking all they can from Mummy  

Nicole sounds like your all ready hope it happens soon for you hun


----------



## veng

Morning everyone

i hope bumps and baby's are doing well  
looks like rain today ,bit of a lazy day for me today


----------



## watn1

Morning chica's  

  DP has been given some Tamiflu   He woke up yesterday with a sore throat, Runny/blocked nose then last night started getting all achy and had the runs   I called that new place (hotline thing) and they just said "yep, sounds like swine flue" Gave me a ref num and I have to go get his Tamiflu from a pick up point today which does just so happen to be our Dr's surgery. Asked them about me and they said to speak to my GP as they may give me something as a precaution.. I don't really want to take anything, so think i'm gonna wait it out and see if I start to feel unwel.. I think this whole thing is stupid, How can they just say over the phone "oh you have swine flu"   He doesn't have a temp or anything so it's probably just a cold even though he has no reason to have a cold.

Anyway, How is everyone? Well I hope. I'm waiting for our new moses basket today.. It's sooooooooooooo cool! Wasn't gonna get one but I couldn't resist it, It was so nice and unusual and bigger then the normal moses basket. I'll take a pic when it comes. 

Veng - Looks like it's gonna tip it down too.


----------



## veng

Nicole so i guess there not swopping people and just saying yes you have symptoms heres the tablets you have swine flu?  hope DP feels better soon 
yes take pic's of moses basket


----------



## watn1

Nope no more of that Veng   Stupid isn't it! What a easy way for people to get a week off work.   

I now have the sniffles!   But I bet it's all in my head


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies  

Nicole - Don't you already have a moses basket Mrs?    Fingers crossed you don't get poorly  , also all castor oil does is give you the runs and its the cramps that accompany them that are rumoured to help bring on labour - I'd rather labour without stains in may pants thanks 

Vikki - Are you feeling better now? Hope scan goes well on Thursday and both girls are doing fine  

Veng - How was your weekend with MIL?

Lou - Hope Georgia is being a good girl and taking all her milk for mummy 

Well G is still waking every 2 hours for food, but he went back to sleep this morning after his feed which he never does so I'm making the most of it and two hand typing , we went to our friends sons 1st bday bbq yesterday and all the fresh (cold) air must of wore him out   Off to boobie club this morning and then will be getting the little man weighed, hope everyone has a nice Monday


----------



## watn1

Hehe Hayley - I thought the same.. I'd die if any of the nasties cae with the caster oil while giving birth  

Boobie club   Love it! is that like a breast feeding support club? How did you manage a BBQ? It poured it down all day here y'day   Let us know how G's weigh in goes. Sorry he's still waking up every 2 hours.. Is he factually taking more food every 2 hours then or just waking? I don't know if you read it but there was a post on one of the thread boards the other week about a baby doing this & people suggested changing to "hungry" baby formula for a night time feed? Obviously i have no clue so can't really help  

I did have a moses basket but DP made me send it back saying it was a waste as the bugaboo pram cot is a great basket but I was looking online for a stand and spotted this one which I just had to have   To be fair i only want it for the first few weeks when visitors will be around which will save them walking up 3 flights of stairs to his room


----------



## veng

Nicole does your DP know you have ordered a moses basket? Craig's fine about spending his like a big kid him self  

Hayley -its a bit strange at times with my EX MIL but she's relay nice and loves the girls to bits i can't be mad at her for having a crap son lol,it was raining so we ended up having lunch and going to see harry potter girls loved it 

feeding every 2 hours i don't know how you manage your doing fab a boobie club oh i hope theres one around here


----------



## watn1

Hi Veng - Yeah he knows.. He desn't have any control over mone in our house.. It's all MINE.. Muuuhhahahahaa.  I'm a spendaholic...ooops! But he's just as bad. I just don't think he liked the other basket, He thought it looked girly  I guess it did a little.

It's not come yet but here's the pic from ebay:









ooops bit big


----------



## veng

Nicole looks like little K will have lots of growing space it looks huge


----------



## watn1

veng said:


> Nicole looks like little K will have lots of growing space it looks huge


It does look rather large hey? Don't even know where i'll put it but i'll find somewhere i'm sure.. I'll be testing out spots when it arrives  It was only £50 which I don't mind if he'll go in for for more then 5 minutes.. but seeing as it looks like he'll be a chunky monkey maybe that won't be that long! haha


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Nicole I hope you dont get ill hun   moses basket looks very trendy hun Georgia still sleeps in hers now albeit in the cot but we used to move her around the house with us for the first 3/4 weeks whilst all she did was sleep and eat and then when she got older and started to have naps she goes to her bedroom now.

Hayley maybe G is having a growth spurt hun with his 2hrly feeds, I hope you have had a lie down whilst he has been asleep, Georgia seems fine now although tired today but won;t seem to sleep...

Veng how are you hun are you starting to count down the weeks yet?

Hi Vikki, Kelly, Jade and anybody else I may have missed


----------



## watn1

Lou, I hope I don't get sick too. Not because it's 'Swine Flu' but incase I go into labour. I've just been and got DP's Tamiflu it was like I was going into court   I got a massive lecture about if I go into labour over the next 5 days then DP under no circumstances can come anywhere near the hospital    & if Baby was well enough to come home while he was still taking the Tamiflu or showing symtoms then to tell the hospital and they will keep the baby there if DP couldn't go stay anywhere else. What if I get it   Would they keep the baby away from me   Will they even take me in?  

I have called my GP trying to get them to swab him so we actually know, But they won't   

I'm still getting all the niggles and today I've got cramps worse then I had over the weekend, BH's are still regular too.. I'm trying to sit still and not to encourage things at all, But sod's law something will happen.. God I hope not! Imagine DP not being able to see the baby if he were born  

Oh I dunno! Nothing I can do other then relax   
Anyone seen the news? Just caught something about ladies encouraged to 'sell' their egg's   It's on ITV.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh my god how stressful for u nicole    yes just seen the news interesting hey


----------



## watn1

Just tryng to put it to the back of my mind lou  

Someone has just posted 'in the papers' board.. Just said my piece


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - Yep, it is a support group and yes he is feeding every time he wakes!  The HV said today he is quite long so once he has filled is frame to match his length then he will prob settle down - he is now 11lb5oz!  Very cool basket! We didn't have rain yesterday well aprt from a couple of small showers but it was grey, cloudy and quite cold!   for all the s.flu stress hun! Will go check out the news thread out now I think, I'm all intrigued.

Lou - I don't seem to be able to sleep during the day , Georgia is obviously too busy playing to bother with something so trivial such as sleep , stop being such good company 

Veng - I'm going to see the new HP film on Friday, it will be our first night out together since having George, gonna grab a quick bite too, will be weird but my mum is sitting so I'll know he'll be in safe hands  Its great that your friends with the ex mil, really positive for the girls.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley George will be overtaking Georgia in the weight department hey she is 11lb 8.5 now and is a month older than George so I'm sure he is just feeding cause he needs it although doesn't help you especially if you can't nap in the day hun xx

Nicole I guess you just have to hope for the best hey and try not too stress   

Vikki saw your ** pics my god your the size now that I was a full term hun no wonder your walking like a penguin   

Hi to Jade, Veng, Kelly and anybody I've missed


----------



## vikki75

hi girls  
lol    lou it dont look real does it bloody feels real though lol
nicole hun i sympathise with you   my eldest just been diagnosed with it an is staying with her best friend got to go get her tamiflu tomorrow   i feel usless but her best friends mum sed she dont her giving it to me cos of my delicate  condition (bless her) an is keeping her with them  poor cow cant really move got high temp sore throat feels sick an real bad headache   an shes been like this since she went ice skating the other day   
big hi an hug to everyone hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
just got back from walking the dog as the weather does not look good thought i would walk her before it poors down,

Vikki  your daughters friend was relay nice to have her stay while she's ill so you don't get it

Nicole hows your DP today any better?

a friend of mine was filling her car up and was told to wear gloves to help with swine flu 

my mum should be over this afternoon we are taking girls roller skating i don't think I'll be doing any roller skating tho 

i got the new Autumn/winter book from mothercare they have very cute furry all in one winter coats i love the cow and leopard one


----------



## watn1

ooooh Veng - Not seen the new M/care book yet.   Gloves to fill up your car? puuurrrllllleeaase!   He's still under the weather although pleading he is fine   Although all around his eyes are all yellow  

Vikki - Aaaah that was so nice of your daughters friends mum.. Hopefully she will get over it quite quickly. Loving your ** pic's


----------



## watn1

I've been to the MW today and I am in SLOW labour! I am a little freaked out but she has told me I can stay like this for weeks, I am 2-3 cm Dilated and 80% efaced, baby is 1/5th engaged too.. So it won't be long now no doubt. I have been getting regular period cramps for a couple of das which tail off after a bit, & have had loose stools for the last few days too, had a strong urge to clean scrub the kitchen yesterday.. Every nook & cranny got scrubbed.

To top off matters, I have now got the snuffles and have been sneezing loads in the last few hours   I did ask what would happen if 'actual' labour starts and MW told me they have a 'viral' room set up but the MW's will be in there only when they HAD to be and with masks/gloves on. Baby would be taken straight away from me too   I'm staying still and trying not to encourage things.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole how exciting and frightening all at the same time hun hope you only have a cold and not the dreaded swine flu   

Ah Veng I dont have the new MC book yet either

Hi to everybody else


----------



## Hayleigh

***********GATECRASHER AGAIN  *************

Nicole - Have been reading your progress regulary and just seen your post as Lou said how exciting but scary at the same time,can you please ask your family to wrap you in cotton wool for a few more weeks? until everyone is better?   You take it easy now    

Hayley - Hey you   G is looking ADORABLE    hope your okay mummy  

I'll sneak away now


----------



## Just a girl

Nic -   ohhh hunny    ,   you don't have swine flu, and you don't go in to labour properly.  if i was you i would demand to be swabbed as if its just a cold it would be awful for them to take k away, i know you don't want to but what if you were planning on bf'ing 

i cant your believe 3-4cm already, i was in full blown agonising labour and only got to 4 -5   crazy how different it is for everyone!

lou, veng, vik - hiya ladies  

Hayleigh - hey hun, how you doing?


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 

i agree with Hayley Nicole if you do have swine flu and go into labour make sure you get swapped i hope you don't have swine flu tho and just a cold 

hope your all having a good day I'm off to walk the dog then do some tidying as my girls are spending the night at my mums as hubby and i have a work meal out tonight and Craig gets to dress in his blue's


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all  no sign of Nicole today I hope she is ok


----------



## veng

just what i was thinking too Lou.
Nicole i hope your ok


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies,

  I'm still waddling around  

I sooooooo thought something was happening last night / this morning.. I was having some quite painful tightenings/twinges which were going around to my back and down my foofy.. But it tailed off and didn't lead to anything. I have however today lost what I can only assume is my plug coming away   creamy snot like lovley looking.. No blood stains though   Do you think thats what is was?

Hayley - I was wondering too about the bf-ing.. Thankfully no symtoms have arisen from the sniffles, I just have a cold I think. 

Hayleigh - Woohoo! Look at your bump.. How exciting. Hope you are keeping well. xx

Veng - I too have been cleaning today.. I've got a obsession with my kitchen


----------



## Just a girl

Hey everyone my lap top has died  so just a quick one as it takes forever on phone to post so apologies for being quiet over nxt few days! Xxx                            Nicole hope all is well with you, ill be checking in to see how your doing, feel free to send us a text if you do go off into hospital in labour because its not like your be thinking of anything else lol xxx


----------



## Hayleigh

Nicole - Thinking of you honey   and CHECK YOU out, you look lovely in your picture Pregnancy is treating you very well hun  

Hayley - Nicole
Im really good thank you both for asking....just getting over the morning sickness (thank goodness) but everythings cool


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey ladies, 

Just popping in to say howdy, hope all are well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
jade shes soooooo lovely  
nicole hun hurry up now i want to see baby K  
hayleigh look at you hun with your bump hope your ok 
hayley hope you too are good !!  
me well i had my scan yesterday an both lil beauties are growing nicely   baby 2 shes on the 3rd or 5th centile wat ever that means  
shes actually folded in half lol feet round her ears lol 
but twin 1 is weighing 1lb10oz an twin 2 is 1lb9oz so im happy an so is the cons 
we didnt get a photo this time cos it would of just looked the same as the other week lol
but ive got terrible heartburn an swoollen ankles at the mo   but still waddling around  
BH getting stronger but nothing i cant deal with just keep an eye on them im hoping they dont turn into real ones   anyway hope your all ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's how was your weekends?

we went to Paris to spend some time with Craig's parents it was lovely but I'm knacker ed with all the walking we did,so I'm going to have a nice lazy day today and catch up with the washing


----------



## watn1

Veng - Paris... Woooooo Check you out.. Well I havn't done anything anywhere near that exciting.. I went the pub for sunday lunch  

Vik's - Great news about your babies hun... Lovely weights. I can't believe the size of you! How on earth are you still managing so well? I am sure you are bigger then me & I can just about walk   Hope your DD is better now? x

Jade - Nice to hear from you hun.. Hope Remi is keeping you nice and busy. She is lovely.xx

Hayleigh - I wish Pg was treating me well hun.. believe it took me 5 hours of getting ready to look half decent for that wedding, Every other day I look like.. well.. I won't say, But awful  

Lou/hayley - How are you ladies with babies?  

Kelly - Loving the pic's on ** of the twinnies.. Josh looks like he loves them to bit's.

Well, Me! Still blooming really uncomfy! Getting lots of regular pains that just turn into nothing! They were really strong on Saturday night, So much so I got out my tans machine laid it all out on the table ready to put on after the bath.. Needless to say I got out the bath and walked up and down the stairs 3 times and they wore off   Soooooooooooo annoying!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

veng sounds lovley  
nicole hun my waist is 42 inches wats yours?? lol im bit worried today been quite busy the last couple of days decorating but since yesterday i hsvent felt twin 2   dont know why twin 1 bouncing around all the time an so is twin 2 usually but havent really felt her at all wat do u think i should do ?


----------



## watn1

Hi Vik's - Go get a ice cold glass of water and have a lie down on your back for 5 minutes.. If you still haven't felt her call the fetal unit.. Better safe then sorry.

My waist was 47" but has now dropped down to 44"   Maybe because my bump has drooped as I now have some space between bump and (.)~(.)'s xxx


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls

Vikki i hardly felt Mason, Phoebe was always moving, if ur worried, just ring ur MW or the hospital. She might be lazy just like Mason lol

Sally r u ok just seen ur ** status...

Nicole i think u look fab in ur pic... i wishu would take things easy woman

Lou Hows lil Georgia?? 

Hayley how r u and sexy George doing?

Quicky from me im feeding M xxx


----------



## vikki75

well girls i phoned the mw she told me to get ready an go day unit , so i did i got in the bath when i got out i lay down an bobs ya uncle she started disco dancing  
i think she was just being lazy too   kelly how are you ?? an bubbas i see on ** there getting big  xx bless 
nicole hun you made me feel thin again lol   thank you lol mwah xxx
ive got a bounding head ache   an swollen ankles so think ill go sit down an do the ironing of baby clothes i washed


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Nicole I must say as you hadn't been around I thought you might have been in labour even thought about texting you but then thought the last thing you would want is me hassling to find out if baby arrived hey, come on LO Mummy is so ready to meet you now and all her ff's wanna see pics  

Vikki glad your twins started moving hun when I think back I used to panic that I hadn't felt Georgia but when I was on the go working etc she slept but then when I lyed down to relax she would wake up somebody told me its the movement in your hips pelvis that rocks them to sleep not sure ow true it is  

Hi Kelly love your twin pics hun.

Veng Paris how lovely

Hi to everybody else 

Well it was our 6th wedding anniversary yesterday so my Mum had Georgia Saturday night and we went out for a meal and few beers then ended up dancing the night away and got in 2am    needless to say had a massive hangver yesterday, been to baby massage thisafternoon and Georgia is now asleep bless she loved it she has her jabs tomorrow  so not looking forward to that


----------



## watn1

Aaaah Lou - Hope you both had a fab time.. bet it was well overdue (the dancing untill 2am   ) I figured i've have a few nights with Baby K and do the same.. Only kidding, But will look forward to mine & mark's b'day in Oct to do just that. I wish he would hurry up too hun I'm more then ready now. Lost somemore plug stuff today.. Just how much should there be? It's only been bits at a time though I guess, & now got belly ache AGAIN! So no doubt the pains will start up again later. Don't you worry, I will be texting you as soon as I get any concrete info  

Kelly - I have been resting, Honest! So much so i'm just tired ALL the time! & now when I do something I need a nap   Just changed all the bedding on all the beds in the house; ours, Kid's and Guest beds & it wiped me out   

For those using Fairy non-bio; The gel is on offer in Tesco's if you shop there... Was £4.99 Now £3


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I can't help with the plug as I just had my waters constantly driping have you tried a hot bath that brought my pains on


----------



## watn1

Not yet Lou - But you have read my mind & was just about to pop and run it.. Trouble is it's 3 flights up & i'm felling rather lazy   Might sit and wait it out another hour untill DP can go run it for me   I'm sitting reading some birth stories.. I love reading them all they are FAB! I am now on Page 10   I doubt anything is happening as Baby K is bum butting me at the mo in my rib's shiffling around like a gooden so it's probably him causing me the pains.. I'm defo having a good word with him when he gets here   He keeps moving onto my siactic nurve and the most awful pains come down my left leg.. He has a habit normally of doing so when walking and my leg nearly gives way from underneath me.. Lovely hey?! He'll be worth it in the end I am sure.


----------



## veng

Nicole with my girls i didn't notice a pug thing too but it seems along time ago with Sophie my waters went no pains so went in that was a wed then finally had her Friday.Phoebe same waters went no pain then went in started wed and had her just gone midnight so was the Thursday.

Lou Happy 6th wedding anniversary for yesterday sound like you had a good sat night 

Hi Vikki,Nat,Nic,Sally,Jade,Hayley,Hayleigh,Kelly and everyone 

i just booked my 4D scan this Saturday I'm very excited


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - my plug went gradually over the course of the weekend I laboured, after each internal I lost a load more, there seemed to be loads of the disgusting stuff and it got pinker in colour too! Hope its not too much longer hun , you have reminded me to try and finish my birth story!

Vik - Pleased to hear both girlies are making themselves known to mummy 

Lou - Happy anniversary , hangover nice 

Veng - Paris sounded lovely, I did stacks of walking when I went there - wipes you out doesn't it?  

Kelly - Your two are looking scrummy 

We went out on Friday for a bite to eat and to the cinema and my mum had George overnight, the little sod slept loads for her , he went from 9pm - 1am then 1.30 - 5.30am!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping in 

Nic, i lost my plug at about 35 wks, i was then induced at 37+5 despite having been leaking waters from 25w

veng how exciting hope you enjoy the scan are you taking the girls along 

Hayley always the way eh, hope all is ok with you and G

Lou hope G is doing ok
I had similar issue with Z's weight at a similar age, but he soon made up for it

Hi to all
~E~


----------



## Just a girl

holly17 are you formally heffalump? 

Birth story is finally finished - 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203987.msg3197059#new


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley

yes

Will go take a look at your birth story!

Em


----------



## watn1

Em -  Nice to hear from you, Hope your well. x

Hayley - Just read your story, It's lovely  Thank You for sharing.x

Lou - Hope Georgia's jab's go OK today.x

Veng - Woohoo!!! Bet you are excited about the 4D scan.. Will Craig be home with you to go? Are you going to take the girls?

Vikki - Glad your baby girl was just being lazy... I'm having the same problem today (see below)

*[fly]RANT ALERT![/fly]*

I've been up all night (again)... I'm exhausted! I just don't think I can go on any longer.. This 'belly ache' I have been experiencing on and off for weeks just will not go away  It's like a feeling of constapation but i'm not (quite the opposite) For the past few nights i've had to try and sleep propped up with pillows because I just cannot lie anywhere, If I try and lie on my side's my bump just hurts, If I lie on my back my bump&back ache! I know everyone has these issues but it really is taking it's toll now, I haven't slept for what seems like a age at night.. i am only ever able to sneek the the nap's during the day again propped up on all the pillows. The AF type pains/stings came back last night and I had my 4th bath of the day (since 5pm) at 3am.. The bath is the only place I can't feel any pain  DP came up at 4am to find me nodding off  If I cough, sneeze, or cry it blooming kills.. So i'm trying to be a ice queen  Surely this cannot be right  I think I am going to try and book an apt with my consultant and demand they check me.. My MW just looks at me puzzled and wrote in my notes "tummy tender to touch, 2 contrx felt through top torso, Then it says VE 2cs. Great help! lol. I know the little man is running out of room now But he hardly moves unless I give him a good old prod, Have some ice cold water or munch on some ice cubes. He rarley moves of his own accord & when he does it's just bum shuffles (his butt is resting on my rib) I don't think it's helped that when I did nod off last night I woke to the most horrible dream that he was born sleeping 

Anwho.. Rant over. I will be calling hossy at 8:30am to see if I can get booked in.. Bet I can't though and will have to wait it out untill I see a MW tomorrow who no doubt will be someone different as usual


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole, oh hun you sound so fed up and rightly so! Have you a local park? Get down there and have a play on the seesaw and see if that will bring the labour on?      Lou - hope jabs go well today (sorry missed that earlier!)                  Last night decided to start a bit of a routine so g was bathed at 7, fed in his room and i put him awake in his basket at 8 and bless him he laid awake sucking on his fist for about ten mins then he fell asleep till half one, amazing! He woke every two hours after that but im so pleased!                Morning Vik veng kelly em jade and sal if ya reading hope your ok hunny xxx


----------



## veng

morning

Nicole defiantly try and get appointment and have a good rant   i hope you can get some rest  
Hayley lovely birth story and well done with putting G to bed bless I'm sure he will get there 

Lou hope G is good for her jab's today  

Hi Em the girls will be at my ex mother inlaw this weekend so will not be at the scan but we will get dvd/disc for them to see when they get home 

Vikki glad your twins are doing well  
morning to everyone 
mum is bring my doggy back today as my parents looked after her while we were in Paris i missed my doggy   i know she had a good time tho as they have a springer spaniel and they love play together


----------



## KellyG

Nicole aww babes i know exactly how u are feeling... If baby K has settled down he is prob getting ready to come out.. I agree with Hayley get on the seesaw lol...  

Lou Hope Georgia is gonna be ok today bless her, M&P have their 3rd lot next week 

Hayley Im gonna save ur BP and read it later.. I love reading them, i still havent done mine tho  

Veng How u doing huni?

Vikki Hows the girls this morning? 

Em Nice to hear from u u ok?

Well Mason is fighting his morning nap and is currently watching Josh on the wii and kicking me at the same time lol.. They both are nearly rolling over now    and Mason is soooo trying to say helloooo 

Love to u all mwah xxx


----------



## vikki75

hello girls 
quikc one just checking in on nicole   ithink a good   lol  
kelly the girls are very active now wears me out lol but i think im in symphathy for nicole keep getting period pains but i think its cos these 2 are now doing a marathon in there  
well cant wait got another scan on my birthday the 20th an wish it would hurry up  
lou congrats on the anniversary hun xxxx 
big   to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey girls, just popping in (again   )

Just a quicky - Nicole hun my labour started with belly ache all day then i lost my plug about 8pm - it was like you said but with a tiny tinge of blood followed by mild contractions (so mild i didnt even know what they were   )- then by 1am i was having STRONG contractions. I hope Bubba K is on his way!  

Kells those babies look GORGEOUS!!! 

Lou glad you enjoyed yourself hun, is that the first time you've left Georgia? Am debating a night out in a few weeks but dunno if i can do it   i have left her for 2 whole hours while i went cinema but me and dp were literally counting the seconds until we got back  

Hayley   am trying the same thing routine wise hun - Remy isnt too bad and will have a feed every 3.5/4 hours with maybe a lil bit of warm water in between as she's having trouble pooping at the moment   then bath at 7 followed by a kick about on her mat ready for 8pm bottle then bed lol although she screamed yesterday   

Oh she's also developed cradle cap   am massaging olive oil into it and it seems to be helping but just looks so horrible  

Sal, Veng, Viks, and everyone lots of   and give all those gorgeous bubbas loads of snuggles from me and Rems

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - G has cradle cap too, I'm putting oragnic sunflower on his and its helping, my hv said to keep it moist and suggested both olive and sunflower oil! Try massaging Remy's tummy clockwise to help with her poops!  Getting out for a night will do you good, its hard going (I left G overnight on Friday) but I think it does you the world of good.

Vikki - Ooh a scan on your bday, how lovely!

Kelly - Your ** status the otherday made me laugh about still watching babytv even though m&p were asleep ...... I've done it too , in the evenings they have really chilled and soothing music on 

Veng - Did you miss your doggy? How do you think she will be with the new arrival, Honey was better then I expected!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quicky I;m afraid as Georgia is a little grizly after her jabs...

Jade that is about the 4th time I have been out first couple of times my Mum came and stopped at our house but the other 2 Georgia has gone to her house it does you the world of good me and Paddy were arguing but after we got some time out things all got back on track so definately recommend it even this last time I was constantly thinking of Georgia so I dont think that will ever change hun

Hayley loved the birth story you really did have a tough time hey

Nicole come on I hope your baby K is showing an appearance very soon

Vikki, Veng our pg ladies hope your putting your feet up

Kelly Georgia is ok bit grizly after her jabs do the twins have theirs ok she has them again in 4 weeks time i cried this time as she screamed the place down and yet last time we were fine....

Right must go for cuddles see you soon ladies


----------



## watn1

Hi Chica's...
  
          I feel a little better after a sleep.. 11am - 4pm! Although sleeping propt up on about 10 pillows it did the trick   I booked in to see the consultant for Thursday as I know my MW apt will be a complete waste tomorrow as i called the surgery to see who it will be and i've never even heard of her   MW for my consultant told me to take some co-codamol so I had 2 which did jack all then another 2 a couple of hours later which obviously made me fall asleep   I still have the belly ache though   it will lead to something but I doubt it... I'll be texting you Lou/Hayley if it does   Gonna put some Clary Sage with Milk in my bath tonight and get DP to give me a good old massage in it, in the hope it will relax me and send me off to sleep. I feel really bad moaning but honestly the belly ache is just not funny! I don't know if it's my bowels or what but i've just been for a really good empty (again) so I can 100% say it's not constapation. 

They do say the last month is the worst... I'm nearly there.. I CAN DO IT   I have always said I think he will arrive at 37 weeks so maybe I was right

Kelly/Vikki - I'd look a right prat on the seesaw in the pouring rain.. But I tell you if I get desperate thats where i'll be  

Hayley - Aahhh bless Baby G just lying there.. Here's hoping this will lead to some good nights sleep to come  

Jade - I am taking your word that baby K will be here very soon...   Plug has no blood in it but I have read it doesn't always... So who blooming knows.

Lou - Hope Georgia perks up soon after the jab's they can't be nice.

Veng - I cannot wait to see your 4D pic's.. It really is an amazing experience.

Now I cannot remember if I asked you guys.. But did your bubba's all have the Vik K jab?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole yes Georgia had the vit k jab.  She seems a bit better have just given a massage and bath and Dh is now giving her a bottle.  It will all be worth it hun when baby K arrives xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole  
Yep George had the vit k jab, he had a little squawk when they put it in but it lasted no time at all, I didn't like the idea of the drops as it seemed to drag on with regards to administering them!  
Have a glass of Baileys/Red wine with your clary sage bath that should help relax you, one measure of alcohol won't hurt bubs!

Lou
Poor Georgia  hope the grizzles don't last all night for you both,  I really hope DP is on nights for G's next lot so he can take him - I hate seeing his little face when they do it!  

DP is at work, the dog is snoring her head off next to me and George is asleep again in his own room in his basket   but he was asleep when I put him down tonight, it wasn't intentional he just fell asleep while feeding! It feels really strange not having him downstairs with me so I think I may have to go finish the nice bar of cadburys which is sat in the fridge!  xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole glad you have got some rest hun  

Hayley it is very strange isn't it when they go upstairs in their little routines but believe me you start to look forward to your time after a while I have put Georgia in her cot tonight and not the moses basket so may be in for a rocky night but no plans for tomorrow so going to perserve with it tonight and see what happens....


----------



## watn1

Will be back later as gonna try and go back to bed   Nothing exciting happening here just the normal belly ache and sleepless night   xx


----------



## veng

Morning  

i hope you had a little more sleep lastnight Nicole im having trouble sleeping too,
how is your DP ? my friend called to say her daughter has the swine flu   so i will not be going round hers for a while


----------



## Just a girl

morning mummies, bumps and babes   - just checking in for news


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls 

Im nosing and posting as i have been told off  

Nicole I hope ur still sleeping as we speak

Hayley Hows my lil George doing? Have u heard frm ur bro?

Veng swine flu is doing the rounds isnt it. How u feeling

Morning to everyone else x

Babies r in my bed watching baby tv so ive just come down 4 my breakfast b4 we go out with my mates for the day


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - who on earth told you off ?  
My brother may be in oz but i'm still his flipping p.a he rang on tuesday as he wanted me to update his cv and email it over  
enjoy your day, i have a bubba currently hanging off my boob unsurprisingly  but he is off to my mums for a few hrs as i need to go to town to get an outfit for hen night on saturday! on gmtv there was a rottie that has just had 18pups   so cute!

Veng
yep def stay away from your friend hun and go back to bed for a nice mid morning nap


----------



## vikki75

hi girls hows everyone
kelly hun did you drink RLT if so when did you start drinking or taking the tablets


----------



## watn1

Afternoon Ladies...


  Hope we are all well. Been to my consult today about the belly ache.. I was really pleased as she gave me a full once over and checked 'everything' and she is sure everything is fine.. My tum doesn't seem to be growing but Baby K is and she said i'm probably a tad bruised inside  

Had a Trace thing on the machine which was picking up 10 minute 'happening' coming in at 70 odd   What's that mean? I could feel them, they were the cramping sensations I have been feeling (and still am) had a scan too and Baby is measuring approx 8Lb 2oz   She said they can be a 1lb out so could be between 7-9lb at the mo, Meaning 40 weeks would put him 10.5lb (so 9-11lb)... OMG to say I instantly felt sick was a understatement, She needless to say laughed at me!     She could obviously see the terror in my face as she has put a note in for my MW to do a sweep next wed's for me when i'll be 38 weeks, Wonder how much sucess people have had with them that early   Might create a thread somewhere. DP is off to London for 2 days then and is now saying he's not gonna go but I can't see it working that early.

Vik's i've had a cup everyday since 33 weeks, Although the leaflet MW gave me said 1 cup a da from 30W everyone tells you different things.. I'd be careful though as I am sure thats where all the extra BH's come from that I get.. You don't want to create any more pain for yourself   I'd check with your MW but i'd say to stay clear untill at least 35 weeks with your twinnies.


----------



## KellyG

Hey vikki I never drank or took the tablets on the babies or josh. Dont know why just didnt.

Nicole baby K is gonna be here in approx 7 days   the happenings are contractions and i think anything over 100 is the start of something (i think dont quote me on it) Im glad ur having a sweep my friend did the other day and had her baby 2 days after

Hayley im not sure who told me off but i think she only did it cos she loves me very much   Hope that baby is off ur boob now lol

Had a nice day today knackard now tho and im having a rest tonight, mike has put the babies to bed and is cleaning up as we speak.. My dad has also said he will babysit 2moro if we wanna go out so we gona go see a film.. Not a scary one tho


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi everyone im so sorry i havent been in touch but me and dh have split up. I have been having a really hard time of it and now have his family involved. Oh well       
We were doing IVF next month too      I Havent plucked up the courrage to tell the clinic yet    

Im sorry i have missed so much hope babies, bumps n cooking eggsa re doing fine


----------



## KellyG

Aww sal, what happened babes. U dont have to say sorry 2 us. r u ok?? x


----------



## watn1

Kelly -     he'll be here in 7 days    Hey how gribbing was One Tree Hill this week! LOVING IT!  

Sally - I'm sorry hun   kind of figured from your ** but didn't want to pry.. Hope your OK.. We're all here for a waffle on a 'non- invlovement' side.


----------



## sallyanne1

TBH i dont know what happened. 1 min we happy the next he has gone...... People ( 1 is meant to be a m8 ) are telling him that im seein someone else just coz my best m8 is a bloke. All kicked off today im gettin crap off his family and he is saying that he is gonna take me to court to take the kids


----------



## watn1

Aaaaww hun.. Is that what it is all about him thinking you are seeing someone else? Do you think he'll see sense and calm down? He's probably just scared/angry saying he'll take you to court.. People say horrible things that they don't really mean when times are tuff.. Can you just lock yourself away for some 'self' time and compose your feelings/thoughts? Maybe you both need some space.   I hate it when people start meadling in your business


----------



## sallyanne1

he has got his own flat already and tbh im seein a different side to him now..........


----------



## watn1

sallyanne1 said:


> he has got his own flat already and tbh im seein a different side to him now..........


  Wow! Blooming heck... ow long has he been gone? I presumed it was only the last few days.. Ooooh hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally so sorry to hear of your tough times hun     we are here if you need us xx

Nicole no baby yet then, good size though hey  

Kelly, Jade, Hayley, Veng how are you all?


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies 

Oh Sal hun so sorry about you and DP, what a nightmare for you I can't beleive he has a flat sorted already! - I really hope you get things sorted though  

Morning Lou, how is georgia taking to her new cot?

Nicole - I hope that sweep works hun, surely it will do with all the niggles and pains    Baby K will be here before you know it and you'll forget about ever feeling so uncomfortable (well maybe )

Kelly - So what film is it to be then? I don't like scary ones either , I'll half watch them at home, turn over at the scary bits but feel compelled to keep turning back 

Vikki, Veng, Jade 

Last night, G did very well he slept from 7.30 - 1.30, 2.00 - 3.30, 4.20 - 7.00am  
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi hayley G loves her cot dont know what i was worried about, your lo is doing well hey hun


----------



## veng

morning Lady's  
sally  hope your holding up OK if you need a rant we are all here  

Nicole my friend had 2 sweeps and she was still 11 day over due  i hope it works for you   when are you getting the sweep?

hi Lou and Hayley sounds like your little ones are getting used to there cots  

hi everyone I'm so tired i woke up with leg cramp OMG that hurt


----------



## watn1

Veng -   I wake up with cramp most days.. It's soooo horrible! Sweep will be done for me on Wednesday and then one the following wednesday so fingers crossed. I hope your scan is great tomorrow (Although I know it will) x

Sal -  

Hayley - WooHoo! G's getting there then.. It won't be long before he's doing 10-6 (i'd be happy with that, Although I know most go for 8-6am, The ultimate dream!). You got any nice plans coming up? 

Lou - Nope still no baby   I've got BAD backache this morning though.. But like everything It will mean diddly squat! I was hoping the internal I had y'day would coach something along but nowt! Had a curry last night then a bath with Clary Sage, Then had it massaged in my Tum & back it did nowt but I did actually sleep ALL night (minus a few wee trips) But I fell back to sleep and didn't get out of bed untill 9am instead of the usual 5am the last week. So DP will be rubbing it in again tonight  

I've been looking online for our first holiday with baby.. Not gonna go too far 4 hours max I think, We were meant to go with friends but they have booked Eygpt next year and I know it will just be too hot so gonna give that one a miss I think. Might look at Cyprus as there is always a nice wind, If you make sure your on the coast, My Mum & sister are gonna come too so it will be nice.


----------



## vikki75

firstly a big hug   to sal xxxx
nicole the sweep is a gd idea my sis had it an 48 hrs lsater was holdin baby  were going on hols next yr just gonna go back to majorca i love it there  
veng leg cramps ooooo   there not nice i get them most nights i read some where you should eat a yoghurt b4 you go to bed its got something in it that stops it   try it  
hayley an lou so glad to here both baby G`s are doing well  
me well i think ive become nocturnal lol i cant sleep at night at all i only start to fall asleep when Jay goes to work at 630am   been getting terrible period pains today though   but ive made the 26week mark   hopefully there stay in there for another 9 weeks   wow thats not long is it !!!!


----------



## watn1

Vikki - 26 Weeks      I should imagine now ou are starting to loose your sleep.. I went through periods around your stage and then all of a sudden was able to sleep soundly and then not again! It's horrible not getting the sleep you need, I guess you don't quite mind it when you have a LO to take care of but while he's still in there. I want my sleep    

I like Majorca but DP doesn't & crossed it straight off the list   - I think they had some rough holidays there when he went with his loony ex so I can see why he won't go now. Suits me fine. We're gonna book a holiday alone too in Oct next year (I say now   ) 

Ooooh Weather say's it's gonna be a nice weekend   I might get the summer house built thats still just sitting in the garden


----------



## vikki75

nicole thanks hun  
thats exactly waty i was thinking lol i want as much sleep now b4 there get here!! 
tbh i love anywhere with a nice beach an lots of sun an kids clubs   an all inclusive so the kids dont rape your pocket! lol
keep getting horrible cramps in my left an right side near where my ovaries should be its driving me mad!  
well its my birthday in 2 weeks so im treating my self to my hair to be done an gonna have a spray tan (can you have one when your pg)?? ohh an my feet massaged too


----------



## watn1

oooh a bit of pampering.. Lovely idea   I shouldn't see any problem with a spray tan   Not really sure.. I've had one once but as I have olive skin it went a really crap colour and I looked like a right t!t! My mates have them all the while though.

Frgot to say, My aunt came and brought her DVD of her scan of her twinnies y'day.. It was so cute 9W2D 3cm and bouncing around the screen.. It does only seem like y'day baby k was like that   I was showing her all your pic's on ** she was amazed.


----------



## vikki75

ahh bless bet she werent to keen on the size of us lol  
i spoke to my ivf consultant today she was so pleased to hear from me ,i told her we still pg with 2 girls she was over the moon bless her ,i sent her a couple of scan piccies an one of me cos she wanted to see how big i was lol cant wait to go back to the clinic to show her our beautiful girlie`s she helped make  oh she told me my recepient is due this month an she too is having a girl


----------



## Just a girl

Morning ladies, Just checking in for news............


Here are a few new pics x


----------



## veng

hes so cute Hayley love the bumbo chair 

here are some 4D scan pictures the minx had her arm in the way the most of the time and i went for a walk 3 times to see if she would move


----------



## Just a girl

Three times    bless her!  So who does she get the awkwardness from   Great pics hun xxx


----------



## veng

Craig says me as i fidget in bed


----------



## watn1

Aaah Veng - How cute   Amazing arn't they? Shame she had her hand up but at least you did get some lovely pic's, I bet Craig loved it!   x

Hayley - Aaawwww look at Baby G! How cute.. I didn't know you could use the Bumbo's so early.. I best put that on my 3-6 month list   he actually looks really comfy.x

Hope everyone is OK.. We're having friends round for dinner tonight so i'm cooking away while DP is outside trying to erect the summer house... Hhhhmmmm! Been getting the horrible period pains again after going for a walk this morning but they just never lead on to anything.. They are blooming annoying me. You watch, tonight being as though DP will of had some beers they will


----------



## Just a girl

Nic you prob will start tonight now then lol have a nice evening.        You can use them from about 12 weeks as long as they have head control we only put him in for short periods at the mo!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Nicole check you out miss organised sorting out next years hols, I am glad to here the massage worked well with your sleeping you always feel alot better for having sleep hey

Vikki hoping your lo's stay put for a while hun xx  26weeks how did that happen time just flies hey 

Hayley your little man looks lovely in his bumbo I never ended up getting one of those but I might get one this week as we are going to Kiddicare as DH is not working will see.  Hows the bedtime routine going?

Veng love your scan pics hun, makes it so much more real hey hun

Sally hope your ok hun xx

Hi to Kelly, Jade and everybody else


----------



## Just a girl

Lou  
Routine is still going really well, I'm not too rigid on the time we do it, its more the sequence of bath, boob, bed that I feel is important and on Friday he went from 7.50pm through to 2.45am then back off to sleep after his feed until 6.30am, I almost feel he's sleeping too much now   !!! 
Pleased to hear Georgia made the transition into her cot so easily 
Have a look on ebay for a bumbo as they're not in them for too long and because of what they are made of are so easy to clean up, you should be able to get one for about  £10, mine is on its 3rd use, my friend was given it and she passed it on to me and it still looks new xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley glad the 3 B's are working hun, that's how we are bit I am finding Georgia loves and needs her sleep and it gives us time together at night right off to have a look on ebay me thinks for a bumbo hun


----------



## Just a girl

Go get ya-self a bargain!  
DP is working tonight, his old firm have offered him and his friend some work on Sunday evenings and hopefully they'll have a few more bits for them soon   How is your dp for work is it just this week he hasn't got any?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley he doesn't have anything now well he is doing some odd jobs tomorrow but nothing else at the moment but that can all change with one phone call I think he is happy to not be working so he can spend some time with Georgia we are going swimming Tuesday and that is something he is really looking forward to right off for a coffee so catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng love the pics hun   

Hope everyone is ok    

Well dh dealt me a low blow yesterday. His mum has a caravan and he said he would pay for me and the kids to go away in it. Until yesterday he was txtin sayin he loves me and not stopped thinkin about me all day and wanted to talk. I txt him back sayin although i love him i couldnt be with him........ Well guess what.No holiday now        I told him i didnt realise that it came with a condition. So now i have to break it to the kids     He then told ds that it was upto me if we go in the caravan knowing full well we aint


----------



## vikki75

sal im sorry to hear your going through all this sweetie big  
veng piccies are gr8 i was gonna go but we decided to wait till we see them for real now  
which on that subject thought it was gonna be sooner then later had quite bad tightenings all night an this morning   but they seemed to trail off if they start again i think ill go see the mw dont want to go for nothing though if you get wat i mean , but is very worrying got my scan next week so if i can hold off till then it would be gr8   wow next week for my scan ill be 27+6 days cant believe its going so fast !! well my bedrooms done cots going up later   just got to get me breat pump an pick up our pram  
hope everyone else is ok xxxx big hug to you all xxxxx
(i'd feel lost with out you lot you know that!)


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally sorry to hear your ex has said that about the caravan have you told the kids yet?  If so how did they react?

Vikki keep your legs crossed for a few more weeks hun seems your all organised though hey, what buggy have you gone for?

Veng you'll be on countdown very soon hey hun

No sign of Nicola today  

Hayley hope Dp didn't work too late last night hun xx

Well been to baby massage today Georgia loves it did the tummy area for wind etc she weed all over me and then did some big trumps too so must have hit the spot hey.

Right off for a coffee and to put my feet up xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well. Just a quick one as i'm off out with my mum today.
Just thought i'd share this with you incase anyone needs anything from M/care: http://www.mothercare.com/b/120888031?extid=emc-2719 10% either instore or online.

Still no baby & i'm still sore & not sleeping... Feel so bruised from the inside it's silly!


----------



## veng

Morning everyone 

Sally   a split is so hard on the children  
Nicole injoy your day at your mums ,hope you get some rest im not sleeping very well and i have so long to go yet


----------



## Misspie

Just a quick one - hope all you ladies are keeping well ?!?     xx  

We are now properly on our way to our first ES/IVF. Woohooo !!!! Yesterday we had the vaginal scan, the ET trial and our counselling session! 

The lovely lady confirmed I have PCOS....    especially with all my symptons and then looking on the scan, showed 14 Follies on Right side and 11 on Left side, and I was on day 11 of my cycle yesterday. There are a few baby cysts, but none she was even worried about, and wasn't going to mention them as they are all under 8mm (hoepfully I'm correct in listening), and nothing else showed that should effect a transfer.  
Lets hope the eggs will all be good quality when we come to that point. She mentioned that they would probably do some extra scans and even keep my medication on a low dose to stimulate as they wouldn't want me to get OHSS. We thought woohoooo....keeps the costs down even more on the medication side ! LOL    

The counsellor was really shocked the way we had gone about our meetings and that we were awaiting our blood results, plus had our scans and Et that day, and how far we were already down the line with everything else. Sort of put her counselling session to shame as she hinted!  

So next appointment, 24th to sign our lives away and pay over some cash and we hope to have been matched with both receipiant of eggs and sperm donor. Then we wait for 1st/2nd of period to start our drugs.

All exciting!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Misspie - Hello  
wow all sounds exciting for you and your DW, so much on one day too, this time last year I had just started my tx, I was on day 5 of dr'ing to be precise  (no my memory isn't that amazing I just looked it up in my diary )  Good luck with the treatment and I hope you get matched ready to start soon and look forward to chatting more 

Sal  
   I hope he stops being selfish about the caravan trip, surely he must realise how upset it will make the kids? 

Lou  
 about Georgia's trumps and peeing on you, I normally get pee'd on when massaging G, I even place a muslin over it but he still somehow seems to get me 

Nicole  
 you must be sooooooo fed up with it all now    

Vikki  
Hey Mrs Oraganised   you sound so ready, you expecting these girlies early , so other then the scan do you have any other plans for your birthday next week?  

Veng  
Stock up on some lavender and horlicks for your sleep hun?  

Its be soo hot here today, I've been melting! 
My mum is going to be having G tomorrow morning as I'm taking my nephew to the dry ski slope to play on the big inflatable ringos, can't wait!!! xxxx


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Just a Girl for the comments 

I was wondering if you can help me on a few things from your experiences. We are currently going through our journey at the JR in Oxford and everything is going fine and dandy, but after my appointment the other day and reading on  here, has left me with some questions prior to our next appointment but was hoping you can help.

1 - We haven't yet been advise or told about starting the pill before DR, is this a neccesity and why are people put on them?  
2 - I had a few follies on my scan on Monday, day 11/12 of cycle. 14 on right and 11 of left which was another factor in proving I had PCOS. What is a normal amount of follies for this time point in a cycle?  
3 - For ET you need to have a full bladder, after ET are you allowed to go straight to the toilet? LOL I know its a funny question, but my bladder feels very quickly and I'm used to holding ona bit but am concerned of after the ET, as your gonna be doing that "I don't need to pee, I don't need to pee" chant throughout ET!!!  

Be good to hear some of your thoughts and advice

Lorna
xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hi girls just checking in, hope all ar well xxx

p.s Hayley your little man looks GORGEOUS in that ticker pic xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all 

Lorna I had to pee straight after ET and was worried the embs may have come out but eh nurse assured me once they are inside they don't come out hun so don't worry regarding the pill no idea as I didn't have to take the pill and the follies sound good hun they will keep an eye on the size of them and tell you to change your meds accordingly xx  Best of luck hun

Hope everybody else is ok xxx


----------



## watn1

Just a quick one as i'm on GET BABY OUT MISSION!

Been to see my MW today and was so glad when I walked in and it was my normal nice one.. She done my Strectch and membrain sweep for me.. My god it was uncomfy and blooming HURT LIKE HELL! The good news is that she said it was a really good one.. She was able to open my cervix upto 3-4cm from 2cm that it was already at.. She then was going on that she had pulled it forward etc as it was behind the babies head.. And then... GET THIS! She started poking poor baby K's head... It was horrible I could feel her pushing him up and down, It turned my stomach. To cut the story short I now have a awful belly ache (which she said was good) & am bleeding a little (which again good) So, Fingers crossed it might help him along, If not I have another next wednesday (oh the joys)

I am off now to keep active and hoover my whole house )

Send me lots of labour pains vibes..Oh I now have just started to get back twinge ache too..   BRING IT ON! But not too quickly DP is in London till later tonight  

Lorna - Same as Lou.. I didn't take the pill either, & peed straight away.. Also on my "Natural Follie count" They called it, I had LOADS of them too, All perfectly normal hun. Sorry I haven't got a more detailed post for you (need to get my but moving) but any more questions keep them coming.

Hayley - Loving G's new ticker pic  

Will be back later.xxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Cheers hunny , come back and get posting more lady , you busy or something   xxxx

Lorna - Don't worry I never had to take the pill before I started dr'ing so no its not neccessary and I have no idea why some people are put on it! Your treatment process sounds a bit different to mine, I didn't have a scan at my clinic prior to starting tx but they did find lots of immature follies after my first scan but it wasn't pcos she just said I had extra follicular ovaries and they prescribed me metformin which I think some people take if they have pcos (not nice stuff, gives you the runs ) and lastly I didn't need to have a full bladder for ET so can't really help you there but I know pretty much as soon as I had the transfer they were telling me to get up and get dressed so I can't imagine you would need to hold onto your pee 

Lou and everyone else  where are you all  Nicole.....................   ? 

I've had the best morning, the ringos on the dry ski slope were wicked - loved it but flipping knackered from having to walk back up each time, best way to spend an hour and while I was away G just slept his little head off at Nannies house  xxx

Oooh Nic - you just sneaked in *'come on baby K, get a wriggle on please as we're all getting impatient for your arrival young man!'* all sounds promising hun, seeing as I never got past 4cm


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole here's a labour dance for you hun you have some great signs       

Hayley sounds like you have had a fab morning hun x


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Lecister, Watn, Just a Girl, 

Its nice to hear your comments and your ES stories....it's great to know other people haven't taken the pill. That was starting to worry me, and don't want to delay things anymore. I am trying to brace myself for more than one attempt! I emptied my bladder litereally minutes in the waiting room before my appointment for the scan. I then went inside, and she asked if I had a full bladder, so I replied with a "nervous bladder" DW turned and said it's empty as you just been before you walked in!!! lol....So the nurse decided to do the scan first before the ET trial as I needed a full bladder for the trial but empty for the scan...and seconds later she announced laughing that my bladder was too full!!! LMAO See I told them I had a nervous bladder!!!

Just been  to the toilet, sorry for TMI but after going for a pee I've had some really dark stuff....like the end or start of a cycle!! Not good as only on day 13/14...do yout think it might be to do with them playing around on Monday!!!! Hmmmmmm  My last cycle was over 60 days, but if the planners are right, I should be ovulating around the next couple of days! 

Watn - good luck with trying to make baby "K" come out! Good luck with that, and hopefully your not back to see the MW next week! xx

Dry ski slops sound a blast, I keep trying to convince the guys/girls at work to go to one locally for one night here....... like pulling teeth with people though! zzzzzzzz lol


----------



## Hayleigh

Ooooooooh Nicole  _*COME ON BABY K!!!!!!!!!!!! * _           SO SO SO EXCITING


----------



## watn1

Lorna - It's always good to keep your feet on the ground about maybe needing more then 1 cycle to not get yourself too stressed. I went in with the attitude 'If it's meant to work it will work'   Sorry I can't really help on your dummy cycle, As I never had one I was just thrown straight in   But, I would say yes it's to do with them having a 'mooch'   

Hayley - dry Ski sounds fun.. We actually have one down the rd from us and i've just never been.. Think I might when baby comes as i'll need to find lots of activities to loose the weight.. Of which by the way I weighed myself y'day & I have gained 2 stone exactly.. Is that good/Bad/Ave? I dunno   

Lou = Glad you and DH are enjoying havng time off with Georgia.. DP will be going back to work 2 weeks later for a week and then having another 2 weeks off and then got another 3 weeks to take before March.. So hopefully we'll be able to find some nice things to do.. Although it will be winter  

Hayleigh - Hope your doing well hun. x

Thanks all for the well wishes anywho 

I've hoovered the whole house (all 3 floors including the stairs   ) Done all the dusting etc.. I'm pooped! I'm still getting lots of cramping.. Not gonna bother timing them etc as it always seems to scare them away, & they don;t seem to have any pattern   Some are quite uncomfy though. Weird isn't it thinking when I do eventually go into labour i'll only have 7cm to go     DP has called me every hour to make sure nothings happening without him (bless) He's just got off the train so Baby K is free to make his journey.. He can't be that comfy in there   He's jigging around like a gooden at the mo which is actually quite hurting so I don't think he's ready.. probably peed off he's been disturbed   Considering a bath but that always stops everything.. hhhmmm decisions decisions...


----------



## Just a girl

Lorna - I agree with Nicole on the 'mooching'  

Hayleigh -  and  

Nicole - Maybe get down to your dry ski slope pronto and see if they have any ringo's, as I reckon that could make K put in an apperance , I put on 2 stone too and I think it is the average so don't worry, most of that will be bubba, placenta and fluid!  

Lou - Any luck with the Bumbo search on ebay?


----------



## KellyG

Lorna, i went on the pill to put my cycle as the same stage as my recipent. I also thought the embroys would come out huni.. Good luck  

Jade How are u and ur gorge baby R (i think we have a baby initial thing going on)

Hayley How come baby G didnt go with u on the slopes i bet he would have loved it hehe, we have some near us, but i never fancied it. My mate went snow boarding early this year and loved it.

Lou Im gonna get M and P bumbos, my mate is giving me one but still need to buy one   How ur baby G doing?

Nicole Im sooo excited u had ur foo messed about with hahaha.. come on baby K cant wait to see u!!! Get on all fours and get dp to give u a poke  

Anyone i missed   

Mike and i didnt go to piccies on friday just had a meal.. I went with the girls tonight to watch 'the ugly truth' and even tho it was predictable it was soooo funny.... I also lost 1.5lbs in slimming world today.. so i had nachos to celebrate mmmmm


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies - Well the Midwifes 'Mooch' in my own FooFoo hasn't done anything yet   I've woken up with a rather comfy baby still this morning   How stubborn   So, instead i'll be sitting waiting for the Tesco man to bring my shopping which includes curry for Tea tonight  


Kelly - Well done on the weight loss.. What total are you upto now? That film does look funny I wanna watch the proposal too  
I'm kinda thinking loving from DP is gonna be pointless as he has no actual 'swimmers' to do anything to my cervix so i'll be wasting my time  

Hayley - Are the ringo's the ring things you sit in and fling yourself down the sloap?


----------



## vikki75

good morning girlies!! 
nicole hun wat you doing here you should be in the labour ward pushing!! no seriously it will come hun , my lil boy i went for a antenatal an had a internal an she sed i was 4-5 cms an could grab my sac of waters so she broke them for me an i had him in a about an hour after that!! , i never had any real pains until she broke them   
hi to lorna   i also went on the pill just to sync me an cippy together  
lou on regards to the pram im getting the out an about 360 its so light an folds down lovely 
big cuddles an hugs to everyone     
me well ive had terrible tummy last couple of days run to the loo sort of thing , but usually when im on iron tablets i get constipated ! i give up !! oo an i fink i got a uti   get the cranberry juice out 
oooo well roll on next week for my scan


----------



## veng

Hi Ladys 

not alot going on here just doing the cleaning fun fun fun 

come on Baby K we are all waiting for you


----------



## watn1

[fly]WARNING GROSS TMI POST COMING UP!!!   [/fly]

I have just had THE most awful experience upon going to the loo!... I had a really bad bowel cramp and had to practically run to the loo and cleared my bowels (not unusual, It's been happening for a few days) Then... OK brace yourselves I wiped and got my bloody show! OMG I feel totally sick I chucked it down the loo like it was my worst fear that had become real in my hand!... It was awful  OMG what a wimp am I? We're all friends so i'll gross you out a little more.. It was gooey and the size of the palm of my hand and cream/brown.

I'm getting period pains again now.. So I'm praying something will kick off over the next couple of days. Just about to get in the bath to see if it moves anything along any. I knew cleaning all my windows was a excellent idea this morning  Now, My brain is going into overdrive wondering if I have everything I need in my bag's  Oh & my nail varnish has all chipped from the cleaning so best take it all off 

Veng - Have fun cleaning.. I think I deserve a rest now.. I wish this baby would hurry up so the constant urge to clean everything goes away! Cleaning inside my Washing Machine this morning 

Vikki - Lets pray I have a easy ride like you had with DS then  Funny you should mention the iron tablets.. For some reason I haven't been constapated at all on them the last couple of month infact half the time totally the opposite. Get your urine checked for your UTI hun.. I normally just go leave it at my GP's and they check it and call me. (I've had 4 lovely UTI's over the course)


----------



## wishing4miracle

i think youll be going into labour v soon lovey.i think that was your plug going   youre so close now


----------



## vikki75

oh nicole im soooo excited for you   im sure your be in hossy by tonight  regarding the UTI ill wait till i go next week to see con cos my gp`s are an **** to get a appointment with 
well i just got back from the hairdressers im now all dark all over fed up with the blonde   an thought it better so i dont have to go to keep getting my roots dun 
right now i got 2 lil indian runners (ducks) in my front room an there giving me a head ache form whistling lol ive got them cos my mil had 2 but a fox got one the other night , an i felt guilty cos we were all over there till late an so much going on she forgot to close there door   so i went an bought her 2 baby ones to replace the poor lil buggar that met his maker , gonna take them over to her as soon as Jay gets in but there so cute  
anyway nicole keep us posted plz     im gonna leave my mobile in a pm for you if you dont mind me doing so   
best of luck sweetie


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - ooooooooooooh this has got to be it hun         

Hi to everyone else


----------



## watn1

I blooming hope this is it ladies - I'm still cramping and trying to keep my mind occupied by watching Ugly Betty on catch up.. Hopefully i'll be in hossy later tonight hey and if i'm uber lucky be coming home with a baby tomoz   ... Knowing me I'll go on without a plug for another 2 weeks  

Vikki - It sounds a little surreal that you have 2 little ducks running around your house   soon they'll be babies   Got ur PM.


----------



## KellyG

Nicole im so fing excited!!! I had my show on josh at 10pm (ish) and had him at 11.15am the next day!!!!

im gonna send u my mob number 2 woooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  

Im gonna start my very own business and im very excited, im researching at the mo and i have to show mike my figures   im not gonna tell u all yet what it is but woooohoooo 4 meeeee, i get to stay home with my babies if it works....


----------



## veng

OMG Vikki you have ducks in your house 

Nicole i think you are getting closer and closer   its getting very exciting keep us posted


----------



## KellyG

Nicole hasnt been on since 4.33pm   is she pushing at this moment??


----------



## Just a girl

lets hope so 

kel - you love keeping us in suspense don't ya  

shall we start a little guess on baby k's weight?

I'm going for 8lb6oz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

8lb exactly i think 
ooher Nic may have K in her arms as i type


----------



## Just a girl

Copy paste and add your own guesses  .........  off to take g to the farm this morning, will prob all go straight over his head  


Hayley        8lb6oz
Em (Holly)  8lb


----------



## wishing4miracle

i want to say 6lb5 or 8lb 1   totally 2 dif weights


----------



## Just a girl

Hayley theres always one hey?


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies - long time no see   i know i know Im terrible! 

Have been reading and not replying  so you could say I been stalking you lot!  

Anyway just popped in to wish Nicole loads of luck - reckon baby K could be here by now  

My guess on weight is 8lb 2oz 

Anyway see you all in oooh probably about another months time  I must get my **** in gear and post more often. Will try and get on next week and let you know how my scan went and what we are having!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklyone

**Gatecrasher***

Just wanted to come on and wish Nicole the very best of luck and I so hope she is holding baby K in her arms right now. Hope you remember me we did the FET together and tested on the same day and I have been just keeping a sneaky eye on how you have been doing ever since. Was sounding v positive yesterday.    . Best of luck hun. xxxxx

Kay (from MFS)


----------



## watn1

Hi Chica's,
   
   Sorry to dissapoint but still no baby!!!   I've been up all night with pains that got down to every 6 minutes for about 2 hours they were all totally bareable but the normal happened and they just tailed off   I went to bed at 5:30am after they slipped back to every hour   Baby hardly moved at all during all that time so I was sure it was gonna be it but nope! Now this morning he's woken me up kicking the heck out of me..  Me & DP were out walking at 2am as the pain in my back was better when upright, I even had to keep stopping for the pains. This baby is certainly playing tricks on me! I've woke up this morning to NOTHING NADA, Not a blooming sausage!


----------



## Hayleigh

Oh Nicole Hun    He'll be here real soon (I can feel it in my waters) COME ON BABY K!!!!!!! big   and   

By the looks we're all stalking you      (K  )


----------



## veng

the waiting is horrible   i hope things start today so you can be home with baby K for the weekend   and post pic's 

Heyley-8lbs 6oz
Nic-8lb 2oz
W4M-6lbs 5oz or 8lbs
Holly-8lbs

i think 7lbs 10oz 
i got terrible cramp im my leg again today i will ask my MW about it this afternoon


----------



## watn1

Loving the birth weights.. Lets hope he gets out before he gets to the 10Lb mark! DP was joking around saying he is obviously thinking about coming out and then looks at the tint gap thinking "Na, i'll never get out of there"   I'm gonna try and go and get some shut eye incase anything happens again.. Poor DP has gone to work shattered. I've read all the birth stories and it doesn't seem uncommon for things to stop & start loads of times.. I don't actually think i'm gonna progress any further untill my waters go, Hopefully MW will accidently break them wednesday with her next 'fiddle'  

Veng - Cramp is a real pain.. Eat some bannana's they help aparently   

Kay - Hope you are well.xx  

P.s I will most defo be online if anything occurs again


----------



## veng

my MW said the leg cramps sounds like low potassium and to eat more bananna's and drink more water 

she asked me if it felt like Charley horses  its a US term for leg cramp


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
nicole do some squatts   i want to see baby K now!!!!!! lol
veng i was told yoghurt too for leg cramps  
Heyley-8lbs 6oz
Nic-8lb 2oz
W4M-6lbs 5oz or 8lbs
Holly-8lbs
Veng 7Lbs 10oz
Vikki 7Lb 12oz  
me im keep getting hot sweats an dont feel to good i phoned the day assesment an she told me incase its Swineflu to go to the triage!! i aint got swine flu !!   my temp is 37c !!


----------



## KellyG

Heyley-8lbs 6oz
Nic-8lb 2oz
W4M-6lbs 5oz or 8lbs
Holly-8lbs
Veng 7Lbs 10oz
Vikki 7Lb 12oz  
Kelly 8lb 8oz (that was lil josh's weight)

Love ya alll xxx

Just a quicky Mike and i are off out for a mates birthday tonight and plan on getting quite merry


----------



## Leicesterlou

Got all excited then thinking baby 'k' was here.....  come on little one!!!

Heyley-8lbs 6oz
Nic-8lb 2oz
W4M-6lbs 5oz or 8lbs
Holly-8lbs
Veng 7Lbs 10oz
Vikki 7Lb 12oz  
Kelly 8lb 8oz 
Louise 7lb 13oz

Hi to everybody else  I have had a few busy days booked Paddy in for some laser treatment for his snoring so just looking for trains to Harley Street for 27th Aug....


----------



## Just a girl

Whats going on 'Baby K'? Mummy is gonna have to evict you soon young man .......... see-saw!  

Nicole - So sorry nothing (as of when you last posted) has happened, sounded so promising!! My contractions were really erratic to begin with, but they only stopped for 20, 30minutes max 

*Nic* - Can't wait to know what you're having, so make sure you do pop on to let us know, I'm gonna guess another girl, but I'm normally wrong 

Veng - I hope the Bananas help, they can cause constipation so make sure you have lots of OJ or something else that will help for that not to happen 

Vikki - Pleased you haven't got swine flu hun , you're hair looks fab - Do you remember I went darker when pregnant too loved it to begin with but then it just faded so quick I got sick of it and have been slowly going back blonde again - I bet you do too 

Kelly - Enjoy the headache tomorrow hunny 

Lou - Ooooh laser treatment for snoring hey, will he be knocked out for it? Have you had a nice week off together?

Had a great day at the farm, G slept for a lot of it but I'm cream crackered it's been a real hectic wee - just chilling now with a can of lager, just the one though as I'm feeding! xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Any news ...........


----------



## watn1

Morning Chica's  

  Lou - Laser treatment - WOW! That sounds drastic! Is he that bad? Maybe I should book in my DP  

  Vikki - If I squat 1 more time I don't think i'll have any knee's left  

  Veng - See, I'm a MW secretly... I blooming wish! I's pull my own baby out if I were  

  Hayley - Aaaah did G interact looking at the animals etc? We are off to a theme park tomorrow with a zoo, with friends and their kiddywinks.. Do you think if I hide my bump and go on a huge rollercoaster it will make baby K come out?  

Still no sign, Just been getting LOADS of BH's last night and have hardly slept a wink! My back is incredibly sore.. & the belly ache.. Well.. Say no more! I don't think i'll bother with the sweep on wednesday, It seems to of coursed more hassle & pain then it's been worth.. He's obviously just too comfy! However not long untill induction date and my friend told me because i'm already dilating they may not bother with the pesaries they will more then likely just break my waters if they can   Thats what the did to her at the same hossy but I guess its different for all.


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - The farm was wasted on G  , when he was awake i took him up really close to a baby donkey and he looked everywhere but at the donkey  , I knew that would be the case but just fancied the day out with my friends and their kids - he loved looking up at the trees and watching the leaves move though!

I think a rollercoaster may well help, but you could have a few probs getting the safety bar down though hun   Remind me of your induction date please x


----------



## watn1

Just a girl said:


> you could have a few probs getting the safety bar down though hun  Remind me of your induction date please x


Oh yeah  Never thougt about the safety bar  Induction date is the 27th Hun. Bless G, I guess even though they don't actually know whats really going on that young I bet they still like to take in different scenery etc. x


----------



## veng

Nicole my friend had two sweeps and it was painful like you have been getting and on and off BH maybe waiting for your Induction date on the 27th would be a good idea and my friend was over due your still early so try and be patient Hun


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies...


    Hope you all have had a lovely weekend   I've had a nice weekend and kept active LOADS in the hope the baby would come out.. Fat blooming chance   Went to a theme park on sunday and walked around for 7 whole hours (even on some rides) and apart from totally knacker myself out baby K is still snugg as a bugg   M ankles were like balloons y'day and so so sore.

Anywho, I'm in single figures today untill EDD   but 10 days intill induction... The final countdown  

Any goss? xx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 

I'm off to my mums for the day its my birthday and Craig's working nights so I'm going to put my feet up at my mums  

Nicole yeppie for being on your count down  

hope you all had a fab weekend


----------



## watn1

Happy B'day Veng - Enjoy your day of doing nowt


----------



## Just a girl

VENG - I hope you've had a lovely day   



Nicole - Oh that stubborn little bubba , try not to tire yourself out too much though hun as you will need some strength for the main event, are you planning on taking any glucose drinks/sweets in with you - lemon lucozade was great for me as I had hardly eaten the day I went in!

George had his 2nd lot of jabs today and I , I just hate it and I even made DP come and hold him this time , had him weighed today and hes now 12lb14oz but still hasn't settled onto a line on his chart - still going up, is this normal?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I cannot believe your still pregnant     I was sure you had just forgotten to text but that baby k had arrived hun, typical man too comfy hey  

Veng enjoy your rest hun and have a fab birthday hun xxx

Hayley Georgia still hasn't settled into a line keeps going up and down and George now weighs more than Georgia so please don't worry hun she is 12lb11   

Hi to Kelly, Jade, Vikki and Sally xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Thats good to know thanks, you obviously have a pretty petite little girlie on your hands where as I think I may end up with a whoppa , my arms are even starting to ache if I hold him for too long ! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

She is a little thing although does have a few ripples on her legs but she really isn't that bothered about her milk so if she starts to slow down on the weight may have to think about weaning, but it just shows George is doing well hun a month younger its hard though we always worry being the Mummies xxx


----------



## Just a girl

I def agree about the worrying, I annoy myself so much as I know full well that babies develop at their own pace, yet I still find myself thinking about things he isn't doing yet that some babies around his age are   

Are you still going to baby massage or has your course finished now?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley its only natural the only thing I would say is I did it all the time but then realised as long as Georgia is happy to try to chill out and just enjoy the time and try not to compare to others I always used to worry as she has never weighed much but she is happy time flies hun so just enjoy every minute    

I have been into work today so back to baby massage next week its such a fab class and people signed up and then didn't turn up Georgia loves it and it helps with her trumps so much she makes a noise when I sing when doing the massage bless trying to join in definately recommend it hun (or haven't you already done it with work?)


----------



## Just a girl

You remember correct  - I trained through work so I'm actually qualified to teach it, I wonder if the course you do is the same as I've trained in - do you always start off by asking the babies permission to massage them?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes than I cup her shoulders and stroek down to her feet 3 times then massage her head whilst singing twinkle then her ears and then move to her legs and feet and then onto her tummy she loves it


----------



## Just a girl

The sequence is different to what we do, start with legs then feet - tummy - chest - arms -hands - face then back, and finish with gentle exercises (baby yoga) but there is a few different training courses out there - pleased to hear Georgia loves it!  At home I rarely get through the whole thing with George, I just do whatever he seems in the mood for which generally means me getting pee'd on at some point too


----------



## Just a girl

I just recieved a text from Kelly and her poor Phoebe is in hospital with suspected meningitis - she is curently having tests done and Kelly will know more in a few hours

    That Phoebe is OK and if she is poorly, makes a quick and full recovery   
   To Kelly and family xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless Kelly I pray that Phoebe is back to her old self very soon hun xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Kelly- thinking of you and hope that Phoebe is ok


----------



## Just a girl

I'm so relieved to post an update from Kelly

Phoebe hasn't got meningitis, they are waiting on more test results to find out exactly what it is but she is happy and smiling this morning!


----------



## beachgirl

Phew that's a relief x


----------



## watn1

My heart jumped into my throat when I read your post kelly.. Was relieved to see the update on the next page. 

Hope Pheobe feels better soon Kel, How scarey  

WOW! George & Georgia are loving their milk hey? Great that they are both doing fab. Baby massage sounds good... I'll make sure it's a course that I see is around here somewhere.. I am sure i've seen a poster for it. 

Just need to get a baby to do it with   Stubborn little monkey! Can you even believe he is still in there! I don't know what is wrong with me but I must of got up for a wee about 10 times last night.. & really big long ones too   Also walking around that Theme park on sunday was not a great idea.. my feet/ankles have not gone down and they are very sore.. I am actually struggling to walk on them.. ooops! 

I bet you's can remember going to sleep every night wondering if you are going to get woken up by labour   It's so not funny is it? Then every time I go for a wee I look at my watch thinking.. ooooh there's still time yet  

DP is doing my tree in ringing me all day constantly to see if 'anythings happening' does he really think that i'll forget to tell him   My mum aswell   infact all my friends/family  

My mums coming today and wants to go shopping but I really cannot be bummed.. So gonna blank it and rest my poorly feet. 
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

ooh i had an early night last night so missed the news on Kelly's Phoebe
thank goodness that it isnt meningitis

sending lots of      for a speedy recovery

Nic, ooh yes every night i would wonder is it going to be tonight!
DS was born at 38+1 i was induced but think if i hadnt been he would have been there at 50w if they would let him!

hope that K gets a wriggle on soon honey

Veng, belated  hope you had a wonderful day

Lou and hayley, both G's are doing fine, i know i used to compare DS he was a little thing though now a year on you would never believe it, hes actually overtaken the bigger babies 

hi to anyone i missed

~E~


----------



## Skybreeze

Kelly... So glad little Phoebe is ok


----------



## KellyG

Thanks girls, just popped in the shower and having something to eat b4 i go back, mike is with her at the mo, and my two boys are scattered around the family... Phoebe is sooo poorly, she looks awful quite frankly. She had a lumba puncture which i hope your babies never have to go through that. I could hear her screaming through the theatres walls, which i left the hospital and burst into tears. The bloods and all that came bk normal so as Hayley say Meningitis is off the list. We still have to wait for blood culture results and then we should know more. I will let you or my messengeer Hayley (if thats ok) know. Im not religious but please pray for my lil angel, she is sooo small and helpless, she looks at me with her eyes and is telling me to help her but there is nothing i can do... 

Love to you all and sorry for no personals... Nicole come to my hospital i will get hiim out lol

Take care girls xxxx


----------



## vikki75

kelly so sorry to hearyou an poor phoebe got to go through this   really hopeing she gets better real quick xx 
i know wat its like to have one of your to have a lumpa puncture my second child had to have one   bless you both an hope shes home real soon xxxxxxx

Nicole can you squeeze K out on thursday plz  my b`day lol  
big hug   to everyone hope your all ok 
Veng sorry i missed your b`day  but Happy Belated Birthday XXXXXXX hope you had a good day xx
me, well got bruised ribs so it feels i think lil ones snuggled up under it when i lay down   very painful also got a lot of (sorry tmi) discharge thats very watery   an lots of tightenings that can go on all day long its like constant   but ill wait to see my con on thursday to see wats going on  
big hug xxxx


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies,

    Hope you are all well.. What a nice day hey?   Anyone got any nice plans?

Got my MW coming round at 1:30 for my checkup and my 2nd sweep... decided what the hell i'm just gonna have it, I had belly cramps all late afternoon and last night again so what's a few more   

I have noticed the bottom of my bump has gone all flabby!! Where's the baby gone   I hope he hasn't moved! Is horrible & I don't like it   

Kelly - Thinking of you and Pheobe hun.xx 

Vik's - The rib pain is awful hey? I can't imagine it with 2 little bubba's.. Baby K hurt enough!


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Crossed fingers for your second sweep hunny     - i'm sure the bottom of your bump isn't a sign that anything's wrong but at least you have the MW coming so you can ask!  No plans for today

Vikki -   for your rib pain - but think scan, presents and cake tomorrow  

No more news off kelly yet,   everything is ok

BARGAIN - I got a box of 102 huggies super dry nappies (size 3) for £7 from tesco, they are on offer for £9 from £11 but i had a voucher for £2 off size 1 or 2 but they accepted it anyway  

 to all the bumbs and babes xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all  just a quickie as have housework to do and wanna get out this afternoon just wanted to say I'm glad Phoebe doesn't have meningitis and am hoping she is better and back home with you soon Kelly   

Will try to pop back later for a catch up


----------



## KellyG

Hey girls...

Phoebe should be home tommorow if her blood culture is normal   she is doing much better..

Thank u for your support girls 

Love 2 u all mwah xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

awww kelly thats gr8 news   i bet poor masons wondering where she is  
nicole you had your sweep yet  or did she just take you in ?
hi to everyone , its too hot for me to vdo anything   roll on tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey girls  

Sorry i cant get on alot, i have no 'puter so have to make do when i pop in to my mums office   i am always thinking of you tho xx

Just had quick skip back and wanted to say Kells am thinking of Pheobe hun, i hope she's home with you soon  

Veng happy belated birthday sweety  

Viks happy birthday for tomorrow girly, hope you have alovely day.  

Lou and Hayley my 'little' sprog weighed 10lb 5 oz and that was nearly 3 weeks ago   god knows how much she weighs now as i'm sure she's had a growth spurt, i will get her weighed again on friday but i know i definately have a lil piglet on my hands  

Big hugs to all those i missed, i hope all are well  

Love Jade xxx
I dont envy you pregnant ladies in this weather you must be so uncomfy!!


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Just a quickie to you all....

Nicole - Still no baby K?!?!  maybe a bit of shopping might take you mind off him!! out of interest what rides did you go on in the end at the theme park?? I'm hoping (VERY MUCH SO) to be pregnant before Dec when we fly to Florida to WDW, and then still going on some of the smaller less intensive rides...but take in the magic. Am a bit worried about the flight as will be in the first 12weeks, but I can't stop any of the ttx or holiday as it may not even happen! 

Veng - Hope you had a good birthday, did you do anything exciting? x

Just a girl - Sounds like George enjoys his food, and I don't think you should ever deny a man that fact!!  He will even himself out later on try not to worry to much!  You may just need to grow a few more arms in the meantime! lol Baby massage is suppose tobe great, our freinds really recommend it for both baby and mum/dad! 

I hope Pheobe is okay, and thoughts with them both.  

Hope all the rest of you are okay, and enjoying the weather its fantastic here, not a cloud in the sky!!!

L
x


----------



## watn1

Hola,

  OUCH OUCH DOUBLE OUCH TODAY!! Sweep frigging killed (again) and now I have a lovely belly ache.. Still 2-3cm and cervix is 1cm long so still quite long.. MW said baby is fully engaged now but his head had pushed my cervix back again so she pulled it forward.. OUCH!   It does something more this time.. if not thats it untill next Thursday for induction  

Kel - Glad P is getting better.. bet you cannot wait to get her home  

vik's - bloody roasting hey?! I can't stand it! I am too in the house with a fan.  

Hayley - I have a couple of those £2 vouchers so will pop and get some next week.. i have like 4 boxes of 100 size 2 and 4 of size 3.. How long did it take G to get to size 3?  

Misspie - Sadly no baby K yet   Just some little one's in ThomasLand   the priate adventure, Train around the park, cable Car, and some car shooting thing. Plenty of people fly.. Don't worry about it! Lou went during her 2ww and plenty of people go abroad for tx and have to get back home again, I went abroad at 24 weeks I think it was. x

Jade - Nice to hear from you.. glad you are OK.


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole  
George could go into size 3 now, but I'm just using my last packet of 2's up - they still just fit him, but he'll be in them by the beginning of next week!  I'm sure you've seen yourself there is quite an overlap on the size 1's, 2's and 3's!   your sweep sounded very painful, I'm so fortunate I didn't have to go through anything like that!

Kelly
So pleased to hear Phoebe should be home with you tomorrow , do you know what made her so poorly?

Jade 
Love your picture of Remy, how cute is she  nice to hear from you hun 

Lou
Housework - in this heat? Crazy lady 

Lorna
Really recommend Baby Masssage, it is a lovely thing to do together and gets better the more you do it  Sounds to me you're just gonna be holding bags for people when you go to Disney and watching as you'll be up the duff    

Vik 
Did you survive the heat today?  One more sleep till your b'day  

Veng
Are you still at your mums?


I had to pop out for the wedding rehearsal tonight and G was a little sod for his dad, he wouldn't take his bottle from him - I even went and got the size 2 teats today in preparation as he played up with it the other night for him too, he could only get him to take 3oz so then he had a 30minute feed off me when I got back - I hope he'll be OK for my mum as she has him overnight on Saturday while we are at the wedding!


----------



## watn1

Kelly - Hope Pheobe is coming home with you today  

Hayley - You know George will be good for your mum, It's the general rule. All babies are good for their granparents and sleep all night etc, Just to annoy Mum & Dad     

Not had much sleep last night due to the belly ache   Hope it's worth it! Not gonna get too excited about the pains cuz it seems to just be part and parcel of the sweep     I go naturally before Thursday next week.


----------



## Just a girl

Cooler weather for you bumbs today 

Nicole - your prob right, he'll prob go right through the night - she made him giggle yesterday and its the first time he'd ever done it properly! 'Come on Baby K'

Vikki - Have a great one hun
[/url


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls, 

Have come to mums to start my training on the Wii - the cheeky sod told me i'm obese! 

Hapy Birthday Viks, have a lovely day  

Nic i got my fingers crossed for you, not long now hun x

Hayley she's a chunky little madam, the live of my life ......and she's just woke up - i'll be back


----------



## Suzie

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205770.new#new


----------

